#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-03
<qixiz> su -l кстати
<qixiz> работает
<[Raiden]> ну, если руту был задан пароль то да
<qixiz> а как же без пароля))
<[Raiden]> sudo работает с паролем юзера
<qixiz> я тут заметил что меня брутфорсили, когда установил и не успел порт ssh сменить
<[Raiden]> ну в том и фишка местной безопасности. если рут без пароля - им залогинится нельзя и су выполнить
<[Raiden]> а sudo могут выполнять только входящие в определенную группу
<qixiz> ну не удобно без пароля=)
<[Raiden]> )
<qixiz> особенно когда не в графике
<[Raiden]> ну не обязательно соблюдать, не важно
<qixiz> несколько лет в чате не был))
<qixiz> приятно было оболтать, пойду
<[Raiden]> бб
<qixiz> бб
<[Raiden]> тоже пойду
<sharikoff> тыц
<markmx> помогите собрать имейджмеджик так чтобы она джипег могла обрабатывать
<sharikoff> исходники скачал?
<markmx> да
<markmx> и распаковал...
<markmx> и джипеговые тоже
<markmx> ImageMagick-6.7.2-9
<markmx> зашел в папку
<markmx> делаем конфигуре, тока надо с параметрами, вот какими я незнаю
<markmx> так я на перекус =))) минут через 15 продолжим =)
<an4a> скажите, пожалуйста, какие форматы видео понимает kubuntu 10.04 из коробки? без установки дополнительных кодеков
<sharikoff> ogg
<sharikoff> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogg
<markmx> вот и я, шарикоф, помогешь поставить маджик из сырцов, но чтоп джипег тянула?
<sharikoff> markmx: родной ты мой
<sharikoff> канешн памагу
<markmx> =) оке, скачал, распаковал, зашел в папку
<sharikoff> configure --help и читать опции
<markmx> надо конфигурить =)
<sharikoff> --with-jpeg или как то так там буит =)
<markmx> там есть without-jpeg =)))
<an4a> тогда есть такой вопрос, правда не совсем к вам, но может знаете, какой есть конвертер видео в этот формат?
<sharikoff> значит по дефолту собирает с поддержкой
<markmx> ffmpeg
<sharikoff> логично?
<sharikoff> an4a: mencoder
<markmx> yt gj ltajkne yt lftn? htfkmyj gjlrk.xfnm yflj? e;t rjyabuehbnmcz cxfc ukzytv
<markmx> ой =)
<markmx> звиняйте
<markmx> конфигурит по дефолту тока с пнг я вот тут вижу...
<an4a> спасибо
<markmx> да надо подключать джипег, счас попробуем
<sharikoff> ну раз визаут только есть
<sharikoff> мож либы нету какой?
<sharikoff> типа либджпег
<markmx> уже есть, счас вроде with-jpeg нормально съел даже ворнингов нет
<sharikoff> ну во
<sharikoff> an4a: немазашо
<an4a> а вот avi из коробки будет показвать?
<sharikoff> не а
<sharikoff> будет манделлу показывать
<markmx> сек... как не будет? я вот 11.04 поставил када с образа у меня крутился ави...
<sharikoff> который вещает нам про то как сексуальна убунта без кодеков
<markmx> хотя ... от контейнера зависит может
<markmx> мпег4 то
<markmx> идет в коробке?
<markmx> о первые два ворнинга но вроде не критичные
<sharikoff> an4a: поставь влк
<sharikoff> у него встроенные кодаки
<sharikoff> vlc емае..
<markmx> шарикоф, таки не пашет
<markmx> mogrify: unable to open image `1273919046.jpg': Operation not supported @ error/blob.c/OpenBlob/2589.
<markmx> при попытке сделать ресайз
<markmx> так попробуем отдельно поставить джипег шоли?
<sharikoff> дык я те чо говорил
<markmx> вру
<markmx> я дурак
<markmx> =)))) обиснить почему? точнее тут трабла не в поддержке чего то
<markmx> а... неповерите
<markmx> в скорости доступа =)
<sharikoff> в правах?
<sharikoff> аа
<markmx> я просто пытался конвертить картинку которая маунтиться через curlftpfs сам фтпешник при этом медленный связь с ним херовая
<sharikoff> себе слей
<markmx> счас вот на рабочем столе все конвертнулось и ресайзнулось прсото на ура
<sharikoff> у меня нету рабочего стола
<sharikoff> но я тож скажу ура
<Ravkoff> ребятки, есть ли заменя для gconf-editor с возможностью удаления старых ключей?
<Ravkoff> или вапче удалил awn, а он оставил в gconf кучу мусора. где лежит xml с конфигом awn? в ~/.gconf/ нет. editor'e есть.
<sharikoff> все лежит или в хоме
<sharikoff> или в етц
<sharikoff> или в уср лока етц
<sharikoff> эксемплы лежат в уср шаре или в уср локал шаре
<sharikoff> как правило
<Ravkoff> щас полюбуюсь, уже помоему в китай съездил
<Ravkoff> :)
<nikolaev1> всем привет. хочу установить gnome3 на 11.04 читал что могут возникнуть проблемы. Кто нибудь уже ставил, проблемы возникали?
<nikolaev1> или можно не бояться и ставить gnom смело?
<Ravkoff> а чем второй не устраивает?:)
<markmx> вот куда вы поперек паровоза то? ждите 12 версию там все будет нативно
<nikolaev1> тот красивше)))
<markmx> унити тож красивая, вот если бы еще панельку двигать мона было
<sharikoff> http://startubuntu.ru/?p=28167
<nikolaev1> вот здесь в отзывах и прочитал что после установки гном3 возникает поблемки почитайте коменты. Вот и не хочется чёта рисковать.
<nikolaev1> Последний комент ))))) - Ученье свет!!! Повелся на Гнома3 , перестало работать все!!!!
<nikolaev1> За 2 часа востановил все вернулся на 2-ой.Не готов я еще к 3, или комп мой не готов….
<sharikoff> не хочешь не рискуй
<markmx> вот я про енто и говорю, я тестил ваще на серваке =)))) вот представь каково было
<Ravkoff> эхх, нет ничо в этих локалях. ни единого остатка awn зато conf весь забит. во дела.
<sharikoff> хочешь рискуй
<markmx> 2 терабайта инфы корпоративной... =))) я там стройматериала на целый торговый комплекс произвел
<sharikoff> Ravkoff: mc и поиск
<sharikoff> и вперед
<Ravkoff> уже
<nikolaev1> наверно не буду. т.к. наверное пока рановато.
<nikolaev1> подождём
<sharikoff> nikolaev1: сделай авторизацию на компе по радиусу -полезней будет =)
<nikolaev1> :sharikoff: а по подробней. Я не понял про что это ты?
<sharikoff> забей..
<nikolaev1> )))
<sharikoff> я просто чую что те делать нефиг
<Ravkoff> lol в поиске ни одного файла с префиксом awn. что за магия?
<nikolaev1> да
<sharikoff> вот ты и мечешься ставить не ставить
<sharikoff> Ravkoff: *.awn*
<Ravkoff> именно
<nikolaev1> у нас ещё на работе есть такая поговорка "Когда коту нелать не..й он яица лижет))))
<nikolaev1> делать
<sharikoff> угу.. это везде есть такая поговорка
<SAPetrovich> тыц
<SAPetrovich> йа проверко
<portos> Всем привет
<portos> Кто знает какие есть варианты защиты серевера с убунту, если есть физический доступ?
<artus> закрыть в сейфе )
<artus> ибо без тотального шифрования всего и вся бесполезно )
<portos> сейфа нету) возле пк шастают всякие...
<portos> а пароль на загрузчик если поставить то после перезагрузки пк нужен физический доступ, что б ввести этот самый пароль?
<portos> или не
<artus> при загрузке можно загрузится со своей влешки и привет паролю )
<ViruSkin> как вариант truecrypt шифрование харда
<portos> главное что бы рутовый доступ не возможно было получить...
<portos> но сбросить пароль с загрузочного сд или флешки конечно очень просто
<portos> как же так то, такая система и на тебе
<artus> пишем в груб чтоб грузило баш и фсе ) вот те рут)
<artus> какая такая?
<portos> надежная
<artus> это у тебя просто повышеная параноя )
<portos> да не вроде
<portos> surprise
<artus> а причем тут надежная к проходному двору?
<ViruSkin> TrueCrypt пользуйся, он шифрует весь хард, пароль ставит на свой загрузчик
<artus> надежная не равно секурная )
<portos> ну я думал что хоть на улице поставь и все пох будет)
<artus> @kick portos не ругаемся , последнее предупреждение
<artus> ViruSkin, эмм, а трукрипт разве даст загрузится бубунте из зашифрованого контейнера?
<ViruSkin> а почему бы и нет?
<ViruSkin> вроде как поддерживается
<artus> мне интересно что груб на это скажет)
<ViruSkin> помоему у него свой загрузчик
<artus> ViruSkin, Собственно жил не тужил на винде. Полностью пошифрованной. Перешел на убунту и столкнулся с тем, что трукрипт не может шифровать системные линуксячии разделы. TrueCrypt can encrypt a system drive only under Windows.
<ViruSkin> тогда скорее я не прав, я особо не шифровал системы
<ViruSkin> в справке прочитал что Linux поддерживается
<artus> ну контейнеры и тд это да
<ViruSkin> http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=sys-encryption-supported-os
<ViruSkin> действительно не поддерживается
<solvex> http://forgifs.com/gallery/d/190360-1/Pigeons_catapult_trapped.gif
<solvex> не туда :(
<solvex> извините
<nikolaev1> Подскажите, вот что пишет терминал
<nikolaev1> Checking pkg-config...ok
<nikolaev1> Checking pkg-config --cflags zlib...internal
<nikolaev1> Checking pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0...no open file dialog
<nikolaev1> Checking pkg-config --cflags lua[5.1]...failed: no package lua/lua5.1
<nikolaev1> Please install lua development package.
<nikolaev1> Он просит установить пакеты?
<solvex> lua-dev?
<skai-falkorr> nikolaev1: ты изучал в школе французский или немецкий язык?
<nikolaev1> нет
<skai-falkorr> а какой?
<nikolaev1> немецкий но я его не помню и английский так себе можно сказать не знаю
<nikolaev1> виже что просит что установить пакеты
<nikolaev1>  я верно понял?
<solvex> lua-dev?
<nikolaev1> zlib
<nikolaev1> gtk+2.0
<nikolaev1> и lua
<skai-falkorr> nikolaev1: а русский ты изучал?
<nikolaev1> как смешно
<skai-falkorr> не ну человек тебе дважды уже сказал, какой пакет ставить
<skai-falkorr> а ты все глаголишь и глаголишь
<skai-falkorr> вот интересно, на каком языке тебе надо сказать название пакета, чтобы ты понял
<solvex> skai-falkorr: буквы то латинские :)
<nikolaev1> у него после названия пакета вопросительный знак
<skai-falkorr> solvex: ну вот я и уточняю.английский он не знает
<nikolaev1> значит он спрашивает а не отвечает
<skai-falkorr> nikolaev1: ну да.он у тебя вопрошает, помогло или нет
<skai-falkorr> читай между строк же
<solvex> ну типа ставил не? :)
<nikolaev1> ещё не пробывал сейчас попробую
<skai-falkorr> solvex: русский он не знает
<solvex> liblua5.1-0-dev
<solvex> вероятно этот
<nikolaev1> ставлю сейчас буду продывать
<nikolaev1> после установки вот что
<nikolaev1> Please install sdl, sdl_ttf, sdl_mixer and sdl_image development packages.
<nikolaev1> шрифт?
<skai-falkorr> apt-cache search sdl
<skai-falkorr> ну и далее все по списку
<solvex> и тоже dev
<skai-falkorr> ищешь пакеты с приставкой dev
<skai-falkorr> ставишь
<nikolaev1> ага я в синаптике нашел счас поставлю
<solvex> что ж ты там такое ставишь :)
<blackcat> гаму, поди, какую-то
<nikolaev1> ссылку можно в студию за рекламу не примут?
<solvex> можно название просто :)(
<nikolaev1> INSTEAD-Launcher
<nikolaev1> в терминале запускаю configure.sh а мне пишет про недастоющие пакеты
<nikolaev1> хотя дистр свежий и последние обновления стоят
<blackcat> говорю же, гаму.
<sharikoff> чем бы дитя не тешилось
<sharikoff> лишь бы замуж не просилось
<blackcat> для сборки софта вручную, расчитывать на пакеты по умолчанию не стоит.
<solvex> 90% компиляции радуют только первые два часа
<nikolaev1> толька так можно заставить начинающего изучить терминал
<SergeyIT> nikolaev1, нет. Надо просто систему без GUI...
<nikolaev1> я даже и играть то не буду так потестю и удаль. Но сам процесс))
<sharikoff> ну канеееешна
<nikolaev1> Что всё получилось
<nikolaev1> мне Nexuize хватает
<nikolaev1> к тому же гама текстовая
<nikolaev1> есть текстовые квесты
<sharikoff> собери vlc
<sharikoff> с исходников
<sharikoff> вот те квест
<sharikoff> текстовый
<SergeyIT> лучше ядро
<nikolaev1> а исходники на оффсайте?
<sharikoff> угумс
<sharikoff> ядро опасно
<blackcat> вспомнилось Beneath Steel Sky... прикольный квест был, почти исключительно текстовый :)
<sharikoff> может незагрузится
<nikolaev1> так надо ж всё постепенно с самоката потом велосипед потом авто. а вы мне сразу боинг собрать предлогаете.
<sharikoff> так ты чо не десантник что ле
<sharikoff> сразу в бой
<sharikoff> где мы там победа
<blackcat> тока сначала горы трупов
<nikolaev1> и до ядра время дойдёт
<sharikoff> и диск с убунту об голову фигакс
<blackcat> а потом победа.
<solvex> мож просто посоветовать генту? :)
<sharikoff> надо посадить дерево
<sharikoff> подождать пока вырастет
<sharikoff> спилить сделать бумагу
<sharikoff> и на ней напечатать хендбук
<sharikoff> по которому ставить генту
<SergeyIT> написать... кровью
<nikolaev1> скрин http://instead.syscall.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/rangers2.png
<solvex> и зачем нам рейнжеры?
<nikolaev1> это то что я хотел поставить
<nikolaev1> с помощью лаунчера
<solvex> аа
<sharikoff> aaaaa
<sharikoff> ну так бы и сказал
<sharikoff> ставь конечно
<ViruSkin> подскажите сервер mud игры
<ViruSkin> захотелось погонять в строки :)
<artus> ViruSkin, гугл
<ViruSkin> с гуглом не пообщаешься =/
<artus> ViruSkin, ну а здесь не его филиал
 * solvex залепил Instead на android
<solvex> посмотрим что за зверь
<ViruSkin> я это к тому, что каждого можно в гугл посылать, всё равно гугл ответит на большинство вопросов
<ViruSkin> а ирк чат это прежде всего общение
<artus> @voice ViruSkin
<artus> !v | ViruSkin
<ubuntuhelp> ViruSkin: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<solvex> !rules > ViruSkin
<ubuntuhelp> ViruSkin, please see my private message
<solvex> ой, там же линк есть :)
<Ilshat> ребят, как посмотреть консольно какие пути есть в zip архиве?
<Ilshat> понял
<mifistor> Ilshat: unzip -l filename.zip
<Ilshat> спс. я уже понял. посмотрел с -v
<pupizoid> Здраствуйте, уважаемые! Помогите по crossover-у соединиться между двумя компами. Ubuntu 11.04.
<pupizoid> Все мануалы обшарил, не коннектится хоть ты тресни
<artus> !toolbox
<ubuntuhelp> http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<pupizoid> спасибо
<artus> pupizoid, это не тебе
<pupizoid> ну я тоже посмотрю :)
<artus> pupizoid, а тебе , зачем тебе кросовер? или настолько друвние сетевые? и да, статикой задай ip  из одной подсети и все ) ты на связи)
<artus> pupizoid, кстати да, добавь в закладки , пригодится )
<pupizoid> мне вообще нужно с девайсиной соединиться, там обещали автоматическое назначение IP, с ней не соединяется. Вот решил потренироваться со вторым ноутом, на обоих Ubuntu никакой из вариантов не подходит
<pupizoid> не автоматическое не ручное назначение IP
<Cash> здрасти
<Ilshat> Првиет
<Cash>  уменя проблема с openoffice
<mifistor> Cash: Какая проблема?
<Cash> уменя не читает некоторые exel файлы
<Cash> напримаер как ета
<Cash> http://dump.uz/downloadf-2b9da24def1-xls.html
<artus> Cash, и причем тут убубнту?
<artus> Cash, пиши разработчиками опенофиса
<Cash> куда мне обратится тогда
<artus> Cash, ищи канал опенофиса, может есть такой )
<mifistor> Cash: Подожди, я скачаю твой файл и посмотрю.
<Cash> ok
<Cash> началству установил и все настроил вот толка одна проблема
<cr-vaio> Коллеги, а MPI в Ubuntu есть? Если есть, то как включить/использовать?
<mifistor> Cash: Твой файл у меня не открывается. ОпенОфисе просто виснет.
<mifistor> Cash: В какой программе создан файл?
<Cash> exel
<Cash> 2007
<Cash> у кого то открыла файл ???
<pupizoid> Помогите кто нибудь мне, пожалуйста
<artus> pupizoid, что за девайсина?
<artus> pupizoid, я же сказал уже как и что
<pupizoid> bluetooth точка доступа
<pupizoid> имеет интерфейс ethernet, в мануале к ней написано, что при подключении кабеля автоматически назначается адрес типа 169,254,х,х
<artus> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<artus> pupizoid, или ты только под пытками будеш нюансы выдавать?
<artus> ну дык, на точке вообще линк видно твой ?
<artus> при подключениии шнурочка ?
<pupizoid> видно! :) даже NM начинает пытаться соединиться, но не получается
<artus> ну тогда разберайся со своей точкой )
<artus> "bluetooth точка доступа" <---- ацкий изврат)
<pupizoid> Я тоже так подумал, и написал в саппорт, а потом подумал, дайка попробую со вторым ноутом соединиться, и так же результата нет
<pupizoid> выставлял IP вручную, указывал "Автоматически"
<cr-vaio> Попробуем по-другому: коллеги, кто-нибудь что-нибудь когда-нибудь слышал о реализации MPI (Message Passing Interface) под Ubuntu? Спасибо.
<Cash> <mifistor> ну как ???
<pupizoid> в общем: Имею два ноута с Ubuntu 11.04, crossover кабель и желание их соединить вместе. Пробовал в настройках Ipv4 указывать профиль "Автоматически", "Общий с другим компьютером" и т.д. по списку. Назначал IP адрес в одном компе 192,168.1,99 в другом 192,168,1,98. Имею результат: 
<artus> pupizoid, имееш мертвый кабель )
<pupizoid> линк то видно
<pupizoid> у меня два кабеля
<pupizoid> ))
<artus> пинги идут?
<artus> кто тебе сказал что линк видно? лампочка горит? )
<cr-vaio> Я нашел только под 7.04... А как сейчас?
<artus> cr-vaio, наверно так как говорит гугл )
<artus> тут данный вопрос окромя тебе никому походу отродясь не нужен был)
<pupizoid> одна горит, другая подмаргивает
<pupizoid> куда пинги то отправлять, если сети нет
<cr-vaio> Ну, вот понадобилось реанимировать проект 15-летней давности...
<cr-vaio> Конкретнее, задачка формулируется так: есть исходники под RedHat, кажется 6.х, в свое время работало на 32-процессорном кластере. Вдруг, понадобилось снова... Вопрос: а можно ли по Ubuntu 10-11?
<artus> можно, разрешаю
<Ilshat> как узнать версию какого нибудь пакета в репе?
<Ilshat> всё, понял
<cr-vaio> Та-а-а-к... Передовыми технологиями не владеем... :-) Спрошу на Форуме... Если, вдруг, кто сталкивался, буду признателен за любую информацию!
<shenmue> а сам вопрос?
<artus> cr-vaio, http://goo.gl/gn3BF
<artus> cr-vaio, проблема 2 слова вбить в поисковик? )
<cr-vaio> Да смотрел я в Гугле. Есть решения под 7.04 и MPICH 2.x. Но с тех пор появились уже 4-ядерные процессоры... Как с ними будет работать Ubuntu и MPI?
<artus> а поставить и посмотреть не вариант?
<cr-vaio> Ага. 32 4-ядерных машины с неясной перспективой... Я за всю жизнь столько не заработаю... :-)
<artus> cr-vaio, а проблема то в чем ?
<cr-vaio> Проблема в том, что 15 лет назад эта задачка решалась на 32хPII-333 4-6 мес. А нужно, максимум, месяц. В состоянии ли современная техника потянуть?
<artus> cr-vaio, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MpichCluster что тебя здесь пугает?
<artus> только цыферки 7.04?
<cr-vaio> Ну, еще и MPICH 2.x.
<cr-vaio> А в 10-11 ничего не изменилось? Там, вообще, поддержка MPI есть?
<artus> а у тебя религиозный запрет пользоватцо виртуалками и тестить? )))
<artus> cr-vaio, apt-cache search mpich
<cr-vaio> Гм... Религиозных запретов нет. :-) Есть элементарные соображения здравого смысла: время, деньги и характеристики...
<artus> как думаеш, в репах оно лежит чисто для галочки? ))
<artus> ну вообщето ты тут фигней дольше страдаеш , уже раз 5ть точно можно было проверить )
<cr-vaio> Это MPICH 2.0. Текущая версия - 4.3. Видимо, не получится... А жаль...
<artus> cr-vaio, а выводы ты на основании чего сделал?
<cr-vaio> apt-cache search mpich
<artus> и что?
<artus> собери последний, тоже мне проблема )
<cr-vaio> У 2.0 серьезные проблемы по коэффициентам ускорения/расширяемости после 32 процессоров... :-(
<cr-vaio> Интересно, а старые исходники из-под RedHat пойдут?
<artus> ну дык собери да попробуй, устроил тут ромашку, пойдут/не пойдут
<cr-vaio> Проблема не в том, чтобы собрать... Проблема в том, чтобы работало как надо... А для этого  нужно поставить 32 машины и померить коэффициенты ускорения/расширяемости. Цена вопроса 4-5 млн. руб. Не слишком ли дорогой эксперимент получается? :-)
<blackcat> извини за такую постановку вопроса,  но если тебе данная затея не по карману, зачем в принципе лезть в данный вопрос?
<blackcat> из академического интереса?
<artus> проблемы нет, проблема в том что ты тут сидиш гадаеш на кофейной гуще вместо того чтоб взять и собрать Mpich
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере собрать ты можешь бесплатно
<artus> ну это же не интересно)
<cr-vaio> Затея -то по карману... Риски, однако... Смысла собирать один узел нет - даже, если получится на 100%, это не вся система.
<[Raiden]> чего?
<[Raiden]> если на всех 1 дистр, то зачем собирать 100 раз?
<artus> cr-vaio, какие риски? у тя сервера одноразовые ?
<[Raiden]> если есть 1 узел, подними виртуалки и тесть что там тебе надо
<cr-vaio> Нет. А если не пойдет - куда девать 32 сервера+оптику+помещение+кондиционирование+ и т.д.?
<[Raiden]> хотя может бред сказал, не знаю что за программа )
<artus> cr-vaio, а че, намылить http://www.mcs.anl.gov низя ? на предмет уточнить будет ли оно работать?
<blackcat> интернет-клуб открыть... :)
<artus> вобщем офтоп и нежелание пользователя разбиратцо с вопросом )
<[Raiden]> +1
<[Raiden]> cr-vaio: плати редхет или ещё кому-нибудь , кто сможет сделать и дать гарантии
<cr-vaio> Виртуалки здесь не помогут... Тестировать нужно в т.ч. и физическую межпроцессорную сеть...
<[Raiden]> а.. ясно
<artus> ну так иди и тестируй, здесь не канал поддержки мпича
<cr-vaio> artus, за ссылку - спасибо!
<artus> cr-vaio, This package includes the program binaries necessary to run MPICH2 programs.
<artus> Сайт: http://www.mcs.anl.gov/research/projects/mpich2/
<artus> cr-vaio, описание пакетов иногда полезно смотреть )
<cr-vaio> Ну, речь, собственно, про Ubuntu...
<artus> речь собственно ниочем
<[Raiden]> cr-vaio: http://www.mcs.anl.gov/research/projects/mpich2/downloads/index.php?s=downloads
<[Raiden]> там есть убунта
<cr-vaio> Raiden, спасибо, смотрю...
<cr-vaio> Raiden, еще раз спасибо, версия не самая свежая, но, похоже, оно...
<[Raiden]> человек с руками сможет собрать любую , тем более , что как минимум 1 версия собиралась под убунту - это процесс сборки может сильно упростить
<[Raiden]> Хотя может ты и прав, и когда речь о большой сумме надо быть поаккуратней :) Или иметь возможность на кого-то свалить проблему.
<cr-vaio> Да, согласен, нужные характеристики, думаю, смогу найти... Сложная задачка, но решать надо...
<artus> cr-vaio, http://opennet.ru/tips/2542_mpi_cluster_johntheripper_mpich_ubuntu_hash.shtml на 10.04 точно работаеть )
<artus> а все остальные вопросы разрабам )
<cr-vaio> Во, artus, спасибо, - ДЕЛО!
<cr-vaio> Еще раз всем спасибо, думаю вопрос закрыт: риппер держит до 40 узлов. А то, плати редхету, плати редхету... Нефиг! Обойдутся! :-)
<blackcat> :))
<Ravkoff> ё майо
<Ravkoff> удалил awn, и еще несколько пакетов, осталось куча ненужных ключей, как  их удалить? все локали прочесал, нет и намека на остатки, хотя в едиторе  их навалом.				
<Ravkoff> может быть есть замена gconf-editor умеющая удалять ключи в отличии от первого?
<Ravkoff> в  ~/.gconf все чисто соответственно. в системе больше нигде нет ни  единого упоминания об остатках удаленных пакетов, кроме как в gui едиторе (пустые строки).
<[Raiden]> посмотри ещё /usr/share/gconf , хотя врятли там
<Irvingel> Привет всем
<Irvingel> такая трабла, настраиваю локальный сервак для сайта по http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=46573.0
<Irvingel> но сайты которые создаю не открываются, долго пишет подключение к серверу а потом "К сожалению, Google Chrome не может открыть страницу"
<Irvingel> лиса так же себя ведет
<Irvingel> открывается только localhost
<artus> Irvingel, http://debian.pro/225 и читай про ламп с первой статьи
<Irvingel> apt-get и aptitude чем то отличаются?
<artus> не особо )
<an4a> aptitude лучше разрешает зависимости
<Irvingel> спс
<an4a> у меня как-то было, что apt-get не смог поставить пакет - не нашел все зависимости
<an4a> а вот aptitude справился без проблем
<Ravkoff> куда убунту твик сохраняет резервные копии?
<[Raiden]> скорее строже чем лучше, иногда может предложить удалить то что работает впринципе и для апта нормально
<artus> [Raiden], ну он на выбор даст варианты решения проблемы) с выбором а не сохранить ли хотя надо бы снести)
<Irvingel> мануал по lamp ничего нового особо не дал
<Irvingel> почему-то localhost открывается норм
<Irvingel> а остальные которые создал нивкакую
<Irvingel> причем на домашнем компе все заработало без вопросов... куда смотреть непойму
<artus> на апач смотреть)
<Irvingel> /etc/apache2/sites-available несколько раз перепроверил, hosts тоже прописан норм
<Irvingel> в /etc/apache2/sites-available/default менял DocumentRoot, и тоже норм все открывалось
<Irvingel> может логи какие глянуть, где может быть подсказка что нетак?
<AndreX> Irvingel: ну посмотри в /var/log/apache2/error.log
<AndreX> Irvingel: и апач перезапускал после изменений кстате?
<artus> Irvingel, /etc/apache2/sites-enabled  <VirtualHost *:80>
<artus> Irvingel, причем тут /etc/apache2/sites-available/default ?
<Irvingel> конечно
<artus> Irvingel, http://paste.pro/5132900
<artus> чей то у меня с нетом траблы (
<Irvingel> /etc/apache2/sites-enabled добавил сайты командой sudo a2ensite site
<artus> Irvingel, в <VirtualHost у тебя чего ? локалхост небось ?
<Irvingel> http://paste.pro/5132901
<Irvingel> дома делал абсолютно так же, все работало отлично, на работе не пойму что за фигня
<artus> Irvingel, ну а в логах апача что ?
<Irvingel> http://paste.pro/5132902
<Irvingel> это /var/log/apache2/error.log
<AndreX> чёто походу у тебя папки нету такой
<Irvingel> пробовал разные варианты, пару раз забывал создать папку
<artus> Irvingel, а это , ls -la /home/ingener/www/
<Irvingel> щас все есть, в папке index.php с <? phpInfo(); ?>
<AndreX> или прав
<Irvingel> http://paste.pro/5132903
<Irvingel> тоже думал права, пробовал разрешать все, толку ноль
<artus> чего разрешать то?
<Irvingel> chmod -R 777 ~/www
<artus> а не але сделать chown -R www-data:www-data для начала
<artus> мдя, пичалька
<Irvingel> непомогает
<artus> а ты вообще как проверяеш то?
<Irvingel> хм.. хромом захожу на http://site
<Irvingel> то же и мозилой пробовал
<shenmue> http://www.site.ru/ зашел
<shenmue> прикольный сайт
<artus> а site есть что? по ip не вариант проверить?
<Irvingel> пробовал и по 172.0.1.2 заходить
<Irvingel> так у меня он в hosts прописан
<artus> ну и , логи апача покажи где видно что ты заходиш то
<artus> малоли чего ты с фаерваолами накрутил )
<Irvingel> я же скидывал лог апача
<Irvingel> фаервол вобще не трогал
<artus> ты акцес а не ерор покажи
<Irvingel> http://paste.pro/5132904
<Irvingel> http://paste.pro/5132905 это access.log
<Irvingel> всем спс, разобрался)
<artus> и что было?
<Irvingel> тупо невнимательность, в hosts вместо 127.0.1.2 было 172.0.1.2
<artus> аххаха )))
<artus> нуда )))
<SergeyIT> круто )
<Irvingel> вот так то:)
<artus> вот потому нефиг лезть в хост до того как все провериш)
<SergeyIT> а говорил - по адресу ходил
<Irvingel> так я по 172 и ходил :-[
<artus> Irvingel, обманщик 17:31     Irvingel | пробовал и по 172.0.1.2 заходить
<artus> незнаю куда ты там ходил и зачем )
<Irvingel> что то переклинило что 172 а не 127)
<Irvingel> теперь можно и домой идти) всем спс)
<SergeyIT> теперь он еще и дом перепутает...
<left_behind> Привет ребят. Помогите нубу пожалуйста опять) у меня онерик армел стоит, после недавних действий каких то установленных пакетов, у меня пропала программная регулировка звука. Звук сам по себе есть, но регулировать его нельзя
<left_behind> при запуске какоц либо музыки высвечивается ошибка No suitable mixer element found. но звук идет. подскажите пожалуйста куда копать
<le9i0nx> add group audio
<[Raiden]> попробуй удалить ~/.pulse папку и файл ~/.asoundrc  если есть и перезапуск пульса ли релогин
<[Raiden]> или
<[Raiden]> это вернет системные настройки , может даст чего
<left_behind> хорошо сейчас попробую
<left_behind> увы и ах удаление этой папки не помогло :(
<left_behind> блин ведь недавно какие то пакеты устанавливал пакеты с названием ....alsa...
<left_behind> думал  еще надо запомнить
<left_behind> т.к. со звуком и так геморрой
<[Raiden]> поищи попробуй историю устанвоки в /var/log
<[Raiden]>  /var/log/apt
<le9i0nx> попробуй команду в консоле "id" и вывод скопируй сюда
<left_behind> apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<left_behind> вот это я устанавливал
<le9i0nx> а alsamixer пожет настраивать звук
<le9i0nx> s/пожет/может/d
<left_behind> uid=1000(facebreaker) gid=1000(facebreaker) группы=1000(facebreaker),4(adm),20(dfacebreaker@facebreaker:/var/log/apt$
<left_behind> вот прописал id
<left_behind> uid=1000(facebreaker) gid=1000(facebreaker) группы=1000(facebreaker),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),116(lpadmin),118(admin),124(sambashare) вот точнее
<le9i0nx> uid=1000(le9i0nx) gid=1000(le9i0nx) группы=1000(le9i0nx),29(audio),114(scanner)
<le9i0nx> вот мой а теперь проверь есть ли прога  alsamixer
<[Raiden]> left_behind: вместо него должен стоят libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<[Raiden]> если пульс не удален
<[Raiden]> хотя не думаю что это на миксер повлияло
<left_behind> я вот вообще не в курсе как тут дела со звуком
<left_behind> тут все сложно
<left_behind> долгое время на 38 ядре не работал звук
<le9i0nx> вобще у меня без доп группы звук не менялся 29(audio) но спорный момент
<left_behind> Raiden установил библиотеку ту которую вы сказали
<left_behind> ща перезагружусь
<left_behind> блин
<left_behind> никаких изменений :(
<left_behind> не знаю где копать
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю тоже )
<le9i0nx> вопрос стоит ли у вас <left_behind> какойнибуть микшер
<left_behind> не знаю alsa вроде стоит
<le9i0nx>  alsamixer  из консоли
<left_behind> ввел
<left_behind> тут появилось
<left_behind> всякая всячина)
<left_behind> настройки
<le9i0nx> если запустился попробуйте изменить уровень звука
<le9i0nx> у меня PCM
<le9i0nx> или MASTER
<left_behind> работает)
<left_behind> меняется звук
<le9i0nx> должна менять громкость
<left_behind> ну да громкость меняется в смысле
<left_behind> спасибо! хъоть такая регулировка это уже что то)
<left_behind> вот почему на lxde апплет не работает
<le9i0nx> так а теперь конкретно суть вашего вопроса пожалуста ато я не понял в чем проблема
<left_behind> и на гноме тоже
<[Raiden]> а попробуй доставить pavucontrol и там полазить. Хуже уже не будет )
<[Raiden]> если что удалишь ~/.pulse
<left_behind> что это) pavucontrol
<The_BROS> Как научить Tomboy реагировать на горячие клавиши?
<[Raiden]> настройщик пульса
<left_behind> я вот читал что можно пульс удалить
<left_behind> ну в принципе он у меня на стационарнике не стоит)
<le9i0nx> есле не нужен конешно можно
<left_behind> connection to pulseaudio failed
<left_behind> такое ощущение что его и не стоит
<left_behind> надо апплет кароче поставить alsamixer
<left_behind> скажите а вообще ubuntu 11.10 официально вышла? официально она существует))?
<[Raiden]> официально бета1 существует
<[Raiden]> или 2 - не помню уже
<left_behind> просто у меня агрегат toshiba ac100 на процессоре арм
<[Raiden]> я не сталкивался, незнаю что туда лучше
<book1> как бистро создать точку доступа WIFI в ubuntu
<left_behind> я б другой рутфс поставил да только на онерике обновления ежедневные
<book1> ??
<le9i0nx> <book1> ifconfig
<[Raiden]> можно поставить и не использовать обновления сколько угодно, если надо.
<book1> нене. быстро
<[Raiden]> Хотя я предпочитаю беты не ставить
<[Raiden]> В виртуалке бывает смотрю
<left_behind> raiden да я понимаю что обновления можно и не ставить
<left_behind> но это не будет выгодно для меня
<sig_wall> left_behind: ac100 - проприетарщина
<le9i0nx> <book1> я в графеических настройках не селён
<left_behind> т.к. с каждым обновлением что то чинится
<left_behind> sig_wall??
<book1> а кто сиен?
<book1> силен?
<[Raiden]> когда всё работает, какой смысл чинить
<left_behind> в том то и дело что не работает
<left_behind> тут понимаеш такое дело
<sig_wall> left_behind: то, что там всё плохо со звуком и зд, скажи спасибо нвидии
<[Raiden]> частые обновления, тем более в бете , могут так всё починить, что рад не будешь
<left_behind> sig_will ну да базара нет
<left_behind> я в курсе что они виноваты не могут код открыть :(
<left_behind> Raiden да там обновление не гая а ядра самого
<left_behind> дров просто нет официальных на процессор под ubuntu. да вобще под любой линукс дистр кроме android
<le9i0nx> <book1>
<le9i0nx> #ifconfig eth0 down
<le9i0nx> ifconfig wlan0 up
<le9i0nx> #iwlist wlan0 scan
<le9i0nx> iwconfig wlan0 essid wifiru rate 1M
<le9i0nx> ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.12
<le9i0nx> route del default
<le9i0nx> route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<left_behind> вот и мучаюсь. но когда я брал этот нетбук, я знал на что шел) за 4 тыщи взял...
<book1> le9i0nx: ВСЕ?
<le9i0nx> да
<le9i0nx> <book1> wifiru - название сети
<le9i0nx> route - чтоб трафик шел через wifi
<le9i0nx> по умолчанию
<left_behind> ладно спасибо я пошел)
<le9i0nx> токо я не отвечаю за последствия если делать пори паст
<le9i0nx> копи
<tech-desk> Во
<tech-desk> И не нужен фринод
<defias> Ребята, приветствую.
<yurau_> да
<defias> Странный вопрос - кто может помочь с оживлением флешки на 32Gb? microSDHC. Даже dd нулями не дает забить, ругаясь на кончившееся место.
<yurau_> я пас
<defias> Еще вчера работала в регистраторе, сегодня после кривого картридера на работе отказывается опозноваться: виснет, не видится, в редких случаях дойти до диалога форматрирования выдает ошибки.
<yurau_> формаировать не получавется?
<yurau_> уу
<yurau_> попробывать в винде. потом выкинуть
<defias> неужели кривой ридер так убил её за один раз?
<yurau_> иди на форум флешек может там подскажут
<markmx> посоны здаров =) я вернулся
<Alkiona> привет всем
<Alkiona> я тут совсем-совсем новенькая, надеюсь доискаться помощи
<markmx> мы все как то прикидывались девочками чтобы добиться помощи =)
<Alkiona> я то вот только не прекидываюсь, незачем как-то :)
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Dan`ka> ой да ну..
<Alkiona> хех, ладно. купила нетбук с виндой7 ущербной, помогите чтоль выбрать что лучше вместо нее поставить и вообще с чего начать. Руководство для новичков прочла, только вот cd нету у меня..
<markmx> флешечко надо
<Alkiona> ну флешечко это понятно.. какую версию убунты поставить... их тут как посмотрела немало оказывается... мне тут накидали ссылок на англоязычные сайты... рр ниче там не понимаю, вот и пришла сюды
<AndreX> нетбук какой, ну в смысле конфигурация
<le9i0nx> название в студию
<Alkiona> HP Mini 110-3500  вот
<AndreX> отназвания толку мало
<UNIm95> Alkiona ставь классическую 10,10
<UNIm95> Alkiona если оперативной память меньше 4Гб то дистрибутив с i386 в имени
<Alkiona> 2 гиг памяти, что там еще надо?  диск 215
<UNIm95> Alkiona http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso вот ссылка
<Alkiona> CPU N550 1.5 GHz  1.5 GHz
<[Raiden]> Я предлогаю оставить вин7
<Alkiona> что еще нужно?
<[Raiden]> или посмотреть в сторону xubuntu или lubuntu , или может быть юнити 2д или гном3 fallback
<le9i0nx> как совет взять liveCD убунты переделать под флешку и загрузится проверив всё ли определяется
<[Raiden]> в бете 11.10
<badaboom> доброго времени суток. подскажите, пжл, как можно изменить шрифт в онерике штатными средствами юнити?
<yurau> badaboom: как юнити? не виснет?
<badaboom> yarau: нет, нормально работает
<Sergey_IT> http://smixer.ru/news/a-248.html
<[Raiden]> вроде не апрель
<[Raiden]> завтра должен быть релиз кде 4.7.2
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], в апреле не до того будет, 12.04 выйдет )
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> скучно
<Dan`ka> забанят еще
<[Raiden]> чего-то народ за 100 никак не перевалит
<[Raiden]> тут есть linux-talks возможно там веселей.
<[Raiden]> или иди те потрольте на канал арча или генты
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> только тсс, я этого не говорил.
<Dan`ka> у арчеводов свои проблемы
<Sergey_IT> согласно новому закону с 1 декабря, за такой посыл можно и срок получить )
<Dan`ka> такое ощущение что у них в уар(или как там) сплошной варез
<Dan`ka> я с украины, мне можно)
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Отрелизится, тогда может и будет сотня онлайн )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Первых пару недель )))
<[Raiden]> Посмотрим )
<Sergey_IT> когда 10.04 вышла, до 130 человек доходило
<[Raiden]> Nor8: как-то болтали на эту тему  http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/plasmaCpuFreqUtility?content=144809&PHPSESSID=3d5ad3faedf3cf5f436c9c87bbda1b12
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ок, спс, на третий гном тоже запилили ))  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/jupiter-applet-finally-available-for.html
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: ну значит с выходом 12.4 нужно ждать побитие рекорда
<Sergey_IT> посмотрим, чего там наворотят, а то может народ на другие дистры уйдет (
<Nor8>  Часть может и уйдет, если не додумается как переключить на классик режим )))
<[Raiden]> У меня уже был такой позыв, остановило  ппа и то что  с него нужные верси мне сыпятся.
<[Raiden]> Хотя ещё доконца не решил
<AndreX> ну если гном третий как в федоре сделают то не сильно страшно
<[Raiden]> вообще мне кажется релиз будет удачный. Т.к. юнити сталу капельку удобней, за счет групп программ в даш
<[Raiden]> ну и все остальыне вм\де никуда не делись
<Sergey_IT> у меня другая проблема - машинки старые (
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Я отложил попытки переехать на роллинг, когда узнал, что Desura для убунту уже на стадии бетки )))))
<[Raiden]> а что это?
<Nor8> [Raiden] http://www.desura.com/
<[Raiden]> лол, игры
<Nor8> ))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Шучу, конечно, просто хорошего роллинга не нашел, но стим-like клиент на линуксе лишнем не будет.
<[Raiden]> согласен
<Nor8> Способствует, так сказать, популяризации дистра
<[Raiden]> думаешь оно конкретно под убунту?
<Nor8> Думаю, что под основные дистры, вполне может быть, что для начала только под убунту
<Nor8> Убунту все же самый популярный по версии дистроватч
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, пока, да...
<[Raiden]> я думаю им и останется. Даже если будет какой-то скачк на дистроватч - там заходы на сайты считают
<Nor8> Думаю, выход роллинга от убунту или на его базе вознес бы его рейтинг до небес ;-)
<[Raiden]> на базе не выйдет я думаю. Если только сама каноникал будет делать
<[Raiden]> т.к. если делать на базе , то откуда эту базу брать - в бетах может быть нестабильный софт
<[Raiden]> т.е. базу надо ещё создать, что бы кто-то постоянн особирал стабильыне версии
<[Raiden]> может кстати поэтому минт роллинг на дебиане
<Nor8>  Ясно,  значит будем ждать пока каноникал разродится
<[Raiden]> http://pics.livejournal.com/yegorka/pic/00320tet
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это ты к чему? )))
<[Raiden]> да просто попалось
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], предлагаешь в качестве эмблемы канала ubuntu-ru?
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> может быть
<solvex> а ниче так :)
<solvex> "Свинья, но воткнуть можно"
<solvex> ладно буду дальше пилить :)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Один попался на скоромных  мыслях )))
<[Raiden]> ))
<VolonoFF> Доброго времени суток ребятки, а стоит ли обновляться до  11.04 ?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-04
<sharikoff> шо? опять?
<Offoffoff> Йохохохоооо... Да и святится имя Убунтье.
<AlMidon> народ, как в 11.04 заставить работать менеджер сети с wifi? Скриптом wifi запускается нормально, через менеджер "Wireless Networks" остается не кликабельным.
<AlMidon> ну вот так вот всегда: или я спрашиваю, когда все спят или спрашиваю что-то такое, что никто не знает :)
<Ilshat> проблематично сюда зайти с quitm
<Ilshat> можно ли выставлять уровни для лога cron, конкретнее именно для писем. а то шлет все , где есть какой либо вывод.
<sharikoff> Ilshat:  /dev/null 2>&1
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> точнее >  /dev/null 2>&1
<Ilshat> ну это крайняя мера )
<Ilshat> так ведь я ниче не получу )
<sharikoff> у меня так
<sharikoff> тогда пиши скрипт
<Ilshat> придется
<sharikoff> > файл| mail -s "логи скачки порнушки"
<sharikoff> а.. адрес забыл
<sharikoff> куда слать
<Ilshat> да это я знаю )
<Ilshat> я мют использую
<Ilshat> кстати, можно наверно и так: x 1> /dev/null, а 2 (stderr) не трогать.
<Ilshat> тогда только ошибки будет отсылать
<sharikoff> как угодно
<sharikoff> мне вообще надо было чтоб молчал
<Ilshat> да просто можно забыть про существование какого либо скрипта, а он в это время косячно работает.
<sharikoff> так когда отлажу тогда и затыкаю ему рот
<markmx> вот такой вопросек, 32 битная убунта запуститься на 64 битном проце?
<chapt> да
<sharikoff> да ты што
<chapt> еслим твой 64битный проц, поддерживает архитектуру х86
<sharikoff> опс..
<markmx> ай7 =)
<chapt> sharikoff: ты про итаниум намекаешь?
<Ilshat> тогда да
<chapt> ай7 точно поддерживает
<sharikoff> я не напекаю
<sharikoff> намекаю
<Ilshat> напекаю )
<sharikoff> я не туда написал
<sharikoff> =)
<markmx> напекаете вы мне мозг чота =)
<sharikoff> да запустица
<sharikoff> говорю тебе как хирург хирургу
<sharikoff> напекают они мне тут.. =)
<sharikoff> подскажите пожалуйста можно ли сделать так что один сервак натится с одним адресом белым наружу ,второй со вторым. в наличии srx240. интересует принцип а не список команд. заранее спасибо
<SAPetrovich> тыц, пинг
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> пинг засчитан
<Sergey_IT> а тыц?
<SAPetrovich> Sergey_IT, тыц - святое
<The_BROS> Не работают горячие клавиши в Tomboy. Как это можно исправить и из-за чего это может быть?
<Ilshat> кто нибудь знает, есть ли в нано горяч. клавиша удаления строки
<sharikoff> ктрл к
<Ilshat> о, пасиб
<jlewka> в
<jlewka> а ctrl-u вставить
<Fanisk> всем привет! Скажите пожалуйста, как можно в старой 8.04 установить пакеты хотябы из 9,10.  Интерисуют gcc, libboost, cmake,make, firebird ну и.т.д.?
<vvvishnevskiy> test
<ubuntuhelp> vvvishnevskiy, Failed!
<vvvishnevskiy> всем привет
<vvvishnevskiy> есть кто пишет приолжения для андроида?
<SergeyIT> а причем здесь убунту?
<vvvishnevskiy> ну я уже не знаю куда мне обратится
<vvvishnevskiy> мне нужна помощь в выборе книги для начинающих
<vvvishnevskiy> но не для чайников
<SergeyIT> обратись на канал вин...
<SergeyIT> там народу больше
<SergeyIT> vvvishnevskiy, http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=98133
<Ilshat> мдэ
<User482[web]> всем привет. подскажите как запустить .run файл?
<Ilshat> chmod a+x ./run && ./run
<User482[web]> а где конкретно имя этого скрипта указывать?
<Ilshat> сперва надо дать права на выполнение. chmod a+x скрипт
<sharikoff> перед /
<User482[web]> спасибки....
<Ilshat> потом запускаешь по пути. /home/me/script
<Ilshat> путь у мня примерный
<sharikoff> мужичок чок чок
<sharikoff> простачок чо чок
<User482[web]> ещё вопрос... при работе с transnission у меня зависает машина и вылетает гном, так что только reboot помогает. что может быть причиной сего???
<sharikoff> сего причиной отжирание проца или памяти
<sharikoff> думаю я
<User482[web]> тогда понятно...буду менять трансмиссию на че-нить другое)
<Ilshat> а толку ) машинка то номральная?
<sharikoff> меняй на rtorrent
<sharikoff> машинка обычная
<sharikoff> швейная
<Ilshat> utorrent все еще не сделал гуи для линуксов?
<sharikoff> зингер
<Ilshat> а че не стиральная
<sharikoff> она и стирает тоже
<sharikoff> тока пока никто не видит
<sharikoff> ночью
<sharikoff> прихожу емае все зашито и почтирано
<sharikoff> *постирано
<Ilshat> постираешь, высушит. дырки зашьет. ночью одеялом укроет и за хлебом сходит
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> идет за хлебом приносит пиво все время
<sharikoff> устал уж пить
<sharikoff> при просмотре телевизора зависает мозг
<sharikoff> помогает только ребут
<sharikoff> что может быть причиной сего?
<sharikoff> =)
<Ilshat> обнови мозг. покиляй мысли
<SergeyIT> выброси телевизор
<sharikoff> ps ax|grep бабы водка жратва?
<Ilshat> сделай там скриптег "./сделать_хорошо"
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: он не пролазит скозь москитную сетку
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> ./сделать_хорошо.run
<Ilshat> ага. как запускать выше написал
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> а чмодить чем?
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, ну попроси машинку, когда за хлебом пойдет, выбросит )
<sharikoff> невозьмет
<sharikoff> я ее сто раз просил
<Ilshat> интересно звувчит слово чмодить по отношению к человеку
<sharikoff> кому chown кому не chown кому less через плечо
<Ilshat> хы
 * artus подобрал пасс к своей учетке скайпа с 19й попытки :(
<baronos> неужели у всех все работает
<Ilshat> м?
<baronos> да так мысли в слух)
<Ilshat> безделье? )
<baronos> ага, вот домой приеду завтра и буду мучать линукс)
<Ilshat> а шас че мучаешь?
<baronos> андроид)
<baronos> прошил уже третьей прошивкой и понял что на стандартной работает лучше всего)
<Ilshat> 2.2?
<baronos> ага 2.2.2
<Ilshat> 2.3 нету?
<Ilshat> под твой
<baronos> на мою модель нет еще хотя какой то слух ходит  что должна выйти 2.3
<artus> @voice Ilshat baronos
<Ilshat> artus: так все равно никто ниче не пишет.
<artus> и что?
<SergeyIT> тихо - все медитируют
<Ilshat> ладно ладно. админ всегда прав
<Ilshat> надо в админы пойти. пусть меня научат
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, ЕГЭ сдал?
<Ilshat> года 3 назад. но это оффтоп. войс войс ))
<baronos> хехе)
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, значит в админы не годишься )
<Ilshat> жестокий мр
<Ilshat> сурёзные тут люди. baronos, глянь в привате
<SergeyIT> серьезные в чатах не сидят
<NoOova> Господа! что такое Ctrl+V, Ctrl+M
<NoOova> почему оно печатает в консоли ^M и что это значит?
<blackcat> это энтер обозначает
<baronos> сочетания клавишь смотри в терминале
<baronos> там все будет ясно
<DeaDrash> у меня есть куча каталогов в каталоге X как мне поменять права всех вайлов во всех вложенных каталогах внутри X но не менять права папкам, а только файлам?
<Ilshat> find /папка -type f -exec chmod права {} \;
<DeaDrash> Ilshat, Спасибо! а не подскажешь что это за {} \; в конце? Чисто в образовательных целях
<Ilshat> {} - путь к файлу, \; - конец
<artus> смайлик))
<DeaDrash> )
<DeaDrash> странный путь {}
<Ilshat> ну эт к аффтарам
<DeaDrash> типа регексп?
<Ilshat> {} - заменяется на путь во время выполнения
<DeaDrash> а понятно, то есть это только в контексте find
<DeaDrash> спасибо
<Ilshat> да
<DeaDrash> ещё раз
<emilpopel> почему mixx заикается
<SergeyIT> напугали, не?
<emilpopel> почему mixx заикается ?
<User222[web]> Здесь на русском можно?
<[pragma]> нужно
<User222[web]> Спасибо
<User222[web]> Проблема в следующем
<User222[web]> иногда при вкл лисе или торренте а бывает и при конки неразворачивается на весь экран видео
<User222[web]> точнее разворачивается, но просто черный экран
<User222[web]> после закрытия этих программ развернется нормально, но потом снова такая же фигня происходит
<artus> User222[web], ну ты определись при каких именно бока появляются
<artus> скорее всего из за коньков, стартуй их со слипом
<User222[web]> со слипом стартуются
<[Raiden]> ваще их можно донастроить, я чего-то вписывал в конфиг что убирало всё что не надо
<User222[web]> просто фишка в том, что то помогает каждый раз разное
<[Raiden]> и кажется в компиз ещё исключение вписывал
<User222[web]> убьешь лисицу нормально бывает
<User222[web]> в следующий раз убьешь торрент тоже прокатит
<[Raiden]> А что за косяк
<User222[web]> но после ребута всегда помогает)
<The_BROS> Как настроить координаты всплывающего окна уведомлений? Всплывает как-раз в месте окошка поиска браузера. Хотелось бы выше.
<artus> User222[web], а видео чем смотриш то? вывод оного через что?
<User222[web]> vlc
<User222[web]> вывод по умолчанию xv
<User222[web]> может это из-за флеша?
<User222[web]> а еще наблюдались глюки (при открытии флеша на весь экран, в любом браузере) выкидывало в окно входа в систему
<[Raiden]> в чем проблема то
<[Raiden]> Какая видеокарта?
<User222[web]> radeon 2600 xt
<[Raiden]> Это похоже дескопная видеокарта, меняй на любую нвидию, можно на бу рублей за 500 и всё будет ок
<User222[web]> та было же все гуд) недавно началось
<[Raiden]> Либо если закрытый драйвер - съезжай на открытый, радеонщики пишут что он лучше
<User222[web]> я только дождался боль мень нормальных дров от амд/ати
<User222[web]> открытый плохо работает пробовал. к тому же там компиз не пашет нормально
<[Raiden]> странно. Я  видел видео где квин и компиз на них пашет
<SergeyIT> User222[web], ядро менял, когда начались проблемы?
<User222[web]> ну только что с обновлениями выходило, сам не компилил
<[Raiden]> Хотя тут может быть от конкретного чипа зависит
<[Raiden]> ещё
<User222[web]> тоже так думаю
<[Raiden]> В любом случае мой совет выше амый простой.
<SergeyIT> User222[web], а дрова переставлял?
<User222[web]> а открытые дрова это radeonhd?
<[Raiden]> да
<User222[web]> да дрова недавно поставил свежие проприетарные с оф сайта
<User222[web]> а открытые с синаптика ставить можно или лучше ручками?
<SergeyIT> User222[web], важно переставлять дрова после апдейта ядра
<[Raiden]> Ну как вариант, скачай несколько версий дров закрытых, те котоыре смогут поставиться и выберай какой меньше глючит
<User222[web]> да самое противное, что это наблюдается не часто
<User222[web]> без всяких конкретных зависимостей
<User222[web]> комп может несколько дней работать и нормально все, а может и 5 мин и затупить
<User222[web]> ладно, подождем 10.11 думаю она решит мои проблемы
<[Raiden]> Про артефакты прям в новости + коменты http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31895
<[Raiden]> и про падение с определенными окнами
<baronos> можно поставтть платную ос и будет норм. :D
<[Raiden]> поэтому готовь 500р и лезь на барахолки, отроещь какую-нить гф 8800 или 9600 , которая ещё и новее и быстрее
<[Raiden]> 500+-
<User222[web]> а она нормально будет с моими внутренностями работать?
<[Raiden]> У тебя радеон 2600 агп или pci-e?
<baronos> 9800 у меня и работает идеально
<User222[web]> хт
<User222[web]> аааа pci-e вроде бы
<User222[web]> а как это узнать, чтоб наверняка
<[Raiden]> xt часть названия. Разъемы в у 2600 были разные, если pci-e , то подойдет любая нвидия, но ниже 8ххх я бы не брал
<User222[web]> ясно, спасибо всем!
<[Raiden]> Ну незнаю, мануал на мамку глянуть или может программа типа lshw чего-то-нить подскажет
<[Raiden]> Може кстати всё это изменится, у нвидии открытый драйвер хуже например.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> Но закрытый зато регулярно выходит и редко когда проблемы
<User222[web]> да по сравнению какие глюки раньше были то это мелочи
<User222[web]> я все таки останусь на радеоне, привык  к нему
<User222[web]> а с выходом новой убунты будем лечить новые глюки, как обычно
<[Raiden]> попробуй поиграться с радеохд, почитай про настройку и компиз - там больше вероятн остей на безпроблемную работу, мне кажется. Даже судя по коментам с опеннета.
<[Raiden]> если не выходит - меняй нафиг
<User222[web]> надо будет попробовать, а то последний разя ставил наверное год назад открытые
<User222[web]> потом плюнул на это, т.к. запорол себе систему
<[Raiden]> год приличный срок. За год дрова нвидии открытые научились композит и 3д крутить
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> правда хуже чем закрытые, но прогресс ппц какой
<User222[web]> нвидиа всегда лучше на убунте дружила с компизом... аж обидно) а у меня всегда радеоны стояли
<[Raiden]> У меня прошлая была от амд. Я скрипт себе писал для быстрой смены закрытых на открытые. Т.к. на одном работало одно, на другом другое :)
<User222[web]> ну я скрипты писать не умею
<User222[web]> да и времени в далекие дебри лезть нет
<[Raiden]> ели будешь смотреть открытые , постарайся найти ппа с какими посвежей
<User222[web]> а хорг.конф надо будет редактировать или оно само все сделает?
<User222[web]> https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa эти можно ставить?
<[Raiden]> надо будет я думаю редактировать, или убрать совсем. И после смены дров ещё глянуть glxinfo что бы там direct render yes и версия опенгл открытая
<[Raiden]> Не, там пакеты за 2009 год радеонхд
<[Raiden]> User222[web]: Можешь не дергаться пока, до 11.10 чуть чуть осталось. Вот если там будет так же всё плохо...
<User222[web]> ясно
<User222[web]> я так и сделаю)
<[Raiden]> Мне вот идея процессоров амд фх  нравится и не дорогие они. Но страшно брать , только из-за драйвера на видео.
<User222[web]> скоро все будет хорошо)
<[Raiden]> посмотрим )
<User222[web]> )))
<User222[web]> Все я ушёл, спасибо за помощь)
<[Raiden]> да я больше просто нафлудил , ну ды ладно :)
<[Raiden]> artus: когда речь про артефакты ,сразу какое видео спрашивай )
<[Raiden]> кстати о радеонах. Я тут  видео видел, средний радеон, открытый драйвер и kwin в режиме OpenGL ES 2.0
<[Raiden]> ваще никаких намеков на тормоза.
<[Raiden]> Закрытый драйвер нвидии ES не умеет, открытый незнаю.
<[Raiden]> или если умеет, то не на всех моделях.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31932
<Ilshat1> Ребят, привет. поставил кеды (kde-full). ребутнулся. после запуска открылся только терминал в левом верхнем углу. на этом все ) запустил с консоли irc.
<artus> сочуствуем )
<Ilshat1> спасибо. мож че можно сделать с этими кедами? ) чтобы как надо встали
<artus> ну поставь их еще раз)
<Ilshat1> бяда еще в том, что онка не двигаются, поверх терминала шкс запустился. либо то либо другое
<Ilshat1> окна
<artus> а вообще кеды зло)
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: не надо
<Ilshat1> а я вот хотел посмотреть, что за зло
<[v-8]_jupiter> они норм
<[v-8]_jupiter> 4,7
<Ilshat1> я врожде 5.5 ставил
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))))
<artus> вон рейдена пинай) он фанат кед)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ilshat1: где ты взял 5,5)
<Ilshat1> да я точно не знаю. я так предположительно написал
<Ilshat1> где то видел такие цифры (
<Ilshat1> )
<Ilshat1> как называется пакет гнома?
<Ilshat1> лан пойду мучать систему. я еще вернусь
<Ilshat1> а вот и я
<Ilshat1> среплейсил метасити и появились заголовки. теперь хоть окна могу двигать
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ilshat1: под kde metacity?
<Ilshat1> угу )
<[v-8]_jupiter> kwin же
<[Raiden]> в кде можно любой вм использовать. Запрета нет.
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: сам понимаешь не православно)
<[Raiden]> но я думаю чел погорячился, ему надо было просто композит выключить
<Ilshat1> что надо выключить
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: Бред, там даже соотв настройка есть для ввод астороннего вм.
<[Raiden]> православно , когда софт дает то что надо
<[Raiden]> Ilshat1: запусти systemsettings , выбери Эффекты рабочего стола и сними там галку включения. Потом kwin --replace
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: ты хочешь сказать что metacity лучше для kde чем kwin?
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: Я хочу сказать только то что уже сказал. Нету никакой религи запрещающей юзать любой вм в кде.
<Ilshat1> ниче что сеттингс под юзером запустил?
<[Raiden]> Ilshat1: так и надо
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: можно хоть опенбокс ) Можно даже плазму убить, оставить только делфин и опенбокс
<[Raiden]> короче можно что угодно. Я например компиз использовал в кде, он даже умеет темы квина подватывать
<Ilshat1> вообщем заголовки сменились. только вот кроме октрытых  pidgin, консоли и голубого фона ничего нету )
<[Raiden]> а это я уж незнаю )
<[Raiden]> релогин сделай
<[Raiden]> если не поможет - пиши о проблемах на форум
<Ilshat1> как командно завершить сеанс?
<[Raiden]> Хм, тоже незнаю, перейди в консоль ctrl+alt+f1 и там sudo service kdm stop
<[Raiden]> потом start
<Ilshat1> ахах. консоль свернулся
<Ilshat1> бядааа
<baronos> кнопка ресет на системнике)
<artus> да жмакни ты по ресету да не парся)
<adminn> у меня charles виснет. на сайте написано, что надо установить не openJDK, а Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment. Инфа о пакете sun-java6-jre, а самого пакета нет
<[Raiden]> что значит свернулся, я про реальную консоль, а не про окошко с эмулятором
<[Raiden]> дави ctrl+alt+f1-f6 по вкусу
<baronos> хехе)
<artus> adminn, apt-cache search openjdk
<adminn> artus мне не OpenJDK нужен, он у меня и так есть
<artus> adminn, apt-cache search sun-java6
<artus> adminn, промахнулся)
<adminn> artus, ничего
<artus> вобщем sudo apt-get install sun-java6-source sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-bin
<baronos> adminn а какой браузер используеш?
<adminn> baronos, фф
<adminn> artus, НЕТУ!!!
<[Raiden]> adminn: какой дистрибутив?
<artus> adminn, поставь убунту)
<artus> adminn, и да, не капси )
<adminn> Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<baronos> и хром)
<adminn> baronos, в хроме чарли не работает
<adminn> мне не для браузера нужен
<[Raiden]> покажи вывод команды apt-cache search java
<[Raiden]> рекомендую ещё sudo apt-get install  pastebinit
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> adminn, forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=93798.0
<[Raiden]> apt-cache search java  | pastebinit
<artus> осильте вы уже гугл господа, чесс слово
<adminn> http://paste.pro/5132979
<artus> adminn, ты по ссылке то сходи для начала
<adminn> artus, какой?
<artus> 18:01         artus | adminn, forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=93798.0
<adminn> это вывод команды  apt-cache search java
<adminn> странно у меня ее нет
<Ilshat1> ну все, я с вами
<adminn> artus, еее спс
<adminn> artus, а все ссылку увидел просто я сонный какой-то
<Ilshat1> теперь надо руссифицировать. эффекты рабочего стола обратно можно включить?
<artus> в следуйщий раз если решение вопроса есть на форуме буду наказывать, за лень
<artus> :)
<adminn> artus, я там искал. вроде xDD
<Ilshat1> не привычно. как будто на семерку перешел
<artus> adminn, http://goo.gl/O1vEI ты не повериш, мегасложный запрос , и ай второй в выдаче результат
<artus> *аж
<baronos> правильно, я вот не знал как на канал зайти первое время, вот и перелазил весь форум. а потом случайно на веб версию канала попал)))
<[Raiden]> сча обсуждали работу фф с 1 челом. Ругался что тормозит безбожно. Оказалось сглючира переключалка частоты проца и было 800мгц постоянно вместо 2.6
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в винде
<artus> baronos, я вот не пойму как люди сюда попадают, при условии что кричать чт опервый раз в irc, и про офф форум не слышали
<adminn> artus, все равно OpenJDK
<artus> adminn, там если что есть ссылка на репу с явой )
<artus> и да, apt-get update && upgrade  всеже нужно иногда делать
<adminn> извиняюсь
<adminn> да благословит Господь этот канал xDDD
<baronos> artist: это наверно невежество, хотят как с виндой поставил и все. а тут иначе проще спросить чем читать искать
<adminn> твою дивизию "E: Для пакета sun-java6-jre не найдены кандидаты на установку"
<baronos> поставь 11.04
<adminn> baronos, и что это изменит?
<[Raiden]> в 10.04 ява есть
<[Raiden]> возможно не шестая
<[Raiden]> или не все репы включены
<[Raiden]> Хотя может вру, это уж почти полтора года прошло
<[Raiden]> да, действительно нету
<[Raiden]> если ещё надо
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Ilshat1> чет бяда такая с кедами. чтобы переключать по ктрл+шифт, надо сперва шифт держать, потом только ктрл. если жать одновременно , не работает
<solvex> хм, в гимпе не активен пункт меню "Device dialog" у xscaneimage
<solvex> простое сканирование работает
<[Raiden]> Ilshat1: А чем не устроило стандартное для винды и линя впринципе тоже alt+shift?
<[Raiden]> попадеш ьпотом на комп где по умолчанию и будешь париться
<Ilshat1> ну для меня так удобно ) привык так
<[Raiden]> показывай как настраивал
<Ilshat1> парам системы - язык и стандарты - раскладка клавы - дополнительно - клавишы раскладки
<artus> эм.. а зачем контрлшифт то? достаточно одного контрла)
<Ilshat1> а фсё )
<artus> правда на шифт надо сброс капса поставить) ато переодически чегой то включаетцо)
<Ilshat1> починил
<Ilshat1> отключил shift+alt и норм заработал
<[Raiden]> ок ) , можно просто ещё глобально настроить через /etc/default/console-setup , а в кде выбрать только показывать индикатор
<Ilshat1> artus: я себя от такого удобства разучил )
<Ilshat1> отучил
<[Raiden]> не поверите  Релиз Adobe Flash 11 с поддержкой 64-разрядной сборки для Linux
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31942
<artus> Ilshat1, ой да ладно) день на привыкание и красота )
<Ilshat1> artus: не, ты не понял. я долго использовал перелкючение по lctrl (en) и rctrl (ru). потом решил использовать переключение по ctrl + shift
<Ilshat1> и отучил себя от этого
<artus> ctrl + shift вообще изврат редкий)
<Ilshat1> кому, как. мне нравится. )
<artus> учитывая что на нотах любат совать крайней левой кнопкой fn
<[Raiden]> капсом ещё можно. Я эту кнопку и многие другие вообще не использую
<artus> да и полностью кисть надо двигать )
<[Raiden]> и некотоыре делают переключалку на ней
<artus> а по капсу мизинцем ударил и все )
<Ilshat1> тут уже на вкус. кому как удобно. критиковать не надо )
<[Raiden]> но я давн опривык к альт+шифт
<Ilshat1> а че кеды не умеют банально таскать приложения в диспетчере задач?
<[Raiden]> я не могу сказать, у меня нестандартынй диспетчер
<[Raiden]> а зачем их там таскать?
<[Raiden]> можно не отвечать )
<Ilshat1> я иногда люблю консоли в одном месте располагать
<[Raiden]> а как же гурппировка?
<Ilshat1> не удобно. много кликов
<Ilshat1> и путаешься, пока надешь нужную )
<[Raiden]> зато много окон влезает. И кстати , для консоли вполне достаточно 1 окна, там табы есть
<[Raiden]> в кде ещё разделения окна есть, типакак в терминаторе
<Ilshat1> а как табы юзать
<Ilshat1> разделить окно чтоли
<Ilshat1> ой , чето фигня какая то, это разделение окон. пишу в одном. пишется во всех
<[Raiden]> ctrl+shift+t и кнопки открытия таба можно вывести.
<[Raiden]> Ilshat1: в каждом разделении у тебя 1 таб, тут как бы разделение не порождает новый терминал автоматом
<[Raiden]> я правда этим не пользуюсь, только табами )
<[Raiden]> но выглядет может как-то так http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1004/h_1317742758_9694002_1cd2fe5e0b.png
<Ilshat1> у меня просто одно окно делит на 2 части
<[Raiden]> мой таскбар http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Icon+Tasks?content=144808
<[Raiden]> Ilshat1: у меня тоже. В разных частях просто выбраны разыне табы
<Ilshat1> только вот что не пишу, пишется во всех вкладках
<[Raiden]> это не вкладки, это 1 вкладка
<[Raiden]> с разделеным окном
<[Raiden]> в каждом разделении можно выбрать новый таб, ил имеющихся откртых.
<[Raiden]> ну короче сам разберешся, это редко когда надо )
<Ilshat1> чет я не понял ) зачем мне одно и тоже окно в нескольких копиях )))
<[Raiden]> открой терминал новй и нажми ctrl+shift+t
<[Raiden]> будет 2 вкладки.
<[Raiden]> если разделить окно , то можно в 1 разделенивыбрать 1 вкладку, в другом другую
<Ilshat1> аха. понял вроде. открываю консоль, добавляю в него другие консоли как вкладку
<[Raiden]> ну да, разделение не нужно впринципе. Это я так, до кучи показал
<[Raiden]> а таскбар мой работает как в вин7 , т.е. я навожу на значек терминала курсор и появляется превью с открытыми окнами ожного приложения и т.д.
<[Raiden]> дефолтный как то не интересно, он слишком обычный :)
<[Raiden]> и занимает всю панель
<Ilshat1> ясн. мне надо пока к этому привыкнуть. пока не удобность в отсутсвие нижнего панеля. особенно кнопки свернуть всё
<Ilshat1> а, можно оказывается кнопку эт перетащить вниз
<[Raiden]> Ilshat1: у тебя на панели есть значек раб столов?
<Ilshat1> если ты про выбор 1 из 4 рабочих столов, то да
<[Raiden]> Ilshat1: там в настройках есть опция , при выборе текущег опоказыват ьстол
<[Raiden]> это работает как свернуть\развернут ьвсе
<[Raiden]> может даже по умолч включено
<Ilshat1> поставил.с сойдет )
<[Raiden]> но ваще отдельная кнопка тоже где-то была
<[Raiden]> вспомнил, плазмойд зовется Показат ьрабочий стол, можно добавить на панель или куда угодно
<[Raiden]> в общем время некоторое надо на освоение, а так тут всё есть.
<[Raiden]> есть kubuntu.ru туда можешь писать если мало убунтовского форума будет. Я убежал.
<Ilshat1> давай. спс
<User863[web]> добрый вечер подскажите пожалуйста почему у меня в убунту у окон пропадает шапка
<baronos> я думал шапка у redhat)
<User863[web]> всмысле
<baronos> всмысле рамка окна пропадает?
<User863[web]> да что делать
<baronos> метасити попробуй перезапустить
<artus> metacity --replace
<[Raiden]> Вы бы уточняли среду. Хотя коне чно можно и в юнити реплейс сделать
<[Raiden]> да и ваще это временный костыль
<artus> ну мож просто проглючило ) бывает)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31933 - в релиз интересно какое сунут
<baronos> я вылечил установкой темы орта и все норм
<ampiryan> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<left_behind1> ребят подскажите пожалуйста как в mednafen запустить игры через консоль (граф интерфейс не работает). Сега игру. Устаноуил sudo ap-get install mednafen, когда пишу mednafen путь/до/файла.bin говорит не опознан формат :( подскажите пожалуйста
<victor0000> left_behind1:  ls -l путь/до/файла.bin
<left_behind1> а дальше что делать
<victor0000> left_behind1: gjrf;b dsdjl
<victor0000> left_behind1: покажи вывод
<Sergey_IT> left_behind1, в игры пока рано играть
<left_behind1> оке щас
<[Raiden]> погугли может другие эмуляторы сеги есть.
<left_behind1> под онерик я даже скомпилить не могу
<left_behind1> только этот
<ampiryan> есть же gens
<left_behind1> -rw-rw-r-- 1 facebreaker facebreaker 4194304 2011-10-04 21:10
<left_behind1> не могу скомпилить постоянно фигню выдает
<left_behind1> на онерик не идет
<left_behind1> а меднафен я с рра установил значит он работать будет возможно
<artus> left_behind1, ну и? онерик уже зарелизили?
<left_behind1> нет у меня просто нетбук на армеле
<left_behind1> а у онерика с офф РРа обновление ядра
<left_behind1> ну кароче там замуты жоские
<left_behind1> )
<artus> left_behind1, так какие вопросы могут быть? кушай кактус в одиночестве )
<[Raiden]> на фоурм писани попробуй. Я незнаю
<left_behind1> блин я тебе виноват что ли что у меня выбора другого нет
<ampiryan> >>>>>>GENS<<<<<<<
<left_behind1> да не могу я генс скомпилить
<artus> релиз на данный момент нати, посему на форуме есть ветка для таких извращенцев) туда и плакать )
<left_behind1> да блин, неужели mednafen не устанавливал никто? просто сказали бы как запустить игру через терминал
<artus> а пытатцо методом научного тыка лечить альфу на арме, это бред)
<left_behind1> да он работает, я просто запустить игру не знаю как >_<
<artus> ну так темболее офтоп
<Sergey_IT>  left_behind1, учи матчасть
<artus> каким боком запуск игры в эмуляторе сеги касаетцо бубунты?
<left_behind1> потому что этот запуск на армеле, и больше некому мне помочь
<left_behind1> тоесть на онерике
<[Raiden]> artus: ))
<Sergey_IT> книжки развивают интелект
<artus> @voice left_behind1
<artus> left_behind1, повторяю поврос, каким боком запуск игры в эмуляторе сеги касаетцо бубунты?
<left_behind1> повторю ответ, потому что этот эмулятор запускается на ubuntu
<artus> @kick left_behind1 читаем правила и прекращаем офтопить
<vufer> Добрый вечер. Господа, нужна помощь: имеется плеер iaudio x5 с rockbox прошивкой. в системе видится как флэха. имеется скриптик, который скроблит лог на ласт.фм. как его запускать при подключении девайса автоматом?
<vufer> пытался создавать правило в /etc/udev/rules.d - не помогает, скриптина не старутет
<Escsun> vufer, через баш скрипт делай
<Escsun> удев тебе не поможет в этом деле
<artus> vufer, по крону каждые 5ть минут проверку наличия плеера , ну иесли он есть то скриптик натравливай
<vufer> Escsun почему?
<vufer> про крон мысль была, но хочется изящнее :)
<Escsun> vufer, потому что удев такого не умеет )
<Escsun> vufer, его задача совсем иная
<artus> Escsun, умеет)
<User482[web]> Вечер добрый. Имеется проблема. Работаю с Lazarus (удобно и быстро потому что) пытался поставить кроссплатформенные библиотеки, не пошли, загадили конфиги. снес все (через aptitude purge) и переустановил снова (среду и компилятор). Но среда совсем перÐ
<Escsun> artus, у кого умеет, а у кого нет)
<vufer> хмм.. ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb_device", RUN+="/usr/bin/laspyt.py"
<artus> Escsun, если он умеет конкретным модемам давать симлинки при подключении, то по вендору запускать скрипт тоже сможет)
<Escsun> artus, ну тогда проблем нет)
<artus> vufer, те надо конкретную модель привязать )
<artus> vufer, ато на каждую девайсину будет чихать )
<vufer> проблема в том, что оно не работает. Я правильно понимаю, что RUN выполнится уже после монтирования ФС
<artus> !255 | User482[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User482[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<User482[web]> Вечер добрый. Имеется проблема. Работаю с Lazarus (удобно и быстро потому что) пытался поставить кроссплатформенные библиотеки
<User482[web]>  не пошли, загадили конфиги. снес все (через aptitude purge) и переустановил снова (среду и компилятор).
<vufer> да и пусть ячихает на каждую... это я уже снес вендора и модель, просто для проверки. но не работает...
<User482[web]> Но среда совсем перестала компилировать. жалуется на отсутсвие указанных в приложении библиотек, хотя физически они есть.
<vufer> *оффтопик - как адресовать сообщение конкретному человеку или нескольким?
<artus> vufer, вот так)
<User482[web]> переустановка не помогает. как снести эту прогу вместе с настройками и закешированными пакетами нафиг. чтоб потом перекачать и поставить как будто с нуля
<vufer> artus здорово блин :) А если серьезно? :)) у меня konversation :) даблклик по нику в общем окне открывает приват
<artus> User482[web], пурке и апт-клин
<artus> *пурге
<artus> vufer, use tab )
<vufer> Escsun по поводу баш скриптика... намекните хоть, куда копать
<Escsun> vufer, да проще по udev )
<Escsun> раз он умеет
<User482[web]> пробовал нифига не клине и нифига не пурге...при подаче комманды на установку опять тащит кривые пакеты из кеша!
<vufer>  ок, проще по udev. тогда куда мне рыться в поисках ошибки?
<User482[web]> если ни apt-get autoclean ни aptitude purge не помогают полностью снести приложение его настройки и пакеты из кеша, то что можно сотворить?
<artus> vufer, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196666
<artus> vufer, вернее http://goo.gl/Fpn0X
<artus> apt-get clean
<artus> User482[web], вот что значит не помогают?
<artus> User482[web], dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -P от рута
<User482[web]> тоесть после запуска установки ввместо скачивания пакетов снова тянутся пакеты из кеша...а там кривые мною притащенныне пакеты
<artus> список пакетов, которые были удалены, но файлы конфигураций остались удалит весь мусор
<artus> User482[web], apt-get clean apt-get clean apt-get clean apt-get clean apt-get clean
<artus> User482[web], сколько раз еще повторить? )
<User482[web]> что эта комманда делает?
<[Raiden]> )
<User482[web]> если её ввести так как есть?
<User482[web]> dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -P
<Sergey_IT> User482[web], поставь и скомпили какой-нибудь пример, может дело не в лазарусе
<artus> чистит /var/cache/apt/archives/
<[Raiden]> clean - Очистить загруженные архивные файлы
<[Raiden]>    autoclean - Очистить устаревшие загруженные архивные файлы
<[Raiden]> юзайте справки уже, там всё написано
<User482[web]> а почему она пишет "удаляется пакет" и целая куча пакетов....
<artus> User482[web], а та конструкция с дпкг удалить весь мусор оставшийся от удаленных пакетов
<[Raiden]> да
<artus> vufer, хотя и ссылка на бубунтуфорум полезна )
<User482[web]> тоесть системе ничего плохого от этого не сделается...а то я по неопытности испугался
<artus> User482[web], ненужные зависимости
<User482[web]> ага...спасибо
<User482[web]> вот теперь понял)
<vufer> artus мозга не хватает :( ACTION=="add", KERNEL=="usb*" все равно не хочет
<vufer> artus как раз по бубунтуфоруму и пробовал. Щаз по гуглю роюсь...
<vufer> как можно проверить, стартует ли вообще скрипт в RUN, или до этого и дела не дорходит... лог какой глянуть..
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<Vladislaw> Столкнулся с одной проблемой, раньше когда у меня была винда, иногда гуляли с знакомой, теперь когда у меня Убунту и на компе и на ноуте, она меня избегает, возможно ли это из-за несовместимости систем Линук и Виндовс? Очень надеюсь на помощь, не хочу отд
<Vladislaw> аляться от девушки, и сносить линукс тоже не вариант, виртуальная машина с ХР не помогла(
<artus> @kick Vladislaw тебе к психиатру
<awway> мде
<lukinfore> вагановичи окружают
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<Vladislaw> эх, заметил что со временем на ноуте в Убунту 11.04 панели поменялись местами, у меня обе снизу, позже такое и на компе случилось
<Vladislaw> пробовал вернуть, но через некоторое время опять менялись, даже переставлял апплеты с панелей
<lukinfore> потяжелее - вниз?
<Vladislaw> ммм, вы о количестве элементов?
<lukinfore> масса != количество
<Vladislaw> ну я их не взвешивал
<lukinfore> а по каким критериям перестановка?
<Vladislaw> та панель что по дефолту быласверху почему то становится выше другой, но обе внизу
<artus> Vladislaw, заканчивай принимать вещества и нести здесь бред
<Sergey_IT> Vladislaw, компы и ты - несовместимы
<Vladislaw> http://radikal.ua/data/upload/4fa6c/05615/f2c3303f45.gif
<Vladislaw> а ставлю наоборот, мне просто привычно когда они насвоем месте, и мне кажется что меняться местами сами по себе они не должны
<User482[web]> Vladislav пользуйтесь текстовым оконным менеджером - так все только так как вам хочется и как вы настроите!
<Vladislaw> звучит страшно, хотелось бы не переходить на что-то новое, я заложникпривычек
<User482[web]> а вообще, советую вернуться на окошки...ну а если так настальгия берет по линуксу - поставте SharpEnviro и будуте иметь проводник в стиле Gnome на своей винде, в дополнение поставте CygWin и ДА БУДЕТ ВАМ ЩАСТЬЕ!
<Vladislaw> ну на винду чот неохота возвращаться
<User482[web]> может быть забуровились конфиги гнома. толком сказать не могу....попробуйте откатить ядро до предыдущей версии.
<Vladislaw> но ведь если я вручную верну, они со временем опять поменяются, ощущение будто что-то сидит в системе и переставляет их
<[Raiden]> забуровились отличный термин
<[Raiden]> ))
<Vladislaw> ))
<User482[web]> я говорю - удалите теперешнее ядро, загрузитесь в предыдущем. обновляйтесь только коммандой sudo aptitude safe-upgrade, читайте убунту для чайников. прекратите задавать глупые вопросы спровоцированные галлюциногенами.
<User482[web]> =)
<Vladislaw> я не употребляю галлюциногены, возможно загрязненность окружающей среды, так влияет
<Nor8> Vladislaw: Носите противогаз и спрашивайте на выдохе )))
<Vladislaw> эх, ухожу я от вас(
<User482[web]> нет, ну вы ведь явно провоцируете людей на фрустрирации..
<User482[web]> вас никто не обижает
<Ravkoff> кто знает как в гном коммандере ассоциации менятЬ? не меняются чота
<User482[web]> просто вы явно ГОНИШЬ
<Vladislaw> а-а-а, сложные слова
<User482[web]> =)
<Vladislaw> ну с панелями это 100% не гон
<Vladislaw> реально мешает
<User482[web]> 608097603 моя аська влад.
<Dan`ka> оу.. аська..
<Vladislaw> ))
<Dan`ka> привет)
<Vladislaw> привет
<Vladislaw> парсер сработал?
<Dan`ka> неа..) читаю канал дебиана.. слежу когда же они кде 4.7.2 собирут.. решила посмотреть что здесь творится)
<User482[web]> троллинг))
<Dan`ka> еще никто никого не троллил ;)
<User482[web]> прочтите о чем говорили ранее
<stolzus> плагин, чтобы в psi+ с deadbeef шла информация в listening to, появился или нет ещё, кто в курсе?
<Dan`ka> хм.. владислав пытался сделать вброс.. вижу не вышло..(
<Vladislaw> что пытался сделать? о_О
<shenmue> всем ня
<Dan`ka> ну я дочитала про винду линукс и девушку
<Vladislaw> :( осознаю, не с того вопроса начал
<shenmue> нет повести пичальнее на свете чем повесть о линуксе и джульете
<User482[web]> )
<Nor8>  Современные джульеты вполне могут с убунту справиться ))
<[Raiden]> Мне порой встречаются девушки которые варят в лине хорошо. И даж случайно попадаются те котоыре пробуют его юзать. На другом серве была одна , писала из китая, сама русская откуда-то из сибири. Разбирались с убунтой и её чиста китайским нетбук
<[Raiden]> ом.
<User482[web]> хлопцы как узнать ядра версию
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> User482[web]: uname -a
<User482[web]> спасибки
<[Raiden]> apt-cache policy linux-image ещё вариант
<^DEMOSS^> как думаете. На 100 000 файловую помойку собрать можно ? ( адаптек 6805+модуль флеш-памяти для кеша ) 8 дисков  \ проц и платформа ( оперы 3х8 гигов )
<Sergey_IT> а у меня конки показывают версию
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Dan`ka> Sergey_IT: так часто всё меняется?
<^DEMOSS^> под вопросом у меня - либо 8 sas 300gb \64 mb  либо 8 SATA2 1tb WD green \64mb
<Sergey_IT> Dan`ka, жуть )
<[Raiden]> я думаю дешевле можно, на десктопном железе. Можно найти маму с 10 сата. Или смотря что вы файлопомойкой называете.
<Sergey_IT> Dan`ka, они у меня не запущены )
<Dan`ka> ...про вд грин отзывы неочень..
<^DEMOSS^> файловая помойка - платформа с 8 3.5 отсеками sas\sata  хот свап и рейд контроллер котрый я указал
<^DEMOSS^> проц xeon 5620
<[Raiden]> у меня 2 вд грин. Оснвоное их достоинство цена и объем. Нареканий нет .но под ос не используется, только для хранения видео.
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, опять офтопить пришол ?
<^DEMOSS^> artus: ytn
<^DEMOSS^> нет -
<artus> как нет? когда да
<Dan`ka> веб девелоперы есть?
<^DEMOSS^> artus: подбираю железо для файловой помойки под убунту :)
<[Raiden]> узнай поймет ли линукс этот рейд адаптер - если да , то наверное на этом всё.
<^DEMOSS^> поймет
<^DEMOSS^> просто у меня сомнения насчет дисковой подсистемы и платфоры
<[Raiden]> а ты для чего собираешь?
<^DEMOSS^> платформы. Ведь в 70 000 укладывается все кроме платформы. Соответствено нужно уложить ее в 30-35 00
<^DEMOSS^> Для министерства образования
<artus> @voice "^DEMOSS^"
<Sergey_IT> ^DEMOSS^, вот ему точно этого не надо
<stolzus> ^DEMOSS^: это ты тут всё рассказывал про детские сады и школы в Карелии?
<[Raiden]> для дома если, то я считаю там файлсервер вообще не нужен, нужен просто десктоп с кучей сата. Если в какую-то контору, то может ещё кто отзовется...
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, со своими мегапроэктами офтопить куда нить на профильные каналы
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, заканчивай свой бред нести
<^DEMOSS^> artus: при чем тут мегапроект ?  Тут же типа все профи убунтологи + люди кто с серверным железом дело имел. малоли есть кто в платформах разбирается или интегрировал решения с сата ?
<^DEMOSS^> Я то консервативен в этом плане и для меня стандарт де-факто это sas + raid+ battery\memory
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, ты определился бы для начала, то ты мегапочтовик собираеш, то файлопомойку
<Dan`ka> кто то на днях мои шрифты обсырал.. как понять что Ш не Г?
<^DEMOSS^> почтовик я уже собрал и без вашей помощи. Теперь файлопомойку . Просто бюджет маловат
<stolzus> Dan`ka: это субъективное мнение. скриншот кинь
<artus> Dan`ka, они все такие, раслабся )
<artus> Dan`ka, судить о шрифтах глядя не в твой монитор бесполезно )
<Sergey_IT> Dan`ka, не бери в голову
<Dan`ka> скажете я даром просидела пол ночи чтобы сделать Ш не Г?
<artus> угу)
<Dan`ka> хотя.. на мой взгляд стало лучше..
<stolzus> Dan`ka: full-hinting + noRGB спасут тебя :)
<Nor8> Dan`ka: А что у тебя за шрифты?
<Dan`ka> Nor8, убунту
<Dan`ka> 8, 96
<Dan`ka> хотя больший размер луче смотрится
<Dan`ka> но мне постоянно места мало))
<^DEMOSS^> Для конторы у которой есть деньги я собрал на асус. Забил до отказа. Знаю что надежно и надолго. Пофиг что стоит 300 тыщ. А тут бюджет в 3 раза меньше
<^DEMOSS^> На каком канале можно спросить ?
<Nor8> Dan`ka:  Купи моник 24 дюйма, места будет завались )))
<Dan`ka> Nor8, угу.. только вот денег бы где взять..
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, а кого собственно кроме конторы интересует что ты им собрал? )
<^DEMOSS^> Dan`ka: http://web-cloud.ru/dc.JPG
<stolzus> а я нашёл компромисс в Droid 9-го размера
<^DEMOSS^> artus: Меня )  На каком канале железякеры сидят незнаешь случаем ?
<artus> ^DEMOSS^,  /list
<^DEMOSS^> и7
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^: На том железе, которое ты показал, собрать можно, так что читай про сервер )))
<stolzus> ^DEMOSS^: знаешь, ты вот послушай, что я тебе скажу. мне кажется, что тебе лучше завести блог, и ты будешь там писать, что ты купил, как поставил, как искал компромиссы
<^DEMOSS^> Nor8: ты как бы заметил что у меня нет платформы ?
<stolzus> ^DEMOSS^: я могу тебя даже читать
<artus> и сам ночами перечитывать )
<Dan`ka> http://itmages.ru/image/view/295908/3ade7c53 ради интереса..
<^DEMOSS^> artus: хорошая идея )
<Nor8>  ^DEMOSS^:  Определись с платформой и читай мануал по серверу )))
<Nor8> Dan`ka: Сойдет для сельской местности ;-)
<Dan`ka> тваюж..
<Nor8> Что, угадал? )))
<Dan`ka> нет
<^DEMOSS^> Nor8: читай , что такое серверная платформа, посмоти разнообразие среди интела и асуса ( супермикро-гавно и не считается )
<^DEMOSS^> artus: Как я понял на фриноде только инглишь канал с платформерами интела 8(
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^: Да мне и не надо )))
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, как я понял, пересматривая логи , ты суда заходиш расказать о том какой ты стул купил за 13ть тыщ, телефон, ноут и тд , тебе настолько одиноко и тебя никто не любит что даже нескем поговорить?
<artus> *ю
<Nor8> )))0
<stolzus> да я и говорю, блог ему нужен. или гугл+ :)
<^DEMOSS^> artus: E nt,z gkj[bt b yt gjkyst kjub
<^DEMOSS^> фкегыЖ У тебя плохие и не полные логи
<stolzus> Dan`ka: нормальные шрифты
<Dan`ka> уя)
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, 2011-07-14 14:22:20|^DEMOSS^|почта у меня на атоме 2011-07-14 14:22:32|^DEMOSS^|вполне держит 1 000 юзеров , и ты давеча расказывал что у тя 50ть пользователей мегасервак опрокидывают?
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, здаетцо мне надо на тебя вешать ярлычек мегатроля и проводить обряд изгнания бесов )
<stolzus> а он просто хотел, чтобы его любили :)
<artus> Dan`ka, если ты запамятовал то вопрос задавал про 6-Core Intel® Xeon® X5650 и выдержит ля он 700 пользователей
<Dan`ka> мисс
<^DEMOSS^> Помойму это я кого то копировал , кто там хвастался что у него на десктопе 1 000 юзеров ( целерон и 40 гб хард )
<^DEMOSS^> Блин почему в логе нельзя вывести строки по пользователю ?
<artus> 2011-09-18 20:03:41^DEMOSS^artus: думаешь потянет 700 юзеров ? 2011-09-18 20:04:27artus^DEMOSS^, 700 юзеров потянет и celeronD 2.8
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, время смотри , и да, флудить можеш на толксы идти
<artus> а тут завязывай
<stolzus> в толксах разговаривают только о выпивке :)
<Nor8> stolzus: Там сливки общества собираются )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: релиз флэша не пропустил?
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Когда релиз был?
<Nor8> Ку
<[Raiden]> сегодня, первый 64 бит релиз http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31942
<Nor8> Во, есть чем заняться )))
<stolzus> кстати, для шрифта Ubuntu моноширинная версия вышла?
<[Raiden]> нвидия ещё http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31931 и вбокс 4.1.4
<[Raiden]> stolzus: чего-то было в новостях. Я  люиберейшен или дройд юзаю
<[Raiden]> привычка наверное
<artus> stolzus, ubuntu beta mono? их есть у меня)
<artus> stolzus, могу даже дебкой поделится)
<stolzus> я не в курсе, видел скриншот на ЛОРе мельком
<stolzus> не, я ради интереса, так то я дроид :)
<stolzus> на нём смайлы самые забавные, ибо
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что то не видит он у меня в синаптике 11-ый флэш, хотя и говорит, что репы подключены
<[Raiden]> Nor8: я реп оставил подключенным, а сам поставил из архива в /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so и  в /usr всё остальное.
<[Raiden]> пакет придет если - перезапишет
<[Raiden]> хотя сам там смотри, может он завтра придет
<^DEMOSS^> Тю = это еще в июле было, когда я еле-еле настроил с божьей помощью сборщики
<^DEMOSS^> тогда да - было без морды
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: У меня и так 11, релиз-кандидат
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Подожду, если что, руками поставлю
<[Raiden]> ок )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: А нвидиа уже прикрутил?
<[Raiden]> Ну я да.
<Nor8> И как?
<[Raiden]> в хсват с 1 из версий какая-то проблема была, с тех пор снова ставлю сам.
<[Raiden]> нормально пока. Там пишут софт при выходе падал некоторый. А у меня как раз при логауте валилась плазма.
<[Raiden]> как буду выключатья посмотрим связано ли.
<[Raiden]> у нвидии всегда нормально, что ту тещё можно сказать )
<[Raiden]> вылетал - в смысле пофиксили это.
<[Raiden]> судя по новости
<[Raiden]> ушел смотреть терра нова , 2 серия.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Не смотри )))
<[Raiden]> уже начал, поздно )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Пока не увидел там ничего интересного, американский аналог outcasts )))
<shenmue> райден скачивать не умеет просто =)
<shenmue> не отвлекай
<Nor8> shenmue: Думаешь, по первому смотрит с озвучкой и перерывом на рекламу? )))
<shenmue> да
<[Raiden]> с лостфильма смотрю
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ауткаст был менее красочный, но более интересный мне. Жаль закрыли. Там другая планета, возможная другая раса...
<[Raiden]> А тут просто тупые динозавры и другое время
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> но вроде хорошо снято
<[Raiden]> всеравно тихо, я думаю простите мой офтоп
<sig_wall> вы про чо?
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: terra nova
<[Raiden]> сериал
<Dan`ka> ..спокойной...
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-05
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1005/h_1317774904_8316340_5437606bd0.png почти гном2, панелька правда страшновата верхняя.
<Lorgus> hi all
<Lorgus> вопрос.... русс яз не везде пашет... Система - Администрирование - Язык системы все ок
<[Raiden]> где не пашет?
<Lorgus> мазилла например
<[Raiden]> ясно, незнаю
<Lorgus> еще вопрос... теряются пакеты под бубунтой... под виндой все ок... такая же трабла была у чела, но ответа там нет http://linuxforum.ru/viewtopic.php?id=15692
<Lorgus> ether ape не видит сетевой карты
<[Raiden]> днем попробуй
<[Raiden]> я незнаю что в лине может быть не так с сетью, драйвер сетевухи если тольк окривой
<[Raiden]> если тако то чем нвоее ядро тем лучше наверное
<[Raiden]> или хотя бы для теста ест ьсмысл какое-нить новое посмотреть
<[Raiden]> лучше на форум. Или где-нить на ланчпаде\гугле баги подобные поискать
<baronos> с праздником днем учителя)
<RIlshat> 9ый столбец в ps aux это время старта процесса?
<rapidsp> да
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> кто нить squidGuard с АД  скрещивал?)
<jlewka> точнее проверку пользвателей на наличие в группах через ldapusersearch
<sharikoff> jlewka: у тя все по старому я смотрю
<sharikoff> я ж те говорил вроде про авторизацию в лдап
<jlewka> sharikoff, не, я редиректор меняю просто)
<jlewka> sharikoff, а что ты мне раньше про ldap говорил? напомни плиз...
<User758[web]> kak sbrosit" nastrojki xfce? propal russkiy jazyk
<User758[web]> na oknah net zagolovkov.
<User758[web]> nu podskaghite, kak sbrosit' nastrojki desktopa xfce
<DeaDrash> скажите а есть плагин для Gedit что бы он подсвечивал парные теги? То есть если я мышь ставлю на открывающий <div> то он должен подсветить закрывающий </div>
<User758[web]>  <DeaDrash> use quanta plus.
<User758[web]> this programm is very good
<DeaDrash> Да мне не нужна другая прога =)
<DeaDrash> У гедита мне сейчас только одного не хватает
<User758[web]> anywhere, use quanta plus!
<DeaDrash> Я и так уже Eclips'ом пользуюсь
<DeaDrash> зачем мне ещё кванта+
<User758[web]> you need q+ for good work
<DeaDrash> Так, ладно, я пока погуглю на счёт ку+ а вы пока подскажите по тегам
<User758[web]> please, tell me how returned features of xfce to start
<User758[web]> please tell me anybody
<User758[web]> i am sorry for my bad english, but i do not have russian yazyk on my keyboard
<User758[web]> please, tell me anybody how return features of xfce to start
<BPOH> h
<BPOH> как скачать и установить пакет linux-backports-modules-net-2.6.38-8-generic без интернета?
<BPOH> Бэн, Бен, это Данила айнид хелпп!!!
<User758[web]>  <BPOH>es, es!
<User758[web]> *yes,yes!
<BPOH> на ноуте сетевуха не работает а для интернета вайфай нужен, а вайфай без этого пакета не работает... Как скачать этот пакет на флешку и установить на тот комп???
<User758[web]> you need go in repository with brauser...
<DeaDrash> xterm -display :1
<DeaDrash> User758[web], Попробуй так
<DeaDrash> цифру можешь попробовать другую поставить
<User758[web]> wath oznachaet this number?
<BPOH> как скачать пакет linux-backports-modules-net-2.6.38-8-generic
<User758[web]> <DeaDrash>*what mean this number?
<User758[web]>  <BPOH>you need go in repository with brauser...
<User758[web]> save paket as file...
<DeaDrash> User758[web], это номер дисплея, хотя можешь не пробовать я кажется плохо нагуглил
<User758[web]> and replase this file on another kompjuter.
<User758[web]>  <DeaDrash>thank you for party
<User758[web]>  <BPOH>you understand me?
<DeaDrash> User213[web], Во, попробуй xinit -- :2
<DeaDrash> User482[web], так запустится новый X сервер с консолью
<DeaDrash> и в нём уже можно запустить остальные части оболочки
<DeaDrash> не помню только что там в xfce как панель вызвается
<User758[web]> before problem has appeared I reboot komp with feature named "save seans"
<User758[web]> since windows have not capture
<User758[web]> capture=zagolovok(in my mind)
<novns> User758[web], your english sucks
<RIlshat> а че забугром слово комп не изменяется ) ай ребут комп )
<User758[web]> yes. i know
<User758[web]> i live in russia
<novns> ну и говори по русски
<User758[web]> <novns> i do not have russian yazyk on my keyboard
<RIlshat> походу чувак не знает, что такое транслит
<novns> User758[web], пиши транслитом
<User456[web]> злые вы )
<novns> и включи уже русский язык, в чём проблема-то
<User758[web]>  <RIlshat> i know, but I nenavighu translit
<User456[web]> *hate
<RIlshat> лан. пусть так пишет. ржачно получается )
<User456[web]> раз уж на то пошло )))
<User758[web]> <novns> tell me anybody how return features of xfce to start
<User758[web]> <+User456[web]>thank yoy
<User758[web]> i hate translit
<novns> User758[web], remove .xfce directory
<User758[web]> where is this directory?
<User456[web]> в домашней
<novns> ~/.config/xfce
<User758[web]> thank you very match
<novns> ~/.cache/xfce
<User758[web]> thank you very much
<RIlshat> match )
<RIlshat> 758, ты программист?
<User758[web]> <RIlshat> about
<User456[web]> Ох. я че приходил то. Извращенец я тот еще. Через ssh с ноутом домашним играюсь. Так и вот, как мне побыренькому убить процессы NM, avahi-daemon, wpa_supplicant?
<User456[web]> точнее даже сделать так, что бы они не загружались. Если что, то я с aircrack балуюсь по удаленке. А инет тут на работе хиииленький, на irc еле наскреб
<RIlshat> "ps aux | grep 'avahi-daemon' | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill -9" правда на деле не тестировал )
<User456[web]> ну, вот щас и проверим )
<User758[web]> <novns>there is nothing catalogue with name xfce in /.cash
<RIlshat> ну я так предполагаю, что данный код до конца может не дойти и убить и себя же
<novns> User758[web],  .cache
<User758[web]> yes,yes
<novns> not .cash
<User758[web]> yes
<novns> and not /.cache
<User758[web]> in /.cache
<novns> not /.cache
<novns> ~/.cache
<User758[web]> in home directory?
<chapt> yes
<User758[web]> yes all right
<chapt> this folder located in your home directory
<RIlshat> написали бы ему сразу код
<User758[web]> there no is thus directory.
<novns> chapt, we call 'em directories in texas
<novns> *in unix
<chapt> do you enable to show hidden files?
<User758[web]> yes
<User758[web]> i remove~/.config/xfce
<User758[web]> but  /.cache/xfce do not exist
<User758[web]> *i have removed ~/.config/xfce
<novns> он тупой или просто не понимает?
<novns> не /.cache, а ~/.cache
<RIlshat> он же русский. че Вы ему на англ то пишите )
<User758[web]> i have removed ~/.config/xfce
<chapt> мда, надо прекратить, а то придут злобные опы и всем надают по шеям
<sharikoff> @op
<User758[web]> but  ~/.cache/xfce do not exist
<RIlshat> ему надо и кеш прочистить?
<sharikoff> @op
<amigo> @ор
<User758[web]> now you anderstand me?
<RIlshat> @op
<sharikoff> предупреждаю
<RIlshat> я просто посмотрел, что будет )
<sharikoff> верю
<chapt> по идее бот должен послать
<chapt> но тебе все равно, но огласи что пишет то )
<RIlshat> он так и сделал. сказал, что еще нажалуется
<User456[web]> ps aux | grep 'avahi-daemon' | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill -9    не зашло
<RIlshat> User456[web]: поэтапно смотри. сперва греп что возвращает, потом awk
<User456[web]> он процесса даже не нашел
<RIlshat> он это кто )
<User456[web]> туплю
<User456[web]> grep возвращает два avahi: мой и chroot helper' овский
<User456[web]> не считая греповского )
<sharikoff> pidof юзай
<User760[web]> help кто поможет установил ubuntu-server 11.04 но немогу настроить статический IP адрес как это можно сделать заранее спасибо
<sharikoff> kill -9 `pidof $1`
<User456[web]> awk возвращает нумера
<User456[web]> а kill никого не находит
<sharikoff> $1 параметр скрипта принимает название проги
<sharikoff> User758[web]: man ifconfig
<User758[web]> <@sharikoff> you have had mistakes
<User456[web]> kill требует номер процесса или ID
<RIlshat> авк возвращает айди, килл убивает
<sharikoff> User758[web]: рашн плиз
<sharikoff> а то забаню
<RIlshat> в итоге весь код ниче не возвращает
<sharikoff> User456[web]: я ж те говорю юзай pidof
<sharikoff> он сразу пид те дает
<sharikoff> процесса
<User456[web]> xargs kill -9 не убивает (
<RIlshat> у меня и без пидофов все киляет
<RIlshat> 456, может прав не хватает? из под юезра рута не киляешь там случае?
<User758[web]> <@sharikoff> i don't can speak russian. please. do not kill me
<sharikoff> User758[web]: тогда вообще не говори. или на #ubuntu
<User758[web]> <@sharikoff> thank you very very mutch
<RIlshat> mach*
<sharikoff> немазашо
<RIlshat> Или much )
<sharikoff> User456[web]: http://project.net.ru/web-master/unix_shell/article3/gl3_13_5.php
<sharikoff> @deop
<RIlshat> sharikoff: зачем ему pidof, если итак ему awk ID возвращает?
<sharikoff> RIlshat: не всегда
<sharikoff> или 2 штуки
<sharikoff> он же те сказал
<User456[web]> возвращает аж три
<sharikoff> во во
<RIlshat> ну в моей практике не было такого, чтобы в убунту $2 не возвращал ID
<User456[web]> килл ругается, что ничего не видит
<sharikoff> праильно
<sharikoff> не находит он процесс
<RIlshat> так ведь $1 это имя юзера
<sharikoff> $1 это параметр
<sharikoff> передаваемый скрипту
<sharikoff> echo "kill -9 `pidof $1` ">script.sh;chmod +x script.sh
<sharikoff> потом script.sh прога
<sharikoff> вот прога - это параметр
<sharikoff> он в скрипте задается $1
<RIlshat> я думал ты про $1 возвращаемый awk
<sharikoff> авк возвращает колонки
<RIlshat> угу
<RIlshat> а к kill -9 можно несколько ID отправлять?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> в цикле через слип
<User064[web]> вот блин. Все пропустил, вышибло. Так что там насчет pidof и kill? ))
<sharikoff> но я пробовал и сразу три пида
<sharikoff> проканало
<sharikoff> правда на фряхе
<sharikoff> на линуксе не пробовал
<sharikoff> User064[web]: пидоф и килл прекрасно пашут вместе
<sharikoff> =)
<User064[web]> )))
<RIlshat> sharikoff: бум знать. а то я вечно грепил и с авк пиды получал
<User064[web]> xargs kill -9 'pidof $1'  дает No such process и УККЩК garbage process ID "pidof $1"
<RIlshat> xargs зачем
<sharikoff> просто когда грепаешь выводит как правило 2 процесса
<sharikoff> один из них греп
<RIlshat> я отфильтрововал сам греп с помощью awk
<sharikoff> RIlshat: http://paste.pro/5133018
<sharikoff> как то так
<RIlshat> че ты этим хотел сказать
<User064[web]> bash: kill: pidof $1: аргументы должны быть идентификаторами процесса или задачи
<sharikoff> RIlshat: вот я намед отгрепал
<sharikoff> показало 3 процесса
<sharikoff> какой кильнет?
<sharikoff> или руледко?
<RIlshat> pidof вообще named не возвращает
<RIlshat> и греп надо подробее использовать
<sharikoff> pidof named
<sharikoff> он те вернет пид
<sharikoff> который ты отдашь килу
<RIlshat> у меня не возвращает
<sharikoff> погодь
<sharikoff> щас виртуалку запущу
<RIlshat> у меня и греп не возвращает )
<RIlshat> нету у меня такого процесса
<sharikoff> andrew@andrew-virtual-machine ~ $ pidof cron
<sharikoff> 1440
<sharikoff> все отлично пашет
<RIlshat> я шас про named говорил ) остальное то возвращает
<User064[web]> таки а что мне делать? )
<User667[web]> <novns> хочу только сказать спасибо very match за помощь в проблеме с xfce. теперь я могу печатать по русски
<sharikoff> RIlshat: у тя днс работает7
<RIlshat> не. у меня пк. а не сервак )
<sharikoff> =))
<novns> User667[web], каждый матч? футболист что ли?
<sharikoff> мозг канифолишь мне? =)
<RIlshat> угу
<sharikoff> но хоть вмплейер обновлю
<sharikoff> )
<RIlshat> awk '$11 != "grep" {print $2}' вот так можно избавится от самого грепа в авк
<sharikoff> я те показал где 3 штуки выводит
<sharikoff> после грепа
<sharikoff> ты будешь скрипт точить для каждой?
<RIlshat> sharikoff: а я тебе писал, что надо в случае грепа использовать подробный запрос )
<sharikoff> например
<RIlshat> вместо grep proga к примеру использовать grep /usr/bin/proga
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> а если я не знаю?
<sharikoff> grep `whereis proga`?
<User064[web]> ну вы за голопировали )
<RIlshat> смотришь по самому ps, как запускается
<sharikoff> если я запустил пс
<User064[web]> мне awk выдает 3 значения, kill ничего не убивает. Как быть?
<sharikoff> я тупо гляну пид
<sharikoff> и грохну его
<RIlshat> пойду я обедать. а то я должен был уже 10 минут назад уже идти )
<RIlshat> всегда же не будешь смотреть )
<sharikoff> если запустил пс чо ж не посмотреть
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> User064[web]: тебе чего надо убить?
<sharikoff> я начало прочухал твоего вопроса
<User064[web]> все avahi, wpa_supplicant и тнетворкманагер
<sharikoff> ps ax|grep avahi
<sharikoff> чо нть показывает?
<User064[web]> три
<User064[web]> vjq
<User064[web]> мой
<sharikoff> пиды видишь?
<User064[web]> chroot helper
<User064[web]>  и греповский
<sharikoff> kill -9 PID
<sharikoff> самый первый
<sharikoff> и так с каждой прогой
<sharikoff> а вообще rc-update вроде есть какой то в убунте
<sharikoff> вообще не запускай их при старте
<User064[web]> есть
<User064[web]> но с учетом, что это ssh и инет у меня дохлый )))
<sharikoff> и что
<sharikoff> причем здесь это?
<User064[web]> погуглить, куда залезть, что бы их отключить - ооооч проблемно
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> User064[web]: веб увидишь?
<sharikoff> или только текст?
<User064[web]> увижу
<sharikoff> http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=rc-update&category=8&russian=0
<User064[web]> увижу увижу, но мееедленно
<User064[web]> sharikoff: спасибо
<sharikoff> незачто
<User064[web]> rc-local из дома порулю. Иначе я сейчас ssh лешусь )
<User064[web]> а процесс кстати не убивается
<User064[web]> дописываю номер - грит что аргументы должны быть ....
<sharikoff>   /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop
<sharikoff> куда дописываешь?
<User064[web]> kill
<sharikoff> kill -9 номер
<User064[web]> Ага. Но почему-то нет такого
<sharikoff> какого такого
<sharikoff> у тя убунта?
<User064[web]> Хммм
<User064[web]> да
<sharikoff> я там попутал слегка
<User064[web]> он сразу перезапускает с дуригм номером
<sharikoff> не rc-update
<sharikoff> a update-rc
<sharikoff> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-manage-services-with-update-rc.d
<sharikoff> тормозни демона
<[v-8]_jupiter> q
<Briareos> Всем добрый день, подскажите как лучше поступить: Скачать убунту и нацепить на нее KDE или сразу поставить Кубунту?
<User064[web]> смотря чего ты добиваешься
<Briareos> Десктоп для офисной работы
<Briareos> На KDE
<User064[web]> тогда лучше сразу кде
<Briareos> я щас на сюзи 11, хочу перейти на убунту/кубунту, еще вопрос - эмпати на КДЕ есть?
<User064[web]> sharikoff: насколько я знаю, мне надо именно убить все три процесса. т.к. когда запускаешь airmon-ng он ругается, что wifi карту держат эти процессы. И я прбовал их стопорить, они при этом карточку не отпускают.
<Briareos> Я просто не сильно понимаю, от того что вместо гнома будет КДЕ ведь не поменяется логика работы самой оси, правильно? всеравно будут ставится ДЭБы и т.д.
<User311[web]> sharikoff: опять я вылетел. Ты что-нибудь отвечал?
<User311[web]> +Briareos
<User311[web]> +Briareos: emphaty под кде должен быть
<User311[web]> просто я им никогда не пользовался
<SergeyIT> oxothuk, кончай прыгать
<RIlshat> у канала статус отошел о_0?
<RIlshat> точнее n/a
<SergeyIT> куда отошел?
<RIlshat> не знаю. в контакт листе статус недоступен стоит у канала
<SergeyIT> так обед
<RIlshat> аа. через пару минут тихий час
<oxothuk> ку
<oxothuk> воо)))
<SergeyIT> ку
<RIlshat> чет у меня справа контакты недостоверную инфу показывает. чел 15 только
<oxothuk> у мну 83
<oxothuk> камрады, помогите с раздупляжом .htaccess
<SergeyIT> вычти ботов
<RIlshat> ша скажут не туды попал
<oxothuk> по манам струячу, но результат такой, что апач как бы тупо игнорит .htaccess
<RIlshat> а может оно так и есть?
<RIlshat> тупо игнорит
<oxothuk> ммм.. как бы его тогда отучить игнорить?
<oxothuk> конфиг апача править?
<RIlshat> ну да.
<oxothuk> rfrjq vjvtyn&
<oxothuk> какой моент?
<oxothuk> AccessFileName .htaccess
<RIlshat> если не путаю, за htaccess отвечает AllowOverride
<RIlshat> пропиши в конфе хоста для нужной директории AllowOverride ALL
<oxothuk> ага, сябушки за наводочку)
<oxothuk> ;)
<RIlshat> как мне командно написать ChanServУ. а то КЛ не полный
<Wastket> Парни, как убрать шум микрофона в скайпе? У меня убунта 10.04
<novns> что за микрофон?
<Infra_3600> umount /dev/duster
<novns> что за звуковушка?
<Wastket> встроенная, realtek
<Wastket> микрофон джениус.
<Wastket> в винде все ок, проблем нет.
<Wastket> в 9.10 работало тоже без нареканий.
<novns> покрутить микшер
<novns> замутировать лишнее
<Infra_3600> Wastket, может он хочет нечётную мажор версию, попробуйте 11.04
<novns> шуметь может всё, что угодно
<novns> не обязательно микрофон
<RIlshat> мож это те поможет http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=69589.0
<RIlshat> пробуй еще отключить авторегулировку громкости в скайпе
<novns> как вариант, говорить погромче
<Wastket> сейчас пробую вариант с форму
<oxothuk> еще вопросик, как организовать доступ к самба шаре из мира.
<oxothuk> реал статик ип
<RIlshat> у тебя реал стат?
<SergeyIT> oxothuk, из мира лучше фтп, не?
<oxothuk> подраскинул остатками серго вещества и решил, что да)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Есть здесь спецы по резервному копированию?
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, здесь только cp-цы
<RIlshat> че такое ср-цы?
<AndreX> [v-8]_jupiter: rsync
<AndreX> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/sysadm/128617/#habracut
<SergeyIT> RIlshat, man cp
<RIlshat> вроде понял, что ты име ввиду
<[v-8]_jupiter> AndreX: я хочу что бы помогли составить задачу по написанию небольшой системы резервного копирования
<[v-8]_jupiter> А на баше скрипты у меня есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем если есть желающие то пишите
<User202[web]> Всем привет
<User202[web]> в сети компы с виндой 7
<User202[web]> но 1 под Linux Ubuntu
<artus> !enter | User202[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User202[web]: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<User202[web]> к нему будут подключены принтеры - один уже установил. теперь надо понять как его расшарить
<artus> cups
<User202[web]> есть
<User202[web]> принтер вроде как расшарен, но его не видно из под винды
<artus> тогда кури мануал по цупсу и самбе
<User202[web]> спс
<artus> их много есть) сам видел)
<portos> Всем привет
<User202[web]> можешь нормальный подсказать или ссылку?)
<artus> User202[web], man samba? google.ru? ты б для начала на форум то заглянул
<portos> помогите проблему решить, после обновления ngnix, такая вот ошибка
<portos> 413 Request Entity Too Large nginx/1.1.4
<artus> portos, причем тут нгинкс ?
<portos> погуглив нашел что нужно увеличить
<portos> так ошибка же
<portos> 413 Request Entity Too Large nginx/1.1.4
<artus> и че ? это уже канал нгинкса?
<portos> хм
<portos> ну ладно
<only_you> http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/P1000195.jpg :-D
<Alagos> Не хватает места на / чтобы записать образ диска. Как быть?
<skai-falkorr> записать на /home
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: примонтируй в /tmp какую нить папку на другом харде, если быть серьезным
<Alagos> Отмонтировать темп и примонтировать папку с доступным пространством к нему? Или как то домонтировать можно?
<skai-falkorr> помому домонтировать подхватит
<Alagos> У меня home вынесен на другой диск, можно на нем создать какую то папку, например free и как ее монтировать в темп? sudo mount /home/free /tmp ?
<skai-falkorr> агай
<Alagos> пишет что free не является блочным устройством... Его что нулями забить нужно?
<artus> Alagos, зачем тебе папку монтировать в темп ?
<skai-falkorr> не.создай файл.отформатируй его как экст
<skai-falkorr> и примонтируй файл как блочное
<Alagos> а...
<skai-falkorr> или создай тпмфс в опертивке
<artus> Alagos, mount -o bind
<Alagos> artus: та место на корне закончилось - не могу через бразеро диск записать...
<Alagos> Хм, примонтировалось.
<Alagos> А как посмотреть сколько места теперь в темпе стало? df -h ?
<Alagos> У..
<Alagos> Теперь 300 гигов есть в темпе :)
<Alagos> Сейчас попробую записать диск
<Alagos> artus: спасибо. Можешь в двух словах объяснить что бинд делает?
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: прибиндивает к существующему же
<Alagos> ага...
<Alagos> на вики написано mount --bind это давно так было или и сейчас пашет?
<[Raiden]> давно так были и сейчас пашет
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> ло
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Привет. Спасибо. А разница между mount -o bind и mount --bind есть?
<[Raiden]> нету
<Alagos> Спасибо )
<[Raiden]> нп )
<Alagos> Хм... Что то бразеро ничего не может создать теперь в темпе... Может нужно было с какими то правами монтировать? Или без рута? :)
<Alagos> Запустил от рута - все пашет... Так как правильно биндить нужно в темп что бы бразеро запустился без повышенных привелегий?
<[Raiden]> я пишу в k3b
<Alagos> Я в бразеро, но вопрос в том что места в системе не хватает
<[Raiden]> и ещё, права на темп желательно что бы оставались какие по умолчанию - можно проверить с помощью ls -l
<Alagos> А теперь я прибиндил папку в /tmp места вроди как хватает - но не хватает прав
<Alagos> Работает только от рута...
<[Raiden]> ну как изменить права  на папку думаю сам придумаешь
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> А... папка рутовая :) Спасибо
<Alagos> !!!
<[Raiden]> размонтируй и посмотри права на оригинальынй темп
<[Raiden]> и сделай такие же
<[Raiden]> иногда ещё при маунте можно задавать, но тебе это врятли надо
<Alagos> Просто папка которую биндил была рутовая :)
<Alagos> човнул ее на пользователя - и вуаля. Спасибо большое :)
<[Raiden]> Если был бы повнимательенй или послушал, то увидел бы что и оригинальная папка принадлежит руту, но там по ls вместо r - буковка t
<[Raiden]> вместо x
<luni416> не могу установить линукс на acer aspire 5755g c Windows 7 Home Premium
<[Raiden]> ...а t означает sticky bit
<[Raiden]> luni416: мои соболезнования
<Alagos> Блин... Все равно написало что места не хватает...
<luni416> может лучше посоветуешь чё нить
<[Raiden]> Alagos: возможно ег остало ещё меньше ) смотря как ты права изменил
<[Raiden]> должно быть drwxrwxrwt
<Alagos> drwxr-xr-x
<[Raiden]> luni416: Ну, начни с описания как не ставиться
<luni416> мне легче картинки скинуть
<Alagos> !paste | luni416
<luni416> только куда их скинуть
<ubuntuhelp> luni416: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<[Raiden]> кидай
<Alagos> itmages.ru
<[Raiden]> правда не факт что, смотгу что-то ответить
<luni416> и на том спасибо. ща скину
<luni416> я туда http://paste.pro скинул
<artus> luni416, молодец, а может ссылку даш?
<[Raiden]> а ссылки кто давать будет )
<Alagos> А не, то я просто что то завтыкал, когда монтировал. Сейчас уже прошло половину, на которой место кончалось. Большое спасибо - это было очень удобно...
<luni416> после попытки установки выкидывает ссылку на этот файл
<[Raiden]> b hfpmdt gfcntghj yt lkz ntrcnf&
<artus> как все запущено
<[Raiden]> разьве пасте.про не для ткста?
<luni416> http://paste.pro/5133029
<artus> да еще и вуби
<luni416> согласен. всё очень запущено
<Alagos> ну для скринов я же дал itmages.ru
<luni416> я не знаток. но уж захотел Kubuntu рядом с 7
<artus> luni416, нарезаеш болванку или флешку и ставиш с нее , выби забудь
<[Raiden]> WinuiInstallationPage: target_drive=A:  -мне чего-то вот это не нравится.
<artus> 8у
<luni416> и балванку пробовал
<[Raiden]> Хотя в вуби я не разбираюсь и сказать нечего
<artus> luni416, а с болванкой что?
<[Raiden]> 10-04 18:58 DEBUG  Distro:   checking whether A:\ is a valid Xubuntu CD
<[Raiden]> 10-04 18:58 DEBUG  Distro:     does not contain A:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
<luni416> я сделал отдельный диск А: и назвал линукс
<[Raiden]> А обычно резервируется для флоппи диска
<luni416> после балванки запускается винда вооля опять эта ссылка
<[Raiden]> и Б тоже
<artus> luni416, причем тут винда ? грузишся с ливки, жамкаеш инстал , и всех делов
<[Raiden]> Поэтому в винде первый диск хдд - С
<luni416> вот на инстале и происходит та же самая басня
<artus> [Raiden], это ты говориш ребенку который флоп отродясь не видел? )
<luni416> флоп я видел
<luni416> мне 25
<artus> luni416, на каком инстале ? какая басня? я вижу только лог от вуби
<[Raiden]> Я не бумаю что это причина, но возможно и в этом тоже.
<[Raiden]> Советую не использовать вуби вообще.
<artus> а скорее всего образ битый
<artus> ибо качался небось браузером )
<luni416> балванку запуская с винды, он предлагает перезагрузиться. и ничего
<artus> does not contain A:\casper\filesystem.squashfs наверно слегка мертвый )
<artus> мать моя женщина
<[Raiden]> угу,
<artus> luni416, загрузись с болванки
<luni416> качался браузером
<[Raiden]> или с флэшки
<artus> а вообще оставайся на винде )
<[Raiden]> чем качался значения не имеет. Имеет значение только проверка контрольной суммы после скачки
<luni416> вывод artusa внушает доверия
<[Raiden]> Хотя вывод лога ещё не гарантирует что диск битый. Возможно просто в вуби указан путь где нету файлов
<luni416> с болванки он не разу не загрузился. через биос заставлял
<artus> [Raiden], по причине того что не смог распаковать)
<[Raiden]> artus: а.. вариант
<[Raiden]> luni416: короче мы подозреваем что твой имидж битый. Иди ещё качай и смотри рядом файлик с мд5 суммой
<[Raiden]> для проверки
<artus> luni416, ты б с диска то загрузился для начала )
<[Raiden]> что бы не качать 3-й раз.
<luni416> спасибо буду пробовать
<artus> [Raiden], в биосе выбери загрузку с оного или же f10-12 , какой там у тя биос
<[Raiden]> почти попал )
<artus> [Raiden], как то качал образ чего то , 2 или 3 раза перекачивал и битый в разных местах был) ну че, скомпоновал из правельных и ниче) запустилось)
<[Raiden]> я думаю многие сталкивались, что браузером не докачка получается. Причем это даже видно в окне скачки, но сразу не замечаешь.
<artus> вот посему вгет али же ариа должно быть)
<emilpopel> всем привет
<emilpopel> mixx  заикается , че делать??7
<artus> кто такой mixx?
<emilpopel> пограмма для диджейев
<User955[web]> привет
<User955[web]> не расшаривается папка в группу
<User955[web]> захожу на Personal file sharing - там все неактивно и пишет установите пакет
<User955[web]> *пакеты
<User955[web]> какие установить?
<[Raiden]> а ещё лучше торренты, там уже проерка ведется
<artus> User955[web], правой кнопкой на папке, свойства, бщий доступ
<User955[web]> блин
<User955[web]> в сети не видно компа
<User955[web]> но пингуется
<artus> ну дык ставиш ссх и подключаеш удаленную папку по ссх
<artus> *ссх-сервер
<User955[web]> а принтер чтоб увидело?
<User955[web]> в самбе группа правильная
<artus> а, так ты с самбой ) ну дык читай конфиг самбы)
<emilpopel> значит про mixx мимо???
<artus> emilpopel, угу) на воруме напиши)
<User955[web]> так там все выставил согласно мануалу(
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/617846
<User955[web]> сама убунта видит только комп под MAC
<[Raiden]> окно попутал
<User955[web]> а винды не видит)
<User955[web]> как запустить админку cups?
<artus> User955[web], локалхост:порт
<artus> не помню какой )
<artus> дык в вебморде к нему ты и так админку видиш ) под своей учеткой )
<User955[web]> ввожу http://192.168.0.145:631
<User955[web]> не подсоединяется =(
<artus> ну подефолту он на локалхост ток открыт
<[Raiden]> удаленно пытаешся запустить или на том же компе?
<artus> если мне память не изменяет )
<artus> надо в конфиг смотреть )
<artus> User955[web], Listen localhost:631 как я и говорил )
<User955[web]> на том же компе пытаюсь)
<artus> User955[web], сначала думаем , потом делаем
<artus> User955[web], cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf | grep Listen
<User955[web]> ура) зашел localhost:631
<User955[web]> спасибо)
<skai-falkorr> artus: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1005/h_1317822052_8843257_c29a24d370.png
<skai-falkorr> artus: башня огня:)
<[Raiden]> а кайф то в чем. Я чего-то уже раз 100 видел скриншоты майнкрафта, но так и не понял что в нем люди нашли
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты в лего играл в детстве?
<artus> skai-falkorr, та да ) сам на домик лаву выливал) чтоб никто не лез если че ) и только выход оставлял)
<skai-falkorr> artus: это освещение:)там наверху доорный пост:)
<[Raiden]> в лего да, но это было лего и в детстве. Собирать сейчас из кусочков картинку на экране - как то это... Другие игры ест ьв конце концов.
<skai-falkorr> а слева бассейн прячется за камнями
<skai-falkorr> внизу три комнаты
<skai-falkorr> спальня, крафтильня+склад и комната, откуда я выкопаю глубокий и прямой тоннель в пустыню и там построю башню воды
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну тот канал)
<skai-falkorr> artus: три кирки алмазные стер уже.не считая железных
<skai-falkorr> artus: там дрима.а я от нее прячус
<[Raiden]> комплектуха для сатанистов http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2011/10/05/617932/PowerColor_DEVIL_13_Radeon_HD_6970_2GB_GDDR5_Pic_02.jpg
<User141[web]> подскажите чем отличаются дистрибутивы сд от двд диска
<[Raiden]> да чтож такое. Опять не в то окно
<[Raiden]> User141[web]: на двд есть выбор текст, сервер и десктоп инсталл + репозиторий main весь или частично.
<User955[web]> XP видит принтер
<[Raiden]> двд получается универсальней
<[Raiden]> если скажем на рейд надо поставить, то придется альтернейт сд качать, даже если десктопный уже есть.
<[Raiden]> А с двд нет
<User141[web]> спасибо коротко и ясно
<User955[web]> а windows7 нет
<User955[web]> хотя оба в одной группе и друг друга видят
<[Raiden]> значит надо пройти в гугл и почитат ьпро самбу и вин7
<skai-falkorr> http://news.nur.kz/197295.html
<[Raiden]> Я когда незнаю что сказать, шлю в гугл )
<User955[web]> ура, получилось сделать)
<e1viS-WG> привет всем! мужики горю! Выручайте надо два модуля перл установить а я даже не знаю как это сделать
<e1viS-WG> DBD:: MySQL Geo:: IP:: PurePerl
<e1viS-WG> привет всем! мужики горю! Выручайте надо два модуля перл установить а я даже не знаю как это сделать
<e1viS-WG> DBD:: MySQL Geo:: IP:: PurePerl
<e1viS-WG> привет всем! мужики горю! Выручайте надо два модуля перл установить а я даже не знаю как это сделать
<e1viS-WG> DBD:: MySQL Geo:: IP:: PurePerl
<e1vis-wg> кто тут есть живой?
<Alagos> Да
<Alagos> Подскажите, чем с убунты можно записать XP на флешку?
<e1vis-wg> видимо ты тоже как и я нуб?:)
<e1vis-wg> что значит + перед ником?:(
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: создай раздел нтфс. дай флаг бут ему.примонтируй исошку как удф и скопируй файлы на флешку.перезагрузись.профит
<e1vis-wg> подскажите как устанавливать модули перл???
<e1vis-wg> DBD:: MySQL Geo:: IP:: PurePerl
<skai-falkorr> @kick e1vis-wg все и с первого раза увидели.не флуди
<e1vis-wg> кикнул гад(
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: выглядит очень просто. Значит то что я делаю через unetbootin сейчас - лишняя работы? А копировать через dd или cp тупо?
<skai-falkorr> @kick e1vis-wg не ругайся
<Alagos> )))
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: тупо ср
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: с семеркой по крайней мере так работает
<e1vis-wg> цензор
<skai-falkorr> !rules | e1vis-wg
<ubuntuhelp> e1vis-wg: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<skai-falkorr> !faq | e1vis-wg
<ubuntuhelp> e1vis-wg: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: спасибо, сейчас попробую. А мультизагрузочную флешку ты никогда не делал?
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: была дето инструкция.но делать было лень.суть такова, что ставишь груб и исохи.и грубом исохи грузись
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: или груб4дос
<skai-falkorr> склерозь
<Alagos> Ну это понятно, да вот только с семёркой оно что то не дружило...
<skai-falkorr> так ее монтировать не исо9660 а удф
<Alagos> Кстати mkfs.ntfs просто или нужны еще какие то параметры что бы быстро форматнуть?
<Alagos> Ааааа :)
<skai-falkorr> помому хватит.заюзай гпартед
<e1vis-wg> понял:)
<skai-falkorr> сразу и бут поставишь
<Alagos> Мне больше нравиться видеть что я и как делаю :)
<Alagos> mkfs.ntfs -f
<Alagos> Для быстрого формата. А флаг через fdisk
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: а мне больше нравится получать результат,а не фапать на выхлоп консольки
<skai-falkorr> ну тут каждому свое
<skai-falkorr> наиграешься - и тож начнешь просто работать в системе:)
<Alagos> Может ты и прав... Нафига рвать через попу глянды если можно делать это быстро и удобно :)
<skai-falkorr> отож
<[Raiden]> если важен только результат, то бывают варианты когда быстрей в консоли. Так что фраза неверная. Или не совсем точная.
<Alagos> Скорее она просто образная
<[Raiden]> сама идея противопоставления гуи и консоли неверная.
<[Raiden]> что-то удобней в гуи - нажать\перенести объект
<[Raiden]> что-то в консоли - набрал и пошел чай пить
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: консоль тут была как пример.мона подставить на "фапать на выхлоп <anything> вместо результата"
<[Raiden]> интерактивное удобней в гуи, остальное не вдалеко не всегда )
<e1vis-wg> а сообщения старые видны или лучше иногда повторять вопрос?
<[Raiden]> *без не в
<skai-falkorr> e1vis-wg: лучше не повторять его часто.ибо
<skai-falkorr> !ask | e1vis-wg
<ubuntuhelp> e1vis-wg: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<e1vis-wg> понятно, домой хочу( на работе сижу из за этих кс маньяков:(
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: в общем это было просто вариация на тему "вам шашечки или ехать", а не противопставление консоли и гуев
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: А простого монтирование будет не достаточно для копирования ISO ?  :)
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: а попробуй.просто я не помню, а хр были удф или исо9660
<[Raiden]> изо, удф стали делать на двд, из-за ограничений на размеры файлов.
<[Raiden]> ограничение больше чем имидж сд
<[Raiden]> ваще удф не только так использовался, но на штамповке всегда изо если сд
<Alagos> У меня двд
<Alagos> )
<skai-falkorr> а вы знали, что 1попокушай = 80мегабит.с
<[Raiden]> двд хп - значит сторонняя сборка.
<[Raiden]> я такие не люблю )
<[Raiden]> если тольк ов виде лайва, но никак не в виде того, что я буду ставить и использовать.
<[Raiden]> вот такой вот бзик.
<Alagos> не, хр 660 метров
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: Сделал все как ты сказал. Сейчас попробую сходить в ребут. Можешь пожелать удачи :)
<Yeenzo> Есть кто?
<Alagos> Хм... Не стартует... Пишет что BOOTMGR отсутствует
<total__> Здравствуйте господа
<Yeenzo> привет
 * [Raiden] гсподин убунты
<[Raiden]> У меня почему-то такое приветствие всегда улыбку вызывает
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: а у тебя с мбр проблем не возникает при таком копировании?
<Yeenzo> Народ, как победить тормоза в ютубе на убунте 10.04? Сначала были просто мелкие артефакты и подтормаживания, я написал в папке адобе строчку, и вместо мелких тормозов получил один мегатормоз при развороте видео на полный экран. видеокарта а
<[Raiden]> radeon?
<Yeenzo> lf
<Yeenzo> да
<artus> Yeenzo, поставить нвидию и юзать хром )
<Yeenzo> хром и так использую, но тормоза во всех браузерах
<[Raiden]> Как победить незнаю, можно попробовать другие версии их закрытых дров. Или почитат ькак доставить наиболее свежие открытые - они прямее, по крайней мере без артефактов  должно быть.
<artus> а нефиг было ати покупать)
<[Raiden]> Могу только совет дать, если речь о десктопе - поменять видеокарту на нвидия гф 8ххх или выше.
<Yeenzo> а эта то чем плоха?
<artus> тем что амд )
<[Raiden]> Это уже после того как наиграешся с закрытыми \ открытыми дровами - возможно выберешь оптимальынй вариант
<artus> и тем что дровей то адекватных днем с огнем не найдеш)
<artus> [Raiden], это ты делением размножаешся? )
<Yeenzo> проще уж тогда венду поставить
<[Raiden]> иногда )
<[Raiden]> Yeenzo: Мы не против.
<artus> Yeenzo, ну так ставь, кто запрещает?
<artus> вот жеш эти вендузятники, как на новую игрушку делать апгрейд железа на 2к зелени это они могут , а вот 70$ потратить на то чтоб было хорошо нет, религия запрещает )
<Ilshat> привет.
<Yeenzo> это недорогая видеокарта
<artus> Yeenzo, это 8600 +\- , чего просто с головой хватает )
<artus> и даже поиграть )
<[Raiden]> Да ладно, каждый делает что хочет.  Виндовс и правда во многом проще, особено если текущее железо плохую поддержку в линуксе имеет
<[Raiden]> хотя открытые свежие дрова всетаки рекомендую попробовать.
<[Raiden]> либо 11.10 бету
<artus> [Raiden], кстати у тя какие щас дрова то?
<artus> карточка то такая же вроде как у меня
<[Raiden]> 8600 , 285.05.09
<artus> 280.13 , эх ) ладно, пока и эти сойдут) всеравно все летает )
<Ilshat> чет -L у айпитейблса у меня долго выводит список. а на работе шустро. это где т косяк или тупо мощность пк играет роль?
<[Raiden]> Yeenzo: Используя линукс ты по любому столкнешся с необходимостью донастройки ( с некоторым елезом особенно) + устанвока чего-либо из исходников врятли тебя минует - тут это штатная возможность
<[Raiden]> Так что подумай, надо оно тебе или нет и зачем.
<artus> лутше не надо) возврашайся в теплый ламповый виндовс )
<[Raiden]> artus:  у меня сча кеды. И было что плазма валится, причем исключительно при выходе. В новости про этот драйвер пишут что пофиксен баг с падением некоторы х программ при выходе.
<Yeenzo> полгода уже сижу на убунте и ничего. просто сейчас не могу найти в гугле адекватного решения проблемы
<[Raiden]> artus: пока незнаю связано это или нет. Только 1 раз выключался, но успешно.
<artus> Yeenzo, если ты пол года в бубунте то уже должен всяко знать что видео от ати зло редкое, и коварное
<[Raiden]> Yeenzo: обычно если работал ои перестало, то какие-то действия производились. Например установка другой версии драйвера
<[Raiden]> или обновление
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<artus> [Raiden], чего ж там в плазме то такого стремного то может быть)
<baronos> пойду наверно 11,10 воткну поставлю гном 3 и буду привыкать)
<[Raiden]> artus: незнаю, просто обьяснил почему ставлю свежие версии драйвера.
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: гг)
<Vasylii> доброго времени суток. Проблема с раздачей интернета 3g из win7 к ubuntu 10.04. В win сделал общий доступ к 3g-интернету. В убунту в interfaces прописал нужные ип и маску...А нет интернета в убунте и все тут... Помогите
<Yeenzo> Ну извините, другой карточки у меня нет. Просто в основном комп используется для печатанья документиков и отправки почты.
<artus> [Raiden], ну я когда частоту опроса в ядре завигачил 10000 (типа можно но експерементальная фишка) дык модуль вбокса при шутдауне панику на кернел наводил)
<artus> Vasylii, тебе на канал виндовс
<AndreX> Vasylii: а если статику в убунту выставить таже проблема?
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 помимо гном3 сессии ,можно доставить fallback. Немного страшная по умолчанию панелька, но в целом почти гном2 http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1005/h_1317828360_3570467_5437606bd0.png
<baronos> блин, как ни кручу этот бубен и собака всё работает, единственное корзина пропадает иногда при загрузке)
<AndreX> * динамический настроить, точнее
<Vasylii> а как динамический настроить?
<artus> @voice Vasylii
<artus> Vasylii, я ж сказал кажись уже, ты не на том канале спрашиваеш
<Vasylii> до этого статический ип стоял. правда я брал интернет с wi-fi
<Vasylii> а по моему это в убунте надо настройки менять
<Vasylii> почему не на том то?
<artus> причем тут расшаривание 3g в винде к убунте?
<Vasylii> притом что мне инет на убунте нужен ( :
<artus> Vasylii, убунта если видит инет по шнурку она его имеет, вопрос закрыт
<AndreX> Vasylii: ну в nm поставь в настройках проводного подключение в ip v4 dhctp
<Vasylii> artus а может я чего не так сделал?
<artus> Vasylii, я тебя щас выброшу и ты пойдеш читать гугл
<artus> Vasylii, и правила канала до кучи
<[Raiden]> Я думаю беспроводное шарится примерн окак и проводное. т.е. надо 1. на винде сделат ьмост или шаринг соединения , в линуксе изменить с помощью route шлюз по умолчанию и прописать днс
<[Raiden]> всё
<AndreX> Vasylii: или все проводные удали он сам автоматом будет работать
<Vasylii> ок. попробую
<Ilshat> маской сети можно указать только несколько ip не начинающихся с 0?
<AndreX> и если в убунте нет не появиться иди на канал винды
<baronos> забавно))
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: вот замена gnome2 )) xfce http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1005/h_1317828694_8967183_d0454f6e80.png
<[v-8]_jupiter> и не надо привыкать к gnome3
<[v-8]_jupiter> работает шустро
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, ну что ты там , мегаскрипт бекапа вдски таки сделал? )
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: мегаскрипт да
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, покажи )
<baronos> ну это конечно альтернатива, но надо привыкать к тому, что пытаются запихать в массу)
<[Raiden]> убегание на хфце возможно преждевременное, т.к. гном3 фаллбэк всяко ближе к гном2 , чем хфце.
<[v-8]_jupiter> на debian.pro/forum выложу позже
<[v-8]_jupiter> хотя принцып то. Делаем снепшот и с него выгребаем rsync
<[Raiden]> и кстати, в случае с гномшеллом не проблема сделать 1 панель с меню и таскбаром, как на вашем шоте хфце
<[Raiden]> там есть расширения
<[Raiden]> и если видео тянет композит+ не нужен компиз. Гном шелл вполне подойдет за счет расширений почти любому
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: скорость работы в xfce выше
<[Raiden]> Хм, кажется я гном3 защищаю :)
<baronos> тока на 11.10 внизу там где всплывает  инфа и там где живет трей, у меня всё на арабском было)
<baronos> я про гном 3
<[v-8]_jupiter> gnome 3 сначало впечетляет ,а потом понимаешь что для роботы он не годится
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: ну это может быть. Мой совет для тх кто не хочет съезжать с гнома. Гном3 не слишком страшен , можно донастроить.
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: может и можно но сколько нужно потратить времени на поиски плагинов включене опций и тому подобных вещей.
<[Raiden]> baronos: а у меня на русском. + ключевое слово было , т.к. гном 3.2 вышел тольк она днях, а релиз 11.10 ещё нет...
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: на привыкание к хфце тоже придется потратить время. Так что...
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ех чтото не хочется холиварить)) Для себя я сделал выбор. На роботе xfce дома kde
<baronos> есть люди которые не играют в игры, не программируют, а тупо слушают музыку, смотрят фильмы сериалы онлайн, хранят семейное фото. и у этих людей такой комп что на нем бубен работает без проблем. Вот и поставил гном 3 и красиво и максимализм))
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ не знаю. Но не вижу в gnome3 удобства чтото. Может через пару реализов они и сделают то что должно быть gnome3
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: Да и смысла в холиваре нет, речь идет только о юзерах гнома. Сам я с кде пишу.
<[Raiden]> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> кстати kde 4.7 в ubuntu 11.10 как то шевелится лучше чем в 11.04
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: намек на то что кто юзает xfce у тех компы хилые?)
<[Raiden]> вот пример юза расширений, это не единственное меню , есть варианты. А когда допилят страницу с расширениями с установкой в 1 клик, как у фф...
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1005/h_1317829401_6257331_12269fca86.png
<[Raiden]> эти расширения будут плодиться как кролики.
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: неее, просто вот мамке больше понравился гном 3, т.к. у неё зрение слабоватое там её было удобно лазить по компу.
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: ех не дал мне похвастатся новым системником на работе)
<baronos> [Raiden]: Я такой же делал, только тогда про мой скрин люди фигня и типа стоит вообще так извращаться)
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: вот если бы планшетники с гномом 3 были бы вот это было бы супер удобно мне кажеться)
<[Raiden]> baronos: Ну, возможно стоит, если альтернатива - уход на другую де.
<baronos> что то тавтология у меня через чур)
<[Raiden]> Сча ещё покажу шот с гном3 фаллбэк
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1005/h_1317828360_3570467_5437606bd0.png
<baronos> норм)
<[v-8]_jupiter> аа во что они превратили наутилус
<[v-8]_jupiter> кошмар
<[Raiden]> да уж, наутилус  покалечили слегонца. ) Функционал впринципе весь остался, вид только такой , не совсм привычный.
<skai-falkorr> @voice Dmitry74
<skai-falkorr> @devoice Dmitry74
<[v-8]_jupiter> Лбдишки будут пользоватся)))
<[Raiden]> ну короче сами разберетесь. Уйдете куда вам над оесли что )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та уже ) А там время покажет
<[Raiden]> я вот на кде убег. Кстати делфин считаю поудобней
<[v-8]_jupiter> +1
<baronos> кстати есть для пиджина плагин иди что то типа того чтоб по двойному клику по нику в чате он ставил его в набор текста?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Пора домой)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем пока
<skai-falkorr> @voice dmay
<novns> [Raiden], если не переключившись на латиницу набрать слово "лучше", кое-что получится
<novns> *на кириллицу
<novns> не уверен, что в кде такое есть, но наверняка самая полезная утилитка
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ты ещё reboot в русской раскладке набери
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ребут - это боян
<[Raiden]> в кедах есть морда к архиваторам ark , встроенная превьюшка файлов умеет fb2 показывать. http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1005/h_1317830375_1764003_1e4d93f6f4.png
<[Raiden]> в общем ту тесть несколько неочевидных опций ,котоыре по мере юза открываются... Как в прочем и везде, но тут много...
<[Raiden]> гном ощутимо проще и не всегда от этого лучше.
<[Raiden]> простите, я что юзаю , о том и флужу )
<[Raiden]> как бы это сказать... Легкий , упрощенынй инструмент не всегда самый удобный.
<[Raiden]> убежал, а то зафлудился.
<baronos> надеюсь с консольной (альтернативной) установкой проблем не будет у меня)
<baronos> кстати в консольной версии я смогу откусить кусок от хдд?
<[Raiden]> я не момню. Фдиск как минимум там доступен
<baronos> лад тогда буду разбивать в 9,04 :D
<[Raiden]> разбей из под текущей ос, там только выбрешь как монтировать и как форматировать
<baronos> в прошлый раз не получилось из под ситемы, там надо было отмонтировать а он раздел хоме не отмонтировал)
<[Raiden]> а.. ясно
<baronos> установка вроде без проблем проходит) я рад)
<baronos> почему то 11.10 сразу pae не ставит, в прошлый раз с двд 11.04 ставил дык он пае забабахал)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: потому что 11.10 еще не вышел
<baronos> ыыы логично)
<baronos> новая серия хауса не впечатлила
<baronos> там опять волчанка)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: сча за спойлеры побаню
<[Raiden]> я не помню генерик пае в дистрибутиве. Такое ядро есл на ланчпаде отдельно
<[Raiden]> ещё пае включено в серверной версии ядра (вроде)
<markmx> приветствую, есть пара вопросов, один по теме, второй оффтоп =) итак
<markmx> кто нить редактировал винт на котором есть NTFS  разделы и задача уменьшить размер разделов так, чтобы не потерять данные
<markmx> ?
<baronos> все, исправляюсь)
<[Raiden]> Кстати не советую при ра4+ ставить пае. Плюсов от такого решения вместо 64бит около 0
<markmx> нуканука ячто за спойлеры?
<[Raiden]> при рам*
<artus> markmx, ии ? проблема в чем ?
<[Raiden]> Тем более в 11.10, там есть возможнсть установки 32бит пакетов
<markmx> ну если я вот раздел с NTFS  уменьшу из под убунты джипартедом, все что на разделе выживет? и как винда на этом разделе отреагирует?
<markmx> ато сносить жалко, все таки оплатил ее =)
<baronos> хехе)
<Ravkoff> если с конца раздела уменьшишь, с пустого, то возможно и выживет:)
<artus> markmx, ресайз) все выживет) правда гпартедом я не пробовал) ток парагоном да акронисом )
<skai-falkorr> markmx: сноси.именно такие и захламляют балконы старыми холодильниками, ибо "а вдруг война,а я без тапков"
<artus> markmx, с ними точно проблем не будет)
<markmx> в принцепи на ноуте ничо полехзного кроме винды... =) да я бы снес... но гта4 в вайне тупит безбожно.. не смотря на 8 гигов опры и полнофаршный i7
<baronos> я уменьшал загрузочной ознакомительной сборкой виндоус)
<Ilshat> Где у mutt конфиги?
<artus> Ilshat, .muttrc же )
<markmx> так..... ну тогда мне нужна флешечка на пару гигов ) у кого есть? =) мне буквально часа на 4
<artus> в хомяке )
<markmx> или стоп...
<markmx> вот какая идея, уменьшить виндовые разделы, сделать один гигов эдак 100, дальше надо как то не имея флешки и болванки грузануться с образа 64битной буунты
<markmx> как то же можно?
<markmx> я ж даже читал гдето что можно в грубе грузануться с образа
<markmx> блин чую предстоит ночка
<baronos> что то где то читал
<Ilshat> artus: не нету такого в хоум дире
<artus> Ilshat, создай)
<markmx> так =) ну что... как будем выкручиваться?
<artus> markmx, можно ) в гугл) 105й раз обяснять не буду)
<markmx> в принцепи миогу грузануться... а чо уж там... могу даже сделать флешку нашлась родимая
<markmx> так ну мне главное чтобы при ресайзе не померло ничо
<baronos> ихааа все три ос работают)))
<[Raiden]> markmx: кто-то писал что можно с груб4дос. Но я могу дать гарантии только если ест ьпод рукой имид алтернейт и линуксовый груб
<artus> markmx, бекапы, бекапы, бекапы)
<[Raiden]> имидж*
 * artus смцщенно шаркает ножкой признаваясь что это он писал
<[Raiden]> бейте его!
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> [Raiden], даботаеть) аж со свистом)
<skai-falkorr> artus: э.я тож про грую4дос писал
<[Raiden]> я думааю мы не будем устраивать войну оп вс оп )
<artus> вобщем метод работает, сам делал) вся инфа в гугле есть) дерзайте)
 * artus натанул каску и пнул skai-falkorr
<AndreX> [Raiden]: лан не будем, я тоже писал по груб фор дос)
<skai-falkorr> artus: вот ты вечно так.я чтото скажу, а ты примажешься.так же и топик возвращали.я первый его сказал,а ты подмазался
<Vasylii> вы сказали что дело в win7 - дело в убунту. когда я закомментировал вайфай в interfaces все заработало
<artus> skai-falkorr,  лес там -------------->
<artus> :)
<skai-falkorr> artus: ты знаешь.ты оттуда выполз
<artus> skai-falkorr, тя логами забросать? )
<skai-falkorr> artus: это ты так листья из леса родного называешь?
<markmx> хм... какой умник купил сладкий попкорн?
<Escsun> artus, skai-falkorr нашли чем мерятся, лучше новичку помогите )
<markmx> соленый передайте
<Vasylii> другой теперь вопрос: как мне не вырубая вайфай пользоваться благами интернета (он идет с w7-машины)?
<Vasylii> Wi-fi ap стоит, поэтому и была прописана в interfaces
<skai-falkorr> Vasylii: поставь венду и все.
<artus> Vasylii, причем тут w7?
<skai-falkorr> Vasylii: ар где стояла?
<markmx> артус советуешь все таки поставить висту? )
<Vasylii> ок. сейчас
<Vasylii> поясню
<artus> markmx, да ставь че хош )
<artus> а проблема небось в роутах )
<markmx> =) кста у меня есть еще и лицушная виста ... чорт.. .я недостоин сидеть на этом канале
<Vasylii> Недавно я зашел сюда и задал вопрос. 3g Интернет раздается с win7 на ubuntu 10.04. Убунту интернета в упор не видит. Меня послали отсюда на виндовый канал. Ну я и ушел
<artus> Vasylii, потому что проблемы 3ж на винте нифига ниразу не в тему )
<artus> *винде
<skai-falkorr> Vasylii: раздавай с венды через connectify и иди нафиг на винфак
<skai-falkorr> или раздавай с убунты и забей на венду
<markmx> а вот и нет, а вот и не правильно
<markmx> винда выступает как точка?
<Vasylii> повозился. на убунту-компе стоит програмная AP. Прописано это дело естественно в interfaces. Когда я закомментировал wi fi в интерфейсес инет появился
<markmx> ее видно в списке?
<artus> Vasylii, если че с бубунты расшарить 3g  это 2 строчки )
<Vasylii> artus - видимо да.
<Vasylii> в другом было дело.
<Vasylii> как мне не вырубая вайфай пользоваться благами интернета (он идет с w7-машины)?
<skai-falkorr> artus: это три клика мышой
<artus> Vasylii, маленький вопрос) зачем раздавать с венды 3ж чтоб потом раздавать оный по вайфайке с убунты?
<skai-falkorr> artus: редактирование конфигов не нужно
<Vasylii> я его не раздаю потом с убунты
<baronos> ахаха))
<markmx> что значит зачем... человек хочет сделать что-то вроде цепочки вайфай инета
<artus> skai-falkorr, это 1н хоткей на скрипт) мыш не нужна )
<markmx> нет уж... будешь раздавать
<skai-falkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-wifi-access-point-ubuntu.html
<artus> skai-falkorr, ибо сидеть без нета при упавших иксах не айс)
<Vasylii> ага-ага я любитель рекурсий ((((:
<skai-falkorr> artus: скриптопейсательство не нужно
<artus> skai-falkorr, причем тут вайвай?
<skai-falkorr> artus: а нм то запустится даж без иксов
<skai-falkorr> artus: при том, что раздавать трижи по вифи
<skai-falkorr> мы тут трижи по вифи же раздаем
<artus> skai-falkorr, если разговор про шаринг 3g
<markmx> скай, у меня круче
<markmx> http://dorianmj.blogspot.com/2011/05/blog-post.html
<skai-falkorr> artus: видишь.шаринг 3жи а не по трижи.шарим то по вифи
<[Raiden]> такое бы не помешало на вики убунты. Интересное суйте в вики. Никто не видит ваши личные блоги )
<Vasylii> Блин. я не раздаю 3ж с убунту-компа. Но мне нужно чтобы вф на убунте не был выключен
<markmx> =))) мы скромняшки
<skai-falkorr> markmx: а мне не надо редактировать конфиг, если вдруг я стану раздавать с 3жи (ррр0) а потом быстро воткну етх) вместо 3жи
<artus> skai-falkorr, /bin/echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<artus> /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<artus> skai-falkorr, причем тут вайвай ? )))
<skai-falkorr> artus: вишь.скока лишнего вводить?
<skai-falkorr> artus: при том, что  Vasylii |  мне нужно чтобы вф на убунте не был выключен
<skai-falkorr> artus: человеку нужен вифи
<skai-falkorr> епте
<markmx> васек =) почитай там у меня расписано =))) хотя не не то.. .у тя в7 должна раздать инет так? значит нужно чтобы винда стала точкой доступа,
<markmx> и форвардила апросы на гейт или куда то там
<artus> skai-falkorr, зачем вводить?
<artus> #!/bin/sh
<Vasylii> w7 соединен с убунтой посредством lan
<artus> добавил и все ) chmod +x и все пучком )
<skai-falkorr> artus: а ты не вводя собираешься?скрипт идет в дефолтной поставке?или ты все таки его должен написать?
<skai-falkorr> а если не с етх0 разадавть - надо еще ррр0 и далее настраивать
<markmx> так
<markmx> вот и подробности
<markmx> соединены два компа, на одном винда и он же имеет инет, на втором убунта и ей до инета не достучаться так?
<skai-falkorr> Vasylii: google <-- connectify
<skai-falkorr> Vasylii: пока не погуглишь - сюда не пиши
<Vasylii> 3g -> Винда -> lan -> ubuntu -> wi-fi ap
<Vasylii> мне не нужен коннектифай
<artus> markmx, достучатцо ) ток у него все на вайвай идет) из за nm )
<Vasylii> то есть убунту и есть вай фай ап
<skai-falkorr> Vasylii: а нафига?
<markmx> нифига не понял.... между виндовым компом и убунтой что? витая пара?
<Vasylii> я вообще хотел настроит lirc а в итоге наткнулся на эту мелочь бесявую (:
<Vasylii> да, витая пара
<skai-falkorr> Vasylii: поднимай ар на винде.нафиг тут все передавать через  три задницы?
<Vasylii> потому что тот на котором убунта - стационарный компьютер. Он обычно используется чтобы музыку на нем включать. вставать с дивана лень, потому через вай фай включается муза.
<Ilshat> у меня прописан в ресолв ip роутера. я могу как то сделать так, чтобы внутри своей LAN сети фигурировали днс  имена внутренних устройств. к примеру обращаться notebook вместо 192.168.0.111
<skai-falkorr> Vasylii: ну тада свисток в него и раздавай с него
<skai-falkorr> Vasylii: кули ж ты разводишь тут три поноса через шланг?
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: /etc/hosts
<Vasylii> не могу туда донгл впихнуть, потому что симка с интернетом у меня одновременно симка с которой я звоню. когда надо, я ее вытаскиваю из телефона и вставляю в модем
<Ilshat> skai-falkorr: да не. чтобы все устройства могли обращаться к этим именам а не только там, где настроен /etc/hosts
<skai-falkorr> Vasylii: и что? а комп с убунтой запретит тебе вставлять симку?
<Vasylii> Нет, но тогда я не смогу видить когда мне звонят на нее (по крайней мере надо ковыряться, чтобы это сделать) (: а из винды могу (:
<skai-falkorr> а с модемом не давали софт?
<markmx> так василий
<Vasylii> неа. во всяком случае линукс он увидел после перепрошивки
<markmx> между убунтой и виндой витая пара
<Vasylii> markmx да
<markmx> твоя задача счас лезть в настройки чсети в убунте и прописать там гейт который указан в подключении в винде...
<[Raiden]> вы всё расшарить не можете?
<[Raiden]> вроде уже писал я
<markmx> сек райден погоди =) дай протроллиться
<artus> Vasylii, а вот если поднять астериск на убунте) то можно звонить с симки не вынимая)
<Vasylii> я тут не могу это настроить а вы астериск хотите? (:
<Vasylii> сами себе трудности создаете (:
<[Raiden]> 1. читаем как делается шаринг или мост в винде - обычно несколько кликов. 2. читаем как прописать с помощью route default gateway + прописываем днс.
<markmx> так райден =))
<markmx> у тя инет винде кто дает? модем так?
<markmx> или роутер?
<artus> skai-falkorr, окромя как потыцять в нм ниче в голову не приходит ? )))
<Vasylii> 3г модем
<markmx> свисток в юсби так?
<Vasylii> ага
<markmx> чорт... скока ТНТ платит экстрасенсам?
<skai-falkorr> artus: вам шашечки или ехать?мне надо, чтобы у мну мгновенно переключалось с 3жи на етх и раздавалось по вифи.меня не тянет при \том инвокать стопицот скриптов
<markmx> лан...
<skai-falkorr> и настраивать в скрипты каждую новую сеть, которую я могу поймать
<artus> а фишка то в чем? в том что при запуске ap у него теряется связь с ноутом) причем тут этот базар то? )
<artus> skai-falkorr, в какой версии нм эти ехать то добавили?
<markmx> сек... винда у тя имеет какой ип? какой ип получает убунта, какие у убунты настроки сети?
<Vasylii> artus не то чтобы теряется...но интернета на убунте нет
<skai-falkorr> artus: а фишка в сраче, ибо скушно
<skai-falkorr> artus: примерно с 10.10 вроде
<markmx> нет не скушно.. .счас будет как положено
<[Raiden]> Я кстати очень хочу что бы в убунте был аналог настройки сети как в винде или хотя бы как в ясте
<skai-falkorr> artus: мона и транковый с ппа поставить на 10.04
<[Raiden]> но видимо всегда придется юзать НМ
<markmx> а я разделы на винте двигаю и ничо...
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> skai-falkorr, а мои скрипты если че у меня заводят мои модемы независимо от того стоят ли иксы иль не стоят )
<markmx> у меня в бложике прочти там конфиг один раз редактируешь и вуаля =)
<baronos> markmx :-D
<Vasylii> win7 192.168.2.1 -> ubuntu 192.168.2.2
<markmx> хотя иногда затык бывает =)
<markmx> какой гейт в убунте указан?
<skai-falkorr> artus: а нм работает независимот от того, работают ли иксы или нет.осиль нм-кли
<[Raiden]> http://www.prikol.ru/2011/08/31/vo-vsem-dolzhen-byt-poryadok-8-foto/
<markmx> Default Route
<skai-falkorr> markmx: и каждый раз, как переключусь на новую сетку - тратить время на конфиг? мне ехать,а не шашечки
<Vasylii> у меня вообще нет нетворк менеджера, потому что он мешал АП настроить
<skai-falkorr> markmx: рост чсв от выхлопа консоли интересует только новичков
<markmx> нет уж... кушайте шашечки =)
<markmx> что за едрить ап такой?
<Vasylii> Access Pint
<Vasylii> Point*
<markmx> да нафига она тебе там в убунте?
<markmx> сноси нафиг и верни менегра
<Vasylii> (%
<markmx> ты с убунты раздавать чота хочешь?
<markmx> если да то ненужно никаких поинтов
<Vasylii> да. но не сейчас
<Vasylii> пока только такой интернет :(
<markmx> блин вот ненадо поинтов... как сказал скай - будем повышать чсв редактированием конфигов потом
<Ilshat> вопрос не по теме. но мож кто ответит. у меня роутер с 4 портами (дир300). скорость 100мбит по специфики. так вот эти 100мб на каждый порт или разделяется по портам (т.е. если один юзает 70%, остальным только 30%)? надеюсь понятно выразился
<baronos> вот на работе когда сижу дак этот канал лучше всякой экшн книги))
<Vasylii> я ее сделал, потому что надеялся подключить в ближайшем времени нормальный (оптоволокно) интернет...это блин так и не случилось
<markmx> ильшат - компили...
<markmx> так вася сноси поинт и верни усатого
<Vasylii> нееее
<Vasylii> это столько крови стоило (:
<markmx> тогда как ты счас будешь редактировать гейт и настроки?
<Vasylii> воооот
<Vasylii> об этом я и хотел спросить (:
<markmx> я тебе иначе не смогу помоч.. .а раздать потом вифи инет с твоего ноутбука с убунтой проще прсотого без поинтов
<Vasylii> как?
<skai-falkorr> вот наслушаются левых инструкций.посносят нм от мнения консерваторов.а нм то уже давно торт
<Vasylii> ну тогда мне проще просто врубать и вырубать ап
<Vasylii> а с 10.04 он тоже тортом был?
<Vasylii> 10.04 стоит
<markmx> apt-get purge tvoy-access-point
<skai-falkorr> Vasylii: и купи себе наконец роутер, нищеброд
<skai-falkorr> 1к рублей уже жалко
<markmx> b fqajy
<markmx> и айфон
<Vasylii> буду рад если подарите (:
<markmx> =)
<Vasylii> :D
<skai-falkorr> Vasylii: найди работу, нахлебник
<Vasylii> да, жалко (:
<Vasylii> нашел, но на это все равно жалко
<markmx> жалко работу искать... такая она хорошая
<markmx> я ж как найду обизательно все испорчу
<markmx> в общем вася.. .или сноси в пень этот аксец поинт или ... будешь счас редактировать конфиги =)
<skai-falkorr> мыши плакались, кололись, но продолжади жевать кактус, жалея потратить один раз деньги на колбасу
<markmx> колбаски бы счас
<Vasylii> конфиги - это по-нашему (:
<baronos> у меня эмпати сворачиваеться и экран замерзает потом только альт+таб спасает)
<markmx> окей ну линку на бложик скидывал, читай хистари
<markmx> потому что ты ее неправильно скомпилил
<Vasylii> что неправильно скомпилил?
<markmx> не ты =)))
<Vasylii> (:
<markmx> баранос неправильно эмпати компильнул
<baronos> markmx я с ним ничего не делал, это дефолтный на 11,10))
<skai-falkorr> baronos: глюки невышедших версий - ссзб
<markmx> ./configure --with-no-freez-after-minimized
<markmx> make
<markmx> sudo make install
<Vasylii> так. http://dorianmj.blogspot.com/2011/05/blog-post.html в конфиге у меня и так все написано похожим образом
<Vasylii> а что там про дефолт гейт вей?
<Vasylii> тьфу
<markmx> вот ... положи на пастебин свою копию и покажи нам
<Vasylii> или правильно... ну в общем вот http://xgu.ru/wiki/Маршрут_по_умолчанию
<Vasylii> это не то что мне нужно?
<markmx> что у тя счас в конфигах?
<Vasylii> ок
<markmx> я пока что не знаю пока не увижу твои конфиги
<markmx> убунта видит 7,7 гигов оперы и тучу процессоров.. .круто и вроде даже вигает разделы нормально не шуршит
<markmx> так что скоро будет у меня 64 битная на новеньком ноуте
<baronos> повесил эмпати на смерть)
<Vasylii> pastebin.com/ajV9tfkz
<User202[web]> fg
<User202[web]> привет
<User202[web]> ктонибудь говорит по русски
<User202[web]> ?
<AndreX> no
<Vasylii> net
<Vasylii> tolko inglish
<baronos> а я могу создать впн сервер на бубне и по юсб кабелю с андройда подключиться к нему через впн и получать интернет?
<artus> @voice Vasylii
<artus> !v | Vasylii
<ubuntuhelp> Vasylii: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<[Raiden]> @voice AndreX
<[Raiden]> тест
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden], Есть контакт.
<AndreX> !translit | Vasylii
<ubuntuhelp> Vasylii: Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<[Raiden]> кто-то вытер меня из настроек бота
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а ты перед ним идентился?
<[Raiden]> автоиндент был по маске
<artus> [Raiden], чегой это бот тебя не признает )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: вручную идентнись.бота с этого времени уже стока раз перезапускали
<[Raiden]> Кто-нить может посмотрет ькакие маски прописаны?
<skai-falkorr> и тя скорее бы у кансервы вытерли бы.ибо тока я один тут знаю как че у бота настраивать.из тех скриптов, которые живы
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: для идента пасс нужен, наверное. А мне он небыл нужен и соотв я его незнаю
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну ссзб.пасс не стоило забывать
<Ravkoff> подскажите ребята, почему у меня окно пиджина не закрывается?:)
<[Raiden]> впрос ещё в силе, кто или как может посмотреть маски у бота?
<artus> Ravkoff, не хочет наверно )
<Ravkoff> кэп?:)
<artus> skai-falkorr, глянь маски
<artus> !q | Ravkoff
<ubuntuhelp> Ravkoff: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<artus> Ravkoff, мыша здохла, монитор украли, руки отсохли, мало ли чего )
<Ravkoff> по-моему формулировки вернее быть не может:) окно чата не закрывается:) жму всевозможные закрывающие устройства.клавиши.буквы.крестики.идритд и эффекта ноль.
<[Raiden]> Я возможно не забыл пасс, а ег овообще небыло. Просто другой способ идента
<artus> Ravkoff, прибей чат сам по себе и запусти по новому
<Ravkoff> киллалл, ребут, эффект всё также печален.
<Vasylii> блин
<Vasylii> на одном компе просматривается текст конфига http://pastebin.com/ajV9tfkz на другом нет О_О
<AndreX> [Raiden]: проверь в привате бота hostmask list или в канале @hostmask list покажет твой хост который знает бот
<AndreX> при условии что ты проидентин у него)
<[Raiden]> Спасибо, кажется разобрался
<[Raiden]> @voice AndreX
<[Raiden]> @devoice AndreX
<[Raiden]> ня
<Ravkoff> ох уж этот пиджин
<artus> [Raiden], чего было ?
<[Raiden]> у бота было '[Raiden]!~Raiden@unaffiliated/raiden/*' , у меня '[Raiden]!~kvirc@unaffiliated/raiden/*'
<[Raiden]> переь ок
<[Raiden]> теперь
<artus> [Raiden], ну тогда логично )
<markmx> так вася
<markmx> давай ка нормальный пстебин
<Vasylii> Он не просматривается?
<Vasylii> пустой*
<AndreX>  надобыло тогда и идент замаскировать
<markmx> давай без вот этих "не просматривается" =)
<Vasylii> ((((:
<Vasylii> ок. дубль два
<markmx> так посоны а вот у меня теперь три раздела на винте, первый - винда, второй - порн... файлы, третий пока не размечен, первый соответстсвенно бутовый, с него зарождается жисть, на третий я планирую поставить бунту, как после этого надо отключать бутник на пер
<markmx> или груб сам все кильнет как положено?
<markmx> ато как бы не вышло что винда будет грузиться а убунта будет только существовать на третьем разделе
<artus> markmx, ты поставь для начала )
<markmx> оке =) 64 бит... круто то как... 8 гигов опры =) наконец то я дожил до момента когда фаркрай не тормозит
<Vasylii> http://pastebin.com/VE2psnHp - а с этим все ништяк
<Vasylii> фаркрай (:
<Vasylii> второй?
<markmx> 234....
<[Raiden]> markmx: флаг какой раздел активный не важен для груба. Он свои правила читает\использует
<markmx> первый...
<Vasylii> (: долго же ты ждал (:
<markmx> не ну при включение ноут грузиться с винта, но вот с какого раздела этого винта? первого?
<markmx> почему 234?
<markmx> винда у тя какой апи?
<[Raiden]> markmx: биос сначала загружает загрузчик из мбр. Если он какой-нить стандартынй, то потом переключается на активный раздел
<markmx> так если все так прописано и не работает - значит винда не форвардит запросы... вот тут начинается пляска
<[Raiden]> а груб преключается по своему
<Vasylii> потому что я подумал что может в 2 дело (до этого 2 стояла), затем я поменял на 234 в надежде что поможет (:
<markmx> в мбр виндовый ,но после установки бунуты будет как я понимаю груб
<[Raiden]> ну, если не укажешь другое место, то да
<markmx> идем в винду и начинаем усиленно думать как в винде настраивается форвардинг....
<Gremlin> привет
<Vasylii> что то у меня распад смыслового строя речи начинается
<Vasylii> спать пора (: в винду?
<[Raiden]> 2в1
<Vasylii> почему в винду то?
<markmx> смотри
<Gremlin> ктонибудь подклучал камун на вм в убунту?
<markmx> садись за комп с виндой и делай так
<Vasylii> сижу за ним
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку, видел уже? http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/official-gnome-shell-extensions.html
<markmx> в сетевые подключения зайди
<baronos> format C:
<markmx> там видно локалку и модем так?
<Vasylii> видно
<markmx> выдели их обе
<Vasylii> в мост?
<markmx> да
<Vasylii> не получится
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ещё нет.
<Vasylii> не хочет
<markmx> что говорит?
<markmx> как аргументирует?
<markmx> поставь тимвьюер на винду, лайт который без инсталляции
<Vasylii> а ничего. просто нет этого пункта в меню, да и все остальные пункты в контекстном меню нельзя нажать
<[Raiden]> Nor8: у меня с каждым днем больше вероятности что я останусь в кедах. Тут ещё таскбар нашелся на манер как в вин7
<baronos> я щас поставлю на 11.10))
<markmx> я те поставлю иш ты
<Vasylii> зачем тимвьюер?
<markmx> посмотреть хочу как у тя распознается модем...
<apsavin> Всем доброго. Кто-нибудь сталкивался с проблемой: Использую Ubuntu 11.04. Иногда (редко) во время работы все приложения с одного рабочего стола сами перемещаются на другой, соответственно, те, которые были на втором - оказываются на третьем и так далее.
<apsavin> Может, ОС автонастраивает рабочие столы?
<Vasylii> скрин мож выслать какой?
<markmx> хм... забавный глюк =)
<markmx> да
<markmx> скрин надо свойств модема
<markmx> все вкладки их там три вроде
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так они тоже норм, еще бы вспомнить, что служит аналогом кайро там. А то где то видел, но не помню, что это было. Или это было кайро?
<Vasylii> а разве в модеме дело?
<markmx> в общем смотри попробуй выделить оба но кликнуть второй кнопкой на модеме
<Vasylii> ведь интернет на убунте заработал
<markmx> пилять....
<Vasylii> просто без вай фая (:
<markmx> какой те вафай надо?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: незнаю. Мне не нравится кайро. Там мног офункций котоыре мне не нужны.
<Vasylii> сейчас еще раз попробую объяснить (:
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну тебе не нужны, кому то другому пригодятся. Главное, что они есть ))0
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> короче сча вот так живу. Все остальные окна стали прозрачными на момент выбора, от наводки курсора на значек
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1005/h_1317838539_5326601_fb5f99838e.png
<Gremlin> есть дрова на видюху интел GMA3150?)
<baronos> !gma
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gma'
<Vasylii> схема такая: Ноут с 3g модемом и виндой. С ноута идет витая пара на стационарный компьютер. НА стационарнике убунта, а так же программная точка доступа. С винды на убунту раздается инет. Бубунта в упор не видела, что у нее есть интернет, пока я
<Vasylii> не закоментировал вай фай адаптер в interfaces (я догадался это сделать, после того как пинги отправляемые с бубунты шли почему с ип адреса wi-fi адаптера)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У меня так же,  только кайро и гном )) Джае превью почти такие же ))
<Vasylii> закомментированый вай фай виден http://pastebin.com/VE2psnHp
<Vasylii> виден по ссылке*
<[Raiden]> В общем тут я нашел всё что искал и даже что не искал. В гноме постоянн очто-то не устраивало или нехватало. А переход на гном3 ещё означает возню\доработку, выбор расширений и т.д.
<baronos> нормуль, повозиться можно)
<[Raiden]> ну будет скучн опоставлю рядом и повожусь
<Vasylii> ушел возится (:
<[Raiden]> )
<Vasylii> markmx я могу конечно так и оставить вай фай выключенным. пока он не особо нужен. но это как то не тру (:
<Vasylii> тру это когда все по полочкам и все пашет
<RadishKirov> А на нетбуке кто-нибудь умеет яркостью управлять?
<Vasylii> может надо просто маршрут прописать?
<Vasylii> RadishKirov а fn клавиши это не могут делать?
<RadishKirov> нет
<Vasylii> а что за бук?
<RadishKirov> гномий апплет яркости просто ползунком дёргает, эффекта ноль
<Vasylii> хмммм
<RadishKirov> Samsung N130
<Vasylii> ну может дело в аплете?
<RadishKirov> сейчас и апплета нет)))
<[Raiden]> виртуалбокс кстати последних версий неплохо работает с гш. Кому скучн оможно там играться. А в живой системе я предпочитаю кино смотреть или читать.
<markmx> что вайфай с ноута где винда надо раздать? или со стационарника где убунта?
<Vasylii> тогда надо попробовать поставить другой
<Vasylii> вай-фай точка доступа находится на убунте
<Vasylii> нарисовать бы тебе. может понятней бы стало
<markmx> нет =))) ты прсото вайфай неправильно поджнимаешь
<RadishKirov> Я минимал поставил, GDM нет, gnome нет
<markmx> набери ifconfig
<RadishKirov> openbox голый, сижу копаю как яркостью рулить
<markmx> gthtxbckb rfrbt e nz jy dblbn bynthatqcs
<markmx> ой =)
<Vasylii> мне иф конфиг набрать до или после включения WF AP?
<markmx> перечисли какие он у тя видит интерфесы
<markmx> неважно
<markmx> прсото набери
<Vasylii> ок
<markmx> и посмотри какие у тя там интерфейсы
<markmx> перечисли их сюда
<markmx> тока не копипастом ато пол канала счас выводом залльешь
<markmx> eth0, lo, wlan0 так?
<Vasylii> в пастебин
<markmx> ну и?
<Vasylii> http://pastebin.com/3XXYfJ8d
<Vasylii> это без AP
<markmx> хм.. .вот это фарш
<Vasylii> без ап в  interfaces*
<Gremlin> возможно я слепой. но негде не могу найти...
<markmx> гремлин, да мы тоже уже обыскались
<Gremlin> радует что я не один
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/mDSmHXH1 вот как должно быть
<Vasylii> впечатление что часа 3 ночи, хотя только полпервого
<markmx> тока пол 11
<markmx> ну то есть не так олжно быть н по айпи мона понять как надо указывать
<markmx> чую что-то намудрено с масками, субнетами и ваще нафига ты ставил акссесс поинт?
<[Raiden]> Ходят тут всякие из будущего. 22.29
<[Raiden]> )
<Vasylii> Ну это в Московском часовом поясе пол 11 (:
<artus> [Raiden], изиди, 21.30 )
<[Raiden]> хаха
<Nor8> artus: Ты из Израиля? ))))))
<[Raiden]> ещё доисторические динозавры пробегают
<artus> Nor8, киефф
<Vasylii> аксесс поинт я ставил потому, что хотел фильтрацию по маку, скрытость, возможность шифрования (правда мой адаптер это не поддерживал в режиме АП на то время; сейчас - незнаю) а еще...возможно проблем (:
<markmx> не раздавите бабочку
<Nor8> artus: Да я понял, шучу. ))))
<[Raiden]> markmx: ) Хороший фильм\книга
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что за книга?
<Vasylii> сейчас буду по-тихоньку сдвигаться в район душа... пока еще есть силы
<markmx> да я думаю что пора бы запуржить все и вся и вернуть менегера а если он не прет то вон у меня распиано... ноут с таким конфигом у меня питался от роутера, который ка кбы выступал компом с инетом, при этом сам ноутик раздавал вафай и нокия с него кушала инет т
<artus> Vasylii, на донгл денег хватило а на роутер нет? )
<markmx> что дакое донгл?
<Vasylii> донгл мне обошелся в 590...
<[Raiden]> Nor8: И грянул гром. И книга и кино. Автор книги Рей Бредбери.
<Vasylii> и это было давно и не правда (а еще мтс - бяка)
<markmx> не ну 64битная убунта пацаны... бабмблби поставлю... буду рубиться в старенького батл вьетнам... ставьте полетаем ботов помочим, я вас на хьюи покатаю =))))))) кто прочитал хьюи неправильно?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А, очень давно читал
<[Raiden]> Nor8: кино если не видел, то глянь. неплохо вышло.
<Vasylii> а кто играл в игру тургор? как вам?
<artus> Vasylii, да ладно ) нареканий за полтора года небыло) окромя цены на трафик ) да и модем заводитцо везде где только можно ) даж андроидом подхватывается с полпинка )
<markmx> а кцес поинт какой то дикий макадрес
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это про что там, как бабочку раздавили?
<Vasylii> я обосную почему бяка: я купил его с обещанием 2х месяцев безлимита. Через 2 дня у меня было - 390 рублей. Оказалось, что безлимит кончился и меня неправильно проконсультировали. Жалобу я подал. Спустя два месяца мне сказали в письменном виде что мол
<[Raiden]> Ну да
<Vasylii> вы нам ничего не должны, и мы даем вам месяц безлимита. Я радостный пришел домой, а он не подключается. Я подумал "да пошли вы". Прошло 4 месяца. Я перепрошил модем и вставил свою билайновскую симку. На билайне появился безлимит за 10 рублей в
<Vasylii> день. Вот с него я сейчас и сижу
<markmx> вот это квест
<artus> Vasylii, хорошо тебе ) у нас минималка это около 32х  р будет)
<Vasylii> а у "вас", это где?
<Vasylii> я бы и не подключил может этот интернет, просто на телефоне, в связи с появлением другой новой услуги, стало скапливаться много денег
<Vasylii> вот я и решил их использовать (:
<Vasylii> а так...я прекрасно жил без инета (: читать научился (:
<Vasylii> бумажные книги, а не только статьи в инете
<markmx> могу сфоткать стопку книг что я читал =) лежат тут у меня
<Vasylii> Ну давай (: а я свои в библиотеку сдал
<Vasylii> вернее они не мои (: но университетская библиотека - это круто
<Vasylii> раньше я ее не замечал (:
<markmx> в штатах?
<Vasylii> В ХМАО (:
<Vasylii> Сургут
<[Raiden]> Я уже представил стопку книг: виндовс для чайников, сети для чайников, как легко бросить программировать на си
<[Raiden]> :)
<Vasylii> :-D
<markmx> =))) чорт... почти
<markmx> есть либерти =))0 21 день )))
<markmx> купил года два назад...
<Vasylii> С. Лем, В. Пелевин, Э. Берн, М. Литвак, Дж. Франкл
<artus> Vasylii, отдавать 300+ рублей за книжку которую я проглочу за вечер, отсилы за 3, ниразу не вариант )
<Vasylii> Согласен (:
<markmx> это все фигня ... читать надо тлько техническую литру.. .ибо остальное вс енаглая ложь
<[Raiden]> Как легко бросит ькурить мне кстати реально помогла. Я даже не дочитал страниц 10
<Vasylii> А так же, самая лучшая литература зачастую находится в отделе уценки
<artus> markmx, ну так че ты тут расфлудился? вперед маны курить ) и с разработчиками общатцо ) тут лож,Ю причем явная )
<[Raiden]> хотя не только она, но это офтоп )
<Vasylii> markmx я техническую не всякую смогу осилить. только попроще (:
<Gremlin> дрова нашел. кто знает как поставить? если не трудно, подскажите
<Vasylii> Про бросить курить. Про то что книга помогла: моему одногруппнику и его девушки тоже помогла
<Vasylii> девушке*
<artus> Gremlin, так как написано в ридми )
<Gremlin> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<markmx> про бросить курить - сколько не читал, так и не смог.. .может птому что не начинал? =)
<copyerfiled> всем привет
<Vasylii> комбанва
<Vasylii> Gremlin а в скачанном архиве ридми нету?
<kaljan> Добрый вечер, как отправить сообщение пользователю на другом компьютере с ubuntu на борту, с помощью командной строки?
<artus> Gremlin, Here is a user guide for how to build the driver from scratch. If you are not experienced doing this, we recommend that you get precompiled packages from one of the many Linux distributions.
<Vasylii> хе
<Vasylii> (: оказывается все просто
<artus> Gremlin, для не осиливших поиск там даже выделено )
<Vasylii> а вот на вай фай адаптер надо было компилить....а еще и в коде копаться (:
<Vasylii> мое ЧСВ тогда взлетело (:
<markmx> причем в ассмовом
<artus> Gremlin, и да, там даже ппа есть
<kaljan> что-нибудь типа net send только для Linux, я так понял что write делает что-то подобное, но так и не понял как
<kaljan> !help write
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='help write'
<Gremlin> artus мон по русски, я линь ток поставил
<Vasylii> gremlin система - администрирование - драйверы устройств
<[Raiden]> Gremlin: Если будешь собирать , в убунте проще всего это так сделать 1. sudo apt-ge isntall build-essential , 2. sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-intel , 3.  потом то что интел советует..
<[Raiden]> *apt-get
<[Raiden]> кажется я пропустил linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Gremlin> пасиб
<kaljan> может, можно как-то через echo с указанием имени/ип компьютера?
<kaljan> вы мне там намекните хоть в правильном направлении я думаю али как (
<[Raiden]> Gremlin: сначала ппа поищи, возможно хватит самого нового драйвера котоырй там найдется, уже собранный.
<artus> Gremlin, по русски мон через гуглотранслятор, а то что ты только поставил, дык ccзб )
<Gremlin> <[Raiden]> ппа эт что?))
<Vasylii> Так. Лано. Пошел спать. Всем доброй ночи (:
<[Raiden]> Gremlin: http://ndmitry.ru/chto-takoe-ppa-i-kak-im-polzovatsya/
<artus> Gremlin, сторонний репозиторий на ланчпаде ) с софтом )
<[Raiden]> кстати вот хороший сайт. Ищет и на ппа и в стандартных репах www.ubuntuupdates.org
<kaljan> see what I write in Russian?
<[Raiden]> самый свежий в ппа xorg-egers http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package_metas?exact_match=1&q=xserver-xorg-video-intel
<[Raiden]> edgers*
<artus> kaljan, man talk
<[Raiden]> kaljan: yes
<kaljan> благодарю )
<dmay> о, а тут есть жизнь
<Gremlin> спасиб всем.*пошел тупить*
<dmay> жизнь, а, жизнь, а посоветуйте красивую средне-светлую обоину 3360х1050?
<[Raiden]> попробуй нарисовать. В инскейпе или гимпе. Это может даже захавтить на несколько дней
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> dmay, #898A6F
<[Raiden]> у меня кажется слово захватить от слова захават ьполучилось
<RadishKirov> Залей градиентом, минимализм наше фсьо
<dmay> [Raiden]: у, линуксоиды, всё у них самому делать надо )
<dmay> минимализм надоел. хотеть зимы.
<[Raiden]> dmay: так игр же нет, надо как-то время убивать.
<[Raiden]> творчество самое то
<RadishKirov> Белым тогда залей.
<kaljan> wine?
<kaljan> Qt? )
<[Raiden]> )
<kaljan> программирование?
<kaljan> Mono ? Java?
<dmay> ну какбе работа и жена с дочерью и так отлично справляются с убийтвом моего времени XD
<kaljan> развекаться можно сколько угодно )
<kaljan> :D
<dmay> эт ты счас что сказать то пытался?
<kaljan> эт ты мне ? про какую из фраз ? )
<dmay> про все, начиная с [23:03:05] <kaljan> wine?
<kaljan> wine для эмуляции виндовса, а остальные фразы связаны с программированием на линуксе
<dmay> это я в курсе. что ты этим сказать то пытался?
<dmay> лол http://3360x1050.com/
<dmay> учитесь выбирать имена сайтов )
<kaljan> <[Raiden]> dmay: так игр же нет, надо как-то время убивать.
<markmx> посмотри видео с бодибилдершами...
<markmx> я вот посмотрел... замотивировался
<dmay> видео, вайны, это всё, канешн, хорошо. но где там обои 3360х1050 на зимнюю тему?
<markmx> димей.... бодибилдершами?
<markmx> http://3360x1050.com/3360x1050_desktop_wallpapers/places___nature/the_morning_after_3360x1050.jpg - первая же обоина
<dmay> с неведомой фиговиной посередине. где ваше чуство вкуса, молодой человек?
<markmx> это планета LV-426  а не неведомая фиговина
<markmx> все о ней знают, у каждого второго на этом канале именно она на обоях )
<dmay> оО
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1005/h_1317842089_7454036_0fce204832.jpeg
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я бы не стал это как валлпапер юзать
<dmay> [Raiden]: сделай apt-get purge gimp, и больше никогда не приближайся к нему больше чем на сто метров о_о
<[Raiden]> ок )
<Nor8>  Я вообще думаю, что такие активные популяризаторы злооси могут и дефолтом обойтись, нечего их разными обоинами баловать )))
<[Raiden]> Я ваще в нем немног офотки поправляю. Рисовать не умею.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а я и не попраляю, Малевича юзаю
<RadishKirov> А в Гимпе и можно только немного фотки поправлять
<RadishKirov> Как Коник сказал- интерфейс негуманоидный
<[Raiden]> RadishKirov: ну, не только. Кнопки всякие, элементы веб страниц или чего-то такое вполне можно http://gimp.nas2.net/?n=4&id=53
<RadishKirov> Вот есть же PhSh под мак, что бы и под Убунту не выпустили, засранцы
<[Raiden]> RadishKirov: я думаю ты реально не пользовал его
<RadishKirov> Пытался, неоднократно
<RadishKirov> Пальцы заплетаются
<RadishKirov> Как минимум надо монитор не нетбучный
<Sergey_IT> Ravkoff, победил?
<[Raiden]> пытаться можно по разному. От метода тыка, до изучение по книгам и урокам.
<Ravkoff> увы. ломаю вот голову:(
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Ravkoff> причем как оказалось: не закрывается только тогда когда "Средства > Настройки > Интерфейс > Окно беседы (Скрывать)"  выставлено в положение "Всегда". Если в положении "Никогда", то всё  работает как надо.
<Sergey_IT> Ravkoff, не мучайся...ставь "никогда"
<Ravkoff> уже:)
<Sergey_IT> Ravkoff, я на форуме видел )
<Ravkoff> :)
<Ravkoff> вдруг высшие силы знающие толк в сей трабле отпишутся в теме:) а пока релакс:)
<[Raiden]> вот например явно не поправленная фотка http://windingkira.deviantart.com/art/Daisy-74735702 , но у пользоватлей фотошопа конечно же своё мнение :)
<Sergey_IT> Ravkoff, сам можешь репорт отписать, или найти, может кто уже отметился
<Ravkoff> репорта три. два из них ведут на первый, в котором только обещание когда-либо что-то сделать. и оно не от разработчика:))
<wan-man> помогите пожалуйста настроить этот irc чат в Empathy 2.34.0
<Sergey_IT> wan-man, пидгин лучше
<Ravkoff> wan-man, в настройках ник, пароль и сервер freenode.net
<dmay> Sergey_IT: ты будешь гореть в аду мвахахахахах
<[Raiden]> я согласен с Sergey_IT, эмпати никуда не годится.
<Sergey_IT> dmay, и хорошо, зима скоро, а там погреться можно )
<dmay> блин, кстати да
<dmay> [Raiden]: но это не повод советовать ещё более веселый пиджин
<Sergey_IT> dmay, да нормальный он - 3 года пользую
<[Raiden]> dmay: пиджин ощутимо лучше. Сам бы юзал его для ирц, если бы там был легкий скриптинг
<Ravkoff> а чо давайте кип под вайном ван-ману советовать.
<Sergey_IT> Ravkoff, а за это и забанить могут )
<Ravkoff> omg :-X
<[Raiden]> самое быстрое подключение к фриноду - устанвока xchat и поиск там в списе серверов irc.ubuntu.com
<[Raiden]> можно больше ничего не делать
<[Raiden]> )
<Ravkoff> кстати, как-то игрался с awn, удалил и в gconf манагере осталось куча конфигов, но сооветственно пустых, всю систему обшарил - нигде нет, что за неведомая?
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], пока весь список загрузится в пидгине все установить можно
<[Raiden]> мне кстати очень интересно как авторы кде поступят с телепати, какой у них клиент выйдет. Боюсь что такой же печальынй как эмпати.
<[Raiden]> К сожалению веянья в гноме достигают других де
<[Raiden]> хехе
<[Raiden]> !faq |brick
<ubuntuhelp> brick: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<Nor8>  Угаррр )))0
<[Raiden]> Q: Сколько платят операторам?
<[Raiden]> A: Абсолютно все собеседники на канале - добровольцы и энтузиасты.
<[Raiden]> Жаль :)
<Sergey_IT> а разве операторы за удовольствие не платят?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: А ты с какой целью спросил? )))
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> Покажи где вопрос или предложение с ?
<[Raiden]> или яснее спрашивай
<[Raiden]> Q: Сколько платят операторам? - копипст из фака
<Nor8> А, ясно. Думал, это ты спросил )))
<[Raiden]> не )
<dmay> skai|offline: artus: поздровляю, неуда^Wбета-тестеры, завтра 1.9 pre3 выйдет. обновляйтесь снова XD
<[Raiden]> как тут снимается с канала фигня для непорегенных ников?
<[Raiden]> нвоички задалбывают
<[Raiden]> в приватах
<dmay> отправляй их к артусу со скаем, нехай разгребают )
<artus> [Raiden], лесом из привата посылай) на форум ) рам написано все )
<artus> *там
<[Raiden]> ок
<artus> [Raiden], ради неосиливших зарегатся на вриноде никто прогибатся не будет )
<artus> [Raiden], и да, поставь себе +g , и никто ничего не флудит в приват)
<stolzus> а что за фигня для непорегенных ников?
<[Raiden]> > главный сисадмин kernel.org и лидер Ubuntu Security Team
<[Raiden]> ... нууже щас kernel.org заработал, ладно. :)
<[Raiden]> комент отсюда ) http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31957
<dmay> stolzus: акт презрения к новичкам - все обязаны зарегить ники прежде чем появится возможность сюда писать
<stolzus> хм. а я нерегеный писал сюда
<dmay> >лидер Ubuntu Security Team
<dmay> >главный сисадмин kernel.org
<[Raiden]> dmay: угу )
<dmay> я, пожалуй, всё таки воздержусь от убунты пока XD
<stolzus> тут просто всё на виду
<stolzus> не факт, что секьюрити слабее, чем на других :)
<dmay> факт что kernel.org лежит уже месяц
<Nor8> stolzus:У кого слабее, у Убунту?
<dmay> или сколько там...
<[Raiden]> у федоры возможно лучше с безопасностью, за счет селинукса. О ну них там постоянно орет и когда надо и когда ненадо
<rekcuFniarB> Как касперский прям
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так что же круче, селинукс или аппармор?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И не видел, что бы у федоры селинукс что-нибудь спрашивал, кстати.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: незнаю. Селинукс генерит сообщения если что не так. А от аппармор я ничего не слышал и если есть лог, то лень искать :)
<[Raiden]> Ну я видел
<ampiryan> а ядра то невложены
<[Raiden]> в жабере ещё у них вишу, та бывают вопросы по нему.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: гуи для настроек там точно не лишний, убунту тоже не помешало бы какой-нибудь гуи а-ля сусе написать.
<ampiryan> *выложены
<brick_23> )
<brick_23> ребят такой вопрос
<[Raiden]> я не помню гуи настрок в федоре или ты про селинукс , а не про вообще?
<[Raiden]> ое
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В феде есть гуи и в сусе для аппармор, не видел чтоле? )))
<[Raiden]> в сусе наверное
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В феде тоже был, но там поскромнее
<Nor8> brick_23: Ты ждешь, когда экстрасенсы ответят? ))))
<brick_23> я случайно снес юнити
<brick_23> есть возможность полностью убить гном
<brick_23> и чтобы по умолчанию загружалось юнити
<brick_23> 11.04 32 битная
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop попробуй , потом при при логине выбери сессию юнити
<Sergey_IT> brick_23, в синаптике хистори глянь, что снес и восстанови
<[Raiden]> brick_23: речь была о гноме котоырй в 11.04 или о гноме3?
<[Raiden]> будем считать что первое
<stolzus> я по сему случаю вопрос задам. вот если ставишь приложение, которое тянет множество пакетов. а потом удаляешь его. как отследить какие были поставлены именно для этого приложения (не включая те, которые стояли до установки)?
<Nor8>  stolzus: зависимости посмотреть в синаптике
<stolzus> Nor8: я в скобках не зря написал
<stolzus> если никто не знает, то ок. не критично. навскидку спросил
<Nor8> stolzus: Тогда смотри обратные зависимости, там более или менее похожий список
<stolzus> у кого мне смотреть обратные зависимости?
<Nor8> У установленной проги
<artus> stolzus, можеш у меня посмотреть )
 * artus показал зависимости
<stolzus> :)
<Nor8> artus: Показал зависимости и покраснел :-D
<artus> :D
<stolzus> это всё равно не вариант
<Nor8> stolzus: Тогда джанитором все удали )))
<stolzus> ubuntu-ru это... когда дают советы, которые не связаны с вопросом :)
<stolzus> это был бы первый фантик, если сделать такую жвачку
<Sergey_IT> а что за вопрос?
<artus> stolzus, ну учитывая что 90%  думают что тут филиал гугла то не удивительно )
<stolzus> да я и написал, что спрашиваю навскидку. может кто-то знает и даже пользуется :)
<Sergey_IT> чем?
<stolzus> Sergey_IT: там моё длинное предложение, десять-двадцать реплик назад
<lukinfore> stolzus, тебе autoremove нужен?
<stolzus> не в курсе, что делает авторемув. если он выполняет эту задачу, то конечно именно он и нужен
<lukinfore> так задача не сформцлирована
<lukinfore> отследить - хз
<lukinfore> а удалить ненужное - ауторемув
<stolzus> но подозреваю, что ты про секцию авторемува в синаптике. а она не покрывает полностью весь спектр
<lukinfore> подозревапй что я про команеду апт-гета
<lukinfore> apt-get autoremove
<lukinfore> так, для ясности
<Nor8> stolzus: http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2009/05/14/ubuntu-9-04-cleanup-with-computer-janitor/  Смотри, что гугль показал )))
<stolzus> lukinfore: ок, но думаю это одно и то же :)
<Sergey_IT> Ravkoff, получилось или сломал все?
<Ravkoff> поставил из репа 2.9.0, щас буду тестить)
<stolzus> Nor8: так это джанитор :)
<Nor8> stolzus: Представь себе, он удаляет старые пакеты )))
<stolzus> Nor8: спасибо, кэп :) но я о другом :)
<Nor8> stolzus: Или так, или авторемув, или через синаптик, руками. Других вариантов нет.
<stolzus> вот и я обладаю такой же информацией :)
<lukinfore> stolzus, а в чем нехватка?
<lukinfore> дайте еще 5 способов?
<Nor8> Сам думал над этим вопросом, пришел к выводу, что это еще впереди у Убунту, удаление всех пакетов при деинсталляции.
<lukinfore> о_0
<stolzus> lukinfore: прочитай мой вопрос ещё раз тогда. мне всего хватает :)
<lukinfore> я пытаюсь переформулировать
<artus> stolzus, dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -P
<lukinfore> поставил допустим убунту-десктоп
<artus> stolzus, нет чтоб коректно вопрос задать , развел тут бучу
<lukinfore> удалил
<lukinfore> хочешь все что оно потянуло удалить?
<stolzus> хочу чтобы выдало список установленного на тот момент вместе с убунту-десктоп
<stolzus> artus: вот уж не предъявляй мне этого. я вопросы нормально формулирую :)
<lukinfore> ну ман атитюда к примеру
<artus> stolzus, dpkg --list
<lukinfore> *аптитюда
<lukinfore> там есть для поиска стопицот криериев
<Sergey_IT> а в логах разве нет?
<artus> stolzus, у тя задача снести нафиг все что осталось левого после ремува?
<lukinfore> Sergey_IT, в каких?
<artus> stolzus, я имею в веду то что нафиг не надо системе
<stolzus> artus: не. узнать, что он установил. всё левое авторемувом снесётся же
<stolzus> но остаются же либы
<stolzus> кдешные, к примеру
<lukinfore> и либі снесутся
<lukinfore> если их никакой пакет не держит
<artus> stolzus, dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}'  введи
<artus> все что выведет надо удалять)
<lukinfore> вот
<lukinfore> а вы 42 42
<lukinfore> все просто оказывается
<stolzus> он мне ничего не вывел
<artus> радуйся значит)
<stolzus> lukinfore: вот тебе наглядный пример, тогда
<lukinfore> значит фсб не придерется
<stolzus> ставишь GParted
<Ravkoff> ох как же меня это бесит:)
<stolzus> он тянет ещё две либы
<lukinfore> ну-с
<stolzus> удаляешь его
<lukinfore> поименно
<stolzus> и очищать нечего :)
<artus> stolzus, они если че сносятся если ты пурге юзаеш)
<artus> вобщем харош тут ромашку устраивать )
<stolzus> ты хочешь сказать, что консоль умеет, а синаптик нет? :)
<lukinfore> ты либы говори а не философию
<lukinfore> имхо такое баг
<[Raiden]> последний раз когда пользова лсинаптик был косяк
<[Raiden]> ставлю флаг холд - пакет обновляется
<[Raiden]> поставил чере з дпкг - всё ок
<[Raiden]> У меня есть несколько пакетов обновление которых я не хочу... И кстати печально что центр приложений не может покрыть консольные утилиты хотя бы только в управлении пакетов
<[Raiden]> про сборку я помолчу
<[Raiden]> как бы получается большая разница в развитии гуи и кли утилит
<Nor8> Центр управлений испортили, совсем плохой    ))
<[Raiden]> вот в опенсусе всё несколько иначе.
<[Raiden]> гуйное упрвлние пакетами тоже мощное, хотя возможно тоже разница есть
<[Raiden]> Хотя никто таких очевидных вещей не видит ) Т.к. есть слоган что убунта для людей
<[Raiden]> и этого получается достаточно
<[Raiden]> хотя в опенсусе другие проблемы есть - в этом весь линукс :)
<stolzus> lukinfore: может и баг. а может я сталкивался с этим на каком-нибудь метапакете
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В сусе установщик малоинформативен, не айс
<Sergey_IT> во всех ОС есть проблемы
<lukinfore> stolzus, gparted  - метапакет?
<stolzus> lukinfore: неа
<stolzus> насколько я помню
<[Raiden]> В линуксе иногда не знаеш ькак применять слово ОС - толи к линукс\гну вообще , толи к конкретному дистру.
<[Raiden]> хотя проблемы в нем есть в любом случае.
<[Raiden]> а так конечн овезде есть
<[Raiden]> У меня просто посление пол года +- настроение покритиковать
<[Raiden]> д
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Стареешь чтоле? )))
<[Raiden]> ага )
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-06
<sharikoff> джобс помер..(
<DarthGrey> sharikoff, большая потеря (
<sharikoff> угу..
<sharikoff> жалко
<DarthGrey> кто теперь будет двигать рынок?
<sharikoff> самсунг =)
<DarthGrey> вряд ли, эпл двигала весь рынок, и мобил и компов и т.д.
<sharikoff> посмотрим на кука
<sharikoff> как говорится..
<DarthGrey> самый влиятельный гей в мире)
<sharikoff> да хрен с ним.. лишь бы дело делал
<DarthGrey> ладно, думаю сейчас акции обвалятся
<DarthGrey> а дальше видно будет
<sharikoff> http://www.google.com/finance?cid=22144
<sharikoff> пока все хорошо
<sharikoff> я думаю так и будет
<sharikoff> шепнули бы мне на ушко что мол  завтра типа в 3 часа мы обвалимся до 50 рублей за акцию
<sharikoff> а потом опять поднимемся.. я бы уж нашел денюжек чуток
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> т.е судя по моему отношению я в них еще верю =)
<DarthGrey> ну сейчас только прошла презентация, падать пока рано, даже с такими новостями, даже как-то удачно джобс выбрал время
<DarthGrey> весной-летом след года посмотрим, когда новые продукты перезнтовать будут
<sharikoff> угу
<solvex> Есть сбербанковский ключ (VPN KEY) Хочу пробросить его в виртуалку. В списке устройств нет :( lsusb http://paste.pro/5133070
<sharikoff> в какую виртуалку
<sharikoff> точнее на чем
<solvex> vb
<solvex> чз
<solvex> xp
<sharikoff> не не
<sharikoff> сам гипервизор
<solvex> ээээм
<sharikoff> виртуалбокс?
<solvex> да
<sharikoff> там помоему в родном и так хавается
<sharikoff> не с реп а с сайта
<solvex> не
<solvex> его даже в lsusb нет
<sharikoff> на хосте?
<solvex> да
<sharikoff> ну это уже к хосту вопрос
<sharikoff> не к виртуалке
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> в квм заталкивается
<sharikoff> да SAPetrovich ?
<sharikoff> =))
<solvex> о щас хоть флешку с ключа обнаружил
<solvex> а в lsusb все так же пусто
<mavron> Всем привет
<sharikoff> й
<mavron> У меня вопрос такой. А если в iptables любой порт маршрутизировать через nat на порт squid, то он будет его писать в логах squid ?
<sharikoff> еще раз и по русски
<mavron> смысл такой, есть ubuntu 9.10, имеется 2 сетевый одна смотрит в локалу (etho), вторая в инет(eth1). На убунте стоит прокся прозрачная squid. через iptables 80 порт маршрутизируется на порт 3128(squid), Мне вот интересно, другие порты будут нормально маршрутизирова
<sharikoff> перенаправляется ты хотел сказать
<sharikoff> где есть веб то ходит через сквид
<sharikoff> мыло не ходит
<sharikoff> 110 25 143 и т д
<mavron> т.е. они будут нормально работать если их перенаправить на 3128 порт ?
<sharikoff> они будут натиться
<sharikoff> через скид ты можешь загнать только веб
<mavron> ясно. т.е. squid будет писать только логи web
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> чо надо сделать то?
<mavron> хочу что бы весь трафик считался, а не только 80\
<mavron> вот и интересуюсь как это можно реализовать
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ясно
<sharikoff> pppoe и биллинг
<mavron> билинг
<mavron> наврено
<sharikoff> именно
<sharikoff> и авторизацию
<mavron> ну точно не pppoe,
<sharikoff> а именно я бы выбрал pppoe
<sharikoff> как у тя юзеры авторизовываться будут?
<mavron> ни как
<markmx> посоны... не получается... не дает джипартед сделать 4 раздел на винте
<mavron> нет
<sharikoff> mavron: нету юзеров?
<sharikoff> зачем тады все эти сквиды
<sharikoff> и тем более биллинг на домашней тачке
<mavron> удобная считалка трафика, кто когда и сколько
<sharikoff> ты не один за компом?
<Civil> mavron: netams поставь
<mavron> не один комп, их 40
<Civil> и поколупай
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> как тогда авторизовываться будут юзеры?
<sharikoff> ты не вычислишь если только ипы не статические
<sharikoff> кто куда ходил и сколько слил
<mavron> ипы статические
<sharikoff> а если я сменю?
<sharikoff> или ад?
<Civil> sharikoff: сменишь - лимит 0 же можно поставить на таких товарищей
<Civil> и доступ только с 40 ипов
<sharikoff> Civil: я сменю на тот который работает
<solvex> ему общий трафик нужен
<solvex> как я понял
<sharikoff> но например на больничном или отошел на обед
<mavron> у всех windows стоит, там если в группе пользователь, то они запарятся менять ip
<Civil> sharikoff: права отобрал и пусть меняют сколько хотят
<sharikoff> ну я о том и говорю
<mavron> так что ip они не поменяют
<sharikoff> ад
<mavron> нет не АД
<sharikoff> домен короче
<solvex> почему ад?
<solvex> норм вссе )
<mavron> рабочая группа )
<sharikoff> ну а как права ограничивать?
<sharikoff> к каждому ходить?
<sharikoff> через груп полиси задал и ппц
<sharikoff> и проксик прописал всем неотходя от кассы
<mavron> ну так это в планах на будующее АД поставить, пока системника нет подходящего
<sharikoff> mavron: а что такого будет у юзеров кроме почты чтонадо считать
<mavron> ну так вот, как мне сделать так что бы не только один 80 порт считал сквид
<mavron> например таже icq, jabber
<sharikoff> он будет веб считать
<sharikoff> 80 8080
<sharikoff> 443
<sharikoff> и тд
<Civil> mavron: запрети остальные порты и скажи чтобы эти товарищи через проксю ходили )
<sharikoff> аську настраиваешь на 443 порт
<sharikoff> и запрещаешь в ней передачу файла
<sharikoff> я ваще свой джаббер сделал
<sharikoff> на работе
<sharikoff> + я его весь читаю
<sharikoff> у всех
<sharikoff> как и почту всю
<mavron> вот и менно запретить ни как нельзя
<sharikoff> ибо почтовик я тож сделал корпоративный..
<sharikoff> запретить что нельзя?
<sharikoff> передачу файлов?
<mavron> он нужен для передачи файлов, мне нужно просто знать кто сколько и когда передал файлы
<sharikoff> хм..
<sharikoff> я сразу этот геморой прикрыл
<sharikoff> передачу файлов через im
<Civil> mavron: это нужно по работе людям?
<sharikoff> сделал фтп..
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> со стороны локалки он по локальному адресу
<mavron> web (80), почта (110, 25, 995), jabber (5222) и icq (порт не помню)
<sharikoff> а со стороны нета меня не колышет кто качает.. инет не мой
<mavron> просто имеется два офиса на растоянии 180 км
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> тебе надо их связать?
<sharikoff> чтоб они как бы в локалке были?
<sharikoff> типа общая локалка
<sharikoff> так?
<mavron> это я то знаю, можно через openpvn
<sharikoff> ipsec наш выбор
<sharikoff> опенвпн -геморой для гиков
<mavron> мне нужно считать полный трафик инета
<mavron> ну незнаю, настраивал раз уже
<sharikoff> и их и свой?
<mavron> свой
<[pragma]> вот интересно,открываешь ты порт 5222, а что мешает запустить на этом порту любую программу?
<mavron> jabber находится не у меня, он в другом офисе
<mavron> icq тем более не у меня
<sharikoff> markmx: считай по счетчикам iptables
<sharikoff> tx rx
<Civil> mavron: поставить тупо считалку трафика простенькую? )
<mavron> например ?
<mavron> мне нужно что бы еще было разбито по IP адресам
<mavron> а не общщий трафик сетевой карты
<Civil> mavron: мб все же netams тогда?
<sharikoff> utm
<sharikoff> abills
<sharikoff> netamps
<sharikoff> netflow если денег дадут на такую железку
<Civil> mavron: биллинг-система, с русскоязычным интерфейсом, которая много чего может и opensource, на небольшую сеть вполне себе работает, если настроить
<Civil> в теории может и резать
<sharikoff> кстати 3 тыщи стоит циска бушная 1721
<sharikoff> на наг ру
<Civil> и убивать превышающих лимит и пр.
<sharikoff> она все это разгребет
<sharikoff> http://www.mpp-s.com/mshop/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/Cisco_1721_4c89e091332f9.jpg
<sharikoff> во такая
<mavron> шеф жопа, денег не даст
<sharikoff> 3 тыщи
<Civil> mavron: посмотри для начала на нетамс и скажи чем он тебе не подходит.
<sharikoff> рублей
<mavron> у меня убунту крутиться на селероне с 256 мегов оперативы, собранный из чего было
<mavron> ага
<Civil> помоему под твои нужды вполне пойдет
<mavron> в репах есть он?
<mavron> netamps
<Civil> netAMS, а не amps
<Civil> это не Сетевой Усилитель
<sharikoff> netams
<sharikoff> http://www.netams.com/
<Civil> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ru/lucid/netams есть подозрение что он есть
<mavron> ошибся в названии ))
<mavron> ну я там уже читаю что он может
<Civil> mavron: читай только про 3-ку, т.к. 3-ка она и легче и есть в репах
<Civil> 4-ку они вроде на джаве переписывали
<solvex> что у вас там за контора
<solvex> у меня заказчики сами i5 c 8гб памяти покупают на рабочие машины )
<chapt> это оффисные ун их такие машины?
<chapt> или для разработчиков?
<solvex> офисные
<solvex> для 1С :)
<solvex> у них видите ли база тормозит (ни разу не свертывалась с 2007 года)
<solvex> более 50 тысяч документов
<chapt> мдя
<solvex> какие пакеты для смарт карт нужны?
<mavron> блин, netams нету в репозиториях в ubuntu 9.10 (
<chapt> о самое интересное что netams  с 5 mysql  не работает
<chapt> ей 4-й нужен
<Civil> chapt: да ну
<chapt> Civil: посмотри сам, то что идет в репозиториях к 10.10 на 5 мускул не ставится, но при этом именно 5-й уже в репах по умолчанию
<Civil> chapt: честно говоря у меня убунта только на работе, нетамс ставил на генту. Прекрасно с 5-ым мускулем он дружил тогда
<chapt> а версия какая?
<Civil> что-то типа 3.4.3 было
<Civil> chapt: на виртуалке с 10.04 он предлагает ставить 5-ый мускуль
<chapt> гм
<Civil> из официальной репы
<chapt> тоже оттуда же
<chapt> 3.4.12
<Civil> эээ
<Civil> последний 3.4.5
<Civil> в репах на 10.04 - 3.4.3
<chapt> стоп
<chapt> 3.4.3
<chapt> у меня 10.10
<Civil> ха, у меня вообще стоит перкона 5.5 оказывается )
<Civil> и тем не менее нетамс её сносить не предлагает
<Civil> на vm
<Civil> на машине где мускуль 5.1 родной - тоже его предлагает оставить
<Civil> netams (3.4.3+dfsg1-3build1) из universe
<Ilshat> прогресс пришел. теперь могу удаленно проверить, включен ли у меня телевизор
<|rapidsp|> телескоп?
<Ilshat> хы
<Ilshat> |rapidsp|: почти
<sharikoff> телефон и бабушка
<Ilshat> локальная сеть + пинг
<chapt> неинтересно
<Ilshat> chapt: а ты думал пк + камера и скрипт парсинга картинки
<Ilshat> такая схема у меня для другого используется.
<chapt> Ilshat есть много вариантов, насчет камеры, или снимать с помощью  контроллера показатели потребления тока )
<chapt> кстати с помощью последнего варианта вообще его и гасить можно )
<Ilshat> ну это из категории "извращения" )
<Ilshat> хотя насчет контроллера прикольно. смотришь по камере есть ли в комнате люди. если есть, вырубаешь телик
<chapt> зато какой шок будет у смотрящего, когда ни с того ни с сего вырубается телевизор
<chapt> особенно если это ребенок, которому в это время его вообще смотрет ьне положено
<Ilshat> особенно порно
<Ilshat> представляю такую картинку. есть у тебя сосед драчун. как только усядется на диване и начинает свое дело. вырубаешь. идет опять включает и так далее )
<Ilshat> дрочун*
<Ilshat> чет у меня камера показывает один большой черный квадрат. что бы это значило
<sharikoff> малевич сукин сын..
<sharikoff> и тут уже был
<Ilshat> угу. бяда. надо удаленную очистку стекла камеры сделать
<Ilshat> контроллер + маленький движок от игрушечной машинки, к которому прилиплена небольшая тряпочка
<artus> лутше к доктору сходить) проверитцо на предмет отклонений
<Ilshat> как интересен оказывается мир. только это понял )
<Ilshat> о, чето начало проявляться. уже чуток что видно на камере
<shenmue> всем ня
<Ilshat> как у ls получить только первый элемент?
<baronos> стив джопс умер что ли?
<Ilshat> угу
<baronos> ёмаё
<shenmue> что значит первый элемент?
<kyshtynbai> Ilshat:  ls -la | cut -d' ' -f1
<kyshtynbai> это имеется ввиду?
<Ilshat> спс. уже не надо
<SAPetrovich> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<Self> =)
<farrukhjon> Привет всем
<solvex> хм. виртуалбокс не видит ни одного усб устройства
<artus> и не должен )
<artus> без планига )
<solvex> стоит
<artus> *плагина
<solvex> галочка usb 2.0 тоже стоит
<shenmue> всё он видит. надо в настройках указать то чоу нужно
<solvex> Фильтры устройств:0 (0 активно)
<solvex>  
<solvex> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1006/h_1317897342_4155675_818c0b7f67.png
<shenmue> справо плюсег вишь?
<shenmue> клик. чпог. profit
<solvex> shenmue: клик, "нет доступных устройств"
<shenmue> а что у тебя там воткнуо?
<Ilshat> походу у меня iptables -L тормозит из - за конвертации ip->хост. можно отключать это при выводе?
<solvex> amicon vpn key
<solvex> минимум )
<solvex> мышь+клава+принтер
<shenmue> мышь и клава и так будут работать
<artus> solvex, боюсь спросить, а ты тыцнул на панельке внизу включить девайс?
<solvex> что за панелька?
<solvex> у меня внизу awn )
<artus> вбокса окно
<solvex> в упор не пойму где :)
<baronos> проще винду установить чем работать в боксе с юсб бывает баг когда юсб теряеться и приходиться перезагружать комп
<shenmue> впервые слышу
<shenmue> у тебя наверное юсб расшатан
<solvex> у меня?
<baronos> нормальный юсб)
<solvex> shenmue: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1006/h_1317898221_2541650_d813437388.png
<solvex> либо другой вариант :) запустить СПЭД под вайном :)
<baronos> у меня все норм с кодировкой сейчас?
<solvex> есть вариант сказать вайну что некая папка - сьемный носитель
<solvex> типа флшека
<solvex> флшека
<solvex> ?
<artus> нет
<User088[web]> Здравствуйте. кто-нибудь помогите, пожалуйста, настройки сделать для интернета от Yota. Модем Samsung SWC-U200
<User088[web]> кто может помочь?
<ViruSkin> подскажите пожалуйста, как узнать через netstat кто слушает определенный порт?
<Civil> ViruSkin: netstat -lpntu | grep номер_порта
<ViruSkin> Civil: спасибо
<User088[web]> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samsung_swc-u200?s[]=wimax - 2) настройка, как там, верная и наилучшая? Имеет значение при настройках, используется ли usb-кабель, который для приближения модема к окну(может, по-другому называется это) ?
<Civil> User088[web]: а какая разница? Тут проблема только в том, что при большой длине и не очень хорошем кабеле эта фигня может работать нестабильно или просто не завестись
<Civil> кабель на 6 метров, если хороший, работать будет
<Civil> вот на 10 уже риск есть
<artus> вобщето после 5ти если не активный то фигня на выходе , какие нафиг 10ть метров риск
<User088[web]> спасибо!
<Civil> artus: в теории до 10-и
<Civil> ж
<Civil> artus: на где-то 6-и отваливаются самые нестойкие железки
<Civil> разве нет?
<artus> Civil, угу, в теории )
<Civil> artus: зависит от кабеля и девайса
<User088[web]> выхожу
<User088[web]> quit
<farrukhjon> Как убрать горячие клавиши в GNome
<New_Wind> друзья, релиз кандидат 11.10 вышел?
<baronos> 22 числа вроде как
<New_Wind> по расписанию 6-го октября
<New_Wind> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<skai-falkorr> New_Wind: вооот.ссылку ты нашел.а теперь осиль прочесть ее.
<skai-falkorr> New_Wind: ты видишь напротив 6 октября кроме малстоуна еще какие то сведения о выходе образов?
<skai-falkorr> New_Wind: я вот не вижу.может у тебя другая wiki
<New_Wind> и я не вижу
<New_Wind> понятно
<New_Wind> спасибо
<SAPetrovich> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<cyber01> есть кто живой? Нужна помощь)
<artus> !ask | cyber01
<ubuntuhelp> cyber01: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<cyber01> ребят кто шарит по настройке логов? нужно кое что спросить... а конкретно,как из /var/log/auth.log убрать логирование сессий начатых кроном(при выполнении задач от имени root`а)?
<cyber01> !ask |cyber01
<ubuntuhelp> cyber01, please see my private message
<User089[web]> привет
<User089[web]> на обычном компе с убунтой расшарил принтер, но проблема такая:
<User089[web]> утром кто-то приходит раньше и хочет что-то распечатать, то не может и только после авторизации появляется возможность печати
<User089[web]> как сделать так чтоб они просто включали комп и без авторизации могли печатать
<User089[web]> :)
<User089[web]> [15:42] <+User089[web]> привет [15:42] <+User089[web]> на обычном компе с убунтой расшарил принтер, но проблема такая: [15:43] == baronos [~ubuntu@31.181.113.237] has left #ubuntu-ru [] [15:43] <+User089[web]> утром кто-то приходит раньше и хочет что-то распечатать, то не может и только после автоÑ
<artus> настроить cups
<User089[web]> тут прикол в том что когда комп загружается-требуется авторизация пользователя
<User089[web]> и пока не авторизируешься-не печатает
<artus> тут нет приколов
<artus> настрой цупс и не сношай моск
<User089[web]> блин
<User089[web]> в купсе чото все страницы открываются, а админская выдает ошибку 404
<User089[web]> =(
<User089[web]> что делать?
<User327[web]> Привет, у меня проблема с видео и аудиоплеерами.  Шестиканальный звук не работает. В баньшы и амароке звука нет. Стандартный видеоплеер при открытии на весь экран вылетает, в влк есть звук нет картинки. И еще на еще один компютер ставил Ñ
<User014[web]> в cups в закладке administrators выдает ошибку 404
<User014[web]> остальные закладки работают нормально
<User014[web]> что делать?
<User932[web]> list
<User932[web]> #list
<User014[web]> htibk ghj,ktve
<User014[web]> решил проблему
<User014[web]> только в админке не нашлось решения для такого вопроса
<User014[web]> нужно при перезагрузке компьютера сделать возможность печати на расшаренный принтер без авторизации
<artus> User014[web], как бы тебе помягче сказать) у меня принтер расшаривается системником без монитора накоторый по определению никто не может залогинится окромя как по ssh )
<User014[web]> а то сейчас другие пользователи могут печатать только тогда когда авторизируюсь
<User014[web]> ну да)
<User014[web]> а как сделать так чтоб вот перезагрузился комп от перепада напряжения например, и надо чтоб все могли печатать, а не ждали меня пока авторизируюсь)
<artus> User014[web], да и иксов там не )
<artus> так что фигней ты страдаеш ) вместо того чтоб нормально настроить
<solvex> User014[web]: купить IP принтер
<solvex> :)
<User014[web]> говори по делу
<solvex> по делу
<solvex> тогда даже от твоего компа зависеть не будет
<artus> User014[web], тебе еще раз в слух повторить? неужели все так туго ? ))
<User014[web]> повтори
<solvex> настроить купс
<User014[web]> все нормально, но я в убунту новичек
<User014[web]> бля
<User014[web]> купс я настроил
<User014[web]> там нет возможности клацнуть галочку чтоб так делала
<User014[web]> на форуме нету такого вопроса
<User014[web]> хз как этот файл править
<User014[web]> подскажите
<artus> @kban --host User014[web] 3600 проветрись и прочти правила
<User014[web]> ладно, как хотите.
<User014[web]> не знаете так и скажите
<solvex> просто howto надо читать а не пролистывать
<artus> User014[web], http://itmages.ru/image/view/297095/7afb05ed
<artus> @kban --host "User014[web]" 3600 проветрись и прочти правила
<solvex> какие антивирусы есть для убунты? нужно проверять виндовые файлы (файлопомойку)
<Civil> solvex: как и для любого Linux
<User665[web]> артус постукивает администрации)
<User665[web]> лучше б подсказал как проблему решить
<Civil> solvex: clamav и кучка проприетарных
<shenmue> хы
<artus> solvex, ты тоже галочки расшарить принтер не видиш на скрине? ))
<artus> так
<User665[web]> она и так была эта галочке
<artus> @op
<User665[web]> но не помагает
<shenmue> артус сам себе стучит =)
<User665[web]> после перезагрузки требует авторизироваться, а только потом можно печатать
<artus> User665[web], ты скрин видел?
<User665[web]> нет
<User665[web]> ты меня выкинул
<User665[web]> скинь еще раз
<artus> User665[web], http://itmages.ru/image/view/297095/7afb05ed
<solvex> а это чей скрин?
<User665[web]> и?
<artus> это я только что сделал
<solvex> юзера или артуса?
<User665[web]> 1,2 и препоследняя галочки есть
<User665[web]> всеравно требует авторизации
<User665[web]> что делать?
<artus> User665[web], че и? причем тут авторизация твоя в системе если супс демоном висит? ему вообще начхать кто есть а кого нет в системе
<artus> User665[web], галочку расшарить принтер видиш?
<User665[web]> та ставил ее
<artus> User665[web], вот чей то мне здаетцо так что инет то у тебя через нм настроен)
<User665[web]> причем тут инет к авторизации?
<artus> а он сеть то поднимает опосля того как ты залогинишся
<User665[web]> когда авторизировался-все печатают
<artus> блин, лаг овер 170 >_<
<artus> User665[web], тьху ты , не инет а сеть
<User665[web]> ну и сеть нормально
<artus> User665[web], не поднимает нм сеть до тех пор пока не залогинишся , соответственно и принтера не видно
<artus> User665[web], что сеть нормально?
<User665[web]> а-а
<artus> бееее
<User665[web]> хм
<User665[web]> а где копать?
<artus> в огороде )
<artus> User665[web], /etc/network/interfaces настраивай )
<User665[web]> мда
<User665[web]> скинь свои настройки плз
<User665[web]> ау
<artus> 64 bytes from www.i.ua (91.198.36.14): icmp_req=14 ttl=57 time=76492 ms ))
<artus> User665[web], отежаю переодически)
<artus> User665[web], http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=58492.0
<User665[web]> что туда внести чтоб сеть появлялась до авторизаии?
<Ilshat> устал от кед, хочу гнома :'(
<Ilshat> столько пакетов связанных с гномом. какой основной?
<hookah> artus: ку. скорбишь? ))
<artus> hookah, не) думаю как бы чайку заварить)
<Ilshat> ну все я  с гномом
<hookah> artus: ну и правильно)) а америкосы вот толпами в магазины эппла с цветочками бегают. а я уже заварил ))
<artus> Ilshat, извращенец)
<Nick> есть кто?
<Nick> ????
<shenmue> неа
<Guest94799> понятно
<Guest94799> как поставить дарайвер в убунту 11.04
<Guest94799> ?
<Guest94799> драйвер
<Guest94799> на вайфай
<skai-falkorr> @op
<Guest94799> ???
<Guest94799> ??
<shenmue> ?
<Guest94799> как драйвер установить?
<Guest94799> на вайфай
<Guest94799> скачал
<Guest94799> убунту 11.04
<shenmue> !wi-fi
<ubuntuhelp> wifi is Документация по Wi-Fi находится тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs . Также см. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7327.0 , http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=41721.0 и http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=28589.0 точка доступа см. !wifi-ap
<Guest94799> спасибо
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/personal/18597/ тоже вот
<shenmue> да и вообще много чего интересного по любой проблеме можно найти в интернете используя поиск
<Prototik> Здрасте. У меня проблема с юнити... При запуске только рабочий стол - без панелек и прочих плюшек... При переустановке все также, дрова на видяху стоят из хранилища дров... че делать?:)
<shenmue> alt+f2 compiz -replace
<Prototik> пробовал... и компиз конфигурачил, и сбрасыввал его, и реинсталлил
<shenmue> ати?
<Prototik> nvidia gtx 450
<shenmue> а в компизе юнити включал?
<Prototik> да
<Prototik> че, хз?
<shenmue> у меня да. я юнити просто не видел =)
<baronos> поставь какую нить тему другую из инета,  у меня так вылечилось)
<Prototik> ну я пока вродь тоже на гномике сижу... норм пока. юнити работало (нормально даже работало, как не странно), 2д версия тоже пашет. а обычная отвалилась:)
<Prototik> кубунту штоли накатить...:в
<baronos> надо поставить кубунту и на него влепить гном 3.
<Prototik> оригинально
<shenmue> прикольно
<Prototik> оригинально
<shenmue> я бы конечно без иксов поставил а птом бы оболочку накатил бы. но это я и я понимаю что так не надо делать. ведь это просто очень
<Prototik> тогда прощк генту вкатить:)
<Prototik> иксы у меня тоже часто падают:)
<baronos> а я нервами уже успокоился и пошел по второму кругу настраивать гном 3)
<Prototik> я поставил третьего гномикка, ага. при сносе всю ситему потянул
<Prototik> и сцуко, свои конфиги оставил
<baronos> мне нравиться гном 3, дополнения и темы хоть прикольные появились)
<baronos> а разве не должен гном 3 обновиться до гном 3,2 на убунту 11,04?
<Civil> baronos: не должен.
<Civil> только в ppa
<Civil> да и там уже на усмотрение
<baronos> ну дак установка на 11,04 и так идет с ппа, буду искать инфу дальше)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ку всем
<Ilshat> какой торрент клиент нормальный есть? трансмиссия сильно мучает систему
<novns_> Ilshat, ни разу не пробовал, но есть utorrent под линупс
<Ilshat> novns_: да вот его и пытаю. только вот webui не находит сервер
<baronos> у меня нормально с кодировкой?
<Civil> Ilshat: он прекрасно пашет, просто он ждет webui.zip с вебгуем по определенному адресу
<Civil> проблема в том, что он странный по сравнению с другими клиентами. rtorrent + rutorrent логичнее выглядит по веб-интерфейсу
<Civil> Ilshat: rtorrent + rutorrent советую на самом деле, в и-нете полно статей о настройке
<baronos> а qBittorrent не нравиться вам?
<Civil> utorrent для линукса не назвать легким
<Civil> baronos: на домашний сервер без гуя qBittorrent? :) точно? )
<Civil> там выбор то - utorrent-server, rtorrent, transmission или vuze
<baronos> Civil: к сожалению был не в теме про сервер, думал просто обсуждаете)
<Civil> baronos: я про свое, наверное )
<Civil> и самое обидное что у всех трех есть + и - весомые перед друг-другом (
<Civil> первый очень странно себя ведет при скачивании файлов, сначала разгоняется, потом дропает скорость почти до 0, потом разгоняется уже нормально
<Civil> очень странные решения в загрузке файлов, необходимость качать веб-гуй с форума их для вменяемой работы, закрытый
<Ilshat> чет и у того и у другого геморная установка. завтра буду разбераться
<Civil> второй периодически падал раньше
<Civil> Ilshat: на самом деле нет
<Civil> распаковал, положил webui.zip с форума их (свежий из WIP) туда куда указано в ридми, запустил
<Civil> он в pwd создаст файлы настройки
<Civil> рторрент - да, если хочешь веб-гуй к нему то надо поднять веб-сервер и через fcgi настроить rutorrent :)
<Civil> но хауту полно
<Civil> у него со стабильность не очень было раньше, сам rtorrent падал раз дней в 15-20
<Civil> скорость скачивания у него сносная, но на vuze выше была
<Civil> а, еще у utorrent очень странная работа с магнет-ссылками
<Civil> у rtorrent до недавного времени их вообще не было
<Civil> utorrent добавляя магнетку качает темп-файлы в `pwd`/link_hash
<Civil> и пофиг что ты уже качал раздачу, а она просто обновилась
<Civil> utorrent память кушает конечно меньше чем vuze, но я видел как он жрал порядка 400Мбайт оперативки
<Civil> вуз правда на той же загрузке 600 кушал
<Civil> rtorrent на медленных железках при чеке торрентов может спокойно весь диск сожрать и всё остальное встанет
<Civil> но медленные это класса роутеров
<Civil> vuze - java, жрет памяти много
<Civil> во времена 3-ей версии периодически начинал жрать проц как лошадь
<Civil> как-то так, плюс у vuze мой любимый web-gui сдох (
<Civil> а, еще deluge есть, но раньше он не со всеми торрент-треккерами дружил
<Ilshat> смог войти в webui utorrent'a
<Ilshat> только чет конфиг файл не читает
<solvex> что можно сотворить на убунте из ноута без моника? (видюха не пашет)
<solvex> без экрана*
<novns_> выход на телевизор есть?
<novns_> работает?
<hunter-12> всем ку
<solvex> нет
<solvex> novns: видюха в полоску
<solvex> по лету ее угробили
<novns> продать на запчасти
<solvex> да кому он нужен? :)
<solvex> что там продавать то :)
<novns> есть конторы, которые принимают детали от ноутов
<novns> клавиатура там
<baronos> кошмар какой убогий дефолтный фф((
<baronos> почему убунту не воткнет предустановленный хром?
<^DEMOSS^> еее согласовали :)
<^DEMOSS^> http://pastebin.com/UraCXQ6h   ням ням )
<ViruSkin> solvex: ну можешь как сервер юзать
<^DEMOSS^> baronos: вековая традиция )
<^DEMOSS^> solvex: 1 - сдать в ремонт дядьке
<^DEMOSS^> solvex: 2 продать на ремонт за стоимость ноутбука - амортизация - стоимость видеочипа
<^DEMOSS^> ("-" минус )
<solvex> ^DEMOSS^: видюха заменяемая
<solvex> правда стоит :(
<^DEMOSS^> solvex: ну вот за вычетом ее стоимости и продавать ( ну и минус амортик за года использования )
<solvex> ViruSkin: вопрос  сервер чего :)
<^DEMOSS^> solvex: чего угодно
<^DEMOSS^> solvex: web-сервисов любого формата
<solvex> ^DEMOSS^: и минус экран :)
<ViruSkin> ну задачи какие нибудь выполнять например
<^DEMOSS^> экран тоже разбил ?
<solvex> могу всю историю в пм рассказать дабы не оффтопить :)
<ViruSkin> сделай из него аудиоплеер :)
<solvex> у мпд веб клиент есть?
<baronos> на ebay посмотри может видюха есть такая в пол цены))
<Dan`ka> переносной плеер)
<solvex> baronos: есть, 2400
<solvex> Dan`ka: батарейки тоже нет :))))))))))))))))))
<baronos> грузчиком на две недели и деньги будут
<Dan`ka> solvex, я свойноут таскаю в рюкзаке, плеером через remuco
<ViruSkin> я бы разобрал корпус, а железо встроил бы в какую нибудь стенку или шкафчик и начал бы делать умный дом :)
<solvex> как на хабре?
<ViruSkin> угу
<Dan`ka> solvex, машинный акамулятор?))
<solvex> 19В
<ViruSkin> таскать с собой на каляске аккумулятор? :)
<solvex> 4,74А
<Dan`ka> в 2х  чемоданах)
<ViruSkin> машина есть? сделай умную машину :)
<solvex> а потом она поработит мир?
<ViruSkin> как в такси: "ниндзя!" и машина запускается :)
<hunter-12> вот вопрос - кто-нибудь подружил gnome-shell с fglrx?
<novns> hunter-12, а смысл?
<novns> последние опенсурсные драйвера работают гораздо прямее
<novns> и даже всякую акселерацию умеют
<hunter-12> они игры не умеют
<solvex> убунту становится игровой осью?
<novns> hunter-12, stellarium и гугльерз у меняя работал без тормозов
<novns> и vlc через glx спокойно играет
<hunter-12> а урбан-террор тормозит
<hunter-12> или в 11.10 дрова лучше стали, чем в 11.04?
<novns> про версию убунты не знаю, там федора стояла
<novns> а сейчас временно винда
<Dan`ka> я сама убунтой не пользуюсь.. но с дури решила обновить сестре с 11.04 до 11.10.. это была плохая идея?
<hunter-12> я так позавчера ее сломал
<novns> Dan`ka, результат устраивает?
<Dan`ka> обновляю по ссх.. ну и я по ссх отвалилась.. оно дальше чтото ломает..
<Nor8> Dan`ka:    Сырая она еще или нормально работает?
<baronos> нормально пашет)
<baronos> щас сижу ее обновляю)
<Dan`ka> Nor8, не знаю, я ее компом не пользуюсь)
<hunter-12> сыровато, но уже норм
<baronos> 4 раза переставлял)
<hunter-12> ну так возможно заставить фглрх работать с гномошеллом?
<hunter-12> вроде в новой версии драйвера общали поправить
<Dan`ka> подозреваю что у тебя дрова не поддерживают Х сервер
<markmx> Вот она, вот она убунта моей мечты... =) я посмтавил седня утром... теперь у меня есть такой вопрос... убунта стоит на логическом разделе в экстендеде... но почему то при запуске комп видит как примари чтоли ее?
<artus> markmx, а тебе не пофиг собственно? ))
<Dan`ka> загрузчик выше разделов
<baronos> хехе)
<Dan`ka> потому  и пофиг
<markmx> тока хотел написать пофиг )))))
<markmx> теперь трабла намба два =) поставил дрова нвидии =) и забыл стартануть nvidia-xconfig вот ацтой то
<Dan`ka> error adding /etc/ssl/certs/... что за бред?
<artus> markmx, ну дык запусти так
<markmx> да все уже =) счас посморим ребутаю ноут
<markmx> круто =) два асуса по вайфаю болтают
<markmx> старичка своего думал после того как перетащу на новый сдать... продать... отдать подарить... но так жалко
<markmx> хм.... чота она теперь не стартует
<markmx> хотя на три пальца отреагировала
<markmx> счас посморим как стартанет
<markmx> фига лсого не стартует
<markmx> пробегают точки и появляется чорти что
<baronos> что то у меня rhythmbox на гном 3 странно работает, при нажатии настройки вылетает.
<Dan`ka> удали xorg.conf
<markmx> как бы вам скопипастить то что она выдает
<Dan`ka> markmx, удали xorg.conf
<Dan`ka> и перезапусти дм
<markmx> засранство то какое =) в рековери грузиться?
<Nor8> Да, да, удали тот конфиг из головы, который заставляет делать непонятно что после установки драйвера вместо обычного рестарта :-D
<markmx> фейлиться на Automatic crash report generating
<markmx> после идут океи и последняя строка окейная Starting AppArmor profiles
<markmx> ок счас попробую удалить
<markmx> хм... рековери не понадобился... реагирует на переключение консолей, прсото гуй не смог стартанутса
<markmx> так удалил, рестартую
<markmx> прогрузщилась
<markmx> теперь грузиться обычный гном вместо унити блин... счас деактивнем драйвер и все заного
<Sergey_IT> sharikoff, чего скачешь?
<markmx> ну что, поможете поставить? отпуржил все что связано с нвидией
<Dan`ka> ...
<baronos> ну теперь ставь все что связанно с нвидией)
<markmx> не... на вики написано что нажо хитро ставить )
<Dan`ka> удалил конфиг, остановил Х, запусти нвидиа-Хконфиг, запустил Х
<markmx> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia
<baronos> хитро))
<Dan`ka> ..обновила убунту вручную с 3тего раза..
<Dan`ka> кривое...
<Dan`ka> ..и оно зачемто удалило аптитуде...
<only_you> ибо по дефолту теперь апт-гет онли)
<Dan`ka> ну и пофиг... :)
<only_you> синаптик с аптитудой віпилили
<Dan`ka> пойду рискну.. попрошу сестру перегрузить комп)))
<markmx> так ну что =))) счас узнаем получилось или нет
<markmx> меню груба грузиться уже хорошо =)
<markmx> хрена лысого
<markmx> балин =)) вот я лох то =)
<Sergey_IT> народу прибывает )
<rapidsp> релизу ждут?
<only_you> стива поминают
<rapidsp> омг
<markmx> Stopping userspace bootsplash вот тут стопиться в чем лажа?
<markmx> плимут косипорит?
<baronos> че то я прям балдю от 11,10))
<Sergey_IT> baronos, наркотик?
<baronos> Sergey_IT: ага, я прям наловчился на этом юнити))
<markmx> да почему гном то грузиться вместо юнити?
<markmx> как вернуть юнити?
<baronos> ритмбокс все радиостанции играл нормально а пиратская станция радио зависла а потом предложила кодеки скачать)
<baronos> markmx: дрова не легли
<lukinfore> markmx, а выбрать в дм запрещено?
<baronos> да там если дрова не легли то юнити не будет, и будет всегда гном)
<markmx> так я чота удалил там
<markmx> счас глянем =)
<markmx> выаще все то свзано  нвидией
<markmx> хорг надеюсь стартанется =)
<markmx> хрена
<lukinfore> а у юнити не своя сессия чтоле?
<lukinfore> гномовская?
<baronos> отчет об ошибки на 16 метров полетел)
<baronos> сорри, в убунту  это называеться "Передача сведений о неполадке"
<artus> @voice dmay
<markmx> так =)))
<markmx> я восстановил унити
<markmx> но дрова нвидии чота не хотют ставиться
<baronos> воооо я нашел комбинацию клавишь окно делать во весь экран))
<markmx> альт ф10?
<baronos> неа, ктрл+альт+инс(0)
<markmx> такс ну что давайте все сначала
<markmx> вот я в унити, сижу с иксов
<baronos> ну теперь ставь гном 3)
<markmx> блин мне в игрушку порубиться хоцца а иксы не позволяют =) вот надо поставить дрова нвидишные
<lukinfore> apt-get install nvidia-current?
<baronos> а с сайта нвидии не качал не ставил дрова?)
<markmx> скачал поставил и вуаля
<lukinfore> зачем с сайта если они в репах?
<baronos> а с Драйверов устройств не ставил?
<markmx> счас твой вариант пробуемс
<markmx> ато жалко такая машина простаивать будет =)
<markmx> надо же на ней порубиться во что нить
<markmx> так поставилось
<markmx> там надо стартить nvidia-xconfig?
<Nor8>  Что-нибудь гуишное есть в убунту для конвертации vob в ави или другой формат?
<only_you> avidemux мб
<markmx> nfr ye xnj gjcjys =))) c djcmvjq gjgsnrb chf,jnfkj
<markmx> балин =))))
<markmx> в общем все гут дравер устаканился ... незнаю что там сделали но не получалось вручную ничерта
<markmx> пришлось по виндузятски тыкать кнопочки гламурные ... блин а ведь хотел сам все в консольке
<artus> markmx, sgfxi загугли)
<markmx> позна =))) так давайте ставить бамблиби теперь...
<Nor8>  НЕ нада ему этова, хочется как кулхацкер, все через консоль )))
<markmx> ну что =) как его ставить говорите
<markmx> счас поставлю с этого ноута задя по ссш на второй ноут
<markmx> так посоны аккуратно, бамблеби ставиться
<markmx> не спугните
<baronos> оп
<dmay> БУ!
<Sergey_IT> кто?
<markmx> эм... а конфиги гномтерминала от 32 битной не подходят 64 битной?
<User294[web]> Hello people!
<User294[web]> Any body home
<artus> !ask | User294[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User294[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Sergey_IT> автокикнулся (
<artus> @mode -q dmay
<dmay> амнистия? чую это не к добру :/
<DarthGrey> )
<dmay> Precise Pangolin?! чоткий ящерко?!
<User296[web]> привет)
<User296[web]> привет!!!
<User296[web]> hi
<User296[web]> (
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-07
<mavron> Всем привет!
<mavron> Народ кто знаком с netams 3.4 ?
<mavron> подскажите почему не запускает демон netams на убунте 9.10. Пишет мне "NeTAMS 3.4.5 (3490.1) root@xxxxxxx / Thu 06 Oct 2011 16:57:16 +0700"
<mavron> собирся из исходников, так как в репах не было
<[Raiden]> это не похоже на ошибку
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю что это, может запускаешь не так
<mavron> ниже  [fail]
<[Raiden]> или конфигов нет или не там
<mavron> а где посмотреть куда где он должен лежать
<[Raiden]> Ну незнаю , ты же ставил
<[Raiden]> если make install  , то на терминал сыпится обычн очто куда
<mavron> в демоне может быть прописано ?
<[Raiden]> может, в скрипте запуска
<[Raiden]> если он есть
<[Raiden]> а может не в этом дело
<mavron> замечательно. Скиньте пожалуста ссылку на репы netams ? Хочу попробовать из пакета установить.
<[Raiden]> 9.10 уже история.
<[Raiden]> сам поищи по запросу ppa netams , за одно гугльни по тектсу: как я собираю бэкпорчу deb
<[Raiden]> в 11.04 нетамас есть в офиц репах
<[Raiden]> в дистре
<[Raiden]> раньше - незнаю
<mavron> у меня системник слобоват для 11.04. Всего в нем 256 оперативы стоит
<[Raiden]> какое у 9.10 было название ?
<[Raiden]> харди?
<mavron> щас гляну
<[Raiden]> короче ты можешь брать исходник пакета и пробовать собрать , статья как примерно это делать в гугле как выше найдешь
<mavron> karmic
<[Raiden]> да не , не ищи, нету там такого пакета
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> на http://packages.ubuntu.com/  даже упоминаний нет )
<[Raiden]> крайне советую обн овить железо и юзат ьхотя бы последний лтс
<mavron> денег не дают ((
<[Raiden]> 256мб - это в моей мобилке на симбе 9.3 столько
<mavron> давно уже бы обновил
<mavron> а в моей моблки уже 1 гиг ))
<[Raiden]> короче если смотреть в Мск , то офисный комп на целероне, встроенное видо и 1 гб рам будет стоить 5-6т.р.
<mavron> жалко конечно, но придется свой рабочий комп задествовать, поднимать на нем virtualbox и ставить ubuntu 11.04
<[Raiden]> или надо в твой хотя бы 1 гб засунуть. И всё будет ок
<[Raiden]> mavron: Это совсем не обязательно, если уметь\научиться собирать пакеты из других релизов.
<mavron> на это нужно время, не одна статья о сборке пакетов и т.д. и то не факт, то что с первого раза собирешь правильно ((
<[Raiden]> Ну , я лично считаю что это надо уметь, т.к. это штатная ситусация в линуксе.
<[Raiden]> или осваивай сборку не пакетом. Если речь о демоне, то возможно при ./configure надо указать где конфиги будут лежать. Т.к. бывают ньюансы с их размещением
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<mavron> если были бы все машины на линуксе, то да грех не знать как правильно собирать исходники. А так у меня только один комп, где крутится сквид и самба....
<mavron> а нетамс ставиться для того, что бы полностью учитывать трафик
<[Raiden]> ну короче, ищи другой вид учета или см. выше.
<baronos> ух ты с утра че то не работает))))
<[Raiden]> mavron: есть ещё вариант глянуть есть ли нужные пакеты в релизе дебиана  и если ест ьпоставить его и пусть крутится вечно :)
<mavron> а вообще что посоветуете поставить для задачи, полный учет трафика + файловое хранилище + маршрутизатор + резка рекламы и других не нужных сайтов
<[Raiden]> ближе к обеду ещё раз спроси, я незнаю
<only_you> как вам такое http://www.linux.org.ru/news/opensource/6841350 ?
<baronos> нормуль, прорвемся)
<skai-falkorr> впаял 3.1 ядро в убунту.хоть грузится стала побыстрее
<skai-falkorr> only_you: ну и аллилуя.все равно никто пояса не исправляет
<skai-falkorr> only_you: как объединили кузбасс с +6 (убрали 1 час) - так и никто не почесался
<rapidsp> раньше нормально стрелки крутили и ниче :)
<adjtimex> only_you: TZ=GMT-4 если что поставлю :)
<User947[web]> Подскажите как регулировать вольтаж видеокарты под ubuntu 10.10, карта hd 6870
<skai-falkorr> Артур Дэвид Олсон обвиняется в нарушении интеллектуальной собственности компании Astrolabe, которая, по сути, считает свой собственностью данные об изменении часовых поясов в прошлом. Сама возможность подачи подобного
<skai-falkorr> иска наглядно демонстрирует слабые места законодательства в сфере интеллектуальной собственности. Дело в том, что заимствованная из справочника информация относится к категории "фактов", на которые не
<skai-falkorr> распространяются авторские права.
<skai-falkorr> и кто считает, что патенты нужны?
<skai-falkorr> s/патенты/авторские права и маразм/
<chapt> пантенты безусловно нужны, но явно не в том виде, которые они представлены сейчас
<ViruSkin> помоему не нужны, мир был бы лучше без них
<chapt> ViruSkin да, конечно, только в этом случае о компьютерах, мобильных и прочих благах цивилизации приходилось бы только мечтать, все разработки сидели бы внутри картелей
<chapt> прогресса бы не было, велосипед бы по десять раз изобретали
<ViruSkin> эмм.. как бе с древних времен изобретениями делились
<ViruSkin> если первый сделаем велосипед и не поделиться то второй изобретет и поделиться
<ViruSkin> я говорю невероятное, которое в этом мире вряд ли произойдет
<ViruSkin> в частности в ближайшие сто лет
<Civilian> chapt: вообще патенты как раз свою роль и выполняют. они прекрасное средство засудить кого-то
<chapt> только проблема в том что в результате постоянных переизобретений прогресс конкретно тормозится.
<chapt> плюс некоторые изобретения не так то и просто повторить, особенно если открытие происходит по чситой случайности
<Civilian> chapt: по идее нужно устроить ревизию и рационализировать изобратения + мб, запретить продажу
<Civilian> тогда может лучше и станет
<chapt> как пример: венецианское стекло - стеклодувы, работающие с ним не имели права куда либо перехать за попытку уехать их просто напрсото убивали
<chapt> ну и как вам такая перспектива работать только в одной компании всю жизнь? ибо никто вас не отпустит, ты секреты знаешь
<skai-falkorr> форум упал
<Civilian> chapt: только это на практике все равно реализуется )
<chapt> пример?
<Civilian> chapt: в РФии компании вполне могут удерживать человека какими-то средствами, например угрозами и пр. мол если захочешь уволится - уволим по статье или не отдадим трудовую. Причины конечно да, да и в общем-то кто совсем захочет - уйдет, но возмоджн
<Civilian> о ) или можно удерживать работника плюшками-фишками
<chapt> ни разу об этом не слышал
<Civilian> еще психологический фактор - чем в более крупной компании ты работаешь, тем меньше захочешь уйти в более мелкие
<chapt> чтобы у нас так удерживали
<chapt> возможность уйти есть всегда
<Civilian> chapt: а это не часто, но бывает тем не менее
<chapt> тут есть другой момент, если человек замкнул на себя гору проектов, а потом собирается валить, то да
<chapt> он конкретно подставляет фирму
<chapt> а чтобы его не увольняли только потому что он обладает какими то знаниями - уж извините
<chapt> максимум подписка о неразглашении
<chapt> но никто же не будет ослеплять работника (Превед ивану грозному) за то что он обладает какими либо умениями
<Civilian> chapt: скорее тут с неопытными работниками, мол не отдадим или поставим бяку в трудовой, если уйдешь и не будешь за 3 рубля работать 80 часов в неделю
<chapt> маразм
<Civilian> chapt: преценденты существуют как бы ) очень редко, но бывает. Или с работниками в возрасте тоже
<Civilian> т.к. им все равно некуда идти
<chapt> ну так проблема же не в знаниях, а просто в наглости работодателя
<overmind88|wrk> > ну и как вам такая перспектива работать только в одной компании всю жизнь
<overmind88|wrk> сроси у японцев :)
<overmind88|wrk> *спроси
<ViruSkin> если бы хорошо платили, почему бы и нет? :)
<chapt> я говорил о невозможности сменить работу в виду наличия у индивида знаний, представляющих тайну, а вы переводите вопрос на нежелание некоторых личностей или откровенный беспредел начальства
<skai-falkorr> не ну это уже откровенный срач
<skai-falkorr> завязывайте
<chapt> вообще на данный момент именно патентная система позволяет науке двигаться дальше и предоставляет возможность корпорациям значительно уменьшить риски по инвестциям в науку
<chapt> уберите патенты и все это счастливо загнется
<baronos> есть патент на убунту?
<chapt> ссыль дать можно?
<chapt> или не стоит?
<skai-falkorr> не стоит
<baronos> !voice skai-falkorr  :D
<oxothuk> камрады
<oxothuk> утра)
<oxothuk> у меня есть убунта 11.04
<oxothuk> оконный менеджер xfce
<skai-falkorr> о.а вот и форум восстал
<oxothuk> и три вебки
<skai-falkorr> oxothuk: всем пофиг.у меня тоже есть убунта
<oxothuk> как бы мне писать с них одновреманно видео?
<oxothuk> и смотреть картинку
<oxothuk> ?
<skai-falkorr> руками
<oxothuk> оу, такой вменяемый совет... =/
<skai-falkorr> нуато.чем плох.не ногами же писать
<oxothuk> ясно
<skai-falkorr> а по делу - поищи в lxf была инструкция в этом году.на каком софте делать систему видеонаблюдения
<The_BROS> Есть кто-нибудь кто использует сканер на МФУ Epson TX650?
<SergeyIT> ты
<The_BROS> SergeyIT: тогда подскажи, как его подружить с Ubuntu
<chapt> Дано: комп, на борту которого стоит 2 одинаковые карты АТИ, к каждой АТИшной карте подключен свой монитор, необходимо чтобы каждый монитор показывал свой рабочий стол, все это счастье должно работать под одной сесией Хов, вопрос как это сделать?
<SergeyIT> The_BROS, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=126303.0
<chapt> гугл и яндекс про данную задачу ничего путного не выдают
<chapt> то есть 1-й монитор показывает 1-й рабочий стол, второй - 2й рабочий стол Х сервер один и тот же
<makar47> приветы!
<chapt> единственно что нашел как это счастье запустить на 2=х независимых хсерверах, но мне нужно на одном,  необходимо возможность обмена окон.
<makar47> о, работает :)
<makar47> кто знает - как сделать непрерывное чтение из файла? Т.е. некая команда на подобие "cat", но при добавлении туда новых строк они сразу выводятся на экран?
<makar47> где-то встречал - но память отшибло :(
<skai-falkorr> makar47: less
<skai-falkorr> makar47: more
<skai-falkorr> mankala: tail
<skai-falkorr> makar47: tail то есть
<makar47> точно, с ключиком
<mankala> tailf или tail -f
<makar47> спасибо
<User252[web]> привет
<User252[web]> подскажите, пожалуйста, как настроить удаленную печать с другой сети
<User252[web]> есть сервер на windows 2003 на котором 1С в другой сети , есть комп на ubuntu в нашей сети. к нему подключен принтер.
<User252[web]> надо с windows 2003 server печатать на этот принтер
<makar47> User252[web]: samba?
<gomoros> skai snimi ban please u baronos ya raskaivayus za voice
<User252[web]> cups
<User252[web]> что делать?
<User252[web]> подскажите, пожалуйста, как настроить удаленную печать с другой сети есть сервер на windows 2003 на котором 1С в другой сети , есть комп на ubuntu в нашей сети. к нему подключен принтер. надо с windows 2003 server печатать на этот принтер
<SergeyIT> User252[web], http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=57828.0
<skai-falkorr> https://twitter.com/#!/search?q=%23СПАСИБОПУТИНУЗАЭТО
<User252[web]> это про одну сеть
<User252[web]> а у меня разные
<skai-falkorr> мировой тренд.
<skai-falkorr> @вущз
<skai-falkorr> @deop
<Civil> User252[web]: что значит "разные" сети? Пробрось нужный порт куда-нибудь, где есть у 2003 доступ. Или дай ему доступ до самбы
<User252[web]> разные сети -это офисы в разных городах
<User252[web]> даже провадйер разный
<baronos> а как настроить автоматическую identify на канале?
<skai-falkorr> !faq > baronos
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, please see my private message
<baronos> в настройках я нашел ident туда вписать строку полностью или только пароль?
<artus> dmay, ты б для начала сказал что у тя за клиент
<artus> baronos,
<artus> baronos, хотя можеш и на заборе написать) авось проканает )
<baronos> androirc
<dmay> artus:  [13:11:14] * Received CTCP VERSION answer from baronos: AndroIRC - Android IRC Client (3.0.4 - Build 1764c2b-) - http://www.androirc.com
<dmay> мобилоюзеры не люди. я за бан.
<baronos> мне одного хватило бана
<artus> baronos, ну вот и не офтопь)
<skai-falkorr> мне одного хватило бана летом. #СПАСИБОПУТИНУЗАЭТО
<ViruSkin> dmay: Как это не люди? нельзя с мобильного в ирк зайти?
<skai-falkorr> artus: о.новый стих
<dmay> можно. но не нужно.
<ViruSkin> не понял твою логику
<artus> ViruSkin, причем тут настройка клиента на андроиде к каналу бубунты?
<dmay> а ты попробуй пообщаться с микроклавы, или вообще с тачевой на пол-экрана. только не удивляйся, если тебя все ненавидеть за тормознутьсть и очепятки будут
<Ilshat1> как узнать, какой текущий юзер. для скрипта? типа USR=user && /home/$USR
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat1: whoami
<dmay> skai-falkorr: а за стих ты будешь гореть в аду. вместе с остальными хомячками :3
<Ilshat1> о спасибо
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ты забыл хештег
<dmay> skai-falkorr: тут он не в тему, тут нужен тег #НЕНОВЕСТЬ
<dmay> или #ДАЙТЕМНЕДРУГОЙИНТЕРНЕТ
<artus> @voice dmay
<dmay> :Р
<skai-falkorr> @mode +q dmay
<skai-falkorr> dmay: :-P
<dmay> artus: skai-falkorr: кстати, господа бета-тестеры могут пройти за очередной порцией багов, вчера 1.9 пре3 выкатили
<skai-falkorr> dmay: пофиг.я перегорел этой игрушкой
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ибо на моем х4500мхд тормозит
<dmay> это что-ж ты там с ней такого делаешь, ызверг?
<chapt> ух ты, в нашем полку прибыло )
<chapt> я про товарищей с войсами
<mavron> народ подскажите лучшую связку для интернет шлюза, где должен быть маршрутизатор + подсчет трафика по всем локальным IP, и файловое хранилище и если это через прокси, то желательно через прозрачную
<baronos> у кого при смене темы в гном 3 тормозить начинал интерфейс?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31963
<Stahli> добрый день, убунтоиды :]
<[Raiden]> ку
<Wa1deMar> народ привет. когда ожидается релиз 11,10?
<Stahli> не подскажите, когда выйдет новая версия? я не фанат убунту, но интересно пощупать её внешний вид
<Wa1deMar> =)
<Stahli> )
<baronos> в гугле есть календарь
<[Raiden]> Wa1deMar: 13 xbckf
<[Raiden]> числа
<[Raiden]> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<Wa1deMar> спасибо
<Stahli> огромное спасибо :)
<[Raiden]> Какие-то они не  суеверные
<[Raiden]> надо перенести на 14
<[Raiden]> :)
<Ilshat1> и че там нового, стоящего, кроме редизайна?
<[Raiden]> убунта как убунта, только с новой юнити , гном3 и кде 4.7.1 или 4.7.2
<[Raiden]> Ну короче свежие версии
<Ilshat1> т.е. все таки в основномграфику меняли
<[Raiden]> логин скрин ещё на основе LightDM по умолчанию
<Civil> Ilshat1: 12.04 будет LTS, врядли сейчас в 11.10 много чего поменяют, не рискнут
<Civil> вот в 12.10 будет
<Ilshat1> кстати, я таки перешел обратно в гном
<[Raiden]> Не, ну меняли то всё, но отличия ядра 3.х от  2.6.38 как то лениво помнить и перечислять
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<Ilshat1> гном 3 походит для 10.04?
<Ilshat1> подходит*
<[Raiden]> Ilshat1: если найдешь ппа или сможешь сам собрать , то подойдет :)
<Ilshat1> ясно. ша посмотрим картинки. узнаем че там у него нового
<User624[web]> подскажите на ноут с процом AMD убунту специальную надо?
<[Raiden]> если чесно, новое юнити по умолчанию более красивое чем гном3 фаллбэк или гном-шелл
<[Raiden]> )
<Stahli> а никто не возился с карточкой nvidia geforce gt 320m
<Stahli> ?
<[Raiden]> Хотя будущее скорее всего за ГШ
<[Raiden]> Stahli: с нвидией обычно не бывает проблем, хотя более свежие дрова иногда надо ставить, чем те что  в дистре
<Ilshat1> ну я пока не хочу сползать с 10.04. так что придется потерпеть
<[Raiden]> А я кедовод
<Ilshat1> я уже в курсе )
<Stahli> Raiden: самые свежие стояли.. но все равно не очень.   что-то не то было :(
<[Raiden]> Stahli: ну мне слоав что-то не то - ни о чем не говорят
<Ilshat1> мне не понравился дизайн и как устроен dolphin, поэтому обратно гном выбрал
<Stahli> Raiden: к примеру у меня нет возможности расширения включить с ней
<[Raiden]> мне как раз дельфин понравился больше всего
<[Raiden]> Stahli: набери glxinfo |grep render и glxinfo |grep OpenGL  - должно быть direct rendering - yes и не должно быть слова mesa
<[Raiden]> Если есть, значит неправильно стоят
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<Ilshat1> я таки не попробовал 3д игры в убунту.
<Stahli> Raiden: записал. подгружусь с убунту, проверю всё. спасибо :)
<Ilshat1> не ставится ниче. где то косячу
<User039[web]> подскажите есть различия ноута от персонального в убунту???
<artus> glxinfo |egrep '(render|OpenGL)' ^_^
<User039[web]> мдаа всегда помогут ((
<artus> User039[web], чавой???
<User075[web]> привет
<User075[web]> как расшарить принтер в другую сеть?
<User039[web]> на ноут какую убунту надо?
<artus> User039[web], любую
<Stahli> самую обычную убунту.
<User039[web]> сапасибо
<artus> бредовее вопроса сегодня еще небыло)
<Stahli> кстати в 10.04 нет проблемы с мышью? я не помню на какой версии у меня (и не только) не работала мыш
<User039[web]> а для неттопа?
<[Raiden]> artus: скобочки не нужны :-P
<artus> [Raiden], точно)
<Ilshat1> ест ли стандартные средства, с помощью которых можно модели комплектующих смотреть? хотя бы базовые
<Stahli> ой наверно часто я буду вас глупостями своими тут доставать. можно?)  гугл, конечно, в приоритере. Но чаще нужны более точные ответы)
<User039[web]> с 10го раза мож помогут)))
<artus> User039[web], ты повозмущатцо зашол? дык щас выйдеш)
<User039[web]> сам
<Stahli> )) ну не всегда же тут спрашивать. только в критичные моменты
<Ilshat1> угу. они с 1-го раза выкинут )
<Stahli> или как его там назвать.. короче хью его знает)
<artus> Stahli, ну 90% вопросов на форуме расписано )
<Stahli> artus: ну это конечно же да) просто есть совсем ерундовые проблемы которые правильно изложить в гугл не могу, а поймут только сталкивающиеся или "экстросенсы" ))
<artus> Stahli, ты вопросы давай а не рассуждай :)
<Stahli> artus: да вопрос то ужо был ) про видюху. остался только один,  про мышь. у меня в какой-то версии не работала она (х7 юсб'шная) , в какой - не помню.
<Stahli> в гугле ответов толковых не нашел. только нытье по этому поводу на разных форумах)
<artus> Stahli, да работает все) не переживай)
<Stahli> ладно. пошел я монтировать разделы да прощатся окончательно с окнами ^_^
<Ilshat1> ребят, нормально в /media создавать линки?
<artus> Ilshat1, да хоть в корне) главное чтоб ты потом сам разобрался где у тебя что)
<Ilshat1> ясн. прост у меня после перемонтирования имена с большой буквы. а некоторые вещи работают с маленькой
<Ilshat1> вот и линки создал
<Ilshat1> а где вообще конф монтирования у гнома или ntfs-3g (не знаю, что именно автоматом монтирует?
<artus>  /etc/fstab
<Ilshat1> не. оттуда я убрал
<Ilshat1> копии так создавались
<artus> ну тогда удев или mtab
<Ilshat1> вообщем гемор.
<artus> Ilshat1, проблема то в чем ?
<Ilshat1> ну узнать. кто монтирует
<Ilshat1> в /etc/mtab так то есть записи
<Ilshat1> выложить в пастепро? или лень смотреть?
<Ilshat1> в /mnt появилась папка disk. пустая. когда fstab был, не было такой папки
<[Raiden]> Ilshat1: это надо читат про udev
<Ilshat1> ну, пойду почитаю
<[Raiden]> он монтирует
<User244[web]> хм
<User244[web]> не нашел в мануалах как печатать с удаленого сервера
<User244[web]> с другой сети
<artus> User244[web], роути на шлюзе
<User244[web]> а портирование не приведет к взлому сети?
<Ilshat1> слушайте. если я у своего шлюза в настройки DNS1 пропишу какой нибудь свой мини DNS для парочки записей для локальной сети. будет ли остальные записи брать с DNS2? надеюсь понятно выразился
<[Raiden]> в теории должно
<[Raiden]> вообще никто не мешает бинд использовать для всего
<[Raiden]> всё через dns1
<Ilshat1> т.е. на этом мини DNS указать и dns провайдера?
<[Raiden]> если речь о двух адресах и не более , я не вижу смысл вообще настравить днс, вбил в hosts на 2 компах и всё.
<[Raiden]> ивать*
<Ilshat1> да по сути так. просто хочу узнать насколько реально это сделать. скоро может понадобится
<[Raiden]> Ilshat1: ну да. Наверндое, если речь про бинд, можно указат ьи днс провайдера как 1 из корневых. Он может с корневых днс серверов инфу брать
<[Raiden]> лучше наверное почитать. Я подробней не смогу
<[Raiden]> реально на 100% ) Если осилишь пару мануалов
<[Raiden]> Я поднимал днс только давно очень
<Ilshat1> ну да. как понадобится, сделаю. просто у нас на работе все доступно по именам и без /etc/hosts. захотелось и себе такое сделать )
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Ilshat1> нет такой команды, которая показывает весь список существующих команд?
<artus> есть) таб )
<Ilshat1> ну таб грепать не получиться
<ViruSkin> apropos?
<Ilshat1> ну хоть что то )
<[Raiden]> такая команда я думаю ls
<[Raiden]> или find
<Ilshat1> тогда уж locale
<Ilshat1> locate
<[Raiden]> lcate умет искать по маске прав?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> финдом можно  найти все файлы с x
<Ilshat1> ну эт от обстоятельтв. смотря что ищешь
<Ilshat1> кстати, никто не сталкивался с проблемой с камерой. когда надо все запускать через одно место. а точнее через LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so xxx
<[Raiden]> в общем список всех команд всеравно дело бесполезное. Отчасти потмоу , что их много, очтасти потому, что установлены могут быть разные
<Ilshat1> чтобы работало камера в этой программе*
<[Raiden]> очепятка
<[Raiden]> Ilshat1: Сталкивался, лечится заменой камеры на ту , которая поддерживает v4l2
<Ilshat1> а, значит бяда в самой камере
<[Raiden]> Да, либо в её драйвере
<Ilshat1> ну дров нет. чет системное
<[Raiden]> Ну они по любому есть, только в ядре и не для всех 1 и тот же.
<Civil> Ilshat1: какая камера?
<Ilshat1> ну я про то же
<Ilshat1> speedlink какой то
<Civil> просто лд-прелоад еще может означать то, что ты юзаешь скайп и у тебя камера, которую его бинарная сборка v4l не умеет )
<[Raiden]> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Civil> например )
<Ilshat1> ну ffmpeg к примеру тоже не пашет п\без прелоада
<[Raiden]> скайп умеет в4л2
<Civil> [Raiden]: он имеет свойство дергать свою версию v4l
<Civil> у меня на старом ноуте нужно ручками собирать кошерный v4l с мелким патчиком, иначе камера просто перевернутая )
<[Raiden]> я всетаки думаю что лучше считать, что камера современный стандарт не поддерживает и это проблема.
<Civil> это тоже верно )
<[Raiden]> Ilshat1: в ~/.bashrc можно сделать альяс и пускать прост окак skype
<Ilshat1> а че означает вообще прелоад?
<Civil> Ilshat1: оно загружает библиотечку данную, если кто-то пытается дергать функции, то они будут дергаться из загруженной библиотеки, а не из той, с которой слинковано приложение
<Civil> т.е. в примере со скайпом - он слинкован со своим v4l, а ldpreload'ом грузится обычно общесистемный
<Civil> который уже поправлен
<Ilshat1> ясно
<Ilshat1> Raiden, я нписал скрипт, с которого все запускаю ) v4l-fixed xxxx
<[Raiden]> Я не очень силен, в общем подгружает либу раньше других
<deftoettan> aloha
<[Raiden]> гамарджопа
<[Raiden]> проект кде прям в момен трелиза собирает кде в билдсервисе сусе под сусе
<[Raiden]> под кубунту бэкпорта приходится ждать
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем. Извините что не по тематике канала. НО мож кто знает в 2u корпус стает phenom x6 c box кулером?
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, глянь размеры боксового кулера, должны быть в описании
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та смотрел.Вроде как должен влезть но вот будет ли он охлаждатся потому как очень маленький зазор остается
<[Raiden]> ды будет наверное, сколько воздуха в корпусе по сути не важно, важно сколько может засосать снаружи.
<[Raiden]> т.е. воздушынй поток важен, а пространство важно когда его нету
<[Raiden]> потока
<[Raiden]> ваш КО
<[v-8]_jupiter> Жесткие диски какие сейчас живучие wd vs hitachi?
<[Raiden]> котоыре небракованые )
<[Raiden]> думаю цикл жизни у них одинаковый, что у вд , что у хитачи
<[Raiden]> сча над опомнит ьчто мног осовременных дисков с AF
<[Raiden]> остальное не важно, включая марку. Можно и самсунг взять
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: что такое AF?
<[v-8]_jupiter> все понял
<[v-8]_jupiter> 4096)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Наверно лучше взять wd серию blue там стандартный 512
<dmay> тэк. под хром есть няшне расширения, чтоб в один клик перенести окошко со всеми табами на другой комп? или даже "отдать" другому человеку?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: 15 хром умеет синкать историю и открытые вкладки между компами
<dmay> не то
<skai-falkorr> ну тада букмарк алл таб и экспорт в хтмл
<dmay> мне надо именно закрыть окошко с кучей табов на этом компе и открыть на другом
<artus> ну закрой )
<dmay> и хтмл по почте и импорт и теде и тепе? 2011 год на дворе же!
<Civil> [v-8]_jupiter: 4кб сектора это будущее. Просто нужно сделать правильное выравнивание (фдиск по умолчанию начинает с 63 сектора в обычном режиме, в каком-то новом с 2048 что уже достаточно или делать сразу gpt - там вроде 1Мбайт пропускают)
<skai-falkorr> ну сам поищи в сторе
<dmay> я-ж быдловантузятник, мне ж лень самому искать )
<artus> Civil, ненадо там выравнимание делать) там джампер есть ) повесил перемычку и все пучком )
<Civil> artus: вариант да, но вроде бы это на 1-2% снижает скорость работы
<artus> Civil, Timing buffered disk reads: 334 MB in  3.01 seconds = 111.07 MB/sec
<dmay> Civil: у тебя прям сервер бд, на котором хай-лоад какой то крутится, чтоб за процентики воевать?
<Civil> dmay: зачем делать плохо, если можно сделать правильно?
<Civil> dmay: опять же gpt решает все подобные проблемы автоматом, например
<dmay> зачем тратить время на делать правильно, если можно быстро сделать нормально и потратить это время на что нить более полезное?
<artus> Civil, нафига этот геморой если есть куда перемычку воткнуть? и да, проф про 1-2% снижает скорость работы
<artus> *у
<skai-falkorr> artus: спрячь ссд в карман и не пужай народ
<artus> skai-falkorr, это вдшка на 5400 ))
<dmay> artus: грин? это-ж ты его мне советовал?
<artus> dmay, я те блю или блек советовал) они пошустрее )
<artus> dmay, ну а если под поймойку то мона и грин) тишина и спокойствие )
<dmay> какая разница с какой скоростью мультики с диска читать? )
<artus> тобиш ее вообще не слышно)
<dmay> чего там за перемычки ещё? я таки просто воткнул и усё
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: Я тоже думаю что лучше взять с 512. блю, блэк и некоторые хитачи такие есть
<dmay> в лучшых традициях потреблядства, да )
<dmay> *чших >.<
<artus> @devoice dmay
<[Raiden]> Хотя 1 винд с АФ у меня есть. Проблемы от этого нет ,н ои пользы около 0 , там только физически блоки по 4кб, а потом они виртуально делятся на 8 по 512
<Civil> artus: пруфа нет, можешь сам поискать. В первых вдшках, насколько я помню, было софтовое преобразование адресов, поэтому давало мелкое падение скорости. Кстати говоря, еще в пользу того, чтобы не использовать перемычку - а как ты будешь гарантировать
<Civil> что все разделы выровнены?
<Civil> если не будешь об этом думать заранее
<artus> Civil, нафига мне пруф искать если ты тут что то доказываеш ?
<artus> и да, раздел у меня там 1н)
<Civil> artus: затем что ты не веришь. Мне его искать как-то влом честно говоря. Я свою позицию высказал. Если не согласен - ищи опровержения или делай как знаешь, твои проблемы
<artus> вобшем приснилось что-то, вот и проповедуем)
<Civil> artus: может и так, мне проще сделать самому выравнивание, чем смотреть как это сделал производитель
<artus> Civil, Если на винчестере только один логический раздел, то достаточно замкнуть перемычку «7–8» на торце накопителя — адреса всех логических (512-байтовых) секторов сдвинутся на единицу и раздел будет начинаться с
<artus> «выровненного» по 4К сектора LB 64
<Civil> artus: у меня никогда не бывает одного раздела на диске
<Civil> ладно, почти никогда, кроме серверов
<artus> ну так чего в разговор то лезеш? )))
<artus> или у тя и на файлопомойках винты по 100500 разделов побиты? ))
<Civil> artus: смотря какая файлопомойка, если это единственный винт то как минимум разные разделы под ОС и файлы сами. А так на ней lvm или рейд, тут уж от организации зависит, может спокойно быть два раздела (кусок свопа, например)
<Civil> рейд10 для свопа, например, вполне оправдан может оказаться
<artus> единственный винт, да на файлопомойке , пичаль )
<Civil> artus: мало ли
<Civil> artus: я вполне допускаю ситуацию: "Куплю сейчас один, потом через полгода поставлю еще"
<[Raiden]> АФ лучше выровнять я думаю, если ест ьпроблема. Если диск без аф, то это вообще не важно
<[Raiden]> Civil: сча оправданней памяти докупить ) дешевая
<[Raiden]> чем рейд 10 или 0 для свопа
<[Raiden]> и ес тьещё zRam
<Civil> [Raiden]: зависит от конкретной ситуации и конкретных задач
<[Raiden]> сжатый своп в рам. Кстати, может несколько ускорить компы если рам 1-2гб и нехватает , т.е. много залезает в своп.
<[Raiden]> это да
<Civil> [Raiden]: если у человека машинка сделана из того что нашлось в закромах и там что-то типа 512МБ ДДР1
<artus> Civil, то унего отродясь не найдетцо винта на 1-2 тера с af
<artus> так тчо не пори чуш
<Civil> artus: почему же?
<artus> потому что гладиолус) все продал купил 1н винт и сужу молюсь на него? потом что и система на этой файлопомойке жить будет?
<[Raiden]> кстати вполне найжется. грины на 1-2 тера одни из самых дешевых винтов\ выгодных по цене за метр.
<[Raiden]> как раз там аф и появилось сначала
<Civil> artus: люди бывают разные. Вполне может оказаться и такая ситуация, да
<artus> Civil, ну дык они же ccзб )
<Civil> artus: суть простая - советуешь ты частности, применимые к себе в твоей ситуации
<Civil> в общем случаи проще головой подумать при разметке
<Civil> и совет будет универсальным для любых буратин разной злобности
<Civil> artus: а ситуации когда люди покупают файлопомойки частями не так уж редки
<artus> Civil, причем тут часности? нужен винт для помойки, вот и вся часность, неафига сошить мозг выравниваниями и тд?
<Civil> и железо берут любое
<Civil> artus: ты не узнал, что у человека уже есть, для начала
<artus> Civil, у дмая? или у [v-8]_jupiter ?
<Civil> artus: изначально вроде [v-8]_jupiter спрашивал
<artus> Civil, юпитеру я грин с аф и не советовал)
<[Raiden]> сча многое дешевле чем когда-то. 1тер вд грин дешевле двух т.р.
<[Raiden]> если в Мск то где-то 1700+-
<Civil> artus: а ему никто не советовал, а просто ответили про AF
<[Raiden]> лучше брать на два. Скорости нет нихрена, так хоть пусть будет объем :)
<artus> [Raiden], хее, мне 2 тера за 1600 вышло)
<[Raiden]> бу или что?
<artus> не) новенький) с возможностью менять в случае чего без проблем )
<[Raiden]> чего-то дешево
<artus> ну а так да, они у нас гдето 2800
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот так задал вопрос)))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем выбирал провернную конфигурацию 4 wd blue в рейд 10 и на них vps)
<Civil> [v-8]_jupiter: а почему не black?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Civil: потому что не проверенные временем
<[v-8]_jupiter> хотя по скорости они заманчивые
<[Raiden]> По линейной скорости они не отличаются почти или не сильно. Время доступа немного разное
<[Raiden]> в общем блю тоже норм
<[v-8]_jupiter> Угу у меня csv.com.uaКорпус CSV 2U-UNI 400Вт1302 ГРН
<[v-8]_jupiter> ой
<[v-8]_jupiter> не то
<[v-8]_jupiter> WD5000AAKS   в 10-ом рейде 10 виртуалок kvm тянут, IO в норме
<[v-8]_jupiter> А на одном стояли green так I/O пригал сильно
<Civil> [v-8]_jupiter: для сервера, помоему, если хочется надежности стоит смотреть на те же WD Raid Edition уже
<Civil> а не на домашние блюхи
<[Raiden]> а денег оно видел сколько стоит?
<[Raiden]> если ты контора с каким-то там доходом или админ которому выдали бабла на закупку - то пожалуй да.
<[Raiden]> а дома...
<[v-8]_jupiter> Civil: на критичныйх проектах у нас стоят серваки HP c сас дисками
<[v-8]_jupiter> А для обычных и blue хватит
<Lidiya> ***
<[Raiden]> Там кстати основное отличие в конструкции - стабилизатор башки при тряске. Т.к. в стойке вибрация конкретная может быть.
<[Raiden]> а цена где-то х2 +-
<[Raiden]> или больше
<[Raiden]> т.е. это другой рынок, где покупатели с другим кошельком. - это основной фактор почему они на столько дороже.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хм вот только последнее время поглядаем на supermicro вместо hp
<[Raiden]> сервис плохой? )
<[Raiden]> У меня знакомый есть котоырй на них ругался
<[Raiden]> чинили ему чего-то долго
<[v-8]_jupiter> Просто в цене ну уж очень отличается)
<[Raiden]> а..
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кстати никто от rhelv destop не использует?
<[Raiden]> На канале убунты? Ну...
<[Raiden]> Спрашивай почаще, моежт найдутся :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та ну может кто сталкивался)))
<Civil> [Raiden]: на канале убунты могут быть люди, юзающие много чего )
<[Raiden]> бывает
<[v-8]_jupiter> Просто интерсно оно реально во всех виртуалках ускорение дает
<[v-8]_jupiter> для видео
<Civil> там типа на работе убунта, дебиан, центось, дома хоть слаку, хоть венду, хоть генту или арч
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: Фиг знает. Н овообще, если заявляют, то может быть. Может пооптимизили как-нить так, как в ванильном ядре нету, или вообще закрытый кусок кода.
<[Raiden]> а может быть добились незначительной разницы , но заявили :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот и интересно узнать. Они как бы говорят что все даже на стороне клиента отрабатывает
<[Raiden]> я могу тольк опослать на какой-нить linuxforum.ru , попробовать спросить. Или сам пробуй. При желании можно и рхел откопать.
<Civil> [v-8]_jupiter: на unixforum.org раньше очень много обсуждали технологии терминальных клиентов под Linux
<[v-8]_jupiter> Пятница)
<shenmue> тяпница
<DimasRosk> Hello World
<baronos> ура я сделал авто идентификацию на канале)
<[Raiden]> что-то тихо тут снова
<shenmue> пятница
<baronos> надо сломать убунту
<shenmue> это сложно
<baronos> это не трудно если не знать как ее починить не переустанавливая)
<[Raiden]> релиз 13 вроде. Только меня дата улыбает?
<shenmue> наверное
<baronos> а там не пятница случайно?)
<shenmue> четверг
<[Raiden]> чуть-чуть не сошлось
<novns> Армяне клёво сейчас с Македонией играли
<novns> 4-1
<baronos> а если я живу на кубани мне надо кубунту ставить наверно
<shenmue> ракетные вышки тебе ставить нужно
<baronos> хех
<hunter-12> всем ку
<hunter-12> кто знает, в 11.10 последняя версия fglrx?
<[Raiden]> Мне не мешает и н в кубани ещё юзать
<[Raiden]> hunter-12: попробуй глянуть на packages.ubuntu.com
<hunter-12> а какая последняя?
<[Raiden]> не в кубани её юзать*
<[Raiden]> )
<hunter-12> в 11.10 881 кажется
<[Raiden]> фиг знает, не слежу
<[Raiden]> ati.amd.com
<hunter-12> просто какое-то время назад в новом релизе фглрх обещали починить совместимость с гномошеллом
<shenmue> скачаешь дрова с офф сайта
<shenmue> делов то
<baronos> да гном шел туго работает еще, после смены темы подтормаживает
<baronos> а в целом мне нравиться)
<Lorgus> мож кому поможет.... сетка... комп на мамке  P8H61-V ну и asus 520 gu ... терялись пакеты между асусом и компом... вставил новую сетевую, не помогло.. под виндой все ок.. под линем ппц... спасла смена MAC адресов... каким боком глючило так и не понял...
<hunter-12> <baronos>, а у тебя дрова какие?
<baronos> нвидиа
<baronos> а версию не, скажу спйчас я не дома
<sid_old> hi all
<hunter-12> как там счас с нвидией дела обстоят? лучше чем с ати
<hunter-12> ?
<hunter-12> <sid_old>, hi
<baronos> думаю да
<hunter-12> у моего друга с нвидией траблы были с разрешением
<sid_old> hunter-12: удачной охоты))
<hunter-12> <sid_old> ))
<baronos> было раз такое я моник а другомц входу на видюхе воткнул и норм стало
<AndreX> hunter-12: а у ати они когдато лучше нвидии были? 00
<hunter-12> по меньшей мере сейчас они работают без нареканий
<hunter-12> и видео с компизом идет
<hunter-12> и кс работает
<hunter-12> и окна без тормозов ресайзятся
<hunter-12> так, на офф сайте дрова посвежее
<Lorgus> hunter-12,  ни разу проблем с nvidia не было...  не повезло наверное
<[Raiden]> Траблы с разрешением это скрее с монитором траблы, отдает как-то криво или ваще инфу не отдает
<[Raiden]> если с 1 видюхой так, то скорее и с другой будет. В общем будем считат ьчто оправдал нвидию.
<[Raiden]> да и не траблы это, а вопрос указания вручную
<[Raiden]> в общем не та трабла, которую нельзя решить
<hunter-12> не знаю, такие траблы не ток у  него были, в списке ток одно разрешение, с открытым драйвером разрешение было нормальным
<[Raiden]> в списке где?
<[Raiden]> хотя не важно. Я бы мог это решить или рассказат ькак.
<hookah> У transmission-daemon нету логов? О_о
<hunter-12> в настройках монитора
<hookah> или я просто туплю и не могу их найти?
<hunter-12> вроде бы так и не решилост, компа у него того уже давно нет =)
<[Raiden]> hunter-12: если имеется в виду гномовский настройщик, то он с закрытыми не пашет. В последней версии там вроде предупреждение появилось с запуском nvidia-settings - не помню.
<User166[web]> привет
<User166[web]> подскажите как сделать чтобы при обрыве впн интернет не работал
<skai-falkorr> User166[web]: обрывай вместе с портом сетевухи
<User166[web]> как реализовать?
<skai-falkorr> заливаешь порт с проводом клеем.дожидаешься высыхания и потом резко дергаешь за провод
<artus> :D
<artus> эпоксидка лутше )
<baronos> это надо как нострадамуса расшифровывать)
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну так я и про эпоксидный клей и имел ввиду
<skai-falkorr> artus: ибо любой другой не выдержит
<[Raiden]> наверное есть где-нить опция отруба реконекта
<[Raiden]> а вас надо бы забанить )
<skai-falkorr> не ну какой вопрос - такой и ответ
<skai-falkorr> artus: луЧше
<skai-falkorr> artus: забыл уже свой неродной язык?
<artus> изыди)
<User166[web]> где в моем вопросе повод для стеба?
<skai-falkorr> а гдето стеб был?был задан вопрос.был дан ответ на вопрос
<skai-falkorr> если недовллен ответом - задай правильный вопрос
<User166[web]> где в моем вопросе повод для стеба?
<skai-falkorr> artus: помоему потциент завис.
<artus> !q | User166[web]
<skai-falkorr> artus: не хватает оперативной памяти для обработки длинных предложений
<ubuntuhelp> User166[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<artus> User166[web], твое пространственное "чтоб при обрыве впн не работал" ни о чем не говорит, клиент ли ты обрываеш, или сервер
<artus> может ты вообще в виртуалке играешся а инет должен падать по всей локалке у провайдера
<hookah> походу последовал совету ская =)))
<baronos> мне кажется он спутниковый инет имел ввиду)
<artus> baronos, крестным знаменем осеняй себя, если кажетцо)
<baronos> хех)
<AndreX> ну как бе телепатов нет и догадываться, что он имел ввиду, не будем
<skai-falkorr> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<skai-falkorr> тут все давно описано
<baronos> **отлучился смотреть футбол)
<alka> Priwet, yest kto w chate?
<artus> alka, транслит запрещен
<alka> U menja wopros po powodu ubuntu cloud, mojet ktonibud otwetit?
<artus> @kick alka не дошло ?
<BPOH> блин
<BPOH> Есть кто?
<artus> !ask | BPOH
<ubuntuhelp> BPOH: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<BPOH> artus,  принял
<BPOH> есть файл запуска для конки запускается только с судо через терменал как поставить его в авто загрузку?
<BPOH> как установить вайфай? на убунту 11.4 гуглил чето удолял обновлял ничего не получается
<artus> система, параметры, автоматически запускаемые приложения
<artus> коньам нафиг судо не надо
<artus> !wifi | BPOH
<ubuntuhelp> BPOH: wifi is Документация по Wi-Fi находится тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs . Также см. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7327.0 , http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=41721.0 и http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=28589.0 точка доступа см. !wifi-ap
<BPOH> artus, файл скрипт там загружаются 4 конфига для конки
<artus> ну и? у меня и 9ть конфигов загружалось, права рута тут причем?
<BPOH> не знаю... я указал файл для загрузки он его не грузит может еще ключь какой нужно прописать?
<artus> BPOH, http://itmages.ru/image/view/298098/204dfab2 все не влезло )
<artus> и уже конкибоксес в автозагрузку )
<artus> BPOH, chmod +x script  делал?
<BPOH> artus, врядли) я не понял что ты спросил
<BPOH> artus, а можешь скрин своего стола с конки сделать хочется на все эти конфиги глянуть)
<artus> BPOH, свойства, права, и галочки на выполнение поставь
<BPOH> artus, стоит галочка"разрешить исполнение файла как проги"
<artus> угу
<artus> BPOH, в какой то момент это было как то так http://itmages.ru/image/view/161953/61aa769e
<toxa> всем привет, подскажите сайт про GUI ПО под linux или ubuntu :) чтоб вот было связано с удобством использования desktop.....
<artus> BPOH, http://itmages.ru/image/view/147950/f797a8f5 а так до этого
<Civilian> torpeda: чем linux от ubuntu отличается? )
<artus> и чем гном\кде от гуи отличается? )
<toxa> ну тем что можно рассматривать конкретный продукт и сборку по уже адаптированую к другому GUI окружению ubuntu
<BPOH> artus, красивый раб стол)) по поводу вайфая, есть какаято команда в терменале может просто он выключен?
<[Raiden]> Никакого линукс нет, ест ьubuntu linux , suse linux , mandriva linux  , lfs и т.д. и все эти вещи разные.
<[Raiden]> )
<BPOH> а черть тоже линукс?
<BPOH> как проверить статус вайфая?
<[Raiden]> toxa: вот наверное сайт про гуи, но вообще вопрос плохой, т.к. тут нету единого гуи http://opendesktop.org/
<Civilian> torpeda: ты задал слишком общий вопрос. Задвай лучше кучу мелких частных
<BPOH> ну  я всеравно всем вам благодарен)))
<Civilian> BPOH: iwconfig для начала
<BPOH> Civilian, wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<BPOH> Civilian, как сделать "on"
<Civilian> BPOH: вообще по-умолчанию где-то в трее висит NetworkManager - потыкай в него
<BPOH> Civilian, тыкал( безуспешно
<Civilian> BPOH: что за карта?
<Sergey_IT> BPOH, бук или десктоп?
<BPOH> Civilian, бук
<artus> BPOH, а моделль мы типа угадать должны?
<BPOH> Civilian, аппаратно индикатор горит
<Civilian> BPOH: какая карта?
<Sergey_IT> так может в биосе отключен?
<BPOH> Civilian, Acer aspire 3690
<Civilian> карта какая? (попытка №3)
<Sergey_IT> искал в инете по данному буку?
<BPOH> Civilian, как глянуть?
<BPOH> Sergey_IT, в биосе включено на винде работает
<Civilian> BPOH: lspci, lsusb и ищи что-нибудь похожее. Обычно в первом
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=w77rLrMtqyM
<BPOH> Civilian, нетворк контролер?
<Civilian> BPOH: скорее всего
<BPOH> Civilian, Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02
<Civilian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BPOH> Civilian,  Благодарю за ранее)) при обновлении драйверов слитает интернет билайновский
<JollyR0ger> кто мне дураку объяснит как сделать так чтобы при включении системы запрашивало пароль?
<Dan`ka> kdm/gdm?
<JollyR0ger> е?
<Dan`ka> gnome/kde?
<JollyR0ger> ммм unix это кде?
<JollyR0ger> ой чо я несу
<JollyR0ger> unity
<Dan`ka> спрашиваю оболочка какая
<only_you> unity - gdm до 11.10
<Dan`ka> попробуй gdmconfig или gdmsetup
<only_you> после 11.10 lightgdm
<Dan`ka> если 11.04
<Dan`ka> лайтдм дико лажить
<only_you> не пробівал
<Dan`ka> я вчера сестре обновила до 11.10)
<Dan`ka> логаут не работает
<Dan`ka> шатдаун тоже
<Dan`ka> ну и ребут)
<Dan`ka> тупо в чорн екран
<JollyR0ger> gdmsetup требует пароль
<JollyR0ger> я в шоке хз какой=)
<Dan`ka> твой
<Sergey_IT> экстремалы )
<JollyR0ger> неа
<JollyR0ger> не хочет принимать
<Dan`ka> ну тогда gksu gdmsetup
<Dan`ka> должен
<JollyR0ger> аппп, может я язык не поменял))
<only_you> Dan`ka: ссзб, что до релиза обновила)
<Dan`ka> Sergey_IT, у меня деб сид + часть пакетов с експерементал... тогда кто я?
<JollyR0ger> о так работает)
<Dan`ka> only_you, я так линукс учу)
<only_you> Dan`ka: виртуалка для того есть)
<Dan`ka> там винда)
<only_you> омг
<Sergey_IT> Dan`ka, это изучение не линукса, а убунты )
<Dan`ka> Sergey_IT, у меня убунту только на одной машине(
<Dan`ka> )
<only_you> Sergey_IT: предлагаешь линукс изучать на генточке? %)
<User871[web]> hi all
<Dan`ka> пробовала арч.. сломала напильник(сил не хватило)
<Sergey_IT> only_you, а зачем его изучать ?
<User871[web]> доброй ночи ребят, примети чайника в свои ряды?)
<artus> User871[web], нет) и так хватает посуды )
<User871[web]> эх... и куда ж мне теперь? эмигрировать?)
<Dan`ka> User871[web], сначала будеш уголь 2 года в топку носить
<ampiryan> изучать лутше имхо на дебианчике и федорочке...
<Dan`ka> User871[web], только потом дадим тетрис розобрать
<ampiryan> !ask > User871[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User871[web], please see my private message
<Sergey_IT> Dan`ka, уголь еще бобыть надо
<User871[web]> как скажите, готов учиться
<Sergey_IT> добыть
<Sergey_IT> купи книжку
<User871[web]> подскажите с дистрибутивом
<Sergey_IT> для чего?
<Dan`ka> Sergey_IT, ах да.. забыла.. генту-стайл(фриибзд-стайл) же
<User871[web]> на арендуемом vps'e стоит freebsd, тк в линуксе не понимаю ничего но хочу вникнуть
<User871[web]> подскажите что ставить на домашний комп
<artus> User871[web], ставь убунту тогда и поговорим
<baronos> бери убунту и изучай ее в виртуалке , создай разделы хдд там учись распределять пилить учить стстему чтоб потом не орать якобы линукс лажа
<Civilian> User871[web]: на самом деле ставь то, по чему проще получить помощь
<Civilian> baronos: человек знаком с freebsd, помоему он уже не будет орать
<BPOH> artus, в автозагрузку ставлю скрипт, закрываю открываю его там нет
<User871[web]> Civilian что порекомендуеш тогда ставить?
<ampiryan> Civilian: вообще-то нет... и сам об этом пишет
<Civilian> User871[web]: я уже сказал )
<User871[web]> Civilian бсд?*)
<baronos> civilian а вроде там написанно что не знает линь)
<Sergey_IT> User871[web], от задач зависит
<ampiryan> User871[web]: ставь убунту. На нее virtual box. В него freebsd и изучай
<User871[web]> задача в основном самообучение и тех поддержка vps'a + aps
<BPOH> artus, бен, бен, это данила ай нид хелп
<Civilian> baronos: не знает линь, но знает бсд как-то же
<ampiryan> да не знает. просто она на vds стоит
<Civilian> User871[web]: ставь убунту в общем, хуже не будет. Потом определишься что не нравится и будешь искать, если захочешь
<User871[web]> Civilian спасибо
<gusev> есть кто?
<User871[web]> ребят и еще вопрос. кто может помочь с запаковкой скрипта петона в стандарт aps
<Dan`ka> как узнать, поддерживает ли процесор виртуализацию?
<gusev> Народ плизз помогите с настройкой Fn keys на sony vaio
<artus> User871[web], канал "петона"
<User871[web]> +gusev платформа какая?
<baronos> гол
<User871[web]> artus спасибо
<artus> Dan`ka, cat /proc/cpuinfo | egrep '(svm|vmx)'
<gusev> Народ прошу помощи уже все перепробовал
<Dan`ka> :(
<User871[web]> gusev платформа какая?
<baronos> а настройка комбинаций в убунту не поможет?
<gusev> Ubuntu 11.04
<gusev> Там нет токого пункта
<gusev> У меня аплет бегает
<User871[web]> не назначишь функционал
<gusev> А эфекта нет
<User871[web]> хм
<gusev> До установки Nvidia дров яркость регулировалась
<Dan`ka> artus, регулярка не верная.. но vmx есть
<Dan`ka> хотя все ок)
<Dan`ka> моя вина
<gusev> Nvclokc и smartdrimer не предлагать не поддерживают мою карту nvidia G210M
<User871[web]> ваио какой
<User871[web]> на оф сайте должно же быть?
<gusev> VPCCW1E8R
<User871[web]> старый ноут смотри на офе
<gusev> Не работают только кнопки регулировки яркости Fn 5/6
<User871[web]> бага
<gusev> Где где смотреть?
<User871[web]> http://www.sony.ru/discussions/community/ru/support
<gusev> Аааааа нид хелп!)
<gusev> Народу онлайн дофига и все молчат
<yurau> gusev: мы, народ. у нас все ок
<yurau> ..почти
<gusev> ))))
<[Raiden]> gusev: а у nvidia-settings нету ключей про яркость?
<[Raiden]> запусти с --help
<[Raiden]> или погугли
<gusev> Реально может кто-нибудь помочь или толкнуть в правильную сторону?
<yurau> у меня вафля перестала включаться и я молчу
<gusev> Ща попробую
<artus> gusev, да пошерсти ты форум уже, если темы нет создай
<artus> gusev, ты тут 1н с таким ноутом
<gusev> Создал ноль эмоций
<gusev> Наверно один Все остольные решают проблему с помощью nvcklok как-то так
<yurau> gusev: просто ноут слишком дорогой
<gusev> А причем тут это?
<gusev> Типо что мало покупают линукс пользователи?
<[Raiden]> сони вообще не часто берут
<gusev_> просто я все настроил кроме подсветки!(((
<gusev_> И видемо моих занний нехватает
<[Raiden]> узнавай коды клавиш и  вешай на них команды
<[Raiden]> но вообще, может и не давать коды.
<gusev_> с помощью xev ?
<[Raiden]> тогда нужна какая-то прога\драйвер
<[Raiden]> ну да
<gusev_> Или acpi_listen?
<[Raiden]> xev
<gusev_> Он реагирует на нажатия там типо таблицы появляеться
<[Raiden]> я не специалит по этому. Найди любое хавту что наверску любой программы на клавишу
<[Raiden]> ну и команду для смены яркости до кучи поищи. Если nvidia-settings не умеет
<[Raiden]> *про навеску
<[Raiden]> файл /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness есть?
<[Raiden]> cat /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness выдает чего-нить?
<shenmue> о ппц секта
<adjtimex> shenmue: що?
<admin-skif-biz> народ. А чем файлы p3t распаковать ?
<shenmue> да контакт опять это (тут сто нецензурных слов)
<shenmue> Файл темы PlayStation 3 -  p3t
<shenmue> admin-skif-biz наверное приставкой
<admin-skif-biz> я знаю.. в убунте только скрипт и тот глючный
<admin-skif-biz> нее.. приставкой это шоб играться.. а мне выдрать оттуда все картинки надо
<shenmue> http://open-file.ru/types/p3t тут две проги да и в гугле еще несколько
<admin-skif-biz> да я уж который час гуглю..
<admin-skif-biz> для линукса только скрипт на питоне
<shenmue> P3T Unpacker P3T Compiler PS3 Theme Extractor P3T File Extension
<shenmue> вообще для такой редкости удивительно что скрипт нашел
<admin-skif-biz> в винде вроде фотошоп открывает и пайнт
<gusman> 1
<gusman> Всем привет! Кто-нибудь может помочь в настройке Fn клавишь на sony vaio?
<gusman> есть кто?
<gusman> Народ плизз помогите кому нелень
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1655062
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1655062
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309533
<[Raiden]> https://ubuntufs.wordpress.com/2007/03/06/special-keys-tutorial-part-1/
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> с гугла
<gusman> Я все это пробовал непомагает
<gusman> Проблемы начились после установки дров Nvidia
<gusman> все спят
<adjtimex> говори шёпотом :)
<AndreX> gusman: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=64210.315 тут искал?
<gusman> AndreX: У меня vaio( но так смотрел
<AndreX> nvidia-bl-dkms с репозитория проекта voria ставил?
<gusman> нет
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-08
<extor> What kind of fonts do I need to install in order to make stuff like ðåãèñòðàö look like regular russian fonts?
<ubuntuhelp> extor! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<azzick> здравствуйте. А такие высокие значения Raw Read Error нормальны? http://picpaste.com/c57d83743da1002e1759c2678575b0f2.png
<azzick> или на raw value смотреть бесполезно?
<Ilshat> привет. можно отключить автомонтирование mtab?
<DimasRosk> Ilshat: http://fine-ubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/04/linux-ubuntu.html
<Ilshat> DimasRosk: спасибо. уже не надо )
<Ilshat> мне бы сейчас узнать, как определить какой диск скрывается под записью /dev/sd?? в udev
<Ilshat> никто не сталкивался волнами на мониторе?
<Ilshat> с волнами
<Ilshat> ниче себе. фонит коммутатор. отключаю. лучше становится
<Lidiya> ***
<Dan`ka> ?
<rapidsp> это неудачный трейс
<Dan`ka> оу.. сочувствую..
<staff_nowa> Всем привет, как на pure-ftpd можно включить логирование ?
<staff_nowa> файл логов есть, но он пустой
<jlewka> Всем привет
<jlewka> помогите скомпилить mplayer2 .... http://paste.pro/5133202 --configure http://paste.pro/5133203 make
<jlewka> причем, раньше, с такой же ошибкой при компиляции у меня падал и mplayer-ua
<markmx> а в 64 битной убунте не срабатывает команда показывания в трее иконок
<markmx> в чем лапшень?
<User768[web]> Hi all
<kyshtynbai> Ку!
<User768[web]> есть чего почитать в виде пдф по 11.04?
<User768[web]> желательно для начального уровня что вроде гайда по установке и настройке
<iaks> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<User768[web]> спасибо
<ilang> привет
<ilang> где можно взять пакет eepc-acpi-utils?
<ilang> и netbook-icpi. в репах найти не могу
<wildDAlex> Люди, может кто подсказать? Из меню Переход пропала ссылка на папку Картинки. Как ее вернуть? Классический Гном.
<wildDAlex> В user-dirs.dirs папка прописана наряду с другими.
<wildDAlex> .config/user-dirs.dirs
<jlewka> млин, подскажите, в чем косяк...
<jlewka> asfas@asfas-desktop:~$ x264 --version
<jlewka> x264 0.118.2085 8a62835
<jlewka> asfas@asfas-desktop:~/Source/Mplayer_v2/ffmpeg$ ./configure --prefix=/opt/asfas/Mplayer2/ --enable-nonfree  --enable-x11grab --enable-runtime-cpudetect --enable-hardcoded-tables --enable-libfreetype --enable-openal --enable-libx264 --enable-libxavs --enable-libxvid --enable-libvorbis --enable-bzlib --enable-libcdio --enable-libgsm --enable-libmp3lame  --enable-gpl --enable-version3 | grep ^ERROR
<jlewka> ERROR: libx264 version must be >= 0.115.
<jlewka> откуда он берет инфу, что x264 у меня старой версии?
<jlewka> x264 0.118.2085 компилил ручками и просто создал ссылку в /usr/bin
<jlewka> что еще надо сделать?
<yurau> минуту
<yurau> у меня не установлен
<yurau> jlewka: у тебя какая система?
<jlewka> yurau, 10.04 x64
<jlewka> yurau, x264 я ручками ставил
<yurau> старый удаля?л
<Whitesquall> jlewka: так посмотри в скрипте configure, где и что он ищет, да поправь руками, если что не так =)
<yurau> jlewka: а зачем такие заморочки - ручками ставить?
<jlewka> yurau, хочу 10битное видео без артефактов смотреть)
<yurau> может в 11.04 все таптоп
<yurau> типтоп
<kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, каким софтом можно на удаленную виндовую машину заходить?
<yurau> kyshtynbai: у меня на ХР tightvnc server
<yurau> захожу прогой Просмотр удаленных рабочих столов
<jlewka> kyshtynbai, remmina хорош)
<jlewka> yurau, ну млин, это не не видно что бы при каждой ошибки сносить систему)
<jlewka> Whitesquall, гениально конечно,  но трудновато(
<kyshtynbai> Спасибо.
<Twill> день добрый :)
<jlewka> мляин, все сломал:)
<adminn> есть какие-нить аналоги Punto Switcher на Убунту?
<mva> >> аналоги
<mva> >> на убунту
<adminn> mva, ?
<mva> adminn: ничего. Мне просто не нравится формулировка вопроса, но вам, новичкам, это по идее простительно
<mva> а так — xneur + gxneur
<mva> только он иногда косячит
<mva> как и пунто, впринципе :)
<adminn> mva, а какая должна быть формулировка?
<adminn> mva, спс
<mva> adminn: "существует ли для GNU/Linux софт, аналогичный по функционалу вендовому Punto Switcher. И есть ли пакеты для Ubuntu?". А ещё лучше — вообще не касаться слов "аналог", а просто описывать функционал
<mva> просто не все имели дело с виндой
<adminn> mva, слишком длинно
<mva> и подсказать аналог непойми чего может быть трудно :)
<mva> adminn: зато правильно
<mva> и, повторюсь, лучше описывать функционал, а не "аналогизировать"
<mva> опять же, повторюсь, не у всех была венда
<adminn> а что он звуки издаёт, когда печатаешь?
<mva> может издавать, может и не издавать :)
<mva> в настройках отключается :)
<baronos> marlin доступен для загрузки уже?
<Civilian> mva: пунта это фигня, переключающая раскладку если слово по его мнению неверное написано и звуком пищит. В целом похожее чтото *neur делают: http://xneur.ru
<mva> Civilian: тебе не кажется, что я его уже посоветовал?
<mva> ;)
<Civilian> а ) проглядел
<baronos> у кого в гном 3 (у меня U-11,10) на верхней панели текст "Обзор - дата - и т.д." сдвигался немного в сторону немного? как можно исправить?
<jlewka> ни когди не понимал смысл подобных программульин..
<jlewka> про neur
<mva> для тех, кто не осилил слепую печать
<mva> :)
<jlewka> ))
<Twill> кто-нибудь на убунту 11.04 сталкивался с неработающим внешним микрофоном?
<artus> нет
<Twill> :( зараза. в параметрах звука ползунок показывающий активность микрофона всегда шевелится. даю буст на микрофон - шевелится сильнее
<artus> ога, есть такой маразм
<Twill> а весь прикол в том, что микрофон даже физически не подключен..
<Twill> а прикол в том, что микрофон физически даже не подключен..
<Twill> artus: а ты этот маразм не победил?
<artus> не, лень)
<Twill> :)
<artus> я лучше куплю нормальную звуковую и выпилю нафиг пульс )
<Twill> про вторую звуковуху я вообще молчу.. она есть, отображается
<Twill> но ничего не играет с неё, даже системные звуки
<Twill> и ползунок микрофона не бегает :)
<Twill> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Twill> !search
<ubuntuhelp> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<Twill> !search не работает микрофон
<ubuntuhelp> Found: etiquette, lsb, help, o4o, selinux, newton, alternatives, effects, ymmv, sleep
<artus> @voice Twill
<AndreX> всётаки надо было у бота гугло поиск включить)
<artus> нафига? гугла мало? )
<AndreX> ну комуто походу мало)
<Twill> вы случаем не про меня сейчас?
 * AndreX честоно признался - да
<AndreX> -о
<Twill> не обращайте внимания..я просто того.. дикарь
<Twill> интересно стало :)
<adjtimex> artus: дай плюсик
<artus> недам )
<adjtimex> ._.
<Twill> artus: мои извинения, за тот бред боту :)
<artus> Twill, бота в приват мучать)
<Twill> а я могу ему пожаловаться, на свою зарплату7 :)
<artus> в приват можеш)
<Twill> :)))
<baronos> в гном 3 стандартном зараза не выходит из системы не перезагружает виснет, а когда тему поменяешь то работает исключительно хорошо)
<baronos> что то я не могу найти инфы, или просто не могу сообразить как дать запрос на поиск. Можно ли изменить в гном 3 текст "Обзор" в левом верхнем углу?
<yurau> Twill: а какая у тебя зп?
<Twill> средняя, для моей деревни.. 34
<yurau> Twill: это нормальная зп
<yurau> в архангелиске менеджеры по туризму 8т в мес получают
<Twill> а я тебе не жаловался :)
<Twill> жестко..
<yurau> :)
<Twill> так ты с архангельска значит?
<yurau> :)нет спб. у меня 23, было 25
<yurau> я на грани бедности
<Twill> хм.. никогда не был в питере, но кажется для культурной столицы, это немного оО
<yurau> у нас обычно зп 70% от московских
<Twill> живем как в риме..
<Twill> скажи, в спб реально трудно на такую зп протянуть?
<yurau> мне на еду хватает. если семья дети то маловато
<artus> харош офтопить
<Twill> artus: вас понял
<baronos> стоит ли качать и ставить дрова нвидии 285 на 11,10 когда стандартно он ставит 280?
<AndreX> а у тебя что то не работает \ глючит?
<AndreX> если нет то не стоит
<baronos> на гноме 3 есть косяки которые описаны в исправлении новых дров
<yurau> baronos: ээ 11.10 еще бета. нечего спрашивать. спрашивай про релиз
<baronos> хорошо
<baronos> кстати, если дрова на видюху еще не поставлены, и я поставлю ядро pae то потом дрова на видео норм. лягут?
<adjtimex> да
<baronos> отлично, спс)
<baronos> драйвер pae лучше установить из консоли без иксов?
<baronos> ой
<baronos> ядро**
<User437[web]> народ, помогите. в чем может быть дело - при загрузке системы пишет осталось 800 мб места на диске.. после загрузки анализатор показывает свободно 2,1гиг
<Amblnb> Свободно 2,1, а доступно 800 МиБ, да и писать может про любой раздел
<User437[web]> <Amblnb>, а почему доступно только 800? куда остальное?
<Amblnb> в резерв
<Amblnb> НЗ
<Amblnb> Это можно как-то отключать, но как неинтересовался
<Amblnb> Здесь как-то подозрительно тихо О_о
<User368[web]> 1
<shenmue> 2
<Escsun> Привет всем
<shenmue> ₴
<shenmue> видно?
<Amblnb> гривен не видно
<daria> привет, не работает микрофон, проблема не в железе, так как с лайфдиска всё отлично работает. микрофон не выключен (muted), в pavucontrol тоже всё вроде нормально, индикатор уровня входа показывает немного статистических шумов, но никак не реагирует на
<baronos> как заставить другой файловый менеджер работать как стандартный?
<User765[web]> ubuntuhelp !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<User765[web]> Neokortex register 123 neokortex@mail.ru
<shenmue> baronos в gconf настройка + автозапуск
<shenmue> тока к примеру наутилус рабочий стол рисует
<daria> решила свою проблему через alsamixer, там можно было тоньше настраивать, оказалось, что у машины два микрофонных входа: задний и передний. передний был не выведен с материнки и считался стандартным входом. такие дела.
<[Raiden]> в убунте сунули пульс, но почему-то не ставят по умолчанию pavucontrol , он впринципе мог бы альзамиксер заменить
<daria> в pavucontrol небыло таких настроек, он не показывает все "каналы"
<[Raiden]> А может и нет
<[Raiden]> ок
<daria> да крайне плачевная ситуация.
<hookah> народ, такая ситуация - есть древний комп с самба-сервером на нем, в локальной сети за роутером. реально ли сделать так чтобы он был доступен через интернет?
<AndreX> Port Forwarding и proftpd
<hookah> AndreX: порт форвардинг на роутере настраивать я так понимаю?
<artus> AndreX, причем тут фтп к самбе ? )
<hookah> artus: ку )да суть не в том что, а в том - как
<artus> hookah, а в чем проблема ? )))
<artus> hookah, разреши на роутере ходить и всех делов )
<hookah> фтп или самба это пофиг, мне главное вопрос - реально ли сделать сервачок доступным извне
<hookah> у роутера внешний ип, у серва внутренний соответственно
<artus> hookah, еще раз спрашиваю, проблема в чем ? )))
<hookah> artus: проблема в том что серв доступен только из локальной потому что имеет ип вида 192.168.1.XX и я никак не раздуплюсь в настройках роутера че с этим делать. он какой-то хитрый
<artus> hookah, или у тя вебморда к роутеру на китайском ? )
<hookah> artus: не, она на испанском )
<artus> hookah, вот жеш) порт-форвардинг, виртуальный сервер , ищи в настроййках роутера и пробрасывай порт на самбу
<hookah> artus: я просто в сетях не сильно много понимаю ) порт форвардинга на роутере точно нет, вирт сервера тоже нет. есть только вкладки NAT и DMZ из того что рядом
<artus> hookah, что за роутер?
<hookah> да orange какойто, Sagemcom Livebox 2 SP
<hookah> такое на нем написано
<artus> hookah, http://josemanuelsp.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/nat1.png?w=499&h=277
<artus> drkflrf kbdt,jrc? rjyabuehfnbjy fdfypflf
<artus> веладка ливебокс, конфигуратион аванзада
<artus> hookah, http://josemanuelsp.wordpress.com/livebox-2/manual-sagem-livebox2-orange/ вобщем осиль уже гугл на предмет мануалов к железу )
<baronos> nautilus %s   - %s что значит?
<hookah> artus: вылетел, комп греетцо
<hookah> artus:  у меня тут склад допотопного железа с глюками )))
<baronos> всё понял
<hookah> artus: то есть NAT это и есть форвардинг? и значит если там указать самбовский порт, то при коннекте по IP роутера с нужным портом будет отсылать на самбу?
<hookah> artus: или я опять туплю? ))
<AndreX> hookah: короче пробуй, а потом приходи с проблемами, предварительно погуглив, всё должно получится если конечно внешний ip не серый
<Twill> нат - это трансляция адресов, т.е. все что приходит на один ип, может по нату лететь на внутренний (серый) ип
<artus> hookah, угу
<hookah> artus: думаю что вроде правильно настроил роутер а как коннектиться-то теперь?
<artus> ну ломишся на внешний ip и на порт который ты задавал в нем )
<hookah> artus: хм, логично. через проводник чтоле? О_о
<hookah> artus: извини за тупые вопросы я реально первый раз такими вещами занимаюсь )
<bop0hz> мужики, что может быть? На хост по ссш захожу -- после авторизации чистый экран, ничего не работает пока терминал не прибьешь. Висяк какой-то.ППолучается логинитья через ssh -t screen половина программ так же в ступо сеанс вводит.
<bop0hz>  Ребут не помогает.
<sharikoff> чтение логов помогает?
<sharikoff> прошу прощения за банальность =)
<bop0hz> чего смотреть? если делать cat -- то виснет. cat file | tail -- показывает
<bop0hz> в syslog вроде ничего не валится
<sharikoff> просто tail /var/log/messages
<sharikoff> запули логгирование ssh  в сислог
<sharikoff> включи дебаг
<sharikoff> или посмтори auth.log
<sharikoff> а то тут бывают посоны.. которые вместо логов скрины постят
<sharikoff> скорее всего дело в днс
<sharikoff> шепчут мне демоны..
<[Raiden]> Чего-то кк-то не резко кубунтойды собирают кде.
<Civil> bop0hz: посмотри какой load avg на системе
<[Raiden]> 4.7.2 хочу
<bop0hz> короче, только сейчас заметил юсб мышь каждую секунду в лог срет http://pastebin.com/EgTj6Bqc
<User064[web]> доброго времени суток друзья!
<sharikoff> bop0hz: отходит или порт коротит
<sharikoff> вынь ее вообще
<bop0hz> далеко она :(
<bop0hz> в понедельник только если..
<sharikoff> отруби усб
<sharikoff> или навешано много на него?
<bop0hz> ничего нет
<bop0hz> и мышь это пережиток от винды там воткнут остался..
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку. Я тут федору бетку 16-ую посмотрел с кде, очень даже ничего ))))
<[Raiden]> Я чего-то не хочу федору и репы там езё тощее чем в сусе
<[Raiden]> щ
<bop0hz> а как в системе мышь прибить можно?
<Nor8> Это да, репы решают
<novns> я тут недавно спорил на сосежнем канале с кедоводами
<sharikoff> bop0hz: http://www.gentoo.ru/node/13945
<novns> про недостоинства и недостатки
<[Raiden]> под сусе сразу билд готов был ,в момент релиза
<novns> так вот знатные кедоводы рассмеялись, когда услышали слово кубунту
<Nor8> novns: ПОбедил по очкам? )))
<sharikoff> bop0hz: http://alexey-m.livejournal.com/18182.html
<Nor8> novns: А счего это вдруг?
<novns> дескать, в кубунту самая худшая компиляция кде за последнюю сотню лет
<[Raiden]> novns: Это ты ещё на канале федоры небыл в жабере. Там самый лучший дистрибутив - федора.
<novns> и неудивительно, дескать, что мне не нравится
<Nor8> novns: Вполне может быть
<[Raiden]> novns: я сравнивал 4.7.0. в опенсусе и кубунте.
<[Raiden]> 1 хрен
<novns> да мне-то всё равно
<novns> просто набросил
<[Raiden]> Ну вследущий раз сначала проверяй, потом набрасывай.
<novns> я уж не стану гоуорить, что мне рекомендовали
<novns> *говорить
<Guest53908> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<novns> какой именно дистрибьютив, но не федора
<[Raiden]> я и так знаю какой- тот каким пользовался рекомендующий
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> какой-то другой редко рекомендуется :)
<[Raiden]> Я бы кедоводов опенсусе слал, по крайней мере тех кто хочет получать нвоые версии моментально
<[Raiden]> *в
<artus> я бы кедоводав на канал кед гнал, и там срачики устраивайте )
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Да, давайте устроим опрос у кого юнити. И всех остальных в бан
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> ))
<artus> [Raiden], ну гном то пока тоже дефолт )
<Nor8>  ДУмаю, лучше новый канал сделать для любителей юнити, а данные сразу отсылать врачу )))
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> sharikoff, дароф
<[Raiden]> кстати, юнити как конечный продукт смотрится неплохо. Пусть он не так сделан как хочется, но... даж с блюром, композит, экспо.. Если в 11.10 делаешь релогин из юнити в гном3 классик или гном-шелл - они кажутся серыми после этой крутой прозрачности с
<[Raiden]> блюром.
<Escsun> прозрачность - не нужна (с)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Нормально, да, но зачем превращать оболочку в аналог фотошопа с кучей хоткеев? )))))
<User030[web]> Здравствуйте, ребята! Подскажите, как можно сделать отключение тачпэда при подключении мышки на Xubuntu 11.04?
<Escsun> User030[web], написать скриптик на баше)
<User030[web]> Я не программист.
<[Raiden]> вот смотрите. Представьте что вы видите обе среды впервые: 1. юнити http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1008/h_1318092161_8867629_cf070395a5.png
<[Raiden]> 2. ГШ http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1008/h_1318092171_3774242_a1ab6f54a2.png
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Фринге первую снрию 4-го сезона, не? )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: да , 4 сезон )
<novns> [Raiden], в одном случае меню с иконами, в другом просто окона
<novns> *окна
<novns> вы уж показывайте окиностал шелла тоже
<[Raiden]> novns: Хм, тоже верно. Сча лен щелкать, но меню выбора программ в гноме менее впечетляющее визуально + закрывает всё пространство
<novns> охренеь, я опечатываюсь
<novns> *иконостас
<novns> не, спасть скоро пора
<novns> *спать
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Юнити на твоих скринах выигрывает джае
<Nor8> даже*
<novns> [Raiden], главное, что оно там удобнее, чем в юнити
<[Raiden]> угу, уменя есть подозрение что многие купятся на внешний вид )
<novns> ну и шустрее работает, кстати
<[Raiden]> novns: да спорно, в новом юнити есть тоже группы и фильтрация.
<[Raiden]> у в гноме надо сначала перейти в режим превью окон, потом переключиться на пункты программы.
<bop0hz> sharikoff: судя по логу мышь каждый раз как новое устройство подключается
<[Raiden]> а в унити 1 клик
<novns> в любом случае, комбинация из меню и панели для самого необходимого - гораздо удобнее
<sharikoff> bop0hz: дык я ж те говорю отруби усб
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кстати, тут увидел ролик, который призван рекламировать убунту, но по-моему, не получился у автора креатифф! )))))   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/what-ubuntu-11-10-great-video/
<[Raiden]> Nor8: угу. Всё вроде бы красиво. Если бы ещё поиск музыки мог как-нить находить cue\image ... А так придется его не юзать.
<[Raiden]> что не страшно, т.к. музыку можно искат ьв плейере, страшн очто это музыкальаня искалка не отключаема.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> В общем я и тут смог минусы откопать
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Чтотам красивого то? ))) Мессенджер один все убил, я уж не говорю про постоянный набор а поиске )))
<[Raiden]> короче ролик красивый, если не вдаватя в такие вот ньюансы.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Хм, про постоянный надор я как-то не подумал. А кстати придется это делать, т.к .в боковой док много не влезет - он уже по умолчанию на полвоину забит
<[Raiden]> ну вы поняли мои опечатки.
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Я ж говорю, не оболочка, а фотошоп какой то, постоянно какие то хоткеи нужно нажимать ))))))
<[Raiden]> возможно показ часто используемого в даше немного сгладит
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Странно что они этого не понимают. Или там просто одни разработчики + тот кому это нравится и руководит. А юзеров ваще никто не спросил.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я тут читал статью, про отказ МС от меню пуск. Там была фраза, что в квикланч внизу может много влезть икон
<[Raiden]> вот тоже самое про док исбранного в гном-шелле или док в юнити я сказат ьне могу.
<[Raiden]> в юнити правда скроллинг есть, но это тоже потеря времени
<[Raiden]> Nor8: я понял, расчет на планшеты и нетбуки. Там если захочешь много программ не запустишь
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> это так, шутка
<[Raiden]> простите за много текста
<[Raiden]> Nor8: У тебя кстати нету позыва поставить уже 11.10 , через 5 дней просто дообновится.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: не поверишь, но его нет ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Подожду уж, там пока неясностей много, как он будет работать в классик режиме и так далее )))
<Nor8> Если что, Хубунту спасет)))
<[Raiden]> ну да. Кстати, над окак-нить сделать скриншот кде с убунтовской гтк темой , рекламы для
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я уже рассуждаю как кедовод
<[Raiden]> про меню пуск если кому интересно. Считайте это не офтоп, а стратегически важная инфа о конкурентах :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.oszone.net/16366/Microsoft_explains_why_they_scrapped_the_Start_Menu_in_Windows_8
<bop0hz> sharikoff: мышь не буянит теперь, но проблема не решилась..
<sharikoff> никто не говорил что проблема в мыши
<sharikoff> я думаю что в днс
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: а я про dna подумал
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: а чо такое дна
<bop0hz> причем тут днс?
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: дизокси рабонуклеиновая асида:)по буржуйски
<sharikoff> интуиция
<bop0hz> днс работает..
<bop0hz> имена резольвятся
<sharikoff> а локальное?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Тут подумалось, твоя фраза про постоянный ввод не совсем верная. В новом даше есть кнопки типа утилиты, мультимедия, интернет
<[Raiden]> т.е. можно пользвать как обычное меню
<bop0hz> локального там нет
<sharikoff> как нет
<sharikoff> hostname нету?
<bop0hz> имеешь ввиду резольвится ли локалхост? :)
<sharikoff> у тя хостнейм явно не задан?
<bop0hz> задан
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Да не суть, все-равно одной мышкой там уже не справишься )))
<sharikoff> в /etc/hosts прописан?
<bop0hz> да
<sharikoff> ну и какой он
<sharikoff> стесьняюсь спросить
<[Raiden]> Nor8: да не , справишся. В обычном гноме меню-интернет фаерфокс. В юнити даш-интернет -фаерфокс
<[Raiden]> *в новом юнити
<bop0hz> я вообще не понимаю причем здесь в моем вопросе днс и хостнейм
<[Raiden]> bop0hz: повтори вопрос
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да и не уговаривай даже, на десктоп себе юнити не поставлю )))
<sharikoff> ты никада не встречался с тем как медленно открывается mc к примеру если имя локальное не резолвится
<sharikoff> по 10 минут
<bop0hz> я такое видел не один раз но тут не то совсем
<[Raiden]> Nor8: да я просто обсуждаю. Новый в общем лучше старого.
<bop0hz> Что может быть? На хост по ссш захожу -- после авторизации чистый экран, ничего не работает пока терминал не прибьешь. Висяк какой-то. Получается логиниться через ssh -t screen половина программ так же в ступор сеанс вводит. Ребут
<bop0hz>  не помогает.
<bop0hz> это вопрос повторил
<bop0hz> на половину пуков сеанс намертв вешается
<artus> ssh -vvvvv
<artus> и смотри чего и как
<sharikoff> через стока v не продрацца буит =)
<artus> ну можно начать с малого )
<[Raiden]> можете сказать, в 11.04 ambiance тема в каком пакете?
<sharikoff> artus: это как с tcpdump
<sharikoff> чем больше v  тем страшнее
<artus> )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: набери если не лень dpkg -S /usr/share/themes/ambiance   - или Ambiance
<[Raiden]> или укажи 1 из файлов в этой папке
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да ну, не интересная тема )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: мне имя пакета надо
<[Raiden]> или у тебя не стоит?
<bop0hz> cat /var/log/ -- таб и виснет
<sharikoff> интеллигентные люди об этом не спрашивают
<bop0hz> к примеру
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: ))
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  У меня нет ее, здесь выбери http://gnome-look.org/content/search.php
<[Raiden]> Nor8: да блин, мне нужно название пакета в убунте )
<bop0hz> причем виснет странно, курсор мигает
<[Raiden]> ладно , сам найду
<bop0hz> но ни на что не реагирует
<[Raiden]> light-themes , нашел
<sharikoff> bop0hz: у меня 2 мысли по этому поводу
<sharikoff> 1.днс 2. частота планировщика или его смена
<sharikoff> http://www.linux16.ru/news/17-news/53--linux- тут написано чуть чуть про планировщик
<gusman> Народ всем привет!
<gusman> Помогите плиз с настройкой Fn keys для религуровки яркости на sony vaio
<bop0hz> еще такая вот непонятная фигня (следите за нажатием клавиш) http://pastebin.com/wuJMAgZU
<gusman> почти все методы перепробовал нечего не помагает
<artus> gusman, непоможем, нет у нас вайо
<bop0hz> gusman: на днях делал такое :)
<[Raiden]> замутил ) http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1008/h_1318095420_4840461_980493115f.png
<[Raiden]> описание в терминале
<adjtimex> страшненько
<gusman> Может у кого еще мысли есть?
<bop0hz> gusman: видюха ати?
<gusman> Nvidia
<gusman> Регулировка яркости работала до установки дров
<gusman> Стиваил из предложеных
<gusman> И сам ставил разницы нет
<[Raiden]> не ставь тогда.
<[Raiden]> в урбан террор сможешь и на ноувау побегать, я думаю.
<[Raiden]> или точнее ставь ,но не закрытые , а максимально свежие открытые
<[Raiden]> Это как вариант
<adjtimex> нуво пока извращение, хоть и работает уже даже 3д :)
<adjtimex> спеков то нет открытых, в отличие от амд.
<[Raiden]> я пробовал 1 из версий чуть нвоее чем в убунте. Смог в урбан поиграть в общем на 8600гтс
<gusman> Не я хочу оставить драва
<[Raiden]> просадки местами были фпс до 40-50, но всеравно играбельно
<artus> gusman, и чего тогда от нас хочеш?
<adjtimex> помощи? :)
<[Raiden]> gusman: можете тебе осилить гуглтранслятор и написать на английский форум?
<[Raiden]> на ланчпад т.е.
<adjtimex> artus: дай плюсик
<gusman> Я спрашиваю может кто сталкивался!
<[Raiden]> или лучше и на форум и баг на ланчпад
<artus> adjtimex, могу только q  повесить)
<adjtimex> artus: не
<adjtimex> +q это для дмая
<lukinfore> баг закрытых дров на ланчпад?
<artus> gusman, никто не ставлкивался, уже 3й день никто не сталкивался
<gusman> ну малоли) Я просто уже 2 месяц пытаюсь настроить((((
<gusman> Скоро глаза на клаву выпадут от яркости(((((((
<artus> шторками завесь)
<bop0hz> для моей ати в vaio под 10.04 вообще проприетарных нету
<adjtimex> bop0hz: у тебя днс тормозит
<baronos> очки одень)
<adjtimex> bop0hz: ping на каждый ответ делает RDNS-запрос, и может на нём подвиснуть
<bop0hz> adjtimex: так то лукапятся на ура
<skai-falkorr> gusman: man grub man acpi google acpi_osi=
<adjtimex> bop0hz: обратные судя по всему не совсем на ура
<gusman> Все это пробовал ноль результата
<adjtimex> bop0hz: попробуй host 74.125.232.18
<skai-falkorr> gusman: пробуй снова.пока не заработает.
<baronos> марлин на 11.04 встанет?
<gusman> И строки в граб добовлял и  в xorg  и пытался привязать через acpi_listen
<gusman> Отличный совет
<skai-falkorr> smartdimmer стоит?
<gusman> Он неподдерживает мою карту
<skai-falkorr> acpi_osi= пустое добавлять пробовал?без шindows или linux
<bop0hz> точно, обратное не резольвится
<gusman> Nvidia G210M
<artus> gusman, ну дык каие вопросы к нам если у тя карту никто не хочет поддерживать? ))
<gusman> Да пробовал и через нвклок прявзу тоже пытался сделать но он тоже невидит маю карту
<baronos> нвидиа 285 дрова ни как не удалось поставить мне(
<gusman> Просто странно то что когда запускаешь acpi_listen и наченашь жать клавиши о показывает коды только клавиш яркости каторые неработаю.А на клавиши звука ноль реакции
<bggooo> Вечер добрый, подскажите пожалуйста в какую сторону пойти поискать инфу для синхронизации данных HHD с переносным USB-HDD желательночтобы служба реагировала на подключение устройства и сразу начинала синхронизацию. :)
<gusman> Как будто религуровка звука не через acpi идет
<artus> bggooo, в сторону скриптописательства
<bggooo> artus, я так и знал :)
<artus> ну а зачем тогда было спрашивать)
<bggooo> Ну может какой нибудь добрый человек мне ответил, слушай дружище я недавно замутил как раз пару скриптов :)
<bggooo> на бери)
 * artus выдал карандашей bggooo
<artus> bggooo, там делов то , udev  на проверку подключения винта и запуск rsync
 * bggooo взял карандаши, поковырял в ухе и пошел просвещаться
<bop0hz> adjtimex: прописал на хосте гугловский днс для пробы, вот что получается. Вроде все ок, но если сравнить общее время, и визуально в первом случае время между шагами несколько секунд. http://pastebin.com/1W4vriX6
<adjtimex> bop0hz: ну хз, юзай ping -n :)
<bop0hz> и опять же основной проблемы это не решает..
<hunter-12> всем ку
<hunter-12> кто знает, почему в 11.10 в юнити вместо отключения или перезагрузки компа может просто выбрасывать из сессии
<baronos> hunter-12: тоже мучаешь 11,10)))
<hunter-12> угу
<shenmue> я знаю
<baronos> потому что это бета)
<hunter-12> обещали в 11.9 каталисте поправить работу гномошелла, теперь панель отрисовывается, но при работе эффектов теней все мерцает всеравно
<hunter-12> и тормоза
<hunter-12> и еще кой-какие артефакты
<shenmue> ати такая ати
<hunter-12> ну то что бета понятно
<hunter-12> ну почему именно
<baronos> у меня норм на нвиди стало после того как я сменит тему)
<hunter-12> кстати, unity --replace тоже выкидывает из сессии
<hunter-12> <baronos>, в юнити или гномошелле?
<baronos> и поставил дополнение на гном шел "выключение" чтоб из системы выходить и экран не мерцает при релогине. и перезагружаеться нормально без зависания
<baronos> hunter-12: гном-шел
<baronos> и меню классное поставил)
<hunter-12> а тему чего сменил, самого гномошелла?
<baronos> hunter-12, ага
<hunter-12> а как поставитьтему в шелл 3.2?
<baronos> hunter-12, на гном-лук все есть и написанно как темы ставить
<baronos> я элементари ставил "марлин - фм, тема метасити, и гном шела"
<baronos> щас правда переставляю 11.10 :D
<User901[web]> Привет всем господа.Нужна помощь. Не могу под своим ником зайти в чат с пиджина Что делать?
<shenmue> сменить ник
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> справку на никсерв поизуай
<hunter-12> так, ладно, пойду в гномошелл эксперементировать
<User901[web]> оооо как я рад что меня видят!!!! Но у меня хороший ник и я не хочу его менять Что делать?
<baronos> файловый менеджер марлин чем то долфин напомнил (наверно всем эсли быть точнее)
<[Raiden]> ник может быть занят, если ты владелец, можеш ьчела скинуть
<[Raiden]> /msg nickserv help
<User901[web]> Я владелец и наверное мой айпи есть у администрации Можно вычислить дату
<baronos> какой ник?
<User901[web]> колобок
<[Raiden]> baronos: только в дельфине есть превью, маска для отображения по типа и по тегам (интеграция с непомук) и т.д.
<shenmue> =)
<[Raiden]> *по типам
<baronos> [Raiden] ну вот я и говорю почти всем :D
<User901[web]> колобок только на латинице kolobok
<shenmue> у меня вообще проблема странная и необьяснимая
<shenmue> у меня всё работает
<[Raiden]> допустим ес ть у меня 3 валлпапера рыжих, ставим тег рыжий. И всё , можем в папке фильтровать по тегу - если мног окартинок или искать поиск по тегу
<baronos> классно
<[Raiden]> делфин это больше чем наутилус
<bop0hz> блин, вот попа, чего делать то..
<User901[web]> так что мне делать Подскажите пожплуйста
<[Raiden]> гномеры вообще стремятся к простоте. Кому-то это нравится, кому-то нет. Я думаю им просто никто не сказал , что сложный инструмент может делать решение задачи более легкой
<stolzus> User901[web]: уже есть пользователь с таким никнеймом
<[Raiden]> а сами они не доперли
<stolzus> User901[web]: я сейчас проверял
<stolzus> User901[web]: возьми ник k0l0b0k. будь мужиком
<User901[web]> так это я У меня запущен пиджин и  с него мне пищут что сообщение не отправляются А зашел я через убунтуточкару
<shenmue> =)
<baronos> наверно новая ветвь развития пойдет юнитиноиды
<shenmue> User901[web] ну так зарегенным юзверам можно сюда писать
<User901[web]> а как писать с пиджина чтоб сообшения отправлялись?
<shenmue> зашел сюда. зарегайся
<[Raiden]> User901[web]: ник должен быть зареган + при входе надо идентифицироваться
<shenmue>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY пароль
<User901[web]> щяс попробую А если пароля нет?
<[Raiden]> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<User901[web]> спасибо буду читать
<baronos> tekka IRC client кто нить юзал?
<hunter-12> так, скачал я тему гномошелла, распаковал ее в .themes/
<baronos> релогин сделай
<[Raiden]> релогин не надо
<hunter-12> а твеак тул всеравно не хочет выбирать ее
<baronos> там надо хитро
<[Raiden]> значит криво распаковал
<hunter-12> там какойто желтый треугольник с ! и поле неактивно
<baronos> дополнение включил user theme?
<[Raiden]> и рибми почитай если с темой идёт
<[Raiden]> д
<hunter-12> нет, где его брать?
<hunter-12> ридми нету
<stolzus> на 11.10 будет третьегнум в довесок?
<[Raiden]> а всё, кажется вспомнил
<User901[web]> Собственно главный вопрос.Скажите господа хочу собрать десктоп с убунтой.Установится ли  убунта без всяких проблем если параметры будут такие AMD 2 x250  материнка  ASUS с nvidea 7050  DDR3 1333
<[Raiden]> речь вообще гтк тему или про тему гномшелла - если второе , то ты вообще не туда скопировал
<baronos> hunter-12: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/gnome-shell-extensions-additional.html только че то сайт у меня сейчас не открывает
<hunter-12> у меня открыл
<stolzus> User901[web]: скорее всего да
<baronos> папку gnome-shell с темой внутри запакуй zip
<baronos> потом через твик-тул откроешь когда дополнение поставишь
<User901[web]> stolzus а почему скорее всего и если можно на ваше взгляд с вашими параметрами что подойдет?
<hunter-12> я уже распаковал тему туда куда надо, но не могу найти, как выкачать это дополнение
<[Raiden]> baronos: я не помню выбор тем гном-шелла в твиктуле.
<[Raiden]> только выбор тем гтк
<stolzus> User901[web]: потому что на всё обычно ставится :) потому и сюда пойдёт
<User901[web]> ну спасибо  Буду брать
<User901[web]> спасибо господа Пойду разбираться с пиджином
<baronos> [Raiden], там есть и гтк, и ниже её которая с треугольником "!" идет выбор тем шела, но она будет работать когда дополнение поставишь. и перезапустишь твик тул
<[Raiden]> baronos: ясно
<hunter-12> <[Raiden]>, есть там такое
<[Raiden]> вот нашел описание http://maketecheasier.com/install-custom-gnome-shell-themes/2011/09/27
<baronos> [Raiden], а можно через рут просто в папку скопировать.
<[Raiden]> да, я так делал, подменял текушую
<[Raiden]> Странно почему они считают что сделали френдли среду.
<baronos> на devinant.com  темы классные лежат я оттуда качал)
<[Raiden]> надо было начинать с документации и настройщика
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> мне нравиться он)
<hunter-12> объясните на пальцах, как вытянуть и поставить расширение user-theme
<baronos> щас погоди
<hunter-12> кстати, а у тебя тоже при затенении мерцала какая-то фигня на экране?
<[Raiden]> выглядеть оно может красиво , это мне тоже нравится.
<baronos> при смене пользователя мигала
<baronos> блин мозила сайт не открывает(
<shenmue> мозила такая мозила
<hunter-12> ну у меня похоже другая фигня, они подделали, но анимация всеравно подтормаживает, артефакты ток частично исчези
<baronos> hunter-12: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme
<[Raiden]> baronos: у тебя 11.10 уже?
<baronos> [Raiden]  ага сейчас с неё сижу
<baronos> только обновился, щас pae ядро ставить буду
<[Raiden]> там лезут ещё окна типа: приложение завершилось...
<hunter-12> <baronos>, нет такого пакета
<baronos> ой погоди
<[Raiden]> или уже ок?
<hunter-12> [Raiden],угу
<baronos> ppa нужен же
<[Raiden]> hunter-12: угу - лезут?
<[Raiden]> а то непонятно вышло, твое угу на 4 сек позже [23:02:48] [[Raiden]]или уже ок?
<hunter-12> лезут
<[Raiden]> ясно
<baronos> hunter-12: ppa:webupd8team/gnome3
<baronos> вроде он
<baronos> гугл хром тоже хитро ставиться)
<shenmue> скачал и клик клик
<baronos> неа)
<shenmue> это хитро да?
<baronos> на 11.10 я имею ввиду)
<baronos> я вот так ставлю хром http://how2.org.ua/art/208
<shenmue> аа
<shenmue> а я скачал и клик клик
<baronos> хехе)
<shenmue> ну вообще то это не хитро а обычная установка с консоли с разруливанием зависимостей
<hunter-12> ну вот как это называется..
<shenmue> hunter-12 не та фаза луны. успокойся
<hunter-12> поставил расширение, перезапустил по альтф2-r шелл, запускаю твик-тул, все равно треугольник
<baronos> а ты его включил?
<baronos> там в гном-дополнениях он появился?
<hunter-12> щас
<baronos> а как сделать в убунту чтоб при руссификации он не переименовывал название папок в /home  на русский???
<hunter-12> терь тема применилась
<hunter-12> глюки остались
<baronos> хм
<shenmue> baronos переименнуй обратно
<hunter-12> baronos, кажется поставить систему на английском, поменять язык на русском, и он спросит, менять ли названия папок
<shenmue> вот вы сами себе проблемы ищите
<[Raiden]> переименовать мало
<hunter-12> baronos, а какая у тебя тема стояла?
<baronos> hunter-12: элементари
<baronos> и ядро пае, может это как то влияет О_о
<[Raiden]> baronos: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs  - создай любые папки и сюда их впиши и автозагрузку проверь на что-нить про update user dirs
<[Raiden]> если есть - отключишь
<baronos> [Raiden]: спс)
<hunter-12> все равно глюки остались
<hunter-12> а вот как отключить в маттере синхронизацию с vblank
<[Raiden]> эхехе
 * [Raiden] хотел сказать что в кедах это просто галка в диалоге , но передумал
<[Raiden]> на меня они плохо действуют, я начинаю их рекламировать
<hunter-12> в компизе тоже просто галка
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Они поработили тебя )))
<hunter-12> но вот куда это запихали в маттере.. а судя по всему проблема именно в нем
<[Raiden]> в дконф или гконф
<hunter-12> не там не там не нашел
<hunter-12> наверно плохо ищу
<[Raiden]> у арчеводов нашел export CLUTTER_VBLANK=none в /etc/profile или ~/.bashrc и ребут \релогин
<[Raiden]> Жаль нельзя совершенно бенаказанно и бесплатно набить морду разработчикам гнома...
<[Raiden]> )
<hunter-12> так, счас попробуем
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1008/h_1318102600_8283403_372185e872.png
<hunter-12> это мы сами знаем
<hunter-12> в кедах ток движок тем окон оксиджен тормозит, если поменять на кутэкурв то все летает
<hunter-12> так, счас попробую релогин
<[Raiden]> мб
<[Raiden]> у меня одинаково
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это для чего настройки?
<[Raiden]> для квина.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Компиз или всего вместе?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А, вообще кубунту
<[Raiden]> ну, можно и так сказать
<[Raiden]> вообще этосвойства квина, по пкм на любом окне
<[Raiden]> да тот же компиз + ццсм в разы френдее чем ГШ
<[Raiden]> Ладно не буду увлекаться коментариями про гуи, а то опят ьстраница текста получится...
<Nor8> Вышла Desura для линукса, если интересно кому-нибудь )))
<only_you> что ето?)
<Nor8> desura.com
<novns> что это?
<only_you> больше игр, хорошіх и разніх
<Sergey_IT> скоро 11.10 выйдет...
<shenmue> не каркай
<shenmue> =)
<Sergey_IT> круто будет...
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Что именно, релиз 11.10?
<Dan`ka> я правильно сделала http://itmages.ru/image/view/299111/8a8ab483 ?
<Nor8> Dan`ka: )))
<Dan`ka> он внутрь не влез :(
<Nor8> Dan`ka: А что ты хотела сделать? )))
<shenmue> ты про хард?
<Dan`ka> прикрутить винт)
<shenmue> да мог и рядом на газетке лежать
<bop0hz> поржал) http://kippo.rpg.fi/playlog/?l=20100316-233121-1847.log
<Nor8> Dan`ka: Если внутрь не влезь, то правильно. Прибей его гвоздями для надежности )))
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/db5f2d9052b5.jpg я правильно сделал?
<Dan`ka> шурупов хватить или надо гвоздями?
<shenmue> не всё внутрь лезло
<Nor8>  Dan`ka: Двух саморезов хватит :-D
<Nor8>  Dan`ka: Только резиновые шайбы найди, вибрацию снизит )))
<Dan`ka> ехь(
<Nor8>  Dan`ka: Что, не нашла? )))
<shenmue> Nor8 ты аккуратнее с советами. а то один тут штекеры питания пидрезал потому что они в комп не лезли
<shenmue> ему в шутку а он это... доверчивый
<Nor8> shenmue: )))
<Nor8> shenmue: Были случаи, что материнские платы мыли и процы прикручивали на саморезы ))) В нете фоток хватает )))
<Sergey_IT> Dan`ka, охлаждения электроники на диске нет при таком закреплении
<User500> !nick ночь
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick \xd0\xbd\xd0\xbe\xd1\x87\xd1\x8c'
<Dan`ka> Sergey_IT, там около него куллер воздух тянет
<shenmue> Dan`ka вообщем проверь не нагревается ли
<Sergey_IT> фотка плохая, не видно (
<shenmue> особенно лучше летом
<User500> !nick dobriy
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick dobriy'
<shenmue> seen или see для этого команда. и обязательно в приват боту
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Если он слэйв, то с чего ему греться то?
<Dan`ka> мастер
<Dan`ka>  /dev/sda: SAMSUNG HD502HJ: 34°C
<Nor8> Dan`ka: Да и так не греется, думаю. Висит он у тебя, а не на подушке лежит.
<Nor8> Dan`ka: Норм, не греется
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, зависит от мощности - она же вся в тепло уходит
<User500> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Dan`ka> Nor8
<Dan`ka> он прикручен
<Dan`ka> к крышке
<Nor8>  Dan`ka: )
<Nor8>  Dan`ka: Не насквозь, надеюсь? )))
<Dan`ka> Nor8, ну как.. там на венте были снизу дырки.. я под них и в крышке просверлила
<Nor8>  Dan`ka: Норм
<Nor8>  Dan`ka: Работает или нет? )))
<shenmue> корпус мелкий такой
<shenmue> я вообще подумал что это пс3
<Dan`ka> Nor8, ну раз я тут и показывает температуру, знач да :)
<Nor8> shenmue: Да не, есть такие корпуса, под оффисные машинки )))
<[Raiden]> если выше комнатной, значит работает :)
<Nor8> Dan`ka: Ну и хорошо, да и температура у него стандартная для самсунга )))
<shenmue> 290 градус
<shenmue> ов*
<Sergey_IT> это мало, должно быть больше 300
<[Raiden]> знакомый писал что у брата на балконе какая-то файлопомойка \ роутер стоит  на старом железе. И короче в жару там хдд грел до 78 градусов.
<[Raiden]> и в общем выжил
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А зимой зато холодный как пломбир ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<zeusik> всем привет, кто может помочь с pwmconfig
<shenmue> у меня тож комп грелся. пока куллеры все внутри не поставил. не знаю кто там чем думал когда комп собирали но там два куллера друг в друга дули и пыжились кто кого
<Nor8> shenmue: Один нужно было перевернуть и все )))
<shenmue> а крепление не позволяло . там тока друг в друга
<Dan`ka> суперклей?
<shenmue> да не там зажимы такие. вообще крепление снял и куллер на решетке над процом просто лежит
<zeusik> доброе время суток, помогите пожалуйста с pwmconfig (((
<Sergey_IT> zeusik, так где вопрос?
<shenmue> я б схему нарисовал. там просто так сделаллно по сути было что горячий воздух внутри корпуса туда сюда 4 кулерра гоняли
<Dan`ka> zeusik, don't ask to ask
<zeusik>  при запуске sudo pwmconfig -> /usr/local/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<zeusik> уже весь форум облазил, ничего не могу сделать
<[Raiden]> видимо имеются в виду модули ядра
<[Raiden]> т.е. дрова на какие-то сенсоры
<[Raiden]> Я ен варю в этом
<Sergey_IT> может железо не поддерживает
<zeusik> сам sensors все отображает и температуру и скорость куллеров
<[Raiden]> видимо это железо не совместимо или модули.
<[Raiden]> или может софтину поновей надо
<[Raiden]> до кучи аналоги погугли, может и есть чего
<Nor8> zeusik: Ты что мониторить хочешь?
<zeusik> софтина самая последняя, из пакета lm-sensors
<[Raiden]> Nor8: обороты кулера менять хочет
<zeusik> хочу уменьшить скорость куллера CPU
<[Raiden]> zeusik: десктоп?
<Nor8> zeusik: Если у тебя амд, то пвм не катит
<zeusik> а то системник после 3000 взлетает как пылесос
<zeusik> intel p4
<zeusik> it8712-isa-0a10
<zeusik> sensors опознал его таке
<[Raiden]> я бы советовал поменять кулер ваще, боксовые кулеры все под 5к оборотов.
<Nor8> zeusik: В биосе включен контроль по пвм?
<zeusik> ага
<[Raiden]> чего-нить с тепловыми трубками и внтилятором 100х100 или больще оборотов на 900-1800
<zeusik> в биосе вообще почти настроек нет
<[Raiden]> и будет тишина
<zeusik> только хардваре монитор
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тем более п4, там вообще вентилятор дикий )))
<[Raiden]> Хм
<zeusik> сейчас проц 36градусов а вентилятор 3013 об
<[Raiden]> под п4 может и не стоит тратиться. Если только 1 вентилятор поменять. Бывают на жидкостных подшипниках и оборотов что бы поменьше
<zeusik> и гудит собака на пол комнаты
<baronos> воо этот ирк клиент юзабельный)
<[Raiden]> можно ещё в 5 вольт воткнуть вместо +15, будет слабо крутиться
<[Raiden]> *+12
<zeusik> вот и я про тоже, что смысла на этом ящике менять куллера нет, а вот обороты бы ему в 2800 и было бы красота, на винде так и стоит
<shenmue> а если 220?
<shenmue> хм кстати а как определить что бага это бага? а не фича?
<shenmue> просто не знаю что писать создателям ппроги что бы не померли сосмеху
<Dan`ka> сказать нам?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: попробуй, потом расскажешь
<[Raiden]> есть ещё вариант резистор впаять. В гугле это всё есть )
<shenmue> если создать симлинк1 на симлинк2 который ведет на симлинк1 и открыть в наутилусе то он виснет .
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, попроси усовершенствовать эту фичу
<shenmue> это бага?
<Dan`ka> в винде експлорер тоже от такоого падает
<Dan`ka> если это на робочем столе прокрутить
<Sergey_IT> рекурсия - страшная штука )
<[Raiden]> я ниразу не создавал симлинки на симлинки.
<[Raiden]> чег ои вам желаю
<shenmue> да но вроде в лине предусмотренно это все. должно было вроде на 40 отправке остановится. или защита от бесконечных циклов. вроде их по длительности 5 секунд всего делает а потом прерывает
<Dan`ka> а не проще смотреть, что мы уже были на этом линке?
<Dan`ka> (я бы зделала так)
<bggooo> Братцы помогите udev нагнул меня раком, уже не знаю, что ему нужно вот тут все http://paste.ubuntu.com/704612/
<bggooo> не хоче выполнять скрипт и все (
<shenmue> из всего это я понял что
<shenmue> ты мой тезка =)
<bggooo> shenmue, ты мне?:)
<shenmue> ага
<bggooo> будем знакомы)
<bggooo> самое обидное, что когда я делаю тест udev он в 250 строчке типа говорит что скрипт запускает, а результата 0 может идти спать?:)
<[Raiden]> хаха [01:17:02] [phiscribe]i need a linux yoda
<Vasylii> Доброго времени суток
<Vasylii> Не знает кто, есть ли на модем zte mf-627 программа по типу коннект менеджера (МТС) или мегафон интернет, но под лин. Очень нужно чтобы модем звонил и писал смски (:
<Vasylii> на huawei есть mobile partner а вот что на zte...
<Vasylii> Понятно (: значит проще найти модем от хуавея
<[Raiden]> коннект менеджера он врятли найдет...
<stolzus> можно погуглить
<stolzus> про зте было что-то
<shenmue> кто не спит? тест
<Dan`ka> я
<Dan`ka> думаю идти спать..
<shenmue> сттоять
<Dan`ka> лежу
<Dan`ka> )
<shenmue> глянь в секте поиск по темам внутри групп у тебя работает?
<Dan`ka> где именно
<shenmue> да в любой группе
<Dan`ka> непонятно :(
<shenmue> в контатке заходишь в любую группу и тыкаешь на Обсуждения. там поиск будет
<amarovita> Это канал про вконтакт? =)
<shenmue> нет об аниме
<Dan`ka> соц сети? нет.. спасибо..
<shenmue> блин вот так всегда. когда надо секта не пашет
<amarovita> Казалось бы, при чем тут Убунту?
<shenmue> можно тысячу причин найти. может поиск пашет но не у меня. из за браузера. из за флеша. из за явы.
<Dan`ka> последний раз, когда я посоветовала человеку аниме, мне дали предупреждение...
<shenmue> но в данный момент не могу найти тему в которой я скрипт оставлял который мне щас нужен а поиск не пашет =(
<shenmue> ладно. сделаю то что помню а дальше соображу
<Dan`ka> спать...ZZzzzzz...
<shenmue> скрипт оО ...ZZzzzzz...
<baronos> как называеться чтука которая вылазит комбинацией ALT+F2
<[Raiden]> в гноме?
<baronos> ага
<shenmue> фенька
<lukinfore> gnome-run?
<[Raiden]> gnome-run наверное
<[Raiden]> мне 1 время нравился gmrun , там совсем другая дописка, 1в1 как в баше
<[Raiden]> советую глянуть
<baronos> Raiden: спс, чудная вещь :D
<shenmue> пока гуглил забыл чо вообще хотел
<[Raiden]> значит проблема решена :)
<shenmue> само собой =)
<[Raiden]> есть более другие запускалки, типа Synapse или gnome-do
<avas> Всем hi
<shenmue> kupfer лучше
<shenmue> не такой прожрливый и страшный
<avas> Есть проблемка - после установки убунты  второй системой Win7 Перестала загружаться что делать ?
<Civil> avas: переезжать на убунту )
<Civil> а вообще тут зависит от того, что ты наделал
<shenmue> нет в списке загрузчика топора? или раздела? или вообще винда не запускается?
<avas> Просто доставил систему на отдельный раздел
<avas> В grubона присутствует
<Civil> avas: если выбираешь, что происходит?
<Civil> какая версия убунты?
<avas> При выборе её в менюшке grub  чёрный экран и опять менюшка выбора grub
<avas> Версия 10:04
<Civil> avas: почему 10.04?
<Civil> это ж десктоп?
<avas> Ставлю на ноут
<shenmue> попробуй в консоле sudo update-grub
<shenmue> и проверить
<avas> пробую :-)
<shenmue> глянь он винду там найти должен заново.
<avas> нашёл
<avas> Думаете запустит
<shenmue> винду? неа
<avas> А что сделать чтобы ?
<shenmue> граб передает загрузчику винды все права а тот уже должен запустить. если конечно не поврежден
<avas> Вот видимо не передаёт раз возврат идёт к меню Граба
<Civil> shenmue: были в разное время баги, что скрипты убунты косячно генерировали конфиг граба, помоему как раз толи в 10.04, толи в 10.10
<shenmue> может загрузчик винды поврежден. как вариант сделать бутеброд. сначала востановит mbr в винде а потом накатать граб сверху
<shenmue> Civil в 10.04 и в 10.10 впорядке все. это топор капризный просто
<avas> ЩА попробуем
<Civil> shenmue: вот хз-хз, помню жалобу от знакомого, что ему при обновлении с 9.10 на какой-то из 10.x релизов убунта в грабе сделала нерабочую запись для венды
<Civil> вот я только не помню, он апдейтился на 10.10 или 10.04
<baronos> народ http://paste.ubuntu.com/704648/ в этом коде есть смещение влевую сторону?
<shenmue> ну при обновлении считать не будем.
<Civil> shenmue: был баг на ланчпаде соответствующий, за давностью не помню. Пофиксили быстро, но тем не менее
<Civil> baronos: на вскидку не видно, ИМХО
<baronos> эхх
<shenmue> baronos что то там левеется вправо на пиксель =)
<baronos> :D
<copyerfiled> всем привет кто неспит!
<copyerfiled> как добавить пользователя в sudoers?
<Civil> copyerfiled: http://goo.gl/r3ocl
<copyerfiled> а спасибо уже разобрался :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/hardware/6846125
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-09
<sever> тест
<ubuntuhelp> sever, Понг понг понг...
<Magik> рребят
<Magik> чем прописывают лирикс-теги в MP3 ? Не подскажете ?
<baronos> на каком языке программирования пишут плагины для nautilus-elementary или marlin???
<User633[web]> Здравствуйте! В чём будет отличие, если установить  приложение через deb-пакет с официального сайта вместо установки из "Цента приложений Ubuntu"? Будет ли происходить автоматическое обновление приложения?
<User633[web]> Ребята, будьте добры, ответьте на мои вопросы: "В чём будет отличие, если установить  приложение через deb-пакет с официального сайта вместо установки из "Цента приложений Ubuntu"? Будет ли происходить автоматическое обновление приложения
<baronos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704744/ в этом коде есть сслыка или путь на иконку?
<xTuMoHx> Хай гайс=)
<xTuMoHx> Подскажите плз сайт, нормальные, про гаджеты, дополнения и прочее прочее для юбунты! Что то типa Chip для линукс
<User707[web]> Есть кто живой?
<xTuMoHx> кажись нету
<xTuMoHx> au reb9t men9 vidno?)))
<User707[web]> Тогда вопрос в пустоту. Где можго почитать о настройке сети в Ubuntu 11 (на русском). Суть вопроса, не получается раздать интернет на компьютеры в сети.
<User707[web]> видно
<xTuMoHx> а така?
<User707[web]> тоже
<mankala> User707[web]: документацию по ufw почитай, там было в простом виде
<xTuMoHx> понятно, згачит не кого нету
<User707[web]> Ссылку можно? Или куда лезть. Пока для меня все ново
<User707[web]> мне ufw ничего не говорит
<AndreX|OFF> User707[web]: http://oss-it.ru/129
<mankala> http://mirspo.narod.ru/firewall.html 8.3.3.1. ufw Masquerading
<User707[web]> Спасибо. Щас изучу.
<xTuMoHx> народ скиньте ссылку на сайты программ и всякой всячины для линукса
<User707[web]> softodrom.ru
<mankala> xTuMoHx: http://sourceforge.net/ https://github.com/ https://bitbucket.org/
<AndreX> xTuMoHx: в гугл сайты програм и всякой всячины для линукса....
<xTuMoHx> И еще как найти список программ в 4 гиговой сборки юбунты?
<mankala> для этого есть пакетный менеджер
<xl1034> Народ, проблема: убунту маскарадит интернет с дсл подключения в сетку, на компах с виндой интернет есть, а на компе с самой убунтой как будто бы и нет! o_O Что это может быть?
<victor0000> xl1034: дрова надо
<xl1034> Эм... на что дрова и почему они вдруг отвалились?
<xl1034> Раньше проблемы такой не было
<victor0000> xl1034: лог?
<xl1034> Какой именно?
<victor0000> xl1034: dmesg
<victor0000> xl1034: /var/log/messages
<victor0000> xl1034: /var/log/syslog
<victor0000> xl1034: ifconfig -a
<xl1034> http://paste.pro/5133270
<xl1034> dmesg
<xl1034> Syslog: http://paste.pro/5133271
<xl1034> http://paste.pro/5133272  - ifconfig -a
<xl1034> А messages у меня нет
<xl1034> Всё, вопрос решен
<xl1034> Глупость была)
<Twill> день добрый. среди присутствующих есть пользователди VMware 7+ ?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<shenmue> uptime 13:27:50 up 15:11,  4 users,  load average: 0.35, 0.27, 0.41
<shenmue> и что из этого время работы компа?
<Bobuk> Есть кто мне поможет?
<Bobuk> аууу
<solvex> !ask | Bobuk
<ubuntuhelp> Bobuk: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Alagos> День добрый. Узнал про команду tasksel в чем ее отличие от apt-get?
<Alagos> !tasksel
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tasksel'
<Bobuk> День добрый, Устанавливаю убунту, пишет: Предупреждение Debootstrap. Предупреждение: file:///cdrom/pool/main/e/eglibc/<имя файла> was corrupt <Продолжить?>  <Отмена>
<Bobuk> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=168912.0
<Bobuk> День добрый, Устанавливаю убунту, пишет: Предупреждение Debootstrap. Предупреждение: file:///cdrom/pool/main/e/eglibc/<имя файла> was corrupt <Продолжить?>  <Отмена>
<Bobuk> День добрый, Устанавливаю убунту 8.04.4, 9.04, 10.10, во всех пишет: Предупреждение Debootstrap. Предупреждение: file:///cdrom/pool/main/e/eglibc/<имя файла> was corrupt <Продолжить?>  <Отмена>
<shenmue> deja vu
<solvex> Bobuk: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=137954.0
<solvex> Bobuk: и не флуди
<Bobuk> Я же говорю, у меня нету DVD-ROM дисковода
<solvex> не важно
<solvex> возможно привод сдох уже
<Bobuk> Ну а что делать то?
<solvex> нормально записать образ
<Bobuk> То есть если я прожгу ДВД, то он будет читаться на CD дисководе?
<solvex> нет
<Bobuk> solvex: Как? уже раз 15-20 записывал, та же проблема
<solvex> на одном приводе записывал?
<solvex> и на однойболванке?
<Bobuk> Нет
<Bobuk> Было 3 диска, писал с одного компа, устанавливал н другой
<Bobuk> так как на другом компе ОС нет
<solvex> все 3 писал на одном компе?
<Bobuk> ну типа диск отформатировался...
<shenmue> качай с торрента. потом с лайва поставь граб и закинь образ на хард. с граба оббраз запусти
<solvex> shenmue: ты жесток
<solvex> чел не понимает даже что у него возможно кривой CDROM )
<Bobuk> <shenmue> нубу подробнее можно объяснить?
<Bobuk> )
<solvex> а тут такая жесть )
<Bobuk> СД рум не кривой, проверял диск..
<shenmue> вообщем. образ ос всегда качай через торрент. после прожги болванку и сверь контрольнуюю сумму. когда запустишь диск не забуть диск на проверку запустить
<Alagos> Если кто то вспомнил что такое tasksel и чем он отличается от apt-get - напишите мне об этом :)
<Le9i0nx> Bobuk: ставь из инета
<solvex> тогда возможно кривой там где ставишь
<shenmue> Alagos man тебе поможет
<solvex> Alagos: ну гугл сказал что это визуальный консольный пакетный менеджер
<Bobuk> <shenmue>, с торрента и так качаю, еще одно: как сверить контрольную сумму?
<shenmue> !md5
<ubuntuhelp> MD5 — 128-битный алгоритм хеширования. Часто используется для проверки подлинности файла. Как проверить скачанный ISO файл см. на http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto и http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Alagos> Ман уже читал, но так и не понял чем он от апт-гет отличается...
<solvex> Alagos: а запускал?
<Bobuk> UbuntuHelp, спасиб)
<shenmue> Alagos в fpt есть коровья супер сила
<shenmue> apt*
<Le9i0nx> Alagos: http://guruadmin.ru/page/komanda-tasksel-v-debian-ubuntu-ustanovka-gruppovyh-paketov-po-v-odin-klik
<Bobuk> Народ, а где md5 суммы взять от образа?
<shenmue> на фтп убунты
<Bobuk> в каком месте, я чот не замечал...
<Alagos> капец...
<Alagos> Тасксел - графический :)
<Alagos> Спасибо за подсказки
<shenmue> Bobuk какая версия?
<Bobuk> 10.10...
<AndreX> Bobuk: ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Bobuk> AndreX: А куда дальше?
<AndreX> а никуда, ступил я
<shenmue> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<shenmue> файл md5sums
<AndreX> можно тут взять ftp://ftp.yandex.ru/ubuntu-cdimage
<Bobuk> Всем спасибо, извините за глупые вопросы, пока и удачи =)
<pahan> привет такая проблема, на нетбуке когда вставляю или достаю питание яркость уменьшаеться постоянно, как это поправить?
<Alagos> Как сбросить все настройки ubuntu на дефолтные?
<Alagos> И где можно взять список пакетов в убунту по умолчанию? :)
<mankala> Для пользовательских настроек проще создать новый аккаунт. По умолчанию можно поставить/переустановить пакет ubuntu-desktop.
<Alagos> Спасибо
<AndreX> чтобы не приходилось ничего сбрасывать, лучше не делать того, чего не понимаеш
<skai-falkorr> dpkg-reconfigure
<Alagos> Еще вопрос. Если примонтировать пользовательскую папку отдельно, и делать бекап через dd то /home нужно отмонтировать будет или с ним вместе копировать все?
<skai-falkorr> а нафиг тебе дд?
<skai-falkorr> юзера забекапить мона просто перенеся хомяк
<skai-falkorr> настройки подхватятся
<victor0000> Alagos: gconftool-2 --shutdown && mv ~/.gconf/apps/panel ~/.gconf/apps/panel1 && pkill gnome-panel
<Alagos> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Ресурс временно недоступен
<skai-falkorr> victor0000: по твоему убунта состоит только из панели?
<Alagos> Мде...
<Alagos> Я имел ввиду все настройки :)
<Alagos> Вот сейчас у меня косяки какие то со списком обновляемых пакетов, сбросив панель я полюбому решу проблему :)
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: вот дпкг-реконфигурь все
<Alagos> А сколько раз сбрасыпать нужно?
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: пишет что процесс чем то занят...
<Alagos> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Ресурс временно недоступен
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: а ты про судо слышал?
<Alagos> Судо? Нашальнике... Мая судо вписывай, но ошибка получай...
<Alagos> Оно же пишет не отсутствие прав на выполнение, а что оно занято чем то...
<skai-falkorr> ну знач посмотри что у тя запущено из дпкг
<Alagos> В том то и дело, что ничего :)
<Civil> Alagos: lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<Alagos> sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<Alagos> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: укажите пакет, который нужно перенастроить
<Alagos> skai-falkorr:  так какой пакет указывать-то?
<AndreX> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a
<AndreX> должно переставить почти всё
<Alagos> А конфиги обнуляться?
<skai-falkorr> не обнулятся.а сбросятся
<Alagos> Спасибо, уже пробую
<Alagos> Расскажите, кто как систему бекапит?
<Alagos> Список установленных пакетов и конфиги из домашнего каталога?
<Chyngishan> всем привет =)
<Civil> Alagos: lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: в хомяке важные настройки в бекап.а пакеты - я пользую почти дефолт.мне пофиг
<Alagos> Civil: спасибо, сделал и прибил процесс по PID-у
<Alagos> Спасибо, заработало :)
<yurau_> Alagos: я бэкаплю скачанные и созданные файлы. копирую на ноут домашние папки после установки/обновления дистра.
<yurau_> до установки. еще завел убунту ван для нескольких папок
<Alagos> Я вот думаю, есть ли смысл выносить /home на отдельный раздел, как на работе сделано, или просто тестить разное УГ на виртуалбоксе? :)
<Alagos> yurau_: а сколько там места бесплатно выдает?
<skai-falkorr> 5гб
<yurau_> Alagos: лучше как у меня в отдельном разделе. можно несколько систем юзать с разными пользователями с тойже папке home
<Alagos> ничего себе... мне с головой хватит
<copyerfiled> есть какиенибудь проги для синхронизации с телефоном, контакты снхронизировать например?
<Alagos> yurau_: про ubuntu one спасибо, я его давно тестил - было не удобно...
<yurau_> Alagos: у него скорость маленькая, для небольших файлов самое то.
<yurau_> copyerfiled: дропбокс, убунтуван
<Civil> Alagos: просто ради любопытства, а кто зохавал файл?
<Alagos> Civil я так и не понял, скорее всего оно не смогло в прошлый раз обновится и залочило процессом файл... И не отпустило :)
<skai-falkorr> yurau_: 4.2 же
<skai-falkorr> yurau_: я на 10мегабитке спокойно разгонял до 10 мегабит
<yurau_> у меня тормозило, сколько не знаю
<copyerfiled> yurau_: а как убунтуван установить? :(
<yurau_> copyerfiled: https://one.ubuntu.com/downloads/
<yurau_> copyerfiled: в синаптике поиском
<baronos> вот не плохое облако да и 10 гигов дают)) https://minus.com/
<baronos> и для дройда приложение есть
<yurau_> для убунтуван я еще устанавливаю ubuntuone-indicator http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/ubuntu-one-indicator-applet-gets-a-ppa/
<baronos> мне гугл как синхронизатор нравиться для андройда
<yurau_> baronos: когда упадет гугл вся экономика встанет
<baronos> не без этого
<alexmlw> может кто подскажет? http://pastebin.ru/vPgwbJR9/
<alexmlw> ubuntu 10.04
<Le9i0nx> alexmlw: luaconf.h:275:31: error: readline/readline.h: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Le9i0nx> luaconf.h:276:30: error: readline/history.h: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Le9i0nx> readline/readline.h:
<alexmlw> readline стоит
<Le9i0nx> исходников нету
<alexmlw> dev попробую
<Le9i0nx> или dev пакетов
<Le9i0nx> вообще сначало зависимости можно было посмотреть по сборке у соответствующего пакета
<alexmlw> готово Le9i0nx растерялся и забыл (давно исходники не собирал)
<Le9i0nx> ))
<UNIm95> Спасибо убунте
<UNIm95> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<UNIm95> ноут как у меня)
<Es6> А где конфиг Evince?
<yurau_> Es6: dpkg -L evince
<Es6> yurau_: не получается найти :-)
<yurau_> я и работать за тебя буду?
<yurau_> смотри xml или shemas файлы
<lukinfore> а оно не gconf юзает?
<Es6> yurau_: ни в коем случае, просто там описаны файлы чего куда после распаковки, а мне нужен который в домашнем каталоге
<Es6> lukinfore: а что тогда не будет файлика?
<lukinfore> Es6, мб хз гугл
<Es6> на вскидку гугл молчит :-)
<Ilshat> привет. есть кто? не могу подружить убунту со сканером
<shenmue> это плохо
<Ilshat> угу
<shenmue> когда общаются с неодушевленными предметами и пытаются их подружить
<solvex> Ilshat: в чем проблема то?
<Ilshat> sane-find-scanner находит. а scanimage нет
<solvex> Ilshat: sane?
<solvex> ставь xsane
<Ilshat> поставил. не видит
<solvex> у меня с кэноном та же трабла была
<Ilshat> у меня hp
<solvex> Ilshat: простое сканирование видит сканер?
<solvex> Приложения - Графика
<Ilshat> ниче не видит. только sane-scan-finder
<Ilshat> но не факт. что sane-find-scanner* работает правильно.
<solvex> lsusb?
<Ilshat> он мою вебку видит как сканер
<Ilshat> в lsusb tcnm crfyth
<Ilshat> есть там сканер
<solvex> дальше подсказать не могу :(
<solvex> просто у меня установкой xsane решилось
<pahan> кто знает аплет
<pahan> состояние батареи
<pahan> взамену gnome-power-manager
<yurau_> pahan: а что не нравится?
<pahan> клюк один, с яркостью подсветки
<pahan> вставляю провод уменьшает яркость, достаю опять уменьшает
<alexmlw> xfce4-power-manager
<pahan> alexei, а аплет там будет с gnome работать?
<alexmlw> непробовал
<pahan> ща узнаем
<pahan> alexei, спасибо вроде что надо
<alexmlw> нз)
<[Raiden]> rc вышло
<[Raiden]> ку
<skai-falkorr> пока не вышло
<pahan> как сделать чтобы при выходе из спящего режима не спрашивало пароль??
<[Raiden]> В скринсейвере включить
<[Raiden]> наверное
<[Raiden]> сча незнаю, сред много развелось, в гном2 была кнопка вроде в настройке скринсейвера
<pahan> не там я отключил
<[Raiden]> вот кстати какой вред нанесла каноникал своим юнитии гном своим разделением на фаллбэк и гном-шелл - стало сложней отвечать на вопросы.
<AndreX> это решается терминалом
<pahan> AndreX, а конкретней
<AndreX> тока нужно знать за какую фичю в де отвечает та или иная команда
<pahan> пишут gconf-editor /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock/
<pahan> но там пусто
<pahan> хотя я снес тока что этот менеджер
<AndreX> а поробуй автологин поставить, ну чтобы запрос пароля не появлялся при логине, может и при выходе из спячки тоже перестанит просить
<SergeyIT> не должно
<pahan> се решил, там деза была
<pahan> пишут gconf-editor /desktop/gnome/lockdown/disable_lock_screen
<pahan> что надо
<AndreX> true/false вродь
<pahan> ну да
<baronos> понравился мне гном 3, и настраивать его не сложно, и с дополнениями уже не кисло)
<[Raiden]> Не сложно?
<[Raiden]> Ну да, если всю жизнь настраивал например виндовс исключительно через реестр, то да, будет привычно и несложно
<[Raiden]> гном3 не сложен или даже примитивен, если не лезть никуда. Если понадобится опция или перенастройка - возвращаемся в каменный век.
<[Raiden]> вырвалось )
<baronos> хехе)
<andrey_> почему у меня в vboxe unity не работает, в версии 11.04, vbox последний
<AndreX> включи 3д
<andrey_> 3д ускорени включено
<[Raiden]> и дрова гостевы поставились без ошибок?
<andrey_> не помню, давно ставил, щас еще раз попробую
<[Raiden]> я бы ещё советовал использовать самый свежий вбокс
<andrey_> у меня последний
<[Raiden]> простите за офтоп, но звук очень нравится :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUOzH4R-_oA
<andrey_> писало что то про kernel headers not found а так вроде без ошибок
<andrey_> во заработало) у меня стояли аддоны от 4.1.0 поставил от 4.1.4
<solvex> [Raiden]: звук относительно видео запаздывает :(
<solvex> [Raiden]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0D2o8F2MOuI вот :) тоже извините :( не смог удержаться
<[Raiden]> solvex: ))
<[Raiden]> solvex: отлично )
<solvex> ^)
<solvex> :)
<alexmlw> solvex, там даже мелодия из марио есть )
<solvex> там концовочка шикарная )
<pahan> не работает wify на ноуте с network-manager, пишет устройство не готово, что делать?
<solvex> alexmlw: да )
<solvex> alexmlw: трубы сантехнические
<solvex> alexmlw: без марио никак
<alexmlw> точно, смотрел на ютубе концерт синих людей из интела они тоже на трубах играют
 * solvex запустил еще раз
<pahan> что вы смотрите?
<solvex> если что в субтитрах пишется название песни
<solvex> Crazy Train я так и не понял что это
<solvex> pahan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0D2o8F2MOuI
<solvex> pahan: вообще удалить nm
<solvex> жуткая херня
<pahan> solvex, есть аналог с удобным аплетом?
<solvex> ты убунту поставил или оффтопик? :)
<pahan> ну убунту
<solvex> !wifi
<ubuntuhelp> wifi is Документация по Wi-Fi находится тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs . Также см. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7327.0 , http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=41721.0 и http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=28589.0 точка доступа см. !wifi-ap
<pahan> мощно
<Umren> yo
<Umren> что то тихо, все по лавкам у подъездов? xD
<shenmue> я борюсь с пираством в интернете
<Umren> видимо до сих пор никто зарегить ник не может
<shenmue> плечом к плечу =)
<Umren> печально
<Umren> shenmue: за это платят?
<shenmue> неа
<Umren> занятся нечем? )
<shenmue> щас второй диск прожгу и пойду в гости хавать
<AndreX> а я думал ты сайты с пирацким офтопиком на гугле лочиш
<Umren> деньги за фильмы михалково с трекеров выпрашивает =)
<shenmue> у меня много чего просили скачать но усатогово ниразу
<shenmue> http://cs11009.vk.com/u73074407/-6/x_7c269c23.jpg моя авка оО
<shenmue> интересно зачем указывать размер буффера при записи?
<Offoffoff1> shenmue: а что было 17.04.2009?
<shenmue> торрент ру закрыли за то что на сайте был пирасткий контент
<User306[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<User306[web]> !search ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Found: ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, selinux, oss, webchat, themes, browsers, vsftp, mp3, moblock, tb1.5
<User306[web]> !search mp3
<ubuntuhelp> Found: cue2mp3@flac2mp3, flac2mp3, flac2ogg@flac2mp3, xine, mp3-also, exaile, audacious, totem, banshee, players
<User306[web]> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<AndreX> User306[web]: бота мучаем в приват:)
<User704[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<baronos> пришло время ставить кубунту 11,10
 * Amblnb думает ещё не пришло время перебивать ОСь на 12,04
 * AndreX думает что кубунту не от мира сего
<Nor8>  Когда у нас 11.10 выходит то, завтра?
<[Raiden]> 13
<[Raiden]> сча rc
<[Raiden]> нет ничего лучше обновления 13 числа.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Скачаю 14-го )))
<AndreX> ешоб пятница была бы
<[Raiden]> к сожалению пятница 14 число. Немног опроманулись )
<[Raiden]> х
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Поставил себе дезуру, хоть и закрытая бетка, но приглашение почти сразу пришло))) Мелочь, а приятно. Правда игр пока кот наплакал )))
<[Raiden]> я сча обновляюсь. do-releade-upgrade сама отключила репы сторонние в которых нету пакетов для онеирка, в которых есть - оставила.
<[Raiden]> и написала что можете включить потом
<Nor8> AndreX: А что тебе пятница 13-го дает, +3 к мане и +2 к подвижности?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: это из кино
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да хоть из мультфильма ))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не дает это ничего ровным счетом ))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А то с этим мистическим истолкованием чисел и дат математику  запретят )))
<Nor8> Скоро*
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Мол, физ-ра и труд, ну и писать немного с почитать, и хватит! ))))
<AndreX> не незапретят, учёные не так суеверны
<[Raiden]> вообще я на чистую люблю, с возвратом настроек. Но эту версию решил обновить
<baronos> [Raiden]: на кубунту 11,10 уже стоит кде 4,7?
<[Raiden]> да, 4.7.1 и на канале кубунты мне сказали что 4.7.2 придет обновлениями
<Nor8>  Релиз если стабильный будет, то может перееду на 11.10
<baronos> отлично) щас буду диск откусывать под неё)
<Nor8> Не дожидаясь финала
<[Raiden]> уже процесс настройки пакетов
<[Raiden]> лучше подождать релиза конечн. Какие-то критичны ебаги могут быть
<[Raiden]> внезапные
<Escsun> а я посмотрю убунту 10.10 ))
<Nor8> )))
<Escsun> — Поддержка мультитач.
<Nor8>  Escsun: Боюсь, что после 8.04 ты ослепнешь от такой красоты )))
<Escsun> надеюсь что оно работает )
<Escsun> Nor8, да ну)
<Escsun> The requested URL /10.10/ubuntu-10.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso was not found on this server.
<Escsun> ррр
<[Raiden]> да ты извращенец
<Escsun> я убунту все равно ставить не буду
<Nor8>  дебианщики так консервативны )))
<Escsun> дык я не дебианщик )
<Escsun> ну и скорость 2 мегабита ..
<Escsun> ох уж этот циклон (
<Nor8> А, точно, арчер ))) Но не суть ))
<stolzus> а что такое? 10.10 - лучший релиз убунты
<[Raiden]> это ваше имхо
<stolzus> а твоё какое? :)
<[Raiden]> я уже не помню где раскладка глючила и падал калькулято рв релизе, толи в 11.04 толи 10.10 , но смысл в том, чот они примерно одинаковые.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> говорю как юзер убунты начиная с 7.04
<[Raiden]> те что лтс получше
<stolzus> 10.04 прелестна :) но там искаропки нет юсб_модесвитч :)
<[Raiden]> более-менее проблемы и обновления прекращают сыпаться через месяц-три после релиза.
<[Raiden]> 93 ника однако, думаю вв день релиза всетаки перевалит за 100
<[Raiden]> упс , уже 92
<stolzus> сглазил
<[Raiden]> ваще глюк с раскладкой которая сама рендомно переключалась и быстро, это был глюк тогдашней версии гнома, неконкретно убунты. И ту тполучается интересный вопрос, включать предыдущий релиз или текущий. Оба решения имеют плюсы и минусы :)
<[Raiden]> И впринципе лучше текущий + обновление критической фигни по мере багрепортов. Мне например хочется свежий софт иметь.
<[Raiden]> и короче поэтому для меня лучшая версия убунты - текущая.
<[Raiden]> )
<stolzus> тоже этим страдаю
<stolzus> новизна важнее стабильности :)
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем смотря где. Если бы был комп приносящий деньги или как часть работы , там бы стоял лтс без вариантов. Аптайма ради и т.д. А на десктопе все это менее критично, новая фича предпочтительней.
<stolzus> ага. каждому своё
<[Raiden]> *на домашнем десктопе по крайней мере ) И если чел готов к некоторой возможной возне.
<stolzus> хотя на сервак я бы может поставил дебиан
<[Raiden]> мб
<Alagos> Кто каким мессенджером пользуется в убунте?
<Alagos> Особенно интересует кто каким мессенджером пользуется для jabber
<^DEMOSS^> Бида случилась
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl:  почему то перстало редиректить vhost  в папку
<^DEMOSS^> что это может быть ? (
<^DEMOSS^> http://tvoikupon.ru     \   http://web-cloud.ru
<yurau> Alagos: ja pidgin
<markmx> что-то как то не пашет суспенд и гибернация в 64битно убунте на Asus N53Sv в какую сторону копать?
<markmx> в нете тока с видяшками были траблы =) у меня же с видяшками норм а вот спать ноут не хоц чота
<AndreX> а свап есть
<[Raiden]> как програмка зовется для чистки пакетов, типа deborphan только которую для убунты\гнома писали?
<solvex> apt-get autoremove?
<[Raiden]> не
<AndreX> BleachBit
<[Raiden]> Ну да, вариант.
<AndreX> GtkOrphan
<[Raiden]> видимо это был gtkorphan
<[Raiden]> ага
<AndreX> редко такими тулзами пользуюсь, поэтому трудно вспоминаются
<Alagos> yurau: Я тоже им, но он иногда очень странно себя ведёт :)
<Alagos> yurau: Но по сравнению с емпати :) Он мего! :)
<baronos> [Raiden] под каким браузером в кде сидишь?
<markmx> Андрекс - есть, 8 гигов аж =)
<AndreX> markmx: мм, ну тогда не знаю )
<yurau_> простой вопрос. как включить компиз чтоб после перезагрузки работал?
<markmx> лан... =) все равно как стационарник юзаю его, не вломак вырубить
<[Raiden]> baronos: фф
<baronos> [Raiden] вот мне хром под кде вообще не нравиться, на фф есть синхронизация с гуглом?
<markmx> pfdnhf kjub ukzye xnj nfv d cecgtylf[ ghjgbcsdftncz gjxtve yt dshe,ftncz jy
<markmx> fnj ctlyz e;t dkjvfr xjnf
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<markmx> блин =)))))
<markmx> лан неважно
<[Raiden]> я не пользую этот сервер гугла, предпочитаю xmarks
<[Raiden]> сервис*
<baronos> есть в сети онлайн переводчик для такого письма?)
<Nor8> markmx: пешы исчо ))))
<AndreX> http://raskladki.net.ru/
<AndreX> для забывчивых ткнуть 1 кнопку
<gusman> Народ вопрос у кого-нибудь было такое что при открытии нового окна яркость монитора устонавливаеться на максимум?
<yurau_> помогите запустить огонь на закрытие окна
<gusman> люди добрые помогите!)
<Escsun> !ask | gusman
<ubuntuhelp> gusman: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Mizrail> всем привет)
<gusman> У кого-нибудь было такое что при открытии нового окна яркость монитора устонавливаеться на максимум?
<lukinfore> gusman, любого окна?
<gusman> да вообще любого или запуск приложения
<gusman> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=169785.0  вот мой краткий пост
<gusman> Может удалить power-manager ?
<gusman> Может дело в нем?)
<Mizrail> а может у тебя моник сам это делает) у Asus есть такая технология
<gusman> У меня ноут sony
<gusman> Может моник и асус))))
<gusman> незнаю даже куда копать
<Mizrail> повер менеджер регулирует тебе питание на ноуте) посмотри настройки... там можно настроить яркость монитора и повышение яркости
<gusman> Он у меня неригулирует яркость
<Mizrail> ну не только, еше отключение яркости смонитора, замедление жестких дисков ...
<Mizrail> странно...
<gusman> Это из-за дров Nvidia
<Mizrail> ну так снеси их) ты же не играешь на буке
<gusman> нет неукого идей?
<SergeyIT> gusman, так быстро снес?
<gusman> Не я неудалял)
<Mizrail> Да снаси, не парся) переустановка ни кому не машала)))
<[Green]> sharikoff[away]: тут?
<gusman> Это слишком радикально)
<yurau> gusman: поставь вторую систему паралельно. там экспериментируй
<SergeyIT> можно просто с лайва глянуть
<yurau> ктон юзает screenlets?
<yurau> у меня аплет системный монитор выходит как черный квадрат
<yurau> инструкция есть но это не помогает http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/FAQ#Why_are_there_black_boxes_around_all_my_screenlets.3F
<SergeyIT> yurau, сноси дрова ))
<yurau> SergeyIT: я тоже так подумал
<yurau> у мя нвидия 270. есть посвежее
<yurau> SergeyIT: или пересустанавливай систему :)
<SergeyIT> ну так - гильотина всех спасет ))
<yurau> SergeyIT: главное на ноуте запускается нормально. там  интел
<yurau> может какой-то эфект надо включить?
<SergeyIT> может эффекты вообще выключить?
<yurau> или так :)
<yurau> пойду поставлю свежий драйвер, сломаю машину.
<yurau> что-то тихо на канале
<[Raiden]> никто не сталкивался с ноувеау?  Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<yurau_> [Raiden]: а что обычный драйвер не подойдет?
<[Raiden]> пойдет, но вопрос не про него
<yurau_> пропиертарный
<yurau_> [Raiden]: сложный вопрос. поищи на англ форуме или на форуме разрабов драйвера
<[Raiden]> попробую
<yurau_> [Raiden]: тут кое-что http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/glxgears-error-couldnt-get-an-rgb-double-buffered-visual-427461/
<yurau_> [Raiden]: вот возможно правильный ответ http://www.starnet.com/xwin32kb/Couldnt_get_an_RGB_Double_buffered_Visual
<yurau_> [Raiden]: еще нагуглить? или хватит?
<yurau_> не молчи)
<[Raiden]> Хватит, думаю не то, должно без переменных работать
<shenmue> тут вопрос интересный в группе
<shenmue> "Когда вообще выходит 10.10 КТо подскажет"
<yurau_> я могу найти
<shenmue> yurau_ найди =)
<yurau_> shenmue: 13 окт
<shenmue> 10 октября 2010 года
<shenmue> дата выхода спецом была 10.10.10
<yurau_> 11.10? имелось ввиду?
<shenmue> наверное
<yurau_> список тут http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BA_%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2_Ubuntu
<[Raiden]> вопрос снят, помог лог иксов и создание симлинка на библиотеку
<[Raiden]> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps всего на 10 фпс меньше чем на закрытом
<[Raiden]> у меня
<yurau_> хакерские методы
<yurau_> [Raiden]: сколько фпс? у мя 84
<yurau_> на десктопе с вкл компизом
<[Raiden]> 74-73 , гф8600гтс
<[Raiden]> с вкл квином
<yurau_> glmark2 не юзаешь? gtx260
<[Raiden]> нет, но могу впринципе
<[Raiden]> что-то мало для твоей видюхи. Процы разыне может.
<yurau_> с компизом тормозит с метасити нормально
<yurau_> [Raiden]: наверно компиз все рубит
<[Raiden]> glmark2 Score: 1000
<yurau_> 12250
<shenmue> опять письками меряются
<yurau_> а что остается делать? ты молчишь
<yurau_> я настроил сжигание окон и обновил видеодрайвер. что сделал ты?
<yurau_> )
<yurau_> скажите как в kvirke настроить другую кодировку для канала?
<[Raiden]> yurau_: правый клик по названию канала
<[Raiden]> в панели где список каналов
<[Raiden]> хотя может и нет, смотря какой квирк.
<[Raiden]> в офиц репах он особенно кривой, у меня ваще меню канала не отражает
<[Raiden]> я себе сам собираю 4.0.2 или 4.0.4
<yurau> [Raiden]: у мя там нет выбора кодировки
<yurau> [Raiden]: 4.1.1
<[Raiden]> незнаю в общем. Названыне выше версии ищи\собирай
<[Raiden]> если надо
<yurau> да тут есть дебиан канал а они на кои8-р
<[Raiden]> скопируй сервер, в его настройках выбери кой8 и подключись второй раз, под другим ником
<[Raiden]> либо смотри выше
<shenmue> кстати а вильям шекспир говорил про apt
<yurau> [Raiden]: на ноуте glmark2 Score: 173
<[Raiden]> какой-то дятел уже мног оверсий сует в убунту квирк из свн, в опенсусе 4.0.2 - прекрасно пашет.
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-7.png тока не поннял что он сказал
<[Raiden]> я могу завтра дать пакеты по онеирк 64бит, если напомнит
<[Raiden]> е
<yurau> shenmue: "бедность не порок"?)
<shenmue> Как склонны бедные гордиться. выдал гугол
<[Raiden]> понты кидат ьсклонны все независимо от кошелька
<[Raiden]> можете цитировать
<[Raiden]> :)
<shenmue> ты забыл (ц)
<[Raiden]> (ц) я
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31985
<yurau> я уже засыпаю
<shenmue> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Nor8> RC еще не вышел?
<[Raiden]> вчра
<Nor8> [Raiden]: пруф
<[Raiden]> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну а скачать где? )))
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/ubuntu-11-10-release-candidate-due-shortly/
<shenmue> во пристал то
<[Raiden]> незнаю, я обновленем поставился
<[Raiden]> ие
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это я уже читал, потому и спросил про релиз.)))
<[Raiden]> кто выше про квирк спрашивал? а то я релогин сделал
<shenmue> yurau_	скажите как в kvirke настроить другую кодировку для канала?
<shenmue> я спатьки всем сопки
<[Raiden]> yurau: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1010/h_1318198631_4050096_607a04eece.png - в норм версии такое меню.
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1010/h_1318199077_4800856_9ef26d1bc5.png - как минимум не ужасно, обьяснение в терминале.
<User516[web]> ну че есть кто живой?
<User516[web]> народу дофига а все молчат...
<User516[web]> еууу
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-01
<chapt> Доброе утро, перетаскивал с дома на работу срез репозиториев, после размещения реп на ftp серве и апдейта
<chapt> появляется такое сообщение http://paste.pro/5159172
<chapt> как без перезакачки можно это исправить?
<NoOova> Всем привет!
<chapt> господа, кто с созданием локальных репозиториев заморачивался? вопрос есть
<tech-desk> fgjfgh
<chapt> как правильно отзеркалить папку dists не перекачивая pool
<chapt> проблема - отзеркалил репы и 4-ре источника ругаются на файлы dists
<tech-desk> Уже интересно
<chapt> зеркалил с серва провайдера, http://mirror.spark-media.ru/ubuntu  перенес на жестком на работу, разместил на ftp сервере, делал до этого так ни раз, в результате при апдейте выдается http://paste.pro/5159176
<chapt> прописываешь адрес провайдера - все отлично обновляется
<tech-desk> rm -fr /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<tech-desk> ну и как успехи?
<chapt> тоже самое
<chapt> вручную перекачать эти 4-ре файла, как понимаю не получится?
<tech-desk> после удаление обновлили?
<tech-desk> update?
<chapt> да
<tech-desk> Поробуйте перекачайте,в чем проблема?
<chapt> попробую
<tech-desk> ошибка один в один повторяется?
<chapt> да
<chapt> причем сейчас попробовал внаглую слил со спрака файлик, на который ругается и заменил его, ошибка таже самая
<tech-desk> укажите вместо ип имя репозитория
<tech-desk> прописав в хостс и в sources.list
<chapt> ок. попробую
<chapt> таже самая ошибка, смысл понятен, перекаю зеркало вновь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> chapt: а не лучше Apt-Cacher NG? зеркалить будет не все подряд а только то что нужно
<chapt> JohnDoe_71Rus: интересно, сейчас почитаю, первый раз о такой штуке слышу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> chapt: это кеширующий прокси. клиенты настраиваются на него для получения обновлений и установки. если пакет в кеше он отдается клиенту, если нет тянет из сети. Таким образом в кеше только те пакеты которые нужны твоим клиентам.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я так с netinstall ставил систему, прокси указывал в качестве источника
<JohnDoe_71Rus> верней указывал прокси для обновлений
<tagezi> всм привет
<chapt> JohnDoe_71Rus понял, подумаю о таком решении
<fly-away> привет! почему пакеты, которые я залил на ppa через dput не появляются там?
<[Raiden]> может они в какой-то очереди сборки или совсем не собрались?
<[Raiden]> я не очень в курсе.
<[Raiden]> документацию прочти что бы было однозначно ) Я вообще этот ппа не особо понял, обс у сусеводов понятней
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], дай урлу, почитаю
<inkvizitor68sl> можт у себя внедрим
<[Raiden]> http://en.opensuse.org/openSUSE:OSC  , http://ru.opensuse.org/Служба_сборки/Учебное_пособие#.D0.9D.D0.B5.D0.BE.D0.B1.D1.85.D0.BE.D0.B4.D0.B8.D0.BC.D1.8B.D0.B5_.D0.97.D0.BD.D0.B0.D0.BD.D0.B8.D1.8F
<inkvizitor68sl> ынтересно, осилит ли оно компилять по 10к пакетов в день
<inkvizitor68sl> и сколько ей для этого железа понадобится
<[Raiden]> не знаю. Но для каждого дистра рам над освои спеки всеравно писать.
<[Raiden]> какая-о наша фирма, по моему альт, делала систему сборки под несколько дистров из 1 спека
<[Raiden]> где-то в новостях видел
<[Raiden]> их команда osc может локально собирать
<[Raiden]> в чруте
<[Raiden]> рам - там
<[Raiden]> я 1 раз пользовал только
<[Raiden]> Кстати я думаю там бывают ситуации когда из 1 пакета ребилдятся несколько тысяч.
<soman> Всем привет. Могу ли я чем-то помочь для распространения Убунты в своем городе?
<artus>    че это было?
<Resager> О_о
<artus> Timing buffered disk reads: 1800 MB in  3.00 seconds = 599.84 MB/sec ^_^
<artus> а системный винт 675.71 MB/sec ^_^
<tagezi> artus: с добрым утром )
<artus> tagezi, утраа
<[Raiden]> Можно в переходах встерчать. Возьми убунту или люлей
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Вообще люди котоыре мало знают про линукс ещё есть и полоно. И про убунту включительно )
<shenmue> пыщ
<[Raiden]> что значит твой пыщ
<tagezi> [Raiden]: он тоже рад тебя видеть )))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> а вообще, можно взять диски и раздавать со словами "Новая бесплатная система от майкросовт" )
<teddyp1cker> чувак по делу спросил а вы херню ему советуете)
<artus> @kban teddyp1cker 86400 проветриваемся, пока не дойдет что за маты на этом канале наказывают
<[Raiden]> Забавно получилось
<Resager> Можно листовки развешивать с пропагандой "Убунту за свободу!" :)
<[Raiden]> а я буду ходить и везде маркером букву К приписывать
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> )))
<Resager> Между прочим таких вот парнишей надо брать и направлять в нужное русло. Таки волонтеры (халявный труд) на дороге не валяется)
<artus> Resager, да толку от таких парнишей никакого
<tagezi> у меня из всей группы только на линухе, всеостальные либо хр либо 7 юзают
<tagezi> только я
<tagezi> вся группа это 4 человека.. они бояться линукса, хотя я то им пиарил...
<Resager> Да некоторым поставить её, они и не заметят. Толку от таких пользователей? Разве что отбивать кусок "хлеба" от микрософта? И то все на пиратках
<tagezi> Resager: на пиратках сейчас мало уже.. все ведь покупают буки и планшетки, а там официальная
<artus> Resager, ага, вот после таких ставунов, и набигают с криками как починить, ато впилили chmod 777 рекурсивно на корень, и теперь ниче не работает
<artus> кстати, никто не скажет чего за фигня на картинке http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2012-10-01_shot.png :)
<Resager> artus: обман зрения. Специально построенные фигуры, вызывающие когнитивный дисонанс (разрыв шаблона).
<artus> Resager, угу, это то и так понятно )
<tagezi> artus: это что такое? всмысле что за прога )
<artus> iotop , ктот пишет на винт, а кто хз )
<tagezi> artus: мдленно пишет )
<artus> это в фоне
<tagezi> artus: а что не посмотреть какой процес обращается к диску?
<artus> tagezi, картинку видиш? никто не обращается )
<artus> -o, --only            only show processes or threads actually doing I/O
<tagezi> artus: а он у тебя все процесы показывает? ну, типа может рутовые исключает
<artus> tagezi, он ток под рутом и стартует)
<artus> может конечно там чето с полкой намудрили
<tagezi> artus: тогда я согласен с утверждением Resager
<artus> :D
<Resager> :)
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<rapidsp> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<Lamoz> Ребят,добрый вечер. такая проблема нарисовалась. стоит убунта 12-04, я на нее кде натянул, а кде русифицирована не полностью! залез в локализацию, добавил в превилигированные языки русский, и он мне сказал "You have the language with code 'ru' in your list of languages to 
<Lamoz> use for translation but the localization files for it could not be found. The language has been removed from your configuration. If you want to add it again please install the localization files for it and add the language again.
<Lamoz> вот так, если до конца. погуглил, не нашел. подскажите
<deniska> ну поставь из реп локализационные файлы к кде
<deniska> в синаптике есть поиск
<Lamoz> будь добр, дай названя пакетов
<Lamoz> im noob =)
<deniska> я не знаю их
<deniska> ищи по словам kde, ru и localization
<deniska> (или localisation? сраный англицкий)
<[Raiden]> kde-l10n-ru  language-pack-kde-ru  language-pack-kde-ru-base
<rapidsp> Lamoz: как то так: apt-cache search l10|grep ru
<shenmue> локаль сама ставится с обновами
<shenmue> так по карйне мере у меня
<[Raiden]> Lamoz: названия выше
<shenmue> райдден представь процесс натягивания кде  =)
<[Raiden]> и locale набери, глянь есть ли там ru что-нить.
<Lamoz> вы пока фантазируйте. а я пошел языку учить)
<[Raiden]> я всё лето кеды натягиваю )
<[Raiden]> на ноги
<artus> да, языку таки надо учить
<Lamoz> LC_ALL=  что такое?
<[Raiden]> переменная, пусть будет пустая
<[Raiden]> главное что бы
<[Raiden]> LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
<[Raiden]> LANGUAGE=ru
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], в кедах с локализацией реально так плохо?
<Lamoz> The "kde-l10n-ru" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade: 	Depends: language-pack-kde-ru, but it is not installable
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: в каком смысле плохо?
<artus> Sergey_IT, главное верить что все хорошо )))
<[Raiden]> Lamoz: а ты откуда кеды-то поставил?
<[Raiden]> artus: верить не надо, надо знать )
<[Raiden]> у чела проблемы с пакетами, а не с кде. Н офанатик артус не может это видеть
<shenmue> хм... я так смотрю что каждый разработчик или студентина какой нибуть ( кто хоть как то кодить умеет) обязательно должен написать твиттер клиент
<Lamoz> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. вот как то так
<artus> [Raiden], че, кеды не могут сразу локализацию подтянуть? или они особенные какие то ? )
<rapidsp> shenmue: ни одного нормального клиента под линь не видел
<[Raiden]> Lamoz: apt-cache policy language-pack-kde-ru покажи
<artus> [Raiden], ставит то он уже на русифицированую полностью систему
<[Raiden]> artus: могут, но для этого не должно быть проблем с пакетами.
<Lamoz> N: Unable to locate package language-pack-kde-r
<rapidsp> artus: да подтягивается оно само
<artus> rapidsp, какие могут быть проблумы с пакетами в дефолтной репе убунты? )
<[Raiden]> artus: ошибку видишь или опять кде виновато что унейбл то локет?
<rapidsp> artus: хз... apt поломать много ума не надо :)
<shenmue> rapidsp читаю щас про веб приложения в убунту... там сразу твиттеры поперли
<[Raiden]> Ариус какой-то крикун ненормальный стал. Отвлекает только от решения вопросов
<[Raiden]> т*
<artus> Lamoz, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade и ребут
<Lamoz> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<artus> [Raiden], пей зеленый чай, успокаивает :)
<shenmue> блин 14 гигов качать >< а потом еще конвентировать ><
<[Raiden]> Я как раз спокоен, а ты похо на человека котоырй рвет на себе волосы и кричит во всё виновато кде
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, у тебя какой то видать интернет отдельный, покажи мне в каком месте я волосы рву )
<shenmue> как кстати посчитать. нужно скачать 14 гигов. скорость 30мбс\с . это сколько по времени?
<artus> shenmue, use aria
<Lamoz> шикарно) русский язык слетел в наутилусе)
<[Raiden]> Lamoz: Я не знаю в чем ошибка. Возможно можно попробовать сменить зеркало для пакетов.
<Lamoz> все снесу я заного поставлю) так проще
<[Raiden]> artus: признайся, ты ведь подумал что кде съело его наутилус
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, я как то даже в чатик не гляжу) у тя совсем там передоз уже грибами случился? ))
<shenmue> действительно лАмоз
<[Raiden]> да ладно скрываться то, все же мы знаем что ты мониторишь слово кде что бы выкрикнуть: оно виновато
<baronos> тыщ
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> shenmue, [#1 SIZE:67.5MiB/9,914.2MiB(0%) CN:4 SPD:10.6MiBs ETA:15m20s] как то так будет с арией
<baronos> да ну вас :(
<artus> рейден совсем плох стал ))) агритцо на каждый чих )
<shenmue> artus а что за ария такая? скрипт?
<artus> shenmue, apt-cache show aria2
<shenmue> оки
<[Raiden]> Я не люблю некомпетентности на софтовых каналах. независимо от вопроса. И необоснованных криков когда чел за помощью пришел.
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, ну если твоя компетентность в вопросах сводитцо к поменяй память потому что кеды тупить не могут, то че тебе говорить то )
<[Raiden]> если не знаешь или молчи или говори не знаю. Это всё что требуется. Говори когда знаешь.
<artus> [Raiden], я как то сам разберусь, ага ?
<[Raiden]> могут или не могут - конечно могут. Но я думаю ты не на столько там с  уехал что бы понять что любая система не доставит автоматом пакет если его в полиси нету )
<[Raiden]> данный вопрос вообще не по кде
<artus> выдыхай бобер
<[Raiden]> сам ты, бибер )
<artus> еще и со зрением пичаль :D
<shenmue> блин качалко навроде вгет =(
<shenmue> я и так уже качаю. пишет 2 часа ждать
<artus> shenmue, вгт нервно покуривает в стороне
<shenmue> точнее уже полтора =)
<artus> shenmue, вопервых многопоточность, вовторых - те же торенты, магнеты и остальное
<[Raiden]> shenmue: если стал смотреть консольные качалки, можешь ещё посмотреть axel
<shenmue> да не... тут кторрент пашет
<shenmue> ему правда до flush долеко ибо тупит страшно и ведет себя мерзко
<artus> аксель мерт и уже завонялся давно )
<shenmue> к примеру в конце закачки сбрасывает пиры и докачивает еле еле. это неприемлеммо. так себя все новые дц клиенты не ведут уже давно
<[Raiden]> так дц или тореент?
<[Raiden]> рр*
<shenmue> ну вообще я торренты качаю
<artus> хе, ария еще и с 2х ресурсов качать может
<artus> вобщем с нескольких, не смотрел в ограницения
<artus> *ч
<[Raiden]> торенты в данный момен тя качаю с помощью qbittorent , а dc (директ коннект) - это другой протокол
<shenmue> артус а чем рторрент не угодил?
<shenmue> [Raiden] это я знаю. просто один из примеров привел. у дц клиентов это больная тема была
<[Raiden]> ясно
<artus> shenmue, а зачем? с гуем - кубитторент , ария если не планирую раздавать или тупо по быстрому стянуть не глядя что там, прямой линк, или торент , причем торент тянет сразу по линку на торентфайл
<shenmue> просто впервые увидел такое в торрент клиенте. аж удивился
<artus> да и магнеты понимает
<shenmue> artus на форуме была где то мануалка как рторрент настроить. знай только кидай ссылки в папку
<shenmue> хотя в принципе он для этого и создавался
<artus> shenmue, ну у меня так кутиторент стоит
<shenmue> хм... 22гига видео за ночь перекодировать... эх..
<artus> shenmue, хмм, зачем?
<artus> не проще сразу рип уже брать
<shenmue> отцу на мобилку. у него работа такая. ничего не делать
<artus> так ты блюреи ему конвертиш? )))
<shenmue> не. 24 серии одного сериала и 10 фильмов уже скачал по 700мб-1.5гб каждый
<shenmue> вот сериал 14 гигов весит . скриптом через ффмпег уменьшаю размер, колво кадров, делаю картинку под экран и поменьше битрейт. так быстрее конвертит
<artus> а ты еще и после ффмпегаконвертиш? Oo
<shenmue> эээ непонял вопроса. прогнал ффмпегом и все. он в скрипте прописан. там параметры и все такое. а сам скрипт что бы все файлы в папке проганял
<artus> а, ну да, тоже так заморачивался ))
<artus> shenmue, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254315/ как то так было ))
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254316/
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, пусть отец сам сделает, будет чем ему заняться... вместо кина )
<shenmue> нравится мне ффмпег. всё понятно всё просто в нем. в гуишных мордах вообще не понятно где что. пока дотыкаешся мышкой до нужного =)
<shenmue> Sergey_IT ну для него комп это чудо вообще. ему время в телефоне трудно настроить
<artus> shenmue, кстати, он уже сам юзает все ядра, или надо принудительно указывать?
<shenmue> artus а вот этого я не знаю. у меня ж целерон . вроде где то читал что с какой то версии будет поддерживать (читал давно правда).
<shenmue> однка потом паренек один жаловался что коньки при ффмпеге показывают нагрузку всего лишь на одно ядро
<shenmue> щас уже не помню что у него было. толи ффмпег на одно ядро присел толи коньки кривые. проверить проще самому но у меня негде
<[Raiden]> умеет 2
<shenmue> кстати у меня там параметры для нокии н8. соотношение качество\размер\быстрота конвентирования. долго подбирал
<[Raiden]> я в дороге читаю или радио слушаю. Вместо конвертации лучне просто посмотреть там где множно без неё.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> я в дороге башорг читаю и хабр. но у меня дорога 19 минут до работы на электричке занимает
<shenmue> вот интересно. в ффмпеге параметр vol громгость. если сконвертить в ноль а потом опять повысить чо будет? =)
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> тут и размер звковой дорожки тоже будет интересен. ибо сколько весит тишина довольно любопытно
<Resager> Если в венде дескрипторы, то в лине что?
<Resager> для окошек
<[Raiden]> классы, имена
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе что там в винде дескрипторы )
<[Raiden]> роли ещё и  второстепенные классы
<[Raiden]> и ещё система. Т.к. окно может быть клиентом с другйо системы
<deniska> Resager: у окон есть Window ID
<Resager> deniska: Хм... в лине они могут закончиться, как в венде? :3
<[Raiden]> класс , тип , роль, заголовк и с какой системы
<Resager> [Raiden]: классы есть и в венде, их иерархию представляет скорее язык, нежели система)
<[Raiden]> 5 идентификаторов
<deniska> Resager: ну оно 32 бит цифра
<Resager> Ммм... ну ок
<deniska> так что если 4 млрда окон сделать, может и закончится
<[Raiden]> забавно будет по алт+таб столько переключать
<Resager> я не знаю сколько в венде, но думаю не мало, однако в одной "гламурной" сборке через сутки дескриптолры кончались. Уж не знаю, может какая прога создавала свое окно из тысячи окон с пиксель...
<[Raiden]> или в фоне что-то происходило
<Resager> [Raiden]: есть же скрытые и другие виды, которые не переключить... иногда тултипы вообще делают с окно (по свойствам)
<[Raiden]> вдруг там скрытые окна могут быть )
<Resager> вот и я про то же. Но окна-тултипы == маразм =\
<Resager> Эт я так, мысли вслух. Всем снов)
<[Raiden]> в общем в лине я такое не слышал. А дескрипторы или какие-то другие идентификаторы обязательно нужны. Окна должны отличаться
<deniska> ну тултипы тут окнами сделаны
<deniska> и менюшки с комбобоксами кстати тоже
<deniska> но айди наверняка высвобождаются
<[Raiden]> угу, но я не слышал что бы кончалась классификация какая-либо )
<deniska> Resager: тултип можно сделать как не окно если он целиком лежит внутри окна
<deniska> но зачем усложнять на ровном месте?
<scratchx[x]> кто смог warcraft III запустить под вайном?
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254402/
<scratchx[x]> не хотить
<shenmue> winehq
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: я пускал
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: попробуй запустить с ключем -opengl и перед этим виртуальынй стол включи в  вайне.
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: если то что я сказал не поможет, используй playonlinux , он сам сделает что надо
<shenmue> о! с меня качают даже из Литхуании... это вообще где?оО
<[Raiden]> на литву вроде не похоже
<shenmue> это литва вообще
<[Raiden]> сусеводы говорят до 4.9.2 1 день
<tagezi> а в убу он обновиться тоже завтра?
<Sergey_IT> маньяки уже его имеют, думаю
<[Raiden]> в офиц репах будет 4.8.5 , на ппа будет 4.9.2 через ... Самое ранние было через 5 дней.
<[Raiden]> ее
<[Raiden]> 4.9.0 оперативно появилось, после смены спонсора. Это помешало мне перейти на другой дистр )
<Sergey_IT> оно
<[Raiden]> как бы сделали вид что работают
<[Raiden]> а на последний гном-то не перешли кто юзает? как оно?
<[Raiden]> всетаки уже 3.6
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: кароче надо было папку Movies переименовать
<scratchx[x]> все пошло на ура
<[Raiden]> а..ясно. Если будут артефакты или лаги ключик -opengl поможет
<scratchx[x]> playonlinux что такое?
<Sergey_IT> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Playonlinux
<Sergey_IT> лень... двигатель прогресса
<scratchx[x]> да нагугли уже это
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: тут?
<Sergey_IT> ага
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ау
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: можно вопрос по кути? ))
<Sergey_IT> кутить так кутить )
<tagezi> )
<Sergey_IT> если вспомню (
<tagezi> блин, как начать то.. ))) короче я переопределяю функцию paint
<tagezi> в ней можно получить преобразование матрицы qreal lod = option->levelOfDetailFromTransform(painter->worldTransform());
<tagezi> но мне нужно получить только горизонтальное преобразование
<tagezi> значение приобразования, вернее
<tagezi> вот, вопрос: Как? о_О
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: в документации я нифига не нахожу, к сожалению, вот думал, может ты что-то типа такого делал?
<Sergey_IT> не, не пользовался
<Sergey_IT> получается - пропорционально только
<tagezi> угу.. а у меня они не зависимо преобразовываются, и у меня эта функция выдаёт бредятину )))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: блин.. придёться наверное всётаки кастылями всё обходить
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: прости, спасибо
<baronos> tagezi: шо ты там за вирус эбола пишешь?))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, да вроде трансформ дает разные шкалы по х и у, надо копать...
<tagezi> baronos: о_О не, не вирус... я строю план по заваеванию мира :DD
<baronos> tagezi: brain? O_o
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, трансформ да, а вордтрансформ выдаёт только одно значение, так же как и вроде сетвордтрансформ принимает только одно
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, вот в примере в хелпе -   transform.scale(0.5, 1.0);
<tagezi> baronos: )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ну для мира может и разумно... а то все толстые или длинные будут
<tagezi> graphicsView->matrix().m11() в  paint() всегда возвращает единицу
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ты как то далеко капаешь... может проще надо, тебе же графики выводить
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну да, вот я и пытаюсь избавиться от кучи нужных циклов )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ты задачу упрости, не сразу все делай
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, я хотел просто в паин всю отрисовку запихнуть, это реально в раза короче получается, а то уже трёх этажные функции, я даже с коментариями начинаю теряться
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а m22?
<tagezi> эм.. сейчас попробую
<Sergey_IT> ты же m должен сам задать
<tagezi> не.. это значение элемента матрици
<tagezi> просто какой элемент конкретно мне нужен
<tagezi> m11 - это горизонтальная трансформация
<tagezi> m22 тоже выдаёт 1 всегда
<tagezi> да они и должны выдавать единицу, в паинт матрица не изменная сама по себе.. поэтому и привязываются в стюлю отображения
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, вся матрица- смотри хелп по трансформ, там формулы есть
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: сейчас перчитаю, спасибо
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, учи матчасть... или создавай )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: как только я пытаюсь подлесть к отдельным элементам матрици, она мне говорит что это всё приватно и не моего ума дело ))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так они через функции меняются  типа scale(...
<Sergey_IT> это ж основы С++
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: эм.. скале она назначает.. мне нужно получить какая матрица преобаразования сейчас
<tagezi> например: graphicsView->scale(a, 1); преобразует матрицу сцены для вида, а qreal a = graphicsView->matrix().m11(); возвращает значение горизонтального приобразования матрицы
<Sergey_IT> так scale(sx, sy) устанавливает m11, m22 и масштабирует, как я понимаю
<Sergey_IT> попробуй, а пока посплю )
<tagezi> да, а мне нужно получить их
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: споконой ночи )
<Sergey_IT> пока )
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/635972
<shenmue> rename 's/ /_/g' *
<shenmue> вот простой скрипт убирающий пробелы =)
<shenmue> а не ваше черти пойми что. это относится к артусу и райдену
<[Raiden]> лол
<shenmue>  да да =) помнишь ту тоооолстую длиную строчку из всякиз закорючек и всех символов которые нарисованны на клаве?
<shenmue> вот можно проще это сделать
<[Raiden]> file `which rename`
<[Raiden]> и потом по ссылкам попадаем на prename , перловый скрипт
<[Raiden]> который наверняка длинее чем наша с артусом фигня
<[Raiden]> ну вообще это нормально. Я раньеш писал скрипт распаковывающий всё. А потом узнал что в репах есть перловый скрипт unp
<shenmue> лан. я спать
<[Raiden]> в дебиан базед что-то много альтернатив. )
<[Raiden]> в /etc/alternatives
<tagezi> [Raiden]: думаешь дебиан отступил от правил?
<[Raiden]> я думаю все отступают. например dash это тоже местное изобретение
<[Raiden]> по сути каждый дистр в чем-то другой или даже форк некоей идеи про линукс. Которой на самом деле в единсвенном числе нету
<[Raiden]> только на уровне ингредиентов и патчей )
<[Raiden]> а дальше как слепишь
<[Raiden]> хотя может я слишком упрощенно сча поразмышлял
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у деб вроде были очень жесткие правила насчет включения програм в релиз
<tagezi> хотя поставить можно было что угодно, как говориться, ссзб )
<[Raiden]> они и сча есть, но структура того что включать, как и что заменить, какие патчи включать как бы отличаетяс от других
<[Raiden]> вот например ман на настоящий ренейм http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=rename&category=1&russian=2
<[Raiden]> хотя замена вполне нормальная, добавились регекспы в стиле перла
<tagezi> [Raiden]: в убу стабильными считаются пакеты которые иногда вообще не способны работать ((( уже не раз нарывался.. и идут они как стабл
<[Raiden]> вообще я про неё и говорил )
<tagezi> а)
<[Raiden]> я имел в виду деб-базед и alternatives
<tagezi> понятно )) я видимо со своим программированием совсем того )
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе там 62 файла, в убунте 259
<[Raiden]> что в общем может и не плохо.
<[Raiden]> хз
<tagezi> [Raiden]: мне убунтовский подход иногда не нравиться... пропускают много фигни, абсолютно не работающие вещи, к сожалению...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: например, то что я сейчас пилю, в принципе есть, но работает оно отвратительно и постоянно вылетает
<[Raiden]> это бывает. Я встречал тоже в репах  софт котоырй падает при запуске сразу )
<[Raiden]> хотя я не проверял в дебиане
<[Raiden]> может это проблемы слишком больших репов в обоих дистрах и в том что мантейнеры пакетов могут меняться или вообще забить
<tagezi> [Raiden]: но в опенсорс не проверяют релизы, а в убунте типо они потестеные, иначе нафига из в релиз включают
<tagezi> или ты про опенсус? ))
<[Raiden]> в убунте вообще проблем должно быть больше т.к. релизы чаще. Тут как не крути.
<[Raiden]> про количество файлов в /etc/alternatives я говорил про opensuse
<[Raiden]> нужны возможно какие-то новые модели разработки, где будут 2 части. Система обновляемая раз в 3 года (помиом секурити патчей) , а приколадной софт любой и когда угодно.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: мнене понятно другое, почему тестовы деб работает стабильнее намного чем стабл убунту )
<[Raiden]> это я тебе не могу сказать. Я не пользовался )
<[Raiden]> дебианом
<[Raiden]> артус как-то кде пробовал смотреть и такого тут написал, что я сомневаюсь что дебиан анстейбл всегда стабильней )
<[Raiden]> Может быть сравнимо примерно кроме лтс релизов
<[Raiden]> tagezi: если ты берешь что-то легкое содержащее мало кода и то что давно уже вышло типа хфце, то может поэтмоу оно тебе кажется стабильней
<[Raiden]> юнити или даже кде с гномом3 тут по любмоу менее стабильны. А в случае с хфце ты наверное не заметил разницы.
<[Raiden]> кажется я мног опишу )
<[Raiden]> не заметил бы
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, кде я не пробывал на дебе, да.. а гном 3 поюзал чуток )
<[Raiden]> я могу сравнивать только с опенсусе, тот софт который я часто использую если и имеет косяки, то в одинаковых версиях одинаковый и там и там
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> кстати в дебе я пользую лхде, оно мне больше нравиться.. хотя конечно для тебя это будет анахнонизм скорее всего )
<[Raiden]> для меня это слишком просто...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати, я в своё время пыиался на туже машину поставить хубунту и лубунту, так вот, от деба у меня лучше ощущения, и работает намного шустрее
<[Raiden]> гном кстати может быть нестабильным т.к. каноникал может вносить свои изменения ради глобал мееню или ещё какой-нить рени для юнити типа тех же тонких скроллбаров. Так что чистый гном может в дебиане тоже получше. - это просто предположение...
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[Raiden]> верю
<tagezi> я вот думаю.. может собрать юнити под дебиан? она и глючить перестанет )))))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> валлпапер с дебианвоскеим лого поставь и стабильность увеличится на 25%
<[Raiden]> а фиг знает, может и улучшится. смотря что может нестабильность вызывать. Допустим там иксы может старее соотв и версия месы. соотв и композит может капельку иначе работать в плане стабильности
<[Raiden]> нельзя быт ьточно уверенным не перекопав все разницы или не попробовав ))
<olga__> вай.... гуй рассыпаеться....(((
<tagezi> ты его водичкой спрыски он просто высох )
<olga__> пиво сойдет??
<[Raiden]> 2 яйца, стакан муки и в духовку
<[Raiden]> )
<olga__> какито странные глюки
<olga__> кажеться мне
<olga__> кошка моя
<olga__> чтото деалет ночами
<olga__> с убунтой
<artus> @kick olga__ флудд офф
<[Raiden]> юнити у неё вроде
<tagezi> незнаю.. я не помню что у неё стоит, но если юнити, то запросто может сыпаться
<olga__> у админа явно нарсноение плохое
<artus> неа :)
<tagezi> olga__: не обсуждай его )
<artus> tagezi, :P
<olga__> на 2 лишних фразі меня вікинуть с чата учитівая что я почти всегда молчу
<tagezi> olga__: пиши по русски пожалуйста
<olga__> єто сори
<olga__> у меня укр по умолчанию
<olga__> поменяла
<tagezi> так чего у тебя там разваливается?
<artus> olga__, учитывая что у тебя таки проблемы с энтером, то давай без давай )
<olga__> <artus> с сетью? я ее даже не быталась пока натсраивать,нэт есть и на ом спасибо))
<olga__> <tagezi> ГУЙ графие юзер инретфейс
<artus> olga__, и к тому же с глазками)) завязывай бухашку бухать :D
<olga__> <artus> да вас послушать то тут час трезвенников круглосуточно кодящих на питоне, а я не верю в чудеса
<tagezi> olga__: я на питоне не кодю.. я на с++ вродекак кодю )
<olga__> tagezi модник)
<tagezi> нет, просто что в руку влетело тем и махаю
<olga__> тоже вариант решения проблемы
<[Raiden]> Я за. Гном3 переименовать в Эльф1. А Гном2 продолжать развивать.  - на русском форуме попался комент.
<olga__> <[Raiden]>  -в Эльф 80 лвла!!!!! и никак иначе
<olga__> артус
<olga__> мне Вас сдали с патрохами
<olga__> сказали, что именно Вы, мне поможете найти пути решения моих неурядиц
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати, в деб тест ядро 3.2
<olga__> мне кажеться, что графические драйвера у меня стоят.... кривовато. Как мне проверить этут теорию?
<[Raiden]> какое-то из 3.2х лтс  статус имеет. Так что нормально. в слаквари новой тоже
<[Raiden]> н осам я сижу на 3.5.4 + pf + ureadahead
<[Raiden]> на моих дескопных задачах не сыпится
<tagezi> olga__: у тебя какая система?
<[Raiden]> olga__: какая видеокарта?
<olga__> мммм
<olga__> счас скажу
<tagezi> artus: http://goo.gl/Pftsm
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |egrep 'rendering|OpenGL'
<[Raiden]> покажи
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<artus> tagezi, не, я пытаюсь вспомнить пас к zello
<olga__> GeForce 9600 GT
<olga__> вот
<olga__> нашла
<[Raiden]> вывод команды покажи
<olga__> мм
<olga__> сек
<olga__> direct rendering: Yes
<olga__> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<olga__> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 9600 GT/PCIe/SSE2
<olga__> OpenGL version string: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 304.51
<olga__> OpenGL shading language version string: 3.30 NVIDIA via Cg compiler
<olga__> OpenGL extensions:
<olga__>     GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object2, GL_NV_path_rendering,
<olga__> это?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<tagezi> olga__: http://paste.pro
<[Raiden]> вроде как нормально всё
<artus> olga__, может когото спать отправить?
<olga__> <artus> - вариант
<tagezi> olga__: выучи его наизусть.. и заканчивай ентером так частит, читать не удобно
<olga__> <tagezi> вот счас вобавлю в избранное и буду активно юзать.... ну не серчай, я ж блондинка, как и ты
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/1/c/b/f/8/89e6e0ab35eb57d2f802fa073c0.jpg
<olga__> )))
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-02
<nicloay> Народ, у меня проблема, passive ftp блочится iptables -ом, несмотря на то что я добавил эти правила http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/iptables-passive-ftp-is-not-working/
<nicloay> помоему у меня проблема с этим модулем ip_conntrack_ftp
<forfuccssake> Вставай проклятьем заклейменный, Весь мир голодных и рабов! Кипит наш разум возмущённый И в смертный бой вести готов. Весь мир насилья мы разрушим До основанья, а затем Мы наш мы новый мир построим, Кто был никем тот станет всем!  Припев
<forfuccssake> Отвоевать своё добро, Вздувайте горн и куйте смело, Пока железо горячо!  Довольно кровь сосать вампиры, Тюрьмой , налогом нищетой! У вас - вся власть, все блага мира, А наше право - звук пустой! Мы жизнь построим по иному И вот наш лозунг бо
<inkvizitor68sl> щяго?
<rapidsp> че еще за творчество народов мира
<inkvizitor68sl> ну это не мира
<inkvizitor68sl> СССР
<inkvizitor68sl> но они-то тут при чем ?
<forfuccssake>  требуем возврата Того что взято грабежём.  Довольно, королям в угоду, Дурманить нас в чаду войны! Война тиранам! Мир Народу! Бастуйте армии сыны! Когда ж тираны нас заставят В бою геройски пасть за них Убийцы в вас тогда направим Мы жерл
<shenmue> стоп флуд
<forfuccssake> Я иронии судьбы американской. Запоминающейся мелодией, кстати.
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice forfuccssake
<inkvizitor68sl> ubuntuhelp, э, тарантайка?
<inkvizitor68sl> неинтересная тарантайка(
<inkvizitor68sl> батарейка 19+ - адское зло
<ForFoxsSake> http://youtu.be/WxdfzP05jR4?t=30s
<ForFoxsSake> Это лучшее исполнение я когда-либо сталкивался. ^
<tagezi> всем привет )
<SergeyIT> привет )
<d4rkmist> )
<d4rkmist> Приведствую!!! честной народ!!!!
<d4rkmist> есть кто живой?? подчкажите по установке RVM?  пожалуВайста!..
<_d4vid> что такое РВМ?
<d4rkmist> неважно, пишет что ваш баш  старше ...
<d4rkmist> как поменять в баше новмер версии??
<vladgobelen> d4rkmist: в убунту не баш, а даш вроде.. И не советую даунгрейдить такое)
<d4rkmist> у меня пишет bashcr
<d4rkmist> и в хоум папке тоже башср
<d4rkmist> я в самом заголовке просто надпись поменяю
<d4rkmist> думаю просто обмануть прогу
<_d4vid> http://myubuntu.ru/rukovodstvo/kak-ustanovit-ruby-on-rails-na-ubuntu-12-04-lts тут
<needhelp> народ, а подсобите - как сделать лайв сд под мак ос и просто попробовать его на макбуке?
<d4rkmist> мак ос на мак буке????
<d4rkmist> :-D
<vladgobelen> d4rkmist: угу.. оригинальное желание
<vladgobelen> обычно используют винхр
<d4rkmist> ))))
<d4rkmist> народ что вы из кина смотрели последнее?? (промитей не предлогать)
<vladgobelen> d4rkmist: Шерлок Холмс
<needhelp> ну хочется погонять) не получается из меня свитчера)) но на винду не тянет
<needhelp> мож и на убунте останусь - нужна стабильная ос, без заморочек и вирусов - офис, фильмы, инет - все
<sharikoff> фря
<d4rkmist> нидхелп на ноуте только уьунта
<vladgobelen> d4rkmist: о ужас
<vladgobelen> d4rkmist: да, это проблема
<d4rkmist> на пк из-за танков винда
<needhelp> мне только стабильная работа нужна - офис саму малость, не напряжный серфинг и фильмы)) для игр у меня шайтан коробка 360
<d4rkmist> Шерлока смотрел обе части
<d4rkmist> молдцы!
<needhelp> ну и рабочий ноут есть - мак что то меня не затягивает как то(((
<d4rkmist> как он по скорости?? какое железо??
<needhelp> макбук?
<needhelp> мне вопрос вобще?)
<vladgobelen> тебе тебе
<needhelp> i5 8 gb ram 256 ssd - немного прокачанная машина 2011 года - все летает НО ШО ТО КАК ТО......
<needhelp> не могу объяснить)))тихий - да, производительный - очень, стильный - угу, красивая ос - да! но блин не вштыривает как то)
<tagezi> о_О
<vladgobelen> needhelp: ничего ничего.. если будешь каждый день в течение 4 лет повторять себе:"Размытые шрифты это круто и красиво. Задержки мыши - это хорошо и даже удобно. Не важно что ОС не удобна мне - это специально сделано для моего удобства", то сам поверишь в это
<vladgobelen> м.
<d4rkmist> ))
<d4rkmist> сижу обновляю убунтю- скорость 112 кб(
<d4rkmist> говорит приходите завтра(
<vladgobelen> d4rkmist: проверь откуда качаешь
<vladgobelen> яндекс часто режет скорость сильно
<d4rkmist> люди чем вы мп3 редактируете????
<d4rkmist> чтото аудасити лагает страшно((
<skai-falkorr> ну че, скучали?
<skai-falkorr> а вот и я вернулся
<d4rkmist> скай?
<d4rkmist> ты мп3 редактируешь??
<skai-falkorr> не.
<skai-falkorr> это не я
<skai-falkorr> скай это другой
<d4rkmist> )))
<skai-falkorr> а я его злое эго
<d4rkmist> решил подпорку музыки сделать
<skai-falkorr> d4rkmist: падает?
<d4rkmist> глючит
<skai-falkorr> ну тада надо не подпирать, а чинить
<needhelp> vladgobelen да в мак ос не особо размытые - вполне читабельно
<needhelp> убунту поставить и хочется и колется - я не знаток линукса и нет времени копаться в тонкостях - мне нужно just it work )
<vladgobelen> needhelp: читабельно и в винде
<vladgobelen> а хочется чтобы удобно и красиво
<needhelp> это ты насчет бубунты намекаешь? что удобно и красиво
<vladgobelen> needhelp: Там шрифты неудачные
<needhelp> ну тогда уже я совсем не знаю куда мне мигрировать)))
<vladgobelen> needhelp: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1012/1349176439.png сравни с маком/виндой на любых настройках
<vladgobelen> ни единого размытия, уточнения итд
<vladgobelen> каждая буква гладка, линии идеальны на протяжении всей буквы итд
<vladgobelen> И главное никаких "размытий" к краю буквы
<vladgobelen> needhelp: бежать никуда не нужно, настроить шрифты можно и в убунту
<needhelp> щас буду пробовать xubuntu на старом буке - качаю свежую версию
<oles> господа
<oles> а командой mail как удаленно почтовое сообщение отправить?
<oles> ато он мне только в локальные ящики все сыпит
<tagezi> oles: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=114669.0 не? неработает?
<r1za4> hi all
<Lamoz> милые убунтологи) помогите диск разметить) есть диск на 1 тер, на 250 гб стоит 7ка, ставлю кубунту 12-04, в меню разметки нет пункта "поставить вместе с виндой", будьте добры, подскажите разметку
<NoOova> Lamoz: главное автоматическая разметка не выбирай
<NoOova> иначе все форматнет
<NoOova> помоему
<NoOova> хотя лучше всего загуглить
<NoOova> это же просто
<Lamoz> да, именно, вот по этому я сюда и обратился)
<NoOova> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<NoOova> !windows
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите поговорить о Microsoft Windows или получить какую-либо помощь по ней, то обращайтесь на канал ##windows. См. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 , http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm и !equivalents.
<NoOova> !search windows
<ubuntuhelp> Found: printer-sharing, windel@delwindows, win, lnw, ubuntu-install, ntfs-3g, burniso, hfs@windowsdrives, qemu, scp-also
<skai-falkorr> @voice NoOova
<jillsmitt_> Lamoz, создай дополнительно три раздела: /boot swap и /
<NoOova> опа какие люди
<Lamoz> а размер?
<NoOova> привет привет, sскайайай =)
<tagezi> jillsmitt_: нафига?
<Lamoz> там есть примари и лоджик. и бегининги енд)
<jillsmitt_> tagezi, а кто запрещает?
<tagezi> jillsmitt_: ещё посоветуй ему хому вынести и он канал зафлудит своими вопросами
<Lamoz> и сколько отдать под бут, свап и /? ("/" - это как я понимаю хоум?)
<NoOova>  / корень фс
<NoOova> там лежит система
<NoOova> типа диска c
<Lamoz> ок , размер?
<Lamoz> еть 750 гб, сколько понадобиться, что бы с лихвой?0
<jillsmitt_> сделай упрощенно
<jillsmitt_> без /boot
<jillsmitt_> просто свап и корень
<NoOova> 20 хватит заглаза
<jillsmitt_> рекомендации по свапу различные, можешь количеством оперативы отмерить
<NoOova> gb
<jillsmitt_> NoOova, 20 не хватит
<NoOova> свап - 2xram но не больше 4 гб
<jillsmitt_> пару крупных обновлений и нету 20
<tagezi> ) началось
<jillsmitt_> кэш пакетов кажется еще не вычищается автоматически
<jillsmitt_> 20 под корень с учетом выноса /usr и /home прокатит
<NoOova> зачем чтото выносить?
<NoOova> человеку это явно не нужно
<NoOova> главное /home
<tagezi> и хом не нужно выносить
<NoOova> нужно
<tagezi> ему нужно поставить рядом -Ю разметить автоматически
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да вообще, отрезать от диска чистый кусок и туда поставить
<jillsmitt_> если задавать вопрос "зачем?" то можно приехать к "зачем ставить вообще?"
<tagezi> да, это первый вопрос который ему нужно было задать )
<jillsmitt_> Lamoz, поставь на флешку и используй, уверен у тебя нет никаких задач, для которых надо строго linux
<jillsmitt_> создашь директорию home на диске с виндой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jillsmitt_: и как быстро эта флешка у него помрет?
<jillsmitt_> прямо в ntfs
<Lamoz> JohnDoe_71Rus, отрезал кусок в 750 гб.
<jillsmitt_> в fstab пропишешь ее монтаж
<jillsmitt_> JohnDoe_71Rus, к тому времени как он поймет "зачем?" она еще будет жива
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jillsmitt_: имхо плохо хранить хом на ntfs разделе там с провами проблем не будет?
<jillsmitt_> я вообще сам вопрос имею
<jillsmitt_> JohnDoe_71Rus, у него ни с чем не будет проблем)
<jillsmitt_> к этому надо прийти
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<r1za4> :)
<r1za4> :)
<r1za4> =)
<jillsmitt_> кто-нибудь в курсе, блокировку сеанса починят при включенной кириллической раскладке?
<jillsmitt_> или это фича?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не блокирует с хоткея?
<NoOova> Кстааати. Вам не кажется что канал вымирает?
<tagezi> нет
<NoOova> вот уйдет skai-falkorr в армию, вообще никого не останется
<tagezi> тут постоянно кто-нить ставит убунту не научившись читать)
<r1za4> Линус Торвальдс объявил о выпуске Linux 3.6. Он отметил, что в новой версии очень много изменений и их сложно перечислить в одном письме. Хотя в 3.6 по сравнению с 3.5 нет никаких прорывных революционных трансформаций в архитектурах или файловыÑ
<d4rkmist> тотвальс устанет когда нить??
<[Raiden]> там для бтрфс кое-что сделали. Типа показа разницы между двумя снапшотами
<[Raiden]> да он не напрягается особо я думаю. Там изменения от 1200+разработчиков, а неот Линуса.
<[Raiden]> он как дерижер на концерте
<r1za4> Слишком часто выходят новые ядра
<[Raiden]> есть ядра с лтс поддержкой, например 3.2
<[Raiden]> для тех кому слишком часто
<r1za4> [Raiden] Мое любимое :)
<[Raiden]> )
<r1za4> Улучшения в Btrfs, включая группы квотирования и квотирование подтомов, снятие ограничения на разные подтома при клонировании файлов/директорий, сравнение (diff) двух снимков и сохранение отличий в файл, который потом можно использовать для
<[Raiden]> угу, я возможно на ней перейду для / и home в октябре. Из хома всеравн оважное бекапится, и почти вся дата на других устройствах )
<[Raiden]> на неё
<r1za4> Бэкап дело тонкое петруха :)
<skai-falkorr> а вот я хз. скорее всего в октябре не перейду на нее
<skai-falkorr> подожду годик
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе установщик немного лучше делает. там фс делится штук на 5-6 подтомов. вар , темп и т.д. А в убунте установщик на бтрфспо умолчанию делает только два @ (корень) и @home
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а нафига простому обывателю отдельные вар, тмп и прочее?
<r1za4>  <skai-falkorr> Согласен
<[Raiden]> r1za4: а у меня сча pf  3.5.4. В общем-то либо оно либо дефолтное. И мне кажется что пф со всякими ck и bfq на десктопе повеселей
<[Raiden]> хотя может это эффект плацебо. Типа сам собрал, потому и лучше.
<[Raiden]> яндекс делает свой магаз для андройда http://store.yandex.ru/
<SergeyIT> уже баян
<chapt> еще браузер от яндекса упомяните )
<r1za4> то еще чудовище
<r1za4> без поддержки linux :)
<tech-desk> зачем мне яндекс.сторе если есть гугловский официальный?
<skai-falkorr> tech-desk: вот сча заблочат гугл, буш знать зачем яндекс:)
<tagezi> и почту обещают заблочить? )
<tech-desk> Пыль в глаза какая...ничего не заблочат)
<tech-desk> Дааа)) почту заблокируют будет вообще огонь:)
<tagezi> tech-desk: ну, насамом деле могут, причем запросто, и просто так
<d4rkmist> когда яндекс будет реально конкурировать с гуглай тогда будет по...
<vladgobelen> r1za4: ну какое чудовище? Это тот же самый хромиум
<d4rkmist> посоветуйте фильм какой нить?
<d4rkmist> фантастику или ужасы
<r1za4> <d4rkmist> так я и говорю чудовище только от яндыкс
<vladgobelen> r1za4: У него бсд-лицензия. Они имеют право хоть вообще закрыть его и продавать.
<tagezi> vladgobelen: у хромиума бсд лицензия?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: угу
<r1za4> я лесом
<vladgobelen> Компоненты распространяются под Apache License, BSD license, ICU License, LGPL, libjpeg license, libpng license, MIT License, MS-PL, MPL/GPL/LGPL, zlib license[1].
<vladgobelen> tagezi: гугловский хром тоже на хромиуме. Там только иконка добавлена и пара плагинов
<vladgobelen> Так же как и у яндекса. Но отличие что гугл купил чужой браузер и развивает его, а яндекс взял купленный гуглом браузер и добавил туда свои иконки)
<tagezi> vladgobelen: ну немного нетак ))) хромиум - это старые открытые коды хрома )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Те же
<r1za4> сперва был хромиум он отличный быстрый браузер для линукса потом на его основе гугл запилил  google-chrome
<tagezi> r1za4: помоему наоборот было )
<tagezi> гугл создал хром, а потом открыл коды
<deniska> vladgobelen: какой браузер купил гугл?
<deniska> Вебкит он изначально открытый
<deniska> Ну вернее с тех пор как было обнаружено, что ябл спёр khtml из проекта KDE
<tagezi> не, вткт со мной не согласна )))
<r1za4> Нет сперва появился хромиум (opensource проэкт) а гугл взял его коды и запилил свой браузер
<tagezi> вики )
<tagezi> а в хромиуме все элементы бсд?
<[Raiden]> гугл сделал хромиум, и на ег ооснове делает хром, там есть встроенный флэш и следилка от гугла
<[Raiden]> и лого другого цвета под другой лицензией мб )
<tagezi> ну, лого то у них точно под комерческой лицензией )
<vladgobelen> deniska: хромиум
<deniska> этот проект начали в рамках гугля делать
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: он его не сделал.. Он разработчиков нанял)
<vladgobelen> которые его запилили до этого
<[Raiden]> ну блин. А ваз не делает жигули, его делат рабчоие котоыре получают зарплату
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А рабочие ваза делали жигули до того как их купил ВАЗ?
<[Raiden]> а.. вот ты про что. Ну по сути не важно.
<[Raiden]> директх, ие делали тоже не мс, но кого это сча волнует )
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну а хромиум был до того, как гугл выпустил хром?
<[Raiden]> был
<[Raiden]> хром не мог быть раньше, т.к. основан на хромиуме
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а вот и нет.сначала выпустили хром, потом открытые сурцы хромиума
<[Raiden]> курица или яйцо? )
<[Raiden]> ну может быть и потом открыли, спору нет.
<[Raiden]> но вроде нет )
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере хромиум всегда выше версией , т.е. сначала его делают, потом из нег овыделяется бета хрома...
<[Raiden]> как-то так
<skai-falkorr> http://blog.chromium.org/2008/09/welcome-to-chromium_02.html
<tagezi> [Raiden]: в вики написана история создания, и ссылка на источник есть
<tagezi> чо вы спорите то?
<tagezi> Разработчики Google объяснили создание открытого и свободного проекта Chromium стремлением помочь Mozilla и WebKit развивать Интернет и веб-технологии, предоставить разработчикам удобную платформу для создания и развития собственных
<tagezi> проектов, а также возможностью протестировать свои собственные продукты силами сообщества
<tagezi> но сначала был Хром )
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну я на это ссылку и дал
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну сложно сказать. today google release chrome and open sources
<[Raiden]> ок, убедили
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: а вдруг сервера лагнули и хром залили на секунду позже?:)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: радуйся:)твоя фраза про рабочих ваза снова стала актуальной
<tagezi> =D
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> сволосюги.пиратку поломали
<d4rkmist> что молчите???
<d4rkmist> у меня раньше мечта была
<d4rkmist> распечатать весь код ядра линухи на а4 формате)))
<d4rkmist> и в место обоев)
<SergeyIT> d4rkmist, распечатай бинарники - забавнее будет
<d4rkmist> нуль еденица???
<SergeyIT> на выбор 2, 4, 6, 8, 16
<[Raiden]> Я енедавно видел обои под газету. С разными новостями начала прошлог овека
<d4rkmist> хорошего качества?? читабельные?
<d4rkmist> ядро линкса весит 65метров(
<d4rkmist> огр размер для меня(
<[Raiden]> ну вполне )
<d4rkmist> оригинально
<[Raiden]> искал магазины с обоями, сестра ремонт делает. И попалось в общем
<OppaNa> парни, привет. подскажите, в чем может быть затык. Нужно установить программку из разрешения .bin . в консоли перехожу в папку, делаю chmod +x , а затем ./name , ткаю ентер.. и ничего не происходит
<OppaNa> под sudo та же песня
<[Raiden]> !пинг
<[Raiden]> я тут?
<andrex> там
<andrex> ping
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Failed!
<Kyshtynbai> http://soft.mail.ru/pressrl_page.php?id=48558
<Kyshtynbai> Ухахахаха
<Kyshtynbai> Граб пришел, ктось уже обновлял?
<andrex> вот вот, хош добра а вандалом назовут в любом случае
<[Raiden]> баянчик
<[Raiden]> кстати новсть плохая. получается люди испортили компы тем что поставили линукс
<[Raiden]> )
<andrey_> привет красноглазые
<[Raiden]> привет
<andrex> сам такой
<andrex> :p
<andrey_> да я такой.
<andrex> не а у меня груб не пришел, либо пришел ещё давно.
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: приходил, вроде не поломалось ничего
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: ок, спасибо.
<[Raiden]> таббинг опций программ с выбором курсором в zsh http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1002/h_1349196690_9261558_2799f1a5e1.png
<[Raiden]> ну и случайно кде
<andrey_> шрифты отстой
<andrex> ну про это я знаю, и он ещё ошибки может исправлять
<andrex> и ещё много чего умеет
<tagezi> q
<Lorgus> привет... каой командой посмотреть dns
<Kyshtynbai> што значит посмотреть днс
<Lorgus> ip dns серверов
<Kyshtynbai> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Kyshtynbai> наверное\
<andrex> так и есть
<Lorgus> cat: /etc/resolv.conf: Нет такого файла или каталога
<andrex> sudo
<andrex> наверное)
<Lorgus> cat: /etc/resolv.conf: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Lorgus> sudo не помогает
<Kyshtynbai> ну создай и пропиши 8.8.8.8
<Lorgus> нахрен ?
<Lorgus> как посмотреть какой щас днс ???
<artus> nslookup i.ua
<andrex> nslookup
<andrex> торможу
<Kyshtynbai> а чото я не пойму как у тебя resolv.conf нету. по дхцп разве приходят адреса неймсерверов?
<Lorgus> не катит
<Lorgus> nslookup  появляется > и все
<artus> Lorgus, nslookup i.ua !
<Lorgus> artus, не катит в записи нет DNS серверов
<artus> ну знать нету у тя днсов, вопросы то какие еще могут быть*? ))
<Lorgus> alex@alex-home:~$ nslookup i.ua Server:		127.0.0.1 Address:	127.0.0.1#53
<Lorgus> как эт нету
<artus> Lorgus, разница меджу некатит. потому что не показывает то чего нет, и неработает - большая
<artus> хотя если у тя локалхост забит в днс то круто)
<Lorgus> эт как
<andrex> Server:  127.0.0.1 Address: 127.0.0.1#53 так
<artus> Lorgus, ну как , вон виш, Address: 127.0.0.1#53 и вервер, это твои днсы
<boris_t> artus, ща в уубнте такая фигня есть, запилен локалный кешырующий днс и система резольвит все адреса об локалхост
<boris_t> Lorgus, network-manager рестартани
<artus> boris_t, запилен он или не запилен, чего у рулилки интернетами бцдет прописаано, то и будет резолвить
<Sergey_IT> ку
<andrex> q
<[Raiden]> ку
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ку )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ку
<artus> так, vsftpd часом последнее время никто не крутил?
<Sergey_IT> artus, даже не трогал (
<artus> гады, они его сломали (((
<Sergey_IT> поправь )
<Iva22> ПриВа! Есть Кто?
<andrex> no
<Iva22> кто в курсе?
<rekcuFniarB> Нет.
<rekcuFniarB> Я лично не в курсе.
<andrex> !ask | Iva22
<ubuntuhelp> Iva22: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Iva22> Я про Марка хотел спросить
<Iva22> Может кто с ним переписывался?
<rekcuFniarB> !ask > /dev/null
<andrex> угу
<Iva22> всё ясно с вами :)
<Iva22> ну мне он тоже не отвечал
<rekcuFniarB> С тобой тоже.
<Iva22> занят сильно наверно
<Iva22> так если каждый 5й убунтоид писать будет....
<Iva22> ну ладно тогда кто как думает?
<Iva22> Марк гей или нет?
<artus> @kban --host Iva22 иди спать
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<[Raiden]> он первый кто тут такое спросил
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, был ещё фантик залётный
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> сусеводы как всегда быстро собирают моё де... http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1003/h_1349211441_8182863_2f7e2fd76f.png
<tagezi> [Raiden]: теперь ты на сюсю уйдёшь?
<[Raiden]> бывают позывы я бы сказал. Но пока нет
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а чо так? ты в посленднее время сюсе столько дефирамбов пропел, чуть ли не столько же сколько всему кде )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> пакетов много. Знаю что где. Привычка в общем не отпускает.
<tagezi> что, на сюсе нет этих пакетов в репах? быть не может... команды там чуть отличаются... а привычка поменяется за неделю))
<[Raiden]> когда  делал попытку последний раз переходить собирал 2 фильтра для гимпа из тех что в убунте есть
<tagezi> у них политика строже?
<tagezi> или ручная сборка пакетов? ))
<[Raiden]> сборка пакетов там легче. Я тогда взял пакеты из магеи, убрал несколько ихних макросов из спеков и их билдсервис их собрал )
<[Raiden]> но как бы всеравно телодвижения
<tagezi> О, да )))
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> регулярное выражение на перле "хоть одна цифра" как будет выглядеть? )
<tagezi> ^[0-9]$ так?
<[Raiden]> не знаю, может как в баше типа [0..9]
<[Raiden]> не знаю, проверяй
<[Raiden]> ^ значит начало строки
<[Raiden]> в sed , в перле не знаю
<tagezi> мне вообще в кути нужно, я просто думал ты перл знаешь )
<tagezi> там вид по руководству одинаковый, насколько я помню... пойду читать )
<[Raiden]> echo 123 |sed -e 's/^[0-9]//'
<[Raiden]> я только вот что знаю )
<[Raiden]> скбка по любмоу начало строки, т.е. первый символ цифра.
<tagezi> крыша? ^
<tagezi> да.. я уже прочел )
<tagezi> а $ до конца строки )
<[Raiden]> так тоже пашет, echo 123qwe |perl -pe 's/^[0-9]//' , т.е. отрезает 1 цифру, а с $ нет
<[Raiden]> да, верно, с $ будет работать если только 1 символ и цифра
<[Raiden]> разобрались
<[Raiden]> echo 1 |perl -pe 's/^[0-9]$/ура/'
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: тут ещё?
<[Raiden]> знакомый на наш регексп:
<[Raiden]> [01:51:00] [proller]Raiden, ламо
<[Raiden]> [01:51:03] [proller]\d+
<tagezi> [Raiden]: )))
<tagezi> всё не возможно знать )))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ладно, пойду я спать
<tagezi> всем бб
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-03
<lukinfore> ку
<lukinfore> посоветуйте как понять, почему алса при включении может не подхватиться
<vladgobelen> lukinfore: Как ты это определил?
<lukinfore> те не видит устройство
<vladgobelen> [21:04:29] <vladgobelen> lukinfore: Как ты это определил?
<lukinfore> aplay -L
<lukinfore> yfghbvth
<lukinfore> например
<lukinfore> ни alsa reload, ни перегрузка кернел модулей не катит
<lukinfore> но! при перелогине срабатывает
<lukinfore> и рандомно как-то
<lukinfore> те сейчас с первого логина работала
<lukinfore> vladgobelen, aplay -l ,в смысле
<vladgobelen> lukinfore: я понял
<lukinfore> -L правду кажет
<vladgobelen> lukinfore: нет, не в курсе. Бывал баг, что оно занималось чем-либо, и если это убить - все чинилось
<vladgobelen> В твоем случае не знаю
<lukinfore> что неприятно, для алсы штатного дебага не обнаруживается
<lukinfore> нужно перекомпилять с флагами
<SergeyIT> lukinfore, а какая ОС?
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: так убунту же
<lukinfore> SergeyIT, топиковая 11.10
<lukinfore> угу
<lukinfore> в8же
<SergeyIT> просто в альфах/бетах бывает такое
<lukinfore> хотя бы понять что при перелогине такого происходит
<lukinfore> и в скрипт вбить
<SergeyIT> а сейчас автологин?
<lukinfore> угу
<lukinfore> а это влияет?
<SergeyIT> может отключить?
<SergeyIT> у меня с монтированием сетевых дисков такое было
<lukinfore> потому как lightdm restart с автологином пркатывает
<lukinfore> можно попробовать конечно
<lukinfore> но как диагностику
<lukinfore> кстати про баги http://www.debian.org/logos/officiallogo.svg
<lukinfore> мой 15.0.1 фф сенфолтится
<lukinfore> можнтн тыцнуть?
<vladgobelen> На винде он тоже сегфолтится.
<lukinfore> сег*
<vladgobelen> lukinfore: А на генту нет.
<lukinfore> именно по єтой ссылке?
<vladgobelen> Есть два объяснения: 1) Это все из-за неудачного выбора ОС. 2) Из-за того, что на них используется собранная мозиллой версия, а на генту пересобранная.
<lukinfore> мм
<lukinfore> в смысле в репах бинарники от мозиллы?
<lukinfore> дебианайзенные?
<vladgobelen> lukinfore: Именно.
<vladgobelen> lukinfore: Если ты собираешь фф сам, ты не имеешь права использовать иконки и название мозилловские. Это нарушение лицензии.
<lukinfore> чегочего
<lukinfore> сегфолт по лицензии
<vladgobelen> lukinfore: Или ты качаешь бинарники с северов мозиллы, или же собираешь сам с вырезкой логотипов и иконок. Иначе это пиратство
<lukinfore> ето звучит
<vladgobelen> Это лицензия такая
<lukinfore> не гуглится что-то
<lukinfore> vladgobelen, у знаков другая лицензия от мпл?
<vladgobelen> lukinfore: Знаки и названия являются собственностью и не разрешаются к распространению.
<vladgobelen> lukinfore: Поэтому, к примеру, в дебиане они заменены
<lukinfore> пруф можно?
<vladgobelen> lukinfore: Прочитай лицензию.
<lukinfore> мпл?
<lukinfore> или другую?
<vladgobelen> Помоему да, не помню точно.
<Resager> Может кто попробовать у себя откомпилить небольшую прогу. с помощью gcc, с использованием libusb? У меня в обоих убунтах не может, даже с установленными libusb++-dev
<vladgobelen> lukinfore: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<Resager> Прога - несколько строк, для отправки в модем билайна сообщений, чтоб не отключался(((
<Resager> Вот код http://pastebin.com/aK06EXbb компилить советуют так: gcc -lusb -o UnBeeline UnBeeline.c
<lukinfore> vladgobelen, так ведь не уточняется, какие именно ограничения
<lukinfore> прото что с иконками компилять нельзя первій раз слішу
<vladgobelen> lukinfore: Распространять нельзя
<lukinfore> http://www.mozilla.org/MPL/2.0/ вот мпл, ничего такого не нашел
<vladgobelen> lukinfore: Последнюю ссылку открой и начало прочитай
<vladgobelen> lukinfore: И да - контент вроде иконок распространяется всегда под отдельной лицензией
<lukinfore> так под какой
<lukinfore> ну да ладно, будет интерес нагуглю
<SergeyIT> Resager, что значит - не может?
<Resager> SergeyIT: На двух убунтах пробовал, пишет андефинит на все функции, начинающиеся с usb_
<Resager> пакеты установлены, но почему нет этих функций в usb.h я не знаю(
<SergeyIT> Resager, компилятор или линкер пишет?
<Resager> SergeyIT: gcc пишет
<SergeyIT> Resager, на каком проходе?
<Resager> SergeyIT: да сразу, пишет что в функции OpenMyDevice не индефицированы функции, и перечисляет. usb_init(), usb_find_busses()  и т.д.
<SergeyIT> телепатор подозревает, что хидера не в том месте лежат
<SergeyIT> или нет #include
<Resager> ну исходник я кидал, там есть инклуды
<Resager> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1257686/
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: а логи ты не просишь, чтобы не снижать скилл телепатии?
<lukinfore> Resager, а usb_busses в 19 это дефайн библиотечный?
<SergeyIT> Resager, так загляни в инклюды
<Resager> SergeyIT: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1257695/
<OppaNa> Ребят, создал топик, но никто не смог помочь, может взгляните? проблема - не могу установить .bin приложение  http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=203146.msg1538091#msg1538091
<SergeyIT> Resager, #include <linux/usb.h>
<Resager> SergeyIT: сейчас попробую
<Resager> SergeyIT: так пишет, что не существует такого
<Resager> Смотрю этот .h там есть строа void usb_init(void);
<Resager> и такая int usb_find_busses(void); и другие есть функции (описаны). Может сама библиотека не найдена? это же только заголовочный..
<Resager> usb.h http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1257715/
<Civil|2> Resager: undefiend reference - link-time ошибка
<Civil|2> такие ошибки решаются правильным указанием -Lпуть_до_la_файла
<Civil|2> примерно
<Civil|2> или указанием его жестко
<Civil|2> или до .o где объявлены эти функции
<Resager> ну либа лежит в /usr/include
<Resager> Civil|2: а где .о лежат? в /lib ?
<fly-away> приветы
<fly-away> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2065762
<Resager> Привет
<lukinfore> Resager, так что за usb_busses, можешь объяснить?
<fly-away> отцы, поправьте мой английский пожалуйста
<fly-away> я имхо там накосячил с глаголами
<Civil|2> Resager: /usr/lib и там далее. .o там врядли, там скорее .a/.la
<Civil|2> .o это в рамках сборки будет
<Civil|2> gcc -c произведет объектник
<Resager> lukinfore: прога не моя, это прога с инета, для отправки модему сообщения, чтобы не отсоедиялся
<Resager> Civil|2: ты думаешь он не может увидеть .а, которые в стандартном каталоге?
<lukinfore> мхм
<Civil|2> Resager: не может конечно
<Civil|2> тем более не факт что там нет подкаталогов и пр.
<Civil|2> смотри в сторону libusb
<Resager> Хм...
<Resager> эх.. ладно, уже с работы выгоняют, через часок дома ещё попробую чего поделать
<Resager> всем спасибо
<Civil|2> Resager: поищи пакеты libusb-dev
<OppaNa> Ребят, создал топик, но никто не смог помочь, может взгляните? проблема - не могу установить .bin приложение  http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=203146.msg1538091#msg1538091
<Civil|2> OppaNa: ls -la
<OppaNa> -rwxrwxr-x  1 niko niko 1309982221 окт.   2 23:27 1.bin (это нужно?)
<Civil|2> а что за файлик?
<OppaNa> это инсталятор
<Civil|2> OppaNa: инсталятор чего?
<OppaNa> jdevstudio11123install
<OppaNa> ява девелопмент студио
<OppaNa> если не переименовывать, все так же, и ошибки те же
<vladgobelen> OppaNa: чувак, расширение убери
<vladgobelen> а нет
<OppaNa> угу, нет(
<Civil|2> OppaNa: а вот ты уверен что оно не поставилось от рута? )
<OppaNa> а вот не уверен, но все папки просмотрел - нету ( игры, разработка, офис и тд)
<Civil|2> OppaNa: в /opt посмотри
<Civil|2> оно иконку могло не делать
<OppaNa> там только гугл, это, подозреваю, гугл хром
<OppaNa> слушайте, а из репозиториев никаких нельзя скачать?
<Civil|2> OppaNa: это оракл - его запрещено пакетировать
<Civil|2> по лицензионным соображениям
<OppaNa> ну я понял уже. меня вот что смущает, почему когда я делаю ./1.bin он пишет что "Нет такого файла или каталога"
<vladgobelen> OppaNa: Integrated Development Environment for Java. не оно?
<OppaNa> нет, не то
<OppaNa> оппа, то
<OppaNa> нет, не то)
<OppaNa> я думал что скачанный бинарник запорол - перекачал еще раз
<lukinfore> OppaNa, PATH=. 1.bin
<lukinfore> мб прокатит
<OppaNa> нет такого файла или каталога, а из под рута "sudo: 1.bin: команда не найдена"
<Civil|2> OppaNa: минуты через 3 докачаю, попробую на него глянуть
<Civil|2> OppaNa: ./1.bin во первых
<OppaNa> а что именно качаешь?
<vladgobelen> OppaNa: sh 1.bin
<OppaNa> 1.bin: 1: 1.bin: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а права на выполнения у бинарника есть?
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: это не шелл скрипт, а бинарник
<Civil|2> ELF файл
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: да кто его знает
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: я уже 80% слил, начинается он хедера эльф-файла
<OppaNa> jdevstudio11123install.bin
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: ааа
<Civil|2> jdevstudio11123install.bin.crdownload: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, stripped
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: а где взял?
<Civil|2> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/developer-tools/jdev/downloads/index.html
<Civil|2> там надо зарегиться, нажать акцепт и слить 1.2ГБ
<vladgobelen> О_О 1,2гб
<vladgobelen> ну, удачи)
<OppaNa> да, именно оно. только у меня быстрее 600кб сек не разгонялось(
<vladgobelen> OppaNa: нафига тебе ява?
<OppaNa> учить буду)
<vladgobelen> OppaNa: Юзай Qt
<OppaNa> я даже не знаю что это)
<Civil|2> OppaNa: тебе зачем оно? десктопный софт лучше на C++/Qt4 пиши.
<Civil|2> если под андроид, то ставь эклипс
<vladgobelen> OppaNa: qt-creator попробуй
<vladgobelen> он и весит меньше
<Civil|2> да и вообще вместо ждевелопера можно поставить эклипсину
<vladgobelen> OppaNa: тебе то все-равно что учить, ты ничего не знаешь ведь?
<OppaNa> да можно и в блокноте писать
<vladgobelen> OppaNa: креатор достаточно удобен
<Civil|2> OppaNa: Eclipse и NetBeans под джаву очень неплохие. Эклипс, если бы не его тормознутость и под Си++ был бы неплох
<OppaNa> про яву читал много чего, да интересно стало
<Civil|2> OppaNa: у меня бинарник запустился и он распаковывает сам себя
<OppaNa> не стоит советовать, мне она любопытна
<vladgobelen> OppaNa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x2OPcXvxwE
<Civil|2> OppaNa: поставь strace и азпусти strace ./1.bin
<Civil|2> OppaNa: вывод на пасту
<Civil|2> если strace'а не стоит - ставь
<OppaNa> сек сек) я гуглю как установить)
<Civil|2> apt-get install strace ?
<Civil|2> с судо )
<lukinfore> OppaNa, не sh 1.bin, a sh -c 1.bin
<OppaNa> Civil|2 sudo strace 1.bin &
<OppaNa> ,
<OppaNa> ?
<Civil|2> OppaNa: просто strace ./1.bin
<Civil|2> он много выведет
<Civil|2> можно сразу strace ./1.bin 2>&1 | tee -a 1.log
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: там точно никаких параметров не нужно, типа --install?
<OppaNa> http://paste.pro/5159356
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: точно
<vladgobelen> а креатор прямо из репо ставится..
<OppaNa> может у меня с дистрибутивом что то не так? брал с кубунту.ру
<OppaNa> обновлен по максимому
<vladgobelen> а уже есть кубунту.ру?
<vladgobelen> не левый сайт то?)
<OppaNa> http://kubuntu.ru/ хз хз...
<SergeyIT> а чего не *сом ?
<OppaNa> ну... он русский
<SergeyIT> кто? кубунту?
<OppaNa> кубунту.ру написано что русское сообщество
<OppaNa> ладно, дело то не в этом
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: OppaNa: Нет, не левое.
<vladgobelen> Ссылки идут на убунту.ру
<vladgobelen> И на убунту.ком
<[Raiden]> OppaNa: ./1.bin он пишет что "Нет такого файла или каталога"  - значит ты не в том каталоге или это не запускной файл (без +x)
<SergeyIT> с заднего крыльца ;)
<[Raiden]> И ещё неплохо читать перед запуском. Что это и как ставить
<lukinfore> дружественная к пользователю операционная система и использующая KDE
<lukinfore> ну не совсем русский
<[Raiden]> Ну конечно, естественно кде помешало запускать бины с неизвестно чем )
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: а +u там не нужно?
<[Raiden]> OppaNa: Ещё раз опиши задачу
<[Raiden]> А всё, я понял причину
<OppaNa> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=203146.0 вот тут описана полностью, есть бинарник, делаю с ним chmod +x 1.bin , и ./1.bin
<[Raiden]> bash: ./1.bin: Нет такого файла или каталога   -  возможно на отсутствие файла ругается не баш
<[Raiden]> а то что вы запускаете
<OppaNa>  chmod +x 1.bin делается нормально, а при ./1.bin говорит что нет такого файла или каталога. при "dir" "1.bin" есть
<[Raiden]> Поэтому ещё раз и сначала, начиная с линка на то что ты ставишь
<OppaNa> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/developer-tools/jdev/downloads/index.html
<[Raiden]> OppaNa: http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E35521_01/install.111230/e17074/ojdig.htm#BDCEDIAB
<vladgobelen> OppaNa:  java -jar jdevstudio11123install.jar
<vladgobelen> а это что?
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: он запостил вывод strace'а
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: там суть в том, что он запустил бинарник этой штуки
<OppaNa> jdevstudio11123install.jar где я джаровский то возьму?
<[Raiden]> Civil|2: и чего?
<lukinfore> [Raiden], помешало использовать русский скорее
<OppaNa> оттуда тока бинарник качается
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: и оно пытается делать execve само на себя
<Civil|2> и уже падает внутри
<lukinfore> или мне одному єта фраза режет глаз
<[Raiden]> Civil|2: Ну а мне это зачем знать? Я уже ответил что ругается не баш
<OppaNa> все, качаю яровский
<Civil|2> OppaNa: uname -m
<[Raiden]> OppaNa: немного переведу, для начала у тебя должен стоять JDK 6.0 Update 24
<[Raiden]> от оракла
<OppaNa> x86_64
<OppaNa> стоит, только 7й
<Civil|2> OppaNa: стоит ia32-libs?
<Civil|2> если нет - ставь
<OppaNa> запутался маленько. 1) что это такое 2) там точно ia32 а не 64?
<[Raiden]> там про линукс ещё пишут что пред запуском надо переменную создать setenv JDEV_USER_DIR $HOME/mydocs/jdevfiles
<[Raiden]> или как-то так, что бы она не была равна $HOME
<OppaNa> http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/ia32-libs
<[Raiden]> и да, скорее всего дело в битности, бинарник пишет что нету файла, т.к. его нету. Не там ищет мб. А искать он может ту же яву из jdk
<Civil|2> OppaNa: потому что оно elf32
<Civil|2> .bin твой
<[Raiden]> нужен набор 32бит либ  какой-то и может быть 32бит ждк
<OppaNa>  яссылочку кинул, подскажи что качать
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: стрейс сказал уже все, что нужно
<OppaNa> http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/ia32-libs
<Civil|2> OppaNa: apt-get install ia32-libs
<Civil|2> ничего качать не нужно
<vladgobelen> OppaNa: linux32 ./1.bin
<Civil|2> тем более из другого дистрибутива
<[Raiden]> Главное мы выяснили что не дистр, ни баш тут непричем. А дальше сами копайтесь
<[Raiden]> ))
<OppaNa> спасибо)
<vladgobelen> OppaNa: Попробуй
<OppaNa> я все не привыкну что качать ничего не надо)
<OppaNa> распаковывается еще
<[Raiden]> OppaNa: попробуй погуглить как это запустить на 64бит дистре или тему на фоурме свою дополни - может кто отзовется
<Civil|2> OppaNa: и в любом случаи, боюсь тебе понадобится oracle jdk 6
<Civil|2> 7-ка врядли пойдет
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: оно прекрасно запускается на 64-х битном дистре
<Civil|2> проблема в том, что ему нужен полный набор 32-х битных либ
<Civil|2> хотя бы базовых
<Civil|2> в дефолтной поставке их нет
<[Raiden]> ой ёлки. Ну я рад что ты со мной согласен.
<OppaNa> ia32-libs либс это библиотеки?
<[Raiden]> Civil|2: [15:49:05] [[Raiden]]нужен набор 32бит либ  какой-то и может быть 32бит ждк
<Civil|2> OppaNa: 32-х битные библиотеки для запуска 32-х битного софта на x86-64 системе
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: для запуска установки 32-х битный ждк ему не нужен
<OppaNa> спасибо) 2й день на линюксе
<Civil|2> это самораспаковывающийся архив для 32-х битных систем )
<[Raiden]> да, в этом я не был уверен, поэтому написал может быть.
<[Raiden]> Civil|2: ты не скай случайно?
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: кто?
<[Raiden]> тоже любитель поправлять отвечающих вместо ответа тому кто спросил
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> да в общем не важно, значит не он
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: ммм... ты почитай переписку выше ) я про ia32-libs написал несколько раньше :)
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: [Raiden]: Пару лет назад я читал что оно в дебиан идет по умолчанию
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: [Raiden]: Все так изменилось?
<OppaNa> пошла жара) спасибо большое!
<[Raiden]> а не факт что нужная либа в ia32-libs , дело в том что сча в убунте мультилиб.
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: не знаю как в дебиане, в убунте свежей по умолчанию почти ничего 32-х битного нет
<[Raiden]> и либы 32битыне лежат в куче разных пакетов
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: "Нет файла" - значит что нет ld-linux'а в общем-то
<Civil|2> судя по strace'у
<Civil|2> уж он то точно есть в ia32-libs. Дальше была бы ругань на конкретную .so и лечилось бы анализом зависимостей и пр. насилованием мозгов
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну пусть ставит. Я то тут причем
<[Raiden]> Ему отвечай
<OppaNa> короче. все заработало) выражаю благодарность Сивилу) пойду на форуме отпишусь, мб поможет кому
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: а у него установка уже заработала, а тебя поправляю на случай, если ты сам столкнешься с такой ситуацией
<[Raiden]> Если бы я не сталкивался с такой ситуацией, я бы не знал что ругается бинарник , а не шелл и не сказл бы что либ не хватает )
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: но тем не менее у тебя не совсем правильные выводы из сообщения об ошибке
<[Raiden]> но в общем-то спасибо , только конкретно иа32-либс пакета не всегда достаточно
<[Raiden]> и с этим я тоже сталкивался
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: для этой ругани достаточно. Следующая ругань - отдельная тема
<OppaNa> ребят, установил программу из бинарника, она установилась. я знаю куда (ее расположение). подскажите расширение файла на запуск?
<sharikoff> ./
 * sharikoff подсказал
<deniska> ахрененно подсказал
<deniska> sharikoff: ты хоть знаешь что такое ./?
<deniska> OppaNa: обычно исполняемый файл в линуксе расширения не имеет
<vladgobelen> OppaNa: название ее начни в терминале набирать и нажми таб
<sharikoff> deniska: да откуда мне
<sharikoff> я темнота нерадиофицированная
<Onkeltem> Диалог.
<Onkeltem> Алёна: Можно тебя попросить?
<Onkeltem> Артём: попробуй ))
<Onkeltem> Алёна: Установить мне Linux на ноут
<Onkeltem> Артём: О как! :) Причина?
<Onkeltem> Алёна: Из–за вирусов
<[Raiden]> OppaNa: в линуксе только права и пути важны. расширения может вообще не быть, для примера зайди в /usr/bin и обрати внимание что там расширений нема
<Onkeltem> +1 к сообществу, короче :)
<sharikoff> Onkeltem: нельзя тут так
<sharikoff> в правилах написано
<Onkeltem> sharikoff: я не понял, как? Много сообщений? Оно само побилось, я одним отправлял
<sharikoff> верю
<Onkeltem> Вообще этот pidgin подбешивает временами...
<sharikoff> тоже верю
<sharikoff> однако вижу совершенно другое
<Onkeltem> да я по ходу тоже вижу другое
<sharikoff> ну ты вобщем понял угу?
<sharikoff> =)
<Onkeltem> Да, ясно
<deniska> Просто в irc в сообщении не может быть символа \n
<Onkeltem> deniska: может
<deniska> А Алёна просто хочет потрахаться с Артёмом (:
<Onkeltem> deniska: просто Pidgin элементарное форматирование IRC не смог имплементить
<Onkeltem> тут даже нет ^V ^O и ^U
<deniska> Я ни разу не видел разрыв строки в irc
<deniska> в любом клиенте
<Onkeltem> И я находил обсуждение в багрепортах pidgin, почему они решили не делать этого: они прсто решили этого не делать.
<Onkeltem> deniska: irssi
<deniska> Я не задрот, я не пользуюсь консольными чатиками (:
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> просто ты до них еще не доразвивался
<sharikoff> =)
<Onkeltem> deniska: что за rude language
<Onkeltem> задрот, трахаться. фу. Где опы? :)
<deniska> Ну ладно, эмм, нерд, заниматься сексом :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: просто ты не умеешь пользоваться софтом
<artus> @voice Onkeltem deniska
<Onkeltem> deniska: Алёна и Артём - друзья. Я ей лично выбирал год назад ноут. Закрыли тему.
<sharikoff> artus: q
<vladgobelen> deniska: покажи, к примеру, лучший гуй к дд
<Onkeltem> Очень надеюсь что в том ноуте nVidia...
<deniska> vladgobelen: gnome-terminal
<artus> sharikoff, йй
<Onkeltem> Узнал видеокарту. "ATI Mobility Radeon HD6570". Ребята, подскажие, стоит уже расстраиваться или всё ок? Интересует установка 12.04/Gnome 3
<tech-desk> ну не печально)
<deniska> Не расстраивайся, мы всё равно все умрём
<tech-desk> Все ок)
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: Стоит
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: Но работать должно
<Onkeltem> vladgobelen: в чем конкретно буду выражаться недостатки?
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: Возможно она будет работать с плохой производительностью. Возможно будет работать не все. Возможно что-то будет глючить.
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: Если короче - придется пошаманить.
<Onkeltem> Недавно на атишку ставил 12.04, так вот docky (ну, пользуюсь я им, да) при своей анимации выдает слайдшоу. И вообще вся анимация Gnome3/GnomeShell с тормозами
<Onkeltem> vladgobelen: ну, я очень надеюсь sgfxi поможет подобрать дрова нормальные
<deniska> А драйвера проприетарные ставить пробовал?
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: Там серьезная проблема с драйверами.
<Onkeltem> deniska: вот не помню
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: Иногда лучше работают проприетарные, иногда открытые.
<Onkeltem> vladgobelen: не в курсе, в чем конкретно проблема с этой конторой, что они не могут сделать всё по-человечески?
<Onkeltem> Уже который год
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: Но и в том и другом случае проблема (к примеру) с некоторыми эффектами КДЕ. Почти всегда проблемы  с вайнвскими играми
<Onkeltem> ну, слава богу в данном случае игры не интересуют
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: У них была очень плохая реализация драйвера. В итоге их перекупила АМД
<Onkeltem> И... воз и ныне там?
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: Они посмотрели на то что было реализовано, схватились за голову - выкинули полностью код и начали заново писать
<Onkeltem> А, понял. Вот жесть
<vladgobelen> Оно конечно работает... Но сам понимаешь
<Onkeltem> Ну, то есть надо просто ждать. Для старых карт точно дров не будет, а для новых - отлаживают и отлаживают
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: Для старых драйверов впринципе не будет - ибо код выкинули и новый писать не будут
<Onkeltem> vladgobelen: а эта ситуация (перепысывание) возникла только с Линуксовыми дровами или с виновыми тоже?
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: Потому для старых только открытые драйвера, а они мало что тянут
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: С линуксовыми, насколько я знаю.
<vladgobelen> Очень давно не сталкивался с виндой.
<Onkeltem> Ну, ясно. Ладно, поставим свечку гениальным ATI-программистам, чтобы им не ладно было
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: У нвидиа, кстати, свои проблемы есть. Но меньше. Например с оптимусом
<Onkeltem> vladgobelen: да не, скорее всего с виндой всё ок. Это же их хлеб.
<vladgobelen> Но он хоть предсказуемее работает
<Onkeltem> vladgobelen: ясно, спс
<Onkeltem> Короче, решение принятно: винда-пока.
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: А зачем ты брал такой ноут?
<[Raiden]> с ати надо просто использовать иткрытый драйвер. он уже достаточно хороший что бы тянуть композитыне вм и нативные игры на кваковских движках
<[Raiden]> откр*
<[Raiden]> А.. слишком новая видеокарта...
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Нативные
<[Raiden]> бывает. Тогда может закрытый и лучше
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]:  а вот с вайновскими все печально
<[Raiden]> Ну, на рынке конечно не много, но есть с нвидией ноуты. Может быть стоило поинтересоваться ) Либо пользуйте винду действительно. Чего париться
<[Raiden]> ой, долго писал
<vladgobelen> да нормально на рынке ноутов с нвидиа
<[Raiden]> с ати больше
<[Raiden]> кстати о вайне, крайне рекомендую космические рейнджеры перезагрузка. Молодым конечно 2д будет в новинку, но потом она вас поглотит своей атмосферой )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: всмысле первую часть?
<vladgobelen> или вторую?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Она кстати без установки работает, прямо с инсталла можно запускать)
<[Raiden]> это мод второй части, последний. История таже про доминаторов, но ест ьулучшения , штук 5-7 новыйх квестов некотоыре уникальыне железки и т.д.
<vladgobelen> ммм.. пройти чтоли
<chapt> [Raiden] блин ну зачем сказал. это же пара вечеров теперь точно убьется :(
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я в первой чати собрал все пять пушек чужих.. Тех, что бьют кругами по всем.. уже забыл как называется
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: части*
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1003/h_1349270526_8351642_249963cce6.png
<vladgobelen> кажется урон 30-60
<[Raiden]> chapt: )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: залетаешь в толпу врага, пыщ-пыщ и все лежат ^^
<[Raiden]> там поболее чем пара. Кстати в последней версии вайна у меня не пошло, я использовал плейонлинукс
<vladgobelen> видимо просто не поставил что-то
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: )
<vladgobelen> блин, точно - пройду вторую часть полностью)
<[Raiden]> лучше с пометкой перезагрузка. Всетаки повеселей она
<vladgobelen> вижу с пометкой "революция"
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Я просто вторую так и не прошел. Не помню почему. Собирался вроде
<[Raiden]> революция это что-то не официальное. Я видел их сайт ,а самой игры нет
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Кстати, ты пробовал instead?
<[Raiden]> нет наверное. Мне это ни о чем не говорит
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Поставь. Оно нативное, весит мало
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://instead.syscall.ru/
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: обязательно пройди "Возвращение квантового кота"
<[Raiden]> Ну, я учту.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Да, вторая часть тоже работает без установки
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1012/1349272095.png
<[Raiden]> ок )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А ты с Махпеллой что сделал?)
<[Raiden]> я когда-то тавно проходил. Зная что 2 конца я сохранился и оба сделал
<vladgobelen> А первый какой?)
<[Raiden]> а вот эту перезагрузку пока не прошел
<[Raiden]> ну там можно контакт наладить и мир заключить или разнести
<[Raiden]> 2 варианта
<vladgobelen> на самом деле три
<[Raiden]> мб
<vladgobelen> но в третьем ты ее все-равно убиваешь
<skai-falkorr> декстер, касл, подозреваемый и новый сериал. люблю осень
<[Raiden]> А я тут посмотрел Чкалов 2 серии. В общем-то неплохо снято. Он оказывается из-за девушки под мостом пролетел.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере по сериалу так
<skai-falkorr> аха
<skai-falkorr> снова
<skai-falkorr> снова декстер заканчивается на том, что дебра узнает о нем праду.только теперь более конкретную
<skai-falkorr> кто нить смотрит декстера?
<|rapidsp|> какова ищо декстера-шмекстера
<skai-falkorr> моргана-маньякоргана
<skai-falkorr> татуированный холмс-наркоман... конан-дойль умер бы от ужаса
<skai-falkorr> притом работать будет в нью йорке
<skai-falkorr> на этом фоне даже ватсон с сиськами (красивыми азиатскими сиськами) нормально
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это ты про что?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: elementary
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: сериал про холмса
<skai-falkorr> новый
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Посмотри сериал "Шерлок". Он впринципе уже законченный. Тоже достаточно новый
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ну этот этого сезона
<skai-falkorr> тот шерлок меня не вдохновил
<skai-falkorr> этому я даю пока шанс
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: BBC?
<skai-falkorr> cbs
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Я про сериал BBC гдето 2009-2011 года
<skai-falkorr> я знаю. я его пытался посмотреть
<skai-falkorr> чет не приглянулось
<[Raiden]> ахаха. у сусеводов тестовая сборка 12.3  появилась
<[Raiden]> LiveCD-сборки на базе KDE (608 Мб) и GNOME (613 Мб) - а потом говорят что qt это много.
<[Raiden]> в общем-то шутка )
<|rapidsp|> [Raiden]: а нулевая сборка это альфа-приальфа или наоборот почти релиз?
<[Raiden]> ну это первая, до релиза далеко ещё.
<[Raiden]> у них там 8 месяцев циклы вроде
<|rapidsp|> лошары.... то ли дело убунта по джедайски, каждые полгода
<vladgobelen> |rapidsp|: переустановил - поставил - обновил - сломал... романтика..
<vladgobelen> и так каждые пол года
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: после всего этого отказался от генты и перешел на убунту.поставил и живешь без проблем
<skai-falkorr>  //fixed
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: В генту скрипты замены конфигов не используются) Так что безосновательно)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а убунта ломается у малого числа пользователей. но тыж обобщаешь:)
<NoOova> Господа, чем фасад отличается от билдера, кроме цели - создание или управление
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ну.. 50% это достаточно много
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: ну да ладно, я спать
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: 83% всей лжи указано в процентах от 50 до 83%
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это статистика локальная и не по ЛТС. Но я не думаю, что обновление ЛТС будет лучше.
<vladgobelen> Все. Ушел.
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: фасад - это тайная израильская разведка (конкурент моссада), а билдер - это пузатый чувак с инструментами:)
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: это намек, что твои цифры взяты из твоей головы и только твоей фантазиией подкреплены
<NoOova> ага а синглтон это негр с одним яичком
<skai-falkorr> :)
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: это певец-негр
<skai-falkorr> он же тон
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2760843/differences-between-facade-pattern-and-other-patterns
<skai-falkorr> NoOova: http://www.cs.trinity.edu/~mlewis/CSCI3394-F05/Lectures/Lect6.pdf
<NoOova> skai-falkorr: спасибо. натолкнуло на мысли
<NoOova> а вообще я GoF заказал =) только не заплатил ещё =(
<NoOova> хрен купиш в магазине
<skai-falkorr> гоф?
<skai-falkorr> шо це такэ?
<NoOova> http://www.books.ru/books/priemy-obektno-orientirovannogo-proektirovaniya-352130/
<NoOova> тока год поновее
<Resager> Как обновить пакет? Хочу последнюю версию Chromium поставить. чтобы сохранились настройки. Как это сделать?
<shenmue> apt-get upgrade пакет
<artus> настройки и так сохранятцо, если не потреш ручками профиль
<Resager> Хм.. то есть Удалить & Установить проканает? Спасибо
<artus> зачем удалять?
<artus> просто apt-get dist-upgrade , и все само обновитцо )
<Resager> ну в Центре  только удалить можно
<Resager> окей
<jillsmitt> есть плазмоиды для юнити?
<Resager> artus: он мне предлагает ВСЕ пакеты обновить((
<Resager> хотя я явно указал название пакета
<artus> Resager, ну так давно порабы обновлятцо значит)
<Resager> не люблю я это дело)) конфиги часто летят, это как миниум)
<artus> они летят если долго не обновлялся
<Resager> ПРошлый раз Кутим все затер, включая логи
<artus> и чем дальше - тем страшнее ))
<artus> Resager, а про затертые логи - это сказки
<Resager> Хм, может только настройки.. давно было дело
<Resager> Но помню потом долго не мог настроить как было. А логи ещё не сохраняются в кутиме, когда крашится система, а он был запущен.
<Resager> Тут есть люибетли минимализма, типа Openbox ?
<Resager> Как же моясистема подвисает(((
<tagezi> всем привет )
<tagezi> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1004/h_1349295674_3861928_74f9de5c0c.png
<tagezi> глюк )
<shenmue> до чего убоги нокии
<toxa> привет всем :)
<toxa> а есть кто разбирается в io sheduler ?
<shenmue> что с планировщиком?
<toxa> если NCQ включен, то какой лучше?
<shenmue> bfq тока его нет в убунту
<shenmue> для декстоп деадлайн. для серверов и ссд не помню чо там.
<toxa> сервер баз данных
<toxa> сейчас NCQ + cfq
<toxa> онже веб
<shenmue> а так не особо знаю. раньше деадлайн ставил . потом бфк из патча пф. а щас влом все это делать
<shenmue> ппц убогие нокии... шнур к компу размером с мизинец.... пиииииииип
<tagezi> shenmue: да телефоны вообще убоги )))
<shenmue> это каждый раз нужно лазить за комп и смотреть чо там телефон говорит во время прошивки... это вот чем думают?
<shenmue> от моего сонерика шнур 2 метра длинной а не 10 см
<tagezi> за комп? у тебя что на передней панеле нет разъёма?
<shenmue> нет
<tagezi> shenmue: поздравляю тебя, у тебя не только нокиа убога )
<shenmue> эм... просто разьемы под куллер на видюхе кирдык поэтому плата лежит на картонке. вся в куллерах =)
<tagezi> я думал уже у всех есть выход в передней панели
<shenmue> и это что по твоему у меня проблемы?
<tagezi> shenmue:  не, проблеммы у эпл )
<[Raiden]> для дорогих контроллеров  лучше дедлайн, дял остального лучше cfq имхо.
<shenmue> тебе звонять и ты будешь к телефону нагибатся или сначала тыкать извлечь устройство на компе?
<[Raiden]> если есть возможность и задача десктоп, то bfq , но в дефолтном ядре его нет
<shenmue> с моим сонериком таких проблем ннет. шшнура хватает =)
<[Raiden]> последняя моя строка спорная. Но некоторые считают что лучше )
<tagezi> shenmue:  мой телефон вообще не знает что такое комп ))) у него два гнезда 1) под наушники 2) для зарадки.. и ни каких тебе компов и другой ериси )
<shenmue> еще убогоя нокия просит обязательно симкарту для обновления. это вообще зачем?
<[Raiden]> чег овы паритесь, удлиннитель купить не проблема.
<tagezi> у меня нокия ничего не просит, теперь даже заряжать акум ))
<[Raiden]> у меня 2 метра от компа торчит для телефона и для всякой приносной фигни
<shenmue> телефон не мой. просили тут с ним пошаманить
<tagezi> shenmue:  ну и скажи челу: "Купи вот такой переходник(удлинитель) иначе его в мой комп не воткнуть"
<[Raiden]> кстати наврал , для умных контроллеров наверное noop. Я не имел в виду обычные чипсетные с ncq
<tagezi> shenmue:  нокия супер, моя вон звонит и смс посылает - и я её за это абажаю )
<[Raiden]> по секрету скажу, любая гадость за 800 рублей звонит, смсит и  живет от батарейки пол месяца.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: моей гадости уже 8 лет, помоему )
<shenmue> моему сонерик 2007 года =)
<shenmue> аккум уже сдавать начал =( раньше 2 дня держался при полном юзаньи инета музычки и так далее
<shenmue> то есть выпуск модели 2007 года ...
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/636087
<tagezi> [Raiden]: нет что бы просто своё делать качественно
<[Raiden]> на самом деле лумия 920 очень качественная
<[Raiden]> по железу вообще некчему придраться
<[Raiden]> если бы у меня была такая сумма и таб был бы андройд - я бы  купил ))
<[Raiden]> там
<toxa> хм.. а есть кто разбирается в mysql
<toxa> в настройках....
<toxa> при запросе к базе iowait 100%... и долго нет ответа..... чего делать?
<tagezi> в гугле навалом ответов
<toxa> там только много вопросов....
<tagezi> правильно заданый вопрос на 90% ответ
<shenmue> почему я вообще этим занимаюсь?
<tagezi> shenmue: с добрым утром )
<shenmue> да я мебельщик вообщето. а все знакомые почини комп\принтер\телевизор ты же програмист
<shenmue> щас вот поставь телефон на прослушку. а дурак во всем этом только я потому что соглашаюсь
<tagezi> ну, а я продавец в магазине ))) но пишу прогу, и ничего...
<tagezi> но мне нравиться это, а тебе то зачем? )
<shenmue> "это"  это что?
<tagezi> писать прогу )
<tagezi> телефоны я не перепрошиваю ))
<tagezi> видал я это )))) даже если моя жена там что-то делает в тайне от меня.. меньше знаешь - крепче спишь )
<shenmue> ты уже седьмой человек который сразу говорит что мужик бабу хочет проверить =)
<shenmue> и попадает в десяточку
<tagezi> а зачем ещё мебельщик может делать прослушку на телефон? )))
<shenmue> ну да. мы только этим и занимаемся
<tagezi> у меня братан краснодеревщик, офигенную мебель делает )) слава небу он нифига в электронике не шарит )))
<tagezi> лан, всем снов
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-04
<andrex> hi, everybody xD
<SergeyIT> мы не такие (
<andrex> конечно...
<misha777> добрый день. как скопировать из Synapse текст из поисковой строки?
<baronos> ктрл+а ктрл+с не работает?
<artus> переписать в блокнотик, потом набить в текстовичек, и оттуда скопипастить
<misha777> <baronos> не работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> misha777: выделить текст мышой, тыкнуть курсором в текстовом редакторе и нажать среднюю кнопку мыши?
<misha777> <JohnDoe_71Rus>  в synapse не выделяется текст
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а это что вообще за фиговина?
<misha777> это программа для поиска названий файлов в ubuntu
<JohnDoe_71Rus> catfish
<misha777> <JohnDoe_71Rus> спасибо. опробую его
<SergeyIT> без копи/пасте жизни нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: так и не понял зачем надо копипастить поисковый запрос
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, а как еще можно текстом пользоваться? ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при поиске локальных файлов обычно пользуются результатами
<andrex> да делать ему нечего, вот и копипастит всёподряд
<SergeyIT> не всё, а только то, что не скопировать
<[Raiden]> кедоводы молодцы. 4.9.2 на второй день от релиза собрали
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], кедовод - это ты, а они кедоваятели... сапожники, вобщем )
<chapt> кто в курсе где стандартный с++ либы находятся?
<chapt> мне для патсов в эклипсе
<[Raiden]> chapt: libc-dev наверное и компилятор стоять должен
<[Raiden]> или я не так понял слово стандартные
<mintz> Привет!
<mintz> Подскажите, как сделать так, чтобы nginx, memcashed и php запускался от другого юзера, а не от рута и имел нормальный доступ к www/
<mintz> ?
<chapt> [Raiden] скажем так поставил eclipse eclipse cdt из реп, но ни один из проектов не компилится, тупо в эклипсе не видны ни одной сшной либы, захожу в патсы, там вообще пусто
<[Raiden]> я не знаю. sudo apt-get install build-essetial на всякий случай.
<andrex> нгинкс вроде как и не от рута работает, а всё остальное какбы неважно
<andrex> ввв-дата там
<tech-desk> наверное стоит прописать user group в конфиге
<tech-desk> как это сделано у всех
<andrex> ну это можно, но по дефолту усё должнобыть через www-data
<andrex> и если конечно он не из исходников ставил
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут
<andrex> я
<skai-falkorr> молодец:)
<mintz> привет
<mintz> подскажите как сделать так, чтобы процесс запускался из под другого юзера, а не из под рута на бубунту сервере?
<andrex> sudo -u user prog ttt
<mintz> что есть prog ttt?
<andrex> программа параметры или ещё чего там
<mintz> допустим это nginx и php
<mintz> они не имеют доступа к директории /home/user/ww
<artus> mintz, а почитать ман к нгинксу и пехепе не ?
<mintz> www*
<mintz> дело в том что я выдал 755 на каталог www
<mintz> но я так понял это не по фен шую?
<artus> зачем?
<andrex> угу в конфигах настраивается пользователи у них
<artus> вобщем сначала ломаем, а потом ноем что ничего не работает , но читать как его правельно настроить - данивжисть
<mintz> да не, окок
<mintz> я просто спросил
<mintz> и как обычно получил агрессию
<mintz> типа все тупые и читайте маны
<andrex> товаристч наверно думает что как вий кнопочку одну подовил раз 5 и всё да и то апач нгинкс и прочее там тоже настраивать нужно, вывод неумее незнаем лень читать
<artus> mintz, начнем с того что как самый умный ты должен был топать на #nginx и пехепе, вопторых - покажы где ты вычитал что надо выдавать права 755 на корневую папку ?
<SergeyIT> на ютюбе
<artus> в третих, достаточно в группу изменить на папку чтоб ходили туда кто нужно
<andrex> ну какбы мы не решаем твои проблемы, и чтоб что то понять как делается, нужно почитать и законспектировать) а вот если не получается то погуглить ну уж если совсем неполучается то форум либо сюды
<artus> ну пыцаны ж на районе скалали что апач не по феншую, надо ж негинкс впилить, но читать то зачем )
<artus> хотя самый фееричный вопрос на этом канале был кажись как отменить рекурсивные 777 на корень )))
<andrex> ctrl + z))
<SergeyIT> и не один раз было
<tagezi> всем привет )
<[Raiden]> никто не знает аналога утилиты imwheel?
<[Raiden]> imwheel -c сегфолтится
<[Raiden]> 1 из убитых пакетов
<tagezi> [Raiden]: это вообще что такое?
<[Raiden]> сервис котоырй ловит нажатия на мышку и потом в соотв. с конфигом  выполняет действие. Например эмулирует нажатие хоткея
<tagezi> а чо хоткей не нахать?
<tagezi> ж*
<tagezi> ну, впринципе понятно.. програмирование вействий по сигналам мыши... написал мышкой "2376527" (без кавычек) она тебе систему обновила )
<frolov> привет. есть вопрос по самбе
<tagezi> frolov: если ты его так будешь задавать, ты ни когда не получишь ответ )))
<frolov> задам сам вопрос. папки шарю с хомяка нормально. примонтировал раздел в папку в хомяе. расшариваю через самбу. при поптыке зайти туда ошибка.
<rekcuFniarB> Есть кто с Firefox? Проверьте пожалуйста, играет ли у вас Firefox этот ogg файл: http://ubuntuone.com/2cEe9WiLDVNBH733CcnDD5
<rekcuFniarB> У меня останавливается после секунды воспроизведения и грузит проц.
<[Raiden]> играет
<[Raiden]> шум электронный
<rekcuFniarB> Шум? :D
<[Raiden]> ну музыка не нравится
<rekcuFniarB> А, а то я подумал что вместо музыки помехи.
<rekcuFniarB> Это саундтрек из новой демки Blender.
<[Raiden]> в общем у меня ок
<rekcuFniarB> Спасибо. А версия какая?
<[Raiden]> 15.0.1
<rekcuFniarB> Интересно в чём дело, с -safe-mode то же самое.
<rekcuFniarB> Другие ogg играются, но этот файл в 48kHz.
<[Raiden]> пусть ещё кто-нить попробует на всякий
<[Raiden]> а у тебя звуковуха какая?
<[Raiden]> может с этим связано или с попыткой пульса ресемплировать
<[Raiden]> т.к. железо не держит
<zuker> привет все!
<[Raiden]> ку
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: Audigy SE
<rekcuFniarB> Пульса нет.
<[Raiden]> а уменя есть
<[Raiden]> zuker: браузер фаерфокс есть?
<zuker> [Raiden]: есть
<[Raiden]> zuker: файл играется или виснет? http://ubuntuone.com/2cEe9WiLDVNBH733CcnDD5
<[Raiden]> музыка
<zuker> играет
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: тогда возможно дело в альзе )
<[Raiden]> хотя не факт
<rekcuFniarB> A, вот кстати, у меня же alsaequal приделан, возможно из-за него...
<zuker> ребяты, выручайте. Иду с проблемой по всем фронтам, вот мой тред на ubuntuforums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12277572#post12277572
<zuker> может кто чего подскажет?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю. Если там не ответят попробуй русский форум.
<[Raiden]> всякое бываает
<zuker> на прошлый тред так никто за месяц не отвеитил, правда там подробностей небыло
<Sergey_IT> сложный случай
<zuker> вот поресерчил снова решил попытаться решить
<zuker> при чем ноут фигурирует как полсностью совместимый с ubuntu из-за чего собсно и был куплен
<zuker> даже в гарантнию сдавал
<zuker> и они даже сказали что на 11.10 уних все ок
<[Raiden]> такое может быть. Легко могут что-то поломать в новой версии
<zuker> так дело в том что у меня на 11.10 таже фигня))
<rekcuFniarB> Таки да, из-за alsaequal. :(
<korridor> korridor: здравствуйте! ищу помощи в преодолении трудности с патчингом wi-fi драйвера. Есть ли готовые помочь?
<[Raiden]> может зависеть от трудностей
<korridor> Raiden, сама суть проблемы и описание решения есть по ссылке: http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=46b24cd65fe5f462 у меня не получается выполнить патчинг драйверов
<korridor> Raiden, т.е. я не могу выполнить пункт 6.
<korridor> попробую привести пример ошибки...
<korridor> raiden, выполняя пункт 6 получаю сообщение об ошибке: 2 out of 2 hunks FAILED
<korridor> [Raiden], есть какие-то соображения?
<[Raiden]> Надо смотреть. иногда разница только в положении строк, а не в содержимом
<zuker> может дрова подобновились, соответственно новые патчи нужны?
<[Raiden]> обычно создается файл с расширением .rej  с тем что не воткнулось
<[Raiden]> можно посмотреть какие строки и попробовать самому
<[Raiden]> ну да, но иногда разница минимальна
<korridor> zuker: драва для патчинга скачиваю самые свежие с karnel.org, следуя инструкции приведенной выше
<[Raiden]> там для разных ядер
<korridor> [Raiden]: действительно, наблюдаю в логе сброс rejectов в файл по соседству... взгляну, но боюсь не понять смысла увиденного
<zuker> так дрова обновились, а патчи по ссылкам для версии старее, как-то так)
<[Raiden]> http://www.orbit-lab.org/kernel/compat-wireless-3-stable/v3.2/compat-wireless-3.2.5-1.tar.bz2 - попробуй это. Если у тебя убунтовское
<korridor> [Raiden]: убунтовские, родные
<korridor> [Raiden]: попробовать патчить эти, правильно? инструкции остаются прежними?
<[Raiden]> угу
<zuker> а карта точно atheros _RA_9285, не AR9285 ?
<korridor> zuker: не, карта вообще ath5k, а не девятка. По инструкции-то оно по инструкции, но не до таких крайностей
<korridor> zuker: попробую сейчас вариант [Raiden] использовать
<zuker> я имею ввиду что в aircrack-ng compatibility list есть AR928X карты
<zuker> может всетаки и твоя)
<[Raiden]> различия могут быть и существенными. Мой метод 50на50 )
<korridor> zuker: прости, но я не совсем понимаю о чем разговор
<zuker> твоей карты точно нету вот тут: http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/Compatibility/Atheros ?
<zuker> если есть то поидее ставишь этот самый mandwifi
<zuker> *madwifi
<zuker> и все
<korridor> zuker: какими средствами могу узнать точнее название?
<zuker> что говорит lscpi ?
<zuker> *lspci
<korridor> zuker: вот, спасибо, что сразу напомнил. этой командой пользовался днем дважды, сейчас уже глубоко в хистори затерялась, не смог отыскать. говорит она, что AR242x / AR542x
<korridor> zuker: вроде есть в листе, если туда смотрю
<zuker> да вроде как
<zuker> http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<zuker> там даже для убунты особо делать ничо не нада
<zuker> всмысле собирать
<korridor> zuker: ну это я даже не знаю как сказать... если так решается проблема,  то мне стыдно за себя, а тебя хочется поблагодарить и спросить, что привело тебя к madwifi. попробую сейчас поставить
<zuker> да незашто пока благодарить) а что привело - на сайте у aircrack-ng написано мол хотите список совместимых адапртеров - смотрите madwifi compatibility list
<zuker> да и сам помниться ими решал как-то траблы с адаптером
<korridor> zuker: что-то я потерялся на этом сайте. ссылки, которые предлагаются для закачки .deb пакетов давно мертвые, как и rpm (
<zuker> не-не не пакеты же
<zuker> секцию Removing old modules
<zuker> сделал?
<zuker> из http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<korridor> zuker: у меня и небыло раньше модулей madwifi
<zuker> ок
<zuker> интерфейсі потушил?
<zuker> вобщем что установить надо сделать  sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<zuker> и потом module-assistant auto-install madwifi-source
<zuker> тоже с sudo
<zuker> и потом смело переходить к секции Loading the MadWifi Module
<korridor> zuker: пишет, что не удалось найти пакет madwifi-source
<zuker> sudo module-assistant update
<zuker> и еще раз
<zuker> только вот так наверно - sudo module-assistant auto-install madwifi
<korridor> zuker: установка исходных текстов медвайфай соурс завершилась неудачно. игнорируется этот пакет. вероятно вам нужно добавить что-нибудь в файл соурсес.лист, может быть архивы с контриб и нон-фри
<korridor> zuker: вот такое сообщение получаю. не копирую слово в слово, сложно перепечатывать.
<korridor> zuker: где-то недоглядываю
<korridor> zuker: стоп. ну так-то откуда-то должно же забрать сам набор madwifi, правильно? я не понимаю где должен быть указан к нему путь, раз при выполнении действий с погашенными интерфейсами я не могу получить из сети этот набор
<zuker> логично)
<zuker> и кстати надо раскоментить в sources.list restricted
<zuker> наверно надо)
<korridor> zuker: ок, даже если и так, то интерфейсы-то мне придется в норму приводить? иначе как ко мне приплывет набор madwifi из репа?
<zuker> да
<zuker> ты абсолютно прав
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35006
<zuker> кстати я нашел PPA c madwifi https://launchpad.net/~smoser/+archive/madwifi
<Onkeltem> Привет
<zuker> привет
<Onkeltem> Втыкаю диск с винды, у который файловая система - т.н. exFAT, но Убунта ругается. Что это еще за exfat?
<Onkeltem> И нет, я гуглить еще не пробовал :)
<Onkeltem> Думаете самое время? :)
<zuker> лучше просто не придумаешь)
<Onkeltem> Нашел
 * Onkeltem покраснел
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: Неужели они наконец-то новую фс написали?
<Onkeltem> vladgobelen: прикинь, сам фшоке
<Onkeltem> vladgobelen: http://linhost.info/2012/04/mount-exfat-formatted-drives-in-ubuntu/
<Onkeltem> vladgobelen: её даже XP SP2 (!) поддерживает
<vladgobelen> Onkeltem: Так она же вроде года с 2004 не поддерживалась?
<tagezi> ну, так она давно уже разработана
<vladgobelen> а в 2006 вроде нового ничего не было, с тех пор винду не видел
<korridor> zuker: как мне уточнить, какой драйвер используется? новый madwifi или прежний wext?
<zuker> удади к чертям wext)
<korridor> zuker: а просто посмотреть нельзя?))
<zuker> lsmod
<korridor> zuker: и в каком там месте эта информация значится? честно, не вижу
<zuker> lsmod | grep madwifi
<korridor> zuker: опять же -- что должно было предстать пред моим взором?
<zuker> вот после команды с grep'ом
<zuker> нету?
<korridor> zuker: ничего не произошло
<zuker> modprobe ath_pci делал?
<zuker> sudo modprobe ath_pci
<zuker> а ну и lsmod | grep ath_pci да )
<korridor> zuker: есть выдача какая-то
<zuker> значит все на месте
<korridor> zuker: как от wext избавиться грамотно?
<zuker> а хз)
<zuker> по идее и не надо
<korridor> zuker:lsmod | grep ath_pci выдало следующий список: ath_pci, wlan, ath_hal
<zuker> главное что выдало что-то)
<korridor> zuker: если не секрет, как это дает понять, что именно с  madwifi все в порядке и именно он задействован?
<zuker> http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<zuker> секция Loading the MadWifi Module
<zuker> говорит нам что надо загрузить модуль ath_pci: modprobe ath_pci
<zuker> lsmod - выдает список загруженных модулей
<korridor> zuker: iwconfig ничего такого мне не выдает
<zuker> | grep ath_pci - этим мы пропускаем вывод через grep который ищет строки только с 'ath_pci'
<zuker> вот кста еще гайдец - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484242
<zuker> но по идее все встало
<korridor> zuker:как-то вряд ли (( с аиркраком совершенно не изменилась ситуация (
<zuker> ну шо я могу посоветовать - ищи более сильного джедая)
<korridor> zuker: вернее с airodump-ng. если бы встали дровишки -- пропала бы беда
<korridor> zuker: не) концентрация медихлорианов подле тебя очень серьезная =)
<korridor> zuker: может быть есть какой-то более явный способ проверить работает ли madwifi?
<zuker> а интерфейс переподними
<korridor> zuker: а я рестарт делал
<korridor> zuker: для верности так сказать
<zuker> и аиркрак всеравно не того?
<korridor> zuker: ну как-то да. по этому и задаюсь вопросом работоспособности madwifi у меня
<teddyp1cker> aircrack же инжектирует пакеты ?
<korridor> teddyp1cker: ну непосредственно сам аиркрак-нг разбирает пакеты полученные через airodump-ng, получает ключ
<zuker> так ты как поставил то в итоге?
<zuker> из PPA?
<korridor> teddyp1cker: фиг бы с ним, с аиркраком. он вполне нормально функционирует. а вот airodump-ng имеет неприятный баг, над устранением которого и пытаюсь трудиться
<korridor> zuker: да из ppa, ты ссылку дал на него
<teddyp1cker> я просто к тому что мб аирдамп не совсеми дровам дружит
<teddyp1cker> его ж под виндой нету вроде по именно этой причине
<korridor> teddyp1cker: да, не со всеми дровами дружит, с этим и мучаемся
<teddyp1cker> ок
<zuker> korridor: ну могу только напоследок посоветовать собрать из сорцов как тут - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484242
<zuker> но не думаю что поможет)
<korridor> zuker: почему не должно помочь?
<zuker> потому что все итак вроде встало ок
<zuker> хотя хер его знает...
<zuker> у меня тут уже полночь, пора и поспать
<korridor> zuker: спокойной ночи и спасибо за уделенное время )
<korridor> zuker: большущее!
<zuker> пжалуста
<Sergey_IT> в полночь работа только начинается
<korridor> Sergey_IT: у кого как) случайно не компетентен в вопросе с madwifi?
<Sergey_IT> нет.. ато бы вмешался )
<_d4vid> Рейден тут?
<_d4vid> поставил я кде так в иксчат не видно меню.. куда оно подевалось?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю.  Покажи скриншот
<[Raiden]> суперзум... http://www.thg.ru/photo/obzor_panasonic_tz30_lumix_test/images/panasonic_lumix_dmc_tz30_009l.jpg
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-05
<Guest_> хай
<Guest_> чёта вас тут мало
<Guest_> поможете с настройкой маршрутизации?
<Guest_> нубу
<oxothuk> утра камрады
<oxothuk> подскажите плиз, как запилить чтобы  domain.com и www.domain.com   отдавались вб сервером с разных папок?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> oxothuk: это вопрос о настройке web сервера
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг.
<zuker> граждане, кто-то заставлял работать сканер отпечатка пальца на ноуте dell? стоит ли оно того? :)
<artus> кто то пробовал, не стоит )
<zuker> сам сканер плохой? или костыли, костыли ервивеар?
<artus> костыли , и геморность в заставлялке )
<UNIm95> Народ тут райден всех на кде агитирует?
<vladgobelen> UNIm95: Ни разу не видел
<UNIm95> vladgobelen:  а кто тогда?
<vladgobelen> UNIm95: Тут канал про убунту. Тут юнити.
<UNIm95> vladgobelen: должен тебе напомнить что ДЕ!=дистр
<vladgobelen> UNIm95: В случае с убунту как раз таки равно
<vladgobelen> UNIm95: Убунту это законченный дистрибутив, а не конструктор.
<artus> UNIm95, должен тебе напомнить, что у кед есть свой канал
<UNIm95> vladgobelen: дистр= своя дефолтная сборка
<UNIm95>  artus:  помню, скорблю=) просто скрин нашел где из кде сделали настоящий гном 3
<artus> UNIm95, ну тему на лоре заведи, там любят срачики )
<vladgobelen> UNIm95: ДЕ - не внешний вид, а функциональность. Внешне можно сделать из чего угодно что угодно
<UNIm95> artus: я это на лоре и нашел =) http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/8303573.png
<artus> ну вот там и прикопай :D
<UNIm95> artus: так райдену надо показать
<chapt> ой блин, шо за ужос
<UNIm95>  chapt: а чего ужасного?
<artus> чето как то блевотно ))
<SergeyIT> вот если из юнити кде сделать и райдену показать... это да...
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: из плагина к компизу, который специально был изменен?
<vladgobelen> это шикарно...
<openvoid> кто нибудь заморачивался с возможностью писать line-in и слышать его в динамиках?
<openvoid> в audacity есть playbackpasstrough но оно в таком виде пишет от силы секунду и останавливается
<openvoid> нашёл также pactl load-module module-loopback - оно с глюками поработало немного, потом чёто скрашилось и перестало
<openvoid> решил проблему покрутив alsamixer
<artus> можно теперь к универсальным ответам добавить)) а ты крутиль альсамиксер? ))
<zuker> покрути альсамиксер! покрути альсамиксер с*ка!
<zuker> как-то так)
<artus> не ругайся.
<zuker> это уже почти идиома)
<artus> да мне пофиг :D
<Aiveri> Всем привет
<tech-desk> ну конечно ему можно)
<tech-desk> простым смертным нельзя
<korridor> zuker: hello =)
<[Raiden]> раскраски для детей которые будут внедряться в детские сады http://forumlocal.ru/user/upload/file468878.jpg
<perunych> есть кто живой?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWSC7vFAELk
<korridor> [Raiden]: Добрый день! Посоветуй альтернативу wpa_aupplicant
<korridor> [Raiden]: вернее wpa_supplicant
<[Raiden]> привет, не знаю. У меня сет ьв виде шнура, без всяких впа
<grad> korridor: может тебе лучше посоветовать сразу альтернативу linux? а то альтернативы wpa_supplicant'у под linux вроде нет... правда есть гуи всякие к нему
<korridor> grad: ок, буду знать
 * grad вообще для своего провайдера реализовал eap-md5 supplicant на python'е и raw-сокетах
<grad> оно даже работало)
<grad> но не думаю что это твой случай
<grad> это было just for fun
<grad> https://gist.github.com/9e10c7594d5bdcd50a04
<grad> альтернатива?)
<korridor> grad: как раз гуи не нужны ( сменил wireless дрова с wext на madwifi и сильно просела скорость. очень очень сильно. wpa_supplicant при перезапуске сети пишет, что драйвер madwifi не поддерживается и переключается на wext
<grad> а зачем сменил на madwifi?
<korridor> grad: но не смотря на это автоматическое переключение скорость остается круто просевшей. возможно не на то жалуюсь и не там причину проблемы ищу. подскажи куда копнуть?
<korridor> grad: на madwifi сменил, чтоб избавиться от бага в одном приложении.
<korridor> grad: вчера по моим субьективным ощущениям все функционировало прекрасно. не могу никак в памяти цепь событий восстановить и прикинуть, что же я мог сделать не верно
<korridor> grad: хотя... вру. вчера ничего прекрасно небыло. только сегодня включил и сразу с madwifi стало плохо серфиться и жутко долго грузит даже админку роутера.
<grad> > сменил, чтоб избавиться от бага в одном приложении
<korridor> grad: ну да
<grad> смени обратно чтобы избавиться от бага в другом приложении, вероятно более важном чем то первое
<artus> нет вайвая - нет проблем )
<grad> нет atheros - нет проблем
<korridor> grad: не хочется сразу этот вариант рассматривать ((
<korridor> grad: возможно как-то можно простым способом как-то "закомментить" madwifi при загрузке что ли...? а когда нужно будет -- возвращать обратно? или глупость? просто каждый раз ставить/удалять -- маразм
<grad> да вроде бы можно выгрузить драйвер, потом загрузить другой... надо только поубивать все процессы типа wpa_supplicant которые используют устройство
<korridor> grad: как реализовать знаешь? потом простым алиасом оформил бы да и все...
<grad> знаю - поубивать wpa_supplicant и иже с ним, выгрузить драйвера одной карточки через modprobe -r, загрузить драйвера другой карточки, запустить wpa_supplicant
<korridor> grad: что еще помимо wpa_supplicant убивать?
<grad> надо смотреть что запущено... так сразу не скажу, может быть кроме него ничего и не надо
<[Raiden]> не люблю юнити. Но должен признать что эта картинка забавная http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/8299176.png
<[Raiden]> а.. это гном
<[Raiden]> но суть не меняется, 1 фиг
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А это юнити?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> не сразу понял )
<vladgobelen> да, неплохо подобраны цвета
<grad> клевый скрин
<grad> да
<[Raiden]> ну да, то что всё соответствует 1 стилю как бы ок
<chapt> после пары дней с юнити она начинает казаться очень даже ничего
<chapt> через неделю - да замечательная ДЕ
<skai-falkorr> фи, гречка
<vladgobelen> а через месяц ты начинаешь рисовать ее на иконах, молиться ей и приносить в жертву девственниц
<skai-falkorr> о! гречка
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: через два месяца начинаешь приносить в жертву не девственниц (когда понимаешь, зачем они нужны)
<chapt> vladgobelen: а я то думал почему их так мало стало
<skai-falkorr> ну кто обновлялся на 12.10?
<zuker> я пытался слезть с юнити на xfce, гнум 3 и даже awesome (целый день там провел аж!) - всеравно вернулся
<zuker> как-то все тут лаконично и просто
<[Raiden]> это нереально. 2 недели-месяц надо что бы перйти на что-либо.
<[Raiden]> Я перед переходом на кде десяток раз ег озапукал вторым де, потом погонял ради аптайма. А за пол дня там и не поймешь ничего.
<[Raiden]> если ты видишь в юнити лаконичность то может это твоё.
<amigo> unity — совершенство
<[Raiden]> некотоыре просто видят недостатки и лаконичность программ взятых из гном3 одна из них
<zuker> может мое, когда она стала дефолтной оболочкой - искринне не понимал истерики по этому поводу)
<[Raiden]> Ну, не будем о вкусах )  ТО что оно дефолт в таком крупном дисте - это конечно хорошо играет на пользу.
<[Raiden]> в плане популярности этого де
<[Raiden]> если бы оно появилос ьпо дефолту в каком-нить кранчбанге, то через месяц никто бы и не вспомнил
<[Raiden]> наверное
<zuker> о коллега только что загрузил юнити
<zuker> до этого сидел в lxde
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я бы не смог наверное. Сек, я сча себя процитирую из другого чата
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], ограниченный ты какой то ;)
<[Raiden]> (15:51:25) lennier: Ну уж нет, у меня был айсвм, когда был комп с 32мб рам. Не для того я с тех пор неоднократно апгрейдится, что бы сидеть на лхде, который по сути тоже самое.
<zuker> в котором еще и трей глючный
<zuker> пришлось в нем месяцок скоротать, пока новый нут не купил
<zuker> *ноут
<zuker> уже хотел на хоткей вешать скрипт ресета панели
<_d4vid> поставил я зюзу 12.2 и гш 3.6 .. пока полёт нормальный ^
<[Raiden]> ты на экст4 поставил?
<[Raiden]> у меня ест ь1 вопрос по бтрфс и опенсусе
<[Raiden]> не понял как в ясте снапшоты удалять
<_d4vid> порадовало что пулзеаудио доделали .. теперь колонки от монитора пашут
<_d4vid> да на ехт4
<[Raiden]> тогда вопросов нет )
<[Raiden]> меня у них очень многое радует. Начиная с груба с оформлением под их стиль
<Resager> _d4vid: а про то, что латентность снижена ничего не сказано? В пулзе то в новом..
<_d4vid> сперва я поставил магейю .. так оно меня вообше не остроило .. поставил зюзу и всё ок)
<_d4vid> про латентность незнаю
<Resager> мне пулза нравится только потому, что каждому приложению можно назначить свое устройства вывода
<Resager> Мне, как обладателю двух звуковых карт это очень приятно
<[Raiden]> у них там пакетынй менеджер круче, правда и сложней при этом.  Например по умолчанию пакет ставится из активной репы, а не самый новый из любого подключенного репа.
<[Raiden]> приоритеты репов есть короче. И включение простого режима ставящег овсё что нвоее тоже есть
<Resager> [Raiden]: это же годно. Новые версии чаще добавляют всякие нестабильные модули по варке кофе
<[Raiden]> и указание как обновляться , со всех или с конкретного репа
<zuker> у пульса есть один неприятный минус - нипаиграть звук из под wine
<[Raiden]> я бывает играю в вайне, звук есть
<zuker> пришлось вот black mesa в тишине проходить
<zuker> он есть
<zuker> у меня
<zuker> но ужасен
<zuker> и пропадает через пару минут напрочь
<zuker> советуют выкидывать пульс на мороз
<_d4vid> у меня с вайном и пулзей всё ок
<[Raiden]> может что-то с сусе связано кокретно или с твоим железом. У меня бывет хрюкает , но не часто
<Resager> зачем выкидывать. просто заюзай алсу, потом юзай сново пульс
<[Raiden]> zuker: тут комната ест ьрусская у них и в жабер ру комната suse , если что
<zuker> дык я про убунту родную
<[Raiden]> а...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> тогда на форум ибо фиг знает)
<zuker> вот там и советуют выкидывать пульс на мороз
<zuker> но я как-то боюсь - а вдруг моя блутус гарнитура перестанет работать?
<zuker> или зря?
<[Raiden]> ну не знаю. Он конечно не очень прямой ,но я не выкидываю. Если хочеш ь- попробуй. Мануалы есть.
<Resager> пульс всегда советуют выкинуть на мороз. Смотри сам, пригодятся ли его плюшки.
<[Raiden]> у меня реально проблем нет, особенно с последними вайнами
<zuker> да ладно уже, дождусь steam linux :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> steam linux забавно звучит. Я представил уже себе дистр от вальве
<zuker> регу на бету что-то никак не начнут...
<oles> эй народ ктонить анлайн ассемблером пользовался в гцц?
<oles> инлайн
<Civil|2> oles: а что именно хочется?
<[Raiden]> zuker: пока стима нет, рекомендую urban terror )
<[Raiden]> playdeb.net
<zuker> [Raiden]: я пытаюсь саботировать рабочий процесс сервером warsow в офисе :)
<oles> Civil|2, проблема конечно не конкретно с гцц связана, хочется выполнить ассемблерный код в чужом запущенном процессе, но проблема в том что инструкции сдвига роняют процесс
<[Raiden]> zuker: )
<artus> oles, и к чему это тут?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: нук выдай мне секрет
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: плюсы бтрфс по сравнению с ехт4
<oles> artus, а к чему это где?
<artus> oles, причем тут гсс и асемблер к этому каналу?
<oles> artus, это канал про аниме?
<artus> @kban --host oles 3600 петросянам тут не место
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: снапшоты, зжатие, дефрагментировать можно утилитой btrfs
<[Raiden]> Конкретно в убунту есть только утилиты  для фс и apt-btrfs-snapshot
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну а по скорости?и чем полезны снапшоты простому человеку?не будут ли они жрать лишнее место? сжатие не будет ли слишком тормозным?
<[Raiden]> подтома ещё. Можно на 1 разделе создавать подтома. и бекапить не весь раздел и только 1 подтом например. И ещё есть возможность зеркалировать пару подтомов - почти рейд
<[Raiden]> экст4 слишком простая по сравнению
<skai-falkorr> ну так а чем оно полезно простому человеку?если у меня итак забекаплено самое нужное на внешник,а остальное восстановить займет 5 минут?
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr:  снапшот = ленивыйбекап. просто ставиш ьпакет и больше ниего не делаешь. Потом можешь откатиться
<skai-falkorr> просто думаю, переходить или нет
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю. В виртуалке попробуй )
<[Raiden]> был бы релиз я бы 100% перешел бы. А сча не знаю стоит ли
<[Raiden]> скорость вроде нормальная
<[Raiden]> недавно например на лоре видел сообщение что спустя 2 года раздел посыпался и ничего ен вылечило
<[Raiden]> с другйо стороны, если под корень сунуть , ради отката пакетов, то 2 лет хватит по любому ) убунта чаще выходит
<skai-falkorr> а флаги фстаб есть какие полезные?
<[Raiden]> скорость без использования сжатия вполен сравнима.
<[Raiden]> флаги... какой подтом монтировать и флаги сжадия, оно там моддульное и есть 3-4 вида алгоритмов
<[Raiden]> больше не знаю
<[Raiden]> сжимаются только новые файлы, поэтому если его надо тестить, то опцию надо указывать уже в инсталяторе как-то.
<[Raiden]> а может оно и не надо простому человеку. Вот те же гномеры считают что всё должно быть простое что дальше некуда
<[Raiden]> и есть те кто их поддерживает
<[Raiden]> )
<zuker> работает - не трогай
<zuker> ну правда еслиб так было, дальше палки и камня прогресс бы не ушел)
<[Raiden]> в лине это тоже сложно. Если он выходил как хп, или как новые ос от мс, раз в 3 года... а то ведь версии программ котоыре называютя релизами вылезают почти каждый день
<[Raiden]> ели бы
<[Raiden]> тфу )
<zuker> как только линух стал моей основной рабочей средой все эксперименты пришлось прекращать
<[Raiden]> и ещё нету четкой границы между ос и прикладынм софтом. Ну т.е. дистр - это всё сразу.
<[Raiden]> хочется новй прикладной софт - надо либо много компилить 9уметь бэкпортить) , либо обновлять.
<[Raiden]> ...дистр
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: либо научиться пользоваться ppa
<[Raiden]> ну, ппа костыль ) Хотя да, помогает
<[Raiden]> местами
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не костыль
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере моё де довольно своевременно там появляется.
<skai-falkorr> костыль - это чтото, что приходиться придумать, чтобы работало.
<skai-falkorr> а ппа - это фича.ее придумали спецом для такого
<[Raiden]> а ппа - это то, что пришлось придумать что бы имет ьдругие версии
<skai-falkorr> чтобы проекты могли создать ппа и обновлять в нем софт
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID3/86755.html#12 - хехе
<zuker> у жены win8, она даже это квадратичный пуск не открывает
<zuker> боиться)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> тут фишка ещё в том что
<Resager> я ещё не глядел этот минималистичный вин8)
<[Raiden]> это переходный момент. Т.е. софт для метро будет увеличиваться в количестве, а  составляющая классик-десктопа будет выпиливаться. Но есть 2 положительных момента.
<[Raiden]> 1. вин7 поддерживается долго и будет ок до новой версии ДХ и соотв железа. 2. счастье что у них релизы раз в 3 года.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тобиш люди так и не смогли нажать правой кнопкой на тайл и нажать "удалить", чтобы не было лишнего?
<skai-falkorr> этож не гном.тут можно удалять лишнее
<[Raiden]> не знаю )
<zuker> так там как-то все совсем круто с правой кнопкой
<zuker> ты такой ждешь меню
<zuker> а тут тебе на какая-то панель снизу
<zuker> даже я испугался)
<zuker> больше подходит такое поведение для долгого нажатия на планшете
<zuker> но никак не для декстопа
<zuker> *десктопа
<skai-falkorr> это звучит как "я привык принимать лекарства клизмой, а тут мне дали таблетку. эти все таблетки глотать подходит ток для котов, но никак не для людей. верните клизму"
<zuker> вот не надо
<zuker> еще скажи что ты от нажатия правой кнопки ждешь не контекстного меню?
<skai-falkorr> неа
<zuker> а чего?
<skai-falkorr> назначенного на правую кнопку действия
<zuker> которым уже десятилетия во всевозможных оболчках и прикладном софте являеться контекстное меню
<zuker> а не переход в режим редактирования всего экрана
<skai-falkorr> ну так клизмой и кровопусканием лечили сотни лет
<skai-falkorr> а qwerty раскладка вообще везде практически
<skai-falkorr> это не делает ее самой удобной.даже наоборот
<zuker> ладно я рад что тебе нравиться метро-интерфейс, не будем о вкусах)
<skai-falkorr> да не шибко он мне нравится
<zuker> вот кста планшетик с ним я бы заимел
<zuker> или телик
<skai-falkorr> просто утерждать, что чтото хорошее только потому, что его давно везде пускают - глупо. есть у нас в жизни примеры того, что мыши жрут кактус год за годом.
<[Raiden]> ждать контекстное меню по кнопке совершенно логичн ои привычно. Даже в андройде есть кнопка которая выводит свойства и т.д.
<[Raiden]> текущего объекта
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и пользоваться qwerty раскладкой логично и привычно.и что?
<zuker> ну там есть долгое нажатие
<zuker> которое как раз переводит например рабочий стол в режим редактирования
<[Raiden]> совершенно верно. И в андройде я тоже использую клаву с кверти раскладкой
<zuker> голосом, надо голосом, 21-й ве на дворе :)
<zuker> *век
<[Raiden]> for [ 1 != 2 ];then echo test ;fi
<[Raiden]> набери голосом
<[Raiden]> if т.е. ))
<[Raiden]> я использую квертиклаву со свайпом и показом подходящих слов.
<zuker> я кроме твитов и смсок на андроиде ничего не набираю)
<zuker> голоса хватает
<skai-falkorr> и это делает ее самой совершенной и удобной для использования?ессесно нет
<[Raiden]> а речь то не про андройд. А про новые ифейсы вообще
<skai-falkorr> достаточно вспомнить историю ее создания
<[Raiden]> многие задачи голос не осилит, нужен ручной ввод. и нет ничего лучше чем уже привычная клава
<zuker> skai-falkorr: ты хочешь сказать что контекстное меню по правой кнопке это неудачно интерфейсное решение, которое стало стандартом де-факт исключительно по историческим причинам?
<[Raiden]> старо да, но старость ещё не повод ездить на квадратных колёсах )
<zuker> *де-факто
<[Raiden]> иногда надо просто использовать опыт, а не делать иначе.
<[Raiden]> хотя люди коенчно любят экзотику. 70%  убунтойдов - дуалбутщики. им совсем не надо что бы хорошо, им надо по любмоу по другому.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> Сча правда уникальаня ситуация. Когда по другому - происходит и в линуксе и в винде.
<[Raiden]> кстати это самое по другому не всегда привлекает. эпл со совоими телефонами зада некотоырй эталон и андройд во многом похож. А  вин8фон внешне совсем не похож. Н опри этом продажи не стремятся вверх.
<zuker> это потому что с сними эппл еще не судилась :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> ещё и потому, что оно выглядит как уг. Я вижу свой телефон, валлпапер с прудом ктороый сфоткал и меня радует. А там всё забито квадратами с какими-то соцсетями.
<[Raiden]> по логике их подход лучше,лучше используется место. Но по факту люди не роботы, им не только эффективность нужна.
<zuker> опять же вкусы, у меня на ведроиде - черный экран и все забито иконками
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вкусы это вообще. Сегодня общался с челом которому нужен был таскбар со 100% поведением как у дока авн и никакой другой.
<[Raiden]> даже не вкусы, а привычки.
<[Raiden]> в итоге его после некоторого ворчания устроил икон-онли таскбар для кде :)
<[Raiden]> Это было на канале федоры. Я нахожу что там появляется много уставших от дефолтного гнома и как бы они в поиске куда свалить.
<zuker> вот как на людей развращающе меняет многообразие - харчами перебирают)
<zuker> *влияет
<[Raiden]> согласен. Особенно удивляет что такое разнообразие в пределах 1 ос
<[Raiden]> в этом есть конечно и плюсы.  Можно легко переходить от одной недоделки котоаря утомила к другой ))
<zuker> я подозреваю что многие так и живут)
<Areks> Привествую господа
<Areks> Пробую установить g++ и получаю ошибку http://pastebin.com/BEkCaQAz не подскажите что делать?
<Resager> Areks: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-to-fix-broken-package-904637/
<Areks> Resager:  не помогло
<zuker> sudo apt-get install gcc-4.6
<zuker> ?
<Areks> zuker: помогло )
<zuker> велкам :)
<artus> вот потому аптитуд надо пользовать) и проблем таких не будет)
<Areks> No acceptable C compiler found!
<Areks> Please make sure you have a C compiler installed on your system and/or consider adjusting the CC environment variable if you installed it in a non-standard prefix.
<vladgobelen> artus: а установка левого гцц ему систему не сломает?
<artus> vladgobelen, а чего левого? оно подтянет то что по зависимостям надо
<artus> если в репах есть конечно
<vladgobelen> artus: в убунту уже 4.6?
<zuker> vladgobelen: у меня 4.6, не помню чтобы специально его ставил.
<vladgobelen> zuker: Ок. Я думал у вас версии старее. Хотя, может и я сам устарел. Уже ведь и 4.7.1 есть
<artus> vladgobelen, ну если там явно попросило либу с версией, и указало, то наверно таки да) аптитуд просто подтянул бы ее уведомив что вот ща доставлю еще это
<vladgobelen> artus: он разве не доставил бы автоматом, без ошибок, если бы все версии были нормальные?
<vladgobelen> artus: помню юзал 8.04-9.04. Там проде только "да" нужно было выбрать и все. А вот если требовались левые версии - тогда ошибки
<artus> кто он? апт-гет зависимости не подтягивает
<vladgobelen> хм.. странно
<zuker> Areks: а ты build-essential ставил?
<artus> zuker, а смысл ) если уж зависимости с явным указанием but it is not going to be installed не разруливаются, то всеравно ничего не соберется :F
<artus> *D
<Onkeltem> Ку. Общелинуксовый вопрос. Чет меня клинит, не пойму простую вещь.
<[Raiden]> как насчет apt-get update
<[Raiden]> Areks: --^
<[Raiden]> а.. уже решили вопрос
<[Raiden]> овтлекся
<Onkeltem> Как такое может быть, что один юзер имеет доступ к файлу, а другой нет, хотя всё симметрично? В частности: `sudo -u apache stat /var/www/USERNAME/data` - дает инфу о файле data, при этом `sudo -u some_user stat /var/www/USERNAME/data` - нет
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: не все версии одинаково полезны. ) может оказатсья так что бинарник от 4.6 меньше или быстрее чем от 4.7.1
<[Raiden]> и уж точно нет смысла обновляться на каждую
<artus> владелец, группа, права
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я в курсе.. например у 4.6.1-р1 очень серьезные проблемы были
<[Raiden]> у нас небыло )
<[Raiden]> у меня в репах тоже есть 4.7 , но установлен 4.6 Не знаю чем вызвано
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: у нас в убунтах в репах 4 версии гцц
<Onkeltem> artus: я вспомнил, что это не убунта.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: 4.7 не оттестирован еще
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: он даже у нас еще под хард-маском
<pr0mode> всем ку
<Onkeltem> Век живи, век учись
<Onkeltem> Оказывается, если права скажем на директорию стоят: rwx --- --x, то если ты в группе-владельце, для тебя применяется '---',  и не применяется '--x'
<Onkeltem> то есть выходит, что если "другим" разрешено читать а группе - нет, то группа и не сможет
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> g+r
<Onkeltem> artus: ?
<artus> чмод , и будеш читать
<[Raiden]> но не простмастривать
<Onkeltem> artus: мне как раз и не надо, чтобы читало. Последнего x достаточно в данном случае
<[Raiden]> только указав путь  до файла будет читать, а что бы увидеть ещё что там +x
<Onkeltem> artus: в смысе, на всём пути к цели по директориям, у них только +x должен быть
<Onkeltem> это я тоже только сегодня узнал кстати
<Onkeltem> раньше думал что +r тоже нужен
<Onkeltem> но он только для ls нужен
<[Raiden]> ну можно и так сказать
<korridor> Ребят. после сноса madwifi отказывается работать вафля, как это было до установки madwifi. Как реанимировать?
<korridor> есть кто компетентный? как бы сообщить файфай адаптеру, что он может работать на стандартных драйверах?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю. Ядро попробуй переставь
<korridor> [Raiden]: эммм? в смфсле переставить?
<[Raiden]> apt-get install --reisntall имя
<[Raiden]> без 
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> reinstall
<korridor> [Raiden]: без подключения к сети-то как??
<[Raiden]> если в /var/cache/apt нету то никак. И я от балды сказал. Я не знаю что делать.
<deniska> korridor: я думаю, что установка медвайфая добавила ядерный модуль в блеклист
<deniska> посмотри в /etc/modprobe.d/
<kraaton> korridor:  удалить ath_pci из файла /etc/modules пробовал?
<SergeyIT> чтобы чему-то научиться, надо чтобы что то сломалось... ну или сломать
<korridor> kraaton: да, удалял, не помогло
<korridor> deniska: а что нужно убрать из блеклиста??
<[Raiden]> блин segmentation fault (core dumped)  skype
<[Raiden]> чего делать?
<[Raiden]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1002187 - я не первый
<kraaton> korridor: а перегружал после удаления? и что говорит iwconfig?
<deniska> korridor: ну ээ, модуль который использовался для работы вайвая
<[Raiden]> похоже из-за прелинка. Сча исправим
<korridor> iwconfig молчит по поводу вайфая.
<[Raiden]> значит драйвер не грузится
<korridor> [Raiden]: я знаю. в этом и вопрос, как заставить грузиться wext
<[Raiden]> если знаеш ькакой попробуй руками загрузи
<[Raiden]> modprobe name
<[Raiden]> если зарабоает скажу как автоматизировать
<[Raiden]> sudo modprobe ath9k
<[Raiden]> дял примера
<korridor> [Raiden]: заработало с ath5k
<[Raiden]> вприши это название в конец /etc/modules и всё
<korridor> [Raiden]: красота!)
<[Raiden]> по новому можно ещё вписать в /etc/modules.d/somename.conf но суть не меняется
<korridor> [Raiden]: первый способ меня вполне устроит) главное что рабочий!
<SergeyIT> теперь можно дальше ломать... а лучше прогу патчить, с которой проблемы
<[Raiden]> а я свой глюк победил. если использовать прелинк, то надо делать исключение для скайпа.
<[Raiden]> и преставлят ьпакеты с ним
<[Raiden]> коменты к багрепортам на ланчпаде бывают полезны
<SergeyIT> да что же вы все ломаете?
<[Raiden]> кто не использует тот не ломает )
<[Raiden]> я использую кде и вообще не стремлюсь использовать легкие версии программ. поэтому ставлю прелоад и прелинк ещё. Что бы загружалось пошустрей.
<deniska> скорее всего этот модуль вписан в блеклист
<deniska> где-то там же в modules.d
<deniska> правильнее будет найти и удалить
<[Raiden]> наверное да.
<kraaton> есть тв тюнер aver 505ua . никак не получается настроить. картинка есть но без звука.перепробовал много значений 'card' и 'tuner'.
<kraaton> использовал tvtime
<kraaton> что еще покрутить можно?
<artus> ничего у тя не получитцо)
<artus> максимум радио вытянеш
<kraaton> да в том и дело что звука нет...
<artus> kraaton, был под него когдато патч, под какое то 2.4 ядро, забей, он всеравно не рыба не мясо , у самого такое счастье валяется лет 6 )
<kraaton> да он у меня на дааный момент работает как ик-приемник. для управления  xbmc.
<[Raiden]> на форуме поищи про тюнер. Если нет создай тему. У меня кстати тоже со звуком какие-то траблы были, я все переключатели и ползунки двигал в alsamixer
<[Raiden]> и этого хватало. Правда aver 203
<kraaton> брал у знакомого авер 507(для теста)  завелся  без проблем , а этот ну никак, и он рабочий в windows работает.
<artus> тама чип хитрый, ему спецом модуль надо рабочий искать собирать и скармливать, вобщем шкурка вычинки не стоит)
<artus> ну разве что совсем интузиаст)
 * SergeyIT хорошо - от авера звук не нужен
<SergeyIT> kraaton, во чел сделал http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=53274  - давно было правда
<kraaton> SergeyIT: сйчас попробую с этими циферками...
<SergeyIT> kraaton, но это старое... может новое поищешь
<kraaton> я много чего пробовал. и новое и старое .
<kraaton> только вот авер 505 и авер 505ua и у них разные чипы.
<SergeyIT> ну извини (
<kraaton> не заработал даж картинки нет ... эх
<scratchx[x]> народ что делать в таких случаях http://paste.ubuntu.com/1262512/
<artus> мож апдейт такой глючный, мало ли чего, убунта же )
<teddyp1cker> было нечто подобной
<teddyp1cker> подобное
<teddyp1cker> я забил и поставил бинарник с сайта
<artus> sgfxi рулит и педалит
<scratchx[x]> что это?
<artus> устанавливалка видео проприетарной
<artus> 1н ток в ней маленький минус, dkms не собирает) и рааз в пятиетку, когда обновляется ксорг приходится запускать его) ну правта обычно к тому моменту свежие дрова есть уже)
<scratchx[x]> ясно подожду несколько дней
<artus> scratchx[x], 304.51 дрова притянуло мне )
<scratchx[x]> мож появится новый пакетик
<scratchx[x]> да дрова то сами вроде встали
<scratchx[x]> это какой то сеттинг-упдатер
<artus> а на фиг он тебе ? ))
<artus> или ты по принципу - все побежали, я пробежал
<scratchx[x]> ну оно как то вроде раньше само подтянулась
<scratchx[x]> не джента всетки)
<scratchx[x]> вот сейчас обновиться не смогло
<[Raiden]> nvidia-settings-updates    впервые слышу. Я не пользуюсь, всё работает
<scratchx[x]> хрен с ним сношу) хотя оно как то само тянется если сделать aptitude install -f
<shenmue> хая
<shenmue> пыщ*
<Onkeltem> Сегодня день открытий, узнал про команду `namei`. Очень полезная для ссылок
<shenmue> чо делает? а то я на оффтопике
<Onkeltem> shenmue: http://pastebin.ca/2239927
<Onkeltem> shenmue: очень наглядно ходит по всем частям пути
<shenmue> baronos: поржать хочь?
<shenmue> уба уже заморозилась. осталось дождаться когда зарелизится
<shenmue> вэйленда нету, виндикаторов нет, эсферы тоже нет.
<SergeyIT> shenmue, но жизнь то продолжается...
<zuker> граждане, за сутки ниодного ответа в тредах на ubuntuforums и askubuntu, что посоветуете?
<teddyp1cker> вейланд в новой федоре будет
<zuker> ждать дальше?
<teddyp1cker> мне однажды на какой-то вопрос через год с лишним ответили
<SergeyIT> бывает и дольше )
<zuker> меня такой вариант не устраивает)
<zuker> может в ланчпад запостить?
<zuker> бага же всетаки
<teddyp1cker> да туда можно
<artus> Onkeltem, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2012-10-05_shot.png а это то как наглядно :)
<teddyp1cker> там всяко живее
<zuker> на лоре стоит просить помощи?
<teddyp1cker> на лоре ничего не нужно просить
<zuker> еси чо тред вот - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12277572
<zuker> на лоре как в на зоне - не верь, не бойся, не проси?)
<teddyp1cker> ну как сказать - там за слово убунту уже схлопочешь
<teddyp1cker> и руби еще)
<teddyp1cker> на лор только коменнтарии ходить читать
<teddyp1cker> и то в последнее время и там уныло стало
<zuker> ну про убунту я нутром чуял, а вот руби?
<zuker> руби то за что?
<teddyp1cker> ну там как то чувак пожаловался на то что ему джанга не привычна после RoR
<teddyp1cker> ну и вышло страниц на 6)
<teddyp1cker> причем смесь грамотных и обдуманных комментов со лоровскими, скажем так специфичными)
<teddyp1cker> zuker: а на askubuntu или подобных не спрашивал?
<zuker> на аскубунту
<zuker> тоже глухо
<zuker> на переполнениестека как-то не по теме...
<zuker> подожду до понедельника, если будет глухо - запосчу в лончпад
<Onkeltem> artus: уууу! класс! спасибо :)
<Onkeltem> Так, народ. Вопрос по установке убунты 12.04. Сделал пока Try Ubuntu на ноутбуке с виндой и двумя логическими дисками C: & D:. Задача - поставить Ubuntu во второй раздел. Запустил Дисковую утилиту, а она мне сообщает
<Onkeltem> что мол WARNING: The partition is misaligned by 512 bytes.
<Onkeltem> И что это, и как? Gparted всё нормально показывает, не ругается. В нем даже подвигал размер диска C немного, созда раздел для убунты...
<Onkeltem> А Disk Utility по-прежнему ругеается на это align
<artus> Onkeltem, причем там ключами сортируеш по куче параметров
<zuker> и дальше не дает ничего делать?
<Onkeltem> zuker: я не пытаюсь. Но не хочу чтобы с самого начала какие-то косяки были
<Onkeltem> например, оно сообщило, что This may result in very poor performance. Reparitioning is suggested.
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: 1. ворнинг это не ошибка , а предупреждение , 2.  почитай про выравнивание разделов и жесткие диски с 4кб блоками.
<zuker> Onkeltem: перфекционист? :)
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: 1) я могу менять (в сторону увеличения) размер C:, и как угодно сейчас создать раздел D.
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: не могу только удалять C
<[Raiden]> сут ьв том что бы раздел начинался с блока кратного 8
<[Raiden]> иначе будет потеря скорости ощутимая, если у тебя такой хдд
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: по ходу sda1 создан был криво? что теперь делать? :)
<[Raiden]> ну подвигать наверное
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: :)
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: в gparted ест опция типа align to cylinder. Но по ходу она вообще ничего не делает....
<zuker> я так подозреваю что в конечном итоге она все делает
<zuker> при разбивке
<zuker> хотя когда ты в интерфейсе ее клацаешь ничего не меняется
<[Raiden]> ну поставь и примени
<[Raiden]> вообще я не знаю что там должно работать )
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: ясен я так делал
<[Raiden]> у меня пока таких хдд нет
<Onkeltem> и в gparted только в MiB вводится блин
<Onkeltem> в людях в черном короче
<Onkeltem> тоьлко в них
<[Raiden]> я специально когда последний покупал искал без advanced af
<[Raiden]> но сча наверное уже нет таких. И надо создавать в софте который поддерживает либо потом двигать
<[Raiden]> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Format
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: в общем, методом подбора добился в gparted чтобы начиналось с сектора кратного 8. В Disk utility исчез ворнинг :)
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: между sda1 и sda2 теперь дырка. Когда я её закрыл увеличением sda1, disk utility не перестал ругаться на sda1. Зато, как я сказал, уже не ругается на sda2 - куда я убунточку ставить собрался :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Onkeltem> напридумывают жеж всякава
<SergeyIT> то ли еще будет
<toxa> Всем привет :) подскажите... вот я открыл консоль ( bash ) и мне не нравится, когда перед # идет длинный путь но только в этой консоли, можно как-то обрезать его, не хочу изменять это для всей системы, только для данной открытой консоли
<[Raiden]> Надо изменить переменную PS1
<[Raiden]> PS1="\u@\h# "
<[Raiden]> PS1="\u\033[01;32m@\033[00m\h# "
<Onkeltem> > toxa: Всем привет :) подскажите... вот я открыл консоль ( bash ) и мне не нравится
<Onkeltem> [так лучше] :D
<[Raiden]> +1 ))
<zuker> и все такие: zsh! csh!
 * [Raiden] zsh user
<zuker> чесно говоря кроме баша ничего в жизни то и не видел
<[Raiden]> тут комплишенов больше
<artus> шеф фсе пропалоооо
<artus> фиговая мысля удалять каталог когда в него примаунчена видеопомойка :)
<[Raiden]> нет ничего лучше! Как новый hdd купил
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> хотя канал решает :)  [#1 SIZE:27.8MiB/7,076.6MiB(0%) CN:3 SPD:11.4MiBs ETA:10m16s]
<toxa> так.. ещё один контр вопрос...  в bash вот pwd возвращает полный путь, а требуется получить только последнюю папку ( в которой нахожусь )
<toxa> :)
<[Raiden]> basename `pwd` , echo ${PWD##*/}
<toxa> ага
<[Raiden]> второе функция редактирования строки в баше
<toxa> только что нашел тоже :)
<toxa> пасибки
<[Raiden]> давно таких вопросов небыло. Все только глюки ловят и вайфай настраивают
<zuker> pwd | awk -F"/" '{ print $NF  }'
<zuker> опоздал)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> тоже норм
<zuker> кстати тот гражданин с вайфаем теперь не знает как избавиться от madwifi что я насоветовал?)
<[Raiden]> уже решили. Вернул дефолтынй драйвер
<zuker> я вот из-за него спецом полез в свой eee pc
<zuker> там атерос
<zuker> с madwifi отлично работает
<zuker> и airodump-ng
<zuker> а тут смотрю не так многолюдно как ожидал, думал не протолкнуться от вопрошающих :)
<shenmue> =)
<[Raiden]> всех спрашивающих Артус забанил
<[Raiden]> ))
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> это проще чем ждать пока до юзера дойдет
<olga__> Рейден еще жив?)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-06
<[Raiden]> ага
<olga__> у меня кошка открыла кучу Thunderbird
<olga__> как мне из закрыть оптом?
<[Raiden]> killall thunderbird
<[Raiden]> отходил...
<olga__> оо помогло
<olga__> спс биг
<scratchx[x]> привет всем, заметил что у меня разрешение консоли сбросилось на стандартное, раньше было 1280х800
<scratchx[x]> в конфиге груба прописано 1280х800 но как то оно не работает
<scratchx[x]> и с этим моментом как то долго стали запускаться иксы
<skai-falkorr> балин
<skai-falkorr> я ходячая бацила
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Тоже заметил?
<shenmue> а при чем тут граб и консоль?
<scratchx[x]> shenmue: не знаю, как тогда выставить разрешение консоли?
<shenmue> фрэймбуфер настроить
<adminn> можно как-нибудь задать алиас или доменное имя для определенной папки на компьютере?
<[Raiden]> я вопрос не очень понял. локальный альяс - это будет симлинк видимо )
<[Raiden]> man ln про ключик -s
<[Raiden]> А если ты про сеть, то опять же можно. Но я не моуг сказать как . не пользусю ни самбой ни нфс. Но то что задать имя под которым будет видно можно - точно
<adminn> как спросить у гугла?
<adminn> всмысле что у него спросить, чтобы получить искомое?
<[Raiden]> ты очень неконкретно спросил. Но думаю надо гуглить как-то так: samba сетевое имя для папки
<[Raiden]> до кучи почитай про nfs , о преймуществах и недостатках
<adminn> ок спс
<SergeyIT> я бы еще про доменное имя почитал, не уверен, что папке можно имя дать
<[Raiden]> можно, в самбе указывается как и в винде имя реальной ппапки и имя под которым будет видно. Дменное имя если в смысле для винды, для нетбиос, тоже в конфиге самбы задается
<[Raiden]> но я сча не могу сказать как именно.
<teddyp1cker> с помошью какой-нибудь утилиты из imagemagik можно настрогать простых текстовых каптч?
<teddyp1cker> если изветсно конечно максимальная длина слова или фразы
<Resager> можно
<skai-falkorr> кто смотрел masters of the universe?
<teddyp1cker> можно примерчик из фразы test сделать картинку c test шириной 300 и 100 в высоту
<[Raiden]> это не фантастика, это больше сказка
<[Raiden]> советую сериал Чкалов. неплохо вроде сняли.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: молодая кортни кокс. еще до встречи с чендлером:)
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<skai-falkorr> baronos: чечекакче
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: такие по детски добрые и наивные "ужасы и монстры" :)
<baronos> skai-falkorr, да че то как то так, с ДЕ на нетбуке определится немогу :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: юз юнити, май диа френд
<baronos> skai-falkorr, он тормозит ужасно, гном 3.6 не такой тяжелый
<skai-falkorr> эммм
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ты ставил юнити 6.8?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: там в ллвмпайп поправили производительность
<baronos> skai-falkorr, угу, сегодня утром. с нетинсталла
<skai-falkorr> baronos: еще, как вариант - поставить дрова или заюзать юнити 2д из 12.04
<skai-falkorr> baronos: кстати, ядро стоковое или свое?
<skai-falkorr> а то я на пф кернел в 12.10 после последнего обновления схватил тормоза, хот на обычном все в порядке
<skai-falkorr> чет они месу зря обновили
<baronos> skai-falkorr, стоковое *.17
<skai-falkorr> 12.10?
<baronos> skai-falkorr, два не тормозящих ДЕ, это мате и хфце, но они унылые. я уже joliOS ставил :D
<baronos> skai-falkorr, ага,12.10
<skai-falkorr> а ты не пробовал собрать себе открытокоробку с каирокомпозитингом и авантов в качестве дока\панели?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: 12.04 и юнити 2д
<baronos> skai-falkorr, не, юнити 2д не ставил, просто дефолт юнити был с дровами
<baronos> ну и собрать не пробовал, и не буду. хочу хром ОС но она гадина паникует не ставится((
<baronos> ща крыса на у12.10, вполне шустро :( хочу даш или активитиес меню на неё не тормозящее :D
<skai-falkorr> synapse
<baronos> ух жесть то какая
<skai-falkorr> няшна весч
<shenmue> как прально? у рыбей нет зубей или у рыбов нет зубов?
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: у людей нет мозгей:)
<scratchx[x]> народ так как сменить разрешение консоли?
<baronos> в грубе
<scratchx[x]> [11:57:23] <shenmue> а при чем тут граб и консоль?
<scratchx[x]> cat /etc/default/grub | grep GFX
<scratchx[x]> GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x800
<scratchx[x]> вот так прописано
<scratchx[x]> но что то не помогает
<baronos> update-grub после изменений делал?
<scratchx[x]> канеш
<scratchx[x]> ну ваще было все норм а после какого то апдейта оно как то поменялось
<SergeyIT> про console-setup поищи
<scratchx[x]> щя
<SergeyIT> там вроде размер фонта указать хватит
<scratchx[x]> и че от этого разрешение консоли поменяется?
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: какая видеокарта?
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: шрифт уж совсем мимо )
<[Raiden]> вот кстати случай для бтрфс
<[Raiden]> сча бы можно было либо ткат сделать либо сравнить разницу между двумя снапшотами
<[Raiden]> и понят ьчто слетело
<Doide> Привет, подскажзите пожалуйста я поставил убунту твик, добавил к наутилусу сценарий создания кнопки запуска но он не работает, нужно установить какойто гномовский пакет, можете навпомнить его название, я так и не смог вспомнить и нагугли
<Doide> Никто не сталкивался?
<Doide> Все, решал проблему, нужно было установтиь гном панель
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  Тут?
<[Raiden]> тут
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Видел? http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8303573
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> я там леньер,  в коментах есть )
<[Raiden]> для меня на шоте нет ничего нового
<Blanco_D> После сегодняшних небольших обновлений флешь видео стало тормазить, довольно большие фризы. Кто ещё заметил, или только у меня персонально?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: раскажешь что надо в убунте допилить до этого состояния?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: и как импортировать настройки из gnome-keyring и nautilus?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: гном2.32
<[Raiden]> да в общем-то ничего. Панель мышкой кидается вверх, то что на ней всё идет в комплекте с кде. Единственное у него там тема qtcurve - надо доставить
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю, никогда не использовал кейринг
<[Raiden]> я храню свои пароли в keepassx
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  а закладки с самба-шар и пароли к ним с наутилуса в Дельфин перегнать можно?
<[Raiden]> Мне кстати скриншот совсем не нравится. Я не считаю что глобал меню удобная вещь и не считаю чт опанел ьвверху дает пользу. У меня вверху вправо сча висит видеоплейер
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: не знаю
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  я был както за маком посидел. по работе с видеомонтажом. Глобальное меню вверху и основная панель сверху удобны.
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  может тебе не нравиться но по работе видел мыша живет почти всегда вверху
<[Raiden]> у мака таскбар не вверху. А это оснавная вещь для управления окнами, а не то что вверху - это раз. А глобал меню означает, что мне надо двигаться к нему от окна
<[Raiden]> а если окно не активн осначала выделит ьего потом двигаться
<teddyp1cker> там хоткеи удобные почти ко всему есть
<teddyp1cker> в макоси и нормальных приложениях
<teddyp1cker> так что мышкой можно и не тыркать особо
<[Raiden]> хоткеи везде есть, но их помнить надо. А меню нужны что бы не помнить , а выберать. И они нужны в том окне где я хочу это делать.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: но трей и прочие фигнюлины вверху
<teddyp1cker> пробовал намедни перенести всю пароли в kwallet - скажу так нетривиальное занятие
<zuker> Blanco_D: тоже ничего такого
<[Raiden]> мне удобней что ыб вверху было то что надо. окн очата или окно с кино. А трей может и в нижнем правом углу быть. Это самый неудобынй угол для мышки из-за физики движения человека )
<teddyp1cker> почему там из csv ничего забрать нельзя
<[Raiden]> короче будут вопросы могу помочь. Но сам я так делать не буду
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: вопрос первый как поставить кеды без непомука и анокади
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: или как их там зовут. на 12.04
<[Raiden]> никак
<[Raiden]> можно отключить
<[Raiden]> аконади можно если кмейл , контакты не юзать и поиск по ним не надо. но отключение непомука лишает некоторых функций котоыре совсем неплохие )
<[Raiden]> я не выключаю
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: какие функции отключает? + можно ли снизить потребление памяти до 220мб при запущенном пиджине и скайпе?
<[Raiden]> Ну, например вот картинка нашлась по описанию http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1006/h_1349546345_2630479_1a928c0d60.png
<[Raiden]> не по имени файла, а по описанию
<[Raiden]> в общем дает  описания, теги, рейтинги  и быстрый поиск по этому и по содержимому
<[Raiden]> мп3 ещё можно искать вводя иена из тегов
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: при скайпе не знаю. При пиджине если 32бит , без аконади с непомуком то можно. не уверен что точно 220 но в пределах 300
<[Raiden]> не знаю правда в чем суть таких действий )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: скайп 50-60 метров ест.
<[Raiden]> тогда с ним нельзя
<[Raiden]> а у тебя скольк опамяти?
<UNIm95> пойти что ли е17 допилить?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  2гб
<[Raiden]> тогда какая разница 60 или 600
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: пока нет возможности довести до больших размеров. а разница есть. особенно если запустишь сразу несколько виртуалок и браузер
<[Raiden]> для виртуалок маловато конечно
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: угу. все стартует в init 3 и явой=(
<[Raiden]> могу посоветовать ядро с uksm - дедубликация данных в рам и ещё почитать про zram
<[Raiden]> если цель увеличить объемы рам
<[Raiden]> только мне кажется не правильно это. Правильно купить сколько надо под задачи и заниматья другими делами.
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1006/h_1349547290_6245976_8c8f4de3b8.png
<[Raiden]> в общем аконади с непомуком как выключить в гугле полно. Поставь посмотреть. Не устроит - удалишь )
<[Raiden]> или переставишь
<[Raiden]> все остальные среды легче как правило.
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: чувак тв как-то со счетчиком воды опоздал маленько xD
<misha777> hgh
<misha777> test
<ubuntuhelp> misha777, Fail!
<misha777> test
<ubuntuhelp> misha777, Понг.
<misha777> вроде зашел
<artus> зря
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: )
<tagezi> всем привет)
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/4/7/8/e/f/c31cf264998b585d133bf146449.jpg
<[Raiden]> не в то окно улетело
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-07
<Guest85869> всем привет
<Guest85869> есть кто живой
<skai-falkorr> утром в воскресенье?
<skai-falkorr> вернулся на 12.04
<skai-falkorr> не хватает юнити 6.8 канешн, но меса 8 на моем старом железе лучше идет, чем меса 9
<only_you> сижу на кубунту 12.10. без нареканий
<skai-falkorr> там тоже меса 9, которая плохо идет с моей старой х4500мхд
<only_you> на 8400m gs не жалуюсь
<skai-falkorr> дык твоя 8400м не работает на интеловских дровах, в которых есть недоделка к последней месе
<zuker> и что юнити 6.8 таки быстрее?
<only_you> да, следующий ноут буду покупать с интеловским видео
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<baronos> das ist gut
<andrex> nicht
<zuker> на ЛОРе всегда так - http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/8308843?lastmod=1349523335202 ?)
<baronos> weechat полюбому
<baronos> че там райден говорил что на альт и мышь в наутилусе контекстное меню не вылазит?
<adminn> Можно как нибудь перенести пакеты из одной системы в другую, чтобы заново не скачивать?
<zuker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366
<zuker> а блин, недопонял вопроса
<zuker> это только список перенести
<baronos> ну если не чистил систему то перенеси файлы из /var/cache/apt/archives/ в такую же директорию на новой ос. сделай апдейт и ставь пакеты нужные
<zuker> adminn: а если чистил и /var/cache/apt/archives пустой то: dpkg -l | grep "^ii"| awk ' {print $2} ' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall --download-only
<zuker> скачает все установленные пакеты и оставит их в /var/cache/apt/archives/
<deniska> Если такое нужно на постоянной основе
<deniska> есть какие-то apt-proxy вроде
<gim_> Мм.. ребят, реально ли убить внешний кардридер командой "эрэм -эрэф *"? Ситуация такая - нужно было всё удалить из карты памяти, удалилось всё кроме папки с музыкой т.к. пишет мол "не удалить ибо read-only" почему-то. Ну мне не хотелось копаться, так что зайдя в корÐ
<baronos> !255 | gim_
<ubuntuhelp> gim_: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<zuker> deniska: apt-cacher
<gim_> Мм.. ребят, реально ли убить внешний кардридер командой "эрэм -эрэф *"? Ситуация такая - нужно было всё удалить из карты памяти, удалилось всё кроме папки с музыкой т.к. пишет мол "не удалить ибо read-only" почему-то. Ну мне не хотелось копаться,
<gim_> так что зайдя в корень карты ввёл эту команду и добился чего хотел, но кардридер теперь больше не читает карты памяти.. Почему? Хорошо хоть с самой карточкой всё в порядке
<deniska> gim_: не думаю
<gim_> deniska: Тогда что произошло? Кардридер молчит
<deniska> не знаю
<zuker> gim_: включить-выключить пробовал ?)
<baronos> другую карточку вставлял, а ту которую форматнул, проверял? работает на другом картридере?
<gim_> baronos: Карточка работает нормально, другие проверял - тоже не читает
<zuker> если кардридер сам не дефектный то rm его убить не могла никак
<baronos> перезагрузить модуль ридера, если он юсб то перезагрузить юсб. может гдето зависла.
<baronos> бывало при прошивке терялся телефон, и юсб не определял его, ребут не хотелось делать помогал рестарт юсб http://www.hastebin.com/halaqafaqu.php
<gim_> baronos: Ну я уже ребут делал, не помогло никак
<zuker> сам кардридер на другой машине пробовал?
<gim_> zuker: Нет, но на винде, которая паралельно стоит, пробовал, тоже молчит
<zuker> ну тогда покрась его в зеленый цвет и выкинь в окно )
<scratchx[x]> [Raiden]: по поводу вчерашнего вопроса про разрешение консоли, видюха Nvidia
<zuker> gim_: а вообще usb-девайсы другие рабоатют? а то мало-ли
<gim_> zuker: Да, это тоже проверил ессесно
<zuker> gim_: а кардридер этот в lsusb видно?
<gim_> zuker: Нет
<gim_> Ясно в общем, не знаю как это произошло, но эрэм убил её))
<zuker> gim_: ну тогда вероятность того что ему гайки стремится к 1
<zuker> gim_: ну не надо так сразу) сам умер - просто так совпало
<zuker> мало ли чего китайцы там напояли
<zuker> *паяли
<VMV> привет всем
<VMV> наткнулся на менеджер задач wunderlist, по мануалу с http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/how-to-install-wunderlist-in-ubuntu.html поставил
<VMV> теперь запускается только от рута, а от юзера выдает вот что -
<VMV> (installer:7942): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_scale_simple: assertion `dest_width > 0' failed
<VMV> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<VMV> подскажите ЧЯДНТ?)
<VMV> пробовал ее к юзеру в правах привязать - все равно такая ошибка
<VMV> запускается только судо
<zuker> VMV: вот тут почитай - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1882027&page=2
<zuker> может есть решение
<VMV> я читал, там тоже только от рута получилось запустить
<markmx> Братцы, а подскажите пакетик, который позволяет распознавать голос, задача у меня тегать картинки голосом, показывается картинка, я произношу теги, они записались, дальше ключевое слово Некст например и так далее...?
<zuker> markmx: Gnome Voice Control
<markmx> окей, счас глянем что за зверь такой
<zuker> неплохо было бы чтоб гугль такое заимплементил)
<zuker> в пикасе
<deniska> хм
<deniska> с распознаванием голоса плоховато даже на винде (:
<deniska> Разве что если найдёшь консольную тулзу для распознавания, будет просто её заскриптить для нужной задачи
<Resager> ну а что ты хотел
<Resager> Пиши свою распознавалку, коли не нравится. Сделай вклад в будущее
<deniska> Не, я про то, что хорошую распознавалку ещё никто не написал (:
<deniska> даже жужель (:
<Resager> deniska: да, это печально
<zuker> вот насчет гугля не скажи
<zuker> на ведроиде хорошо работает
<zuker> правда с матюками проблемы)
<deniska> в винде я вот пробовал тырфейсом управлять
<deniska> запустить фуррифокс, по буквам продиктовать адрес, поскроллить страницу, походить по ссылкам в принципе можно
<deniska> но очень неудобно
<zuker> на ведроиде в цианогене есть voice control какой-то, но он по англицки только понимает
<zuker> насколько хорошо - не тестил, а текст с успехом набираю голосом
<zuker> очень удобно
<deniska> До тех пор пока он не ошибается в знаке препинания, в слове
<deniska> или не может набрать технический термин
<deniska> До 4.1 оно алсо требовало включённый интернет
<deniska> на 4.1 на самом устройстве (:
<zuker> ну вы уже придираетесь, смсочку жене послать да быдлотвитец заслать хватает вполне
<zuker> :)
<zuker> а мобильный инет уже не проблема давно
<deniska> а смсочку можно и с клавиатуры набрать
<deniska> а жене вообще из шаблонов выбрать (:
<deniska> Проблема мобильного интернета не в том что он дорог (хотя и тут — fuck you МТС)
<deniska> а в том, что он может быть банально не доступен или люто тормозить в некоторых местах
<deniska> Хм, погодьте, у мтс ограничение у меня 50 мбайт в сутки
<deniska> всё равно мало
<deniska> но мне казалось что в неделю, а то и в месяц
<zuker> мне 100 мб на месяц хватает
<zuker> еще и остаеться иногда
 * deniska пошёл ставить в ведроиде планку в 1500 мб в месяц
<deniska> хм
<deniska> а за месяц я скачал около 150 метров всего
<deniska> Надо срочно чаще сидеть в тырнете с мобилки
<deniska> что я зря 150 руб/мес за это плачу? (:
<zuker> это типа супер мтс?
<deniska> это типа «МТС Бит»
<deniska> опция, которую можно на любой тариф натянуть
<zuker> а, нуда увас то всетаки другой мтс
<zuker> в россии
<deniska> http://www.mts.ru/internet/mobil_inet_and_tv/internet_phone/bit/
<deniska> Это вообще вроде только для Москвы и Подмосковья
<zuker> тоесть 150 руб это только за инет?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ну третий мадагаскар ниче так.не хуже прошлых
<[sonuva]> @op
<vladgobelen> о_О
<vladgobelen> Массовые расстрелы?
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: будь внимательней
<[Raiden]> скрее воскрешения
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: бинго
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: учись у райдена:)
<[Raiden]> \о/
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: труба в канаве в разрезе?
<vladgobelen> ой
<[Raiden]> хаха
<[Raiden]> мячик блин, в бейсбольной сетке
<[sonuva]> тоже в разрезе
<[Raiden]> угу )
<Resager> кстати, я помню не мог зайти с работы из-за банов. Баны на целые подсети это жестоко =\
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1007/h_1349620783_1548104_98d0e4dafe.png  - игры с бтрфс
<artus> жисть такая )
<artus> Resager, клоака решает)
<Resager> artus: какая ещё клоака?)) Насколько мне известно, клоака лишена разума)
<artus> Resager, @unaffiliated/zzz и подобное
<[sonuva]> Resager: а снапшоты дифами или целые?
<[sonuva]> да вашуж
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: а снапшоты дифами или целые?
<[sonuva]> Resager: де хранятся?скока вешают?
<[Raiden]> снапшоты хитыре. занимают стольк осколько разница, но доступны там все файлы
<[Raiden]> и храниться тоже будут все файлы пока они есть хотя бы в 1 снапшоте
<[Raiden]> можно ещё делать снапшоты снапшотов, если надо скажем сделать изменения и застраховаться
<[sonuva]> а потом снапшот снапшота снапшота
<[sonuva]> и его забекапить и снапшот бекапа
<[sonuva]> в доме, который построил джек
<[Raiden]> как сделаешь. До маразма довести можно )
<[Raiden]> если не использовать сжатие и снапшоты , то всёравно остается 1 плюшка. Можно иметь нужные папки типа /home/user , /usr/local как субтома. И бекапить обычными способами какой-то 1 из них. В общем как битьё на разделы, только без битья.
<[Raiden]> квоты вроде бы уже сделал на субтома, но это уже не для хом-юзера
<[Raiden]> сделали*
<[Raiden]> и ещё онлайн дефраг
<[Raiden]> + возможный крах всего т.к. не релиз ))
<[sonuva]> про ехт4 годами говорили, что мол не релиз и возможен крах
<[sonuva]> и до сих пор говорят
<[Raiden]> до релиза реально бюыл возможен.
<vladgobelen> и до сих пор крахи.
<vladgobelen> Буквально полтора месяца назад была жалоба на смерть раздела с екст4
<[Raiden]> Ну ты забавный.
<[Raiden]> крахи могут быть по массе причин
<[Raiden]> резет используй и всё. Пофиг какая ос, рано или поздно упадет
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: екст3 раздел у меня живет с 2007 года один
<[Raiden]> У меня есть нтфс разделы старше твоего. Но это не значит что за всё время я нираз не восстанавливал с них инфу.
<[Raiden]> 1 раздел не показатель
<[Raiden]> у меня кстати 3 года назад был капремонт дома. А я уже успел перейти на экст4, бывали отключения света по енсколько раз в день. И ок
<[Raiden]> В общем всё выливается в то, что факторов много )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: честно сказать, этот раздел невероятный тормоз
<vladgobelen> но переделывать нет возможности, да и желания
<artus> vladgobelen, живучий, остался живым даже после того как винт посыпался, заремапил беды и все пучком )
<[Raiden]> в инет сходи ) Быстрее чем экст4 только бтрфс и рейзер со зжатием.
<[Raiden]> тормоз блин )
<artus> я таки про ext4
<vladgobelen> artus: я вчера копировал ~90 000 файлов (2,5гб) с рейзера на екст3 и обратно
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: в первом случае копирование длилось очень и очень долго - 2-10 файлов в секунду
<[Raiden]> ну и ссзб. экст4 быстрее
<vladgobelen> artus: во втором бывало более 10мегабайт в секунду, несколько десятков файлов
<artus> vladgobelen, ну я архивировал x10 такого количества файла) на тот же винт, самолет)
<[Raiden]> Ты веселее чем я думал. Тестировать экст3 и говорить что экст4 тормоз...
<[sonuva]> очередную вечерную пинусомерку объявляю официально открытой:)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я не говорил про екст4
<[Raiden]> [sonuva]: )
<[Raiden]> а.. ну ок.
<vladgobelen> я ее не юзал с тех пор как она в 2009 (на убунте как раз) уничтожила мне /
<[Raiden]> значит я не так понял. Экст3 действительно медлененй чем рейзер3 , особенно намелких файлах
<vladgobelen> это был единственный случай потери раздела за 15 лет)
<vladgobelen> а вот екст3 реально тормоз
<[Raiden]> только нас это не волнует.
<[Raiden]> это в прошлом
<vladgobelen> ну... кого не волнует, а я вот лучше еще несколько лет на рейзере посижу
<[Raiden]> Ну, ок )
<[Raiden]> А я хочу уже чего-то большего. Включая сжатие.
<[Raiden]> это замедлит запись, может быть ощутимо, но... ускорит чтение )
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/data/img/results/btrfs_lzo_2638/4.png
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: а разве чтение без сжатия не будет быстрее?ведь расжимать не надо
<[Raiden]> если сжать бинарник bash лзо, то он вместо приерно 900кб будет примерно 600. Можно легко расчитат ьсколько блоков по 4кб  хдд читает в обоих случаях
<[Raiden]> а процессора просто должно хватать, что бы был оускорение
<[Raiden]> на атоме может это никчему, а на корке котоаря простаивает большу часть времени - вполне
<[Raiden]> хотя может и фигня получится )
<[Raiden]> Я в живую не тестил, а в виртуалке сразу не понятно
<[Raiden]> как проверить время запуска фф  ,если по time firefox он не отдает консоль пока сам не закроешь?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: оно выдаст именно время запуска
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: проверь сам
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1012/1349625879.png
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я каждый раз ждал не менее 15 секунд после запуска
<[Raiden]> ну ок
<vladgobelen> firefox  0,01s user 0,02s system 50% cpu 0,075 total
<vladgobelen> а вот запуск без вкладок
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1012/1349626020.png
<[Raiden]> попробовал , отходил, показало минуту.
<[Raiden]> способ не работает
<[Raiden]> 0,01s - это ты второе окно открываеш ькогда фф уже загружен
<vladgobelen> угу)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: хмм
<vladgobelen> секунду
<[Raiden]> ну в общем не так важно. В виртуалке + бтрфс с лзо меньше 10 сек.
<[Raiden]> хотя вопрос всеравно надо бы решить. Может пригодится ещё
<vladgobelen> сейчас кое что покажу
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://ompldr.org/vZnNmZg
<vladgobelen> забавно.. а вот ютуб этот файл не взял.. вместо изображения зеленый экран и все
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: руками ракрыть окн ои я догадался. Можно было и без видео
<[Raiden]> у  тебя там ещё писк вместо звука.
<vladgobelen> угу
<[Raiden]> почитай как захватывать ввмпегом
<[Raiden]> фф*
<vladgobelen> утилита для записи говно..но лучше я не знаю
<[Raiden]> ffmpeg -f x11grab -s 1680x1050 -r 25 -i :0.0 -sameq ~/tst.mpg
<vladgobelen> ок, сохраню
<[Raiden]> заливать на ютуб можно сразу
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а качеством как управлять?
<[Raiden]> не знаю. это то как я захватываю. другие опции сам читай
<[Raiden]> либ оможешь переживать потом в х264 и ресайз делать в авидемукс например.
<[Raiden]> будет мало весить
<[Raiden]> пережиМать
<[Raiden]> сразу в сложные кодеки хватать  - можно потерю кадров получить
<[Raiden]> но вообще можно, в разные
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: если использовать mpg -  просто дикий размер , но качество хорошее (200мб за секунд 20)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: если огв - 1,5мб, но качество плохое
<[Raiden]> поиграйся ещё, mjpeg , webm )
<vladgobelen> о...вебм
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: какое у него расширение?)
<[Raiden]> или погугли ещё , полно готовых строк, я где-то в mov видел, не моню с какими опциями
<[Raiden]> webm )
<vladgobelen> нужно будет потыкать
<vladgobelen> Encoder (codec none) not found for output stream #0:0
<[Raiden]> ещё я видел что можно делать захвать с помощью vlc , но сам не делал.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: нужно найти оптимальное соотношение размера/качества
<[Raiden]> на гугл лей, там ест ьопция  не паблик , а только тем у кому линки даешь и всё. И пофиг размер - у себя не храни.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: гугл не все принимает
<vladgobelen> например вон то первое видео не может
<[Raiden]> я про мпг
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: представил просто как записывать например часовое видео
<vladgobelen> никакого винта, блин, не хватит
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а я записывал.. прохождение ДФ, к примеру
<[Raiden]> я как-то об этом не подумал. Что там час показывать? )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Игру в ДФ)
<[Raiden]> Хм
<vladgobelen> это очень неторопливая игра
<vladgobelen> там полу-пошаговый режим
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3mk4dw_cD8
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: вот например.. 40 минут
<[Raiden]> пиксели-квадратики
<admin-skif-biz> блин..у меня rtorrent опять по screen не показывается, (( ругается на  detached from 1498.rtorrent. Где лечить?
<[Raiden]> юзай кубиттрент и когда надо посмотреть тыркай мышой в трей
<[Raiden]> и телемаркет (с)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ненене... это как матрица. Сначала ты видишь пиксели, а потом и целые истории
<[Raiden]> )
<admin-skif-biz> это некошерно
<[Raiden]> тогда форум\гугли , я не в курсе.
<admin-skif-biz> Планшетник себе купил. Вот балуюсь...
<openvoid> граждане подтвердите что не у одного меня проблема пожалуйста
<openvoid> telnet imap.gmail.com 993
<_d4vid> telnet imap.gmail.com 993
<_d4vid> Trying 173.194.69.108...
<_d4vid> Connected to imap.gmail.com.
<_d4vid> Escape character is '^]'.
<openvoid> спасибо _d4vid
<openvoid> буду мучать провайдера
<[Raiden]> у гмыла было ещё что-то на другом протоколе
<[Raiden]> помимо имап
<[Raiden]> *на другом порту
<Sn0wSky> Ребят, маленький вопрос, прописал sudo apt-get install gnome-shell, ребутнулся, загрузился под gnome, но отобразился страый классический стиль, раньше сразу новый отображался, сейчас вот не получилось, кто знает как новый поставить?)
<Sergey_IT> убунту - это юнити
<Sn0wSky> А гном прямо под запретом? До этого всё норм было
<Sergey_IT> гном - это личное дело
<Sn0wSky> Да как сказать
<Onkeltem> Вечер всем
<Onkeltem> Как называется актуальная прилада для Убунты чтобы vnc юзать?
<Onkeltem> Нужен как клиент так и сервер
<Onkeltem> Vinagre - оно?
<Onkeltem> Teamviewer собака вообще глючит невероятно
<Onkeltem> Символ даже удаленно не могу ввести, курсор не двигается, но всё вижу что делается.. Жесть
<teddyp1cker> remmina хороший гтк клиент
<teddyp1cker> сервер - любой внц сервер
<teddyp1cker> teamviewer как ни странно работает нормально
<Onkeltem> teddyp1cker: любой - это какой? Мне предстоит сейчас через текстовой чат сказать новичку что ему поставиь через Software Center
<Onkeltem> teddyp1cker: иногда, как ни странно, работает, да. А почему не работает сейчас - понять не могу
<teddyp1cker> зачем ему софтваре центер?
<teddyp1cker> пусть сразу к консоли приучается тут не мак
<teddyp1cker> vnc-server  прям такой виртуальный пакет и есть
<teddyp1cker> vino
<teddyp1cker> встроенный в гноме
<teddyp1cker> vinagre клиент
<Onkeltem> А, ок
<Onkeltem> То есть vino уже стоит?
<Onkeltem> Если гном ставишь
<teddyp1cker> не могу точно сказать гном давно видел
<teddyp1cker> на всякий пусть попробует установить
<oles> народ как определить в какой директории заперт процесс чрутом?
<oles> снаружи
<teddyp1cker> Onkeltem: там и в консоли ничего писать не надо просто где-то в свойтвах указываешь что разрешить доступ бла бла
<teddyp1cker> oles: все уж на виртуалках сидят)
<Onkeltem> teddyp1cker: млин, еще бы найти как это запускается. Минималисты убрали из системных настроек это
<oles> teddyp1cker, а в виртуалке еще в чруте)
<Onkeltem> teddyp1cker: и еще, я запустил vino settings, там есть галка uPNP, но вот незадача - как удаленный юзер узнает какой порт то юзать?
<teddyp1cker> oles: а виртулка под zen
<zuker> Onkeltem: пусть твой друг найдет у себя в убунте Desktop Sharing
<teddyp1cker>   отсюда - etc/services
<zuker> Onkeltem: в гномовском меню
<teddyp1cker> zuker: проблема в том что в юнити все поиском по названию теперь
<zuker> teddyp1cker: тогда еще лечге
<Onkeltem> zuker: так, и? Он за роутером домолинковским. Допустим UPNP у него включено, но я как узнаю в какой порт стучать?
<zuker> Onkeltem: щаз я вспомню чем конектился)
<teddyp1cker> 5900 вроде по умолчанию
<Onkeltem> teddyp1cker: да, был такой
<teddyp1cker> но вообще его же можно и на 80 повесить
<Onkeltem> teddyp1cker: по-моему правильные uPNP открывают большие порты
<Onkeltem> чтобы не палить контору :)
<teddyp1cker> вообще жаль нету такой из каробочной штуки как тимвьювер только нативной
<zuker> страшные глюки меня посетили, там законектились?
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: чем тебя тимвивер не устраивает?
<teddyp1cker> vladgobelen: да всем, просто нативного охота
<teddyp1cker> vladgobelen: всмысле устариваетс всем
<Onkeltem> zuker: вообще ничего
<Onkeltem> zuker: идиотия достигла нас
<Onkeltem> zuker: хрень какая-то одним словом. Один открывай не пойми какой корт, другой непонятно куда коннектится
<teddyp1cker> качать или не качать в виртулку новую убунту
<teddyp1cker> может юнитить тупит перестала
<zuker> Onkeltem: твой товарищ за NAT?
<Onkeltem> zuker: понятия не имею за чем он, но nmap -P0 ничего не видит по его IP
<Onkeltem> подозреваю гениев из ростелекомпа
<Onkeltem> ростелекома
<teddyp1cker> в ростелекоме нету же ната
<teddyp1cker> обычные белые ип динамические
<zuker> Onkeltem: по идее если он расшарит свой десктоп через Desktop Sharing то VNC-клиентом должно законектится
<zuker> Onkeltem: Remmina
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Onkeltem> zuker: UPnP был у него вырублен. Сейчас вот перезапускает роутер
<Onkeltem> zuker: угу, спасибо. Сейчас дефолтным еще раз попробую, а потом Rmmina
<zuker> Onkeltem: я имею ввиду дефолтной расшарить, а Remmina - клиент
<zuker> Onkeltem: выбрать там VNC
<Onkeltem> zuker: да я понял. Remmina - клёвый. Но всё равно ничего не вышло
<Onkeltem> Все порты как были закрыты - filtered, так и остались
<[Raiden]> ompiz was already being dropped from Fedora as there was no package maintainer at the beginning of the year for this OpenGL compositing window system on Fedora and there was not much interest from Fedora users.
<teddyp1cker> че
<[Raiden]> решение гнома об интеграции вм со столом убило этот великий вм )
<Onkeltem> zuker: при этом на том конце запущен vino, поставлена галка UPnP,  всё типа нормально, а на роутере я включил UPnP
<teddyp1cker> компиза не будет в федоре?
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> в офиц репах не будет
<teddyp1cker> чем так перделки делатся будут?
<teddyp1cker> гномовым wm ?
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: кде )
<vladgobelen> в гноме перделки будут делаться кде?
<vladgobelen> гениально
<tagezi> ну а сам проект гнома разве не гениален? )
<[Raiden]> как штука пожалуй гениален.
<[Raiden]> в 1.0 компизе планировалось сделать  отключение композита, типа как в квине
<tagezi> незнаю.. гнома 2 я уже не помню, г3 убожество убогое
<[Raiden]> мы этого уже не увидим, зато можно  посмотреть на муттер и поржать
<teddyp1cker> в флцшт щас нужны люди
<teddyp1cker> да и вооббще в кеды
<teddyp1cker> *kwin
<teddyp1cker> очень много на qt5 портировать
<[Raiden]> это не другой тулкит что бы прям портировать. И  это буде происходить паралельно текущей ветке.
<teddyp1cker> ну я сужу под блогу ихнему
<tagezi> на кути 5 будет легче портировать с кути 4 чем с кути 3 на кути 4 )
<teddyp1cker> теже эффекты для kwina
<teddyp1cker> ну все равно подводные камни есть будут
<[Raiden]> понятное дело что можно упростить вм и весь софт до предела и поддерживать\переносить минимум когда . Но это  не путь котоырй ведет к прогрессу. Это путь котоырй ведет к гному3.
<[Raiden]> когда = кода
<tagezi> ну, они вроде в этот раз функции не переделывают
<teddyp1cker> ну если вы про kde5 тот там оочень много работы
<teddyp1cker> все переделывется
<[Raiden]> ну и что?
<teddyp1cker> ничего просто это самый важный этап для любого проекта щас
<teddyp1cker> чтобы не орали потом почему непомук не убирается и тд
<teddyp1cker> одних тестов заново писать огого
<[Raiden]> кде уже есть счас. кде 5 будет развиваться паралельно до релиза.
<[Raiden]> непомук отключается без пересборки
<[Raiden]> если надо
<[Raiden]> я например пользуюсь
<teddyp1cker> ну вообшем если интересно - глянь в роадмап ихний
<[Raiden]> ты так говоришь , что много работы, как будто это плохо.
<[Raiden]> чем программеру больше работы тем лучше юзеру )
<teddyp1cker> много работы = много кода = больше багов = длинее цикл раз-ки
<tagezi> [Raiden]: чем програмеру больше работы - тем у юзера больше глюков )
<[Raiden]> это вторично. Главное это цель разработки.  Я считаю.
<teddyp1cker> в кедах на квин давно хотят нанять человека на полный рабочий день
<[Raiden]> ну и отлично
<teddyp1cker> просто я опасаюсб любых таких революций в свободном спо - слшком это чревато тем что люди помучуятся и положат потом
<teddyp1cker> ибо никто особо не платит
<[Raiden]> Цель авторов де - должна быть типа удобства и доминирования этого де. Если авторов будет пугать трудность разработки, они дальше поделки от студентов не уедут.
<[Raiden]> а что бы доминировать надо не просто быть
<[Raiden]> а быть лучше или хотя бы не хуже
<[Raiden]> и только упрощениями этого не добиться
<teddyp1cker> тут не про упрощение продукта конечного
<teddyp1cker> а архитектуры - множество фреймворков с минимальными зависимотсями друг от друга
<teddyp1cker> и еще парралелбно qt тоже серьзено менятся - уходим от QWodget
<zuker> Onkeltem: мои познания исчерпаны)
<[Raiden]> майкрасофт тоже ждёт много работы, что бы вакатить через 3 года виндовс9.
<teddyp1cker> но мне очень хочется верить что чуваки из кде просто возьмут и сделаю
<teddyp1cker> недаром немецкие корни)
<[Raiden]> предлогаешь забить и сделать всё попроще и не париться? )
<[Raiden]> или к 10 летнему циклу вернуться
<[Raiden]> За много хорошоей работы как бы ещё и платят. И тот же 3-годичный цикл несет не только трудности , нои прибыль.
<[Raiden]> лайс софта который только называется так, реально просто функционально ущербный в опенсорсе и так полно.
<[Raiden]> лайт*
<[Raiden]> куда уж проще? (с)
<teddyp1cker> я не предлагаю ничего
<[Raiden]> ну и ок )
<teddyp1cker> и еще раз тебе говорю - на выходе должны быть те же киды или лучше
<teddyp1cker> но с более гибкой архиттектурой
<tagezi> а зачем?
<[Raiden]> так и будет. И будет как раз потому ,что сложно.
<kinokus> Здравия всем!
<kinokus> Кто тестировал 12-10 ?
<teddyp1cker> ну я потому что сейчас если ты пишешь что-то под кде то как много завиимостей
<tagezi> !ask | kinokus
<ubuntuhelp> kinokus: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: и чего в этом плохого?
<teddyp1cker> взять какой-то значимы кусок их кед в свой проект особо не выйдет
<teddyp1cker> полкеды с собой утащится
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: зависимости то тебе чем мешают? если программа имеет много зависимостей, значит она легкая за счет того что использует уже используемые функции.
<[Raiden]> например я могу фб2 книгу просмотреть в превью в архиваторе арк
<[Raiden]> только благодаря зависимостям
<[Raiden]> и это удобно
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: да, чем тебе зависимости мешают? нравиться велосипеды писать?
<[Raiden]> полноценная среда - это интеграция тесная компонентов и взаимодействие. Например я могу в смотрелке картинок  просмотреть картинки прямо из архивов
<[Raiden]> только потому, что она зависит от соотв  библиотек с алгоритмами
<teddyp1cker> очевидно же - много стороннего кода в твоем проекте и если что-то не работает не у тебя
<teddyp1cker> то сам понимаешь чем это обернется
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: никто тебе не мешает залесть в их либы и вытащить те ыункции которые тебе нужныи собрать отдельно
<[Raiden]> ну таков линукс ) Если тебе важен проект - ты будешь это решать
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: ну если ты когда-то писал что-то свое с большими кусками чужого когда - то ты поймешь о чем я
<[Raiden]> или напишешь свою замену или форкнешь и измениш ькак надо
<[Raiden]> если надо
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: тебе надо лзть и разбираться
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: ну, я пишу на кде.. там сплошной чужой код )))
<tagezi> блин.. на кде
<tagezi> ((
<tagezi> на кути
<tagezi> я пишу ))
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: всмыле пишешь что-то для kde?
<tagezi> там сплошной чужоё кож
<tagezi> на кути всмысле )))
<[Raiden]> любой тулкит и либы расширяющие количество функций - чужой код.
<[Raiden]> гтк - тоже чужой код
<[Raiden]> он не твой
<teddyp1cker> то есть тыф не испольхуешь ничего из kdelibs ?
<tagezi> угу... согласен )
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: нет
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: я пользую только кутишные либы
<mayday> так вот кто коды ворует :(
<[Raiden]> в qt5 кстати планируется переезд части функционала , кделибс стану легче, а qt функциональней. И это тоже несет в себе сложности
<[Raiden]> но будет сделано
<teddyp1cker> а есть еще kdelibs - там насколько я знаю кое-что qt шное переписано
<teddyp1cker> теже виджеты свои
<tagezi> ворует? )) mayday почитай лецензионное соглашение )
<teddyp1cker> сериализаторы
<mayday> tagezi: я понял что это ты, не пались уже :)
<kinokus> подскажите сборку picasa под ubuntu, ту которая будет безглючно работать
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: один и тотже код собираться в гтк+ и кде будет по разному ;)
<[Raiden]> kinokus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/86452/how-would-i-install-picasa-3-9
<kinokus> мерси!
<[Raiden]> вот кстати, задайте себе вопрос почему юзер пикасу захотел
<[Raiden]> а не что-то нативное )
<[Raiden]> вот до чег оможет простота кода довести )
<kinokus> а почему бы нет? с винды переползаю, привык... или есть способ запустить лайтрум?
<[Raiden]> да мы не против )
<kinokus> ну вопрос в причине - привычка и относительная легковесность, хоть и через вайн
<mayday> kinokus: пади с винды на убунту ?:)
<[Raiden]> лайтрум я не пукал. если на аппдб на сайте вайна статус голд или платинум ,то будет работать. Если нет, т окак повезет.
<[Raiden]> не пукал хехе
<kinokus> то есть сильвер и ниже уже не катит для безглючной работы?
<kinokus> там вообще некоторые версии как "мусор" garbage  то есть воспринимает
<[Raiden]> kinokus: тут есть несколько менеджеров фоток своих типа  shotwel , digikam , может быть смогут пикасу заменить
<kinokus> нужно попробовать
<[Raiden]> kinokus: сильвер может как минимум означать что без дополнительных настроек вообще не запустится
<zuker> [Raiden]: а я хочу нативный, гуглевый менеджер фоток
<kinokus> о, как, учту
<[Raiden]> zuker: зачем когда есть еог ))
<[Raiden]> zuker: они в общем-то есть
<[Raiden]> а.. гуглевый
<zuker> [Raiden]: вот - вот, а они пикасу портировали так же как был портирован тимвьювер
<[Raiden]> есть те что отсылают на гугл, пикасы навтивной не планируется
<zuker> но вроде работает
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: вообщем если тебе и вправду интересно что и зачем в kde5 - http://community.kde.org/KDE_Core/Platform_11/kdelibsDependencies#Results
<[Raiden]> у меня смотрелка картинок умеет экспортировать в пикасавеб, яндексфотки и даже во вконтакт
<[Raiden]> но она на qt
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: тут примерно что хотят по каким модлям раскидать -https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhQ1BhQL6D9wdGpvOHN0N0xRZVBGU1c3ZmdiaXZORUE&authkey=CKTcjdgP&hl=en_US&authkey=CKTcjdgP#gid=4
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: ну и пост главного - http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2011/08/important-announcement-coming-today-at.html
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: ну, пусть читают те кто в нём пишет ))
<zuker> [Raiden]: я вообще кроме инстаграмма ничем не пользуюсь :)
<tagezi> я не собираюсь к нему привязываться
<tagezi> для меня кде зло )))
<zuker> [Raiden]: но если ты пользуешь сервис от гугля, то клиент от гугля будет лучше всего с ним работать
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: ожидаемо
<[Raiden]> я думаю у них есть апи которое в достаточной мере реализовано в моей смотрелке , что бы отослать фотку куда надо )
<sanjy> приветствую , подскажите как в pulseaudio (pacmd) выбрать профиль звуковой карты по умолчанию (a2dp на bt ушах). В гугле был , иглеш плох.
<zuker> sanjy: именно в pacmd ?
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1008/h_1349642177_8461446_5af78b959f.png - это не менеджер фоток, а просто смотрелка. Просто немного расширенная плагинами.
<sanjy> приветствую , подскажите как в pulseaudio (pacmd) выбрать профиль звуковой карты по умолчанию (a2dp на bt ушах). В гугле был , иглеш плох.
<zuker> sanjy: тебе в именно в pacmd ?
<[Raiden]> вот это менеджер\каталогизатор , умеющий импртировать с с разных девайсов http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1008/h_1349642614_8064192_81175c0d09.png
<[Raiden]> и тоже шлющий нтук на 25 онлайн сервисов
<[Raiden]> это уже не про фото ,нотоже забавная киллерфича ) http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1008/h_1349643266_9676728_689a8aaf6d.png
<pr0mode> всем ку
<[Raiden]> всё это тоже будут переписывать на qt5, всё показанное часть kde sc
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> про рейзер3 кто-то писал сегодня, вот тут в коментах есть противоположное мнение http://habrahabr.ru/post/153461/
<[Raiden]> от мерлина
<navnav> Всем доброй ...
<navnav> кто сталкивался с багом про отсутствие dev/mapper/cryptswap1 ???
<sanjy> bt стерео гарнитуры =) никто не знает как сделать a2dp профиль по умолчанию и как юзать кнопки гарнитуры ?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-30
<tarokinoe> как в баше проверить что вывод команды "ip route show table ttk1 | grep default" не пустой?
<tarokinoe> [-n "`ip route show table ttk1 | grep default`"] вот так проверяется
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> SergeyIT: дарофф
<ubuntu_aze> Привет всем
<SergeyIT> из стамбула что ли?
<ubuntu_aze> Да
<fghd> привет
<fghd> что-то вас мало, раньше больше было
<artus> сьели остальных
<tagezi> остаюсться самые невкусные )
<Scrimmer> привет ребятульки
<artus> дароф млекопитающее
<Scrimmer> artus: епт, ты еще не развалился, дедуля?
<Scrimmer> слухайте, а как в убунте сделать, что бы при нажатии менялся выбранный монитор
<Scrimmer> а то курсором вправо-влево надоедает махать
<artus> купи usb-махалку курсора
<Scrimmer> иди спать уже
<artus> низя, жду пока билинг разрешит включить кредит на инете
<artus> ато потом лень будет с трубы включать
<Scrimmer> спать иди, а то надоел уже
<artus> какое же ты нудное млекопитающее :)
<Scrimmer> какой же ты ворчливый, а?
<artus> день такой)
<Scrimmer> угу, конечно
<Scrimmer> artus: артус
<Scrimmer> artus: слухай
<artus> ась
<artus> ну и чего это животное хотело? заинтриговало и убегло
<SergeyIT> кук
<artus> и тепе парампампам
<SergeyIT> ти-ши-на
<SergeyIT> круто - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=230212.0;topicseen
<SergeyIT> что же получится из виктор00001
<tagezi> виктор странной
<tagezi> ы*
<tagezi> иногда он вообще думает как-то не по человечески
<artus> да нормально он думает , дело в другом
<artus> проблематично сформулировать мысль если ты ниразу не слышал как она звучит
<SergeyIT> tagezi, думает он как раз четко - формулировать трудно ему
<SergeyIT> по правильным советам он возможно лидер на форуме
<tagezi> ну, по правильности мне тяжело судить, у меня слишком мало знаний для этого
<SergeyIT> tagezi, у меня тоже ) - но  я сужу по тому, что проблемы то решены
<pixq> Hello World! Подскажите пожалуйста, как сделать что бы присмотре флеш видео комп не уходил в ждущий режим? =)
<artus> отключить ждущий режим
<pixq> это радикальное решение =) если другого нет, тогда ок =)
<SergeyIT> а зачем ждущий нужен?
<tagezi> на форуме скрипт был для этого.. сам не пользовал, но автор коворит он крут
<snql> pixq << на этом линуксе все не как у людей =(
<SergeyIT> snql, а как у людей? (
<pixq> ммм, что бы монитор тух
<snql> SergeyIT << просыпаешься, делаешь кофе, открываешь крышку ноута и жмешь кнопку включения, проходит шесть секунд и включается восьмерочка. включаешь любимую музыку и релаксируешь и ничего не отключается
<SergeyIT> где скачать восьмерочку?
<snql> купить в магазине ><
<SergeyIT> snql, а где в твоем списке покупка?
<snql> SergeyIT << так может и покупку кофе вместе с ноутом, а потом и саму квартиру упомянуть стоит?
<SergeyIT> и  для музыки комп не нужен
<SergeyIT> snql, а деньги откуда взять?
<snql> ограбить банк, своровать
<SergeyIT> лень (
<SergeyIT> ее то покупать не надо... а она настоящий двигатель прогресса
<snql> и так всегда, все упирается в лень :(
<snql> я бы давно мог президентом рф стать, но мне лень...
<snql> я бы мог давно написать свое ядро с блекджеком и шл...куртизанками, но мне лень :(
<snql> это да, ув. коллега
<SergeyIT> и хорошо, что не пишешь - это прогресса бы не добавило )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-01
<aleksei`> всем утро
<mihail_newbie> Здрасте ,   подскажите что может помочь ,  имееться ноутбук Lenovo g580 AH c dolby2 аудио ,  на нем собсно есть встроенный микрофон, но его система в уроп не видит . . .
<mihail_newbie> pulseaudio
<mihail_newbie> не подскажите какая разница между stable и stable-bpo ?
<mihail_newbie> для дебиана
<artus> утр
<SergeyIT> андрекса спугнули
<artus> ))
<artus> SergeyIT, слуш, а давно я с канала отвалился?
<artus> хочу понять когда сервак с знцой пропал
<SergeyIT> я не видел
<SergeyIT> меньше часа я здесь
<tagezi> artus: ты как-то странно отвалился )
<redwan> всем привет! у меня имеется macbook pro retina early 2013. после нескольких месяцев пользования макосью понял , что пора откатываться обратно на убунту, но нормальных описаний проблем, которые могут возникнуть при установке на эту модель мака не нашел с чем долго пÑ
<tagezi> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179037/
<tagezi> я перезагружался, но то время когда я перезагружался серёга тут был )
<tagezi> redwan: пиши кроче, а то одни кроказябры видно..
<tagezi> пиджин кривой )
<redwan> тест. нормально видно?
<tagezi> угу
<redwan> отлично
<redwan> у меня есть макбук про ретина ранний 2013. за несколько месяцев пользования макось меня ушатала и хочу откатится на убунту.
<redwan> нормальных мануалов не нашел. какие могут быть подводные камни кроме загрузчика и bumblebee
<redwan> ?
<andrex> мак бук pro или intel&
<andrex> ?
<artus> бери макбук асер :D
<redwan> macbook pro на базе core i7
<artus> tagezi, жив?
<tagezi> artus: вроже
<tagezi> д*
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> xD
<artus> tagezi, http://habrastorage.org/storage3/20c/dc2/1a4/20cdc21a482ae5521d872a35958ccf66.jpeg эть ты вроде воть такого ваяеш?
<artus> :)
<artus> andrex, ты почему летаеш ?
<tagezi> artus: ну типа да )
<andrex> да пров чета мутит, до конца недели буду летать xD
<artus> норм, платить не пробовал в этом месяцее?
<tagezi> artus: а ссылку на статью? )) что это за фигня такая )
<andrex> у мня нагод проплачено, еще я им в этом месяце не платил, угу, рожа у них лопнет))
<artus> tagezi, эт екстеншн к гному третьему, кстати можеш распарсить его, и поковырять https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/593/text-translator/
<artus>  https://github.com/awamper/text-translator даже вот так
<tagezi> artus: угу, спасибо.. поковыряемс )
<andrex> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<andrex> redwan,можнт железки не заработать, звук микрофон камера, мелочи вобщем :D
<artus> andrex, ты под рейдена косиш? прекращай бессмысленный текст вещать :D
<andrex> artus, я его подменяю)
<andrex> ваще прибить его нада к стулу гвоздями, по хорошему так, за такие вопросы
<artus> andrex, ты вообще о чем7 :)
<andrex> 19:23:28      redwan | у меня есть макбук про ретина ранний 2013. за несколько месяцев пользования макось меня ушатала и хочу откатится на убунту.
<andrex> 19:23:52      redwan | нормальных мануалов не нашел. какие могут быть подводные камни кроме загрузчика и bumblebee
<andrex> 19:23:57      redwan | ?
<andrex> artus, об этом
<artus> на что он мануалов ненашол?
<redwan> на установку бубунты под сей девай
<redwan> с
<artus>   Результатов: примерно 6 770 000 (0,29 сек.)  двоешник
<redwan> уточнение "нормальных мануалов"
<andrex> само действо ненормально, а тебе уще мануалов нормальных, ща укушу больно нафиг))
<artus> а я нашол, 13.04 , на ретину , двоешник
<artus> на поиск мне понадобилось аж целых 10 минут
<artus> * секунд
<artus> тама даже мануал для efi , вайваек , фикс звука и ешо какой то бред
<redwan> ссылке в студию раз уж нашел
<redwan> :)
<artus> обойдешся, гуглитцо аж одним запросом
<artus> учись искать а не требовать чтоб за тебя искали
<vamadir> Возможна ли реализация openvpn server + авторизация по паролю и пользователю - windows (стандартный клиент)? Именно OPENvpn а не pptp
<aleksei`> artus, воспитанием занимаешься? )))
<andrex> нифига не понял
<UNIm95> ммм 8гб рам
<UNIm95> это прикольно
<andrex> мм 64 гб рам))
<UNIm95> даже несмотря на 32-бит систему
<UNIm95> andrex: пока в ноуты больше 32-ух не влазит
<UNIm95> а в мой больше 8
<andrex> ну дык у мну есть стационар)
<UNIm95> http://pikabu.ru/story/kak_pravilno_1593176
<UNIm95> а ричард жжот
<Freebsdx> Ура, я в российском канале
<SergeyIT> рано радуешься
<Freebsdx> А то вышел на международный и по-русски пишу
<Freebsdx> :D
<Freebsdx> Кстати, как можно сделать тему Radiance Lucid для Shell
<SergeyIT> вот ирк-клиента запустишь...
<Freebsdx> Всего в теме для shell вижу 18 файлов....
<Freebsdx> Но не вижу файла, который дает белый цвет теме вместо кремового
<Freebsdx> Неужто это в  тексте прописано?
<Freebsdx> ....
<Freebsdx> http://half-left.deviantart.com/art/GNOME-Shell-Ubuntu-Precise-Pangolin-Radiance-303531700
<Freebsdx> Вот есть такая тема, как ей придать те самые оттенки Lucid?
<Freebsdx> #ubuntu-help
<Adeptus> Приветствую! В Pidgin'е можно сменить фон? Найти в интернете не могу, а белый фон глаза режет.
<UNIm95> Adeptus: поищи темы для пиджина
<UNIm95> Adeptus: Нашел что-нибудь стоящее?
<UNIm95> Я про темы в pidgin
<vamadir> эм... народ. подскажите репозитории wordpress. Ситуация такая: на впс крутится убунту, на него поставил вордпресс через апт. Но он старый. А репозитории что то не могу найти
<UNIm95> vamadir: А просто я сайта скачать нильзя?
<UNIm95> нельзя*
<vamadir> можно, только вот зачем тогда я его через апт ставил. Надо же разобраться
<UNIm95> vamadir: насколько я знаю wordpress набором скриптом ставят?
<UNIm95> или я не прав?
<vamadir> ну он там просто ставится, скачал запустил и все. Просто в убунту он в репах идет. в принципе тоже самое только установка в var/www/ + что то типо мультисайтинга
<vamadir> ставил по ману https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress
<vamadir> вот после установки как то не понятно, как его обновить? версия уж больно старая. Ну я так понимаю можно просто заменить файлы вордпресса новыми. Но тогда несколько вопросов. 1. Не сломается ли мультисайтинг? 2. будут
<vamadir> ли работать скрипты.
<Adeptus> UNIm95: Увы, в основном смайлики, значки статусов. Глубоко не копал, но надо попытаться
<UNIm95> Adeptus:  Насколько я помню с 8.04 при смене темы рабочего стола менялась расцветка в пиджине
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-02
<Hanno4ka> http://goo.gl/M98zZA
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: где же ты такие источники находишь?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: секрет
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: наверное ты просто работаешь на антипровительственую российскую группировку )
<log___dog> ВСем привет!
<tagezi> ку
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: таки раскусил меня
<aleksei`> утра
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38050
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/106552936856508662153/posts/CMxLG3XJ75G
<SergeyIT> были у нас такие...
<adskibiz> Коллеги, а можно как-нибудь на баше определить наличие раздела. Подключен или нет.
<[Raiden]> muont |grep чтонадо
<[Raiden]> mount
<adskibiz> облин.А я через test хотел
<[Raiden]> ну наверное есть масса и других вариантов. По секрету скажу что линукс местами избыточен )
<[Raiden]> наверняка можно читать инфу о разделах в прок
<adskibiz> да я хотел скриптом своп поключить.
<[Raiden]> слимать какую-нить статистику с udev или из программ показывающих инфу о железе
<[Raiden]> sudo swapon -a
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> пропиши свопы в фстаб и исполняй 1 эту команду , если надо
<adskibiz> эт я в курсе. По задумке я хотел, чтобы скрипт определял, подключен ли еще один диск, И если подключен - цеплял своп оттуда.
<[Raiden]> ясно
<adskibiz> просто основная убунта на флешке стоит. Чтоб не записывалась лишний раз
<UNIm95> Народ появился вопросик. Есть проблема с темами рабочего стола. Поставил пакет gnome-themes-extras. Из него применил тему darklooks. ХФЦЕ подхватило тему без проблем. Однако наутилус отображается без темы. Как и многие gtk приложения. В какую сто
<UNIm95> К примеру запрос рут пароля без темы а синаптик уже с темой.
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: 1. у тебя клиен тобрезающий сообщения до 255 символов
<[Raiden]> 2. поставь гном твикер и выбери там тему.
<[Raiden]> либо можно вручную, но я сча не в лине и путь до файлика не помню
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  можешь скрин кинуть как в чате получилось?
<[Raiden]> 3. ещё ты должен учесть, что дял 1 вида, тема должна быть гтк2\3 , а не только 2 или 3
<[Raiden]> UNIm95:  В какую сто - это конец сообщения.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  gnome-tweak-tool?
<[Raiden]> да
<UNIm95> [Raiden] Черт пол гнома тащится =(
<UNIm95> та половина которая еще не установлена
<[Raiden]> Ну, жди ещё ответов, или спроси на форуме. Я как кедовод не знаю как лучше )
<[Raiden]> Советую вообще не переживать за количество пакетов и место на диске. Не так мног оэто всё весит.
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: спс поковыряю
<raman> ïîäñêàæèòå ïîæàëóéñòà mini iso ãäå ìîãó ñêà÷àòü
<ubuntuhelp> raman! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> В жабере скриншот минта пролетел http://postimg.org/image/mhd3ivtip/full/
<[Raiden]> Я смотрю активность не очень
<tagezi> http://www.nkj.ru/open/23186/
<tagezi> да вообще.. скоро канал загнёться
<Michael72> Вопросы нужны?
<tagezi> только не по голдендикт и непонятно каким системам )
<Michael72> Не могу найти решение проблемы, которую я опубликовал на форуме здесь — http://forum.mozilla-russia.org/viewtopic.php?pid=626572#p626572 (Последний пост)
<tagezi> Michael72: эм..
<Michael72> Есть нужда протестировать один Мидлет для мобильного телефона с поддержкой Java — http://kaz.dl.sourceforge.net/project/jstardict/TeeDictM (for phone)/0.6.5/TeeDictM_0.6.5.zip
<Michael72> http://kaz.dl.sourceforge.net/project/jstardict/TeeDictM%20(for%20phone)/0.6.5/TeeDictM_0.6.5.zip
<Michael72> Интересует вопрос, этот словарь можно использовать как DICT-клиент для DICT-сервера?
<Michael72> Т.е. есть ли там возможность в настройках указывать нужный DICT-сервер?
<Michael72> Попытался протестировать на microemulator-2.0.4, не запускается. А телефона с поддержкой J2ME нет
<tagezi> Michael72: http://ankisrs.net/
<Michael72> Спасибо. anki есть в репозиториях. Я уже в курсе о существовании такой программы
<tagezi> и нафига тогда тебе словарь?
<tagezi> купи себе мультитран или лингво если переводишь специфическое что-то
<tagezi> кстати, лингво помоему 2,5 бакса стоит для айфона.. работает офлайн спокойно
<FreebsdX> Кстати, как сделать так, чтобы пакет попал в репозиторий ubuntu?
<tagezi> заявку написать на добавление
<artus> денех дать, можно мне :)
<artus> я отнесу, пакет, в репу
<tagezi> не, он не ланчпад имеет ввиду, а в основной реп убунту )
<artus> ну и я основной :D
<artus> мне всеравно куда нести
<tagezi> )
<FreebsdX> <tagezi> Основной, да. Неплохо было бы если бы туда весь PPA eniquox отдали...
<tagezi> ну, пиши писбма )
<tagezi> ь*
<FreebsdX> <tagezi> а что плохого будет в наличии в стд репе иконок Faenza?
<FreebsdX> В Fedora же лежат, в mageia лежат, даже в Arch лежат
<SergeyIT> а что хорошего?
<artus> до, арч показатель, ага
<FreebsdX> Вопрос:Почему в Ubuntu не лежит....
<artus> потому что нафиг ненадо? :)
<FreebsdX> <artus> Арч показатель, потому что дистр этот расчитан на самостоятельность, и в нем по идее много чего не из коробки...
<FreebsdX> Это не автоматизация, как у Ubuntu...
<artus> угу, слава патрику, дада
<FreebsdX> Это не Ubuntu-готовый к употреблению набор, а конструктор всего лишь...
<FreebsdX> Но даже если пакет включили в конструктор (SIC!), значит нужно...
<SergeyIT> так напихай в свой комп - кто мешает?
<FreebsdX> <SergeyIT> Так ведь пакет если в Launchpad, а не в оф. репе, то в мой любимый вечный роллинг он никогда не попадет
<FreebsdX> А ставить отдельно лень и опасно
<UNIm95> FreebsdX: Иди дальше фряху мучай если убунта не нравиться
<UNIm95> о_О
<SergeyIT> ленивым компы противопоказаны
<SergeyIT> неее... боязливым
<[Raiden]> хочу клубнико-арбуз
<rekcuFniarB> А у вас хромиум нормально работает? У меня исчезла адресная строка. rm -rf ~/.config/chromium не помог.
<[Raiden]> кто-то тут был с потерей адреснйо строки, кажется Тагези.
<rekcuFniarB> Вот всё что я вижу http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/5461/to84.png
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], ГМО балуешься?
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: не очень. Но вообще я думаю  безвредные гибриды могут быть. По крайней мере если целью создания будет именно полезность , а не капитал )
<[Raiden]> Генная инженерия сама по себе не страшна, страшен принцип применения.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], ГМО безвредными не могут быть
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: ну сомнительно
<[Raiden]> Многие гибриды выведеныне селекцией по крайней мре полезны
<[Raiden]> почему тут невозможно?
<SergeyIT> 1. их делают вредными для насекомых... и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Ну, это не является обязательным. Их так делают просто потому что цели такие )
<[Raiden]> можно сделать что бы насекомые обожрались
<SergeyIT> гм и селекция - разные вещи
<[Raiden]> это верно.
<[Raiden]> но цель 1 - вывести новый вид
<SergeyIT> нет - вывести новый или улучшить существующий
<[Raiden]> Я тут кстати хотел найти 1 виноград .котоырй мне привезли из судака. По внешнему виду и узнал что из 1400+ видов.
<SergeyIT> а как этот новый аукнется в природе - большой вопрос
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Если выращивать всё чт оможет дать прибыль, то скорее всего плачевно )
<[Raiden]> но это только направление, одно из возможных
<SergeyIT> обычно сбывается худшее
<[Raiden]> Есть кстати писатель такой Тармашев. У него есть рассказ-апокалипсис на тему гмо. Тебе должно понравиться.
<[Raiden]> название правда не помню
<[Raiden]> поищи , если будет не лень )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], еще до гмо были такие страшилки
<SergeyIT> как растения захватывали мир
<[Raiden]> Ну там не так всё просто как раньше )
<[Raiden]> Жизненно там в общем. Сговор фирм, молчание экспертов...
<SergeyIT> это чернуха - я такой фантастики никогда не любил
<[Raiden]> Там нету растений захватывающих мир
<[Raiden]> в прочем не вижу смысла настаивать )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], жизнь страшнее - китайцы захватят мир
<[Raiden]> На лурке смешная фраза есть
<[Raiden]> Ну и где эти ваши швейцарцы, австрийцы, венгры? Давай сравним количество олимпийских чемпионов у жрущих только ГМО китайцев и этих ваших кошерных австрийцев.
<SergeyIT> здесь простое численное превосходство в 2 порядка
<SergeyIT> и европейцы при нынешней политике скоро вымрут
<[Raiden]> Ну  вообще , эволюция штука такая, что целые народы вымирали неоднократно, по разным причинам ) Можно вспомнить тех же майя.
<[Raiden]> Может и закат европейцев нормальное явление )
<[Raiden]> но это уже не про гмо
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], индейцы не вымерли - их уничтожили
<[Raiden]> Есть ещё такая культура междуречья, забыл как точно зовется.  Лет 70 как отрыли города. Но кто такие и их письменность до сих пор неизвестно.
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: Ну это 1 из факторов вполне нормальный. В природе  знаеш ьли некотоыре виды вытесняются соседними примерно так же как произошло с индейцами в севернйо америке.
<SergeyIT> малые народы не в счет
<[Raiden]> А в европе спош и рядом малые кстати. Например вся прибалтика уместится в полуостров таймыр ) Со всеми 3 видами прибалтов.
<[Raiden]> и компанией
<[Raiden]> Может быть объединеннная европа их всех спасёт, точнее родит некий нвоый гибридный этнос )
<[Raiden]> с лёгкой примесью арабов и циган
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], на таймыре пол западной европы уместится )
<SergeyIT> примесь уже сейчас не "легкая"
<[Raiden]> Ну, может просто не стоит делать из этого трагедии.  Я личн осчитаю что расселение людей шло волнами , неоднократно. И когда расселялся очередной народ, таких смешений был оприлично. Это как раз то, что сделало нас такими кто мы есть
<[Raiden]> Даже днк неандертальцев в нас есть
<[Raiden]> Те же русские фактически являются гибридом, даже если монголо-татар не считать. Раселяясь намешались славяне с финно-уграми, тувинцами , вепсами и бог знает с кем ещё.
<[Raiden]> В прочем это оффтопик + националисты могут обидеться :)
<SergeyIT> обижаются глупые - это их проблема)
<[Raiden]> на самом деле мы те кто мы есть, пока мы воспитаны в определенной среде. Был уменя 1 друган частично кореец, но он русский. А жил бы и воспитывался в корее - был бы корейцем.
<[Raiden]> как-то так. Или если угодно, любой негр воспитанный в трациях россии будет не менее русским чем пушкин.
<SergeyIT> кстати, помню как иностранцы удивлялись, что на такой территории как у нас, а говорят на одном русском языке - в европе же каша
<[Raiden]> Да, было время )
<[Raiden]> Сча правда насаждается национализация максимально возможными темпами.
<[Raiden]> Что бы чего-нить подобное не повторилось.
<SergeyIT> точнее насаждают определенные силы
<SergeyIT> но это глупость - надо международные языки развивать
<[Raiden]> Ну будем все на английском общаться ) Казах с русским, украинец с беларусом и т.д. )
<[Raiden]> Видимо по другмоу уже не получится
<SergeyIT> к этому и идет
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-03
<Denver79> привет. есть кто?
<Denver79> скопировал папку с файлами и подкаталогами на другой раздел, а назад скопировать не могу - пишет длинное имя файла... как побороть?
<andrex> укоротить
<Denver79> там их очень много. не вариант
<ELvsUniSoft> всем привет )
<ELvsUniSoft> ребят, подскажите пожалуйста, как можно посредством PlyOnLinux-а загрузить элементы winetracks-а? на winehq написано, мол выполнить надо winetricks allfonts cjkfonts. а в POL-ах подобного нету (
<ELvsUniSoft> а если выполнять данной командой, оно устанавливает же вроде на основной вайн, а не на вайнпрефиксы, на которые собственно надо установить это дело...
<raman> prostite za translit y menya mirc 6.35 tyt ne xo4et pisatsya po russki, ya novi4ok mojno skazat' v ubuntu podskajite pojaluista ystanovka visnet na opredelenii oborydovaniya :(
<andrex> !log > raman
<ubuntuhelp> raman, please see my private message
<andrex> !mirc > raman
<andrex> !paste > raman
<ubuntuhelp> raman, please see my private message
<raman> pomogite pojaluista kto-nibyd' :)
<raman> ny i ladno bydy srajatsya odin yje 3 dnya eto voina!
<artus> вирусы вездее !!!
<log___dog> Всем доброе утро!
<gaga_rin> Господа подскажите как там кубунту поживает?
<SergeyIT> райдена подожди - он хорошо живоописует сиё
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin'у от  райдена (шифровка) - "SergeyIT: Передай что хорошо. 4.11.2 уже на ппа и вот инфа для начинающих http://docs.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs.html"
<gaga_rin> SergeyIT: просто дома стоит  кде, привык уже, а на работе без спроса  дефолтную убунту поставили поставили.
<SergeyIT> "не, 4х поддерживается 2 года и потом будет переход на новую плазму. Причем десктопная версия не будет каким-то адским авангардом и останется десктопной.
<SergeyIT> "В общем у пользователей кде всё хорошо , включая будущее"
<andrex> SergeyIT, все перелазь на кде :D
<gaga_rin> SergeyIT: я одного боюсь, что что-нить  поломается после миграции на кде
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, так поставь вторым ДЕ и не мучайся
<gaga_rin> по идее если через tasksel
<gaga_rin> ничего не должно поломаться
<SergeyIT> andrex, посмотрю что в 14.04 будет, может и перелезу
<tagezi> сегодня обновы пришли, блин, жесть.. 600 мегов закачало
<tagezi> они наверное весь кде переделали )
<andrex> ну да, заново переомпилили пакетики и усе, че утруждацо)
<gaga_rin> tagezi: из кде ппа или ?
<andrex> план надо выполнять вот и стараются)
<tagezi> gaga_rin: у меня 13.10
<gaga_rin> оу, мне это не пойдёт. не штабилно
<tagezi> ну, я разници особой после последнего обновления с 13.04 не вижу.. непомук опять поломали
<tagezi> а реконг ещё не починили
<tagezi> *.ape так и не играет (
<tagezi> и вообще, стабильная убунта - это Дебиан )
<Michael72> tagezi: «сегодня обновы пришли, блин, жесть.. 600 мегов закачало» — лучше стало?
<Michael72> а у меня самый большой недостаток — это flash в Firefox не работает и уже давно
<tagezi> флешь в фф работал, пока я фф не снёс ))
<tagezi> кроме того, есть ман, что бы он ещё и процесорное время не жрал в таких количествах
<tagezi> я себе в хромиум флэш-папер подпихнул
<tagezi> тоже ормально работает )
<tagezi> кстати, адобавское решение, типа адобефлешьутилз, тоже работает нормально )
<tagezi> Michael72: а у тебя лично может не работать, потому что ты к себе ставишь всё что не попадя
<Michael72> У меня в Chromium не работает тоже. Пишет "Не удалось загрузить Shockwave Fla…"
<tagezi> Michael72: ну, вспоминай что делал до того как перестало работать
<Michael72> Не работает уже очень давно. Вспомнить невозможно
<tagezi> мои собалезнования...
<tagezi> из коробки он работает
<tagezi> везде, даже в вечно падающем реконге
<Michael72> Проверь на конкретной странице
<Michael72> http://simvol-veri.ru/commodity/uslugi/jerusalem.shtm
<tagezi> Michael72: нет, они что-то не доделали
<Michael72> rekonq действительно падает
<Michael72> Вот у меня такое во многих местах
<Michael72> Везде что-то не доделывают
<Michael72> Значит проблема не субъективная, не связанная сугубо с моей личностью?
<tagezi> да, она связана с личностью разрабов )
<tagezi> хотя это не значит что на других сайтах работает не из-за тебя )
<tagezi> например на инглишьтаун флешь не работает часто нормально, потому что старый
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/63W0D
<tagezi> я вот в этом смотрю.. а где можно на хтмл5
<Michael72> У тебя версия Shockwave Flash новее
<Michael72> Это наверно, потому что ты уже обновился
<gaga_rin> шг
<Michael72> В Chromium хорошо, можно подробности посмотреть из каких двух файлов состоит плагин Shockwave Flash. В Firefox такой возможности нет
<Michael72> А нет. Есть. Просто места знать надо… Нашёл где они показываются
<tagezi> Michael72: это не Shockwave Flash, это Pepper Flash, я же тебе уже говорил
<[Raiden]> Чиста для разбавления тишины http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/gnome4.jpg
<raman> 2 дня мне понадобилось чтоб установить на чистую убунту) смог только с отключенным cd-rom поставить, но крутая штука мне нравится буду осваивать)
<raman> подскажите пожалуйста аську где найти что-то гугл не помог мне :(
<[Raiden]> qutim , pidgin
<raman> все разобрался поставил pidgin :) ну теперь можно осваивать сборку кернела :)
<raman> спасибо raiden
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> yg
<[Raiden]> вбей в гугл: сборка ядра ubuntu way , помимо прочего.
<[Raiden]> raman: аськоклиенты есть и другие, но их ты сам будешь искать.
<raman> да у меня есть исходники для androida моего, и есть другие исходники, вот мне нужно только поправить камеру в кернеле моем, мне уже дали пару сайтов по инфе, так что тут немного другой поворот)
<raman> но так как я 1 день пользуюсь ubuntu думаю займет недельку точно ))
<[Raiden]> а.. вот оно что
<SergeyIT> за неделю в гуру - круто
<[Raiden]> андройд - это хорошо. Не знаю как я жил до нег ос другими телефонами ))
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/BywlUO
<tagezi> http://www.zdnet.com/french-police-move-from-windows-to-ubuntu-linux-7000021479/
<tagezi> =)
<raman> ну не думаю что гуру уровень поправить драйвер камеры в своем кернеле, что правда так сложно?))
<SergeyIT> не пробовал, не знаю
<tagezi> raman: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSJxw0thun0
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/9lpZTd ye;yj yf !ask повесить )
<tagezi> нужно* )
<raman> tagezi :D правду говорит покрайней мере мое первое впечатление я восхищен ubuntu, это учитывая что я тока осваиваю тока даже мне как новичку довольно просто удалось все настроить как я хочу) даже спать неохота идти теперь)))
<tagezi> raman: у тебя просто после винды хочулка маленькая, поживёшь пару лет, поймёшь что тут тоже всё что хочу не сделать.. но винда ваще отстой
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты всё на винде сидишь или обратно на кубунту перебрался?
<artus> утра!
<[Raiden]> в винде бегаю в урбан, как ни странно )
<tagezi> artus: что-то у тебя всё позже и позже.. ты пешком в америку почапал? )
<tagezi> урбан вроде и в лине запускают, не?
<artus> нед, я с работы приехал :)
<tagezi> позновато ты.. 10 вечера как никак )
<artus> да я сам в шоке, надо отвыкать от этой дурацкой привычки, завтра никуда не пойду :D
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> блин четверг уже (
<tagezi> время летит со скоростью света (
<artus> эт фигня, октябрь уже, вот где шок
<tagezi> да, меня приглашали на валхалу сгонять в выходные.. но уже холодно как-то (
<tagezi> это горка такая, скальный мосив )
<tagezi> а*
<artus> обявляю сегодняшний четверг пятницей :D
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну да, он опенсорсный
<SergeyIT> что за напасть - одни часы двигают,другие - дни
<artus> бери больше, месяцы
<artus> как то странная фигня, чем старше чем время летит быстрее и незаметнее
<[Raiden]> это у всех так.
<[Raiden]> ещё те у кого дети обычн огвоорят что по ним видят как быстро летит
<[Raiden]> Наверное дело в том что дети живут больше настоящим. А взрослые планами и заботами. Не успевают фиксировать  короче мгнвения жизни - все в делах
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<SergeyIT> философствуете?
<[Raiden]> да так, вырвалось
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-04
<tarokinoe> че за шняга? запихал в /etc/network/interfaces команду post-up /home/adminuser/script.sh, но скрипт при загрузке компа не срабатывает. Если запускать вручную то срабатывает
<andrex> а если от рута в ручную
<tarokinoe> вручную работает
<andrex> а сеть у тя через че настроена?
<tarokinoe> через /etc/network/interfaces
<tarokinoe> может быть так нужно post-up bash /home/adminuser/script.sh ?
<andrex> да нет
<andrex> попробуй скрипт запихать в /etc/network/if-postup.d/
<qus1> Доброе утро всем, подскажите пожалуйста все же хотелось бы получить 100hz на мониторе, в виндоус в настройках нвидиа я просто ставил, а тут драйвера установил но таких настроек нигде нет, поскольку в параметрах системы нет значка нвидиа, а в монитор
<qus1> е тока профили цвет экрана меняют, я устанавливал драйвера по этой инструкции, подскажите кто что знает об этом, я 2 день на убунту :)
<qus1> http://www.linuxrussia.com/2013/06/nvidia-geforce-ubuntu.html вот по этой инструкции
<qus1> делал
<qus1> у меня 13.04 я делал как написано sudo apt-get install nvidia-304
<JohnDoe_71Rus> qus1: у тебя древний монитор на ЭЛТ?
<qus1> у меня сункмастер 755dfx я специально не меняю так как 100 hz держит а новый дорого брать чтоб 100 держал на 1024х768
<qus1> и видяха нвидиа 560ti
<JohnDoe_71Rus> qus1: Для ЖК экранов 100Гц совсем не нужно
<qus1> ну я понимаю то для жк, а допустим чтоб в игру поиграть довольно важно, у меня та не жк а обычный ящик)
<qus1> просто не хочется возвращаться на виндоус, все таки я поставил учится с кернелом андроида обращаться) а по мелочи поиграть иногда хочется, вот и герцовки не хватает :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> qus1: вот такого нету в 13.04 ? http://khapersky.wordpress.com/2009/05/05/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA-%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C-%D1%87%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%82%D1%83-%D0%B8-%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5-%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или такого http://www.linuxrussia.com/2013/06/nvidia-geforce-ubuntu.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ха. на последней ты был уже
<qus1> к сожалению конфига xorg нету тут как в 1 статье, а в других файлах в этой папке нету таких значений :(
<qus1> щас 2 способ посмотрю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> его нету теперь по умолчанию, но можно самому добавить
<qus1> я думал) а можно да)?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вообще, он теперь xorg.conf раскидан по разным местам в системе
<qus1> вот в поиске нашел такие файлы еще xorg.conf.d
<qus1> xorg.conf.5.gz
<qus1> щас посмотрю их)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> смотри /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d и /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d лучше наверно второй путь. и туда добавить nn-monitor.conf секцию мониторных настроек
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nn на цифры заменить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сначала посмотри /var/log/Xorg.0.log понимает ли система разрешение с нужной частотой. там прописаны режимы
<qus1> в логе пишется в конце через строчку [    20.623] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-1)) does not support NVIDIA
<qus1> это плохо наверное
<qus1> спасибо за помощь JohnDoe_71Rus, у меня теперь масса вариантов для починки щас буду пробовать
<artus> утра
<Hanno4ka> утра
<Hanno4ka> или вернее обеда
<artus> каакие деффки :)
<Hanno4ka> чё?
<artus> хорошо все )
<andrex> artus, дарофф
<artus> andrex, куу
<tagezi> ку
<[Raiden]> Компания NVIDIA выпустила драйвер с поддержкой EGL API, используемого в Wayland и Mir
<[Raiden]> это не может не радовать
<snql> велосипедисты :(
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.me/f/b/3/0/5/1da008396267469fa06b34fa1fd.jpg
<tagezi> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1004/h_1380914423_5026284_2af372bc1b.png
<tagezi> Почему зром так выделываеться?
<tagezi> там через знак то нормально то вот так когда текст пишешь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что "выделывается"?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, там видишь зачериканое такое? вот он сам так делает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на самом верху?
<tagezi> причем иногда на картинках, например, в музебра так бывает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Не думаю что это хром. У меня в лисе такое бывает под картинками, под лотами на ebay, в своих списках.
<tagezi> я не знаю где у тебя самый верх )
<tagezi> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1004/h_1380915920_3315117_0aaeb9b14c.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу, про мазню справа и говорил
<tagezi> вот, так бывает, почему не понимаю..
<tagezi> это вроде не флешь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> говорю, подобное в огнелисе. Хрома нет совсем
<tagezi> иногда это типа джава в этих местах.. тут вроде тоже есть джава..
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: а у тебя какая система?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 10.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> огнелис 20
<tagezi> хм.. старенькая
<tagezi> у меня никогда такого не было, пока на 13.10 не перелез
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: а видиокарта какая?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> радеон.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> На 2 машинах такое наблюдаю иногда
<tagezi> угу, значит нужно копать в сторону по а не железа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дрова открытык
<tagezi> у меня интел
<tagezi> радеоновских вообще не стоит, я сношу всё лишнее )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что общего в плане ПО у твоего хрома и моих лисов?
<tagezi> ну например джава
<tagezi> какаянибудь либа джаваскрипта, может быть
<SergeyIT> опять меряетесь
<tagezi> потому что это именно в тех местах где джава должен по идее интерактивно менять содержимое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: IcedTea-web 1.2.3
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, может выпилишь рекламу миранды при выходе с ирки?
<tagezi> а чо тебе реклама миранды делает? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: днем часов в 1630? Ничего не делает. Из миранды и выхожу просто
<SergeyIT> раздражает
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: не, у меня 1.4
<tagezi> ох.. я в растеряности
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: вот snql вышел с рекламой квирка
<tagezi> SergeyIT: успокоительный сбор №2 )
<tagezi> помогает, сам пользую когда савсем псиованый становлюсь )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: где ты его "там" достаешь?
<SergeyIT>  JohnDoe_71Rus, водка везде есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> разве это водка?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: http://www.webapteka.ru/drugbase/name6796.html
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: с Питера прифожу )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, водку?
<tagezi> збор успокоительный.. водка то мне зачем?
<SergeyIT> а сбор зачем?
<tagezi> вотдка не успокаивает )
<SergeyIT> а пробовал не нервничать?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты html5 знаешь?
<SergeyIT> нет
<tagezi> и я нет, потому что ты не даёшь мне учебник дочитать )
<SergeyIT> и не дам... наливай!
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-05
<qus1> поставил себе linuxmint тут появилась настройка nvidia x server settings но герцовку так и не смог с 85 до 100 сменить :( подскажите кто что может)
<qus1> тут есть etc/x11/x.cfg но у меня не получается его открыть говорит кодировка не подходит не одна :(
<raman> поставил ubuntu 13.04 таже проблема герцовка не выше 85, файла в etc/x11/xorg.conf нету, драйвера нвидиа 325 ставил :( есть х настройки нвидиа там тоже 85 герц максимум, надо 100 как на винде было ничего не выходит :(
<aleksei`> всем ку
<raman> пытаюсь добавить .apk в зип архив пишет во время добавления файлов в архив произошла ошибка
<UNIm95> Черт люблю ThinkPad =) Проц поставил новый =) И оперативки нарастил =)
<only_you> та же фигня
<Kyshtynbai> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Ну понг, и что?
<UNIm95> only_you: как относишся к новым клавиатурам?
<only_you> терпимо
<only_you> предпочитаю юсб подключить)
<Kyshtynbai> Всем ку. Кто умеет в регекспы? есть файлы вида 001_буквы.mp3, а надо сделать 001.mp3, даю такую команду s/_.*\.// а он, гад, точку перед расширением тоже убирает, вот никак не могу понять, как сделать чтобы точку не удалял. Может, кто в
<Kyshtynbai> курсе?
<Michael72> Как узнать КАТАЛОГ_УСТАНОВКИ_JAVA?
<Kyshtynbai> народу что-то вообще никого :(.
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Ну понг, и что?
<UNIm95>  Michael72: Посмотри в синаптике
<Michael72> у меня скрипт update-sun-jre установил его
<Michael72> Разобрался …
<Kyshtynbai> А решение совсем простое. Вот когда опыта нет, очевиндые темы не приходят в голову быстро... это я про свой регэксп.
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WdBgqZ4ZbY
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kzysya6WV0
<SergeyIT> хтмл5 учишь?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, уже джаваскрипт вспоминаю.. а это ещё вчера видел, просто неподелился, почемуто
<tagezi> SergeyIT: нужно будет найти халявный фостинг с нормальными поддержками, что бы сделалть говноблог.. и тренироваться на нём всякой этой фигне.. типа дж, нтмл5, php, аякс
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: а кто мешает на локальной-то машыне тренировацца? Зочем хостинг для этого.
<SergeyIT> а критиковать кто будет?
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: влом в винду перезагружаться и мак покупать сейчас денег нет )
<tagezi> а так поправил когонить и они будут скрины присылать если всё поломалось )
<Kyshtynbai> Зачем перезагружаться в винду для этого? Зачем для этого макЪ?
<tagezi> ну сафари интернетэксплоер )
<Kyshtynbai> осспади
<tagezi> не поверишь, ага
<tagezi> он самый..
<Kyshtynbai> да всё одинаково уж сто лет если не изголяцца.
<tagezi> даже в хроме чуть по разному смотриться в винде и в линухе
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: не, не одинаково.. и никогда не будет
<Kyshtynbai> do you care? если ты не артемий лебедев, имхо, тебе должно быть побоку).
<tagezi> например, в хтмл5 сафари и эксплоер видео поддерживают мп4, а фф огв
<tagezi> хром поддерживает всё
<tagezi> ну и по мелочам там начинаеться всякая жребедень, половина одно понимает одним путём другаея думает что это ваще другое
<Kyshtynbai> Ну всем не угодишь всё равно).
<Kyshtynbai> а что, 13.10 то когда выходит? Октябрь уж наступил, понимаешь.
<SergeyIT> 13.10 не будет
<Kyshtynbai> нифига себе.
<tagezi> ну я уже в 13.10 месяц живу кажись
<SergeyIT> ты в дейлилайв сидишь
<tagezi> и поповоду всем не угожишь ты прав.. но для того что бы сделать "Компания выпускающая вашь браузер отказалась от поддержки этого формата в карысных целях! Пишите письма им" :) я помучаюсь )
<SergeyIT> все браузеры разные - отличаются багами
<SergeyIT> даже старые сайты в разных браузерах показываются немного по разному
<tagezi> гуглхром, кстати, умеет даже закрывать <div> если случайно забыл... помню ломал голову почему в хроме всё идеально, а в остальных всё сыпиться )
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Fail!
<tagezi> libkwinactiveglutils1abi2 <- разрабы кде скоро будут предложениями называть либы =)
<tagezi> artus: утра )
<SergeyIT> deniska, как дела?
<tagezi> видать плохо
<tagezi> я блин в шоке, не думал что JS - это объектно-ориентированый язык, и на нём можно писать нормальные приложения =)
<tagezi> нормальные в кавычках ))
<tagezi> приложения можно писать ))
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/107157740279760767609/posts/aLSnJhNPngZ =)
<SergeyIT> да языков уйма
<UNIm95> Народ как отключить видюху интегрированную в процессор?
<UNIm95> в биосе этой настройки нет
<SergeyIT> а что за комп?
<UNIm95> tinkpad edge 14
<UNIm95> thinkpad*
<UNIm95> хотя может так и надо. Сменил процессор с Pentium P6100 на Core i5-460m.
<UNIm95> температура по датчикам на 10 градусов поднялось
<UNIm95> поднялась*
<UNIm95> хотя по http://ark.intel.com TDP остался 35 Ваттам но Tj поднялся с 95 до 105
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-06
<royek> всем здравствовать
<royek> ubuntu 12.04 оконная среда по умолчанию юнити. Вопрос: создаю подключение через 3G USB модем, утилитой pppd через pon. бывают ли значки соединения для панели? что бы показывало состояния сети?
<royek> нетворк манагер не предлагать )))
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/310epG =)
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/101277996890635855886/posts/ZHQ7ZJ8WZkr
<tagezi> новые значки для лубунту
<only_you> здесь кто-то лубунту юзает?
<tagezi> only_you: ну, есть люди которые пользуут её, а что?
<only_you> она довольно не плоха, но страшновата
<only_you> хотелось бі посмотреть, кто как ее оформил)
<tagezi> ну, у меня по деыолту она была.. я в ней фильмы смотрел )
<only_you> біла)
<tagezi> only_you: потому что я тот комп выкинул, он не нужен мне больше.. да и тебека под него нет
<tagezi> телика*
<only_you> понял, т.е. перешел на новое железо и необходимость в лубунте отпала)
<tagezi> мы сейчас с женой только the moomins смотрим с ютуба.. восновном с её ноута (там вин7) мне мой лень таскать до неё )
<tagezi> only_you: ну, у меня стрый бук заменял медиацентр, выкинул телик, отпала необходимость в нём )
<only_you> у линуксоида жена на винде) редкое явление)
<tagezi> и я его отдал на потраха в институт лазеров, малоли они чо из него выпилят для себя.. у них же финансирования никакого
<only_you> респект
<tagezi> only_you: ну, ей нужен эксель.. ничего с этим не могу сделать.. оо и ло пока не дотягивают до него
<only_you> вайн)
<tagezi> а под линь покупать мс я не буду
<tagezi> ага, и сношаться с офисом и вайном
<only_you> а что у них привязка к декстопу?
<tagezi> пусть работаеть в винде, мне то от этого не тепло не холодно
<tagezi> у кого?
<only_you> у мелкомягких
<tagezi> мс выпустил мсофис под линь.. только у меня лицензия куплена под вин, платить второй раз я не буду, не хочу.. когда придёт время менять тогда ещё раз подумаю
<tagezi> в чем она будет сидеть в контакте мне всёравно.. видео и фото она лазит в мой комп делать.. для картинок пользует гимп...
<only_you> о_О
<only_you> у меня криокамера потекла
<only_you> можно пруф?
<tagezi> криокамера?
<only_you> можно ссілку на мсофис для линя?
<andrex> мсофис?
<only_you> (16:05:27) tagezi: мс выпустил мсофис под линь..
<tagezi> only_you: на опеннете ещё весной была статья.. я не вчитывался
<only_you> может, ті что-то не так понял
<tagezi> может они только собирались
<only_you> я тольк очиталЮ про такую возможность
<tagezi> only_you: ну 1с они же выпустили под линь
<only_you> ну 1с не мелкософт ведь делает
<tagezi> 1с - это доса мс
<tagezi> дочка
<tagezi> ну всмысле они её купили когда-то
<tagezi> only_you: если тебе нужна ссылка копай блумберг )
<tagezi> хотя я может что-то путаю и сдесь.. в википедии ни слова об этом
<only_you> не дезинформируй народ)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, весь софт от мс... поэтому и сплошные проблемы (
<tagezi> only_you:  в википедии моного чего не написано, но это не значит что этого нет )
<only_you> логика 80 лвл)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так допиши же! )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: я сточник не помню.. был бы источник я бы дописал, акаунт есть
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/ToA6DR
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<snql> куда можно написать в гугл, что их *цензура*сервис сбоит? мне обновление залить срочно нужно
<tagezi> срочно, ни куда.. сегодня воскресение только
<tagezi> а вообще в главный офис пиши, потому что наше отделение только отмазываться может
<artus> утра
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-29
<|rapidsp|> а redhat нынче у нас какой версии?
<|rapidsp|> На сайте блин написано, что а какая версия мы вам не скажем...
<OnkelTem> http://brassens.ru/fest_bras/afisha.html
<OnkelTem> Народ, у кого-нить открывается эта урла?
<OnkelTem> Точнее не так: подтверждаете ли, что wget http://brassens.ru/fest_bras/afisha.html выдает 500? А в браузере - нет!
<matrixd>  /quit
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-30
<markmx> Итак, граждане товарищи :) приветствую, сто лет не заходил, как тут у вас? все так же банят, если ты иногда позволяешь себе посидеть под виндой?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ты из бана что ль откинулся и за старое? :)
<markmx> не, я хороший был :)
<|\n> здравствуйте, господа, попытался выставить в значение куда ниже 65535 и словил в ответ "sysctl: setting key "net.core.somaxconn": Invalid argument"
<|\n> где я лахую )
<markmx> в разрядности, у тебя 8битная система Ubuntu Squirrel 8bit edition :)
<|\n> ну, это не совсем так
<|\n> 3.13.0-36-generic x86_x64
<markmx> нашел в инетах, но криволапо сделано, поделюсь, может кому пригодится avconv -f alsa -i pulse -acodec libmp3lame -ab 192k -f x11grab -r 60 -s 1920x1080 -i :0.0+${x},${y} -vcodec libx264 -vb ${bitrate}k -threads 4 -y video.mp4 захватывает экран, при этом по x можно двигать область захвата. Можете банить, а я все равно сделал Ð
<|rapidsp|> похоже на хокку
<|\n> в общем я конские комментарии в конфиге оставлял
<|\n> нельзя после интеджеров туда их совать
<|\n> такие дела
<|\n> я лалка
<aik__> привет, ребят помогите, нужна помощь по настройке 2 сетевых карт, вроде бы все настроил, обе машини друг друга ппингуют но интернета нет, перелапатил инет, ничего не помогает что может быть ?
<aik__> может че нужно в iptables прописать ?
<stanley_tweedle> aik__, интернет через роутер?
<aik__> циска
<stanley_tweedle> тоесть машинки получают по dhcp ip?
<|\n> ip r show с одной из тачек принеси плз
<aik__> статика
<aik__> я прописал все статикой
<aik__> сек
<aik__> ip r show
<aik__> default via 192.168.83.1 dev eth1  proto static
<aik__> 172.11.0.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 172.11.0.1  metric 1
<aik__> 192.168.83.0/24 dev eth1  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.83.81  metric 1
<stanley_tweedle> route add default gw IPзлюза
<|\n> 83.1 это циска?
<aik__> да
<|\n> там форвардит всё ок?
<aik__> да
<|\n> ну тогда не знаааааю
<aik__> Таблица маршутизации ядра протокола IP
<aik__> Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
<aik__> default         192.168.83.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
<aik__> 172.11.0.0      *               255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<aik__> 192.168.83.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth1
<stanley_tweedle> tracert 8.8.8.8
<aik__> пинганул со второй машины 8.8.8.8
<aik__> нет пинга
<aik__> а сижу с главной
<aik__> с которой раздаю на вторую
<|\n> вот оно что
<stanley_tweedle> ))))
<aik__> ?)
<|\n> а главная форвардит?
<aik__> я просто новичок в принципе в линуксе
<|\n> как раздаёшь
<aik__> в нетворке настроил
<aik__> 1 сетевой данные провайдера
<aik__> второй ip и маска
<stanley_tweedle> я вроде спрашивал про роутер )
<aik__> нет роутера нет
<aik__> со шкафа кабель
<aik__> напрямую
<aik__> -A INPUT -s 172.11.0.2/32 -j ACCEPT
<aik__> -A OUTPUT -s 172.11.0.2/32 -j ACCEPT
<aik__> добавил
<stanley_tweedle> тебе надо поправить sysctl
<aik__> ничего
<stanley_tweedle> net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<aik__> есть
<aik__> сделал такое
<stanley_tweedle> на второй машине покажи route -n
<aik__> ой йо
<aik__> )
<aik__> сек
<aik__> там виндоус стоит
<stanley_tweedle> там в качестве шлюза указан 172.11.0.1?
<aik__> да
<aik__> на винде диагностика неполадок сети говорит что DNS сервер не отвечает
<aik__> route -n Не могу дать там винда
<stanley_tweedle> да да
<stanley_tweedle> ненадо
<aik__> ты говорил про sysctl
<stanley_tweedle> на будущие route print
<aik__> спс )
<aik__> лог скинуть ?
<aik__> сдуфк
<stanley_tweedle> ytn
<stanley_tweedle> нет
<|\n> ты конфиг редактировал или что ))
<|\n> sysctl -p
<aik__> опа
<aik__> sysctl: setting key "net.ipv4.ip_forward": Недопустимый аргумент
<aik__> net.ipv4.ip_forward = "1"
<stanley_tweedle> o_O
<|\n> aik__, без "
<aik__> сейчас перегружу нетворк
<|\n> блять смотри иптаблес ща не слетят?
<|\n> ты схоронил правила там свои хитрые?
<aik__> да
<stanley_tweedle> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<|\n> я прошу прощения, перепутал сети, в обычной жизни я матерюсь
<aik__> )
<aik__> убрал ковычки
<aik__> ничего
<aik__> сейчас попробую добавить правило
<stanley_tweedle> sysctl -p
<aik__> net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1
<stanley_tweedle> работает?
<aik__> пропал трегольник с подключение на винде
<aik__> но нет не работает
<stanley_tweedle> iptables -L
<aik__> о
<stanley_tweedle> iptables -L -t nat
<aik__> скайп заработал инет нет
<aik__> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<aik__> target     prot opt source               destination
<aik__> ACCEPT     all  --  172-11-0-2.lightspeed.jcvlfl.sbcglobal.net  anywhere
<aik__> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<aik__> target     prot opt source               destination
<aik__> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<aik__> target     prot opt source               destination
<aik__> ACCEPT     all  --  172-11-0-2.lightspeed.jcvlfl.sbcglobal.net  anywhere
<stanley_tweedle> в днс на винде пропиши 8.8.8.8
<aik__> Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT)
<aik__> target     prot opt source               destination
<aik__> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<aik__> target     prot opt source               destination
<aik__> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<aik__> target     prot opt source               destination
<aik__> Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT)
<aik__> target     prot opt source               destination
<aik__> MASQUERADE  all  --  anywhere             anywhere
<aik__> MASQUERADE  all  --  anywhere             anywhere
<aik__> ааааа
<aik__> ребят спасибо
<aik__> 2 дня мучался
<stanley_tweedle> o_O
<stanley_tweedle> незабудь маскарадинг сохранить
<stanley_tweedle> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<aik__> сохранил
<stanley_tweedle> !nVidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<aik__> спасибо )
<stanley_tweedle> aik__, теперь reboot или init 6 и проверяй
<aik__> сейчас попробую
<stanley_tweedle> кто нибудь знает как рестартануть все сервисы без перезапуска ядра системы короче
<aik_> все работает
<aik_> всем спасибо )
<|\n> stanley_tweedle, это конечная цель сама по себе?
<stanley_tweedle> все перезапустить, освободить память и не ждать пока мать 5 минут стартует
<|\n> так память нужна или 5 минут - это долго?
<|\n> прост непонятн
<stanley_tweedle> весь init можно перезапустить?
<stanley_tweedle> где то читал давно что да, а вот сейчат найти немогу
<stanley_tweedle> |\n, 5 минут это невыносимо )
<|\n> мне интересно откуда такая потребность
<|\n> если чтобы что-то заработало это надо дёрнуть
<|\n> то проблема не в последнем
<stanley_tweedle> aik_, бывает что дёрнуть надо почти все
<|\n> это печально
<stanley_tweedle> угу
<stanley_tweedle> нашо если интересно init 1; init 5
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<tagezi> утра всем )))
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<markmx> друже, если с захватом видео я понял, а как бы мне захватывать звук с десктопа?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-01
<aik_> привет, ребят киньте пару ссылок хороших по настройке iptables как фильтр между инетом и локалкой
<aik_> спасибо )
<andrex> походу, тут все умерли, спать пойти штоли.
<tagezi> блин, андрюха смотался, вот козявка
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<Ulvhedin> Hi team
<tagezi> hi
<Ulvhedin> maybe you know this: http://dearputin.com/ru/
<Ulvhedin> already signed, greetings from Poland btw
<only_you> nice try, but no
<only_you> with love from Ukraine
<Ulvhedin> it's ok.. don;t worry, problem is deeper.. ;)
<only_you> problem in putin and other shit in kremlin
<only_you> and corruption in Ukraine
<Ulvhedin> :) your are young and don;t understand the reasons.. ;)
<Ulvhedin> and USA? ;)
<tagezi> закончили о политике
<tagezi> хочеться пообщаться топайте в приват
<only_you> yep, i from cia =)
<Ulvhedin> tagezi: change font, cyrlic is uknown for me
<tagezi> !rukes
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rukes'
<tagezi> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<only_you> Ulvhedin: this channel only russian
<Ulvhedin> should I go? really?
<only_you> no
<only_you> just don't write here about politics and your love for putin
<Ulvhedin> hehe.. it;s funny, couple of weeks ago people from here was with me in this case.. sth has changed ;)
<only_you> test
<ubuntuhelp> only_you, Понг понг понг...
<only_you> test
<ubuntuhelp> only_you, Fail!
<only_you> test
<ubuntuhelp> only_you, Ну понг, и что?
<only_you> thx
<gaalex> test
<ubuntuhelp> gaalex, Failed!
<gaalex> test
<ubuntuhelp> gaalex, Понг.
<gaalex> test test test
<gaalex> (
<UNIm95> gaalex: Что тебе надо?
<gaalex> ubuntuhelp: джин? золотая рыбка?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> UNIm95: слушай, а есть какойнить холявный хостинг который скрипты бы нормально поддерживал
<tagezi> ?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: "завод принадлежал купцу Самуйлову и выпускал оконное полубелое листовое стекло "холявным" способом"
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да, халява от слова халяль - молитва
<tagezi> вот и хостинг нужен за молитву.. но хороший
<Sergey_IT> а разве свою скриптомолотилку поставить нельзя
<tagezi> у меня нет лагает
<tagezi> покрайне мере с иркой.. с джабером не замечал пока
<tagezi> ставить бота, что бы он каждые 5 минут дисконектил, нафига он нужен то тогда
<[Raiden]> tagezi: так ты тут )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, за мысли о ботах тебя и банят в нете
<tagezi> так я через ведморду, через ирк постоянно отказы
<[Raiden]> халява от халял - попахивает задорновым.
<tagezi> мне бот нужен что бы канал держать, а не что бы развлекаться
<Sergey_IT> а с телефона?
<tagezi> да какая разница чем оно попахивает.. ботинок, барабан тоже тюрские
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: с моей нокии на симбиане 2004 года? )))
<tagezi> ну, когда будет ооооочень много времени, я на ней генту поставлю ))
<Sergey_IT> может тебе мою нокию 2000г прислать? )
<[Raiden]> Если говорить об еврите, то Халява от Халев (молоко).
<[Raiden]> А с задорновым надо завязывать )
<[Raiden]> как-нибудь ещё зайду.
<tagezi> иврит )
<tagezi> почему русские рассуждают о языках которые не знают? ))
<Sergey_IT> так русские и русского не знаю, поэтому им все равно, что обсуждать )
<max_> hj
<max_> привет
<UNIm95> tagezi: Какие скрипты?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну хотя бы питон
<UNIm95> Таки вроде точно нет
<UNIm95> Кстати тебе для чего?
<tagezi> а тсл?
<tagezi> мне бота повесить на канал
<UNIm95> А на какой канал? сюда?
<tagezi> есть Google api engene но под него нет ботов
<tagezi> на #libreoffice-ru
<tagezi> сюда то зачем? )
<UNIm95> А фринод не дает?
<tagezi> а фридон даёт ботов?
<tagezi> можно же только чанчсерв завести
<UNIm95> Я не уверен, но  хелп бегает тут
<tagezi> хелп вроде не на фрибоне лежит, а на стороннем сервере
<UNIm95> А основные серваки либры позволить не могут?
<tagezi> да у них итак всё виснет
<tagezi> ну, и пока не особо официально то всё делаеться
<UNIm95> А дома комп не 24/7 работает?
<tagezi> если получиться, и народ будет приходит, можно будет задавать вопрос, а вот так.. типа мы хотим, помогите.. отошьют
<tagezi> не, кроме того, у меня ирка только через веб
<tagezi> если бы был свой сервак я бы и не справшивал..
<UNIm95> Таких серваков вроде нет.
<UNIm95> tagezi: только если найдёшь бота в ирк для пхп
<UNIm95> Я Спать
<tagezi> ночи
<tagezi> спасибо
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-02
<allaga_> привет!
<allaga_> :)
<tagezi> утра всем
<UNIm95> Утра
<tagezi> Leagnus: а ты же английским владеешь?
<Leagnus> хз, может и он мной  :-)
<tagezi> =)))
<tagezi> Leagnus: http://goo.gl/I38paa
<Leagnus> фигасе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нескольких местах британской столицы были оснащены открытые точки доступа к Интернету. Желающим подключиться предлагалось соглашение, по которому в обмен на доступ к бесплатному Wi-Fi
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пользователь обязуется отдать провайдеру своего первенца. После того как шесть человек подписали это соглашение, эксперимент был прекращен
<Leagnus> лучше бы в обмен на душу
<Leagnus> tagezi: спасибо большое, линк вдохновляет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> без разницы
<tagezi> душу не забрать, первенец очень показателен
<tagezi> Leagnus: не за что =)) всегда рад пофлудить =D
<tagezi> ещё одна ссылка http://infineconomics.blogspot.ru/2014/10/libreoffice-apache-openoffice.html
<tagezi> взгляд изнутри, так сказать =)
<neverbeen>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<andrex> да ничаго(
<andrex> tagezi: чаго эт ты через вебморду?)
<Detas> блин. vsftpd настроен на использование локальных пользователей. под собйо захожу. создал пользователя (локального). и не заходит. в логах фтп: hu Oct  2 18:21:28 2014 [pid 22148] [kpobedkin] FAIL LOGIN: Client " (ubuntu server)
<tagezi> andrex: у меня через клиенты постоянно кидает
<andrex> аа я и забыл)
<andrex> @devoice tagezi
<andrex> войсы ему не нравятся понимаешли...
<tagezi> спасибо )
 * YY_Bozhinsky - ту-ту-туру-ту-ту... подразделение "Голливуд", прием! - старина, проклятый наймит CIA (на радость уважаемому Ильясу - /Ильяс: я был прав!!! /Готовит отверстие для "звездочки"/, передает сообщение. :)
<YY_Bozhinsky> Простите - ошибся Каналом.
<tagezi> YY_Bozhinsky: ща как бан схлопочешь и все сразу простят ))
<YY_Bozhinsky> tagezi, :) Да, это уже второй раз с моей стороны. Надо быть внимательнее.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-03
<tagezi> утра все
<tagezi> +м
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Failed!
<Witwicky> o/
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> интересно, сколько просижу?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<vamadir> кто нидудь шарит в html запросах json/javascript??
 * tagezi потыкал в andrex палкой
<tagezi> одно из двух, либо спит, либо ест )
<tagezi> о, спит ))
<andrex|off> tagezi: я щас в тя чем нить кину)
<YY_Bozhinsky> :)
<YY_Bozhinsky> Бдит! :)
<andrex> тагезя квасель поставил)
<tagezi> ну, вроде пока не вылетаю )
<tagezi> может ктото за меня ломом по рукам админам прошёлся
<andrex> нада не ломом а газонокосилкой
<YY_Bozhinsky> Линейкой по рукам (экзекуция в "математическом стиле").
<tagezi> andrex: а какие плагину у убунтухелп стоят?
<andrex> tagezi: так не помню, нада смотреть комманду тож не помню)
<tagezi> andrex: чот я его не понимаю.. какие-то команды он понимает, а какието нет
<andrex> @list plugins
<tagezi> не, не пашет
<tagezi> погране мере для меня.. сказал Error: 'plugins' is not a valid plugin.
<andrex> @list
<ubuntuhelp> Admin, AntiScrawls, AutoMode, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, ChannelLogger, Config, Ctcp, Dict, Encyclopedia, FloodProtect, Google, IRCstatus, Linux, Memo, Misc, Network, Owner, Ping, Poll, Reply, Seen, Services, Status, String, Topic, Translate, User, Utilities, and Web
<andrex> пот те че у него
<tagezi> хм..
<tagezi> andrex: а если эта козявка выдаёт TERMINATE SIGNAL -- SIGNING OFF
<tagezi> эт чо такое? при этом процес висит и автоматом не уходит, нужно килять
<andrex> tagezi: за тобой выехали)
<tagezi> админы руки пербинтовали )
<tagezi> блин, вот почему я не школьниг, школьнеги заводят ботов пачками, а я блин старый умудрённый опытом балбес, не могу это сделать? )))
<tagezi> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<Gloomy> Добрый вечер
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-04
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> утра всем
<Ateist> Привет всем, у меня проблема с USB scancode reader-ом.
<Ateist> кто может помочь?
<Ateist> Hi, who can help me? I have a problem with USB scancode reader, and I'm new in linux.
<stanley_tweedle> Ateist, что за проблемы?
<Ateist> модель ридера CipherLab 1070
<Ateist> при сканированиие всегда одни из цифр отсутствует.
<Ateist> пример 5449172 вместо 54491472
<Ateist> или 885697000016 вместо 8856976000016
<Ateist> под видоус всё ок.
<Ateist> проблема на двух ПК
<stanley_tweedle> может софт?
<stanley_tweedle> Ateist, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BarcodeReaders
<Ateist> софта нет, сканирую в leafpad
<Ateist> пробовал sudo modprobe usbkbd (хотя не знаю что это делает), не помогло.
<stanley_tweedle> могу завтро задать вопрос товарищю он работает с этими сканерами
<Ateist> Ок, спасибо, также опишу проблему на двух других ПК.
<Ateist> Система: зорин 9 лайт
<Ateist> сканер сначала нормально сканирует, но очень быстро начинает глючить, выводит не то что напечатано, а вместе с ним начинет глючить и клавиатура
<Ateist> клавиатуру пробовали и usb и ps/2
<Ateist> могу я попросить тебя скинуть ответ на почту?
<stanley_tweedle> да
<stanley_tweedle> в приват пиши
<mdli> чо молчим ?
<dmitry_>  /msg ubuntuhelp !Ddddddddddddddddd
<dmitry_>  /msg ubuntuhelp Ddddddddddddddddd
<evgenius123> всем привет
<evgenius123> есть ли возможность создать скрипт для повторной установки всего что в анный момент установлено в системе?
<evgenius123> предположим, установлено 9001 пакетов, и все они нужны сразу после полной переустановки системы.
<evgenius123> вручную устанавливать повеситься можно.
<tagezi> а какая разница сколько пакетов установить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из них 7000 пакетов это сама система "изкоробки"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> evgenius123: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=201857.0 не ленись искать
<evgenius123> суть в том что при обновлении операционки с 12.10 до 14.04 возникла странная ошибка, а именно наличие в настройках мониторов несуществующего "неизвестного монитора" 1042*768, который мешает таким вещам как "зеркально отразить экраны". и когда я Ð
<evgenius123> убунту"
<evgenius123> может кто может помочь с этим?
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/J8ZG
<mdli> !list
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Вы можете найти мой моск тут http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi Как меня использовать? просто напишите: ![утилита_linux] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так.
<mdli> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: а kvirc умеет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://postimg.org/image/o95fekh8t/ :p
<tagezi> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<tagezi> квирк важе не понятный отстой.. 3 дня в нём смог просидеть
<evgenius123> что с моей видеосистемой посоветуете?
<tagezi> evgenius123: какой видео системой?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: на моем скрине прочитай ))
<evgenius123> после обновления 12.10 до 14.04 появился монитор которого нет. мешает жутко в некоторых случаях.
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: кстати, квирк просто тупо обрезал фразу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> монитор призрак? Звони ghostbusters
<evgenius123> я серьезно. неизвестный монитор 1024*768. мешает например дублировать экраны.
<evgenius123> при расширении экрана на все мониторы на него тоже расширяется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: в udev мониторы прописываются?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а птички "отключить" на нем нет?
<tagezi> чтоб я помнила
<evgenius123> он один фиг как-бы подключен физически и при расширении или дублировании радостно оживает
<tagezi> у меня вообще только один моник уже кучу времени
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ты девушка?
<tagezi> я опечатываюсь
<tagezi> =)
<evgenius123> подключаешь 1366*768, и экран ноута тоже 1366*768, а из за этого монитора-призрака только 1024*768 получается
<evgenius123> и я уже сто лет ищу помощи
<tagezi> через HDMI подключаешь?
<evgenius123> через что угодно подключаешь моники, один черт они все ПЛЮС неизвестный монитор.
<evgenius123> то есть если все порты затыкать в ноуте, все равно будет +1 монитор отображаться
<mdli> 2 видюхи в ноуте ?
<evgenius123> нвидиа ГеФорс + интел что-то там. да, две, вероятно.
<mdli> ну воот
<mdli> я же шарю
<evgenius123> что вот? в 12.10 никаких проблем не было
<evgenius123> после обновления выросла такая вот хрень
<mdli> ну значит что то поменялось и твоя система видит 2 карты
<mdli> я так думаю
<evgenius123> она и раньше видела и щас видит. я про мониторы говорю.
<evgenius123> ничего странного кроме несуществующего подключенного монитора больше нет.
<tagezi> мониторов не существует )
<evgenius123> существуют. все кроме одного
<tagezi> чото я не помнб драйвером мониторов
<evgenius123> яя про драйверавообще не заикался.
<evgenius123> я что вижу, проблему, то и говорю. если я чтото не знаю, я не буду разводить тут аналитику и гадание на кофейной гуще.
<evgenius123> я вижу "неизвестный монитор" 1024*768 который очень мешает.
<mdli> а в конф файлах что пишет ?
<evgenius123> а вы скажите в каких именно я скажу что пишет.
<evgenius123> я ж с венды слез год назад, я еще не супер-юзер, извините за каламбур.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.linuxrussia.com/2013/08/xrandr-linux-ubuntu.html
<evgenius123> у меня не с разрешением проблемы
<mdli> давай попроще
<mdli> у тебя драйвер nvidia стоит ?
<mdli> проприетарный ?
<evgenius123> насколько я помню, нуво.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> arandr  не только для разрешения но и для активации и просмотра списка
<mdli> etc\xorg.conf
<mdli> или etc\xorg\xorg.conf
<mdli> не помню точно, поищи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mdli: в 12.04 и 14.04 его там  давно нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xorg.conf.d искать надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=170294
<mdli> получается это внешний монитор ?
<evgenius123> РЕШЕНО!. помогли на форуме убунту. всем спасибо за общение!
<mdli> дай ссылку на решение, интересно
<evgenius123> http://askubuntu.com/questions/362081/two-monitors-when-only-having-one-in-13-10/365017#365017
<evgenius123> я джва месяца ждал решения этой проблемы)
<mdli> кошмар
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хех вот задачка. В расшаренной папке Public переодически появляются 2 файла. khv нулевой длинны и *.exe произвольного имени
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в сети adsl модем, глупый роутер d-link, комп с убунтой и планшет с телефоном по wifi
<JohnDoe_71Rus> виндов в сети точно нет
<tagezi> гномик.. поставь у компа на ночь кружку с пивом )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а по существу?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, либо на телефоне либо на роутере вирь какой
<tagezi> просто так же ничего не появится.. смотри что имеет доступ на паблик и копай в ту сторону
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вирь в андроиде. И распространяется на dbyle&
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *винду
<tagezi> ну, у всех у кого есть анройд есть винда.. ну у многих
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня нет
<tagezi> он обэтом не информирован, наверное
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<tagezi> ну, само всёравно ничего не появится, не веришь.. ставь пиво гномику )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> знаю что само не появиться
<Sergey_IT> JohnDoe_71Rus, а что в ехе?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/07be1e983e6334bd00a59d2e9adc44347c3d12b1c33a4041f63762644c5e6e57/analysis/1412449441/
<mdli> народ, подскажите мне что никто IRC не пользуется уже ?
<Dmitry_Bowie> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Sergey_IT> JohnDoe_71Rus, у меня коллекция есть, но в письмах приходит
<Sergey_IT> mdli, никто.... и мы тебе снимся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> файлы из почтовой программы у тебя не попадают в шару
<Sergey_IT> нет, конечно, сохраняю сам для коллекции... а может уже стер все (не помню)
<evgenius123> всем пока, я спать.
<mdli> <Sergey_IT> я зашел на далнет там сидят по 80 чел в каналах и все idle
<JohnDoe_71Rus> причем проверял, удалял файлы и залезал в шару с телефона и планшета. Файлов не появлялость новых
<mdli> мне кажется этот канал работает только у владельцев убунты
<mdli> потому что он по умолчанию
<mdli> где люди общаются кто сейчас подскажите ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в баре, за кружечкой пива. Потом секас если повезет
<mdli> а в инете ?
<mdli> в ВК ?
<mdli> чатиков не осталось ?
<Sergey_IT> кто где, по желанию
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ха. На планшете drweb чего то нашел. Но пока нет списка угроз, пока проверку не закончит
<Sergey_IT> а общаться лучше в живую, остальное иллюзия
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нас нет, мы просто букафки на экране. Экрана тоже нет
<mdli> вы че укуренные штоле
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наоборот, слишком трезвые
<mdli> бу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нифига полезного web не нашел. Прогу для рута и notepad.apk сказал что рекламная прога
<mdli> бу
<Sergey_IT> кто б.у.?
<viktorminator> Народ привет, кто не спит в этот час! :) Подскажите - уже весь гугл облазил, осталось пара закутков, куда поиск не достаёт... Как решить проблему шрифтов в гугл-хроме, а именно не отображаются правильно Гугл-шрифты для Chrome & Chromium браузера.
<mdli> да мне интересно почему у меня строка <Sergey_IT> mdli, никто.... и мы тебе снимся выделена оранжевым вся
<viktorminator> в Мозилле всё хорошо. Если кто-то не видит всё сообщение - маяните...
<mdli> я вижу
<mdli> но я не в курсе
<viktorminator> ок
<viktorminator> тебе + :)
<Sergey_IT> mdli, это высшая магия
<mdli> рребят ну я не в курррсе
<Dmitry_Bowie> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<mdli> ixni
<tagezi> а у меня наоборот, в фф ШГ, а в кромиуме красафчики )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а красавицы гле?
<viktorminator> tagezi: поделись, плз, своим .fonts.config
<viktorminator> через гист если можно
<viktorminator> офтоп: http://atom.io кстати пе*датый редактор (делюсь впечатлениями, не обессудьте)
<viktorminator> !History
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='History'
<viktorminator> как историю глянуть? спс
<viktorminator> !history
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='history'
<viktorminator> !story
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='story'
<tagezi> viktorminator: в приват к боту
<tagezi> !rules > viktorminator
<ubuntuhelp> viktorminator, please see my private message
<viktorminator> ![fonts]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='fonts]'
<viktorminator> !fonts
<ubuntuhelp> Как установить шрифты см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto . Нет шрифтов во Flash? Установите пакет "msttcorefonts" (из !Multiverse), "gsfonts" и "gsfonts-x11". Нет шрифтов в MPlayer? См. !mplayer-fonts.
<tagezi> viktorminator: ты читать не умешь? )
<viktorminator> сорри, затупил :) час ночи, весь комп мозг съел
<andrex> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<andrex> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<andrex> история понятие растяжимое)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-05
<tagezi> andrex: слушай, а ubuntuhelp же не eggdrop
<tagezi> и я не понимаю, почему eggdrop самый популярный, там всё заводиться через пляски
 * tagezi потыкал andrex палочкой
<tagezi> какой-то он сегодня не живой.. есть опять, наверное ))
<andrex> @кbаn tagezi
 * andrex тоже шутник тот еще)
<tagezi> :'(
<andrex> неплач родненький)
<andrex> Маленький мальчик pешил пошутить -
<andrex> Папочке в супчик мышьяк подложить.
<andrex> Оба скончались от пpиступа вмиг :
<andrex> Папа был тоже великий шутник!!!
<YY_Bozhinsky> Естественный отбор на современный манер. :)
<artemz> как говорится лучше такой отбор, чем никакого
<YY_Bozhinsky> Конечно, несколько мрачна моя шутка.. Простите, как говорится "вырвалось".
<gelbeEnte> Добрый день
<gelbeEnte> Скажите, у кого-нибудь был опыт восстановления БД mysql innodb после удаления файлов?
<Sergey_IT> эти двое вышли выяснить отношения
<Sergey_IT> андрекс победил
<andrex> xD
<YY_Bozhinsky> :)
<Sergey_IT> вот и тагези оклемался
<YY_Bozhinsky> Sergey_IT, нужна цитата. Ребята не совсем, я думаю, понимают шутку, ведь их уже не было в Канале, на момент твоего высказывания.
<only_you> https://imageshack.com/i/exTNeaCgp
<only_you> не благодарите
<tagezi> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<Sergey_IT> YY_Bozhinsky, кому надо, знают где посмотреть )
<YY_Bozhinsky> Sergey_IT, :)
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-28
<myordo> всем приветы
<myordo> подскажите такой вопрос, на виртуалке крутится сервер,на компе под ос вин есть архивчик,который надо перекинуть в линукс как организовать без заливки на файловые хосты итд
<SmOkE_RU> SFTP
<SmOkE_RU> Через SSH
<SmOkE_RU> WinScp
<SmOkE_RU> Называетя программка.
<SmOkE_RU> Да и в чем проблема, поднять на виртуалке FTP сервер =)
<yurikoles> apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms
<yurikoles> и далее по manual virtualbox создаёшь shared folder
<andrex> tagezi: ?
<andrex> утры
<myordo> да уже поднял фтп,изалил,просто я юзверь винды ну и впс есть тож на винде,оч удобно файлик скопировал на локальной машине а на удаленной вставил его(при вкл буфере обмена) я думал мож чот подобное есть что б уж совсем для лентяя)
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> мутра тебе
<andrex> tagezi: тут на тя жалуются почему 5 либра долго компиляцо?
<tagezi> andrex: долно это сколько?
<tagezi> г*
<tagezi> и кто это тут жаловался?
<andrex> фз) долльше чем 4 я видать)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дня 3-4 :)
<tagezi> либра компилится 3-8 часов, в зависимости настроек и можности машины
<andrex> мне вот интересно нафига хромиуму 5 гигов свободного места при сборке
<tagezi> i7 не пробовал пока с загрузкой всех ядер, должо ещё быстрее компилить... если это долго, то чел   просто не компилил проги до этого
<andrex> он даже гига не занял пока
<andrex> ну если 5 ревизия i7 то быстро должно быть 8 ведер как никак
<andrex> а 4 там гипертрейдинг идиотский он еще и тормозит все
<andrex> 4 ведра посути
<tagezi> незнаю.. ЛО нужно примерно 25 гиг дополнительно.. тоже от настроек зависит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: я тут киткат собирал. весь набор исходников, утилиты для сборки, всякий сборочный мусор в итоге 80 гигов
<andrex> ну тота да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> одна репа от гугла выкачивалась 3 дня с перерывами. 30 или 40 гигов получилось. но там по идее можно было прибить все .git папки
<andrex> 3 дня долго чет)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я вообще офигел. хорошо что осенью прошлой винт на терр взял
<JohnDoe_71Rus> adsl
<andrex> пипец олго
<andrex> а ну понятно)
<andrex> я тут подумал лстка вылазит следующая топик меняем и не правим до следующей лтски
<andrex> задолбало)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в смысле в топике только лтс отображать?
<andrex> да
<andrex> ну туда 3 версии разом не влезут
<andrex> он не резиновый
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем 3 разом?
<andrex> 12 14 15 которые поддерживаются щас
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по идее, крайнюю и крайнюю лтс
<andrex> всеравно дофига букаф
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, уже вервульф. когда у них буквы закончатся?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: перейдут на кирилицу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> через 3 релиза
<andrex> 390 символов - 2 символа на каждый символ кирилици
<JohnDoe_71Rus> x y z
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: я про буквы релиза
<andrex> я про топик резиновый)
<tagezi> andrex: зачем 3?
<andrex> не будет 3
<andrex> будет тока lts
<tagezi> если по уму, то ЛТС нужна и тестовая текущая, чтобы дути знали что для побаловаться поставить
<andrex> посмотрим
<tagezi> ну тестовая та что релиз не ЛТС ))
<andrex> может в лезет))
<andrex> они то буду знать, еще бы топик читали)
<andrex> заходят и тутаже ей №%?ы как это сделать
<tagezi> andrex: чо за мучения у людей с нвидией?
<andrex> фз
<andrex> у меня все норм))
<andrex> вот с атишками да
<andrex> но это проблема 3.1*ведер помоему
<andrex> потому что на 4.2 норм
<tagezi> andrex: а какой ты драйвер гоняешь?
<andrex> 355.11
<andrex> на интел 2.99.917
<andrex> а амды у мну нету просто
<tagezi> странно, у меня есть только 346
<andrex> ну дык у мну не бунта
<andrex> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
<andrex>      Available versions:  [M]96.43.23^msd [M]~96.43.23-r1(0/96)^msd [M]173.14.39^msd [M]~173.14.39-r1(0/173)^msd 304.128^msd ~304.128-r1(0/304)^msd 340.93^msd ~340.93-r1(0/340)^msd 346.96^msd ~346.96-r1(0/346)^msd 352.41^msd ~352.41-r1(0/352)^msd 355.11^msd ~355.11-r2(0/355)^
<andrex> tagezi: заюзай ппа или sgfxi
<tagezi> ну вот я и подклучаю ппа
<andrex> и че там с дровами?
<andrex> нету?
<tagezi> 346 gjcktlybt
<tagezi> последние
<andrex> хех
<andrex> а ведро какое?
<tagezi> asus N56V
<tagezi> GT 650M
<andrex> модуль не собирается?
<tagezi> какой модуль?
<andrex> драйвера нвидии
<tagezi> если учесть, что мне в игрульки не играть, то версия не важна, главное чтоды карточка работала и не глючила... а фепеэсы там вся значения большого не имею
<andrex> sgfxi попробуй оно вроде норм ставит, или ставило)
<andrex> да и на gt картах там особо не разгонишся)
<tagezi> о, кстати.. можно же теперь запускать сборку через гпу ))
<andrex> угу
<andrex> вон кста прям твой бук) https://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=1557871
<andrex> какието там костыли
<tagezi> ну типа скрипт для автоматического выбора
<tagezi> карточки
<tagezi> кстати вопрос зачем?
<tagezi> зачем это делают, что не нравиться просто нвидию гонять?
<tagezi> так.. ладно, я перезагружусь.. ))) надёюсь скоро вернусь
<andrex> :D
<tagezi> мдя... странно это всё
<andrex> а у мну хромиум досих пор собираетсо
<andrex> вот это странно
<tagezi> никогда не собирал его
<andrex> нада будет потом на бунту в квм прокинуть девайсы компа а то отстаю от жисти)
<andrex> у вас тут чето отваливается а я даже не знаю))
<tagezi> чото я как-то это, не понял нифига.. где теперь настраивать мониторы
<tagezi> вообще странно, половина настроек в системе слетело нафиг
<andrex> это ты через че воткнул?
<tagezi> VGA
<andrex> драйвер имею ввиду
<tagezi> у меня 2 монитора, от бука и выносной через вга
<tagezi> 346
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: arandr
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ставить отдельно
<andrex> да там в настройках должно быть или в nvidia-seting или как ее
<tagezi> чото я не вижу в настройках ничего про мониторы
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: и чо это мне даст? там нет выбора главного монитора
<andrex> tagezi: в этой фигне все должно быть когда подрублен моник http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0928/h_1443433662_7866717_0f69ae6275.png
<tagezi> чото оно как-то странно стало.. шрифт вообще мизерный
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/2leJA
<tagezi> хотя ладно, может привыкну
<SergeyIT> а настроить нельзя?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да вот что-то не получается.. можно принудительно снизить разрешение, но тогда буквы плывут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у тебя 4к моник?
<tagezi> что такое 4к?
<andrex> не у него не 4к)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а почему по вертикали странная цифра
<andrex> 3840 × 2160
<andrex> 4к
<andrex> и выше
<andrex> во
<tagezi> у меня родное 1920х1080
<tagezi> сейчас выставил на 1600х900
<andrex> фхд
<tagezi> угу
<andrex> не превычно просто
<andrex> у мня на 15 дюймовом было фулхд та по началу глаза на лоб лезли
<tagezi> да не, я же пока дрова не обновил всё нормально было
<andrex> а потом привык, а вот на хд стало както не айс
<tagezi> у меня у мониторов разное разрешение и разная диоганаль
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/2kE0L
<tagezi> тот что справа это ноут с 1600x900, а с лева монитор с 1680х1050
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фхд у меня только дома на 23" монике
<tagezi> незнаю, может привыкну конечно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лучше в родном разрешении использовать
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: почему?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://rosinka.rosix.ru/index.php?topic=2698.0
<tagezi> там обсуждение на другую тему
<tagezi> кстати, в браузере нормально и там и там, а в остальных программах что-то всё через Ж
<andrex> tagezi: сделай скрин, дай поржать)
<SergeyIT> у человека горе, а ты "поржать"
<tagezi> andrex: http://itmag.es/anR5
<tagezi> поржи ))
<tagezi> жесть вообще.. схема то ничего вроде.. при нормальном рамере на экране очень удобная, а теперь только гдаза убивать
<tagezi> придёться новую искать
<andrex> а мну норм))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: я понял тебе изначально надо было указать главным ноут
<SergeyIT> нормально...
<tagezi> ну не знаю.. на 15 дюймах это всё в один кусок цвета сливается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что на 15 дуймах больше 1280 800 не нада
<JohnDoe_71Rus> родное разрешение нада. и проблем не будет
<tagezi> родное ещё мельче будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у пятнашки?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пятнашка фхд?
<tagezi> могу рулетку взять и сам считай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мдя.. действительно такое есть. глаза ломать
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: Не тупи. Чем больше пикселей тем больше инфы влезет на моник.
<UNIm95> Поэтому чем больше разрешение монитора там лучше.
<tagezi> угу, тем более мелкое всё будет, тем больше работы тудет у окулистов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: если это будет 4 пикселя инфы слитые в 1 физический пиксель матрицы?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: я ж не думал что у него пятнажка с муравьиными пикселями
<UNIm95> При fhd монике я делаю шрифт в 8-9 и могу нормально читать не замыливаясь с i l и прочими символами. Для 1366*768 надо шрифт 12 и выше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: а диагональ моника какая?
<artemz> good day
<UNIm95> 15,6
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты на 15,6 делаешь шрифт 9?
<UNIm95> tagezi: если не меньше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо в живую смотреть. у меня только опыт fhd 23" и 1280 800 15"
<UNIm95> и да: сижу носом уткнувшись в экран
<tagezi> UNIm95: у тебя один экран?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и даже на fhd если не ошибаюсь шрифт 10-11
<tagezi> 12 глаза убивает, нужно масштабировать
<UNIm95> tagezi: чаще да. Но если есть возможность включить внешний моник то включаю.
<tagezi> и водишь носом между 2 мониками?
<tagezi> не вариант
<tagezi> лучше тогда с одним
<UNIm95> tagezi: места мало.
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: 15.6" 4:3 дюймовый дисплей с разрешением Full HD (1920x1080)/HD (1366x768)/Wide View Angle пикселей LED Backlight,
<tagezi> https://www.asus.com/ru/Notebooks/N56VZ/specifications/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: да уже нашел ноут леново такой
<UNIm95> tagezi: ты новый ноут взял?
<artemz> леново сейчас скатилось окончательно, пихают вирусы в свои ноуты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> невиноватые они, им приказали )
<artemz> кто приказал то. почему другим не приказали
<tagezi> UNIm95: не, ноут жены старый поченили, он помощнее чем мой, и я вот сижу его приспосабливаю
<UNIm95> И ThinkPad убили.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> других не поймали еще )
<UNIm95> tagezi: там или асус налюбливает или intel. По спекам асус максимум можно 8гб вставить. По интелу 32
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это для каких вещей в ноут 32 гига памяти? ты еще попробуй so-dimm на 16 гигов найти
<tagezi> UNIm95: что такое мпеки? ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: спеки*
<tagezi> памяти у меня 8 сейчас.. впринципе под мои задачи вроде хватает
<UNIm95> Спецификации
<tagezi> ну, на ноут 32 впринципе не особо нужно.. я на этом даже видео делал... компилить мне хватает за глаза и за уши
<tagezi> правда я ещё гпу не юзал..
<tagezi> сегодня скомпилировалось вообще за 10 минут )))) правда там была не полная компиляция, а только пару патчей
<andrex> эх а либра 5 у мну под амд замаскина, нехочца ее пробовать)
<tagezi> чото у меня какие-то лаги в консоли идут
<tagezi> да и не только в консоли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: чего сделана?
<andrex> кто?
<andrex> а замаскирована
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это как?
<andrex> ~amd64
<andrex> это когда проблемы в данной архитектуре
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ааа
<andrex> **9999 так вроде жесткая маска
<andrex> ваще кривой пакет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *105#
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<andrex> *#*#4636#*#*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нагуглил или наизусть
<andrex> наизусть
<andrex> сервисное меню android
<JohnDoe_71Rus> часто лазиешь
<andrex> иногда приходится жестко втыкать лте ибо сигнал хреновый
<andrex> на работе бункер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> слышал что если планшет и без симки что тыкать надо в калькуляторе
<andrex> ну почти планшет)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лопатофон
<andrex> n5
<andrex> нехруст 5
<andrex> ))
<andrex> 32гб
<andrex> ну 5 дюймов это еще норм
<andrex> а вот больше это уже жесть
<tagezi> почему глобальное сообщество не умеет думать своей бошкой?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что считает что думать будет "глобальный разум"
<tagezi> глобальный разум состояит из индивидуальных, и если каждый индивид не хочет думать, то глобальный тоже.. всё приходиться разжовывать, вообще всё..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при скоплении каждый индивид начинает надеяца на вовокупность остальных
<SashaKrot> Доброго времени суток! Господа и дамы, заранее прошу прощения если задам глупый вопрос, я полный ноль в линукс системах и убунту в частности. Купил БУ Хромбук с установленным Убунту))) В процессе пользования возникла необходимость 
<SashaKrot> й задачей, в связи с чем прошу помощи.
<andrex> необходимость
<andrex> й задачей, в связи с чем прошу помощи.
<andrex> !255 > SashaKrot
<ubuntuhelp> SashaKrot, please see my private message
<SashaKrot> Доброго времени суток! Господа и дамы, заранее прошу прощения если задам глупый вопрос, я полный ноль в линукс системах и убунту в частности. Купил БУ Хромбук с установленным Убунту)))
<SashaKrot> В процессе пользования возникла необходимость форсировано перевести курсор в software режим для корректной работы одной программы. Для меня это оказалось невыполнимой задачей, в связи с чем прошу помощи
<SergeyIT> SashaKrot, это? https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/VGA-softcursor.txt
<SashaKrot> нет, я чуть продвинулся в решении,нужно xorg.conf изменить добавить строчку Option "HWCursor" "off", использую команду X :2 - configure которая создает xorg.conf.new
<SashaKrot> но этот файл рид онли, все тупик, не знаю как снять это свойство
<andrex> sudo
<andrex> тебе не нужно создавать еще один файл тот скопируй куданить а в исходнй в секции device добавь ту строку
<SashaKrot> исходного файла нет, насколько я понял xorg.conf не существует пока X запущен, а его выключать это уже совсем для меня непосильная задаяа
<SashaKrot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2155140
<SashaKrot> вот аналогичный вопрос без ответа
<andrex> данунафиг?
<andrex> andrex@tux ~ $ ls /etc/X11/
<andrex> chooser.sh  Sessions  startDM.sh  xinit  xorg.conf  xorg.conf.d
<SashaKrot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1618251 вот еще подтвержение нету файла конфига
<andrex> хм в бунте его реально нет(
<SashaKrot> find xorg.conf тоже не дает результат
<andrex> sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<andrex> sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<andrex> !x
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<andrex> !xorg
<andrex> либо перенеси xorg.cnf.new туда как xorg.conf
<andrex> *.conf
<SashaKrot> вот я и хочу его перенести но он рид онли и не получается в него прописать новый параметр, извини я понимаю что это очень нубский вопрос
<andrex> sudo
<andrex> sudo mv /бла/бла /кудато/както
<andrex> !faq > SashaKrot
<ubuntuhelp> SashaKrot, please see my private message
<SashaKrot> я его редактирую через графический интерфейс и при поптыке сохранения он не сохраняется
<andrex> gksu gedit /юлах
<andrex> б
<SashaKrot> ок
<tagezi> зачем через графический интерфейс если есть Vi?
<andrex> он ваще новичек
<andrex> новичек новичков)
<andrex> tagezi: вот прикинь да, ты линь первый раз увидел а тебе vi говорят)
<tagezi> ну, у меня иксы вообще не запускались, в первый раз, и  ничего, я справлся )
<tagezi> andrex: оно именно так и было ))
<tagezi> это была такая магия
<andrex> ну нифига первый раз я ставить на фат пытался
<andrex> покнижке от редхатовца какогото))
<andrex> мне тогда лет 12 бало
<tagezi> ну, мне было не 12, но эээ то было начало 2000
<andrex> вот и я о томже совсем детство провалил со своими линухами я)
<SashaKrot> господа, еще раз извините за нубский вопрос. я более 10 лет только смотрел фильмы, серфил, и играл в windows
<andrex> инета небыло нифига небыло сидиш как дурак чет понять ытаешсо по хтмлке с какогото диска
<SashaKrot> жо этого все таки как-то пытался разбираться с windows поэтому базовые знания имею, просто слишком много времени прошло и голова сейчас другим забита. А убунту для меня совсем новый мир
<andrex> ты читай там по факу основы хотябы)
<andrex> тут какбы не виндовс ваще
<SashaKrot> у меня три месяца назад переезд в другую страну произошел, и просто не хватает времени разобраться что к чему и выучить базу linux
<andrex> да и в винде щас без админ прав блокнотег запустиш и фиг че сохраниш в системных папках
<andrex> да там чуть чуть
<tagezi> страниц 200
<andrex> не меньше
<tagezi> , потом проще становиться )
<SashaKrot> ну как сказать в 95 и 98 windows в детстве много раз эксперименты заканчивались поездкой к мастеру
<tagezi> 95 винду можно было вообще тупо в архивчик засунуть, и если что распаковывать от туда, странно что тебе мастер об этом не рассказал
<andrex> короче читаеш, про права про разрешения консольные комманды хотябы потом делаеш бекапы файлов кторые будеш колупать потом бекапы бекапов и потом колупаеш)
<SergeyIT> учиться надо на своих ощибках
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты слова местами попутал
<tagezi> на своих ошиюках учиться надо
<andrex> лучше на чужих сразу
<andrex> выкинул комп и спокоин)
<SashaKrot> мастеру из московской компании формоза было видимо выгодно не рассказывать))) а брать деньги за переустановку
<SergeyIT> зануды
<SashaKrot> спасибо всем, мир вам, у нас уже ночь, спокойной ночи
<andrex> он че в китаяшке ии япошке или америкашке?
<andrex> или в иркутске)
<SashaKrot> ЮВА
<SergeyIT> сочувствую (
<SashaKrot> ничего))) через месяцев 7 в аргентину
<andrex> SergeyIT: а че там страшно так?
<SashaKrot> вообще да))
<SergeyIT> не знаю, но жару не люблю
<andrex> аналогично
<SashaKrot> facebook.com/alexanderabrahamnd пишите расскажу
<SergeyIT> незареган
<dmitryrw> привет всем
<andrex> дарофф
<dmitryrw> подкажите плз по установке ubuntu на UEFI. Если ставить инсталлятором и диск не разбивать вручную, а дать автоматическую установку, то всё хорошо
<dmitryrw> если создаю разделы вручную, то после установки и перезагрузки вываливаюсь в grub
<dmitryrw> раздел EFI создаю, диск мечу как gpt
<dmitryrw> загрузчик ставил как в sda, так и в sda1
<dmitryrw> и нифига
<andrex> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%BF%D0%BE_ubuntu_desktop_14_04/%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%BD%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B8_%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B8_%D0%BD%D0%B0_%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8B_%D1%81_uefi
<andrex> могут файлы еще в разделе fat создаваться не верными но я не помню их названия правельные
<dmitryrw> по этой доке делал, тоже никак. Перечитаю еще раз
<andrex> и да раздел ефи нада бут флаг прилепить
<dmitryrw> сейчас всё снова проделаю
<dmitryrw> boot флаг можно прилепить из инсталлятора? или это через gparted только?
<andrex> инсталятором
<andrex> там прям есть агрузочный раздел EFI
<andrex> yt afn f загрузочный раздел EFI или както так
<andrex> не fat
<dmitryrw> да, есть
<dmitryrw> добавлял его  начало диска
<andrex> и ему точку мантирования в /boot/нада или /boot/EFI
<andrex> не помню
<dmitryrw> UUID=D03A-F95B  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<dmitryrw> такая запись в fstab есть
<andrex> стоп а в груб в груб или команндная строка его?
<dmitryrw> командная сторка
<andrex> погугли еще про названия файлов в разделе efi
<andrex> они неверно создаются иногда и оно не грузит
<andrex> причем еще не в том месте)
<dmitryrw> ок, спасибо.
<dmitryrw> сейчас установлена убунта с автоинсталлятором. Перед сносом имеет смысл сохранить содержимое EFI раздела или нафиг?
<dmitryrw> ну то есть чтоб переписать помле переустановки
<dmitryrw> ls /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/
<dmitryrw> grub.cfg  grubx64.efi  MokManager.efi  shimx64.efi
<dmitryrw> сейас так
<dmitryrw> и при установке куда указать "Устройство для установки системного загрузчика"? В одних доках встречается sda, в других sda1 (EFI раздел)
<andrex> должны быть в boot/bootx64.efi
<andrex> cp ubuntu/grubx64.efi boot/bootx64.efi
<dmitryrw> так это я сейчас показал с работающей системы
<dmitryrw> оно и так работает
<dmitryrw> в /boot нет ни одного файла *.efi
<andrex> не /boot
<andrex> а efi/boot/ блах
<dmitryrw> ls /boot/efi/
<dmitryrw> EFI
<dmitryrw> нет там boot. На рабочей системе
<andrex> ну странно тогды
<andrex> у меня отказывлось грузится пока не перенес
<dmitryrw>  куда указать "Устройство для установки системного загрузчика"? В одних доках встречается sda, в других sda1 (EFI раздел)
<andrex> тут какроче еще модет и от матери и от версии ефи и фз отчего еще зависить)
<dmitryrw> во блин. Ладно, буду тыкать
<dmitryrw> всяко
<andrex> дак просто в сда по идее
<andrex> хоть на виртуалку ставить пробуй) уефи этот...
<dmitryrw> Да не, у меня два ноута под рукой.
<dmitryrw> тот, с уефи, для опытов
<ugly6666> Есть нормальные инструкции по установке ffmpeg на убунту, ребят?
<ugly6666> ау
<artus> вечер
<andrex> ночер
<artus> горный ссхманагероклиент окромя пути и китти есть мысли?
<artus> andrex, ку дрюшка
<artus> *д
<andrex> чет видал но уже забыл там даже рашен кодировка норм была и еще какието фичи winscp или чет тип того хотяя я не уверен давно было не долго и винду я снес совсем
<andrex> а оно тоже на пути
<andrex> походу нифиа нет)
<andrex> artus: куда свой мега дебиан дел?
<artus> эт ты про китти , да хочетцо че нить с табами и сейвами сесий, и прям чтоб вообще было прикольно
<andrex> нну там есть
<artus> andrex, в смысле? ))) у мну на ноте бубунта живеть 14 какая то там , на гноме )
<andrex> :D
<artus> но ноут ща брать лень а паработать чуток надо переодически
<andrex> было чет еще с табами
<andrex> но там походу шелл mingw
<andrex> склероз такой склероз
<andrex> попробуй вобщем winscp
<artus> эть файло по ссх гонять, нето это
<andrex> не там шелл есть
<andrex> нада вспомнить тулзу
<andrex> я тож искал и чет нарыл правда платное
<artus> слышшш, я панимаю что и упчом при желании можно заколотить гвоздь ...
<andrex> :D
<andrex> не хрен я походу вспомню уже, забил нафиг на виндософт, серавно какито косяки да есть
<artus> andrex,  во, ща затестею http://anyconnect.net/
<andrex> artus: а я чет на генту свалил)
<artus> ваще на старости лет упоролся :D
<andrex> угу
<andrex> причем странно пока все норм) никаких затыков не встречал) а тут то дрова на видео у когото то еще чет
<tagezi> где все наши сказочники?
<tagezi> помошь нужна со сказками
<andrex> гримм
<andrex> в оригинале?
<tagezi> незнаю какая у них там фалия, но сказки они классные рассказывают
<tagezi> нет, мне нужно объяснить как работает геррит, и с какого хрена он так криво принимает патчи
<tagezi> потому что английское сообщество, что-то вообще пургу несёт
<andrex> это наверное к разрабам эного
<andrex> с ломом на перевес
<tagezi> да они не понимаю помоему, что человек может послать 2 патча с изменением в одном файле, ну как и требует культура патчей в гит.. когда ты делишь комиты на логически законченые части
<tagezi> герит при этом начинает выкобениваться
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<SmOkE_RU> Подскажите. Поднял nginx, пытаюсь зайти в браузере, а не заходит. соединение отклонено. Смотрю нетстат, порт даже не слушается веб сервером.
<andrex> поднял всмысле поставил пакет?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вечера
<andrex> с ним так не прокатит его колупать наа
<SmOkE_RU> Поставил да, пакет. Конфиг настроил, сайт вписал.
<andrex> а перезапустил?
<SmOkE_RU> Конечно
<andrex> кидай конфиг на пасту
<andrex> должно быть чето аля типа того http://pastebin.calculate-linux.ru/ru/show/11292
<SmOkE_RU> nginx.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/12604978/
<SmOkE_RU> конфиг сайта http://paste.ubuntu.com/12604983/
<SmOkE_RU> Но до него даже не доходит т.к. порт не слушается, как я понял
<SmOkE_RU> netstat http://paste.ubuntu.com/12604987/
<andrex> listen 127.0.0.1;
<SmOkE_RU> "listen" directive is not allowed here in /etc/nginx/nginx.conf:15
<SmOkE_RU> В общем не помогло это, в 2х местах ставил.
<andrex> server { listen блах; server_name etc блах это туда откуда инклуд
<SmOkE_RU> Не помогло
<SmOkE_RU> curl 127.0.0.1
<SmOkE_RU> curl: (7) Failed to connect to 127.0.0.1 port 80: В соединении отказано
<SmOkE_RU> Вот это меня настораживает.
<SmOkE_RU> В чем может быть дело
<andrex> за
<andrex> of
<andrex> ппц я туплю )
<SmOkE_RU> Я тоже туплю, но в чем дело не пойму.
<SmOkE_RU> Это кстати на дебиане все происходит. Не на убунте
<andrex> а при рестарте сервиса че пишет?
<andrex> у тебя конфиг какойто скудный)
<SmOkE_RU> sudo /etc/init.d/nginx restart
<SmOkE_RU> [ ok ] Restarting nginx (via systemctl): nginx.service.
<SmOkE_RU> на продакшене с таким конфигом все работает
<andrex> я немогу допереть чего не хватает и это точно не listen 127001
<andrex> короче
<andrex> вываливай на пасту sudo netstat -tulpn | grep 80 sudo iptables -t nat -nvL ifconfig sudo iptables -L
<SmOkE_RU> sudo netstat -tulpn | grep 80 - ничего не выдал
<SmOkE_RU> В иптаблесе НАТ никаких записей
<SmOkE_RU> ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/12605170/
<SmOkE_RU> sudo iptables -L никаких записей нет
<andrex> все я сдаюсь
<SmOkE_RU> :(
<andrex> гугли по ошибке при коннекте на порт и ищи проблему
<andrex> больше посоветовать нифига не могу)
<andrex> если ничто не висит и никто не лочит порт то черт его знает че там еще
<andrex> SmOkE_RU: а логи нгинкса смотрел ваще?
<SmOkE_RU> Смотрел, там пусто
<SmOkE_RU> Я кажись понял
<SmOkE_RU> В чем проблема
<SmOkE_RU> Вот лошара то я =)
<SmOkE_RU> include /etc/nginx/conf.d/*.conf
<SmOkE_RU> А конфиг то у меня не конф.
<SmOkE_RU> Он его тупо не видит
<SmOkE_RU> Сейчас проверю.
<SmOkE_RU> Ес.
<SmOkE_RU> Всем спасибо за внимание :)
<SmOkE_RU> Ошибка конечно глупая была.
<andrex> :D
 * andrex натянул галаза на жопу SmOkE_RU
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<Sergey_IT> не поможет
<andrex> взбаламутил мну в 4 ре утра
<Sergey_IT> тебе приснилось... ужасик
<andrex> воть сережа молодец)
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<SmOkE_RU> andrex, прости))
<andrex> SmOkE_RU: бывает
<tagezi> SmOkE_RU: бог простит, а он мстить будет ))
<SmOkE_RU> )))
<andrex> я даже не знаю чем ему мстить
<andrex> все работает
 * andrex пошел за палкой
<SmOkE_RU> Не надо, я хороший =)
<tagezi> я нашёл для себя класную обоину ))
<tagezi> http://help.ubuntu.ru/_media/wiki/vim/vim.png?cache=
<tagezi> =))))
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-29
<myordo> всем приветы,подскажите пож,есть приложение кот надо запустить,обычно я это делаю так cd /home/jeka/one/one -> enter -> ./Accounting.... -enter
<myordo> скажите в крон таб надо прописывать полный путь? и как оно там должно выглядеть? 1 вариант) @reboot ./AccountingServerEmulator 2) @reboot /home/jeka/one/one/./AccountingServerEmulator оч нужно
<svetlana> myordo, попробуй второй вариант. А то первый, наверное, будет его в "текущей" (домашней?) директории пользователя искать.
<myordo> ну мне тоже так показалось про дом дир
<myordo> во 2 варианте перед указанием пути надо cd писать?
<svetlana> Зависит от того, важна ли скрипту текущая директория.
<myordo> например @reboot cd /home/jeka/one/one/./AccountingServerEmulator
<svetlana> Если важна, то я бы скорее пользовалась первым вариантом с добавленным перед ним кусочком с cd.
<svetlana> Нет.
<svetlana> cd берёт параметр — директорию. Если ему дать файл, он просто не сделает вообще ничего.
<myordo> lf df;yj cyfxfkf pfgecnbnm 'njn ghjwtcc
<myordo> да важно сначала именно этот скрипт запустить первым
<myordo> а потом уже второй
<myordo> т.е. лучше использовать: cd ./AccountingServerEmulator
<myordo> верно?
<myordo> я чот завпутался
<svetlana> По-моему, тоже.
<svetlana> Ему надо объяснить, что ты хочешь. Сначала надо понять, важна ли скрипту текущая директория. От этого зависит выбор решения.
<myordo> ну вообще - голосовой сервер. для его корректной работы сначала надо запустить эмулятор а затем другой скрипт с расширением .sh
<myordo> вот как мне сделать лучше это с кроном? как лучше путь прописать
<myordo> и объяснитье му
<myordo> ему*
<svetlana> Тогда могу предложить третий вариант.
<myordo> т.е?
<myordo> можно подробнее? да и еще....как после рестарта серва посмотреть запущен процесс AccountingServerEmulator или нет?
<svetlana> Напиши, что ты хочешь, в скрипт с расширением .sh: например, в /home/jeka/startMyEmulator.sh. Там пропиши все три шага (заход в директорию, запуск эмулятора, запуск другого скрипта с расширением .sh). Убедись, что /home/jeka/startMyEmulator.sh работает правильно, когда запущен в
<svetlana> ручную. Потом пропиши его в крон.
<myordo> боюсь что мой уровень знаний не позволит это реализовать
<svetlana> А ты попробуй. Если это не сделать через irc, то я опасаюсь, что остаётся только вариант "найти друга, который может сделать это прямо на месте".
<svetlana> Или "найти добровольца в Интернете, который может сделать это за тебя с самого начала", но тогда ты ничего не поймёшь.
<myordo> ащ погуглю примеры как люди пишут и упаковывают
<myordo> Свет....
<jqueryjs> Всем привет. Есть кто?
<svetlana> Есть живые.
<svetlana> Привет.
<jqueryjs> помочь сможешь?
<svetlana> Смотря с чем. Я не всё знаю.
<jqueryjs> установил kubuntu-desktop и теперь при загрузке основного экрана, lightdm только чёрный экран!
<jqueryjs> как можно восстановить lightdm к стандартному облику
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jqueryjs: после ввода пароля черный экран?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Да. Обоина хорошая. Но ШГ. http://help.ubuntu.ru/_media/wiki/vim/vim.png?cache=
<tagezi> утра всем
<myordo> вечер уже,какое утро)
<jqueryjs> да вот нет, как раз на вводе пароля, ввожу пароль и unity нормально запускается
<tagezi> jqueryjs: тыже кубунту поставил, какая юнити?
<jqueryjs> я поставил пакет kubuntu-desktop!
<jqueryjs> на стд. убунту!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://habrastorage.org/files/fac/195/910/fac1959100144239902ba59995832176.jpg в след за новостями
<myordo> смешно )
<Bacek> доброе утро :)
<tagezi> re
<_d4vid> re
<artemz> слава линуксу, отцу его торвальдсу и пророку штульману! в тяжкие времена не оставил ты нас без работы и не свёл с ума, но и зарплату во славу тебе мне повысили, свят свят свят! аминь.
<SergeyIT> сплюнь...
<tagezi> он что у стоматолога что ли?
<SergeyIT> ... 3 раза через плечо - (можно на стоматолога)
<artemz> я ходил к стоматологу, сказали лечить нечего
<SergeyIT> а это точно стоматолог был?
<artemz> да. потому что она меня потом отправила на "чистку и фторирования", которые мне не нужны по сути, зато взяли 3.5к рублей
<andrex> привет флудяндры)
<artemz> привет
<andrex> откуда вы все ползете то
<tagezi> кто ползёт, вроде народу не много на канале
<andrex> 46
<andrex> ну 3 бота
<andrex> 4
<andrex> если с кансервой
<tagezi> эм.. а кто тут ещё бот?
<tagezi> artus, skai|offline?
<andrex> lector: ubuntuhelp ubuntulog
<andrex> первый на подстраховке бунтыхелпа
<tagezi> а ubuntulog?
<andrex> а то бедняжка развалится скоро
<andrex> логи
<andrex> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<tagezi> чорт, как всё запущено то.. чо одного бота нельзя было сделать для всего?
<andrex> которые там
<andrex> а дык там логи ощие по всем каналам не тока нашим
<tagezi> панятненько
<tagezi> andrex: ну вот, побежали, а ты волновался ))
<andrex> в обморок упал просто
* andrex changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущие версии: 14.04 LTS, 15.04 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<andrex> tagezi: так?
<andrex> тагезя пытаетсо сообразить что там так)
<SergeyIT> не мешай ему )
<tagezi> andrex: ну да
<andrex> ну ок
<andrex> не ври
<andrex> в вакуме не удобно разговаривать
<tagezi> воздуха не хватает? )
<tagezi> та кты просто чревовещанием не владеешь )))
<andrex> ну и его тоже
<andrex> я про космический вакум
<andrex> там вроде все есть но и ничего нет
<andrex> и прохладно чет
<tagezi> andrex: с чего это там все есть? )
<andrex> а так задумано
<andrex> там куча газов пыли итд всяких элементов
<andrex> и кислород там тое есть
<tagezi> и огурцы и помидоры и копченые окорочка )
<andrex> тока в маштабах этой фиговины его там можно сказать и нет
<tagezi> да, особено нормально прокопченых окорочков )
<andrex> угу и пельмеш
<andrex> tagezi: пошли на солнце шашлык жарить)
<tagezi> угу.. нужно будет налепить, а тут как в вакуме с пельменями )
<andrex> угльик
<andrex> хотяя там и угля не останется помоему)
<tagezi> долго лететь
<andrex> со скоростью светы 8 минут
<tagezi> нифига света разогнолась )
<andrex> угу она такая)
<tagezi> так, наверное нужно пожрать
<andrex> во и мне принеси)
<tagezi> это к свете, она минут за 20, наверное, дочапает )
<tagezi> а я максимум 5 км в час хожу
<andrex> быстрее или я гдет там возле плутона)
<tagezi> что такое мягкий таб? )
<andrex> ну когда на него кот наклал
<tagezi> andrex: set softtabstop=4
<tagezi> 4 раза? ))
<andrex> угу мягкий стоб табуляции какойто
<andrex> п
<tagezi> никогда не встречал термина мягкая табуляция
<UNIm95> Черт Гномеры реально гномосеки!
<UNIm95> в их gnom-disk-utility/palimpsest есть возможность создать  RAID из интерфейса
<UNIm95> отгадайте что они сделали?
<UNIm95> Убрали ее нафиг!
<andrex> молодцы
<tagezi> UNIm95: а зачем создавать райд на телефоне?
<UNIm95> tagezi: гномы совсем ушли от десктопа? + ты видел какие требования к смартфону для того что бы на нем гном не лагал?
<tagezi> UNIm95: да, ушли.. нет не видел
<tagezi> если честно, я вообще скатываюсь в голую консоль, и как не удивительно, ловлю от этого только кайф... настолько удобно, быстро и ресурсоёмко
<tagezi> так что мне как-то побоку чо эти все хмыри делают в гуях
<UNIm95> эти хмыри называются юзеры.
<tagezi> UNIm95: я имею ввиду команды разработчиков
<tagezi> гномодевов, кдедевов, юнитидевов
<tagezi> человек сделал досс герриту ЛО ненарочно
<tagezi> пытался вычитать все ошибки в комментариях, и всё что наисправлял послал как положено разложеным по полочкам... 50+ комитов ~за минуту ))
<andrex> классно)
<andrex> они офигели да?
<tagezi> сейчас расказывает на канале девов что он не баран, и только хотел всё раставить по местам ))))
<tagezi> да ваще..
<tagezi> я тоже офигел от такого флуда..
<tagezi> имже ещё ко всему прочему это на почты высылается и на канал бот выкладывет сообщение )))
<tagezi> каждый патч отдельным сообщением
<tagezi> :DDDDD
<andrex> не всетаки он баран
<tagezi> [20:47:57] <logerritbot> Andrea Gelmini proposed a change to core: Fix typos  https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/18970
<tagezi> исправил опечатки так 50+ раз :DDD
<tagezi> нехрен опечатываться, ясно ))
<andrex> 61
<tagezi> интересно, там только опечатки, или он вложил что-нибудь
<andrex> ну вот пересматривай все это
<andrex> вдруг там багдор
<tagezi> ну, да ))
<tagezi> вообще, можно всё тупо загрузить в вестку и и сделать диф, чтобы было удобнее
<andrex> ваще можно тупо забить пусть сами колупаются теперь
<tagezi> ну они и будут колупаться, я то туда не подезу.. мне свой патч нужно править
<tagezi> но вопрос сожно задать ))
<tagezi> ггг.. девы перестали говорить о скучном с++ ))) обсудают могут ли прользователи соучайно посылая по 2 патча создать такуюже волну ))
<andrex> воо
<andrex> мозг вкл
<tagezi> вообще, если серьёзно, то чел сделал охрененую работу.. коментарии никто никогда не праит, они висят как гробы на ветвях
<tagezi> только мешают, а тут он взял и подчистил всё не нужное, привёл всё впорядок
<andrex> тока рукожепие ему лечить нада
<andrex> а че все однрй правкой не зя было?
<tagezi> ну да.. могбы и одним пачем всё выкатить
<tagezi> ну, или хотя бы потихоньку.. там просто мог быть мигре конфликт, и в мелком коммете проще его решить, чем если 100500 файлов в одном.. пока решаешь, ещё могут накидать
<tagezi> так что это было логично, сделать отдельными кусками... просто как-то уж савсем
<tagezi> но ржачно )
<andrex> короче нада просто задержку выставить)
<andrex> чтоб не ддосилось)
<tagezi> тогда геррит будет тупить
<tagezi> он будет отправлять каждый коммет по новой пока не оправит все..
<tagezi> Leagnus: тык
<tagezi> Leagnus: просыпайся давай ))
<Leagnus> угу, я ту в стар-конфлихт режуся...
<tagezi> Leagnus: давай забрасывай свои игрульки
<tagezi> флосов блин
<tagezi> Leagnus: ты vim ковырял?
<Sergey_IT> ed лучше - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: прикалист ))
<tagezi> мне не редактировать, а писать с нуля
<tagezi> и нужен механихм чтобы можно было в 3-4 нажатия клавишей вставить кусок текства с рамдомной частью
<Sergey_IT> редактор? У меня есть сорсы на асме
<tagezi> ed, sed не самое лучшее решение для этого.. а вот vim позволяет сделать очень интересные вещи
<Sergey_IT> механизм в чем?
<tagezi> Leagnus: сяп, гляну.. вики я не очень люблю, потому что за ними ник-то никогда не приглядывает, в итоге организация там на уровне плинтуса, и никогда ничего не найти
<tagezi> у vim не плохой faq, но там тоже только по вершкам
<tagezi> andrex: куда переместил гайд по виму в генте, признавайся >:(
<Sergey_IT> так может у какого редактора есть нужный плагин
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да есть.. например есть у LibreOffice writer.  я им попользовался.. спасибо, ненужно
<tagezi> в одном паче по 4-5 ошибкой, совершенно глупейших, и которых чисто взглядом хрен выловишь
<Sergey_IT> не понял, чего надо  то
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/c/18888/
<tagezi> вот такое писать быстро и без идиотских ошибок
<Sergey_IT> вставлять текст из файла, не?
<tagezi> ну можно конечно текст из фала вставлять.. но алиасы очень короткие не сделать, да и рандом для id замучаешься делать
<tagezi> особенно с ed ))
<Leagnus> ну, как по мне, так Scite лучше: разработки бы scite-ru команды в него перенести - и зашибись
<Sergey_IT> scite давно не использовал
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-30
<svetlana> tagezi: re «вики я не очень люблю, потому что за ними ник-то никогда не приглядывает, в итоге организация там на уровне плинтуса,» — а за чем (за какими ресурсами) приглядывают?
<fshp> svetlana: вики арча - пример великолепной вики. Гентушная вики была всю жизнь убогой, в последние пару лет тоже стала на уровне.
<fshp> А вот убунтушная до сих пор - уг.
<svetlana> уг?
<fshp> Плохая вообщем
<fshp> Зачастую устаревшая на 5 релизов
<fshp> Так что вики бывают разные.
<svetlana> Это потому, что пользователям по умолчанию на системе не ставится (на видном месте) нормальная программа для просмотра удобной документации с кнопочкой запросить или предложить правку.
<svetlana> И вообще потому, что я ленивая.
<svetlana> Я до сих пор не нашла ни одной удобной программы (и не освоила её) для просмотра документации. Лажу руками в /usr/share/doc/$packagename или что-то такое иногда. Если бы освоила, то, наверное, написала и перевела бы кучу документации и загнала в него.
<fshp> для документации есть man. Вики нужна для решения недокументированых проблем.
<fshp> Ну и универсальную программульку для /usr/share/doc/ невозможно написать, т.к. нет единого стандарта документации.
<svetlana> Это плохо.
<andrex> утра
<svetlana> доброе утро
<tagezi> уьра всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: утра http://paste.ubuntu.com/12622592/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в перезагрузку уходит
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: и зачем ты так сделал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в смысле?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> киткат хочу )
<tagezi> ты его уже больше года собираешь )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну и что
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: тыкни в andrex, он у нас гентушник, знает как нестандартные модули прикручивать )
<tagezi> svetlana: если за вики не следить, то страници ы ней находятся в хвосе, и в итоге нифига не найти
<svetlana> Так это вики-формат виноват или хозяева вики? :)
<andrex> /alis list #*android* или както так)
<tagezi> svetlana: хозяева конечно )) вики формат - это просто формат, он не лучше и не хуже других
<tagezi> andrex: да он по английски не бумбум
<andrex> tagezi: по рукам хозяев
<andrex> я тоже)
<tagezi> а чо тогда советуешь? ))
<andrex> гуглотранслята
<tagezi> andrex: эээ... ты вообще им пользовался? он ни русского, ни английского не знает.. переводит как попало
<andrex> ну я фз пусть попросит когонить)
<andrex> не меня)
<tagezi> не, весь ЛО переведён гуглотранслейтом, потому что ребята английского не знают, но иногда это вообще просто жесть, а не перевод
<andrex> да я видел как он переводит приходится поправлять, а то дайте хлеба тормазуха ручка шкафа я гулять)
<tagezi> у меня вчера правку приняли.. йяхо :))) теперь убдет одна красивая статья в хелпе :D
<andrex> утютю
<tagezi> не утютю, а огого :)
<andrex> а че тя не запилят в libreoffice/dev/тагезя) или как они там ся называют
<tagezi> andrex: потому что это документация
<tagezi> я буду в разделе libreoffice/никому ненужныебездельники/
<andrex> libreoffice/wiki-doc/тагезя
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> andrex: в вики меня уже запилили.. я в прошлом году в 10 лучших правщиков вошёл
<andrex> libreoffice/idlers/тагезя
<andrex> все нада записать)
<tagezi> блин, с лицензией нифига не понятно.. если вы копируете что-нибудь.. заголовки в xml файлах всегда одинаковые, естественно я их копирую
<andrex> а зачем тебе лицензия?
<andrex> забей
<tagezi> ну, положено её в начало файла ставить
<andrex> ну копипасти и не читай
<tagezi> не юблю я апачу
<andrex> +1
<andrex> я ваще открытие сделал) оказывается у hp есть русская версия сайта
<andrex> тока кривая Настройка принтера для работы в беспроводной сетÐ
<tagezi> он не просто кривая, она кривее чем хелп в ЛО
<tagezi> вообще эти дизайнеры и как их там, которые за юзабельность отвечают, думаю явно не головой..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: слинял
<andrex> :D
<andrex> на аглицкий топай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а толку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> был я там
<andrex> буш по русски говорить а они по аглицки)
<tagezi> andrex: вот видишь, был он там, ничего не понял и вернулся )
<andrex> ну я тут непомогатор)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> непомню, есть ли android-dev а на простом аглицком народ тупо девайсами хвастается
<andrex> наверно лучше сразу в гуглю написать
<andrex> куданить там)
<tagezi> угу.. гул прям так и ответил ))
<tagezi> я в поддержку уже как год написал, на 2 языках.. они наверное ни одного из них не знают, могут только на китайском
<andrex> вроде есть dev чан
<andrex> и узнал я о том что оно есть из топика #google
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть канал на 400 молчащих душ. но не непонятна тема Тема 'Android application development
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это только писателей уголок
<andrex> бывает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, ответили. тока кодеры блин
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, кодеры понимаю лучше чем просто юзеры
<tagezi> мне тут один дизайнер пытался объяснить почему у меня ошибка.. так я его чуть не послал )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фиг они чего понимают. большинство даже в винде сидят
<tagezi> в винде это нормально, vim тоже, как не странно восновном видузатники юзают.. может потому на линухе одна школота ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а его портировали?
<tagezi> вообщето он вроде даже под андройд есть
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: Amiga, Linux, Mac OS X, Windows, OpenVMS, OS/2, Unix
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://geektimes.ru/post/262930/
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: тебеб такую, чтобы твой кубик собирала )))
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=43062
<tagezi> ктобы ещё стандарты читал ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: насмешник. а как твой проект движется )
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: какой из? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подвижная боевая платформа ))
<tagezi> ааа, да ни как.. чото я подзабил на него
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот вот
<Leagnus> интересно, историю не будут трогать?
<andrex> ты о чем вобще?
<tagezi> Leagnus: да, ты очем?
<Leagnus> > Уведомление от mquin (
<andrex> нет они тока базу чистят от лишнего
<tagezi> Leagnus: а история тут причем?
<andrex> да и вроде уже чистили
<andrex> Leagnus: подумаеш твоя ичинка забытая сто лет назад удалится)
<andrex> л
<andrex> tagezi: он чето натварил)
<andrex> и хочет чтоб историю потерли из прастранства и времени
<tagezi> Leagnus: если тебя это успокоит, то логи каналов храняться на внешних серверах и не имеют отношения к фриноду )))
<tagezi> так что всё что ты когда либо сказал, останеться на месте ))
<andrex> ну на внешних да на наших сносят иногда кусок
<Leagnus> ну я ж о чём, я иногда в истории ищу ответы на свои глупые вопросы
<andrex> а то они ростут по гигабайтам уже
<Leagnus> плохо что нормального поиска нет. И ПСы не ищут
<andrex> ну гугл поиск по сайту
<andrex> я иногда чет забываю то так и ищу, про то че осталось гдето сказано но забыто)
<andrex> главное вспомнить месагу хоть примерно)
<andrex> и ник
<andrex> 4.2.2 прилетело :p
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 4.2.2; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.3-rc3.
<tagezi> помоему vim это отделяная операционная система :)
<tagezi> можно сделать Vimbuntu :)
<andrex> ну ядро линя тож было создано на основе какойто терминальной фигни которую пилили пилили и оно вырасло)
<andrex> я не удивлюсь что кто то на ввим решит ось сделать
<tagezi> у меня пока только с одим проблемы возникли, как ставить рандомное число в vimэе
<tagezi> мне нужно в строку вставлять случайный ID, и вот мне реально влом писать рандомизатор, хочется просто забрать его
<andrex> http://ru.overcram.com/questions/3090070/%D0%98%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5-vim-%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F-%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F-%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%86-%D1%86%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B5-%D0%BD%D0%B0-%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5-%D1%81%D0%BB%D1%83%D1%87%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BD%D1%8B%D1%85-%D1%87%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%BB
<andrex> примеры не в картинках)
<tagezi> andrex: сяп.. а мне гугл какуюто посовую группу на эти запросы выдавал )))
<andrex> не любит тя гугл
<andrex> а мну на работу к ним звали
<andrex> тока я отмазался
<andrex> типо я незнать хорошо говорить по ваш языка и мне далеко идти пешком до ваш офис
<andrex> причем какимто макаром меня нарыли на ubuntu.com мое мыло и накатали мне
<tagezi> andrex: а чо ты не пошёл?
<andrex> ну нафиг
<tagezi> английский бы поднял бы за год
<tagezi> andrex: типа тебе платят в твоём .. эм.. байкадьском городе больше и отпуск больше и всё такое? ))
<andrex> хош мыло дам этой тетки ) скажи возмите мну я вам еомиты буду слать)
<andrex> даже телефоне есть гдето
<tagezi> после гугла, отработав там пару лет, ты мог топать вообще куда угодно, вот просто по настроению души
<tagezi> andrex: российской?
<andrex> а я даже не спрашивал сколько платят и кактам с отпусками) хотя знаю что у гугла подход к персоналу удачней большинства контор
<andrex> tagezi: неа
<andrex> англия помоему
<andrex> номер +4
<tagezi> Антарктида
<tagezi> =)))
<andrex> ага
<andrex> космос луна
<andrex> я тогда молод был и труслив)
<andrex> в начале 13 года было дело гдет)
<tagezi> ну, мне бессмысленно, я могу тут работать только с российскими конторами, потому что остальные требуют чтобы мой банк был из страны проживания
<tagezi> я даже рекламу не могу в говноблог повесить
<tagezi> вернее повесить то могу, но денег получать не буду
<andrex> +44
<andrex> код)
<tagezi> ну я понял что это не количество +1
<tagezi> =)))
<andrex> tagezi: иди в метро работай бомжом
<andrex> они могут заднь поднять больше чем мы за месяц
<tagezi> andrex: тут нет метро )))
<tagezi> в лаппенранте всего 17 тысяч
<UNIm95> Я в городке с населением в 300к людей. Из них 70к студенты
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну вот тут примерно тоже самое.. 17 к жителей, 60% студенты и приподаватели
<UNIm95> Черт. Винчестер из моего ноутбука медленней чем раид1 из двух старых винчестеров
<tagezi> ну, так и должно быть, не?
<tagezi> там же паралельное считывание идёт, запись также, считывание быстрее
<UNIm95> Я про чтение с моего винта на запись на раид. Причём винты старше моего ноутбучного на 4 года
<UNIm95> Запись не быстрее самого медленного
<tagezi> ну, так я тебе и говорю.. запись должна быть медленной, а считывание быстрее
<tagezi> у тебя на сичтывание скорости складываются
<tagezi> ну почти складываются ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: у меня чтение идет медленней чем запись
<tagezi> это странно.. может у тебя идут каки-то дополнительные обращения к диску?
<tagezi> например ты фильм от скуки с него смотришь :D
<tagezi> andrex: ты свою ссылку читал? :DDDD
<tagezi> Как мы можем продлить это тривиально, чтобы таким образом, я могу типа
<tagezi> *lol
<cl4r1ty7072> всем доброго вечера!)
<tagezi> re
<tagezi> cl4r1ty7072: ты рандомизатором для паролей создавал ник? )
<cl4r1ty7072> нее)сначала был просто cl4r1ty
<cl4r1ty7072> gjnjv 7072)
<tagezi> =))
<SmOkE_RU> кларити
<SmOkE_RU> Почему именно кларити ?
<cl4r1ty7072> оу
<cl4r1ty7072> чё вы до меня докопалися)
<SmOkE_RU> Просто интересно бро
<tagezi> SmOkE_RU: я думал тебе кошмар приснился )
<SmOkE_RU> tagezi, кстати, снился, все не буду рассказывать, но в конце на меня какой то большой кузнечик прыгнул и я проснулся =)))
<cl4r1ty7072> да я уж не помню,эт в коледже был придуман когда по сетке рубились)
<SmOkE_RU> cl4r1ty7072, ))
<tagezi> SmOkE_RU: ну у тебя и фантазии ))
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<tagezi> я когда сплю вижу только код
<SmOkE_RU> Неее
<SmOkE_RU> У меня такое не бывает))
<SmOkE_RU> Хотя, снился мне в прошлом месяце почтовый сервер
<SmOkE_RU> =))
<SmOkE_RU> Но, кода там не было
<cl4r1ty7072> :-D
<tagezi> SmOkE_RU: это потому что не ты его писал )))
<SmOkE_RU> Точно!))
<tagezi> блин, нужно в виме сообтветсвия русской раскладке прописать, а то забываю вечно
<tagezi> тыктыктык.. и нифига ))))
<SmOkE_RU> А я там пользуюсь всего несколькими клавишами
<SmOkE_RU> Мне хватает))
<tagezi> а я пытаюсь себе плагинчик запилить.. и на тестировании что-то висну, если паралельно в чате сижу
<SmOkE_RU> Что за плагинчик ?
<_d4vid> ky
<tagezi> вставлялку xml тегов
<tagezi> в формате xhp
<tagezi> _d4vid: ку
<SmOkE_RU> Подскажите, люди добрые, 192.168.0.0 это /24 или /16 ?
<SmOkE_RU> Че-то никак я с этим не подружусь
<tagezi> сдаёться мне он нас обидель хочет (с)
<SmOkE_RU> Ни в коем случае.
<SmOkE_RU> Сам просто не понимаю
<Sergey_IT> SmOkE_RU, http://habrahabr.ru/post/129664/
<Sergey_IT> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8
<Sergey_IT> где-то в нете была прога онлайн для вычисления маски
<SmOkE_RU> Sergey_IT, Спасибо
<Sergey_IT> SmOkE_RU, за что? Гуглу свечку поставь
<SmOkE_RU> Sergey_IT, Ты знаешь как правильно вопрос задать :_)
<Leagnus> ребят, митсума клава заедает: какая фирма щас подобная неубиваемая для стационаров?
<Leagnus> чё-то я на рынке митцум уже не вижу. Я по свей и бил даже, заливал немерянное количество раз, давил так, что мама не горюй.
<Sergey_IT> у меня неубиваемые, но их уже нет в продаже тоже (лет 10-12 работают)
<Sergey_IT> есть и 20
<Sergey_IT> глянул домашнюю - тоже митцума
<Leagnus> вот-вот, залипают модификаторы, хоть тальком их посыпай
<Sergey_IT> разбери, почисти
<Leagnus> уже, всё чисто, а залипает, зараза
<Sergey_IT> подпилить, значит
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-01
<andrex> утра
<tagezi> утра
<TheDemonium> хорошо тебе когда утра в 10 33
<TheDemonium> )
<tagezi> угу, а вечер а 5 утра
<TheDemonium> подскажите комрады
<tagezi> простол фиг да не вига, ща ещё час просыпаться буду перед тем как соображать начну
<tagezi> очепятки сами правте ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уважаемые. а есть ли у кого акк на хабре?
<TheDemonium> есть сервак почтовый на убунте стоит на виртуалке (перегонял его с физики на виртуалку в есх когда начал сыпаться рейд)
<TheDemonium> счас рейд починил
<TheDemonium> и вот думаю как бы его теперь вернуть на физику
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оставь в виртуалке
<TheDemonium> я бы с радостью оставил
<TheDemonium> но начальство считает что почта должна быть ан физике
<TheDemonium> хоть убейся
<TheDemonium> и даже то что она на виртуалке пашет быстрее
<TheDemonium> их не .. ну ты понял )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на физике должен быть esx все остальное в нем
<tagezi> а то что на виртуалке безопаснее? )
<TheDemonium> гадить они хотели на это
<TheDemonium> и то что у нас истема бекапа виртуалки бекапит
<TheDemonium> хотят почту на физике
<TheDemonium> вот вопрос
<TheDemonium> виртуалку я делал стенделон конвертором
<TheDemonium> от вмвари
<TheDemonium> он может из физики делать виртуалку (загрузчик только пришло поправить)
<TheDemonium> а вот обратно оно не хочет уметь (
<TheDemonium> пробовал грузить виртуалку с имиджа клонезиллы
<TheDemonium> чтоб сделать имидж
<TheDemonium> а потом развернуть его уже на физике
<TheDemonium> но что то клонезилла не горит желанием делать имидж
<TheDemonium> думаю попробовать способ с dd и ddrescue
<TheDemonium> у когонить есть положительный опыт в таком деле?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> был опыт с клонзилой, но физику бекапил. потом разворачивал
<tagezi> !enter > TheDemonium
<ubuntuhelp> TheDemonium, please see my private message
<TheDemonium> победил клонезилу. оно очень хотело почекать фс перед тем как делать имидж
<artemz> никто не хочет сисадмином поработать? в нижнем новгороде
<JohnDoe_71Rus> далековато. и квалификации скорей не хватит
<artemz> квалификации не требуется особо, пока что основные задачи - списания старых железок, покупка нам крутых ноутов с поддержкой линукса и помощь с переездом в новый офис
<artemz> вчера собеседовали на эту должность блондинку (sic!), но она оказалась крашеной
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> artemz: размер не подошёл?
<artemz> зп 50-60к. зазывал своего batya, который работает на телеграфе за 30к, но он сказал что ему лень вообще
<SmOkE_RU> норм зп))
<tagezi> лень ничего не делать?
<artemz> tagezi: ну да. плюс стеснительная какая-то, не сексуальная. ну и не знает того, о чём говорит что знает (html, javascript. я ради прикола спросил какие она html тэги знает - сказала что она просто сразу сайты делала, а тэги не изучала. хз что
<artemz> это значит)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: не знаю какого подчинения контора.а в бюджете что бы что то списать или купить столько бумажек надо. крышу снесет
<tagezi> artemz: это значит что она их в ворде делает ))))
<artemz> tagezi: ну что-то делать надо, плюс надо резюме подготовить, а у него нет резюме толком, да и вообще он через 2 месяца намерен свалить из рашки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это значит хорошо если в дримвейвере клепала, а не на юкозе каком нить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или вот http://ru.wix.com/
<tagezi> я помню как-то ко мне чел приходит, и говорит, мне нужно сайт сделать.. (я думаю опять хтмл, пхп) оказалось ему нужно просто 1 страничку в волде набрать и сохранить как хтмл
<tagezi> и нормально.. все это сайтм называют, и вебпрограммированием
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ты потом эту страничку в vim смотрел?
<artemz> ну нам не нужны сайты, нам нужен АДМИН. Я подумал ну фигли пусть учится типа, почитает ман по джуниперу и всё сможет. Дали ей на английском текст прочитать и перевести - она не знает что такое replicate и themself. Короче как она чему то
<artemz> научится если она на английском не может читать
<tagezi> artemz: а как переводчики из русских команд переводят?
<artemz> какие переводчики?
<tagezi> дерёшь книгу, контрл+А, конрл+С, открываешь гуглтранслейт, контрл+V и читаешь ))
<tagezi> artemz: из руских команд локализации
<tagezi> всё что в СПО локализовано
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: я тогда ещё даже не на линухе был, и про вим не знал ))
<tagezi> это сейчас я умный и красивы.. а тогда я был тупой и уродливый )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> заострили
<Gerard_TM> День добрый!
<artemz> Gerard_TM: привет
<Gerard_TM> Умы, подскажите пожалуйста, что может значить строчка http://pastebin.com/wvB35tAz
<Gerard_TM> Может я не на тот канал, ибо тут русские
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мемори не хватает
<Gerard_TM> В общем это OpenVZ контейнер на CentOS 6.6, юзаю как ВПН сервер
<tagezi> цент 6.6 ?
<tagezi> к нам приставы заглянули ))
<artemz> Gerard_TM: openvz контейнер нужно потюнить, докинуть памяти
<artemz> чем плох centos?
<artemz> (кроме яма)
<Gerard_TM> Я и не говорил что он плох.
<artemz> да это я tagezi
<tagezi> незнаю.. я его тискал, он как-то не попёр.. куча каких-то савсем тупых ледких ляпов и недумаше
<tagezi> недодумашей*
<artemz> да там стабильно всё как в северной корее
<Gerard_TM> а кто нибудь тискал Softether VPN
<tagezi> да, стабильность, да.. но ... гента и то более юзерфрендли чем цент
<Gerard_TM> мб дело в нём?
<Gerard_TM> <artemz> я на цент ушёл с убунту, из-за стабилити
<artemz> tagezi: а в чём там недружественность к пользователю? всё работает, всем всё платится
<maus__> подскажите пожалуйста: есть dd-wrt с openvpn клиентом нужно дать vpn ip машине в подсети. чтоб с удалённо по vpn попасть на неё по ip
<artemz> Gerard_TM: лол, мы в продакшене на правительственном уровне убунту используем, всё стабильно как вечная мерзлота
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а причем тут убунту
<maus__> если вопрос не по теме пните на другой ресурс, желательно русскоязычный
<Gerard_TM> Ну и замечательно, не надо войны, всё в порядке! :)
<Gerard_TM> Повторюсь, а кто нибудь тискал Softether VPN?
<tagezi> google.ru
<tagezi> да все слышат
<Gerard_TM> слышат и молчат :)
<tagezi> ну может никто не тискал
<tagezi> чо говорить то если не использовал
<artemz> я использовал длительное время и цент и убунту. убунта по стабильности схожа, но софт чуть более свежий, deb сам по себе лучше rpm'а и apt-get лучше яма. ещё более разумное рамещение папок конфигураций, но это уже придирки
<tagezi> artemz: помнь ты deb тут разносил :)
<tagezi> сливал его по полной )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> исправился старичок
<artemz> tagezi: было такое)
<Gerard_TM> Да дело не в deb и apt-get
<Gerard_TM> Мне по работе нужно было часто встречаться с rhel
<Gerard_TM> и собстренно было выбрано для себя как тест среда цент
<Gerard_TM> привык, далее уже дело привычки
<Gerard_TM> Есть ли тут владельцы сетевыз карт Broadcom или же те кто очень плотно работал с ними
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<SergeyIT> на форуме про эти карты есть
<tagezi> и вообще.. чо за привычка дурная.. ну а если работал, но вообще не соображаю в чем проблема, или не работал, но так много читал, что могу сдать теоретичекий курс на 5 и вообще мне это всё ночью снится
<SergeyIT> тагези, заразился?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да, меня тут компи на канаде ЛО-ру мучает глупыми поросами, не даёт с программистами поболтать, а тут ещё вопросы не очем.. вот я и ворсу )))
<tagezi> ворчу*
<tagezi> мне пока сложно быстро переключаться между языками
<Gerard_TM> Ок. По каким то неизвестным причинам, перестал грузиться OptionROM, то есть встроенная утилита, в биосе загрузка OptionROM включено, но статус у сетевой Not Loaded. В ос сетевая видится и работает.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ворсус kompi
<Gerard_TM> карточка Broadcom 5709 Dual Port 1Gb w/TOE iSCSI
<SergeyIT> на форумы сходи, там народу больше, здесь 3,5 человека
<tagezi> могбы про меня и 0,9 сказать, а то 0,5
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 0.75 красного некрепленого
<SergeyIT> 0,5 - это я про себя ;)
<Leagnus> ребят, на ftp кто-нить команду DISC встречал?
<TheDemonium> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_FTP_commands
<TheDemonium> нет
<Gerard_TM> Я решил эту проблему, кому интересно могу поделиться.
<Gerard_TM> <SergeyIT> Спасибо! Но на форумах ничего дельного по этой проблеме не встретил :(
<Gerard_TM> <SergeyIT>Судя по всему, что в самом встроенном конфигураторе, который собственно и есть OptionROM, видимо был отключён OptionROM, его там можно отключить и через стандартный биос сервера уже никак не включить
<Gerard_TM> <SergeyIT> Только через утилиту диагностики из под DOS
<Gerard_TM> <SergeyIT> Интересно, даже прошивка не помогла.
<SergeyIT> так на форуме напиши, может кому пригодится
<red_shuhardt> Всем привет!
<red_shuhardt> Может ли мне кто-нибудь помочь с настройкой клиента DC?
<red_shuhardt>  я новичёк в этих сетях, плохо ориентируюсь. Проблема - есть список пользователей, но при попытке вывести список файлов любого из пользователей, клиент пишет "подключение" и всё, ничего более не присходит.
<red_shuhardt> Где искать проблему? С чем связано должно быть?
<SmOkE_RU> Скорее всего с открытыми портами проблема
<SmOkE_RU> МОжет быть на стороне клиента и пользователя.
<andrex> red_shuhardt: если за роутером сидиш то пробрасывай порты которые указаны в клиенте или подрубай напрямую комп) смотри help к роутеру
<andrex> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<andrex> хм
<Ubunter> Возникла потребность установить desktop на программный рейд. И либо лыжи не едут либо я чего то не пойму, но утилита разметки дисков не позволяет мне создать программный рейд, тупо нету пунктов в меню создать MD устройство, и вообще пометить Ñ
<andrex> спасибо я поел)
<andrex> !255 > Ubunter
<ubuntuhelp> Ubunter, please see my private message
<Ubunter> Возникла потребность установить desktop на программный рейд. И либо лыжи не едут либо я чего то не пойму, но утилита разметки дисков не позволяет мне создать программный рейд
<Ubunter>  тупо нету пунктов в меню создать MD устройство, и вообще пометить раздел, как рейдовый тоже нельзя по тем же причинам.
<andrex> !mdadm
<ubuntuhelp> подробная информация по созданию RAID через mdadm в произвольно взятом linux-дистрибутиве - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mdadm
<andrex> !no mdadm is <reply> подробная информация по созданию RAID через mdadm в произвольно взятом linux-дистрибутиве - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mdadm и http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/программный_raid
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that andrex
<Leagnus> фигасе, вы тут с роботами обчаетесь
<Leagnus> UB40 – I Can't Help Falling In Love With You!
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-02
<llorephie> Ночера
<tagezi> да уже наверное утера
<tagezi> хотя у меня вроде только вечер
<tagezi> а по состоянию мозгов ноч начнёться только часа через 3
<estor> hello!
<Scrimmer> andrex: че как сам
<Scrimmer> andrex: братишк
<tagezi> утра )
<SergeyIT> утра
<TheDemonium> обед!
<TheDemonium> )
<SmOkE_RU> Обед =)
<NoOova> хай гайз
<SergeyIT> нэ хай
<_d4vid> re
<Fahrenhe17> Всем привет. Ребят, такой вопрос. на ubuntu 14.04, тачпад ALPS, драйвер synaptics, по X и Y у курсора разная скорость. Все, что не нагуглил - не работает. Поможет кто-нибудь?
<cl4r1ty7072> всем ку
<tagezi> re
<cl4r1ty7072> как сделать чтоб скринфетч запускался в терминале автоматом
<tagezi> что значит автоматом? вместе с ядром и пахал пахал пахал?
<cl4r1ty7072> не
<cl4r1ty7072> я имел ввиду когда терминал запустил он запустился
<cl4r1ty7072> чтоб не вводить команду
<andrex> в bashrc зафигач
<andrex> очевидно же
<andrex> ночера
<cl4r1ty7072> подскажи как и что прописать
<andrex> либо както так gnome-retminal -c command хотя насчет параметра я не уверен)
<andrex> т
<cl4r1ty7072> ок ща попробую гляну
<Leagnus> ну и бред, ubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso не нашёл у меня ни ОСей, ни партиций...
<andrex> ну нифига седня на кторой комп генту переносил так ведро пришлось перекомпилять) ибо паниковало) а перекомпилять ведро на машине на которй система не пускаетсо имея тока корявый диск древней бунты ваще жесть, дак еще и
<andrex> переконвертить разделы вгпт и дофигачить уефи раздел) а ты говориш диска.
<andrex> *партиций точнее
<Leagnus> как арч ставил, так утилита для граба всё нашла: и ось, и партиции
<tagezi> Leagnus: а зачем тыт тестовую убунту ставишь?
<tagezi> бетотестером заделался?
<Leagnus> откуда я знаю, что она тестовая?
<Leagnus> написано: попробвать или установить, ну я жму установить
<tagezi> аааа.. тоесть жму не думаю, ну тогда что поделаешь ))
<Leagnus> как полноценную ставить-то?
<Leagnus> блин, так там только кнопки
<Leagnus> чё думать
<tagezi> Leagnus: ну так сам виноват, нафига вообще 15.04 ставить?
<tagezi> вот от того "чё думать" и получаешь всяую фигню
<Leagnus> ну а какую, посоветуй проверенную, 12-ую что ли?
<tagezi> Leagnus: ты из какого мира?
<tagezi> вообще в шапке канала написано lts14.04
<Leagnus> из виндузятного
<tagezi> или ты с горя просто потролить решил?
<Leagnus> мать его так: я не гений. и на диске 2 кнопки
<tagezi> зазаза
<tagezi> у всех всё наход, а у тебя нет.. вопрос не к убунте
<Leagnus> ну значит железо у меня странное, ноут Lenovo
<andrex> о кста моторола решили приползти на рашкин рынок правда сорее всего в феврале след года)
<andrex> ненавижу ленову
<tagezi> andrex: санкционку привезёт? )
<andrex> как и тошибовские ноуты тоже
<andrex> tagezi: фз)
<Leagnus> долбанутся: если выбираешь русский яз. - то к вафле уде не подрубишься, если пароль на латыни
<Leagnus> это не дистр, а гавно
<andrex> ну дык тв его на латыне и вводи)
<Leagnus> виндолинукс
<Sergey_IT> первый раз линукс видишь?
<andrex> ну арч тот еще гемор) такшто не ври мну) гента и то лучше будет
<Leagnus> блин, первый раз дистр такой вижу
<Sergey_IT> какой, такой?
<Leagnus> блин, у меня в арче проблемы были только потому, что я 64-bit хотел поставить - и у меня с либами что-то не так пошло
<tagezi> в котором жопорукие проявляется во всей красе
<Leagnus> ubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso - гавно
<tagezi> копипастить некуда
<Sergey_IT> 14.04.3 ставь
<Leagnus> ты сам попробуй, прежде считать себя умным
<andrex> Leagnus: на #ubuntu с этим заявлением пожалуйста)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да я ему уже сказал.. а он бетотестить хочет
<Sergey_IT> и не русский - потом русифицируешь
<andrex> ты не первый такой
<Sergey_IT> тогда надо ставит 15.10 и через месяц перейти на ветку 16.04
<Sergey_IT> и никакакой русификации
<andrex> нада ставить 14.4 и через года 2 перевалить на 18.4
<Leagnus> 14.4? ставил его?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты же вроде не хотел 16.04
<Sergey_IT> почему? Я убунту с юнити не хочу
<Leagnus> блин посоветуйте плиз проверенную версию, какую сами ставили
<Sergey_IT> runtu
<andrex> 144
<andrex> ubuntu-gnome
<andrex> desktop
<tagezi> freeBSD
<andrex> это я какую последнюю ставил)
<andrex> солярку
<tagezi> да в топку солярку
<tagezi> они до сих пор интерфейс нормальный сделать не могут
<Sergey_IT> Leagnus, от железа компа зависит
<tagezi> если хочется сношаться можно Alpain ставить
<andrex> хотяя 15.4 64 ставил, норм поперла тока были некторорые баги незначительные и система инициализации эта которая больше для сервакоф
<andrex> и ваще гцц обновилось я мир пересобираю)
<tagezi> andrex: сколько у тебя мир собирается?
<andrex> фз я не замерял
<tagezi> ну примерно )
<tagezi> 2 дня?
<andrex> обычно ставлю и иду спать)
<Sergey_IT> Leagnus, чтобы не обновлять, можно отсюда скачать http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/trusty/daily-live/current/
<andrex> не
<andrex> меньше 5ти часов
<tagezi> аа, ну это нормально
<tagezi> как пых на 300 целероне ))
<andrex> потому что я просыпаюсь а оно ужедавно стоит мну ждет
<Sergey_IT> ну ты реактивный, у кого-то это 6 дней занимало
<andrex> ну на 4 пне у мну неделю вайн собирался ничего)
<andrex> а вся система так ваще месецами)
<tagezi> жесть
<andrex> не помню почему так было) шина чтоли тормозная была
<tagezi> не, я так не развлекадся никогда )
<andrex> потому что проц был 2.4 селеронька
<tagezi> апач собирал, пых, ещё что-то такое
<andrex> ядро 7 минут компиляетсо
<andrex> а раньше это пипец пол века
<Sergey_IT> "и дольше века длится день"
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-03
<Leagnus> привет! так весь X-сервер, текущий рабочий стол загружается в одну из 7-ми виртуальных консолей, так?
<myordo> приветы. есть живые?
<tagezi> !ask > myordo
<ubuntuhelp> myordo, please see my private message
<tagezi> andrex: а перевести, кстати, не судьба? ))
<andrex> а сангличанами как быть?
<myordo> помогите с кроном разобратся.сделал скрипт а когда прописываю в крон таб фигушки. при рестарте ничего не подымается автоматом
<andrex> tagezi: нет ничего невозможного. тока по бунтухелпу это не ко мне) агафона пни) они переводами занимались лет 7 назад или больше
<myordo> имею скрипт который лежит по пути cd /home/jeka название скрипта - team
<myordo> в кронтаб прописываю: @reboot cd /home/jeka/team - не работает.что не так? поправьте
<tagezi> скрипт вообще рабочий?
<tagezi> права правильно вытавлены?
<myordo> да
<tagezi> уверен? )
<myordo> ну chmod +x выставлено
<andrex> читай внимательно строку
<andrex> !cd
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='cd'
<tagezi> чиать то зачем
<myordo> !cd
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> НАХРЕНА ТАМ CD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<andrex> на файл скрипта
<tagezi> ну, может у него скрипт это папка
<myordo> нет.скрипт - не папка
<tagezi> он делает cd в скрипт, как в матрицу, опс.. и он в паралельной вселенной
 * andrex убился ап стену короче
<myordo> харош тролить.вы то тут паки знатные
<myordo> поправьте нуба
<tagezi> ель нуб, то сначало нужно маны читать
<tagezi> знаешь сколько люди тратят на нанисание манов времени.. вот честно?
<myordo> cd наверное потому что если из терминала выполнять ./home/jeka/ts/ts/AccountingServerEmulator-Linux пишется ошибка: -bash: ./home/jeka/ts/ts/AccountingServerEmulator-Linux: No such file or directory
<myordo> ООО
<myordo> собственно из этих соображений я пологаю
<tagezi> пишет он тебе скорее всего что-то другое.. или у тебя файлу всётаки не даны права на исполнение
<tagezi> у меня всё равботает из корня, вот прям только что проверил
<myordo> а у меня не работает(
<myordo> только что перепроверил не робит (
<tagezi> я боюсь мы не сможем помочь.. andrex только что расплющил своё виртуальное тельце по стене, а я не понимаю, так как у меня всё работает
<myordo> ладно забейте тогда
<tagezi> проверь права на исполнение для начала
<myordo> да только что повторно чмод сделал
<tagezi> в 90% случаев именно они причина, темболее твоя ошибка указывает на это
<tagezi> ls: невозможно получить доступ к ../helpcontent2/source/text/scalc/01/: Нет такого файла или каталога
<tagezi> The file ../translations/source/ru/formula/source/core/resource.po do not exist.
<tagezi> :/$ ./home/lera/project/loconfuscripts/loconfuscripts.sh
<tagezi> ls: невозможно получить доступ к ../helpcontent2/source/text/scalc/01/: Нет такого файла или каталога
<tagezi> The file ../translations/source/ru/formula/source/core/resource.po do not exist.
<tagezi> myordo: вот мой выхлоп.. файл из корня находится если на нём правильные права
<myordo> в моем случае AccountingServerEmulator-Linux - не папка а очередной скрипт
<myordo> я хз кароче чо делать
<tagezi> я тоже.. начни наверное с man cd
<tagezi> а потом уже может само попрёт
<Leagnus> привет! так весь X-сервер, текущий рабочий стол загружается в одну из 7-ми виртуальных консолей, так?
<myordo> я пробовал 2 варианта:
<myordo> 1)#!/usr/bin/sh
<myordo> ./home/jeka/ts/ts/AccountingServerEmulator-Linux
<myordo> ./home/jeka/ts/ts/installcrack.sh start
<myordo> 2)#!/usr/bin/sh
<myordo> cd /home/jeka/ts/ts/
<myordo> ./AccountingServerEmulator-Linux
<myordo> ./installcrack.sh start
<myordo> оба варианта не рабочие
<tagezi> незнаю, если скрипт не твой, пиши разрабам
<myordo> мой
<myordo> у меня задача что бы после рестарта машины автоматом подымались 2 файла: AccountingServerEmulator-Linux и installcrack.sh если их стартовать ручками - все ок
<myordo> а вот автоматизировать процесс не получается
 * tagezi незнал что из строки чата можно запускать локальные скрипты
<tagezi> andrex: ты в куаселе работал?
<tagezi> кто-то тут расказывал о нём странные вещт, блин, не помню кто
<myordo> о ком
<myordo> об андрекс?
<andrex> да обомне обомне
<andrex> я странный)
<andrex> tagezi: нет не юзао просто пробовать ставил и все
<tagezi> andrex: ладно, сам покурю, как-нибудь... когда время будет ))
<andrex> tagezi: скриптов там как таковых кста нет ваще) но помоему на питоне мона писать.
<tagezi> andrex: да не.. я про то что если начинать строку с $ то он походу принимает команды баш
<andrex> ну все в твоих руках пробуй)
<tagezi> недокументированные возможности... фтек не прошёл )))
<amaroc> Всем привет! Кто может помочь с монтированием жесткого диска ( на жестком диске 2 раздела один ntfs, второй какой то Microsoft resrvered (250 mb+-) .
<amaroc> Пробовал делать по нескольким статьям в том числе на сайте ubuntu.ru но так и не получилось, читал какие то английские мануалы - сказали что типа замаунтить не получится потому что присутсвует вот этот второй логический раздел - и там что то не с
<amaroc> тыкуется )
<Leagnus> я только подключился, чё там?
<amaroc> Привет! Да вот хочу второй жесткий диск (от винды остался) с файлами, фильмами итп, подключить к ubuntu. Пробовал делать по статье с help.ubuntu.ru не получилось
<amaroc> Сейчас в личку отпишу что бы не захламлять
<andrex> просто подрубаеш и все
<andrex> если при гибернации остала сь винда то фиг смаунтиш
<tagezi> andrex: хочешь чтобы он тебе тоже в личку написал? ))))
<andrex> ненапишет
<amaroc> сейчас всем напишу :)
<tagezi> andrex: тоже отрубил личку? )
<andrex> !pm > amaroc
<ubuntuhelp> amaroc, please see my private message
<amaroc> у меня на этом жестком на сколько я помню винды не было - хотя кто его знает. но вот раздел на 250 мб остался -_-
<andrex> tagezi: угу на половину тока зареганые могут писать) правда щас и +g прилепил
<andrex> ну и нафиг он нужен те? там ничерта нет почти
<andrex> блин вот ща со второго компа жесткий выдерну и примаунчу все, я поражаюсь почему у некоторых все работает а у когото гемор)
<tagezi> andrex: ты Ло собирал?
<andrex> я все собирал вчера
<andrex> а что?
<tagezi> andrex: а какая у тебя ветка?
<andrex> могу еще отдельно ло пересобрать)
<andrex> 4.4.5.2 если ты про это)
<tagezi> andrex: да.. не эту не нужно
<andrex> есть еще вот эти ~5.0.1.2 ~5.0.2.2
<tagezi> не, в мастере что-то поломали, эта зараза собираться перестала
<tagezi> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<Leagnus> ребят, тут у чела
<Leagnus> fdisk возвращает Device does not contain a recognized partition table.
<tagezi> тут это где? ))
<Leagnus> у amaroc
<amaroc> угу у меня
<tagezi> ааа.. ну так он уже выбрал жертву, так что
<Leagnus> может, ему что-то типа ntfs-Jg нужно?
<tagezi> блин, они огнептицу раздолбали.. вот не хорошие люди ((
<amaroc> ntfs-3g юзал по гайду в инете помоему на help.ubuntu.ru с форума, ни помогло
<tagezi> может у тебя просто там фитрая система а у тебя дров нет
<amaroc> тут вот бурги говорят что мол что то там не стыкуется но я эти абревиатуры не очень понимаю да и английский далеко не пёрфект  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=133176
<tagezi> иногда бывает...
<amaroc> и сейчас еще gparted не запускается вовсе -_-
<tagezi> у меня хуже.. у меня ЛО не запускается
<amaroc> что такое ЛО? )
<Leagnus> любовь оптом
<tagezi> :D
<amaroc> какую прогу юзаете для создание скриншотов и выгрузки их в интернет - с каким либо хоткеем?
<tagezi> сдаёться он нас обидеть хочет (с)
<amaroc> )
<amaroc> вроде нашел уже ) просто хочу показать что у меня этот джипартед показывает на диске
<andrex> Leagnus: пусть юзает gdisk
<andrex> у него GPT
<tagezi> Leagnus: да, так и передай ему ))
<tagezi> :D
<amaroc> сейчас загуглю gdisk етот
<andrex> gdisk либо parted cgdisk
<andrex> короче куча всего)
<amaroc> Partition table scan:
<amaroc>   MBR: not present
<amaroc>   BSD: not present
<amaroc>   APM: not present
<amaroc>   GPT: not present
<amaroc> Creating new GPT entries.
<amaroc> вот что дало gdisk )
<tagezi> amaroc: есть такая классныя программка. pastebinit называется
<tagezi> она тебе диск, конечно, не поможет примаунтить, но вот логи из консоли можно будет не скриншотить
<Leagnus> у меня самого приколы: GParted c LiveCD не видит партиции: пишет "unallocated"
<Leagnus> хотя в меню есть ссылки на диск свопа, другой оси, рута, home, которые успешно открываются и листят содержимое
<amaroc> пардон - /dev/sda1 - это 128 мегабайтовый раздел фиг знает кем и когда созданый (ну мною или системой возможно),  а sda2 как раз то что мне нужно вот что выдало на этот раз gdisk : Problem opening /dev/sda2 for reading! Error is 2.
<amaroc> The specified file does not exist!
<andrex> и ваще нафиг те сдался этот MSR
<andrex> 128 метров пустоты)
<tagezi> всё в мире пусто (с)
<amaroc> да я сам не знаю как он там оказался... столько лет назад его прикручивал в комп ... может там винда стояла какое то время фиг знает
<tagezi> как можно не помнить что у тебя было на диске?
<amaroc> за лет 5-6 - спокойно
<amaroc> http://i.imgur.com/f057qUF.png - вот что gpardted показывает
<tagezi> запустил ЛО, правда придёться полную сборку делать (
<tagezi> а ты вообще уверен что у тебя там ntfs?
<amaroc> я был бы не уверен, но gparted же показывает что 1.8 тб это ntfs да и по памяти там именно это
<amaroc> во!  похоже ближе к истине - пишет что удалть что то надо )
<amaroc> amaroc@amaroccomp:~$ sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<amaroc> GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.10
<amaroc> The protective MBR's 0xEE partition is oversized! Auto-repairing.
<amaroc> Partition table scan:
<amaroc>   MBR: protective
<amaroc>   BSD: not present
<amaroc>   APM: not present
<amaroc>   GPT: present
<amaroc> Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.
<amaroc> Warning! Secondary partition table overlaps the last partition by
<amaroc> 1970 blocks!
<amaroc> You will need to delete this partition or resize it in another utility.
<tagezi> !paste
<amaroc> Disk /dev/sda: 3907027055 sectors, 1.8 TiB
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<amaroc> Logical sector size: 512 bytes
<amaroc> Disk identifier (GUID): 5BAC3691-A0BB-4E46-A34C-899195B5AB67
<amaroc> Partition table holds up to 128 entries
<amaroc> First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 3907027021
<amaroc> Partitions will be aligned on 8-sector boundaries
<amaroc> Total free space is 2014 sectors (1007.0 KiB)
<amaroc> Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name
<amaroc>    1              34          262177   128.0 MiB   0C01  Microsoft reserved ...
<amaroc>    2          264192      3907028991   1.8 TiB     0700  Basic data partition
<amaroc> ок
<tagezi> в следующий раз пойдёшь разговаривать в приват к Leagnus
<amaroc> я уже за 6-7 лет отвык от айэрси и их правил, помню у нас на бсд ircd стояло - первая соц сеть в люберцах за место вконтакта - все дворовые скрестились )
<tagezi> я тебе даже название проги дал чтобы выхлоп прям из консоди кидал
<Leagnus> думаю, у нас схожие проблемы: тулзы не хотят работать с перекрывающимися партициями
<Leagnus> у меня GParted пишет под Ворнингом: "Can't have overlapping partitions"
<Leagnus> а Арч работал без проблем
<amaroc> gparted выдает сообщение о том что не возможно прочитать контент этой файловой системы, якопбы необходимы два пакеты ntfsprogs / ntfs-3g  . ( http://i.imgur.com/fGMfslU.png ) Последний у меня стоит, а ntfsprogs не ставит http://paste.ubuntu.com/12648908/
<amaroc> не больше про оверлапинг не пишет вот выше что пишет - там скрин есть
<amaroc> блин компами с 98 года занимаюсь, представляю себе как домохозяйка такая установила линукс - имея опыт работы лет 5 скажем - и пытается чо то вымутить... это ж жесть.
<tagezi> amaroc: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1128706.html
<tagezi> или тут http://askubuntu.com/questions/23898/error-package-has-no-installation-candidate
<amaroc> спс
<Leagnus> у меня: sudo apt-get update > успешно,
<Leagnus> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs > "Unable to locate ..."
<tagezi> Leagnus: у тебя какие репы подключены?
<Leagnus> по умолчанию
<tagezi> вот поумолчанию и получаешь
<tagezi> там на форуме вроде вопрос обсосан со всех сторон
<tagezi> если у тебя не работает, значит эта какрма, и нужно просто смериться
<Leagnus> апстену
<amaroc> блин столько проблем навалилось - еще мышка отключается видимо когда бездействие -и потом включатся не хочет (проводная)
<Leagnus> хм, у меня Синаптикс Тачпад тоже рывками работает, хотя ноут почти девственный
<amaroc> @<tagezi> там пишет про resize по первой ссылке что ты дал - как то страшновато ресайзить диск на котором все фотографии музыка, и прочие документы - пофиг уж на кино )
<tagezi> amaroc: ну не ресайзь..
<tagezi> ты дрова поставл?
<amaroc> дрова для мышки?
<amaroc> нет не ставил еще не для чего дрова
<tagezi> для фс
<amaroc> ntfs-3g только стоит. ntfsprogs так же не ставится делал apt-get update и потом пробывал заинсталить но не получилось
<tagezi> о матерь божья... amaroc Leagnus может вы пойдёт в приват.. у вас одинаковая проблема как я вижу, думаю сообща вы её сможете решить
<Leagnus> дык снисхождение к братьям меньшим, брат, сие есть добродетель...
<amaroc> может мне обратиться лучше в центр по клонированию людей - у нас все же чутка разные проблемы )
<tagezi> Leagnus: я лом забыл взять
<Leagnus> лям
<tagezi> я знаю, что если человек никогда не сталкивался с проблемой, он с очень низкой вероятностью сможет подсказать правильное решение
<tagezi> у меня никогда не было проблем с фс, вообще никакой и никогда...
<tagezi> хотя не, exfat были.. драва забыл поставить
<tagezi> флешка была видна, но не читалась и не писалась
<tagezi> 20 сек гугления решило вопрос ))
<amaroc> попробывал смонтировать - вот результат http://paste.ubuntu.com/12649237/
<tagezi> у меня патч приняли, уже второй большой )))
 * tagezi танцует
 * amaroc рыдает
<andrex> ну жлем новую версию с тагезя патчей
<tagezi> в январе выйдет
<tagezi> хотя ты английский не знаешь, так что думаю тебе будет всёравно... а перевод будет только... я даж не знаю когда
<andrex> а кто сказал что я незнаю английский) я еще и немецкий знаю
<andrex> вобщем достаточно знаю чтоб было пофиг на каком языке че написано или на каком языке ось
<tagezi> andrex: ааа.. это ты.. я ники попутал )
<andrex> нада французкий и татарский выучить) и кто там еще на нас нападал?
<tagezi> я думал ты уже спишь )))
<tagezi> andrex: чо посмотреть?
<amaroc> зачем тебе татарский - они уже в составе рф. татарща блясама? (это кстати не мат:)
<tagezi> чо щас интересного есть, вообще
<andrex> есть чет малехо выходят
<tagezi> чото я вообще нифига не вижу интересного
<andrex> Quantico посмотри
<andrex> you, me and the apocalypse
<andrex> героев снимают опять
<tagezi> A look at the lives of young FBI recruits training at the Quantico base in Virginia when one of them is suspected of being a sleeper terrorist.
<andrex> но эт на любителя ваще
<amaroc> Посмотри лучше Narco про Пабло Эскобаро - впринципе копия документалки - но более развернута. Типа Во все тяжкие...
<andrex> ну нарко я ваще чет не хочу смотреть
<andrex> у мну отвращение какоето ко всему накоманскому
<tagezi> andrex: да ну..
<amaroc> там мало про наркотики - больше про личность и его историю
<tagezi> я последнее смотрел Кантиниум, но на втором сезоне надоело.. предсказуемо и тупо местами
<andrex> ну ждем скоро еще повалят как и фильмы так и игры)
<amaroc> Fallout 4 в ноябре кажется
<andrex> я ваще НСТ смотрю и мне норм)
<tagezi> andrex: ты базу куантика на английском смотрел или на русском?
<andrex> на русском
<andrex> я на англицком смотрю тока когда не втерпеж ваще
<andrex> оно прикольно такто психологическая фиговина
<andrex> мну заставило думать кто тероррист в пелотной части) но вроде бы сами спалили тера а модет это и не тер)
<tagezi> чото я не могу нагуглить на английском
<Leagnus> ты ж гений, мы ж в тебя верим
<andrex> tagezi: The Bastard Executioner но фз понравится те или нет) я лично смотрю просто время убить оно такто быстро выходит)
<amaroc> Ребят, а не подскажите - может кто в курсе - есть ли возможность как то избежать утомительного ввода перед каждой команды "sudo" пробовал залогинится за root но не получается )
<amaroc> * su заюзать
<andrex> sudo -i
<andrex> ьфт ыгвщ
<andrex> man sudo
<andrex> man sudoers
<andrex> man passwd
<andrex> man su
<andrex> ЖВ
<amaroc> спс
<tagezi> andrex: ну, мне фильмы просто мозг расслабить, а то от кода начинает голова ехаь местами
<andrex> а береш люую мыльную оперу и расслабяеш мозг до состояния маразма)
<tagezi> а сейчас ещё и ЛО собирается, ещё фз сколько собираться будт.. я на 2 языка делаю и с дебагпакетом
<tagezi> andrex: не, так не получается.. не люблю когда из пальца высосано
<tagezi> andrex: смотрел Грим?
<andrex> да
<andrex> норм правда под конец надоел) ну и закрылы его вроде
<tagezi> ну вот, я первые серии перетерпел, потом вроде втянулся.. когда серии закончились, через месяц новую серию решил посмотреть, так чуть не сташнило ))
<tagezi> ваще бред местами
<andrex> бывает еще хуже)
<andrex> да это сказка епт)
<tagezi> вавилон почти на одном дыхании пересматриваю
<tagezi> но часто надоест сильно
<andrex> стартрек пересмотри
<andrex> первую волну посмотри)
<andrex> альфа)
<tagezi> стартрек.. не помню... помню фильмы, их смотрел весной кажеться
<tagezi> Касл ржачный, но после 4 сезона надоедает.. Кости тоже самое
<andrex> а мне эти все Csi подобные филмы запарили
<andrex> горца посмотри)
<tagezi> Зов крови.. эм.. всё классно, даже пастельные сцены можно простить, но тупая валькирия - это просто жесть
<andrex> а я 3 сехона посмотрел задолбал
<tagezi> горца.. да, давно очень не смотрел
<andrex> вобщем раньше даже у америкосов лучше фильмы были
<andrex> я чет в консерватора превращаюсь)
<tagezi> да просто одни и теже приёмы по 100 раз уже пользованы, надоедает
<andrex> я ваще обычно беру правда когда спать иду врубаю ютубище и все оно прет рандомом все поряд)
<Sergey_IT> ломка?
<andrex> сереженька проснулся :D
<tagezi> ЛО докомпилялся.. хм.. пости 2 часа
<tagezi> интересно, если собирать через ГПУ сколько заёмет?
<andrex> фз если потоков количесто ведер +1 воткнуть то наверное будет бычтро)
<andrex> скока там ядер у гпу?
<andrex> придется рэйд делать из ссд)
<andrex> все упрется в скорости винтов
<andrex> щас то уже уперлось
<tagezi> 98 кажеться.. этоже ноутбучная
<tagezi> не, райд из ссд - это дорого слишком
<andrex> я узнал седня что ддр3л мона воткнуть в ноуты с ддр3 а вот ддр3 в ноуты с ддр3л не ьудет пахать)
<tagezi> ну да.. они обратн не совместимы.. хотя в финских магазинах говорят что они вообще не совместимы
<tagezi> вообще, там же вшита совместимость на програмном уровне
<andrex> да походу и не ток у вас говорят)
<tagezi> вроде.. в контроллер
<andrex> я ваще незнал что они ваще както будут работать или нет) просто повтыкал)
<andrex> ради интереса
<andrex> или проц
<andrex> ща в процах большая часть материнки
<andrex> им питалово давай и порты выводи ток
<andrex> еще в первые в жизни столкнулся с впаеным процом в ноуте)
<andrex> дак он еще и 1.7 2 ведерный
<andrex> ноут тормозной пипец)
<andrex> а там еще зачемто впаяную гфорску 430m воткнули на гиг
<andrex> вотакое вот гумно) http://www.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i1011872/156-noutbuk-dexp-atlas-h135-serebristyj на работу купили)
<amaroc> Ребят! У меня вопрос на миллион долларов! )
<tagezi> нафига вообще впаяные делают?
<amaroc> Как с панельки лаунчера в юнити, вытащить ярлык на рабочий стол если уж очень хочется? )
<andrex> чтоб не могли апгрейдить) не не лазили туда попусту)
<tagezi> artemz: тут?
<andrex> мычкой перетащить)
<amaroc> и еще почему панель в юнити - эту нельзя с левого края прикрутить к правому - ведь если слева монитор стоит - она постояно выскакивает
<tagezi> andrex: разве?
<andrex> если бы
<amaroc> 2andrex: не получается так - пробывал даже с контрол+шифт )
<amaroc> у меня 15.04 стоит
<andrex> 1andrex куда делся)
<tagezi> езё один тестер ))
<tagezi> amaroc: у него не стоит юнити..
<amaroc> ну да - впечатления конечно что все красиво но не фига не практично - я бы сказал плачевно )
<andrex> да фз было бы мате у тя яб помог или еще ченить кроме гнома и юнитей
<tagezi> поэтому ей никто не пользуеться, кроме фанатиков и самого космонавта ))
<amaroc> помню раньше как то легко можно было ставить линукс с кде и гномом одновремено - кажется редхат в году так 2007 чтоли... или раньше чутка... а щас чот отдельные дистры под все делают
<andrex> рпм дистры в основном так делали
<tagezi> накатить раб стол много ума не нужно
<amaroc> просто если бы один монитор был у меня я бы и не парился - но тут два ) самая фигня что без установки доп по - невозможно в настройках убрать "прилипание" курсора к левому краю монитора - кароч такой бред
<andrex> ну и в дебиане можно было сразу воткнуть)
<andrex> а так щас все доставлять нада если хош 2 илибольше де
<tagezi> ну, из нет интсла можно сколько угодно сразу поставить )
<tagezi> но там всё доставлять нужно :D
<andrex> ну в нетинтсале ваще все нада савить) такчто не торт)
<amaroc> так ладно доставлять... я попробывал вчера кажется кде поставить - так у меня он не зашел не фига в нее, кароч пришлось заново систему переустанавливать гемора на целый день
<amaroc> и выбора не было кде запустить или эту юнити
<andrex> иди на арч
<amaroc> арч? )
<andrex> линус назвал ее юзер френдли))
<tagezi> amaroc: эм.. а как ты ставил кде?
<tagezi> andrex: Линус назвал генту юзерфрендли, а не арч )
<amaroc> tagezi: через ubuntu software center
<andrex> типо нету излишка графических непоняток
<andrex> генту 2 по порядку
<tagezi> amaroc: а пакет как назывался?
<amaroc> tagezi: вот ищу в центре но не нахожу - а назывался kde plasma чего то там
<tagezi> amaroc: все ДЕ лучше ставить метопакетами, а не фигзнает как )))
<amaroc> я не знаю что это ) метопакеты Но сейчас почитаю )
<tagezi> kubuntu-desktop
<tagezi> для кде
<tagezi> ну и соответсвенно для всего остального примерно также
<amaroc> во во - её и ставил! верно! вот у меня и не запустилось потом не фига  :(
<tagezi> sudo apt-cache search kubuntu
<andrex> отличается ток для гнома
<andrex> ubuntu-gnome-desktop(-mir)
<andrex> или *-desktop-gnome
<andrex> забыл уже))
<amaroc> стремно как то делать sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ж)
<tagezi> почему?
<tagezi> хотя да, лучше ставить с нуля.. чтобы диск форматнуло )))
<amaroc> ну в тот раз так сделал и все к чертям накрылось ) говорю ж ) потом начились трабыл при переустановки -
<amaroc> да мне щас пофиг я тока диск с виндой форматнул - можно хоть 10 раз форматнуть ) уже не страшно )
<tagezi> не не делай..
<andrex> бесит в бунтовских виртуальных пакетах то что ставят то они более менее норм а вот обратную функцию не выпняют в случае чаго нада все удалять самому)
<tagezi> я не знаю совместимость с юнити.. так как уже много лет её не пользую
<amaroc> хотя не вру - вру вру
<amaroc> вчреа запустилось все же эта кдешная тема - но она такая кривая мне показалась там иконки чот вылезали за другие иконки кароч какой то винегред получился - и я решил вернутся на юнити - и потом понимаю что нефига не получается )
<andrex> у кже с gconf юывают наезды)
<andrex> дакчто норм
<andrex> что сломало те юнитей
<andrex> ))
<andrex> с концами светы обложалисьтеперь походу на катаклизмы перешли) ванги гребаные)
<amaroc> ктонить в вов пробовал через wine играть? )
<amaroc> тормозит или ок все?
<tagezi> игры зло
<amaroc> варкрафт тройное зло )
<amaroc> это не игра!  это же целый мир! ты шо
<andrex> ижи на улцу погуляй, вот там мир. а тут с тя бабки за воздух тянут)
<amaroc> я и так езжу по 30-40 минут на велике в спортзал. а на улице я уже свое отгулял в детстве ) хватит
<amaroc> да и за вов я тоже бабок отплатил так что теперь только пиратки - только хардкор )
<amaroc> + возможностей больше на пиратском сервере - у меня там 40 чаров - а на офе надо за это все в 3-4 раза болшье бабла платить за игру + за месяц времени )
<tagezi> игры всё равно зло, пиратки они или нет
<andrex> рпгшки я люблю но ток не оннлпйн
<andrex> правда щас не играю не вошто ваше
<andrex> а гента же
<andrex> )
<amaroc> openttd вчера залип на весь день - вот это зло!
<amaroc> вообще не юзерфрендли но за то как разобрался  - сразу почувствовал себя магнатом )
<andrex> tagezi: можеш его прибить гвоздями к стене если что) я спать
<andrex> )
<tagezi> ночи
<andrex> завтра скажу за скока у мну ЛО собралось)) писюномерство продолжаетсо
<UNIm95> tagezi:  На лоре среди сред рабочего стола лидируют кеды и крыска
<UNIm95> Для этого надо было просто дропнуть гном 2
<Leagnus> ребят, а Ubuntu Software Center следит за зависимостями,
<Leagnus> или это просто гуй над aptitude?
<Sergey_IT> а не над apt?
<Leagnus> я недолюбливаю apt
<Sergey_IT> apt однако
<UNIm95> Leagnus: И почему же?
<Leagnus> http://habrahabr.ru/post/74506/
<Sergey_IT> зависимости центра посмотри
<Leagnus> от apt-демона и от питона с пистоном
<UNIm95> Leagnus: Так в конечном итоге разницы при использовании нет.
<Leagnus> мне лишь бы зависимости удалялись чистенько
<lenstr> aptitude -v moo
<lenstr> aptitude -vv moo
<lenstr> and so on
<lenstr> знаете же эту тему? :)
<Leagnus> суперкорова
<lenstr> там можно добиться объяснения, что же это :)
<Fahrenhei7> Всем привет. Такая проблема. По криворукости удалил /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d всю последнюю директорию. Теперь ни клавиатура, ни мышь, ни тачпад не работают. Кто может поделиться ей, с лайв-сд что-бы починить все. ubuntu 14.04
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-04
<alpsoid> привет
<tagezi> утра
<alpsoid> s
<andrex> tagezi: умну ЛО за 30 минут собираетсо :P
<tagezi> andrex: это на ГРУ?
<andrex> ytn
<tagezi> ГПУ*
<andrex> нет
<tagezi> хм
<andrex> на i7
<tagezi> интересно.. у меня на i7вчера почти 2 часа собирался
<andrex> а ну видать потому что у мну в памяти собираетсо
<tagezi> andrex: какие у тебя ключи стоят?
<tagezi> как это в памяти?
<andrex> ну так вот)
<andrex> у мну тока хелпы не ставятся и все языки кромя русского
<lenstr> var небось в ramfs загнал
<andrex> tmpfs /var/tmp/portage tmpfs size=8G 0 0
<lenstr> ага
<andrex> вотаквоть а грят скорости винтов хватаеть)
<andrex> тут скорости мозгов нехватает уже
<andrex> лан я в ребут)
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> andrex: сколько же у тебя памяти?
<tagezi> и как настроить так чтобы оно собиралось в var, а не в wirkdir? ))
<andrex> дак можеш зафигачить папку которую те нада в тмпфс) 24 гига
<andrex> ой 16
<andrex> 24 на стационаре
<artemz> Всем привет
<andrex> дарофф пользователь юнитей ненавидящий бубунту)
<tagezi> andrex: ну у меня только 8 гигов, а там на 8 ядер нужно присерно 5
<tagezi> примерно*
<tagezi> artemz: ку
<andrex> 4 умну
<andrex> ядра
<andrex> + гипертрейдинг
<andrex> 8 потоков
<tagezi> i7 там 4 нормальных и 4 виртуальных
<andrex> но линухи не любят гипертрейдинг
<andrex> я его вырубил в ядре
<tagezi> ну, оно собираеться в 8 потоков, загрузка проца примерно 95% ))
<artemz> Мне нравится убунта
<andrex> у мну 100 5 потоков
<andrex> 4 ведра +1
<andrex> -j5
<tagezi> очень странно
<andrex> он тормозит все
<andrex> гипертрейдинг этот
<tagezi> незнаю.. у меня не тормозит особо
<tagezi> я после того как воменяд винт на ссд, тормоза пропали
<artemz> Как вообще сейчас можно без ссд
<tagezi> make -j 8
<artemz> Блин 3г сажает батарейку
<tagezi> да, он автоматом сам поставил 8 потоков
<tagezi> artemz: уменьшт количество г )
<andrex> ша попробуем врубить)
<artemz> Может наоборот увеличить
<artemz> Лте сделать
<tagezi> artemz: г всегда только жрёт ресурсы
<artemz> Лте еще более прожорливо?
<artemz> Восстановил вчера водительское удостоверение
<artemz> Сегодня поеду машину посмотрю
<tagezi> andrex: а ты ебилды юзаешь для сборки ЛО?
<andrex> угу
<andrex> эх прийдетсо ща всю систему перебоать с вашим ht)
<tagezi> andrex: ht?
<andrex> да гипертрейдинг)
<tagezi> andrex: а что просто так нельзя его включить?
<tagezi> странно
<tagezi> в убунте вроде оно на лету всё хавает, я просто воткнул винт в ноут и оно заработало
<tagezi> andrex: или ты когда собирал флаги не выставил? )
<andrex> невключен он у меня
<andrex> был)
<andrex> не систему ненадо переберать это я пошутил)
<andrex> ну вкл) ша посмотрим как оно будет шустрить
<andrex> хех серавно придется перебирать сновым гцц march поменялось
<andrex> там чет кучка флагов появилась) инструкций цпу
<andrex> tagezi: -j9 грузит все на полную, процу даж пукнуть некогда ставь -j9
<tagezi> andrex: а по времени что?
<andrex> незнаю ща переберу system хотябы и посмотрю
<tagezi> ну ладно..
<andrex> но быстрее долдно быть
<tagezi> а мне наверное нужно ещё память увеличивать, значит
<andrex> ибо вовремя простоя он втыкает еще поток для компиляции
<tagezi> andrex: а можно директорию подключать на лету?
<andrex> про makeops прочитай нада втыкать количество ядер(цпу) +1
<tagezi> или только с перезагрузкой?
<andrex> маунтить да
<tagezi> andrex: ну, это нужно фалы для сборки менять значит, они там сами по себе живут как-то.. даже если после мейк указать желаемое количество ядер, он всёравно собирает как ему вздумается
<tagezi> я же не ебилдами собираю, а из гита прямо )
<andrex> ну в бунте тож было чет типа make.conf
<andrex> ну у мну все с гита просто ебилды еще)
<tagezi> у райдана опять винда глючит ))
<tagezi> ааа.. плащик забыл одеть ))
<andrex> у него просто идент идет после уже)
<andrex> tagezi: ддось его)
<tagezi> andrex: да ну, а если он повиснет, потом плакать будет, кому его утешать то потом )
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LinusTorvalds/posts?pid=6173274135056727234&oid=102150693225130002912
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-03
<aleksei`> утра
<tagezi> утра
<w1nt> d
<w1nt> ребята кто знает в чем проблема не могу установить убунту при установки экран весь в пикселях  и в не понятных буквах анг типо gggggggggfhfhfgggggggggggg
<w1nt> что делать?
<w1nt> я так понимаю что несовместимость с видеокартой
<w1nt> а как устранить?
<UNIm95> w1nt: что за железо?
<w1nt> intel core 2duo e6550 + radeon hd 4600
<w1nt> ram 3 gb
<w1nt> до этого у меня видюха стояла gt8600
<w1nt> ставилось спокойно убунто
<w1nt> на этой не ставиться
<w1nt> что делать хз
<w1nt> прошу помощи по этому
<aleksei`> w1nt, может видеокарта просто накрылась медным тазом?
<w1nt> а на винде работает как пчёлка?
<w1nt> еще и с расзгоном на 10%
<w1nt> и температура не выше 50 при работе на стресс тестах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> установи в консольном режиме с alternate диска
<w1nt> а можно ссылку с iso образом ubuntu с консольной установкой
<w1nt> я кстате и кубунту
<w1nt> тоже пробывал ставить
<SergeyIT> линукс разгона не любит, помнится
<w1nt> я ставил и по дефолду
<w1nt> на стандартных mhZ
<w1nt> ядра и памяти тоже не запускается
<SergeyIT> а в лайв режиме загружается?
<w1nt> неа
<w1nt> доходит походу только до лайв режима
<w1nt> там где ubuntu 16.01 LTS
<w1nt> пару секунд и после этого все в пикселях
<w1nt> и буквах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фотку экрана можешь сделать?
<w1nt> канечно
<w1nt> сейчас ссыслку дам
<w1nt> я фоткану на виртуалке
<w1nt> там 1в1
<w1nt> https://snag.gy/0BP9KE.jpg
<w1nt> ловите
<JohnDoe_71Rus> память на видеокатре
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя если это виртуалка и в винде нормально
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или оперативу переткни
<w1nt> у меня еще кстате глюк был ставлю кали поверх минта
<w1nt> пару раз стартует система и кали и минт
<w1nt> а потом кали не стартует
<w1nt> пишет типо нету /dev/sda там где она сидит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прогони всю оперативу memtest-ом
<w1nt> все дело  в том было что на жестком битые сектора и кали писался туда
<w1nt> ок попробую спс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> битые сектора на винте. питальник давно служит? посмотреть выходные конденсаторы и поменять если надо
<UNIm95> А черт
<UNIm95> Я тормоз
<UNIm95> Надо nomodeset
<UNIm95> а он свалил =(
<SergeyIT> так у него не черный экран
<UNIm95> Так это все равно nomodeset
<UNIm95> ДАААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААА
<UNIm95> УРААААААААААААААААААА
<UNIm95> ГНОМ 2 ЖИВ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<UNIm95> 16.04+мате
<UNIm95> я дома
<UNIm95> мне вернули 2009
<UNIm95> 2009-2014
<UNIm95> УРЯ!
<UNIm95> У меня будет офигительный апгрейд через пару дней
<UNIm95> Новый корпус, винчестеры с бэкапом
<UNIm95> tagezi: как правильно называется пакет с КДЕ столом в убунте? kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-full
<tagezi> UNIm95: да
<UNIm95> tagezi: надо оба или один из двух?
<tagezi> фул установит кучу мусара
<tagezi> там дохрена ненужного
<tagezi> кде разрабатывает кучу програм, включая видеоплеер, офис, редактор видео, каталогизатор фито
<tagezi> оно всё в фул входит
<tagezi> декстоп имеет намного меньше пакетов, но всё основное там есть, если нужно можно будет пару прог доставить
<UNIm95> Ок. Спасибо.
<UNIm95> Рискну с full. Смотрю в виртуалках 16.04
<tagezi> :))
<tagezi> чо спрашивал то тогда? :)
<tagezi> а я вот что-то врезки в ЛО не доганаю, толи баги, толи я допоручка
<tagezi> ж
<UNIm95> Думаешь я хорошо в кде разбираюсь?
<tagezi> думаешь я хорошо разбираюсь? :)
<tagezi> я его использую только из-за нескольких особенностей.. свистелки меня вообще не впечатляют, так что я знаю его как пару удобных програм, а рабочий стол, это просто ненужный бонус
<UNIm95> tagezi: Лол. Мате требует 3,5гб места kde-full 2,8
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> странно
<UNIm95> А я как офигел
<tagezi> в kubuntu-full есть даже scribus
<tagezi> чо они в мате напихали? :))
<UNIm95> Хз. Синаптик надо доставить. Есть либра
<tagezi> в кубунту уже есть муон
<tagezi> она наверное на перле все свои скрипбы для декстопа пишут :)
<UNIm95> Черт. Глобальное меню не фурычит в мате.
<UNIm95> Прикол
<UNIm95> Глобальная менюха запускается на нижней панели но не на верхней
<SergeyIT> а глобальное меню в гноме2 было?
<tagezi> а что такое глобальное меню?
<SergeyIT> перенос меню приложений в панель, вроде так
<tagezi> нахрен оно нужно?
<SergeyIT> экономит место в окне
<SergeyIT> удобно на малых экранах
<tagezi> может просто нужно занавески меньше использовать? :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: посмотри интерфейс макоси. При полном экране меню окна интегрируетсяв верхнюю панель.
<UNIm95> Это дико удобно
<tagezi> хм.. а если её нет? :)
<UNIm95> А нижняя панель работает в режиме дока: Если перекрывает окно панелька отображается если мышкой в низ экрана тыкнеш
<UNIm95> В результате по вертикали забирают только ~30 пикселей
<UNIm95> Такая комбинация очень удобна
<UNIm95> tagezi: знаешь почему kubuntu-full занимает меньше?
<tagezi> UNIm95: почему?
<UNIm95> tagezi: в kubuntu-full нет даже xserver
<UNIm95> тольео дополнения
<tagezi> да?
<UNIm95> да
<tagezi> это очень странно
<UNIm95> я начал доставлять kubuntu-desktop и среди пакетов появился xserver
<tagezi> там есть приложения, хначит по зависимостям должен быть
<UNIm95> Вот и я офигел
<tagezi> это ошибка сборщиков убунты
<UNIm95> Очень может быть
<tagezi> ну, если ты попробуешь в миниубунты поставить амарок, он притянет почти всё кде и все зависимости для его работы
<tagezi> или они выпилили зависимость от иксов
<tagezi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/kubuntu-desktop
<tagezi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/kubuntu-full
<tagezi> ужас, тихий ужас просто
<UNIm95> tagezi: еще косяк
<UNIm95> сразу пашет в с компизом
<UNIm95> и у меня не отображается нижняя панель
<UNIm95> но по ней можно кликать
<UNIm95> tagezi: Как вырубить композитинг в кедах
<tagezi> у меня его никогда не было :)
<UNIm95> Даже приложения не видно
<tagezi> ну, был.. ещё наверное в 10.04
<tagezi> но когда кубунта была его уже не было
<tagezi> странно что его поставили обратно
<UNIm95> Какой-то косяк с дровами
<UNIm95> или косяк в virtualbox дровах или в кедах
<UNIm95> В кедах =(
<UNIm95> снес дрова к vbox
<UNIm95> и все равно не пашет
<UNIm95> Так что мате или xfce
<tagezi> UNIm95: а ты расширения для вб нормально поставил?
<UNIm95> Да.
<tagezi> там версии совпадают?
<UNIm95> Если что mate работает без проблем
<tagezi> а какая у тебя карта?
<UNIm95> это 2 образа одного инсталла
<UNIm95> AMD R7 250X
<UNIm95> но причем тут карта?
<UNIm95> Опа
<UNIm95> момент
<UNIm95> есть идея
<UNIm95> tagezi: отрубил 3d ускорение
<UNIm95> все видно стало
<tagezi> эм.. ну, у меня нет 3д :)
<tagezi> я же в игры не играю, так что я даже не знал
<UNIm95> В настройках есть ускорение 3d графики
<UNIm95> настройках виртуалки
<UNIm95> видимо ускорение криво пашет
<Haron> Hi all
<tagezi> привет
<Haron> Скучно, вот решил на планшет поставить ирку и попробовать зайти
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> добро пожаловать, но у нас тихо обысно
<tagezi> а я с енотами матерюсь, меня отвлекают (
<Haron> :-)
<Haron> Какой клиент лучше для андрюши? А то я первый попавшийся воткнул
<tagezi> я не знаю.. я им не пользуюсь.. ткни andrex, он всё знает
<tagezi> о, он походу спит, наконец
<Haron> :-)
<Haron> Ну пусть дрыхнет
<Sergey_IT> Haron: у меня на андроиде AndChat, но пользуюсь где-то 1-2 раза в год
<Haron> Я как раз его поставил - он был первым в списке
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-04
<andrex> андчат норм клиент из бесплатных)
<andrex> а че меня тыкать то)
<andrex> я плохой
<andrex> ненада так
<evilgry> ещё из норальных irssi connectbot и quasselDroid
<aleksei`> утра
<tagezi> утра
<evilgry> привет
<tagezi> evilgry: ксто тебя разозлил?
<tagezi> кто*
<tagezi> дъявольский кузнечек :)
<evilgry> Я на себя разозлилась. Слишком непродуктивно занимаюсь как в университете, так и где-либо ещё.
<evilgry> Нужно сосредоточиться на одном деле, а не на двадцати сразу.
<tagezi> evilgry: ну, продуктивность не в сосредаточености на одном деле выражается. Например у меня жена успела за год сделать план доктавский план 4 лет
<tagezi> при этом она кроме своего "принятие решений" успела позаниматься хреннает чем
<tagezi> волновой анализ, изучала/преподавала байомеика и ТРИЗ, занимается танцами и пианинкой
<tagezi> короче, если посмотреть, то есь недели, когда она вообще ни чего по её майнстриму не делала
<evilgry> Ну, я думаю, что когда я занимаюсь 50-ю каналами на чате и не могу даже закончить небольшие задачки дома за месяцы, то надо как следует разозлиться.
<evilgry> Снова опять заняться всем сразу всегда есть время.
<tagezi> :) зачем тебе 50 каналов?
<tagezi> тыже вроде веб-интерфейс пишешь
<evilgry> Да в каждом канале есть или желание предложить помощь, или что-то разузнать.
<evilgry> Так понемножку список и вырос.
<evilgry> В частности, я не пользуюсь убунтой уже года три. Здесь я только для того, чтобы что-то обсудить.
<tagezi> ну, у меня тоже много каналов, но общаюсь я только на некоторых...
<tagezi> и у меня тоже нет убунту уже
<tagezi> дело в приоритетах, а не в увличениях
<evilgry> Да, приоритеты - это сложное дело.
<evilgry> Увлечений может быть много, но приоритет получают только примерно два-три.
<tagezi> evilgry: кстати, а что у тебя за система теперь?
<evilgry> Debian.
<tagezi> evilgry: о, нашёл одно из увлечений жены :)) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biomimetics
<tagezi> я вообще офанарел, когда она решила лекцию по этому прочитать
<tagezi> она экономист, который занимается разработкой методов принятием решений, и к инжинерным наукам вообще не имеет отношения
<tagezi> прочитала этим летом :))
<Jumboo> Привет всем, Аксакалы, я не очень, по стабильности лучше 14.4.5 или всё таки 16? интересует: ?ubuntu+virtualbox и нет времени всё тестировать неделями.
<tagezi> приколько вопрос, что устойчивее шар или шар с надписью?
<Jumboo> пожалуй что так, мне просто нужен совет со 100% гарантией надёжности...
<Jumboo> но опять же если говорить о шаре...  спасибо, пошла я нах.й
<tagezi> обратить тогда в каноникал, раз нужны гарантии
<tagezi> и то 100% не будет
<memx> .
<SergeyIT> информации ноль... да еще и матугается, ну и народ пошел (
<memx> .
<memx> msg ubuntuhelp !nick memx
<SergeyIT> http://justlan.net/services/irc/commands/
<andrex> шо кого убить?
<andrex> Jumboo: никто тебе никаких гарантий не дас и нечего тут свою ненависть выплескивать
<andrex> 14 стабильней пока что, но скоро стухнет
<andrex> вобще юзай дебиан если для сервака или фрю
<VladimirVolkov> привет
<VladimirVolkov> Поставил серверную убунту на десктоп, поствил xorg и i3wm. все отлично. дайте ссылку, где прочитать про назначение и описание демонов в убунту сервер.
<punkoivan> тест
<ubuntuhelp> punkoivan, Ну понг, и что?
<punkoivan> оооо
<punkoivan> два дня не мог ничо писать
<punkoivan> фигня какая-то была.
<SergeyIT> антифигин принимать надо
<tagezi> я боюсь в таких дозах ему не продадут :)
<tagezi> andrex: а флаг молчания для нерегестрированных стоит?
<andrex> да
<andrex> tagezi: их можно по хвосту банить если че) либо войс снимать))
<andrex> я про вебморду
<tagezi> да, это знаю
<andrex> а так все стоит
<andrex> см /quiet
<SergeyIT> и кому вы вебморду банить собираетесть?
<andrex> да интернету)
<tagezi> Haron: логи глянь за сегодня, в начале лога должна быть про клинты андройда
<Haron> СПС, гляну. Однако, зравствуй
<tagezi> да, здравствуй :)
<Haron> Ещё бы найти в этом адроидном клиенте как глянуть эти самые логи :-)
<tagezi> http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2016/10/04/%23ubuntu-ru.log
<tagezi> 2016-10-04 05:09:09  <andrex> андчат норм клиент из бесплатных)
<tagezi> 2016-10-04 07:06:30  <evilgry> ещё из норальных irssi connectbot и quasselDroid
<Haron> Спс
<tagezi> нз
<andrex> а о у
<andrex> Haron: q
<Haron> Ыыыы
<Haron> andrex: как в андчат смотреть логи? Чтой-то я тут никак не найду ....
<andrex> их нужно там сначала включить
<andrex> по дефолту они не пишутся
<Haron> Включил. 5 минут назад :-)
<andrex> )
<tagezi> )
<andrex> нуууу а так далеком мы не заходили) они либо в истории торчат частично либо гдето в фс телефона
<andrex> ща позырю
<Haron> Ну так я думал тут логи на сервере посмотреть можно, типа как в тепеграме
<andrex> ибо мне логи в клиенте как 5тое колесо телеге
<andrex> есть znc
<Haron> Эээээ......
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> фридон не пишет логи
<Haron> Ясно
<andrex> хитрый какой)
<tagezi> в правилах фридона говориться что логи не пишутся по умолчанию, а если они пишутся об этом должно быть заявлено официально в шапке
<andrex> фигасе там пришлось бы им писать)
<tagezi> мы в правилах явно это указываем.. немного не правильно, конечно :)
<Haron> Ну телеграм же пишет
<tagezi> ну, телеграм не думает об анонимности :)
<andrex> вобще
<andrex> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<andrex> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<tagezi> )))
<andrex> во
<Haron> Анонимность? с номером телефона? :ROFLMAO:
<andrex> ижно забыл уже)
<andrex> нууу там никто и не говорил никогда об анонимности
<andrex> хоть даже типо он подразумевается как анонимный) а срет своими логами всюду)
<andrex> извиняюсь за мой китайский)
<Haron> Ладно хоть не французский :-)
<andrex> я телеграм ток посмотреть ставил) ибо нескем там говорить) и снес его)
<tagezi> он просто китайский от французского не отличает :))
<andrex> ага
<Haron> :D
<andrex> вобще кроме немецкого английского и русского, ничего от французкого не отличаю)
<andrex> нада вичат заценить под ведройд во че)
<andrex> напомнили мне)
<tagezi> ну, вроде не плохой, когда больше ничего под рукой нет
<andrex> ааа это всеголиш клиент к relay тобиш к основному вичату)
<andrex> нуу норм да если белый ип есть)
<andrex> я его уже смотрел даже) там мой единственный комент торчит)
<andrex> https://imgur.com/7ZI8KpI жесть
<andrex> нада комент у них поправить) работает зараза)
<tagezi> а чо? вырвеглазненько, но не очень :)
<andrex> но на мелком телефоне это жесть)
<Haron> какая же зараза - запустил на компе hexchat, а сервер не пускает
<tagezi> прикрути новый дисплей к нему :)
<Haron> пока не вышел  на планшете, не смог зайти на компе
<andrex> угу
<andrex> эт норм)
<andrex> а есть у никсервы еще комманды для того чтобы прибить или поменять ник если его кто то щанял либо снять  блокировку сервисами
<Haron> дануна! что ж тут нормального
<andrex> знцу те выписать чтоь?
<andrex> тогда хоть сто клиентов под 2 ник пуляй
<andrex> 1
<Haron> он мне такое предлагал -  Capabilities acknowledged: 9account-notify extended-join identify-msg multi-prefix
<Haron> ладно, фиг с ним, буду знать, что нельзя одновременно и с планшета и с десктопа под одним ником
<tagezi> да даже с одного компа нельзя
<tagezi> ставь сервер и выходи через него
<Haron> вот этим я ещё не занимался )))
<tagezi> чо, слабо сервер на мобилке поднять? :))
<Haron> тогда уж на дисковом телефоне )))
<tagezi> :D
<Haron> или на армейском )))) который с крутилкой )))
<tagezi> нада artus ткнуть, он любить фигню всякую делать.. может и есть что-то типа znc на телефон..
<tagezi> или можно на роутер запизать
<tagezi> х*
<andrex> есть что то типо знц на телефон
<andrex> и не тока знц)
<andrex> можно прям сервак поднять
<andrex> ирц
<tagezi> карусель? :)
<andrex> вертолет
<andrex> )
<tagezi> Haron: осталось только найти для армейского :р
<Haron> пару бутылок прапору - он тебе что угодно найдёт )))
<andrex> усе я спать
<tagezi> ночи
<Haron> спок
<tagezi> хотя ты ещё часа три сидишь после того как говоришь эту фразу :))
<Haron> он как еврей из анекдота - прощается и не уходит )))
<tagezi> дадада )
<andrex> я даже афк повешу чтобы вы поверили
<tagezi> ну, я же говорил : )
<Haron> О!ОФТ объявился )))
<toZen> Не ори!
<Haron> )))))
<toZen> Шо поделываете, перцы 🌶?
<Haron> тебя вот ждали
<Haron> тосковали
<tagezi> :)
<toZen> Тоскуны
<Haron> а сам как? всё ещё в Риге или уже вернулся?
<toZen> Фигасе!! Откуда инфа?! О_о
<UNIm95> Что я пропустил?
<tagezi> да мы тут ржом.. пока дети спят
<Haron> toZen: Надо меньше на мордокнигу выкладывать )))
<toZen> Кто эти люди со странными никами?!
<UNIm95> toZen: Взаимно
<toZen> Ааа..точно!!! :)))
<Haron> ЖВ
<UNIm95> Что вы делаете в моем уютном чатике
<Haron> О_О
 * tagezi пошел за гипсом )
<UNIm95> Обычно я тут флужу
<toZen> Я уже забыл все иркины символы...)))
 * Haron их никогда и не знал :D
<UNIm95> + еще пара человек
<Haron> дык на форуме затишье, все культурно-послушные, банить некого )))
<UNIm95> Могу вам бан выдать
<tagezi> ну, тут уже пол года не банили, вроде
<toZen> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<tagezi> обычно достаточно поворчать :)
<Haron> UNIm95: грозен!
<tagezi> жа он притворяется :)
<tagezi> Sasha_LV: опять интернет настраиваем?
<Sasha_LV> да
<tagezi> клиент убери из автозагрузки :))))
<tagezi> зачем вы вообще всякий мусор в автозагрузке держите?
<andrex> в сентябре забанил хост ыл скакимто пиаром
<andrex> мне не понравиось)
<tagezi> да ты вообще злой  )
<andrex> а нефиг
<tagezi> спать!
<Haron> чо орёшь?
<andrex> ещебы мультики 18+ прикручивали к хосту
<tagezi> на горшок и в люльку :)
<toZen> Не ори!!!!
<andrex> шопотом кричите шопотом
<tagezi> :)
<toZen> Если бы мультики +18 прикручивали, тут бы некоторые откручивали. Нельзя, ибо сие есть членовредительное...
<Haron> andrex: а чо мультики? может лучше что-нибудь немецкое? про сантехников/садовников?
<andrex> гу я про это и имел ввиду)
<toZen> Пайпище!!! Это ты маскируешься под андрексом?
<tagezi> да ладно, у нас вон в баглизу начали спасить )
<Haron> не он это
<tagezi> спамить*
<toZen> Фиг!! Спасить, так спасить!!!
<andrex> да
<andrex> рекламу давать по телеку и листовки в мвд раскидывать
<Haron> я вчера вечером вот о чём задумался - USA... USB... а дальше? какие ещё абревиатуры есть, которые начинаются на US?
<andrex> ussr
<Haron> из 3-х букв
<tagezi> US + 26
<tagezi> US[A-Z}
<Haron> )))
<andrex> us и другие
<tagezi> us - самоо по себе американский английский )
<toZen> Чиво?
<Haron> О! Ща шотландец тут всех построит )))
<toZen> Как нефик-нафик!!
<tagezi> может с него снять +v ? :)
<Haron> а надо ли?
<toZen> Отдача не замучает?
<tagezi> ну, она ему говорить позволяет :))
<toZen> О_О
<Haron> ))))
<toZen> Кругом дартаньяны...
<andrex> жисть не справедливый вестч
<Haron> кстати, ОФТ, на дворе осень, холодно, ветер... тебе под килт не задувает? а то простудишь ))))
<andrex> хех
<andrex> у когото ветер а у когото снег уже
<Haron> нам сегодня обещали
<toZen> Шотландцы всегда в меху!
<Haron> правда на западе только, к нам через день-другой доберётся
<Haron> toZen: в своём что ли?
<toZen> А то
<toZen> Чё за?
<Haron> если судить по твоей фотке, то риск застудить у тебя гораздо выше 100% )))
<Haron> Котовский ты наш ))))
<toZen> Ды, это я сверху бритышь)))
<Haron> уж не помню у кого в подписи встречал фразу про косы, выглядывающие из под юбки....
<Haron> это не про тебя?
<tagezi> ))
<toZen> Не
<tagezi> обрезал :)
<Sergey_IT> ночез
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, боюсь спросить, а что ты обрезал? :(
<tagezi> не я, а он :)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты делал эту штуку? https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD_%D0%93%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B0
<Sergey_IT> неа, зачем?
<tagezi> ну, просто прикольно :)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-05
<aleksei`> утра
<tagezi> утра всем
<punkoivan> утра
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> чу
<tagezi> бу
<andrex> чу
<aleksei`> ку
<andrex> нет такого солва
<aleksei`> кучубучуку?
<andrex> да
<SergeyIT> кучу Бучуку - только кто такой Бучук?
<punkoivan> развелось флудеров тут...
<SergeyIT> и не говори...
<andrex> punkoivan: уверен?
<punkoivan>  andrex, звучит как угроза...
<andrex> ну и ладно( а я уже обрадовался)
<andrex> это был просто вопрос если комуто показалось угрозой я не виноват)
<aleksei`> ))
<punkoivan> :)
<SergeyIT> привет человеку с Рублевки
<punkoivan> А тут такие есть?
<andrex> видимо
<SergeyIT> s777*** оттуда (IP)
<andrex> фсбшники траик расшифровывают)
<akella> 123
<akella> Ку люди
<akella> Доброго времени суток
<akella> Есть кто шарит?
<akella> Ясно понятно
<punkoivan> монолог "Челвоек первый раз с иркой".
<andrex> да вроде когдато уже гдето был
<andrex> это просто мода выходить после вопроса) или тупо выходить)
<andrex> интрига)
<andrex> интересно чего он хотел?
<andrex> жалкий человечешка)
<punkoivan> хотел узнать есть кто шарит
 * andrex пошол шарить
<andrex> е
<punkoivan> И как он быть тем, кто шарит?
<andrex> нууу кто то шарит по карманам кто то шарит вафлю) кто то еще чето гдето шарит)
<andrex> интересно)
<punkoivan> особенно карманы? :)
<andrex> нууу да
<andrex> че там кто спрятал в своих карманах))
<punkoivan> Та спрячешь от вас :)
<punkoivan> Хотя, по идее, если человек шарит карманы, то он наоборот, НЕ прячет :)
<andrex> нет если человек шарит карманы значит он чето посеял)
<punkoivan> Я привязываюсь к слову Share :)
<punkoivan> Кстате, скажите. Миранда жива?
<andrex> в любом случае
<punkoivan> развивается?
<andrex> эммм
<andrex> я уже заыл что это?
<punkoivan> помню в годы аськи она была супершняга.
<punkoivan> (4:22:38 PM) JohnDoe_71Rus left the room (quit: Quit: Miranda IM! Smaller, Faster, Easier. http://miranda-im.org).
<andrex> нуу написать то и я могу так)
<punkoivan> но я тогда RnQ пользовал. маленький и портабельный.
<punkoivan> та я понимаю, просто вспомнил, интересно стало.
<punkoivan> Внезапно, 30 сентября релиз был О_о
<andrex> даж сорцы есть
<punkoivan> а чо даж?
<punkoivan> всегда вроде опенсорц была, из-за этого там можно было монстра собрать - плагинами обрастала.
<andrex> а я не юзал никогда
<andrex> для меня оно с родни мирц хрень какаято непонятная)
<punkoivan> мирц?
<punkoivan> мирц?
<punkoivan> я тож не юзал, но году в 2007 пропихивали мне её активно.
<andrex> tagezi:
<tagezi> и?
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=282573.0;topicseen
<tagezi> и чо я ему новый принтер куплю?:)
<andrex> да)
<andrex> хмм а если маштабировать?
<tagezi> если честно, то проще заказать конверты в тепаграфии, будет быстрее и дешевле, а не снашать ПО которое для этого не делалось
<tagezi> а если ему хочется пользовать ворд, пусть купит и пользует
<tagezi> для большего, он не даёт инфу.. непонятно ни какой ЛО, ни какая система
<andrex> ну тогда фиг сним)
<Haron> Hi all
<tagezi> привет
<tagezi> Haron: знаешь историю.. была тут... человек заходит, здаровается и молчит, то его принимают за бота, и он получает бан :)
<Haron> )))
<tagezi> реальная кстати, он на форуме потом ябидничал :))
<Haron> в принципе, я и есть бот
<Haron> банбот
<Haron> на форуме
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-06
<aleksei`> утра
<punkoivan> утра
<tagezi> утра всем
<aleksei`> и тебе утра
<SergeyIT> усем утра!
<aleksei`> утра и тебе
<punkoivan> утра тебе и
<cdf> Hello! I switched to Ubuntu (I'm using it only few hours) and got problem with Package Manager (I switched from Arch, and I have no idea how to use apt). A notification shows me "Error: Broken Count > 0". I
<cdf> О, это ж русский канал.
<cdf> Кто знает, как проблему пакетного менеджера решить? "Error: Broken Count > 0". Пытаюсь обновиться через Software and Updates
<cdf> Эм, есть тут кто живой?
<cdf> Ладно, всем удачи тогда...
<punkoivan> точно мода такая :)
<UNIm95> Кто догадается почему я весёлый?
<tagezi> новый комп? :)
<UNIm95> Нет.
<UNIm95> Приехала ССД и вентилятор на 230мм
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хепибёздей
<tagezi> хепивжж
<UNIm95> причем все в новый корпус.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ссд в офлайне брал или китайский сюрприз,
<UNIm95> с амазона. SanDisk на 240гб
<Sergey_IT> вечора
<Sergey_IT> холодает... народ в спячку уходит?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-07
<aleksei`> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Бот-помощник, помоги решить систему дифференциальных уравнений
<tagezi> утра
<tagezi> кстати, наверное есть такой бот :)
<SergeyIT> ку, пятничного
<Sergey_IT> вечеру
<tagezi> фриноде опять колбасит? (
<Sergey_IT> пятница же
<Sergey_IT> test
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-08
<tagezi> утра
<gry> привет, доброе утро
<andrex> да
<andrex> суток
<gry> qqqqqqqqqqqq: чего это ты тут делаешь
<andrex> gry: это кто?
<andrex> да света бриветы)
<gry> у него ник няшный
<gry> приветики
<andrex> qqqqqqqqqqqq: где купил?
<andrex> к томуже не зареганый
<andrex> такшто пусть дальше молчит)
<UNIm95> Что-то перезд в новый корпус криво идет
<UNIm95> вроде даже видюха сдохла =(
<tagezi> UNIm95: гномики не любят покидать своих пещер
<tagezi> вот они и закапываю добро :)
<UNIm95> Не очень шутка =(
<UNIm95> На интеграшке теперь сидеть
<tagezi> поставь блюдце с молоком гденибудь в новом месте
<UNIm95> Надо будет с офисным админом на компе проверать
<tagezi> чото я обновился.. и балу опять шуршит по диску
<tagezi> зима скоро, а он из спячьки вылез :)
<UNIm95> Уря
<UNIm95> Куб компиза вернулся
<UNIm95> Чествую себя так же как первый раз убунту установил
 * tagezi рука лицо
<UNIm95> tagezi: Чего?
<UNIm95> Я как настроил систему с гномом2 в 2008 так и переносил все
<UNIm95> до гнома 3
<tagezi> у тебя карта сгорела, а ты радуешься что рабочие столы теперь можно менять как в 15 лет :)
<UNIm95> там xfce и вернулся домой
<UNIm95> Надо смотреть сгорела или еще какая зрень
<UNIm95> хрень*
<andrex> руки все это руки
<UNIm95> Вполне возможно
<andrex> у меня при сборке компа  гдето в лет 15 тока пямять коротнула ) ито не согрела на том инцедентов больше небыло)
<UNIm95> О черт
<UNIm95> Я понял где я накосячил
<UNIm95> А почистил от пыли!
<andrex> ито потому что я ее не довоткнул)
<UNIm95> От святой пыли
<UNIm95> И все
<andrex> да на ней все смд держались виать)
<UNIm95> Верно
<tagezi> молоко не поможет (
<UNIm95> Вентилятор в 23см это вещь!
<UNIm95> Из-за его тяги процнссорный кулер не включается.
<andrex> O_o тыб еще туа пропеллер прикрутил)
<tagezi> турбину от бурана :)
<tagezi> UNIm95: вот выбует всех гномиков из компа, кто потом будет юегать по проводам и битики переносить? :)
<tagezi> бегать*
<andrex> выдует
<tagezi> да
<andrex> ппц в комнате тишина такая что слух обострился и шум ноута показался чуть ли не шумом ветродуйки либо как будто окно открыто а там ветрише стоит))
<tagezi> ты чего, из города уехал?
<andrex> нет
 * linxon подарил шумогенератор на солярке andrex
<UNIm95> linxon: Солярка мертва. Оракл слил ее.
<UNIm95> andrex А что такого? Он вертится медленно. И тихо
<linxon> что? солярка...
<linxon> парнишка их марса прилетел ^^
<linxon> если долго сидеть так, то может голова заболеть
<linxon> нужно включить музыку
<UNIm95> linxon: ты сам про шумогенератор на солярке
<linxon> что нравится
<linxon> кажись... он уснул там
<linxon> засопел
<linxon> во картина.. представляю
<linxon> мнда
<UNI[m]95> tagezi: Хочешь охренеть больше чем возможно?
<UNI[m]95> tagezi: Или уже спишь?
<tagezi> давац
<tagezi> й*
<UNI[m]95> tagezi: видюха рабочая
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дровишек подкинул
<tagezi> гномики вернулись :)
<UNI[m]95> tagezi: угадай с чем несовместима видюха?
<tagezi> незнаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с тачпадом
<UNI[m]95> Предупреждаю. До ремонта несовместимости комп вообще не грузился
<UNI[m]95> JohnDoe_71Rus: тепло
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это твой баребон на кучу дисков?
<UNI[m]95> Да. Он самый. Железо до вчерашнего дня работало без нарекаций
<UNI[m]95> нареканий*
<tagezi> мощи не хватает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> колись, чего добавил после чего перестало работать
<UNI[m]95> tagezi: Железо все то же что и раньше
<tagezi> да пропелер он добавил :)
<UNI[m]95> Да + один вентилятор. но дело не в нем
<tagezi> да в нём.. входной мощности не хватает вот и всё
<tagezi> выходной
<UNI[m]95> tagezi: нет
<tagezi> а вчем тогда? молоко в угол поставил? :))
<UNI[m]95> tagezi: как может вентилятор поставить на колени блок в 500 Ватт?
<UNI[m]95> JohnDoe_71Rus: у тебя последний шанс угадать.
<tagezi> ну, у тебя мать, диски, видяха... и + винтелятор дали пиковую возможную потребляемую мощность, вот оно и отрубило не нужное
<tagezi> посчитай потребляемые мощности
<UNI[m]95> tagezi: нет. Косяк в диоде питания и активности жесткого диска. Когда они включены изображение не идет через внешнюю видюху
<UNI[m]95> Хз как это связано
<tagezi> там разные мосты же вроде
<tagezi> диски южный, видяха северный, не?
<tagezi> они никак не связаны
<UNI[m]95> Ты не понимаешь
<UNI[m]95> Косяк тупо в диодах
<UNI[m]95> которые светят
<UNI[m]95> и все
<UNI[m]95> КАК оно может повлиять на видюху.
<tagezi> а они то как связаны с этим? :)
<tagezi> у тебя не правильные гномики :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNI[m]95: пробовал биос сбросить
<UNI[m]95> JohnDoe_71Rus: Мне ответить саркастично или уже понял?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а он точно сбросился?
<UNI[m]95> Да. Руками перенастраивал работу винчестеров на ACHI и температуры срабатывания кулера процессора.
<UNI[m]95> Все работает =) Осталось дождаться завтра что бы установить последние винчестеры а их надо пропылесотить.
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-09
<tagezi> утра
<oles> tagezi, hi
<UNIm95> Утра
<UNIm95> Блин.
<UNIm95> Только заметил 2 проблемки:
<UNIm95> Блок питания пищит дросселями
<UNIm95> не дров на amd r7
<SigmaTel> Добрый вечер! Можете меня поздравить (смех) - я установил из-под минимальной Ubuntu 14.04.1 сетевую карту и продолжаю установку нужного барахла уже через сеть. XD
<SigmaTel> Ну, как сказать, минимальной. Брался альтернативный образ Lubuntu 14.04.1, после установки минимальной системы и загрузчика, с флешки сделал chroot в систему, установил иксы (без de), перезагрузился и далее уже с b43-fwcutter возился.
<SigmaTel> Не пойму, почему mouseemu не работает.
<SigmaTel> exit
<SigmaTel> Ой. Прошу прощения.
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> да, ох уж эти вечера
<Sergey_IT> на хуторе?
<tagezi> ну, не знаю.. ты же их вспоминаешь постоянно :)
<Sergey_IT> не я - природа
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-02
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущие версии: 16.04 LTS, 17.04 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<aleksei`> утра всем
<|cub|> утры
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> О, логи появились )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> контора пишет
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> artus, напрограммился?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-03
<aleksei`> утра
<artemz1> Привет
<rapidsp> чета народу набежало
<rapidsp> релиз чтоли?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 30 лет ядру
<rapidsp> подтягиваются старые ядроводы? :)
<anderx> тююю набежало
<anderx> 26 тел из низ 4 бота
<anderx> и половина висячих знц
<|cub|> та ладно, я заглядываю иногда и у меня нет знц)
<Leagnus> привет! ни у кого с Network Manager 1.2.6 не было проблем?
<Leagnus> у меня 3G модем не находит сеть и не может зарегистрироваться
<Leagnus> хоть сначала и получаю "Вы зарегистрированы в домашней сети"
<Leagnus> А под виндой никаких проблем с ним.
<|cub|> у меня точно не было
<artus> SergeyIT, дарооофф :)
<SergeyIT> ку ;)
<macoso> доброго времени суток
<andrex> серожааа
<artus> SergeyIT, вооо, так тебя подергать мона? :D
<andrex> artus: пошляк)
<artus> andrex, :P
<andrex> че кто тут еще на бубенте?
<andrex> - на бубенте
<andrex> протсо кто тут еще жив)
<rapidsp> на бубунту сил нет больше :)
<andrex> а на че есть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тетрисЪ
<rapidsp> дебьян
<andrex> ммм круто)
<andrex> генту
<andrex> кто красноглазей?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> линух фром скратч
<artus> тяк, хто тут програмизд страшный?
<andrex> папаша красноглазиков
<andrex> серожа же
<andrex> остальные все симпотишные
<artus> сирожа прячитцооо :D
<artus> нуу, не стесняйтесь, поднимайте руки :D
<andrex> лн тя боицо
<artus> https://hastebin.com/ekaminutov.cs вобщем чет у мну нимного ниале :(
<artus> вернее але не не так как хотелосьбы :D
<andrex> ой ардуиздец
<andrex> тагезю пни
<andrex> он чето умеет)
<andrex> вроде
<artus> суть в том что мне при выпадании значения одного из пакет нужно посылать единоразово, менять значения флага так понимаю, но вот при переходе на другой значение у меня флах то получаетцо уже вырублен, кароче оно или флудит мне в порт или один раз плюн
<artus> ет и молчит
<artus> tagezi, тагезяяяяяя!!!!!!!!!!!!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а может оно при смене значения само флаг вырубает. привентивно так сказать
<andrex> хммм а не пробовал ли артус просить на их канале?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут публика вменяемей :)
<artus> andrex, нибухти :D я там никого низнаю :D
<andrex> ии?
<andrex> стесняешсо?
<artus> ога
<andrex> :D
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну вырубаю я его после врайта в порт. чтоб не флудило. и получаетцо что состояние флага именилось на выкл и приплыли. а если я его в следуйщий иф сую на вкл - получаетцо фигня :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> просто предположение, что оно в какой нить другой функции именно такое поведение задано
<artus> правда мне еще нуна опрашивать второй потенциометр , почитай по такому принципу но байткоды будут другие слатцо, и нужно чтоб приоритет у него был на уровне - если в любой момент включаетцо второй - то первый игнорируетцо от слова совсем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на этот случай у меня в памяти возникает сочетание "аппаратные прерывания"
<artus> я тоже знаю такое страшное слово, но вот кроме как отголосков мифов из детских повестей что у костра зачитывал старейшина племени - никаких асоциаций что это за зверь :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> типа если дернуть аппаратную ногу то прога все бросает и обрабатывает ногу
<andrex> http://robotosha.ru/arduino/arduino-interrupts.html
<artus> да она и так у меня по прерыванию читает ногу энкодера. дело не в этом.
<artus> дело в главности :D если дергаем левую ногу пока ходила правая - то резко забыть про правую ващее, пока левую не отпустят
<andrex> ааа вы уже о другом
<andrex> ну дык посмотри какие есть) тут прирывания и щупай)
<artus> andrex, да все о том же.
<andrex> либо по таймеру
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по ссылке есть "приоритет прерывания"
<andrex> либо еще через какоето не понятное место)
<tagezi> привет всем
<andrex> ооо
<andrex> оно живое и говорит))
<artus> тагезяя!!! ты жи умныый, я точно знаю!!!
<andrex> tagezi: как скалодром? как либра?
<andrex> че как че
<tagezi> живой, это градное :)
<andrex> ой да нее
<andrex> это ваще фигня)
<tagezi> artus: чо это за шня?
<tagezi> artus: что это за трашный звень такой? is_once = true; if (is_once) { is_once = false; } else is_once = true; if (is_once) { is_once = false; }
<artus> tagezi, вобщем это задача скорости оборотов движка в зависимости от того на сколько повенут потенциометр. а так как плат управляетцо по rs485 , то плевать ей нуна наборы байткодов.   else is_once = true; это там уже пошли упарывания по причине того что флаг вырубило
<artus>  и все, ниче нихатим делать :D
<artus> а вотть как его по уму распинать по отдельным функциям - я нинаааюююююю
<tagezi> блин, почему ты всегда приходишь когда у меня болит голова? :)
<tagezi> причем она 2 месяца не болела :)
<artus> у ты каакаяяя :D
<SergeyIT> artus, пока занят :(
<andrex> серожа дос настраивает)
<andrex> артус не мешай)
<andrex> серожа молодец)
<rapidsp> драйвер верхней памяти?
<rapidsp> или не дай бох с русификатором
<SergeyIT> artus, не понял, а для sensorValue == <4 и 100,101,300,301.... будет всегда is_once-true и в первый вызов loop sensorValue = (0 + sensorValue) / averageFactor может быть меньше 4
<SergeyIT> и при sensorValue > 1022 что?
<SergeyIT> и диапазоны перекрываются 300-600 и 400-800
<artus> SergeyIT, ммм, еще раз
<SergeyIT> if (sensorValue>3 && sensorValue<100 ), а где для <=3 ?
<artus> SergeyIT, а, вобщем это такая по сути выключалка флуда :D если значение меньше 4х, в усредненном варианте, то оно ничего не шлет. выключаетцо то оно всеравно последовательно. а последним на выключение там идет посылка последовательности для стоп
<artus> вобщем эти то градации будут в процесе еще правитцо, сие не суть, вот как организовать единоразовую отправку пакета с остановкой посылки но в тоже время ждать чтоб запустить если изменитцо диапазон - воть кароче чет у меня ниале
<SergeyIT> а где у тебя функция loop вызывается?
<SergeyIT> где-то цикл должен быть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она сама по себе бесконечный цикл
<JohnDoe_71Rus> заморочки ардуинства
<artus> ага
<Sergey_IT> [18:28:41] <JohnDoe_71Rus> она сама по себе бесконечный цикл
<Sergey_IT> loop у artus никак не цикл, вызывается она либо в другом цикле, либо по прерыванию, надо разбираться
<Sergey_IT> а если по прерыванию, то надо узнать по какому
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: http://arduino.ru/Reference/Loop
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://wiki.amperka.ru/%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5:%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D1%82%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B0-%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC%D1%8B-%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F-arduino
<Sergey_IT> игрушка какая-то для школьников
<takanashi> Приветули
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-04
<aleksei`> утра
<SergeyIT> ку
<macoso> ку
<SergeyIT> о, кунструктивный разговор )
<macoso> в irc наличие собеседника уже конструктивно
<rapidsp> ибо ку
<artus> ку чулавеки
<Sergey_IT> чучувеки
<artus> :P
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-05
<aleksei`> всем утра
<SergeyIT> ку
<evgblkn> @ubuntuhelp
<Leagnus> ребят, ни у кого с 3G модемом не было
<Leagnus> "Сбой при включении соединения. (2) Active connection removed before it was initialized"
<Leagnus> ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> давно пользовал мегафоновский e1750
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но это очень давно, времена 10.04
<andrex> небыло
<andrex> подрубал ноклу e 72
<SergeyIT> не имел, не привлекался
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не состоял
<Sergey_IT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-06
<aleksei`> всем утра
<SergeyIT> ку
<tagezi> ку
<Sergey_IT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-01
<rapidsp> re
<rapidsp> а как в баше сказать if [[ a = '1']] чтобы сработало?
<rapidsp> сначала логическую true передавал, теперь уже строку '1', чего еще ей нужно? :)
<rapidsp> * $a
<rapidsp> все, нашел. пробелы надо после скобок ставить :)
<SergeyIT> жуткий язык...
<rapidsp> лишь бы работал :)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-02
<SergeyIT> ку
<rapidsp> re
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стало выскакивать W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package gdb-minimal
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как лечить?
<rapidsp> apt update
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня 14.04 пока
<rapidsp> а на какой команде ругается?
<andrex> о чо это бубен ломается))
<rapidsp> скромный наверное
<andrex> угу и инвалид немножко
<SergeyIT> и логи так и не починили (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> после установки и обновления пакетов
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-03
<qwefytuoityty> ?
<qwefytuoityty> у vb нет возможности через эмуляцыю биос загружать операционую систему с usb. Vb имеет возможность установку с UEFI, возможно будет загрузить с usb диска оперецыонную систему с uefi? Uefi не когда не использовал.
<qwefytuoityty> суть не втом чтобы пробросить USB c хоста в гостя, суть в том чтобы создать в vb контролёр usb 3.0 c HDD и снего запускать os. C vb биос так не работает не пункта в биос загрузка с usb
<andrex> use qemu
<qwefytuoityty> xp
<qwefytuoityty> host xp
<qwefytuoityty> qemu для меня сложен
<andrex> чтоб заставить вбокс чето делать что не реализованно в гуи надо тоже консольку мацать
<andrex> а тебе это сложно как я понял)
<qwefytuoityty> это сам себе усложнять используя qemu когда есть vmwplayer и vb
<qwefytuoityty> проще, создаю в vb контролёр usb 3.0 размечаю контенер HDD в vb как положено для uefi, запускаю vb c uefi. Будет происходить установка или нет, или не знаете?
<qwefytuoityty> пока читаю об раметке uefi не когда не размечал
<qwefytuoityty> даже 10 как тест ставил на реальный пк через биос
<qwefytuoityty> с boot
<qwefytuoityty> andrex английский  знаешь?
<andrex> /j #vbox
<andrex> /j ##windows
<qwefytuoityty> и что это значит ?
<qwefytuoityty> в vb как я понял обитают по Usa времени
<qwefytuoityty> приимуществено
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: я пробовал в qemu грузить реальную систему с соседнего раздела. диииико тормозно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще  и рутовые права захотело, потому что работа с разделами
<qwefytuoityty> найти в интернете как размечать и устанавливать с UEFI не проблема, поставить и проверить в vb тоже не проблема. через чат спросить самое быстрое и простое
<qwefytuoityty> пойду помучаюсь через програмный переводчик на канале ubuntu
<qwefytuoityty> gparted live cd  c usb cd-rom загрузился если включить uefi  в  vb размечаю  ставлю lubuntu
<qwefytuoityty> gparted live cd  c usb cd-rom загрузился если включить uefi  в  vb, размечаю и  ставлю lubuntu
<qwefytuoityty> https://ibb.co/cbrxye
<qwefytuoityty> оказалось проще проверить чем спрашивать
<qwefytuoityty> установил, загружается
<qwefytuoityty> vb with UEFI https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3f2NgxyB7m/ https://ibb.co/cbrxye Can not load HDD if anable compression. Lubuntu 64 18
<qwefytuoityty> there a no bootloaders that support zstd. lzo - ok
<qwefytuoityty> если загружать с bios c контролёром для дисков и установленным сжатием zstd, загрузка происходит
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-04
<|rapidsp|> блин подсел на дебы, на рпмах прям ломка :) моск сломать можно
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-06
<Talikka> Join #ubuntu-nordic if you are interested in creating an official association to promote Ubuntu and Linux in the Nordic and Baltic countries. Currently there are only two Finnish men and one bot. No operators. We were thinking that we would need a joint association for Ubuntu users in Scandinavia and Finland but should other Linux stuff and the Baltic countries and part of Russia be included?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-07
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://i.imgur.com/7pd2BeC.png не плохо так для ноута с лубунтой
<diskin> JohnDoe_71Rus, что именно неплохо? или там прекрасно все? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> аптайм с месяц
#ubuntu-ru 2019-09-30
<andrex> SergeyIT: о ты еще жифф. афигеть)
<SergeyIT> а ты сомневался?
<andrex> SergeyIT: угу))
<SergeyIT> я уже многих опов тут пережил ))
<andrex> да считай всех)
<SergeyIT> неее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где то слышал что на 18.04 иксы на tty2 сидят. это верно?
<andrex> да
<andrex> и вяленд на тту1
<andrex> ну или на оборот
<JohnDoe_71Rus> аа, живые тут на убунте не сидят. я забыл
<SergeyIT> брось каку... ubuntu18.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> странно, у меня чистая установка но иксы в 7 коноли как обычно
<andrex> а я обновлял и вот такое было
<andrex> на 2х тту гуй
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть хавту как иксы перекинуть например с 7 на 4-ю консоль?
<andrex> чето про системд надо читать)
<andrex> я в не не умею)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на этой машинке коди и управление с пульта. не знаю кто придумал, но есть 4 кнопочки которые консоли вызывают. а 7 консоль с пульта не вызвать
<andrex> вобще вроде системда  по дефолту пускает иксы в текущем tty
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю что значит "в текущем tty" системе больше 6 месяцев и иксы там на 7 консоли изначально
<JohnDoe_71Rus> про "иксы в консоли" гуглится только startx
<andrex> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd_(%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9)/User_(%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9)#Xorg_%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA_%D1%81%D0%BB%D1%83%D0%B6%D0%B1%D0%B0_systemd_%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня нет .bash_profile и нет /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/50-systemd-user.sh
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тем более что  .bash_profile в папке пользователя, а иксы с логоном на 7 консоли взлетают еще ДО логина и чтения папки пользователя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если в /default/console-setup уменьшить ACTIVE_CONSOLES ююю [10-3] система иксы на следующей доступной 4-й запустит или все равно на 7-й?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-10-01
<SergeyIT> andrex, гляди, Зеленый появился )
<andrex> SergeyIT: он приходит иногда)) иногда уходит, внезапно))
<andrex> ссдшник поменял, ща будет разворот поворот системы на него))
<SergeyIT> а старый сломался?
<andrex> угу погарантии поменяли на интел 512
<SergeyIT> я копировал работающую систему просто
<andrex> 8 месяцев отработал бедняга))
<SergeyIT> у меня все самсунг
<andrex> ну 256 на 512 заменить это круче чем самсунг))
<andrex> 240
<SergeyIT> 1-ый лет 5 уже в нетбуке
<andrex> а самсунги щас подешевели ппц)
<andrex> но да хорошие они
<SergeyIT> пока работают )
<andrex> да там adata был) так что я на него адежды не питал. сдох контролер и все успел тока выдернуть из него данные
<SergeyIT> жаль самсунгов ноутов нет теперь... я бы свой поменял, а то он морально устарел
<mintdja> сейчас только сяоми рулят )
<mintdja> остальные писать не умеют
<JohnDoe_71Rus> о, букавки появились в чате.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нужна консультация "кто виноват? и что делать?" https://lubuntu.ru/viewtopic.php?p=35506#p35506
<SergeyIT> после какого таймера, BIOS?
<SergeyIT> или grub, а если нажать enter?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> после таймера груба
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "если нажать enter?" ну ты спросил. это я не проверял, там 3-5 секунд таймер всего.
<SergeyIT> а если enter нажать?
<SergeyIT> я таймера практически никогда не жду
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне таймер тоже не нужен. я его делал что б другие могли иногда окошки загрузить
<SergeyIT> а сплеш скрин отключить если, может что покажет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати с таймером и "если нажать enter" у меня сейчас заковыка с кальулейт.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там походу дело в переключении режима монитора. потому что потом начинает что-то грузить, видно по активности диода. но экран черный. потом показывает сплеш лубунты, бегунок успевает один раз пробежать
<SergeyIT> а перед тем, как появилась проблема, ты что-то делал?
<SergeyIT> у меня с долгой загрузкой была только вот эта причина https://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=300921.0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я ж там написал, менял видяшку и материнку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но точно не помню, долго грузит давно. просто на тему на форуме вышел и решил пофиксить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может быть после обновления 14 - 16 - 18. точно уже не помню
<SergeyIT> что за материнка, что-то медленно грузится
<SergeyIT> и проц
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: amd?
<andrex> dstd надо походу пересобирать)
<andrex> видать пофиксили баг с загрузкой на рязанях и сломали старые
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну как сломали, у меня там 4.15 ядро вроде ка
<andrex> не в ядре дело
<andrex> в системд
<andrex> и acpi
<andrex> вроде так
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проблеме наверно год. это соотносится с твоими рязанями?
<andrex> вполне
<andrex> а биоса нового для матери уже наверняка нет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> биос вроде последний был. видяшку зимой обновлял на rx560
<andrex> попробуй более древний дистр с ливки запустить)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я тот же 18.04 только в кармане usb3.0 запускаю секунд за 20-30 (там автовход)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то есть с железом проц+память+материнка+видео теоретически в 18.04 все в порядке
<andrex> ну теоритичиски лифка не обновлялась сто лет
<SergeyIT> может из-за длинного обновления 14-16-18
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну причем тут ливка. 2 системы, на hdd и на ssd(usb3.0). разница 1,5 минуты. даже делая скидку на ssd, на hdd должна меньше минуты грузить
<andrex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1610622
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она тупит черным экраном и неактивностью диска секунд 30. потом еще с винта грузит с черным экраном и потом сплеш за "5 точек" пролетает и экран логина
<andrex> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash iommu=pt"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот про iommu интересно. без нее действительно не работают usb20. я тут еще писал когда материнку менял
<andrex> с iommu как раз была трабла у амд прходилось в биосе вырубать
<andrex> ну там он не тока усб не видит он и с графикой тупить будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она по умолчанию на материнке отключена, и работают только usb3.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вариант заскриншотил, проверить смогу только через 2 недели
<andrex> ведро с фирмарью обновить не забудь
<SergeyIT> и splash пока отключи, чтобы вывод загрузки сразу смотреть
<andrex> ну а трабла проявлялась так. отваливался гпу и падала система))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да нету там вывода загрузки. на мониторе чернота "нет сигнала" а не черный фон
<andrex> причем даже на виндах
<andrex> чаще при нагрузке типо компеляции чего то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: по поводу "а если энтер нажать" у меня сейчас с калькой проблемы на некоторых машинах.
<SergeyIT> да было у меня что-то с этим связаное, а вот что, не помню ((
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если нажать энтер, пункт выбора уже стоит на win7 по умолчанию, то грузит винду. а если ждать таймер, то показывает картинку, которую кальковцы под груб подложили, шуршит винтом.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> картинки винды не дождатся, но можно ее выключить с power
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а на других машинах сегодня 6 каклькулейтов поставил, все четко. по дефолту винда по таймеру
<JohnDoe_71Rus> видяшка интел процессорная. i5 7400 кажется проц
<SergeyIT> на таком ОС должна грузится 5-7 секунд (с ssd)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> забавно, в aptitude нет такого замечательного раздела "для удаления". а в синаптике есть
<andrex> SergeyIT: может и меньше) у меня грузилось быстрее биоса даже. и меня это злило))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему злило?
<andrex> потому что дольше ждал когда биос проинициализируется, а не система загрузится)
<SergeyIT> на новом компе у меня так - загрузка биоса раздражает
#ubuntu-ru 2019-10-02
<dimm> привет. не подскажете в чем дело? вчера телеграм чето отвалился и больше не хочет подсоединяться
<anderx> притензии к прову
<anderx> юзай прокси
<dimm> да и прокси пробовал =\
<dimm> с мобильника работает телега, подключен через того же провайдера
<anderx> версия какая?
<anderx> именно на компе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> притензии к РКН
<anderx> да ркн это ваще пофиг))
<dimm> telegram-desktop (1.2.17-1)
<anderx> эм
<anderx> какбы 1.8.10
<SergeyIT> сходи не телеграф...
<SergeyIT> на
<anderx> либо я чет не понимаю либо ты ппц устарел))
<anderx> они в 1.8.9 вроде правили чето с криптой как раз вчера
<anderx> или даже позавчера
<dimm> попробуйю через snap переустановить. до этого ставил через апт
<dimm> telegram-desktop 1.8.11 from Telegram FZ-LLC (telegram.desktop) installed
<dimm> работает, спасибо, парни!
<anderx> не мазачто. сам мог бы допереть
<SergeyIT> так доператель не у всех есть )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> странная фигня.на launchpad ppa team-xbmc куча пакетов kodi-game -libretro-* https://i.imgur.com/cBXPxYY.png а в синаптике только 18 https://i.imgur.com/erpafW5.png
<diskin> JohnDoe_71Rus, a apt-cache search что показывает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> diskin: не знаю. но в aptitude тоже не все плагины ищутся
<dimm> anderx, понимаешь, странно, я же переустанавливал его ту же версию, но он не хотел запускаться. спрашивал в это время у коллег, у них не было проблем с доступом.
<dimm> зашел к вам, теперь все летает =)
#ubuntu-ru 2019-10-03
<[Green]> re
<JohnDoe_71Rus> diskin если вот так apt-cache search kodi-game-libretro-* то те же 18 пакетов что и в синаптике
<diskin> JohnDoe_71Rus, значит что-то не то с ppa ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю, на сайте фильтр в ppa показывает кучу пакетов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а, точно. проблем с репой. эти пакеты с ошибкой сборки
<diskin> это видно на странице ppa?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+builds?build_text=kodi-game-libretro-&build_state=failed
<diskin> ясно, ну и отлично )
